# Wo bin ich? - Ein Thüringer Bilderrätsel



## Physioterrorist (26. Dezember 2010)

Da es zur Zeit aufgrund der Schneelage so gut wie unmöglich ist, das Bike zu nutzen hier ein kleines Bilderrätsel, um die bikelose Zeit ein bisschen zu überbrücken....

*Regeln*

1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein.
2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein.
3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nächster    posten.
4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.

Kleines Beispiel...







Auflösung
Das ist der Wartburgblick in der Nähe des Vachaer Steins auf dem Rennsteig. Im Hintergrund ist die Wartburg zu erkennen...

Vielleicht findet man auf diese Weise ja ein paar interessante Spots, die man dann irgendwann mal mit dem Bike ansteuern kann...

Genug erklärt. Los geht 's...


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Dezember 2010)

Das erste Bilderrätsel






Auflösung spätestens Mittwoch..
Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (26. Dezember 2010)

Das ist der Torstein in der Nähe von Tabarz 

Weiter geht's:






Mit der "eindeutigen Identifizierbarkeit" ist es etwas schwierig.
Wenn man mal dort war, weiß man was es ist. Sonst sieht man nur irgendeinen Turm.


----------



## mows (26. Dezember 2010)

schiefe turm von blabla


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Dezember 2010)

Adlersberg bei Suhl?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adlersberg


----------



## h2okopf (26. Dezember 2010)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Adlersberg


Zu viele Bäume direkt daneben.

Mein Verdacht war Baropturm bei Bad Blankenburg, weil der auch direkt zwischen den Bäumen steht. Aber der sieht anders aus, passt also auch nicht.


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt hab ichs...

Der Wallenburger Turm bei Trusetal


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Dezember 2010)

Das ist jetzt leicht...


----------



## h2okopf (26. Dezember 2010)

Der Bauzaun kommt mir bekannt vor. Das müsste demnach die Lobdeburg sein, oder?


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Dezember 2010)

So isses...
h2okopf übernehmen sie...


----------



## h2okopf (26. Dezember 2010)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> So isses...


Krass. Die Ruine hätte ich nicht erkannt, aber vor dem Bauzaun kam ich das Jahr einmal nur knapp zum stehen. *g*

Ok, da ich hier nicht viele Bilder habe, ist die Auswahl eingeschränkt. Aber das hier erfüllt die Kriterien:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Dezember 2010)

Schloss Elgersburg


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Dezember 2010)

Kennt jeder, der schon mal in den Westen gefahren ist...


----------



## Kona1972 (30. Dezember 2010)

scheinen wohl noch nicht viele in den Westen gefahren zu sein....

Berggasthaus Großer Hörselberg


Guten Rutsch


----------



## Gerrit1972 (30. Dezember 2010)

auf jeden fall nicht auf der überholspur mit dem klo


----------



## cappulino (2. Januar 2011)

Heute will ich auch mal mit nem Doppelpack, kleiner Hinweis im 2. Bild...


----------



## Physioterrorist (2. Januar 2011)

Der Carolinenturm auf dem Kötsch bei Blankenhain...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (2. Januar 2011)

Nochmal was leichtes...






Rennsteigbefahrer sollten hier vorbei kommen...


----------



## Adolar_II (3. Januar 2011)

Das mÃ¼sste der Aussichtsturm âRennsteigwarteâ bei Masserberg sein! Sehr schÃ¶ner Blick von da oben.


----------



## Adolar_II (3. Januar 2011)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## cappulino (3. Januar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Der Carolinenturm auf dem Kötsch bei Blankenhain...



Richtig  ... hmmm das war wohl zu einfach


----------



## ohmtroll (3. Januar 2011)

Adolar_II schrieb:


> Wo bin ich?



Burg Hanstein im Eichsfeld





_Blick von der anderen Seite_


----------



## Hustinetten-Bär (3. Januar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Burg Hanstein im Eichsfeld



Da habe ich mal ein schönes Bild mit meinem anderen Zweirad gemacht.


----------



## ohmtroll (3. Januar 2011)

Blick vom ... bei ... auf ...


----------



## Adolar_II (3. Januar 2011)

Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Adolar_II (3. Januar 2011)

Ohmtroll, ist das ein Tagebau oder eine Müllkippe in der Mitte des Bildes?


----------



## Adolar_II (3. Januar 2011)

Ah, jetzt... Du (dein Fahrrad) steh(s)t auf dem Frauenberg bei Sondershausen und schaust in Richtung Erlebnisbergwerk Sondershausen (Kyffhäuser).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (3. Januar 2011)

Stimmt genau. Blick geradeaus sieht man den Brocken in der Ferne.

Du bist dran mit nem Foto


----------



## Adolar_II (3. Januar 2011)

So viele Fotos von thüringer Kulissen habe ich garnicht... aber ich schau mal nach!


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (3. Januar 2011)

hier mal eins von mir...


----------



## h2okopf (4. Januar 2011)

Talsperre Leibis könnte das sein.


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (4. Januar 2011)

Richtig....

Und zwar am 09.04.2010, der Tag des Überlaufs zu Meßzwecken. Dazu wurde die Vorsperre Deesbach ausgelassen und letztmalig Wasser aus dem knapp 10km langen Katzestollen eingeleitet...


----------



## h2okopf (4. Januar 2011)

Na dann darf ich ja wieder:


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Januar 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


>


Klosterruine Paulinzella


----------



## h2okopf (4. Januar 2011)

Korrekt. Das nächste Bild bitte.


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Januar 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Das nächste Bild bitte.


Bitte schön!

Der ... in Richtung ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (4. Januar 2011)

Du solltest beim nächsten mal den Link zum Bild verändern. Wenn man drauf klickt hat man die Lösung...
...übrigens Otto-Knöpfer-Weg


----------



## Physioterrorist (4. Januar 2011)

Jetzt mach ichs mal schwer...


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. Januar 2011)

Kleiner Tipp: 
Dieser Stein steht nicht auf dem Rennsteig...


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Januar 2011)

Leider war ich dort nocht nie ... aber es ist der *Zeppelinstein bei Tiefenort*.
Die Inschrift ist zwar nicht entzifferbar, aber man kann gezielt raten und googeln 

Notlandung des Zeppelin L-55 bei Tiefenort am 20.10.1917


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Januar 2011)

_Blick von ... auf ..._


----------



## Udo1 (6. Januar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> _Blick von ... auf ..._


Könnte vielleicht die Rudelsburg Blick Richtung Bad Kösen sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (6. Januar 2011)

Passt!


----------



## Udo1 (6. Januar 2011)

Na dann bin ich ja dran.


----------



## h2okopf (6. Januar 2011)

Buchfahrt (oder so ähnlich), die schmale Brücke über die Ilm, vielleicht?


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. Januar 2011)

Das sollte die überdachte Holzbrücke über die Ilm bei Buchfahrt sein.


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. Januar 2011)

Mist, ich war zu langsam, h2oKopf übernehmen sie


Übrigens
Thüringen ist schön...


----------



## Udo1 (6. Januar 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Buchfahrt (oder so ähnlich), die schmale Brücke über die Ilm, vielleicht?


Genau das  ist sie
_"Eine Sehenswürdigkeit des Ortes stellt die 1613 erbaute, überdachte Holzbrücke über die Ilm dar. Die denkmalgeschützte Brücke hat eine Länge von 43 Metern, eine Breite von drei Metern und die Durchfahrtshöhe beträgt 3,05 Meter."_


----------



## h2okopf (6. Januar 2011)

Na dann, bitte:


----------



## Sledge (6. Januar 2011)

Mh...vermute Bleichloch oder Hohenwartetalsperre.


----------



## racing_basti (6. Januar 2011)

Das sollte die Talsperre Schönbrunn sein.


----------



## h2okopf (6. Januar 2011)

Sledge schrieb:


> Mh...vermute Bleichloch oder Hohenwartetalsperre.


Nein, passt beides nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (6. Januar 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Das sollte die Talsperre Schönbrunn sein.



Korrekt.  Das nächste Bild bitte.


----------



## racing_basti (6. Januar 2011)

wenn wir einmal bei talsperren sind:


----------



## Kona1972 (6. Januar 2011)

Schmalwassertalsperre Tambach-Dietharz....


----------



## Kona1972 (6. Januar 2011)

Hier eins von mir: (zum Vergrößern anklicken)


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. Januar 2011)

Das ist das alte Jagdhaus Kissel in der Nähe der ehemaligen Motocross-Strecke Gumpelstadt


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. Januar 2011)

Jetzt nochmal was einfaches...


----------



## openstoker (6. Januar 2011)

Das ist das Rondell bei Oberhof.

Auch was einfaches (für jemanden, der bisher aufgepasst hat):


----------



## h2okopf (6. Januar 2011)

Baropturm würde ich denken.


----------



## openstoker (6. Januar 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Baropturm würde ich denken.



Genau. Nachdem er hier schonmal Gespräch war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (7. Januar 2011)

Und noch ein einfacher Turm:


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Januar 2011)

Das ist der Turm auf dem Kickelhahn bei Ilmenau.


----------



## Heidekraut.net (7. Januar 2011)

Ich drängel mich mal ganz frech dazwischen. 

Wo bin ICH?


----------



## Heidekraut.net (7. Januar 2011)




----------



## Physioterrorist (7. Januar 2011)

Wenn du dich schon dazwischen drängelst solltest du auch ein Bild hochladen und nicht nur Werbung für deine Seiten machen


----------



## h2okopf (7. Januar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das ist der Turm auf dem Kickelhahn bei Ilmenau.



Natürlich richtig. Du darfst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (7. Januar 2011)

*Carl-Eduard-Turm auf der Hohen Warte*
... ich meine das Bild, welches man nicht sieht.
Bei BBCode musst du das html rauslassen.

Torsten, mach mal weiter.


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Januar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Torsten, mach mal weiter.



Gerne doch ... und weil wir gerade bei Türmen sind ... 





Und diesmal ohne Bildunterschrift.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (7. Januar 2011)

Hey da weiß ich auch mal was!!
Der Turm auf der Unteren Sachsenburg?


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Januar 2011)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Hey da weiß ich auch mal was!!
> Der Turm auf der Unteren Sachsenburg?



Herr Bergarbeiter, bitte übernehmen Sie! 


Aber bitte in Thüringen bleiben ... siehe Überschrift.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (7. Januar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Aber bitte in Thüringen bleiben ... siehe Überschrift.


Ja,ja ich habe bei mir erst nach Thüringer-Bildern gefahndet und dann geantwortet.
Eins oder zwei habe ich gefunden, hier also:


----------



## h2okopf (7. Januar 2011)

Bei Jena, auf dem Weg zur Lobdeburg?


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Januar 2011)

Kyffhäuser, Südwesthang, Richtung Barbarossahöhle, der Ort da unten dürfte Rottleben und gegenüber die Hainlaite sein


----------



## racing_basti (8. Januar 2011)

mein Tipp wäre auch Jena gewesen - die Horizontale


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Januar 2011)

@Torsten: glaub ich nicht, Rottleben ist ein Nest ... 
... ok Jena kenn ich nicht so gut 
Da gibts doch so'n Lied "Jena, Rio, Tokio" oder so


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Januar 2011)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das das die Jenaer Horizontale ist, allerdings ist das nicht der Weg zur, sondern von der Lobdeburg Richtung Fränkelsbrunnen und Fuchsturm.
Am Horizont sieht man auch noch den Cospother Funkturm



Bergarbeiter schrieb:


>









Das ist in etwa die gleiche Stelle..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergarbeiter (8. Januar 2011)

Zum Ersten, zum Zweiten, zum Dritten:
Hm, schwierig- das war jetzt ein Herantasten.
Jena war schon gut, Horizontale ist besser und der Physioterrorist hat fast das gleiche Foto. 
Ich wollte Horizontale hören und gebe den Stab an racing_basti weiter.


----------



## racing_basti (8. Januar 2011)

Wenn das so weiter geht müsste ich öfter nach Thüringen fahren um paar Fotos zu machen 

Aber eins hab ich erstmal noch gefunden (wo ich auch noch weiß wo das ist  )


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Januar 2011)

Das ist leicht...
Der Bergsee an der Ebertswiese






Wenn du da warst ist übrigens ein Bierchen bei Kurti Pflicht...


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Januar 2011)

Uij, Tschuldigung. Ist was für Panorama-Bildschirme...


----------



## racing_basti (8. Januar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Das ist leicht...
> Der Bergsee an der Ebertswiese



korrekt


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Januar 2011)

Wieder was Schwieriges...


----------



## Udo1 (8. Januar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Uij, Tschuldigung. Ist was für Panorama-Bildschirme...


Macht sich aber gut auf meinen 24 Zöller


----------



## stefan1067 (8. Januar 2011)

Das müsste Schloß Wilhelmstal bei Eisenach sein.


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Januar 2011)

Na dann mach mal weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## openstoker (8. Januar 2011)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Das müsste Schloß Wilhelmstal bei Eisenach sein.



Oh? Hinter dem Schloß war ich dann im GST-Lager. Auf diese Seite des Sees sind wir leider nie vorgedrungen.


----------



## stefan1067 (8. Januar 2011)

also ich habe das zu bieten


----------



## stefan1067 (8. Januar 2011)

hier noch einmal größer


----------



## stefan1067 (8. Januar 2011)

hier noch einmal größer


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Januar 2011)

openstoker schrieb:


> Oh? Hinter dem Schloß war ich dann im GST-Lager. Auf diese Seite des Sees sind wir leider nie vorgedrungen.



Da haben Generationen ihre Unschuld verloren...

"Durchs Gebirge, durch die Steppe zog..."


----------



## openstoker (8. Januar 2011)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> hier noch einmal größer



Erfurt, auf dem EGA-Gelände? (So ein ähnliches wackliges Ding steht auch in Stuttgart auf dem Killesberg.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## openstoker (8. Januar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Da haben Generationen ihre Unschuld verloren...



Zum Glück habe ich das meiste verdrängt - ausser die Kartoffel im Auspuff von so einem übereifrigen Offiziersanwärter.



Physioterrorist schrieb:


> "Durchs Gebirge, durch die Steppe zog..."



Immer noch der Reißer bei jedem 44-Leningrad-Auftritt.


----------



## Hagitator (9. Januar 2011)

Das letzte ist der Bürgerturm auf dem Kranberg bei Gotha! Steht seit 2 Jahren das Ding und man hat von ganz oben wirklich eine sehr gute Aussicht auf die Berge des Thüringer Walds.


----------



## stefan1067 (9. Januar 2011)

Richtig,du bist dran.


----------



## Hagitator (9. Januar 2011)

Mangels einer Kamera und somit nicht vorhandenen Photos gebe ich ab an den nächsten, welcher Bilder zum erraten hat


----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2011)

Hagitator schrieb:


> Mangels einer Kamera und somit nicht vorhandenen Photos gebe ich ab an den nächsten, welcher Bilder zum erraten hat


Danke Hagitator,
na dann mal dieses Foto.


----------



## Kasebi (9. Januar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Danke Hagitator,
> na dann mal dieses Foto.



Das könnte der Graben am Eingang zur Wasserburg in Heldrungen sein.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Das könnte der Graben am Eingang zur Wasserburg in Heldrungen sein.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo Axel, 
na klar du hast recht.


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Januar 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ... der Graben am Eingang zur Wasserburg in Heldrungen ...


Auch wenn Udo die Antwort schon bestätigt hat, interessiert mit das doch näher. Ist das der Graben auf der Südostseite, also rechts unten? Das ist ja die einzige Seite, die einen freien Blick ermöglicht.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Januar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Auch wenn Udo die Antwort schon bestätigt hat, interessiert mit das doch näher. Ist das der Graben auf der Südostseite, also rechts unten? Das ist ja die einzige Seite, die einen freien Blick ermöglicht.


Hallo Torsten,
das ist der Graben nach dem Haupttor auf der Südostseite.


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Januar 2011)

Danke, Udo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (9. Januar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Auch wenn Udo die Antwort schon bestätigt hat, interessiert mit das doch näher. Ist das der Graben auf der Südostseite, also rechts unten? Das ist ja die einzige Seite, die einen freien Blick ermöglicht.



Torsten

Mich hättest du nicht fragen dürfen. Ich habe das nur auf Grund der Bauweise geraten. Aufgenommen hat das Udo sicherlich bei der Tour über die Nordthüringer Höhenzüge mit den Zwewwellewwerworschtbikern
Mein Foto folgt in kürze.
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (9. Januar 2011)

Über diese Brücke mußt du fahr'n. Und das machen täglich Tausende







Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Januar 2011)

Ist das die Teufelstalbrücke?


----------



## Kasebi (9. Januar 2011)

Und weiter gehts. Torsten du darfst
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Januar 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts. Torsten du darfst


Na dann ...


----------



## stefan1067 (9. Januar 2011)

Ist das die Bockwindmühle in Bechstedtstraß ?


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Januar 2011)

Nö! 

Diese hier



steht in Bechstedtstraß.


----------



## stefan1067 (9. Januar 2011)

Klettbach ?


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Januar 2011)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Klettbach ?


Wenn du damit meinst, dass es die Bockwindmühle in Klettbach ist, hast du Recht. Du darfst also!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (9. Januar 2011)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/4/6/4/6/_/medium/IMG_0001_1294606722.JPG
Ich glaube das wird schwierig,aber als Rennsteigkenner müßte man es kennen.


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Januar 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei ... 




Bild von stefan1067


----------



## William Foster (10. Januar 2011)

Inselsberg unterhalb vom Restaurant, also Treppe runter und dann rechts in Richtung kleiner Inselsberg?


----------



## openstoker (10. Januar 2011)

William Foster schrieb:


> Inselsberg unterhalb vom Restaurant, also Treppe runter und dann rechts in Richtung kleiner Inselsberg?



Ah, genau, die Reitsteine (http://osm.org/go/0Go7CTHkK-?m)? Aber der kleine Inselsberg liegt eigentlich genau entgegengesetzt.


----------



## stefan1067 (10. Januar 2011)

Es war doch zu einfach !Jetzt ist William dran.


----------



## Anto (10. Januar 2011)

Der Thread gefällt  Ich hoffe wir klappern das auch alles ab wenns soweit ist, @PT
Gruß von nebenan und weitermachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (11. Januar 2011)




----------



## DonGeilo (11. Januar 2011)

ist das Burg Denstedt?


----------



## William Foster (12. Januar 2011)

Ja, genau die!


----------



## DonGeilo (12. Januar 2011)

Dann mach ich mal weiter


----------



## Physioterrorist (12. Januar 2011)

Das ist bestimmt die Dorflinde von G. an der W.E.


----------



## Physioterrorist (12. Januar 2011)

Es ist die Kalte Eiche bei Ernsee


----------



## DonGeilo (12. Januar 2011)

Jap ist sie. Ist bei uns in der Gegend eigentlich recht bekannt. Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass das nicht für den Rest des Landes zutrifft 

Du darfst weitermachen


----------



## Physioterrorist (12. Januar 2011)

Es gibt diesen Fred ja unter anderem deswegen, weil man auf diese Weise interessante neue Spots kennenlernt...

So, weiter geht 's






Das sollte jeder Rennsteigbefahrer kennen...


----------



## h2okopf (13. Januar 2011)

Bin zwar erst einmal dort gewesen, aber ich denke mal Dreistromstein sollte das sein.


----------



## h2okopf (13. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht nicht ganz so leicht zu erkennen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (13. Januar 2011)

ich denke das ist die Talsperre Heyda von der Staumauer aus.


----------



## h2okopf (13. Januar 2011)

DHK schrieb:


> ich denke das ist die Talsperre Heyda von der Staumauer aus.



Richtig. Du darfst.


----------



## DHK (13. Januar 2011)

Dann nehm ich das hier.

@Wasserkopf , du warst bestimmt schon dort, lass den anderen eine Chance, auerdem warst du gerade erst dran.


----------



## h2okopf (13. Januar 2011)

Hm, so ganz eindeutig finde ich das gar nicht, aber ich vermute es endet auf ...stein.


----------



## DHK (13. Januar 2011)

Ok, ich fand man kann es erkennen.

Deine Vermutung kann aber der Rest als Tipp nehmen.


----------



## openstoker (13. Januar 2011)

DHK schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich das hier.
> 
> @Wasserkopf , du warst bestimmt schon dort, lass den anderen eine Chance, auerdem warst du gerade erst dran.



Das ist der Schwalbenstein bei Ilmenau, auf dem Goethewanderweg.

Soll man jetzt auch noch das Originalbild finden?  https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/File:Schwalbenstein.JPG


----------



## DHK (13. Januar 2011)

Sorry hatte kein eigenes bei der Hand.

Dann darfst du jetzt.


----------



## openstoker (13. Januar 2011)

DHK schrieb:


> Sorry hatte kein eigenes bei der Hand.
> 
> Dann darfst du jetzt.



Mir geht's grad auch so, ich habe entweder ganz schwere Bilder oder sehr einfache. Dann jetzt ein recht einfaches aus 'ner anderen Gegend.


----------



## stefan1067 (13. Januar 2011)

Baumkronenpfad im Hainich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## openstoker (13. Januar 2011)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Baumkronenpfad im Hainich



Richtig. And off you go!


----------



## stefan1067 (13. Januar 2011)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/4/6/4/6/_/medium/Turm1.jpg
So,was ist das für ein Turm und wo steht er ?


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Januar 2011)

Mann, Das wäre mein nächstes Bild gewesen...






Ist übrigens der Pleß, Der Breitunger Hausberg...
@MoP
Ich hoffe, ich hab' s jetzt richtig gemacht...


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Januar 2011)

Weiter geht 's...






Die Hütte steht nicht im Thüringer Wald...


----------



## stefan1067 (13. Januar 2011)

Das ist die Gläserhütte bei Dermbach ,aber du hast mein Rätsel noch nicht fertig gelöst.


----------



## openstoker (13. Januar 2011)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Das ist die Gläserhütte bei Dermbach ,aber du hast mein Rätsel noch nicht fertig gelöst.



Geraten: das Modell steht im mini-a-thür in Ruhla?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Januar 2011)

OK, ich geb mich geschlagen
Openstoker, sie sind dran...


----------



## openstoker (13. Januar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> OK, ich geb mich geschlagen
> Openstoker, sie sind dran...



Ich hätte ja ein schön thematisch passendes Bild, aber erstmal muss ich noch recht haben.


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Januar 2011)

Mann, du hast Recht...
Brauchst du noch ein paar Blümchen???


----------



## openstoker (13. Januar 2011)

Als erraten gilt der Standort des Modells oder die Benennung eines der Originale (die Beschriftung musste ich wegretuschieren).


----------



## openstoker (14. Januar 2011)

Wohl doch schwerer als gedacht... Rennsteigbefahrer am bisher wenig repräsentierten Rande Thüringens müßten dieses, äh, knuffige Detail aber kennen.


----------



## wildbiker (14. Januar 2011)

Tor zum Rennsteig?


----------



## stefan1067 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube das steht bei Brennersgrün am Rennsteig.


----------



## openstoker (14. Januar 2011)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das steht bei Brennersgrün am Rennsteig.



Korrekt. Nachgebaut sind der Wetzstein und der Altvaterturm bei Lehesten - zumindest letzteren bekommt man bei der Befahrung auch mal von ferne zu Gesicht.


----------



## stefan1067 (14. Januar 2011)

Mir sind leider die Bilder ausgegangen und jemand anderes kann für mich weitermachen.


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (14. Januar 2011)

ich hab noch was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (15. Januar 2011)

Ich tippe auf das Oberbecken vom Pumpspeicherwerk Goldistal.


----------



## st-bike (15. Januar 2011)

Ja ich glaube du darfst weitermachen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. Januar 2011)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Mir sind leider die Bilder ausgegangen und jemand anderes kann für mich weitermachen.



Wenn er heute keine frischen Fotos gemacht hat, ist er jetzt blank...

Also st-bike, mach mal weiter...


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (15. Januar 2011)




----------



## st-bike (15. Januar 2011)

Da ich nur selten in der alten Heimat b in halten sich meine Bilder auch in Grenzen. Musste daher etwas retuschieren, damit es nicht zu einfach ist.


----------



## stefan1067 (15. Januar 2011)

Ist das am "Alten Bahnhof " bei Heyrode ?
Ich habe doch noch ein paar Bilder und kann wieder mitmachen.


----------



## st-bike (16. Januar 2011)

Dann darfst du wieder. Rennstieg bei Heyerode am Grenzhaus in der Nähe des alten Bahnhofs. Da kann man übrigens schön über den Barbarossaweg hin durch den Mühlhäuser Stadtwald und dann über den Mühlhäuser Landgraben trailen.


----------



## Schorsch20 (16. Januar 2011)

Hab auch mal eins!
War glaube ich noch nicht dabei!
mfg


----------



## Oli01 (16. Januar 2011)

Eine fast baugleiche Hütte steht auf dem  Pfanntalskopf beim Rennsteiggarten. Isses aber nicht.

Is nen echt schwieriges Bild... Gib mal nen Tipp, Schorsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo!!

Wir warten auf einen Tipp.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Januar 2011)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Wir warten auf einen Tipp.


 Diese Teehäuschen scheint keiner zu kennen. 
Da es schon zwei Tage online ist, lös das Rätsel mal auf und stell ein neues Bild ein.


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. Januar 2011)

Geben wir ihm noch ein bisschen Zeit. Sollte er sich bis morgen 15:09 Uhr nicht gemeldet haben und ist das Rätsel bis dahin nicht gelöst, darf ab 15:10 Uhr ein neues Bild von Stefan1067 hochgeladen werden. Der wäre ja ohnehin dran gewesen...
Ich hoffe, ihr seid damit einverstanden...


----------



## st-bike (18. Januar 2011)

Aber wissen was das ist und wo, dass wollen wir wissen.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Januar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ihr seid damit einverstanden...


Jawoll! 



st-bike schrieb:


> Aber wissen was das ist und wo, dass wollen wir wissen.


Richtig!


----------



## stefan1067 (19. Januar 2011)

So, jetzt will ich mal wieder .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rennsteig (19. Januar 2011)

Kreisverkehr in Steinbach am Wald...


----------



## Oli01 (19. Januar 2011)

Der Glasmacherobelisk... ich vermute mal, Du bist als nächster dran, mtb-rennsteig.


----------



## h2okopf (20. Januar 2011)

mtb-rennsteig schrieb:


> Kreisverkehr in Steinbach am Wald...


Ah, ich wusste, ich hab das schon mal gesehen. Aber wollten wir nicht in Thüringen bleiben?


----------



## Oli01 (20. Januar 2011)

Ein stimmt, is ja in Bayern....


----------



## stefan1067 (20. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir noch mal ,aber daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (20. Januar 2011)

dann mal weiter..., garantiert in Thüringen, aber nicht am Rennsteig...


----------



## openstoker (20. Januar 2011)

mtb-rennsteig schrieb:


> dann mal weiter..., garantiert in Thüringen, aber nicht am Rennsteig...



Das ist die Hütte auf dem Trippstein mit Blick auf Schwarzburg


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Januar 2011)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir noch mal ,aber daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht.


Aber nur, wenn du als nächstes Foto den Erfurter Dom bringst.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Januar 2011)

openstoker schrieb:


> Das ist die Hütte auf dem Trippstein mit Blick auf Schwarzburg


Das sieht aber sehr interessant aus. Ist sicher eine Stelle, wo man mal hin muss. 

Und ... nach wie vor eine prima Karte.


----------



## openstoker (20. Januar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das sieht aber sehr interessant aus. Ist sicher eine Stelle, wo man mal hin muss.
> 
> Und ... nach wie vor eine prima Karte.



Danke  Ja, der Blick auf die Schlossruine über dem Ort ist echt gut - und Wurzeln gibt es da auch, wie man sieht.

Bleiben wir mal in der Nähe (vor allem, weil ich grad keine anderen Bilder habe):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schorsch20 (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo!
Keine Angst! Bin wieder da! Südlicher Thüringer Wald um Schmalkalden!
Ich kann es euch auch morgen sagen! Aber geiles Bild oder?
mfg


----------



## Schorsch20 (21. Januar 2011)

Jetzt aber Fans!
Ist aber ein anderes


----------



## Schorsch20 (21. Januar 2011)

Noch ein Einfaches aber nicht aus Thüringen!


----------



## Schorsch20 (21. Januar 2011)

Ganz einfach! Alles Thüringer Wald - Höhenlage!
Hab auch noch mehr!


----------



## Oli01 (21. Januar 2011)

Schorsch20 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber Fans!
> Ist aber ein anderes



Das ist der Finsterbergturm zw. Schmücke und bei Schmiedefeld.

Aber ich glaube, dass Du die Regeln nicht ganz verstanden hast, oder hast Du openstoker's Bild erraten?

-> Jeder der ein Rätsel löst, darf als nächstes ein Rätsel stellen...

PS: Moment mal, Schorsch! Du postest ein Bild nach dem anderen und mißachtest die 'nette' Regel in diesem und ähnlichen Threads... ich hab auch einige Bilder, aber ich werde diese erst einzeln einstellen, wenn ich mal drann sein sollte...


----------



## Schorsch20 (21. Januar 2011)

Wie?
Ihr habt doch meins nicht erraten!
Nee nur Spass! Die hab ich so gefunden eben!
Aber stimmt! Finsterberg!


----------



## Schorsch20 (21. Januar 2011)

Ja jetzt hab euch doch nicht gleich so!
Ich lade nicht mehr so viele hoch!


----------



## Oli01 (21. Januar 2011)

Aber Du hattest Dein Bild im Post #160 auch gepostet, ohne zuvor ein Rätsel gelöst zu haben! stefan1067 war als letzter eigentlicher Rätsellöser eigentlich drann. Momentan ist openstoker's Rätsel dran. Es muß noch gelöst werden!


----------



## Schorsch20 (21. Januar 2011)

Ja das stimmt natürlich! Tut mir leid!
Wo kommst du her? Vielleicht sieht man sich mal beim biken! Kennst dich ja auch aus!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (21. Januar 2011)

@ Schorsch

Ich bin gebürtiger Suhler und lebe hier. Hier kenn ich mich ganz gut aus und radel viel...  Mein Rad hab ich aber gerade gegen meine Langläufer eingetauscht, jetzt hats ja endlich wieder geschneit. Mein Radl ist gerade zum Service und wurde wohl heute halb zerlegt. Mit den Bremsen sei was nicht in Ordnung, müssen eingeschickt werden zu Formula.

Übrigens: neben dem Finsterbergturm hattest Du noch die Kirche bei Curon im Reschensee (Südtirol), die Plänkners Aussicht nahe des Gipfels des Beerbergs und den neuen Turm auf dem Schneekopf als Motive....


----------



## Schorsch20 (21. Januar 2011)

Ja stimmt!
Echt gut!
Das letzte ist der Schneekopf mit dem neuen Turm!
Und das erste ist bei Kleinschmalkalden! Schöne Aussicht!
mfg


----------



## Oli01 (21. Januar 2011)

Weißt Du eigentlich, dass die 'neue' Plänkners Aussicht, bzw. der kleine Holzturm von einem Freund (ist Zimmermannmeister) gebaut und zuvor auch geplant wurde? (Übrigens hat er mit Kollegen auch die Holzverkleidung des Turmes auf dem Inselsberg mit gebaut bei Schweinewetter...) Er lebt mit seiner Familie inzwischen seit einigen Jahren in der Schweiz, kommt aber gerne nach Thüringen zu Besuch zurück. Erst in der letzten Woche im alten Jahr sind wir reichlich Ski zusammen gelaufen... War sehr schön.

So, nun aber zum Thema zurück: openstoker's Bild ist zu erraten!


----------



## Schorsch20 (21. Januar 2011)

Jo freilich, jetzt ist openstoker dran! Leider kenne ich es nicht!


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. Januar 2011)

Supi, Schorsch hats jetzt begriffen...

wenn hier jeder einfach durcheinander postet wird 's unübersichtlich, deshalb muss man sich das Recht ein neues Bild hochzuladen erst verdienen...

Ich zitier mich eigentlich nicht gerne hier aber für alle Quereinsteiger nochmal die Regeln vom Anfang...



Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Da es zur Zeit aufgrund der Schneelage so gut wie unmöglich ist, das Bike zu nutzen hier ein kleines Bilderrätsel, um die bikelose Zeit ein bisschen zu überbrücken....
> 
> *Regeln*
> 
> ...


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Januar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> 1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein.


Hm ... 
Ich hatte zwar die Regeln gelesen, es aber aufgrund der Überschrift auf Thüringen beschränkt. 
Mein Vorschlag ist deshalb, als Region den Bereich "*Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser*" entsprechend dem Unterforum festzulegen. Wobei der Frankenwald ja bekanntlich nicht zum Thüringer Wald gehört. 

@Physioterrorist, da du diesen Beitrag eröffnet und die Regeln festgelegt hast, bitte ich dich um eine entsprechende Konkretisierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (21. Januar 2011)

Wollte ich eigentlich schon bei meinem vorherigen Post mit anfügen, habs aber dann vergessen...
Und das bisschen Bayern wird kurzerhand mit eingemeindet, immerhin geht ja da der Rennsteig lang und der gehört eindeutig uns...

PS:
Übrigens ist der Fred im Sachsenland schon kopiert worden. Scheint denen auch Spass zu machen...
Wenn das Erzgebirge jemanden interessiert, da gibt es auch sehr reizvolle Spots...


----------



## stefan1067 (21. Januar 2011)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele,aber es so krass auszudrücken habe ich mich
dann doch nicht getraut.


----------



## st-bike (21. Januar 2011)

Wenigstens waren die Sachsen so freundlich es nicht als die eigene Erfindung zu verkaufen. 

Hatte überlegt es auch schon im Münchner Lokalforum zu kopieren (das ist meine momentane Bikegegend), aber da ist es im Winter eher öde, da die wohl alle zum Ski fahren sind. Da habe ich öfter Zeit bei euch rein zu schauen. Klasse Aktion hier. Macht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (21. Januar 2011)

bevor wir es vergessen..., das letzten Rätsels Lösung ist: Burgruine Eberstein im Schwarzatal


----------



## openstoker (21. Januar 2011)

mtb-rennsteig schrieb:


> bevor wir es vergessen..., das letzten Rätsels Lösung ist: Burgruine Eberstein im Schwarzatal



Jawoll!


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (22. Januar 2011)

???


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2011)

Ich sage mal Roßtrappe bei Thale in Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (22. Januar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich sage mal Roßtrappe bei Thale in Sachsen-Anhalt.


 
weit daneben...


----------



## openstoker (22. Januar 2011)

mtb-rennsteig schrieb:


> ???



Diesmal bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher... der Griesbachfelsen bei Bad Blankenburg?


----------



## jk197 (22. Januar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Hm ...
> Ich hatte zwar die Regeln gelesen, es aber aufgrund der Überschrift auf Thüringen beschränkt.
> Mein Vorschlag ist deshalb, als Region den Bereich "*Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser*" entsprechend dem Unterforum festzulegen. Wobei der Frankenwald ja bekanntlich nicht zum Thüringer Wald gehört.
> 
> @Physioterrorist, da du diesen Beitrag eröffnet und die Regeln festgelegt hast, bitte ich dich um eine entsprechende Konkretisierung.


 
Es gibt aber einen Teil des Frankenwaldes, der zu Thüringen gehört  Wurzbach liegt da. Das vermischt sich hier alles ein bißchen.

Griesbachfelsen könnt ich mir übrigens auch gut vorstellen. Ich hätt was mit nem orangenen Geländer anzuieten aber ich denk, wenn Griesbachfelsen richtig ist, bin ich nicht dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rennsteig (22. Januar 2011)




----------



## openstoker (22. Januar 2011)

Na dann. Mal ein Bild  von ganz woanders.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2011)

Josephskreuz auf dem Großen Auerberg
Das Josephskreuz steht auf dem 580 m großen Auerberg zwischen Stolberg und Straßberg im südöstlichen Harz.
näheres hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josephskreuz


----------



## Physioterrorist (22. Januar 2011)

Ich noch mal. 
Wäre schön, wenn ihr eure Antworten gleich durch einen Link mit ner Erklärung zum Ort hinterlegt. Gibt doch viele, die die Bilder nicht kennen und so fällt es einfach leichter an Informationen zu kommen... 
Ich weiß, wir leben im Gockel-Zeitalter, aber ich kenns von mir selbst, auf einen Link ist einfach schneller gedrückt...


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich noch mal.
> Wäre schön, wenn ihr eure Antworten gleich durch einen Link mit ner Erklärung zum Ort hinterlegt. Gibt doch viele, die die Bilder nicht kennen und so fällt es einfach leichter an Informationen zu kommen...
> Ich weiß, wir leben im Gockel-Zeitalter, aber ich kenns von mir selbst, auf einen Link ist einfach schneller gedrückt...


Du hast vollkommen recht. Änderung wurde schon durchgeführt.


----------



## Physioterrorist (23. Januar 2011)

Dann mach auch gleich weiter, scheint ja richtig gewesen zu sein...


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2011)

Hier zwei Bilder aus den nördlichen Thüringen. 




Diese Aufnahme stammt aus dem Jahr 2008




und diese von oben aus dem Jahr 2009
Mal ist er da mal ist er fort


----------



## micha2 (23. Januar 2011)

Hi,

der Bauerngraben?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Bauerngraben?
> 
> ...


Genau, er ist es. Ob er im Jahr 2010 Wasser hatte weiß ich leider nicht, war leider 2010 nicht auf dem Karstwanderweg unterwegs.
näheres zum Bauerngraben hier: http://www.mathias-online.de/Bauerngraben.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (23. Januar 2011)

Hi,

gesucht ist der Name des Berges im Vordergrund oder der Name des Berges rechts im Hintergrund:






Hinweis: Liegt innerhalb des Gebietes dieses Unterforums, also "Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser"

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Physioterrorist (23. Januar 2011)

Der Karstwanderweg, der am Bauerngraben vorbei führt, sieht aber auch interessant aus...


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Der Karstwanderweg, der am Bauerngraben vorbei führt, sieht aber auch interessant aus...


Wenn Du ihn noch nicht unter Deinen Stollen hattest, kann ich ihn Dir nur empfehlen. Ein super Weg mit auch einigen Höhenmetern.


----------



## dwe60 (23. Januar 2011)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dürfte der rechte im Hintergrund der Große Knollen sein 

Der im Vordergrund evtl. der Schweinekopf?




micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gesucht ist der Name des Berges im Vordergrund oder der Name des Berges rechts im Hintergrund:
> 
> ...


----------



## micha2 (23. Januar 2011)

Hi Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dürfte der rechte im Hintergrund der Große Knollen sein
> 
> Der im Vordergrund evtl. der Schweinekopf?



Stimmt, der Berg mit dem Turm ist der Große Knollen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Großer_Knollen

Der Berg im Vordergrund ist aber nicht der Schweinekopf, sondern der Eichelnkopf:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eichelnkopf

Das Bild wurde vom Papenberg bei Herzberg am Harz aufgenommen. Der Schweinekopf wäre etwa 1km rechts vom Betrachter, weit ausserhalb dieses Bildes. 

Eine richtige Antwort genügt, jetzt bist du dran !

Gruß
Michael

P.S. Der Karstwanderweg verläuft übrigens mitten durchs Bild.


----------



## Physioterrorist (24. Januar 2011)

Da Dwe60 keine Lust hat, ein neues Foto hoch zu laden gebe ich die Runde einfach wieder frei...

PS 
Geil, jetzt haben die Sachsen-Anhaltiner den Fred auch übernommen. Die Idee breitet sich aus wie ne Seuche...
Mal sehen, wann das nächste Regional-Forum infiziert wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (24. Januar 2011)

Also ist micha2 wieder drann...

Hoffentlich nicht wieder aus dem Harz, da kenn ich mich nicht sehr aus..


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Januar 2011)

Doch mach mant Harz, ich rate hier immer fleißig mit


----------



## micha2 (25. Januar 2011)

Hi,



Oli01 schrieb:


> Also ist micha2 wieder drann...
> 
> Hoffentlich nicht wieder aus dem Harz, da kenn ich mich nicht sehr aus..



Nun gut, dann nehmen wir mal dieses Bild:





Gruß
Michael


----------



## Oli01 (25. Januar 2011)

Ist das die Draisingen-Kanonenbahn im Eichsfeld? Bei Lengenfeld unterm Stein? Das Bild zeigt den Lengenfelder Viadukt.


----------



## micha2 (25. Januar 2011)

Hi,



Oli01 schrieb:


> Ist das die Draisingen-Kanonenbahn im Eichsfeld? Bei Lengenfeld unterm Stein? Das Bild zeigt den Lengenfelder Viadukt.



Das ist richtig!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lengenfeld_unterm_Stein
http://www.erlebnis-draisine.de/Start.htm

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Oli01 (25. Januar 2011)

Dann bin ich wohl an der Reihe.

Wo und was ist das?


----------



## Kona1972 (25. Januar 2011)

Das müsste der Bismarckturm auf dem Domberg in Suhl sein:

http://www.bismarcktuerme.de/ebene4/thue/suhl.html

Gruß Marko


----------



## Oli01 (25. Januar 2011)

Korrekt, Kona. Du bist an der Reihe.

(Links spar ich mir, da Kona1972 bereits einen gegeben hat.)


----------



## st-bike (25. Januar 2011)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Ist das die Draisingen-Kanonenbahn im Eichsfeld? Bei Lengenfeld unterm Stein? Das Bild zeigt den Lengenfelder Viadukt.



Das hätte ich ja auch gewusst, aber tagsüber arbeite ich. Könnt ihr solche leichten Fotos mal zu ner vernünftigen Zeit posten? 

Im Übrigen macht die Kanonenbahn echt Spaß. Erst berghoch mit ner 7 Personen-Draisine (3 treten, der Rest schaut zu) und nach einem Picknick wieder mit Speed zurück nach Lengenfeld. In nächster Zeit soll übrigens noch der Küllstedter Tunnel (über 1km lang) befahrbar gemacht werden, dann wird es noch interessanter.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Kona1972 (25. Januar 2011)

Na dann will ich mal zu ner vernünftigen Zeit....

Wo steht dieses alte Gemäuer?







Gruß Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kona1972 (26. Januar 2011)

Keiner 'ne Ahnung?

Kleine Hilfe: Die Narren schauen zu ihr hinauf und der Name hat was mit Frühling zu tun....


----------



## William Foster (26. Januar 2011)

Das müsste die Burgruine Maienluft bei Wasungen sein. Zugegeben, die Hiweise haben sehr geholfen.

http://www.rhoen.de/lexikon/staetten/Ruine_Maienluft_bei_Wasungen_8583389.html


----------



## Kona1972 (26. Januar 2011)

Stimmt genau, du bist dran.


----------



## William Foster (26. Januar 2011)

Okay, dann mache ich mal damit weiter:


----------



## Oli01 (26. Januar 2011)

Ich tippe auf den Turm auf dem Sperlingsberg. Ist ein Denkmal der Schlacht von Jena/Auerstedt.


----------



## William Foster (26. Januar 2011)

Richtig getippt!  

http://www.kapellendorf.de/sehenswertes/denkmal-sperlingsberg.html


Und weiter bitte...


----------



## Oli01 (26. Januar 2011)

Sodala: um es etwas kniffliger zu machen, mal nur ein Bildausschnitt von etwas Bekannterem:


----------



## William Foster (26. Januar 2011)

Der Turm steht imho aufm Inselsberg, ich weiss jetzt aber nicht, ob es der Wetter- oder der Sendeturm ist.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Inselsberg_Turm.jpg

edit: Es müsste einer der beiden Sendetürme sein.


----------



## Oli01 (26. Januar 2011)

Korrekt, das Bild zeigt die Solarpanels des kleineren holzverkleideten Sendeturmes auf dem Inselsberg. Du bist dran, william foster.

http://www.brotterode-am-inselsberg.eu/inselsberg/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (26. Januar 2011)

So, ich stelle mal zwei ein, weil ich sie beide schwierig finde. Leider komme ich im Moment an keine weiteren selbstgemachten Bilder ran und fremde ausm Internet will ich nicht verwenden.

Die Bilder haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Es reicht, wenn eins erraten wird.


----------



## Oli01 (26. Januar 2011)

1. Könnte das erste Bild evtl. den Obelisken auf dem erfurter Domplatz darstellen? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erthal-Obelisk

2. Der Obelisk in Steinbach am Wald wirds ja nicht nochmal sein, oder? (Den hatten wir hier schon)

3. Ausserdem gibts da noch einen Obelisken auf dem Markt von Stadtilm: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/87/Obelisk_Stadtilm.JPG

4. ... und noch den Obelisk des Dreistromsteins bei Steinheid am Rennsteig.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2011)

Oli01 schrieb:


> 1. Könnte das erste Bild evtl. den Obelisken auf dem erfurter Domplatz darstellen? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erthal-Obelisk
> 
> 2. Der Obelisk in Steinbach am Wald wirds ja nicht nochmal sein, oder? (Den hatten wir hier schon)
> 
> ...


Nun Oli01, hoffen wir mal das einer stimmt.


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Januar 2011)

Nr4 war auch schon...


----------



## William Foster (27. Januar 2011)

Nein, der richtige war noch nicht dabei. Aber es ist tatsächlich ein Obelisk und er befindet sich in der näheren Umgebung meines Wohnortes.

Das andere Bild ist aus dem Altenburger Land...

Es ist zugegeben schwierig, auch da man auf den Bildern keinen Bezug zur Umgebung feststellen kann. Aber, wie gesagt, ich habe im Moment keine anderen Bilder, nur noch ein sehr einfach zu eratendes.


----------



## Oli01 (27. Januar 2011)

Warte mal! Ist das nicht vielleicht der Schornstein des Krematoriums im KZ-Buchenwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (27. Januar 2011)

William Foster schrieb:


> ... es ist tatsächlich ein Obelisk ...





Oli01 schrieb:


> ... vielleicht der Schornstein des Krematoriums ...


Das passt aber irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## Oli01 (27. Januar 2011)

Hast recht, _torsten_. Ich hab nochmals nachgeschaut.

Es gibt da einen Obelisken an der Kreuzung Ettersburger Straße zur Blutstraße am Ettersberg. Der ist es!

Diese Kreuzung liegt zwischen Weimar und Ettersburgsiedlung. Man kommt von Weimar kommend in Richtung KZ-Gedenkstätte Buchenwald an diesem Obelisken vorbei, wenn man links in die Blutstraße Richtung KZ abbiegt.


----------



## William Foster (27. Januar 2011)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Es gibt da einen Obelisken an der Kreuzung Ettersburger Straße zur Blutstraße am Ettersberg. Der ist es!
> 
> Diese Kreuzung liegt zwischen Weimar und Ettersburgsiedlung. Man kommt von Weimar kommend in Richtung KZ-Gedenkstätte Buchenwald an diesem Obelisken vorbei, wenn man links in die Blutstraße Richtung KZ abbiegt.



Richtig!   Und rechts gehts in den Wald auf der Prinzenschneise entlang. Nicht das jemand denkt, ich würde mit dem MTB (nur) auf der Straße fahren...


----------



## William Foster (27. Januar 2011)

Ach ja, das zweite Bild ist in der Nähe bzw. am Eingang des Campingplatzes Pahna, nördlich von Altenburg und gerade so noch Thüringen. Dort gibt es einen Baggersee, deswegen das Schaufelrad.



Oli01 schrieb:


> Warte mal! Ist das nicht vielleicht der Schornstein des Krematoriums im KZ-Buchenwald?



Den hätte ich hier ganz bestimmt nicht reingestellt.

Und weiter gehts, Oli01...


----------



## Oli01 (27. Januar 2011)

Ok, dann mal weiter... 

Was zeigt dieses Bild und evtl. noch - von wo etwa wurde es aufgenommen:


----------



## William Foster (27. Januar 2011)

Ringberghaus aus Richtung Schmücke?


----------



## Oli01 (27. Januar 2011)

Korrekt. 

Das Bild zeigt den Ringberg mit dem Ringberghotel (links), den Domberg (rechts) mit dem Bismarkturm (hier nicht sichbar, aber bereits von mir gepostet) und die Stadt Suhl im Tal dazwischen. Im Vordergrund liegt der Pochwerksgrund von Suhl-Goldlauter.

Das Bild wurde vom Fichtenkopf aufgenommen (zwischen Borstenplatz und Schmücke bzw. Suhler Hütte, abseits und unterhalb vom Rennsteig, gelegen). Diese Stelle mag ich sehr, da man einen sehr schönen Blick von dort hat...

Du bist wieder drann, William.


----------



## openstoker (27. Januar 2011)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Das Bild wurde vom Fichtenkopf aufgenommen (zwischen Borstenplatz und Schmücke bzw. Suhler Hütte, abseits und unterhalb vom Rennsteig, gelegen). Diese Stelle mag ich sehr, da man einen sehr schönen Blick von dort hat...



Oh ja, die ist prima. Wenn man überlegt, wieviele Touristen an der Schmücke anhalten und sich das entgehen lassen... ist man richtig froh, dass die nicht alle dort sind


----------



## William Foster (28. Januar 2011)

So, mein letztes eigenes:


----------



## Pastell (28. Januar 2011)

Das ist das Elefantenklo zu Bad Frankenhausen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bauernkriegspanorama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (28. Januar 2011)

Ja, so ist es.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2011)

Pastell schrieb:


> Das ist das Elefantenklo zu Bad Frankenhausen.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bauernkriegspanorama


_Nicht doch die Ausdrucksweise der Frankenhäuser benutzen die ihr Museum liebevoll Elefantenklo_ nennen. Nein offiziell ist es das *Panorama Museum* Bad Frankenhausen. http://www.panorama-museum.de/


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. Januar 2011)

@William Foster
Na dann schnell aufs Rad geschwungen und neue gemacht, sonst bist du hier raus...


----------



## William Foster (28. Januar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> @William Foster
> Na dann schnell aufs Rad geschwungen und neue gemacht, sonst bist du hier raus...



Mach ich, versprochen!


----------



## Pastell (28. Januar 2011)

Auch nicht soo schwer, deshalb: In welchen Ort führt der Weg?


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. Januar 2011)

Vermute es ist der Ettersberg. Dann würdest du nach Weimar fahren...


----------



## Pastell (29. Januar 2011)

Nö, ratet mal eher nördlicher.


----------



## jk197 (29. Januar 2011)

Pastell schrieb:


> Nö, ratet mal eher nördlicher.


 
Hmmm, irgendwie scheinen hier nur Nord- und Südwestthüringer unterwegs zu sein  Ich geb jetzt einfach mal nen Tipp ins Blaue und sag Sondershausen...


----------



## Pastell (29. Januar 2011)

Sondershausen ist auch falsch, aber schon die richtige Ecke.
Ich dachte eigentlich die beiden markanten Gebäude auf dem Berg im Hintergrund machen es einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (29. Januar 2011)

Der Kyffhäuser und Bad Frankenhausen?


----------



## Pastell (29. Januar 2011)

Kyffhäuser ist richtig. Zu sehen aus westlicher Richtung vom Dickkopf/Standortübungsplatz Sondershausen aus.
Das nächste Dorf ist Bendeleben: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bendeleben 

Weitermachen!


----------



## jk197 (29. Januar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Der Kyffhäuser und Bad Frankenhausen?


 
Siehste und Kyffhäuser wär mein zweiter Tipp gewesen aber das is ja nicht wirklich ne Stadt  Na dann erwarte ich jetzt mal voll Spannung das nächste Bild. Vielleicht kommen wir ja mal in den Ostthüringer Raum


----------



## DHK (29. Januar 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> ... Na dann erwarte ich jetzt mal voll Spannung das nächste Bild. Vielleicht kommen wir ja mal in den Ostthüringer Raum



Ostthüringen waere mal was, da kenn ich mich dann auch etwas besser aus...


----------



## Physioterrorist (29. Januar 2011)

Wo habe ich diese Seenlandschaft vor die Linse bekommen?






Mich interessiert das Bauwerk im Vordergrund, das im Hintergrund kennt übrigens jeder...

PS Feuerwehr ist übrigens die falsche Antwort...


----------



## Physioterrorist (29. Januar 2011)

@DHK
Löse das Rätsel und du darfst ein Foto von kurz vorm Ural posten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (29. Januar 2011)

Ist das im Hintergrund die A4-Brücke bei Hörschel?


----------



## jk197 (29. Januar 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ist das im Hintergrund die A4-Brücke bei Hörschel?


 
Also ich würd dann mal sagen irgendwo an der Werra nördlich von Hörschel...

Hmmm, laut Googlemaps Nähe Creuzburg. Wenn das Örtchen mal nicht sogar Werra heißt.

Kraftwerk Spichra, jetzt hab ichs.

http://www.eon-thueringerenergie.com/EON_Thueringer_Energie/Kraftwerksstandorte/Spichra.htm


----------



## Physioterrorist (29. Januar 2011)

So isses, das ist ne Aufnahme vom letzten Hochwasser...
... und der Beginn des Rennsteigs in Hörschel ist in Sichtweite
Hier noch mal die Brücke von der anderen Seite


----------



## jk197 (30. Januar 2011)

Na dann mal ein Bild aus meinem Bikerevier. Für Leute, die schon mal da waren, dürfte es ziemlich einfach sein. Auf jeden Fall bewegen wir uns jetzt mal im Ostthüringer Raum


----------



## st-bike (30. Januar 2011)

Dann rate ich mal. Wenn man bedenkt, wo du herkommst und was du schon so gepostet hast zusammen mit deinem Tip: Hohenwarte-Talsperre

Ist aber nur ein Raten, da ich noch nie dort war.


----------



## jk197 (30. Januar 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> Dann rate ich mal. Wenn man bedenkt, wo du herkommst und was du schon so gepostet hast zusammen mit deinem Tip: Hohenwarte-Talsperre
> 
> Ist aber nur ein Raten, da ich noch nie dort war.


 
Dann solltest Du da unbedingt mal hinkommen 

Hohenwarte stimmt nicht. Ist auch eher kalt, wenn man sich der Stelle annähert. Die Stelle hat übrigens einen speziellen Namen, der ist gesucht


----------



## stefan1067 (30. Januar 2011)

Ist das der Hängesteig am Kobersfelsen an der Saale?                                     http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15840569


----------



## DHK (30. Januar 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> ... Ist auch eher kalt, wenn man sich der Stelle annähert...



Würde deshalb sagen nähe der Eisbrücke bei Burgk


----------



## jk197 (30. Januar 2011)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Ist das der Hängesteig am Kobersfelsen an der Saale? http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15840569


 
Haargenau der isses 

Die Aufnahme vom Link ist übrigens aus ner anderen Perspektive. Ich poste mal noch ein Bild mit Eisbrücke:





Stefan Du bist dran. Nachdem ich mir jetzt übrigens Deine ganzen geposteten Bilder angeschaut habe, sag ich vorher schon mal, Dein nächstes Bild is irgendwas aufm Rennsteig


----------



## jk197 (30. Januar 2011)

DHK schrieb:


> Würde deshalb sagen nähe der Eisbrücke bei Burgk


 
Ha, aus der Sicht hab ichs noch gar nicht gesehen  Aber stimmt. Ungewolltes Wortspiel, sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (30. Januar 2011)

Im Moment habe ich nur das zu bieten.


----------



## jk197 (30. Januar 2011)

Hmmm, das hab ich vorhin schon in Deinem Fotoalbum gesehen aber so richtig schlüssig bin ich mir nicht. Ist das der Blick auf Gräfenthal von oberhalb Spechtsbrunn aus? Also auf dem Rennsteig zwischen Spechtsbrunn und Brand bei Piesau?

Wenn dem so wäre, könnte man mich übrigens im Hintergrund winken sehen, wenn ich zu Hause wäre und in die Richtung winken würde


----------



## stefan1067 (30. Januar 2011)

Du hast recht, ich glaube die Stelle heißt Thüringenblick und befindet sich oberhalb von Spechtsbrunn.
Jetzt bin ich raus,ich brauche erst neue Bilder.


----------



## jk197 (30. Januar 2011)

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt, ob das jemand kennt. Ich glaub, da muß man schon direkt aus der Gegend kommen.


----------



## LilaQ (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo erstmal...netter Thread 

...würde sagen unterhalb Schloss Burgk..genauer krieg ich es nich hin 

VG
Norman


----------



## jk197 (31. Januar 2011)

LilaQ schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal...netter Thread
> 
> ...würde sagen unterhalb Schloss Burgk..genauer krieg ich es nich hin
> 
> ...


 
Schönen Guten Morgen,

Schloss ist schon mal richtig aber nicht Schloss Burgk  Ich geb noch nen kleinen Tipp. Die Grenzsteintrophy 2010 ( www.grenzsteintrophy.de ) ging hier unweit der Stelle der Großaufnahme in der Bike 01/2011 auch vorbei  Jetzt puzzelt mal schön.


----------



## Kona1972 (31. Januar 2011)

Ich würde sagen, das ist die Lange Bank bei Hirschberg, im Hintergrund das Schloss auf dem Lohberg.

http://www.stadt-hirschberg-saale.de/inhalte/stadt_hirschberg/_inhalt/kultur_tourismus/hag_u_haengesteg/hag_u_haengesteg

(Der Grenzsteintrophy-Tip hat geholfen)


----------



## jk197 (31. Januar 2011)

Genau richtig!!! Und jetzt kommst Du... 

Warst aber nicht zufällig bei der GST dabei?

19:23 na, jetzt werd ich ja doch schon bissl ungeduldig


----------



## Kona1972 (31. Januar 2011)

Nein, da hab ich nicht mitgemacht (obwohl es mich reizen würde...).

Wo bin ich?

Blick nach innen:






Aussicht von oben:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (31. Januar 2011)

Du bist auf der Burgruine Bad Liebenstein
Weitere Info's da


----------



## Kona1972 (31. Januar 2011)

Das ging ja mal schnell....

Richtig, also bist du wieder mal dran.

Grüße


----------



## Physioterrorist (31. Januar 2011)

War ja auch nicht so schwer...


----------



## Physioterrorist (31. Januar 2011)

Das nächste...
Auf welchem Berg steht diese Baude...






Kleine Hilfe: Die TransGermany ging hier auch drüber...


----------



## Oli01 (1. Februar 2011)

Gmündener Hütte beim Kreuzberg?


----------



## Kona1972 (1. Februar 2011)

Spontan würde ich sagen, sieht aus wie auf der Hohen Geba.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (1. Februar 2011)

Ja, hast recht, sollte das ÂGeba-Treff"ï»¿ sein.


----------



## Physioterrorist (1. Februar 2011)

Die richtige Lösung ist natürlich die Hohe Geba.
Hier geht auch der Rhön-Rennsteig-Weg drüber, der von der Wasserkuppe kommt und bis nach Oberhof führt. tolle Tour übrigens... hier die Daten


----------



## Kona1972 (1. Februar 2011)

Also wieder eins von mir:

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wo dieser Kollege steht?






Marko


----------



## Kona1972 (2. Februar 2011)

Okay, dann mach ich's etwas einfacher, Diese hier stehen auch an dem gesuchten Weg:

Das müssten aber schon mehr Leute gesehen haben.....


----------



## Oli01 (2. Februar 2011)

Pummpälzweg zwischen Eisenach und Bad Salzungen?


----------



## Kona1972 (2. Februar 2011)

Richtig, du bist mal wieder dran...

Der erste steht übrigens in Gumpelstadt und die Tafeln direkt am Rennsteig.

Info: http://www.pummpaelz.de/

Gruß Marko


----------



## Oli01 (3. Februar 2011)

Ok, ist ja schließlich Winter, also ratet einfach mal, um welche Schutzhütte es sich hier handelt, an welcher Ihr vermutlich in der wärmeren Jahreszeit am Rennsteig öfters schon vorbeigekommen seid... (ob die im Sommer wohl größer ist (die Person im Bild ist nur 1.55m groß)? )

PS: Ich hab mal das Gesicht retouschiert...


----------



## jk197 (4. Februar 2011)

Ich würde sagen, das ist diese Hütte:

*R038 Stein 16*
*Kilometer 63*
*889m über NN *

*N 50°41'58.0" E 10°42'38.7"*
*N50.6994388 E10.7107396 *

http://www.outdoorseiten.net/wiki/Schutzh%C3%BCtten_am_Rennsteig


----------



## Oli01 (4. Februar 2011)

Korrekt, es handelt sich um den Stein 16 bei Oberhof, bzw. um dessen Schutzhütte. Da sollte eigentlich jede Rennsteigtour vorbeiführen (wenn man nicht zufällig in Oberhof übernachtet und deswegen über Oberhof fahren sollte...).

http://www.outdoorseiten.net/wiki/Datei:R038-Stein16-1.JPG
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dietzel-Geba-Stein

jk197, Du bist an der Reihe.


----------



## jk197 (4. Februar 2011)

Blöderweise übernachte ich meistens in Oberhof aber die Tipps haben gut gereicht für ne Gockel-Suche 

Aufs Bild müßt Ihr noch bissl warten, weil ichs nicht hier am Rechner hab aber ich denk so gegen 4 gibts was Neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (4. Februar 2011)

Stein 16?
Dann müssen aber in der Zwischenzeit die Texttafeln ausgetauscht worden sein...
Wenn man die Fotos vergleicht, sieht man da deutliche Unterschiede...


----------



## Oli01 (4. Februar 2011)

Das kann schon sein, dass ab und an mal eine kleine Veränderung gemacht wird. Das Foto vom Sommer stammt wohl aus 2009 und meines im Winter aus dem schneereichen Winter 2006.


----------



## jk197 (4. Februar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Stein 16?
> Dann müssen aber in der Zwischenzeit die Texttafeln ausgetauscht worden sein...
> Wenn man die Fotos vergleicht, sieht man da deutliche Unterschiede...


 
Ja, auf dem einen ist Sommer und auf dem anderen Winter


----------



## Physioterrorist (4. Februar 2011)

Genug gelabbert, vor allem nur auf meine Kosten...
Her mit dem nächsten Bild...


----------



## jk197 (4. Februar 2011)

So, da isses  Mal sehen, wer das kennt. Ich denke, im Hintergrund dürfte was sein, das schon einige von Euch gesehen haben.


----------



## h2okopf (4. Februar 2011)

Das ist nicht zufällig die Saale im Vordergrund und Bad Blankenstein da so am Hang entlang?

Kurz per Google-maps gecheckt: Saale sollte passen, aber der Ort sollte  Harra sein.


----------



## jk197 (4. Februar 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zufällig die Saale im Vordergrund und Bad Blankenstein da so am Hang entlang?
> 
> Kurz per Google-maps gecheckt: Saale sollte passen, aber der Ort sollte Harra sein.


 
Hmmm, jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich das gelten lassen soll. Interessant wäre, ob Du noch rausfinden kannst, von wo aus das Bild gemacht wurde. Die Stelle hat nen Namen 

Blankenstein ist übrigens kein Bad, sondern Lobenstein... Der Turm ganz hinten ist der Schornstein von der ZPR in Blankenstein und dürfte einigen bekannt sein durch den Rennsteig (ach, is schon ne schöne Gegend hier zum Biken, wenn nur endlich Sommer wär...)

O.K., ich sag mal: Richtig. Der Ort ist Harra und er ist vom Totenfels aus fotografiert.

Der Wasserkopf ist jetzt dran!!!


----------



## h2okopf (4. Februar 2011)

Ok, fehlt vielleicht ein wenig der eindeutig markante Punkt, den deutlich macht, welcher Ort das ist, aber vielleicht kommt ja einer drauf.


----------



## jk197 (4. Februar 2011)

Hmmm, mir fällt jetzt nur ein Ort ein, der sich so durchs Tal zieht und das wäre Lichte bei Neuhaus am Rennweg. Aber wirklich dran glauben tu ich nicht, daß das richtig ist. 

Warte mal, mir fällt doch noch was ein. Liegt an der B4, da bin ich früher mal langgefahren zwischen Erfurt und Coburg. Jetzt müßt ich nur noch wissen, wie der Ort hieß. Wars Stützerbach? Oder Manebach? Bin da schon ewig nimmer langgefahren aber würde ja auch zu Deinem Wohnort passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (4. Februar 2011)

Manebach ist korrekt. Die Bundesstraße ist auf dem Bild nahezu nicht zu sehen und auch die Bahnstrecke verschwindet komplett zwischen den Bäumen.Der Bogen aus Häusern, den man auf dem Bild sieht, geht am Ilmradweg entlang, naja, oder der Ilmradweg zwischen den Häusern, je nach Priorität.  Fotografiert ist das ganze vom oberen Berggrabenweg aus.


----------



## jk197 (4. Februar 2011)

Gut, wenn man viel rumkommt  So langsam gehen mir jetzt auch die Bilder aus. Ich könnt mich ärgern, daß ich nicht öfter mal die Kamera raushole. Aber eins hab ich noch gefunden... Was meint Ihr, welcher Ort im Hintergrund zu sehen ist?


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Gut, wenn man viel rumkommt  So langsam gehen mir jetzt auch die Bilder aus. Ich könnt mich ärgern, daß ich nicht öfter mal die Kamera raushole. Aber eins hab ich noch gefunden... Was meint Ihr, welcher Ort im Hintergrund zu sehen ist?


Sieht faßt aus wie der alte Postenweg entlang der ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze. Aber was das für ein Ort ist,  da muss ich passen.


----------



## jk197 (5. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Sieht faßt aus wie der alte Postenweg entlang der ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze. Aber was das für ein Ort ist,  da muss ich passen.



Also Grenzstreifen ist schon mal richtig. Und den Ort hatten wir hier schon mal. Die Baumreihe zwischendrin dürfte dem einen oder anderen vielleicht auch bekannt sein.


----------



## Pastell (5. Februar 2011)

Das sollte Brennersgrün sein.


----------



## jk197 (5. Februar 2011)

Bingo! Und die Baumreihe steht am Rennsteigradwanderweg. Ist mal ne andere Aussicht. Dann bist du jetzt dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pastell (5. Februar 2011)

So viele Bilder hab ich ja gar nicht, merk ich gerade.....

Was gibts hier zu sehen?


----------



## jk197 (5. Februar 2011)

Das gabs schon mal in diesem Thread, ich bin jetzt aber zu faul zum Suchen  Bzw. wart ich mal, weil ich eh grad keine Bilder mehr hab...


----------



## Pastell (5. Februar 2011)

Mist, gleich auf Seite eins, klar. Muß ich was andres nehmen....


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2011)

Pastell schrieb:


> Mist, gleich auf Seite eins, klar. Muß ich was andres nehmen....


Dann mach mal schnell, denn auf Seite 2 ist die Antwort


----------



## Pastell (5. Februar 2011)

Gut, das zweite Bild heut war echt zu einfach.......

Dann eben dieses hier..... Saale Orla Kreis als kleiner Hinweis.






Dann sind aber halbwegs identifizierbare Bilder (ohne Leute mit Bierflaschen in der Hand) aus...


----------



## jk197 (5. Februar 2011)

Also der Teich im Ebersdorfer Pak isses nicht 

Dann würd ich mal sagen einer von den Plothener Teichen? Der Saale-Orla-Kreis ist ja groß. Scheinst ja irgendwo aus meiner Gegend zu kommen.


----------



## Pastell (6. Februar 2011)

Ebersdorf ist näher als Plothen an dem gesuchten Ort.
Die Ecke kenne ich ganz gut, bin aber definitiv Nordthüringer.


----------



## jk197 (6. Februar 2011)

Hmmm, also der Unterlemnitzer Teich im Wald isses nicht. Am Grünen Esel gibts noch nen Teich, der könnts sein, allerdings dann so fotografiert, dass man den Grünen Esel nicht sieht. Ansonsten hab ich keine Idee mehr, die Teiche, die ich sonst noch kenne, sehen alle anders aus.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2011)

Könnte vielleicht "Grauer Affe" bei Moorbad Lobenstein sein


----------



## jk197 (6. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Könnte vielleicht "Grauer Affe" bei Moorbad Lobenstein sein


 
Der Grüne Esel und der Graue Affe sind an einem Fleck und ich glaub, da gehört noch der weiße Trutz dazu 

http://www.saalburg-ebersdorf.de/phpwcms/index.php?id=68,0,0,1,0,0

Wenns auch nicht richtig sein sollte hier zumindest mal ein Link zur Erklärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (7. Februar 2011)

Noch ein Tipp?
Ach, ein paar ergiebigere Fotos wären sicher auch hilfreich. Ich hab keine Lust nach irgendwelchen Dorfteichen zu googeln...
Aber vielleicht lieg ich ja auch falsch und hinter dem Foto verbirgt sich noch ein "lohnendes" Ziel...


----------



## jk197 (7. Februar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp?
> Ach, ein paar ergiebigere Fotos wären sicher auch hilfreich. Ich hab keine Lust nach irgendwelchen Dorfteichen zu googeln...
> Aber vielleicht lieg ich ja auch falsch und hinter dem Foto verbirgt sich noch ein "lohnendes" Ziel...


 
Naja, wenns der Grüne Esel wäre, dann wärs ansich schon ein lohnendes Ziel. Schön zwischen ordentlichen Strecken gelegen und da kann man dann mal die Beine hochlegen und ein Apfelschörlchen genießen


----------



## Physioterrorist (7. Februar 2011)

Scheit es ja aber nicht zu sein...


----------



## Pastell (8. Februar 2011)

Moin! Hatte leider keine Zeit ins Netz zu schauen.... Nach einem aufschlußreicheren Foto kann ich heut abend mal schauen. So lang will ich euch ja nicht Leiden lassen (das war ein Tip)


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Februar 2011)

3 Tage sind rum. Auflösung und ein neues Bild bitte...


----------



## Pastell (9. Februar 2011)

Sorry, ich hab momentan sehr wenig Freizeit..... dashalb hat sich meine Antwort etwas gezogen.

Das Bild zeigt einen der Leitenteiche in Tanna am Fuße des Rosenbühls.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanna

Ein frisches Bild möchte ich nicht einstellen, da ich grad nicht ordentlich um das Rätselraten kümmern kann. Ggf. errate ich ja mal wieder ein Bild, wenn ich mehr Zeit hab.

jk197 war ja schon fast in der Nähe mit seinen Tips, er kann gern weitermachen.


----------



## jk197 (10. Februar 2011)

Pastell schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hab momentan sehr wenig Freizeit..... dashalb hat sich meine Antwort etwas gezogen.
> 
> Das Bild zeigt einen der Leitenteiche in Tanna am Fuße des Rosenbühls.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanna
> ...


 
Bei mir wirds leider auch erst frühestens morgen was, weil ich beruflich unterwegs bin. Also dann würd ich sagen, der erste, der ein neues Bild hat, darf, oder?


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds leider auch erst frühestens morgen was, weil ich beruflich unterwegs bin. Also dann würd ich sagen, der erste, der ein neues Bild hat, darf, oder?


Na dann hier ein Bild aus Ostthüringen





Welche Kuppe wird hier dargestellt und wo befindet sie sich?


----------



## Kasebi (10. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann hier ein Bild aus Ostthüringen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das dürfte die Zietschkuppe sein. Sie gehört zum Tautenburger Wald der nordöstlich von Jena liegt. Ein kleines aber feines Bikerevier. Das Foto der Zietschkuppe müßte demnach aus dem Gleistal entstanden sein.
Also bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Das dürfte die Zietschkuppe sein. Sie gehört zum Tautenburger Wald der nordöstlich von Jena liegt. Ein kleines aber feines Bikerevier. Das Foto der Zietschkuppe müßte demnach aus dem Gleistal entstanden sein.
> Also bis dann


Na dann Kasebi,
ein neues Bild bitte.


----------



## Kasebi (10. Februar 2011)

Komischerweise hat es hier das Bild nicht hergegeben. Also noch mal
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (10. Februar 2011)

Wie heißt dieser Turm und wo steht er?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## meinhardon (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
das sollte der Aussichtsturm in Schmölln auf dem Pferfferberg sein.
Grüße


----------



## Kasebi (10. Februar 2011)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das sollte der Aussichtsturm in Schmölln auf dem Pferfferberg sein.
> Grüße



Richtig. Es ist der Ernst-Agnes Turm in Scmölln.
meinhardon, bitte übernehmen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## meinhardon (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
habe den Rechner abgesucht und leider nichts passendes gefunden. Deshalb-bitte übernehmen!
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2011)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe den Rechner abgesucht und leider nichts passendes gefunden. Deshalb-bitte übernehmen!
> Grüße


Danke meinhardon,
hier ein Gebäude das eigentlich leicht zu erraten ist.


----------



## st-bike (13. Februar 2011)

Zaunpfahl wink an
Entweder es sind alle beim biken oder wir könnten einen Tip gebrauchen.
Zaunpfahlwink aus


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Februar 2011)

Udo ist den Ilmradweg abgefahren und hat Station in der Kunst- und Senfmühle Kleinhettstedt gemacht...


----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Udo ist den Ilmradweg abgefahren und hat Station in der Kunst- und Senfmühle Kleinhettstedt gemacht...


Genau so war es gewesen. Na dann stell mal schnell ein Bild rein.


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Februar 2011)

Wo steht dieses martialische Kriegsgerät?


----------



## iMER.seburg (13. Februar 2011)

Auf der Runneburg in Weißensee?


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Februar 2011)

Leider nicht, Sie haben noch einen Versuch...


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Februar 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Auf der Runneburg in Weißensee?



Die Steinschleuder von der Runneburg is größer und steht ab diesem Jahr dann auf der Burg Scharfenstein bei Leinefelde.
MDR Nachrichten dazu

Damit wird demnächst Beuren abgefackelt 

Scheint mir eher die von der Burgruine Brandenburg bei Herleshausen zu sein (von Panoramio):


----------



## iMER.seburg (13. Februar 2011)

Okay, noch ein Versuch.
Mein Wissenstand war 5 Jahre alt. Habe eben gegoogelt, dass die Schleuder mittlerweile renoviert wurde und jetzt in Leinefelde auf Burg Scharfenstein steht.


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Februar 2011)

Hat alles seine Richtigkeit, hat aber nix mit der Gesuchten zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Februar 2011)

Brandenburg ist richtig...
Dort findet übrigens alle 2 Jahre ein riesiges Mittelalterfest mit Ritterturnier und unter Mitwirkung von ca. 300 Rittern, die Erstürmung der Burg statt. Dabei kommt auch regelmäßig die Blide zum Einsatz. Sehr imposant...
Das nächste ist leider erst wieder 2012...

@ohmtroll
Hast du deinen Beitrag nochmal editiert? Hab ich gar nicht mit gekriegt...
Jedenfalls bist du jetzt dran...
Schöne Grüße ins Ohmgebirge


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Februar 2011)

Grüße zurück nach Eisenach!

Also - Wo ist das?


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Februar 2011)

Sieht aus wie ein Heimspiel...
Ist das die Auffahrt zur Burg Creuzburg in der gleichnamigen Ortschaft?


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Februar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Heimspiel...
> Ist das die Auffahrt zur Burg Creuzburg in der gleichnamigen Ortschaft?



Jo .
Na das habe ich geahnt, war zu leicht 

Aber den Blick auf die Brücke in Creuzburg hättest Du wohl auch erraten:






Dann lass mal ein neues Bild sehen ...


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Februar 2011)

Die Brücke war genauso einfach. Beim letzten Hochwasser hab ich da auch Bilder gemacht...
Übrigens hab ich auf der Burg mal geheiratet...

Weiter geht's...
Was würde ich sehen, wenn ich mich umdrehe?


----------



## Sledge (14. Februar 2011)

Die Wartburg?

Bilder hab ich aber im Falle des richtig liegens keine, muss wer anders übernehmen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (14. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich mich um drehe sehe ich natürlich ...






...naklar, die Wartburg. Dazu brauch ich sicher keinen Link hinzufügen.

Da @sledge richtig gelöst, aber keine Bilder vorrätig hat, gebe ich die Runde frei...


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2011)

Da Physioterrorist die Runde frei gegeben hat, hier ein neues Rätsel.
Wo stehe ich und wo blicke ich hin?


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Februar 2011)

Sorry ... Udo war schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (14. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wo stehe ich und wo blicke ich hin?



Du stehst im Wald und blickst ... weiß nich wohin 

Edit vom Dienstag: Könnte das ein Blick auf Heldrungen (Bhf) mit dem Kieswerk sein?
Dann würdest Du oberhalb von Kloster Oldisleben im Wald stehen, etwas nördlich der Sachsenburg?


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Du stehst im Wald und blickst ... weiß nich wohin
> 
> Edit vom Dienstag: Könnte das ein Blick auf Heldrungen (Bhf) mit dem Kieswerk sein?
> Dann würdest Du oberhalb von Kloster Oldisleben im Wald stehen, etwas nördlich der Sachsenburg?


Jawohl ich stehe auf der oberen Sachsenburg und schaue Richtung Unstrut.
Dann mach mal weiter.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obere_Sachsenburg


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Februar 2011)

Prima, danke.

Wo ist das:






? 

Ist schon ein paar Jahre her


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2011)

Aus meiner Zeit in Bad Frankenhausen kannte ich so eine Schutzhütte, die sich wohl nördlich des Napptales ungefähr im Bereich des Höhenzuges Glocksberg befand, glaube ich jedenfalls das es die dort gab.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Zeit in Bad Frankenhausen kannte ich so eine Schutzhütte, die sich wohl nördlich des Napptales ungefähr im Bereich des Höhenzuges Glocksberg befand, glaube ich jedenfalls das es die dort gab.



Du bist dicht dran, Udo, aber der Glocksberg ist südlich des Napptales.
Auf dem retuschierten grünen Schild steht  ein bestimmter Name.


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Februar 2011)

Güldet es, wenn ich sage, dass das HAWKI´s Lieblingspausenplatz ist? 
Oder muss ich die Krähenhütte benennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (15. Februar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Güldet es, wenn ich sage, dass das HAWKI´s Lieblingspausenplatz ist?
> Oder muss ich die Krähenhütte benennen?



Naa... da könnte ich ja Udo's Antwort auch gelten lassen.

Nenn die Hütte und ich sag Dir wie sie heißt  oder so

Tipp: Fängt mit *H* an.


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Februar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Naa... da könnte ich ja Udo's Antwort auch gelten lassen.
> 
> Nenn die Hütte und ich sag Dir wie sie heißt  oder so
> 
> Tipp: Fängt mit *H* an.


Ich kaufe ein »o«, ein »r« oder so und löse: »Hornungshöhe«.

Das ist Bild aber ist schon alt? Wenn ich das richtig erkenne, ist das rechts der Micha. Oder?!


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Februar 2011)

Alles richtig, auch Udo war schon geografisch recht genau im wunderschönen kleinen Kyffhäusergebirge.
Rechts Micha, links Peter, und in der Mitte der Marco.

Der Ordner, aus dem das Bild stammt, heißt bei mir *20051113_Abschlusstour*...

Da tauchen u.a. so'ne Typen auf:


----------



## npl500 (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo Wo bin ich ? MfG Andre


----------



## Oli01 (16. Februar 2011)

Bad Liebenstein.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Liebenstein_(Wartburgkreis)


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Februar 2011)

npl500 schrieb:


> Hallo Wo bin ich ?


@npl500 ... Hattest du das letzte Rätsel gelöst? Ich denke nicht. 
Ich habe noch keine Bestätigung auf ohmtrolls Hütte gesehen. 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Alles richtig, auch Udo war schon geografisch recht genau im wunderschönen kleinen Kyffhäusergebirge.
> Rechts Micha, links Peter, und in der Mitte der Marco.


@ohmtroll ... nun lös bitte auf und stelle ein neues Rätsel ein. Nahe dran ist auch daneben. 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> ...*20051113_Abschlusstour*...


Dachte ich´s mir doch.  ... 2005!



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Da tauchen u.a. so'ne Typen auf:


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. Februar 2011)

@torsten
Ohmtroll hat schon aufgelöst, du hast es doch selbst zitiert...
d.h., du darfst dein neues Bild hochladen


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Februar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> @torsten
> Ohmtroll hat schon aufgelöst, du hast es doch selbst zitiert...
> d.h., du darfst dein neues Bild hochladen


Na klar, so kann man das auch sehen.  Ich hatte das etwas anders gedeutet. 

Hier also mein Foto: wo ist das und wie heißt der Ort im Tal.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Na klar, so kann man das auch sehen.  Ich hatte das etwas anders gedeutet.
> Hier also mein Foto: wo ist das und wie heißt der Ort im Tal.


Also der Kyff ist es nicht.


----------



## ohmtroll (16. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube das ist bei Plaue, Wipfratal?
Der Ort könnte dann Reinsfeld sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (16. Februar 2011)

@ Ohmtroll
hi, du hattest heute Besuch von einer guten Freundin von mir? 
so klein ist mal wieder die Welt


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also der Kyff ist es nicht.


Doch, doch! Guck mal hier.



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist bei Plaue, Wipfratal?
> Der Ort könnte dann Reinsfeld sein.


Entscheide dich mal.  Wobei der eigentlich gesuchte Ort nicht dabei ist. Eines von den dreien würde ich aber gelten lassen. 
Du müsstest es eigentlich wissen - du (u.a.) warst ja schließlich dabei.


----------



## h2okopf (16. Februar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Entscheide dich mal.  Wobei der eigentlich gesuchte Ort nicht dabei ist. Eines von den dreien würde ich aber gelten lassen.



Also wenn es im dem Bereich ist, müsst es Kleinbreitenbach sein. Alle anderen Orte um die Reinsberge herum haben auf mindestens einer Seite Felder darum, die deutlich zu erkennen sein müssten. Den Weg, von den aus das fotografiert ist, kenne ich aber nicht. Müsste aus Richtung Arnstadt kommend sein, oder?


----------



## ohmtroll (16. Februar 2011)

@tvaellen: Und herzlichen Dank für die Grüße! 
Bist Du beim Berglauf dabei oder wann geht Deine Rennsaison los?

@Torsten: Der Udo meinte doch Dein Bild. Aber die Kiefern plus Trockenrasen sind typisch für Südseiten.

@H2OKopf: Ich glaube Du liegst richtig?


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Februar 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Kleinbreitenbach


Stimmt!


h2okopf schrieb:


> Den Weg, von den aus das fotografiert ist, kenne ich aber nicht. Müsste aus Richtung Arnstadt kommend sein, oder?


Stimmt nicht! Das ist der Weg direkt oberhalb der Abbruchkante zwischen der Kanzel und dem Aussichtspunkt nach Kleinbreitenbach. Da gibt´s so ein Stück. Der restliche Weg geht als Singletrail fast an der Kante entlang. Der wäre aber zu einfach gewesen. 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Torsten: Der Udo meinte doch Dein Bild. Aber die Kiefern plus Trockenrasen sind typisch für Südseiten.


Ach sooooo. 


Das nächste Bild bitte.


----------



## h2okopf (17. Februar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht! Das ist der Weg direkt oberhalb der Abbruchkante zwischen der Kanzel und dem Aussichtspunkt nach Kleinbreitenbach. Da gibt´s so ein Stück. Der restliche Weg geht als Singletrail fast an der Kante entlang. Der wäre aber zu einfach gewesen.



Ok, aber das ist denn dennoch Blick nach Süden würde ich denken, weil ich fahre den Weg eigentlich immer von der anderen Richtung und der Ausblick in der Form ist mir nicht im Gedächtnis.

Neues Bild hätte ich frühestens heute gegen Abend, wenn also vorher jemand noch was hat, dann bitte.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Februar 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Ok, aber das ist denn dennoch Blick nach Süden würde ich denken, weil ich fahre den Weg eigentlich immer von der anderen Richtung und der Ausblick in der Form ist mir nicht im Gedächtnis.


Genau! Es ist "schnurgerade" der Blick nach Süden. 
Also aus deiner Fahrtrichtung dann links über die Schulter. 

PS: Wir hatten als Auebiker da mal eine Tour von Erfurt über die Große Luppe, die Reinsberge zum Waldbad in Plaue. Und dann rückwärts noch mal über die Luppe. Bilder dazu gibt´s u.a. hier.


----------



## William Foster (17. Februar 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> ...wenn also vorher jemand noch was hat, dann bitte.



Na gut, dann würde ich nochmal kurz dazwischenfunken:


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Februar 2011)

Ich sage mal spontan, dass ist westlich von Buchfahrt oberhalb des Ilmtalradweges, fotografiert von der Straße zwischen Buchfahrt und Hetschburg ... 

Höhlenburg Buchfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (17. Februar 2011)

Richtig! 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buchfart#Felsenburg


----------



## jk197 (17. Februar 2011)

Hmmm, irgendwie könnte das auch im Saaletal zwischen Rudolstadt und Jena sein und unten am Bildrand sieht man die B88. Bin allerdings noch nie den Saaleradweg bis Jena gefahren sondern nur mit dem Auto die B88. Da sieht man das alles bissl anders. Eventuell irgendwo bei Orlamünde?

o.k., zu spät und auch nicht wirklich richtig


----------



## tvaellen (17. Februar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @tvaellen: Und herzlichen Dank für die Grüße!
> Bist Du beim Berglauf dabei oder wann geht Deine Rennsaison los?



Schon vorher beim Possenlauf, wobei ich mir noch nicht abschließend sicher bin, ob ich wieder mit dem MTB starte oder vielleicht sogar mal die Laufschuhe auspacke, wenn es wieder so schlammig ist wie letztes Jahr. 

Beim Kyff kann ich wahrscheinlich leider nicht starten, da an dem Wochenende ein privater Termin ist, den ich vermutlich nicht verlegt bekomme.

Das erste richtig ernsthafte Rennen für 2011 wird daher vermutlich Kellerwald werden.

BTW: der Mann meiner "Grußbotin" von gestern war im übrigen auch bei der Auebikertour in Richtung Arnstadt dabei. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5994453&postcount=16 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/379773
Das sind gute Freunde von uns.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Februar 2011)

npl500 schrieb:


> Hallo Wo bin ich ? MfG Andre Anhang anzeigen 203933





Oli01 schrieb:


> Bad Liebenstein.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Liebenstein_(Wartburgkreis)


Da ich gerade kein neues Bild zur Hand habe, der npl500 zwischendurch eine Frage stellte und der Oli01 sicherlich die richtige Antwort gab, übergebe ich das Einstellen mal an Oli01.


----------



## Oli01 (17. Februar 2011)

Danke!

Ok, was ist das?


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Februar 2011)

Sehr schönes Bauwerk.
Zwar war ich leider noch nicht dort, hab es aber über den Baustil gefunden.

Kloster Veßra

auf TRANSROMANICA

Wie ist der Bereich Schleusingen / südlich Suhl so MTB-mäßig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (17. Februar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wie ist der Bereich Schleusingen / südlich Suhl so MTB-mäßig?


tz tz tz ... 

Fremd fahren?


----------



## Oli01 (17. Februar 2011)

Ja, ohmtroll korrekt! War sicher auch nicht allzu schwer zu erraten. 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wie ist der Bereich Schleusingen / südlich Suhl so MTB-mäßig?



Naja, so oft bin ich dort nicht unterwegs. Manchmal fahr ich von Suhl aus übern Friedberg nach Schleusingen (übers Waldhaus), um von Schleusingen aus ins Vessertal zu kommen oder rüber zur Talsperre Schönbrunn, um dann über Allzunah wieder nach Suhl zurück zu kommen... Is also eher rudimentär, was ich im Bereich Schleusingen so kenne. Manchmal fahr ich dann auch nach Waldau und dann hoch nach Frauenwald. Oder ich besuche Freunde in St. Killian.

Wenn ich bislang nach Schleusingen gefahren bin, dann also quasi nur, um von dort aus wieder Höhenmeter machend rauf auf den Kamm des Thüringer Waldes zu fahren... Ende und Anfang meiner Touren sind dann logischerweise in Suhl.

Als schönsten Weg in diesem Bereich würde ich das Vessertal nennen. Man sollte es hochwärts geniesen, da es zu schade wäre es einfach nur runter zu fahren... Gerade im angehenden Sommer, wenn die Blüten auf den Wiesen so richtig rauskommen, ist eine wunderbare Zeit dafür. Dazu ist es durch den Bach im Wald am Weg auch immer recht kühl und schattig, auch wenn die Sonne schon brennt.

Ansonsten liegt südlich von Suhl der Dolmar, welcher sich für eine größere der ersten Touren im Frühjahr ganz gut eignet, um mal Kilometer zu Schinden - zumindest in Höhenlagen, wo kein Schnee mehr liegt. Allerdings finde ich gerade im März/April den Dollmar nun nicht sehr attraktiv. Es ist meist recht windig und kalt dort droben.

Ich freu mich dann schon auf die Zeit im Frühjahr, wenn der Schnee von den Wegen des Thüringer Waldes auch in den Hochlagen verschwunden sein wird. Dort mag ich noch lieber Radeln... Insgesamt bin ich aber ein MTB-Tourenfahrer. (Trails mag ich nicht.)


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Februar 2011)

@Torsten: Ist doch gar nicht so weit von Oberhof 

@Oli: Danke für die Infos aus erster Hand!

Und nu ein neues Bild:






Diese Lokalität, deren Name gesucht wird, befindet sich in einer Stadt, an der ein überregionaler Radwanderweg vorbeiführt.


----------



## DocSnyderXC (17. Februar 2011)

das is der japanische garten in bad langensalza, oder?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Februar 2011)

+++++ das ist richtig ++++ bitte ein neues bild +++


----------



## DocSnyderXC (17. Februar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> +++++ das ist richtig ++++ bitte ein neues bild +++


 
das freut mich, gleich im einstieg richtig zu liegen...
mit nem bild muss ich grad passen, da ich noch auf arbeit bin, gebe also selbstlos ab 

edit: ich hab doch noch was, sollte eigentlich recht einfach sein


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Februar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Torsten: Ist doch gar nicht so weit von Oberhof


Wie kommst du gerade auf Oberhof?  Mal nachdenk!


----------



## jk197 (17. Februar 2011)

Das müßte der Hohenwartestausee in der Nähe der Ottermühle sein.

Könnte allerdings auch gegenüber der Lothramühle sein. Erscheint mir wahrscheinlicher, weils rechts am Hang so aussieht, als würde da ne Straße hochgehen.


----------



## DocSnyderXC (17. Februar 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Das müßte der Hohenwartestausee in der Nähe der Ottermühle sein.
> 
> Könnte allerdings auch gegenüber der Lothramühle sein.


 
nee, leider nich, aber nen stausee is es


----------



## jk197 (17. Februar 2011)

DocSnyderXC schrieb:


> nee, leider nich, aber nen stausee is es


 

Hmmm, da siehts echt geauso aus. Na gut, noch ein Versuch ins Blaue. Also aufgrund der Höhen um den Stausee könnts auch die Talsperre Leibis sein, da war ich allerdings bisher nur an der Sperrmauer (sogar, bevor sie fertig war).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocSnyderXC (17. Februar 2011)

leider auch falsch!


----------



## jk197 (17. Februar 2011)

DocSnyderXC schrieb:


> leider auch falsch!


 
Dann überlass ichs für jemanden, ders wirklich weiß ehe ich hier alle Stauseen in Thüringen durchrate ausgeschlossen derer von denen ich weiß, daß sie's nicht sind. 


Na gut, ich lanns nicht lassen. Wie siehts aus mit der Talsperre Schönbrunn bei Neustadt am Rennsteig?


----------



## DocSnyderXC (17. Februar 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Dann überlass ichs für jemanden, ders wirklich weiß ehe ich hier alle Stauseen in Thüringen durchrate ausgeschlossen derer von denen ich weiß, daß sie's nicht sind.


 
mh.. ok, noch so als tipp, bezeichnet wird es als talsperre


----------



## jk197 (17. Februar 2011)

DocSnyderXC schrieb:


> mh.. ok, noch so als tipp, bezeichnet wird es als talsperre


 
Hatte oben nochmal geändert. Schönbrunn?

Das mit der Talsperre trifft übrigens m.E. auf ca. 98% der Stauseen zu, oder?  Irgendwo muß man ja irgendwas sperren, damits was staut und was macht sich da besser als ein Tal


----------



## Hagitator (17. Februar 2011)

Sieht mir auf den ersten Blick aus wie die Ohra-Talsperre, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## DocSnyderXC (17. Februar 2011)

Hagitator schrieb:


> Sieht mir auf den ersten Blick aus wie die Ohra-Talsperre, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.



richtig 

wie gehts dir eigentlich? bruch gut verheilt?


----------



## Hagitator (17. Februar 2011)

war ich nicht, der mit dem Bruch war zwergy.

Ohra-Talsperre - immer wieder eine Umrundung wert:
http://www.talsperren.net/Thuringen/Ohratalsperre/ohratalsperre.html

Leider habe ich immer noch keine Kamera und gebe ab an den nächsten, der ein Bild hat.


----------



## DocSnyderXC (17. Februar 2011)

oh stimmt, sorry


----------



## jk197 (17. Februar 2011)

Hagitator schrieb:


> war ich nicht, der mit dem Bruch war zwergy.
> 
> Ohra-Talsperre - immer wieder eine Umrundung wert:
> http://www.talsperren.net/Thuringen/Ohratalsperre/ohratalsperre.html
> ...


 

Wieviele Kilometer und Höhenmeter sind das denn ungefähr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (17. Februar 2011)

Ok, dann mach ich mal wieder. Gesucht ist eine Bezeichnung für die Brücke oder der Ort im Nebel.


----------



## jk197 (17. Februar 2011)

Mist, jetzt war der H2OKopf schneller. Hmmm aber vielleicht weiß ichs ja. Ist das Langewiesen und die neue Brücke für die Bahntrasse?


----------



## h2okopf (17. Februar 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt war der H2OKopf schneller. Hmmm aber vielleicht weiß ichs ja. Ist das Langewiesen und die neue Brücke für die Bahntrasse?



Korrekt. Das ist die Brücke über den Ilmradweg  für den ICE, wenn er denn irgendwann mal da lang kommt bei Langewiesen.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Februar 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Wieviele Kilometer und Höhenmeter sind das denn ungefähr?


Die reine Umrundung auf dem Serviceweg (Schotter, Asphalt und Beton) hat ca. 13 km und 245 hm.
Aber du bist dort im Thüringer Wald - da gibt´s noch mehr. Z.B. die Drei-Talsperren-Tour ab Oberhof.  (siehe auch hier)




Wollte ich auch immer schon mal machen.


----------



## jk197 (17. Februar 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Korrekt. Das ist die Brücke über den Ilmradweg  für den ICE, wenn er denn irgendwann mal da lang kommt bei Langewiesen.


 
Endlich mal wieder ne Gegend, wo ich auch schon mal unterwegs war  Dann jetzt mal mein neues Bild. Was ist hier in der Bildmitte aus zu sehen und vielleicht wißt Ihr dann auch, von wo aus es aufgenommen ist?


----------



## jk197 (17. Februar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Die reine Umrundung auf dem Serviceweg (Schotter, Asphalt und Beton) hat ca. 13 km und 245 hm.
> Aber du bist dort im Thüringer Wald - da gibt´s noch mehr. Z.B. die Drei-Talsperren-Tour ab Oberhof.  (siehe auch hier)
> 
> 
> ...


 
58 und 65% Na Hut ab  Klingt dann doch mal ganz interessant. Naja, im Frühjahr muß ich erstmal wieder auf Erkundungstour, ob die Wege um die Thüringer Meere alle noch befahrbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (18. Februar 2011)

Sieht nach Bleilochtalsperre aus, Saaldorf-Feriensiedlung, Blick vom Marienstein?

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1259194


----------



## jk197 (18. Februar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Sieht nach Bleilochtalsperre aus, Saaldorf-Feriensiedlung, Blick vom Marienstein?
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1259194


 

Genau richtig! Nennt sich auch Finnhütten in Saaldorf und am Marienstein gibts paar nette Trails  Also Du bist wieder dran.


----------



## ohmtroll (18. Februar 2011)

In welcher Kleinstadt steht diese Postkutsche?


----------



## William Foster (18. Februar 2011)

Die Häuserfront erinnert mich an Bad Frankenhausen.

(In oder von Richtung Anger.)


Falls es richtig ist, muss ein anderer übernehmen, ich gehe jetzt ins WE und habe zu Hause kein Internet...


----------



## ohmtroll (18. Februar 2011)

William Foster schrieb:


> Die Häuserfront erinnert mich an Bad Frankenhausen.



Ist es leider nicht. Die gesuchte Kleinstadt* befindet sich weiter nördlich.

* ist noch "touristischer" als Bad F.


----------



## HAWKI (18. Februar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Die gesuchte Kleinstadt* befindet sich weiter nördlich.



... und ist eigentlich ein Bilderrätsel aus Sachsen Anhalt 

... und wird mit einem "L" geschrieben - nicht wie die Stadt in Sachsen mit zwei


----------



## ohmtroll (18. Februar 2011)

HAWKI schrieb:


> ... und ist eigentlich ein Bilderrätsel aus Sachsen Anhalt
> 
> ... und wird mit einem "L" geschrieben - nicht wie die Stadt in Sachsen mit zwei



Richtig. Aber ich verweise mal auf des Physioterroristens  

*Regeln*

1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein. 

Also passt es in *Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser* ...
Nu schreibs mal hin und ... oder such vorher ein neues Bild 

Auebiker-Grüsse an den Kyffhäuser


----------



## st-bike (18. Februar 2011)

Stollberg im Harz

http://www.stadt-stolberg.de/ebene3.html


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> Stollberg im Harz
> 
> http://www.stadt-stolberg.de/ebene3.html



Leider nicht, sondern Stolberg im Harz, die Niedergasse.


----------



## ohmtroll (18. Februar 2011)

Udo hat's richtig geschrieben, aber st-bike und HAWKI wussten es auch schon.
Also ich sag mal: Der erste, der ein interessantes Bild hat, setzt es rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (19. Februar 2011)

Kennt das jemand. Ich habe da schon einen heissen Kandidaten Enttäusch mich nicht.


----------



## Physioterrorist (19. Februar 2011)

Heimspiel... 
Ich lass es noch ein bisschen offen, vielleicht kennt es noch jemand anders...


----------



## st-bike (19. Februar 2011)

Das ist fair von dir. Mit dir habe ich auch gerechnet.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Februar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Heimspiel...
> Ich lass es noch ein bisschen offen, vielleicht kennt es noch jemand anders...


Nun über 2 Tage sind  vergangen und es hat sich noch niemand, außer Physioterrorist, geäußert.
Da könntest Du ja jetzt vielleicht mal einen kleinen Tipp geben.


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Februar 2011)

Wenn man der Spur des Wissenden folgt, findet man dies:

Landgrafenschlucht

... schöne Tour.


----------



## st-bike (21. Februar 2011)

Bingo Ohmtroll ist dran. Ich dachte mit dem Hinweis auf Physio´s Heimat wäre es einfach... Habe die lange Reaktionszeit nur darauf geschoben, dass ihr alle Biken seid.


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Februar 2011)

ok

Hier wurde Herzelinde gesucht:


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. Februar 2011)

Nochmal zur Landgrafenschlucht.
hier hab ich noch, gockel-sei-dank, einen Wanderbericht mit tollen Fotos gefunden.
Wer in Eisenach biken will, kommt um die Landgrafenschlucht nicht herum...


----------



## Udo1 (21. Februar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ok
> 
> Hier wurde Herzelinde gesucht:


Es ist die Romanische Basilika St. Gangolf in Münchenlohra
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Gangolf_(Münchenlohra)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kona1972 (21. Februar 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> Habe die lange Reaktionszeit nur darauf geschoben, dass ihr alle Biken seid.



Jawohl, ich war biken.  Hätte das gewusst, bin ja schonmal mit dem Physio da lang gefahren.


----------



## st-bike (21. Februar 2011)

Ich würde sagen du hast recht. Müsste von Kleinwenden aus fotografiert sein.


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Februar 2011)

Das Bild ist tatsächlich vom Waldrand oberhalb Kleinwenden aufgenommen. Drumherum nur ein paar Häuser, steht die große Kirche ziemlich imposant in der Landschaft. 

Einen virtuellen Rundgang um/in der Basilika gibts hier.

(ich bin da schon zig mal dran *vorbei* gefahren)

Die Herzelinde steht  hier (und dann auf "Musik" klicken)  in der Hütte.
Die Mädchen(?) [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqjsFExPOnM&feature=fvst"]YouTube        - Rock the Casba - IDF Soldiers Dancing in Hebron[/nomedia] bewegen sich aber besser...

Udo ist dran.


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. Februar 2011)

@ohmtroll bezüglich Landgrafenschlucht

du hast die Daten, musst nur fahren...


----------



## Udo1 (22. Februar 2011)

Hier ein neues Bild aus Thüringen.




Wo steht diese Gebäude?


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hier ein neues Bild aus Thüringen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kleine Hilfestellung mit 3 Schlagwörtern und einer Jahreszahl
*1806, Franzosen, vergessenes Dorf*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (24. Februar 2011)

@Udo: Bei GPS-Tour.info hast Du ne' Menge Tourbeschreibungen drin 

zb die hier


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Februar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> zb die hier


Und damit hast du gelöst!


----------



## ohmtroll (24. Februar 2011)

Es ist also die Fachwerkkirche im Jenaer Stadtteil Lasaan.
Udo weiß sicher noch etwas dazu.

Ein neues Bild:


----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Udo: Bei GPS-Tour.info hast Du ne' Menge Tourbeschreibungen drin
> 
> zb die hier


Richtig ohmtroll,
leider stimmt in der Tourbeschreibung nicht die Bezeichnung des Gebäudes, muss ich nochmal ändern. Habe gerade geändert. Es ist ist gar keine Kirche und wahr auch niemals eine, es ist das Rathaus.
näheres siehe hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laasan_(Jena)


----------



## Pastell (24. Februar 2011)

Das ist der alte Bärenzwinger auf dem Possen bei Sondershausen.


----------



## ohmtroll (24. Februar 2011)

Das ist die Lösung.
Der Possen ist auf Wikipedia ganz gut beschrieben, die Bären sind nun im Gehege untergebracht.


----------



## Pastell (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hab noch was auf der Platte entdeckt.... sonst hätte ich mir die Antwort vorerst verkniffen. Ist jetzt zwar nix großartig Markantes drauf, aber wer schonmal dort lang ist, wirds erkennen.


----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2011)

Pastell schrieb:


> Ich hab noch was auf der Platte entdeckt.... sonst hätte ich mir die Antwort vorerst verkniffen. Ist jetzt zwar nix großartig Markantes drauf, aber wer schonmal dort lang ist, wirds erkennen.


Wenn die Windräder nicht wären, könnte man denken  man ist in Italien


----------



## jk197 (25. Februar 2011)

Das könnten die Windräder oberhalb von Schilbach sein. Würde auch zu den Tannaer Teichen von letztens passen. Warte mal, ich schau mal aus dem Bürofenster. Schlecht zu vergleichen, ist grad bissl Nebel und doch bissl weiter weg aber am Horizont seh ich die normalerweise 

Also die doppelten roten Streifen haben die, das kann ich jetzt mit bloßem Auge erkennen. Sind allerdings 9 Stück und ich weiß noch nicht so recht, aus welcher Richtung das aufgenommen sein könnte der Bäume wegen.


----------



## Pastell (25. Februar 2011)

Schilbach ists nicht, sogar ganz weit weg davon.
Damit sichs nicht wieder so zieht wie beim letzten Rätsel von mir, gleich ein Bild hinterher.
Zu sehen der Standort des ersten Bilds aus anderer Perspektive. Recht markant im Vordergrund: Eine Autobahnbaustelle. (ist allerdings schon etwas her..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (25. Februar 2011)

Dann tippe ich mal auf die A38 südlich von Nordhausen. So ungefähr hier: 51.437298,10.794661 in google maps also die Position sind die Windräder.


----------



## Pastell (25. Februar 2011)

Da liegst du etwas daneben. Du mußt etwas östlicher suchen.


----------



## Pastell (25. Februar 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> Dann tippe ich mal auf die A38 südlich von Nordhausen. So ungefähr hier: 51.437298,10.794661 in google maps also die Position sind die Windräder.



Nachtrag: Die Windmühlen aus Richtung B4 sehen so aus (zwar nicht aus Richtung Hain wie von deine Koordinaten aus, aber die B4 und die Windräder sind von der Kalihalde SDH aus zu erkennen):


----------



## st-bike (25. Februar 2011)

In Hain war ich schon mal und meinte es wieder zu erkennen. 

EDIT sagt: Ich bleibe einfach mal an der A38 und sage rund um Sangerhausen gibt es Windräder mit den roten Streifen auf den Rotoren. Vielleicht ist es ja sogar diese Baustelle hier: http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=13778 Post von griffin74 (008) Ansonsten muss halt jemand ran, der es weiß und nicht raten muss. In der gegend gibt es so viele Windräder.


----------



## Pastell (26. Februar 2011)

Moin!

Die A 38 ist es nicht. Ohne großes Brimborium hier das nächste Bild als Hinweis.... da wurde doch irgendwann ein Tunnel gebaut (auch wieder mit dem Standort des eigentlichen Rätsels im Hintergrund):


----------



## Schelle (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

also der Tunner könnte der Schmücketunnel auf der A4 sein nähe Heldrungen


----------



## _torsten_ (28. Februar 2011)

Schelle schrieb:


> also der Tunner könnte der Schmücketunnel auf der A4 sein nähe Heldrungen


Dann ist es aber die A71.


----------



## Pastell (28. Februar 2011)

Jupp, es handelt sich um die Baustelle des Schmücketunnels/A71 zwischen Heldrungen und Oberheldrungen. Bleibt nur noch eine etwas genauere Bestimmung des Toskanabilds.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2011)

Pastell schrieb:


> Jupp, es handelt sich um die Baustelle des Schmücketunnels/A71 zwischen Heldrungen und Oberheldrungen. Bleibt nur noch eine etwas genauere Bestimmung des Toskanabilds.


Na gut, dann sage ich mal nördlich Braunsroda so  Heidelberg / Sperlingsberg. Die Waldkante am rechten Bildrand müsste der nordwestliche Einstieg in die Hohe Schrecke sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pastell (28. Februar 2011)

Braunsroda und Hohe Schrecke ist vollkommen korrekt. Von Langenthal auf die Windräder geknipst.
Da kann man mal einen Ausflug unternehmen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hohe_Schrecke danach schön im Gutshof Braunsroda einkehren: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braunsroda_(Heldrungen)

Weitermachen Udo1!


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2011)

Pastell schrieb:


> Braunsroda und Hohe Schrecke ist vollkommen korrekt. Von Langenthal auf die Windräder geknipst.
> Da kann man mal einen Ausflug unternehmen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hohe_Schrecke danach schön im Gutshof Braunsroda einkehren: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braunsroda_(Heldrungen)
> 
> Weitermachen Udo1!


Und hier das neue Bilderätsel.




Was ist das für ein Gebäude und wo steht es?


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. Februar 2011)

Wasserschloss Kapellendorf...


----------



## Udo1 (28. Februar 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Wasserschloss Kapellendorf...


Das war schnell.
Ich sehe du kennst dich hervorragend aus in deinem Heimatland.
Natürlich es ist die Wasserburg in Kapellendorf. Die Wasserburg war 1806 ein Teil des preußischen Hauptquartiers bei der Schalacht Jena und Auerstedt. Leider hat Napoleon die Preußen dort vernichtend geschlagen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapellendorf


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. Februar 2011)

Wo hab ich denn diese hübsche Maid vor die Linse gekriegt?


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Wo hab ich denn diese hübsche Maid vor die Linse gekriegt?


Ich hätte fast auf dem Baumkronenpfad an der Thiemsburg getippt, aber das Holzrondel irritiert mich ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (2. März 2011)

Natürlich ist es das Baumhaus am Forsthaus Thiemsburg. Hier gibt's die Beweisfotos ...


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es das Baumhaus am Forsthaus Thiemsburg. Hier gibt's die Beweisfotos ...


Und hier ein neues Rätsel.



Wo ist dieses Bild entstanden?
Für Physioterrorist sicherlich kein Problem den Ort zu bestimmen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. März 2011)

Du bist an der Werraquelle in Siegmundsburg


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Du bist an der Werraquelle in Siegmundsburg


Richtig, dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Physioterrorist (4. März 2011)

Wat isn dat fürn Tunnel und wo isser?


----------



## Schelle (4. März 2011)

das schaut aus wie der ehemalige Eisenbahntunnel "Hundsrücktunnel" auf dem jetzigen Mommelstein-Radweg.

Edit sagt: zwischen Hohleborn und Kleinschmalkalden


----------



## Physioterrorist (4. März 2011)

Na da bist du ja ganz weit vorne... Hier die nötigen Infos zum Mommelstein-Radweg.  Übrigens sehr schön dort. Vom Mommelstein bis runter nach Floh-Seligenthal ist diese Strecke Teil des thüringenUltra. Dabei hab ich auch dieses Foto geschossen.
Dann mal her mit deinem nächsten Bild...


----------



## Schelle (4. März 2011)

...liegt quasi vor meiner Haustür - war daher ein Heimspiel 

Dieses Bild entstand letzte Woche...


----------



## Physioterrorist (4. März 2011)

@Schelle
Vielleicht hast du noch ein anderes Foto, denn die Maienluft hatten wir schon mal...


----------



## Schelle (4. März 2011)

Mist - aber den den vielen schönen Bildern übersieht oder vergisst man manche wieder.

@Physioterrorist
ich gebe mal an Dich ab, da ich kein Material habe und in den nächten Tage/Wochen nicht dazu komme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (4. März 2011)

Macht ja nix, mittlerweile hat der Thread ja auch schon 20 Seiten...
Ich mach 's mal leicht...

Welchen Ort sehe ich und von wo hab ich geknipst?


----------



## ftd (4. März 2011)

nabend... hättest mal den begrenzungspfosten da unten in der mitte weggemacht. ) somit kann das nur brotterode mit den 3 schanzen vom inselsberg aus sein.


----------



## Physioterrorist (4. März 2011)

Ich hab doch gesagt ich mach 's leicht...
Dann mach mal weiter...


----------



## ftd (4. März 2011)

ok, wenn wir bei orten sind... welcher ort ist das?


----------



## ftd (5. März 2011)

Niemand?

Tip: Downhill 12. bis 14.08.2011


----------



## Benji (6. März 2011)

erdmannsdorf?

b


----------



## ftd (6. März 2011)

nein

nächster Tip: staatl. anerkannter Kneippkurort


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2011)

ftd schrieb:


> Niemand?
> 
> Tip: Downhill 12. bis 14.08.2011


Ist es der 19. Downhill?


----------



## ftd (6. März 2011)

jepp. die generalprobe für den 20. nächstes jahr. 

darfst dann weitermachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2011)

Und hier ein neues Bild aus dem schönen Thüringen.




In welcher Thüringer Kleinstadt ist dieses Bild entstanden?


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. März 2011)

Wenn man den Pfaden des Wissenden folgt, findet man 's. 
Ich hoffe, ich zerschlage jetzt keine Keramik, wenn ich sage, dass Kasebi es kennen sollte...


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Wenn man den Pfaden des Wissenden folgt, findet man 's.
> Ich hoffe, ich zerschlage jetzt keine Keramik, wenn ich sage, dass Kasebi es kennen sollte...


Kasebi kennt es bestimmt


----------



## Benji (6. März 2011)

Bürgel?

b

und zwar das stadttor!


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2011)

Benji schrieb:


> Bürgel?
> 
> b
> 
> und zwar das stadttor!


Na dann mach mal weiter Benji.


----------



## Benji (6. März 2011)

klaro doch:





b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (6. März 2011)

Sieht aus wie der Markt von Gotha. 
Was war denn das für ein Rennen?


----------



## Benji (6. März 2011)

richtig!

schlossbergrennen im rahmen von "gotha fährt rad"

b

p.s.: du darfst!


----------



## Physioterrorist (7. März 2011)

Wo findet man dieses Telefon?


----------



## Physioterrorist (7. März 2011)

Rennsteigbefahrer sollten es kennen...


----------



## Benji (7. März 2011)

noch nie gesehen....

b


----------



## Physioterrorist (7. März 2011)

Dann bist du wahrscheinlich viel zu schnell dran vorbei gebraust, obwohl du dort etwas anderes machen solltest...(das war ein Tipp)
Wenn du das nächste mal dort lang fährst, wirst du es sehen...


----------



## Kona1972 (8. März 2011)

An der Neuen Ausspanne hängt ein Telefon am Baum, ob es aber Dieses hier ist, weiss ich nicht genau, habe es noch nie benutzt....

Marko


----------



## Benji (8. März 2011)

würde zu ausspanne(n) passen..... ich hab mir gerade schon den kopf zerbrochen und was mit "ruh" gesucht.

b


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. März 2011)

Neue Ausspanne ist natürlich vollkommen richtig...
Als Beweis hab ich allerdings nur einen Bericht von unserer 24h-Rennsteig-nonstop Tour. Da gibt es das Foto in ganzer Größe...


----------



## Kona1972 (8. März 2011)

Okay, dann bin ich wohl wieder mal dran....

Was ist das?







Sorry, das Foto ist etwas anstrengend für die Augen, unten das ist schöner, aber leider nicht in Thüringen (letzte Woche im Ötztal)

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schelle (8. März 2011)

läuft bzw. fällt da nicht normalerweise Wasser runter


----------



## ohmtroll (8. März 2011)

Schelle schrieb:


> läuft bzw. fällt da nicht normalerweise Wasser runter



Von Ostern bis Oktober.


----------



## Schelle (8. März 2011)

... und ein paar Mal mit Waschmittel...


----------



## MoP__ (8. März 2011)

Ich hab schon mehrfach überlegt, ob die Treppen fahrbar sind.
Wahrscheinlich bestenfalls in trockenem Zustand.

Es wäre sicherlich genial gekommen, am Wasserfalltag grinsend am Kassenhäuschen vorbeizufahren


----------



## Kona1972 (8. März 2011)

Wenn man unten den Hang glättet, könnte man ja vielleicht runterdroppen....lach


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. März 2011)

@ Schelle
Löse endlich auf und poste das nächste Bild


----------



## Schelle (10. März 2011)

ok, Trusetaler Wasserfall...







übrigens, Ende Mai findet hier die Thüringer Sternfahrt statt


----------



## st-bike (10. März 2011)

Schloss Wilhelmsburg Schmalkalden.





OK dein Hinweis war schon sehr hilfreich, da ich noch dort war.


----------



## Schelle (10. März 2011)

Richtig - nun bist Du an der Reihe!

Wen's interresiert: Die Sternfahrt findet am 29. Mai statt:
http://www.lk-sm.de/wcms/DocsID/Thueringer-Sternfahrt-am-29-Mai-2011-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (11. März 2011)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob jemand weiß welche veranstaltung hier zu sehen ist und wo die Aunahme gemacht wurde.


----------



## st-bike (12. März 2011)

Noch keiner? Hier ein kleiner Tipp in Form eines weiteren Fotos


----------



## Physioterrorist (12. März 2011)

Ist das vielleicht die Stadtkirmes in Mühlhausen?


----------



## st-bike (12. März 2011)

Du darfst

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mühlhäuser_Kirmes


----------



## Physioterrorist (12. März 2011)

Was ist das für eine Ruine?


----------



## Kona1972 (12. März 2011)

Jagdschloß Hohe Sonne...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hohe_Sonne

Rennsteigbefahrer in nördlicher Richtung haben's hier fast geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (12. März 2011)

Vollkommen richtig, war ja auch leicht...
Die Hohe Sonne war früher *DAS* Ausflugsziel der Eisenacher überhaupt...
Eine Schande, dass das Gebäude seit Mitte der 80 'er nicht mehr genutzt wird. Der Kiosk davor ist ja mal die absolute Katastrophe...


----------



## st-bike (13. März 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig, war ja auch leicht...
> Die Hohe Sonne war früher *DAS* Ausflugsziel der Eisenacher überhaupt...
> Eine Schande, dass das Gebäude seit Mitte der 80 'er nicht mehr genutzt wird. Der Kiosk davor ist ja mal die absolute Katastrophe...


Aber die Rostbratwürste sind gut. Hatte mal Bekannte dabei, die noch nie echte Thüringer gegessen hatten --> wurden dann gleich FÜNF!!! Aber ihr habt recht aus dem Gebäude sollte man was machen. Ich denke das Potential ist da.


----------



## Kona1972 (13. März 2011)

Wo befinden sich diese Felsen?


----------



## Kona1972 (14. März 2011)

Weiß keiner?

.....dann noch ein Tip: Rennsteigbefahrer verpassen meißt den Abzweig und fahren dran vorbei.


----------



## rschwarz (15. März 2011)

hallo,

könnte das der glöckner / rennsteig - ehrenmal sein !?

mfg


----------



## Kona1972 (15. März 2011)

vollkommen richtig.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gl%C3%B6ckner_%28Berg%29

Gruß Marko


----------



## rschwarz (16. März 2011)

hallo 

lag ich ja doch richtig, und jetzt hab ich noch nicht mal ein bild, also gebe ich einfach an den nächsten ab der was im angebot hat.

mfg


----------



## Fisch86 (16. März 2011)

So, da will ich mal ein Bildchen präsentieren...


----------



## Fisch86 (16. März 2011)

Jetzt mal mit Bild  Sorry


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. März 2011)

Ich steuere das mal dazu bei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rschwarz (17. März 2011)

hallo,

klasse das hätte ich auch genommen aber ich habe meine bilder nicht zur hand. kann ich jetzt lösen und wieder weitergeben ;-)

mfg


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. März 2011)

Sorry, kein Bild keine Lösung...


----------



## rschwarz (18. März 2011)

hallo,

kann dann doch noch was nachlegen, also kann ich jetz lösen.

carl-alexander-turm auf dem ringberg bei ruhla
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringberg_%28Wartburgkreis%29

mfg


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. März 2011)

Super, geht doch...
Dann mal gleich dein Bild her...


----------



## rschwarz (18. März 2011)

hallo,

wo ist das bild gemacht und was zeigt es ?





Foto: Thomas Lückert, www.glueho.de

mfg


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. März 2011)

Hat mich schon gewundert, das dass bisher noch nicht dabei war. Sehr schön dort. Unbedingt empfehlenswert...
...und 10-15 neue Bilder fürs Bilderrätsel sind dort auch noch drin...


----------



## Physioterrorist (22. März 2011)

Weiß wirklich keiner, wie dieses hübsche Schloss mit angeschlossenem Park heißt???


----------



## ftd (22. März 2011)

das ist das "Schloss Altenstein"... ganz in der Nähe von Bad Liebenstein, wo ich immer von der Ruhlarer Skihütte nach unten fahre... oder eben hoch nach Ruhla dort rüber zum Inselsberg, Heuberg, ... )


----------



## MoP__ (22. März 2011)

Mir kam es sehr bekannt vor, aber ich bin nicht drauf gekommen wo ich das Ding schonmal gesehen hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (22. März 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Infos zum Altensteiner Park. In der Bildergalerie dort gibt es auch noch ne Menge tolle Fotos.
ftd übernehmen sie..


----------



## ftd (22. März 2011)

bitte mal weiter machen, ich habe leider kein material


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. März 2011)

Wo ist denn das? Über die Stadt kommt man auf den Punkt, von dem fotografiert wurde...


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. März 2011)

Noch ein Tipp: Der gesuchte Ort hat was mit Radiolarien, Kalkschwämmen, Medusen und Staatsquallen zu tun...


----------



## Benji (25. März 2011)

jena?

b

p.s. blick vom haeckelstein


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. März 2011)

Total korrekt...
Hier das entsprechende Beweisfoto, entstanden auf unserer Jena-Umrundung...






Du bist dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (26. März 2011)

Wo war ich?






b


----------



## Benji (26. März 2011)

tipp: ich war nich* so *weit weg vom haeckelstein.....

b


----------



## Benji (28. März 2011)

ich helf euch mal:






b


----------



## _torsten_ (28. März 2011)

Sind das die beiden Autobahnbrücken südlich von Jena? Rechts sollte die alte, sanierte und links die neu errichtete Brücke sein.


----------



## Benji (28. März 2011)

torsten, du darfst.

b


----------



## _torsten_ (28. März 2011)

Benji schrieb:


> torsten, du darfst.


Na dann ... Wo stand ich und was sah ich?


----------



## Benji (29. März 2011)

vom riechheimer berg zum stausee hohenfelden.

http://kahla.de/cms/uploads/images/... Region/34/34.4 Blick auf Hohenfelden-web.jpg

http://kahla.de/cms/index.php?page=34-naturschutzgebiet-riechheimer-berg

b


----------



## Oli01 (29. März 2011)

Ist auf dem Riechheimer Berg nicht diese Gaststätte? Da war ich mal mit 2 Freunden. Hab sie in Erfurt besucht, hab mein MTB mitgehabt. Sind von Erfurt aus dorthin geradelt, haben dort nen Bierle genommen und auf dem Rückweg noch im Waldhaus vorbeigekommen...


----------



## Benji (29. März 2011)

wo er recht hat!

b


----------



## _torsten_ (29. März 2011)

Benji schrieb:


> vom riechheimer berg


Können wir gelten lassen, denn die "Teufelskanzel" ist ja auf dem Riechheimer Berg. 



Benji schrieb:


> zum stausee hohenfelden


Richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (31. März 2011)

@Benji, du bist dran ...


----------



## Benji (31. März 2011)

uih, leider im stress untergegangen.

ich habs leider mit brücken ;-)







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## _torsten_ (31. März 2011)

Benji schrieb:


> ich habs leider mit brücken ;-)


Stimmt! 
Das dürfte die Teufelstalbrücke sein. Oder?


----------



## Benji (31. März 2011)

is ja wie beim ping pong hier....

du darfst torsten.

b


----------



## _torsten_ (1. April 2011)

Benji schrieb:


> is ja wie beim ping pong hier....




Hier das nächste: Wozu gehört die Brüstung?


----------



## npl500 (1. April 2011)

Hallo 
Die Brüstung gehört zur Wartburg Eisenach ?
MfG Andre


----------



## _torsten_ (1. April 2011)

npl500 schrieb:


> Die Brüstung gehört zur Wartburg Eisenach ?


Nö, diese Brüstung steht weiter nördlich. 
Und was man da sehen kann ist nicht mehr Thüringen.


----------



## micha2 (1. April 2011)

Hi,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, könnte das der Blick vom Kyffhäuserdenkmal nach Norden in Richtung Harz sein?

Gruß
Michael

Ich korrigiere: Etwas weiter westlich, die Rothenburg bei Kelbra, aber ebenfalls im Kyffhäuser-Gebirge. 
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/18871090.jpg


----------



## _torsten_ (1. April 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere: Etwas weiter westlich, die Rothenburg bei Kelbra, aber ebenfalls im Kyffhäuser-Gebirge.
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/18871090.jpg


Stimmt! 
Du darfst weiter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (1. April 2011)

Wo stehen wir?





Gruß
Michael


----------



## Benji (1. April 2011)

vor nem Vogelhaus 

b


----------



## micha2 (1. April 2011)

Hi,



Benji schrieb:


> vor nem Vogelhaus



Etwas genauer bitte. Wie heisst das Haus, oder wo steht es?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maik68 (1. April 2011)

So, nachdem ich hier schon viele schöne Bilder gesehen habe nun mal eines von mir.
Also wo bin ich?
Kleiner Tipp, ziemlich im Westen von Thüringen.

Gruß Maik


----------



## micha2 (1. April 2011)

Hi Maik,



Maik68 schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich hier schon viele schöne Bilder gesehen habe nun mal eines von mir.



Moment mal, die Regeln sind hier so dass zuerst jemand sagen muss wo mein Bild aufgenommen wurde. Und dann darf derjenige ein neues Bild einstellen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maik68 (2. April 2011)

Oh, das ist mir garnicht aufgefalle.
Tut mir leid.
Also muß ich warten bis ein Bild aus meiner Ecke mal hier auftaucht.
Viele Bilder sind ja aus dem Thüringer Wald und da kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus.

Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (2. April 2011)

Hi Maik,



Maik68 schrieb:


> Also muß ich warten bis ein Bild aus meiner Ecke mal hier auftaucht. Viele Bilder sind ja aus dem Thüringer Wald und da kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus.



Das aktuelle Bild ist näher an deinem Wohnort als viele andere Bilder.

Gruß
Michael

P.S. Und ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass wir uns nicht mehr nur auf Thüringen beschränken, sondern uns in dem Gebiet dieses Unterforums bewegen: "Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser"


----------



## mi2 (3. April 2011)

hi micha und maik. micha deins kann ich leider nicht lösen aber maik seins. das is der blick runter von den dieteröder klippen.Unten is dann der alte bahndamm zurück nach Fürstenhagen.

Weiter gehts mit michas bild

Gruß aus HIG


----------



## Maik68 (3. April 2011)

Auch wenn mein Bild hier unberechtigt steht, mi2 hat recht.

Gruß aus HIG
Maik


----------



## harzholgi (3. April 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Wo stehen wir?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich tippe auf das Waldmuseum (oder auch Susebach-Hütte) am Wald-Lehrpfad zwischen Lonau und Sieber.

Da habe ich meinen Kindern auch schon viele Tierchen zeigen können.

Das Stempelkissen im Kasten könnte mal nachgefüllt werden 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (4. April 2011)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> ich tippe auf das Waldmuseum (oder auch Susebach-Hütte) am Wald-Lehrpfad zwischen Lonau und Sieber.



Das ist richtig. Jetzt bist du dran.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (4. April 2011)

Hallo,

OK, dann ratet mal!






Gesucht wird das Gebäude ganz links.

Holgi


----------



## _torsten_ (4. April 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Gesucht wird das Gebäude ganz links.


Es wird gesucht?!  Du hast es doch gefunden. 
Es sollte die Hanskühnenburg sein.


----------



## harzholgi (4. April 2011)

Hi,

ich glaube, dass kann man gelten lassen 

Holgi


----------



## _torsten_ (4. April 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass kann man gelten lassen


Ist das falsch geschrieben? 

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen dass ich noch nie dort war. Sollte ich wohl mal nachholen. 


Ich gebe mal an mi2 weiter. Er hatte ja das Bild/Rätsel von Maik68 gelöst und ich hab gerade kein neues zur Hand.


----------



## mi2 (5. April 2011)

hab auch kein gutes. bitte jemand anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (5. April 2011)

Hi,

welches Bauwerk steht auf dem Hügel in der Bildmitte?







Gruß
Michael


----------



## naturbiker (5. April 2011)

Dahinter dürfte sich die Allerburg im Eichsfeld verstecken!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## micha2 (5. April 2011)

Hi,



naturbiker schrieb:


> Dahinter dürfte sich die Allerburg im Eichsfeld verstecken!
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Stimmt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Allerburg

Du bist dran.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## naturbiker (5. April 2011)

Das ist sicher einfach!






Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MoP__ (5. April 2011)

Sieht fast aus wie vom Mommelstein.
Ich kann mich nur an kein Gipfelkreuz erinnern


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. April 2011)

Ich glaub, da bist du total falsch. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das links oben der Brocken und dem entsprechend irgendeine von den vielen Klippen dort...


----------



## harzholgi (5. April 2011)

Achtermann


----------



## _torsten_ (5. April 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Achtermann


Hatte ich anfänglich auch gedacht, aber steht da ein Kreuz?


----------



## micha2 (5. April 2011)

Ich vermute den Aufnahmestandort eher nördlich des Brockens.

Gruß
Michael

P.S. Oder östlich vom Brocken, aus der Gegend um Schierke oder nördlich davon aufgenommen Auf der Schnarcherklippe bei Schierke steht ein Kreuz, aber das ist es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (5. April 2011)

Zeterklippen? Da es nicht die grosse ist, evtl. die kleine. Oder der Ottofelsen?


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. April 2011)

Zeterklippen sind es nicht, da steht meines Wissens nach kein Kreuz. Ist aber glaub ich die richtige Richtung, nur ein bisschen weiter weg...


----------



## naturbiker (6. April 2011)

Kleiner Tipp: Es ist nicht der Harz! Der Berg im Hintergrund ist einer der höchsten in diesem Mittelgebirge, gesucht wird der Berg, auf dem das Kreuz steht.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## rschwarz (6. April 2011)

hallo,

aschenbergstein im lauchagrund bei tabarz !?

mfg


----------



## naturbiker (6. April 2011)

rschwarz schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> aschenbergstein im lauchagrund bei tabarz !?
> 
> mfg



Richtig, du bist dran!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## rschwarz (6. April 2011)

wo bin ich ?






mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (6. April 2011)

Eckertalsperre, rechts im Hintergrund die Funktürme von Torfhaus?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## rschwarz (6. April 2011)

hallo,

richtig, das geht heute schlag auf schlag

micha2 du darfst

mfg


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2011)

Hi,

jetzt wird es etwas schwerer. Wo ist dieses Bild entstanden?






Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (6. April 2011)

Hallo,

das kennt doch jeder:




Burgruine Scharzfels... oder habe ich recht

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2011)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Burgruine Scharzfels...



Das ist richtig !

Gruß
Michael


----------



## harzholgi (6. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich ändere mal eben die Vorgehensweise:





Mal schauen, wer zuerst darauf kommt.
Immer, wenn jemand falsch gepostet hat, mache ich den Ausschnitt größer.

Holgi


----------



## rschwarz (6. April 2011)

hallo

hanskühnenburg !? 

mfg


----------



## harzholgi (6. April 2011)

Hi,

Hanskühnenburg ist zwar extrem naheliegend,
in diesem Fall aber nicht ganz richtig.

Nächste Hilfe:





Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. April 2011)

Wolfswarte?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. April 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Holgi


 
Das Bild habe ich nicht freigegeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (6. April 2011)

Hallo,

die Höhe stimmt jetzt schon fast....





Holgi


----------



## harzholgi (6. April 2011)

Hallo Tim,

wenn ich gewußt hätte, dass Du das bist,
hätte ich die Hose natürlich wegretuschiert 

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. April 2011)

Skikreuz?


----------



## harzholgi (6. April 2011)

So,

nun könnte aber der eine oder andere Harzer dahinterkommen...





Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. April 2011)

Dess ist die wetterwarte auf dem höchsten Berg N-Deutschlands...


----------



## rschwarz (6. April 2011)

hallo,

der brocken aus der luft aufgenommen !?

mfg


----------



## harzholgi (6. April 2011)

Einen Zwischenschritt hatte ich noch....


----------



## harzholgi (6. April 2011)

Bingo 





Der nächste bitte


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. April 2011)

Ich entferne mich ein wenig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (6. April 2011)

Hi,

Im Bodetal, ungefähr da wo die Brücke über die Bode geht?

Gruß
Michael

P.S. Nennt sich wohl Gasthaus Königsruh:
http://www.koenigsruhe.de/


----------



## Emil_Strauss (6. April 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Im Bodetal, ungefähr da wo die Brücke über die Bode geht?
> 
> ...


 

Jo, ist richtig. google..?


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2011)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Jo, ist richtig. google..?



Die Stelle hab ich sofort wiedererkannt. Nur für den Namen des Gasthauses musste ich Google Earth bemühen. 

Weiter geht's. Von solchen Schutzhütten dürfte es Hunderte geben. Ich möchte aber ganz genau wissen, wo diese hier steht:







Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maik68 (6. April 2011)

Im Harz?

Gruß Maik


----------



## micha2 (7. April 2011)

Hi Maik,



Maik68 schrieb:


> Im Harz?



Ja, im Harz. Aber die Stelle müsste noch etwas genauer beschrieben werden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maik68 (7. April 2011)

Kein Ahnung, die Hütten sehen alle gleich aus und so gut kenne ich mich im Harz nicht aus.

Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. April 2011)

Das ist da auf dem weg zum Knollen, bzw. Michaels Spezialberg..
Namen weiss ich och nicht...
Ist wohl zu speziell für nicht lokale Fahrer


----------



## micha2 (7. April 2011)

Hi,



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Das ist da auf dem weg zum Knollen, bzw. Michaels Spezialberg..



Falsch.

Gruß
Michael

P.S. Du warst bestimmt schon mal an dieser Hütte.


----------



## Sandhase (7. April 2011)

hi, 
ich rate auch mal, meine vermutung "ELSEBLICK"

gruß
martin


----------



## micha2 (7. April 2011)

Hi,



Sandhase schrieb:


> hi,
> ich rate auch mal, meine vermutung "ELSEBLICK"



Stimmt! Das ist die Hütte am Elseblick, oben auf dem Langfast zwischen dem Lonau- und dem Siebertal. Früher hatte man von dort einen tollen Blick ins Siebertal, aber heute ist alles zugewachsen. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (7. April 2011)

und wo wurde dieses aufgenommen ?


----------



## harzholgi (7. April 2011)

Hallo,

das Schönste am Elseblick ist eigentlich der Downhill zum Paradies:




PS: Kennt jemand eine Software, mit der man YouTube-Videos beschleunigen kann? 

Holgi


----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. April 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> PS: Kennt jemand eine Software, mit der man YouTube-Videos beschleunigen kann?
> 
> Holgi



Schneller fahren?


----------



## harzholgi (8. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich glaube, das ist die Hütte, an die man nur kommt, wenn man sich im Siebertal verfahren hat 





Ich glaube, der Weg ist eine Sackgasse.

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (8. April 2011)

Stimmt, war auch nicht so einfach , es sei denn man ist "Insider".

Gruß
Martin


----------



## micha2 (8. April 2011)

Hi,



Sandhase schrieb:


> Stimmt, war auch nicht so einfach , es sei denn man ist "Insider".
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Interessant. Da muss ich mal hinfahren.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (9. April 2011)

Hallo,

hier das neue Rätsel:





Der Besitzer des schwarzen Schattens möge sich bitte zurückhalten 

Holgi


----------



## micha2 (10. April 2011)

Hi,



harzholgi schrieb:


> Der Besitzer des schwarzen Schattens möge sich bitte zurückhalten



Der Besitzer des Schattens erinnert sich sehr gut an diese Stelle und hält sich wunschgemäss zurück.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## rschwarz (12. April 2011)

hallo,

das endet bestimmt auf klippe !?

mfg


----------



## micha2 (12. April 2011)

Hi,



rschwarz schrieb:


> das endet bestimmt auf klippe !?



Du irrst dich.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## st-bike (12. April 2011)

Dann endet es auf ...stein!?


----------



## micha2 (12. April 2011)

Hi,



st-bike schrieb:


> Dann endet es auf ...stein!?



Schon möglich. Aber den ersten Teil des Namens musst du auch noch sagen. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## st-bike (12. April 2011)

Ich habe keine Ahnung. Ich kaufe ein "e"


----------



## Sandhase (12. April 2011)

Hallo, 

ein Tipp von mir:   ...estein! 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## harzholgi (12. April 2011)

Hallo,

stimmt 

Gratuliere! Du bist dran!

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (12. April 2011)

Jetzt mal was leichtes,








[/URL][/IMG]

Na, wo ist das?

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## micha2 (12. April 2011)

Hi,

aber auflösen müssen wir das letzte Rätsel schon noch. Das war der Sösestein, der unterhalb von Stieglitzeck ganz in der Nähe der Hammerstein-Klippen liegt. In diesem Wikipedia-Artikel sind die Koordinaten angegeben: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auf_dem_Acker

Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Sandhase (12. April 2011)

Stimmt,
 sonst weiss ja wieder keiner wo das Foto gemacht wurde.

Da waren wir wohl ein büschen "vorschnell" 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## harzholgi (14. April 2011)

Sandhase schrieb:


> ein Tipp von mir:   ...estein!



Moin,

stimmt, etwas voreilig schon, aber was kam da noch in Frage 

Bei der aktuellen Lokalität könnte es sich um die RhumeQuelle gehandelt haben.
Da war ich mit ein paar Kumpels neulich auch 





Der Besitzer des schwarzen Schattens kann sich ja mit Literaturhinweisen diesmal etwas zurückhalten und still in sich hinein lachen,
wenn er den Witz dieses Posts erkannt hat 

Holgi


----------



## Sandhase (14. April 2011)

Hallo,
das war natürlich auch wieder Richtig, war auch wirklich einfach, wollte den anderen aber auch mal eine Chance geben .

Ach so, so wie es aussieht werd ich ab nächsten Monat wieder mit euch Fahren können, vorausgesetzt Ihr nehmt mich wieder mit .

Gruß
Martin


----------



## harzholgi (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

sehr schön  Mal wieder einer mehr, der mitfährt.

Ich hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht wegen Deines aktuellen Äußeren





Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (14. April 2011)

Naja, Rentenausweis hab ich schon, nur das äußere passt nicht ganz.

Aber ein bischen aufpeppeln müsst Ihr mich aber schon.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## harzholgi (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auch ganz schön schlapp derzeit. Wir wechseln uns dann eben hinten ab 

Hier das neue Rätsel, vielleicht ja mal wieder was für Thüringen (Liegt aber in Sachsen).





Holgi


----------



## Ede4711 (14. April 2011)

..... Alter Goetheweg?


----------



## harzholgi (14. April 2011)

Ede4711 schrieb:


> ..... Alter Goetheweg?



Hallo,

nicht schlecht, ich gebe mal noch ne Hilfe:




Holgi


----------



## Ede4711 (14. April 2011)

na war doch OK, Goetheweg vor der Verbreiterung, also Alter Goetheweg


----------



## _torsten_ (14. April 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hier das neue Rätsel, vielleicht ja mal wieder was für Thüringen (Liegt aber in Sachsen).


Der Goetheweg - egal ob alt oder neu - liegt liegt doch in Niedersachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt, oder?


----------



## Ede4711 (14. April 2011)

.... ja passt doch, wir sind hier : Thread Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser


----------



## William Foster (14. April 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Der Goetheweg - egal ob alt oder neu - liegt liegt doch in Niedersachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt, oder?



Oder bei den Angelsachsen...


----------



## harzholgi (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

entstanden ist das Bild auf dem "Neuen Goetheweg",

Aber das ist hier wohl wirklich schnuppe.

Gratuliere! Ede ist dran!


----------



## Ede4711 (14. April 2011)

Danke, aber ich kann nicht mit spielen, ich habe kein wirkliches Bild aus den Regionen die hier gefordert werden

An wen kann ich die Aufgabe abgeben?

LG Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (15. April 2011)

Hallo,

bevor wir die weitere Reihenfolge endgültig klären, noch einmal die Frage 
zum Verlauf des Goetheweges:

Ich dachte immer, es gibt den "Alten Goetheweg" (rot) gar nicht mehr.





Der "Neue Goetheweg" (hier grün) ist der der Weg, der vor 2 Jahren neu geschottert und verbreitert wurde.

Liege ich da richtig?


Holgi


----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2011)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bevor wir die weitere Reihenfolge endgültig klären, noch einmal die Frage
> zum Verlauf des Goetheweges:
> ...


Siehe hier: http://www.harzlandhexe.de/DEUTSCH/650/664/635/999012/design1.html


----------



## Maik68 (17. April 2011)

Wo bleibt das nächste Bild?

Maik


----------



## h2okopf (17. April 2011)

Da scheinbar keiner möchte bin ich mal so frei. Diesmal aus einer Ecke, die bisher nicht hier auftauchte.


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. April 2011)

Schönes Rad...


----------



## h2okopf (17. April 2011)

Danke, finde ich auch. Hat heute erst seine erste Ausfahrt hinter sich.  Paar kleinere Änderungen fehlen auch noch.

Aber eigentlich geht es um den Turm. Ich würde gern den Namen wissen und die nächst größere Stadt.


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. April 2011)

Den wüßt ich auch gern...


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. April 2011)

Scheint keiner zu kennen, ein Tipp wäre vielleicht hilfreich...


----------



## h2okopf (21. April 2011)

Hat ich gestern schon überlegt, was da sinnvolles an Tipp zu geben wäre. 
Vielleicht bringt es was, wenn ich sage, dass die Saale exakt südlich in etwa 6km, in Richtung Westen etwa 3km und in Richtung Norden in 2km Abstand von dem Turm vorbei fließt. Das ganze Luftlinie versteht sich.

Ansonsten dann heute Abend die Auflösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (21. April 2011)

Hi,



h2okopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht bringt es was, wenn ich sage, dass die Saale exakt südlich in etwa 6km, in Richtung Westen etwa 3km und in Richtung Norden in 2km Abstand von dem Turm vorbei fließt. Das ganze Luftlinie versteht sich.



Na mit so vielen Hinweisen kann es ja nur noch der Marienturm bei Rudolstadt sein:
http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/13650046.jpg

Gruß
Michael


----------



## h2okopf (21. April 2011)

Korrekt. Du darfst.


----------



## micha2 (21. April 2011)

Hi,

bei den bisherigen Bildern waren immer irgendwelche Bauwerke oder Landschaften zu sehen. Aber jetzt kommt was anderes. Kein Bauwerk, keine Landschaft. Alles im Nebel. Wo ist das?





Gruß
Michael


----------



## _torsten_ (21. April 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei den bisherigen Bildern waren immer irgendwelche Bauwerke oder Landschaften zu sehen. Aber jetzt kommt was anderes. Kein Bauwerk, keine Landschaft. Alles im Nebel. Wo ist das?
> 
> ...


Da da ein Weihnachtsman zu sehen ist kann das nur der jährliche Christmasride zum Brocken sein. 
Nach dem Jahr wurde ja nicht gefragt.


----------



## micha2 (21. April 2011)

Hi,



_torsten_ schrieb:


> Da da ein Weihnachtsman zu sehen ist kann das nur der jährliche Chritsmasride zum Brocken sein.
> Nach dem Jahr wurde ja nicht gefragt.



Stimmt. Das Bild ist am 24.12.2007 auf dem Brocken entstanden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## _torsten_ (21. April 2011)

Passend zur Osterzeit: 





Wo steht dieser Baum, der seit 1965 jedes Jahr wieder mit Ostereiern geschmückt wird? In diesem Jahr sind es wohl insgesamt 9.800 Eier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ______________ (21. April 2011)

Dürfte Saalfeld sein....


----------



## _torsten_ (21. April 2011)

______________ schrieb:


> Dürfte Saalfeld sein....


Stimmt, es ist der Eierbaum im Saalfeld. 

Aber was hast du für einen komischen Namen? Wie spicht man den aus?


----------



## ______________ (21. April 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Stimmt, es ist der Eierbaum im Saalfeld.
> 
> Aber was hast du für einen komischen Namen? Wie spicht man den aus?



Berechtigte Frage.

Mir wäre (.)(.) lieber gewesen, aber das geht leider nicht. 



EDIT:  Wo bin ich:


----------



## Blasebalg (22. April 2011)

sieht ein bisschen aus wie Suhl


----------



## ______________ (23. April 2011)

Blasebalg schrieb:


> sieht ein bisschen aus wie Suhl




Das Bundesland stimmt, der Rest nicht.


----------



## Blasebalg (23. April 2011)

Dann ist es das Jenoptik Gebäude in Jena. Gibt hier ja nicht viele Städte mit Hochhäusern.


----------



## ______________ (23. April 2011)

Blasebalg schrieb:


> Dann ist es das Jenoptik Gebäude in Jena. Gibt hier ja nicht viele Städte mit Hochhäusern.



Hm, das als Hochhaus zu bezeichnen....

Aber Recht hast du trotzdem.


----------



## matsch (23. April 2011)

Das ist jedoch das erste freistehende Hochhaus Deutschlands! Hat jedoch mit Jenoptik nicht mehr so viel zu tun.


----------



## Blasebalg (23. April 2011)

Interessant, aber so gut kenne ich mich mit Hochhäusern jetzt nicht aus.

OK, dann mache ich mal weiter, mal wieder etwas Landschaft. Ist sicher etwas schwer, aber die kahle Stelle am Hügel auf der anderen Seite ist sehr markant, vielleicht erkennt ihn jemand.

Also, wo ist der Hügel bzw. wie heisst er und wo stehe ich?


----------



## Blasebalg (26. April 2011)

So, dann will ich mal etwas Hilfe geben. Der kahle Hügel auf der anderen Seite ist einer von drei benachbarten Bergen, die alle (fast) den gleichen Namen haben und sich leicht in der Höhe unterscheiden. In der Nähe ist der Rennsteig und hinter den 3 Bergen eine recht bekannte Gegend, die in diesem Thread min. einmal zu sehen war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigshot84 (27. April 2011)

Ich denke nach drei Tagen kann man ein neues Bild zeigen und das alte auflösen
Oder willst du das es erst gelöst wird


----------



## Blasebalg (27. April 2011)

Klar, hatte nur gestern keine Zeit gefunden, sorry.

Zu sehen ist einer der drei Höhnberge (der Vordere Höhnberg). Links am Bildrand sieht man schon den höchsten der 3, den Mittleren Höhnberg. Auf der anderen Seite des Mittleren Höhnbergs ist der Bergsee an der Ebertswiese. Wer es schafft den Weg hoch zum Mittleren Höhnberg zu finden, wird mit einer tollen Aussicht belohnt. Ich selbst stehe auf dem Haderholzstein auf einem der Nebenwege des Panoramawegs.

OK, das war sicher schwer zu erkennen, daher hier nun etwas leichteres. Was ist zu sehen und wo stehe ich?


----------



## Justy1987 (27. April 2011)

Die Höhnberge hätte ich eigentlich erkennen müssen -_-

Das ist die Hohe Warte von Kleinschmalkalden, auch "Hengeldöpfle" genannt. 

Wo du stehst weiß ich jetzt aber nicht so genau :/


----------



## Blasebalg (28. April 2011)

Na die Höhnberge sind quasi vor deiner Haustür, vielleicht hast du sie dir nie vom Haderholzstein angesehen 

Du hast aber natürlich recht, ist die Hohe Warte. Ich stehe auf dem Mommelstein auf dem Parkplatz beim Gasthof. Ist aufgrund des starken Zooms wohl schwer zu erraten.

Nun gut, du bist dran.


----------



## Justy1987 (28. April 2011)

Das hab ich mir gedacht, dass das vom Mommelstein aus ist. Da geht ein feiner Trail runter 

Wo stehe ich?



Tipp: Da unten gibts viele süße Sachen...


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. April 2011)

Floh-Seligenthal vom Masskopf aus?


----------



## Justy1987 (30. April 2011)

Ja das stimmt...war vielleicht zu einfach.

Du bist dran.


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. April 2011)

@Justy
Ich glaub nicht, dass das so einfach war. So viele werden den Maßkopf nicht kennen.
Bedank dich bei @kona1972, mit dem bin ich dort vor fast genau einem Jahr ne schöne Runde gefahren...

Zum neuen Bild...
Auf welchem Berg steht dieses markante Gipfelkreuz?


----------



## Justy1987 (30. April 2011)

Stimmt, du bist mit ihm gefahren. Is mein Bruder 
Da mir klar war, dass den Maßkopf nicht viele kennen hab ich ja den Tipp mit den süßen Sachen gegeben.
In der Mitte des Bildes ist die Viba sweets GmbH zu sehen...

Lösung zu deinem Bild:

Gipfelkreuz Oechsenberg bei Vacha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (30. April 2011)

Noch ein paar Info's zum Oechsen
Na dann mach mal weiter..


----------



## Justy1987 (30. April 2011)

Und hier das nächste Bild:


----------



## Deleted 58074 (30. April 2011)

Nichts leichter als dieses ?!?

Was soll man bitte dort erkennen ?


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. April 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> *Regeln*
> 
> 1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein.
> 2. *Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein.*
> ...



Nebel im Wald...
Ich werf jetzt einfach mal das Kühle Tal in den Ring


----------



## Justy1987 (1. Mai 2011)

Ok das ist zu schwer ich gebs zu.

Das kühle Tal ist es nicht. Das Bild ist auf dem Rennsteig entstanden.
Dort geht es sehr steil und es ist in der Nähe des Inselbergs. Fahrtrichtung ist hier allerdings Richtung Hörschel, nicht nach Blankenstein. Wenn man dort runterfährt, muss man höllisch aufpassen, weils übel ausgespült ist.

Per Openstreetmap sollte es für Rennsteigbefahrer zu finden sein. Wenn nicht gibts heute Abend die Lösung


----------



## Physioterrorist (1. Mai 2011)

Dann kann's nur der Jagdberg sein, da gibt es aber eine viel interessantere Stelle, nämlich die ehemalige Heidekopf-Schanze. Der Rennsteig geht da voll rüber...

Hier kann man sich 's ansehen...

http://youtu.be/DN2XTe8cJGQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Justy1987 (1. Mai 2011)

Jep ist richtig. Du darfst...


----------



## Physioterrorist (1. Mai 2011)

Wo stehe ich und was sehe ich, wenn ich übers Geländer schaue...


----------



## Physioterrorist (1. Mai 2011)

Kleiner Tipp: Der Rennsteig ist nur 40 hm entfernt...


----------



## Blasebalg (2. Mai 2011)

Meinst du 40hm oder 40km?

Hmm, die Reitsteine hatten wir glaube ich schon. Eine ähnliche Aussicht glaube ich noch vom Trusetaler Wasserfall zu kennen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (2. Mai 2011)

hm sind schon richtig.
Nächste Hilfe


----------



## Justy1987 (3. Mai 2011)

hmm hab keine Ahnung...

Google spuckt auch nichts aus :/


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Mai 2011)

Der Nächste Tipp
Der Fels ist kein Fels sondern ein Stein...
und das ist der Blick über die Brüstung






Jetzt wird 's aber leicht...


----------



## micha2 (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,

das ist aufgenommen vom Bärenstein beim Bahnhof Oberhof:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25568960?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com

Bin dort allerdings noch nie gewesen. 

Gruß
Michael

P.S. Hier heisst der Stein allerdings "Bächerstein": 
http://www.ig-klettern-thueringen.de/sperrungen.htm


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Mai 2011)

Auflösung:







Und damit tutto kompletto richtig.
Ich gebe weiter...

PS Übrigens danke für den Tipp mit dem Aschenbergstein. Hab gleich mal ne hübsche Tour draus gemacht...


----------



## micha2 (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich habe momentan keine Bilder mehr -- wer eins hat kann es einstellen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigshot84 (4. Mai 2011)

Dann bin Ich mal so frei?

Hier was leichtes, wo bin Ich und was sieht man wenn man runter guckt für eine Stadt?

Welche Stadt man sieht muß aber nicht unbedingt gelöst werden.

Viel Spaß


----------



## h2okopf (4. Mai 2011)

Ich rate einfach mal: Du bist am Karl-Günther-Denkmal auf dem Langen Berg mit Blick in Richtung Gehren.

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob da ein so ein Schild steht. Wenn nicht, dann müsste ich nochmal raten.


----------



## bigshot84 (4. Mai 2011)

Ist alles richtig!

Du bist dran


----------



## h2okopf (4. Mai 2011)

Wieder was leichtes für die Frage: Wo bin ich?


----------



## DHK (4. Mai 2011)

ich weiß es, ich weiß es 

aber ich lass den Rest ersteinmal vor, da ich keine Bilder habe . Muss endlich mal wieder meine Digicam mitnehmen.


----------



## bigshot84 (5. Mai 2011)

Kann es jetzt nicht sagen da Ich es nicht weiss aber bist du in richtung Mönchshof und guckst auf Ilmenau?


----------



## h2okopf (5. Mai 2011)

Der Ort stimmt, aber vom Möchshof aus hat man keine Chance, was zu sehen. Da steht man komplett umgeben von Bäumen. Passt also nicht.


----------



## bigshot84 (5. Mai 2011)

Hmm, da du schreibst das es leicht ist, kann Ich nur noch Kickelhahn, Auerhahn oder Bobhütte tippen.

Mehr Berge kenn Ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## h2okopf (5. Mai 2011)

Da ich pingelig bin, muss ich anmerken, dass nur der Kickelhahn aus deiner Liste ein Berg ist. Auerhahn und Bobhütte sind nur Gasthäuser. 

Aber ok, Bobhütte ist sehr nah dran, so 20m würde ich schätzen. Für die meisten vielleicht als Start der Downhill-Strecke bekannt. Und der Berg ist demnach der Lindenberg, auf dem das ganze drauf steht.

Ok, dann bitte ein neues Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (6. Mai 2011)

Von mir mal ein leichtes...


----------



## Kasebi (6. Mai 2011)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Von mir mal ein leichtes...



Der Pleß in der Rhön?


----------



## Datenwurm (6. Mai 2011)

Mit Höhenangabe wars ja einfach ( eher zwischen Rhön und Thür.Wald )


----------



## Kasebi (6. Mai 2011)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Mit Höhenangabe wars ja einfach ( eher zwischen Rhön und Thür.Wald )



Das ist zwar nicht dort wo die Hohe Rhön am tiefsten ist. Aber als Vordere Röhn wirds Landschaftsmäßig eben zur Rhön gezählt.
[URL="http://www.rhoenklub-breitungen.de/html/der_pless.html"]Hier[/URL] steht auch was dazu
Ein neues Bild giebt's erst heute Abend. Ich hab vor "Schreck" auch mal wieder was zu wissen keins zur Hand.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (6. Mai 2011)

Wo steht dieses Kreuz. Der Ort reicht.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## DHK (6. Mai 2011)

Vom Geländer und den Felsen her würde ich sagen das es sich um das weiße Kreuz bei Greiz handelt. (Wobei die ja alle ähnlich sehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (6. Mai 2011)

DHK schrieb:


> Vom Geländer und den Felsen her würde ich sagen das es sich um das weiße Kreuz bei Greiz handelt. (Wobei die ja alle ähnlich sehen)


R Ü S C H T I S C H  Wobei der offizielle Name Sophienkreuz ist  
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. Mai 2011)

@Kasebi
Dein Link funktioniert leider nicht...


----------



## Kasebi (6. Mai 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> @Kasebi
> Dein Link funktioniert leider nicht...



Deswegen hab ichs rausgenommen. Der Link ist so lang das ich den Fehler nicht gefunden hab. Also selber mal googlen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## DHK (6. Mai 2011)

cooool gewonnen .
Hier auch noch ein Link zum Kreuz. Da bin ich früher auch immer gefahren. Irgendwo hab ich da sogar noch Videos davon.


Was sehe ich und wo stehe ich?  Ist zwar in einer ungewöhnlichen Jahreszeit fürs Biken entstanden, aber da geht auch ein schöner Weg vorbei.


----------



## DHK (7. Mai 2011)

Da bisher noch keiner eine Idee hatte hier noch ein Bild was ich auch dort aufgenommen habe, allerdings etwas eine andere Richtung.







falls morgen auch noch keiner was weiß gibt es noch ein 3. Bild. Dann sollte es eindeutig sein.


----------



## Kasebi (7. Mai 2011)

DHK schrieb:


> Da bisher noch keiner eine Idee hatte hier noch ein Bild was ich auch dort aufgenommen habe, allerdings etwas eine andere Richtung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab zwar keinen Plan wo das sein soll. Es sind aber schöne Fotos. In so einer Landschaft und bei solchen Wetter zu biken macht riesen Spaß
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (7. Mai 2011)

Mach doch mal den Nebel weg....


----------



## DHK (9. Mai 2011)

Also hier noch ein 3. Bild von mir, auf diesem Felsen stand ich:






Dort wo ich stand, stand einst eine Burg und unter mir hat sich gern ein deutscher Dichter und Denker aufgehalten...

ich denk jetzt ist es lösbar.


----------



## FrWi (9. Mai 2011)

...Das letzte Bild war eindeutig. Das ist der große Hermannstein


----------



## DHK (9. Mai 2011)

Das ist richtig. Siehe auch hier

Somit bist du FrWi an der Reihe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrWi (9. Mai 2011)

...das sollte relativ einfach sein. ich denke das war noch nicht an der Reihe. Wo war ich da:


----------



## bigshot84 (12. Mai 2011)

Gib mal noch nen Tip.


----------



## FrWi (12. Mai 2011)

... Ich dachte das wäre bekannter...
... also in der Nähe der Stelle befinden sich zwei Talsperren...


----------



## FrWi (13. Mai 2011)

Also kennt es keiner von Euch? Hier kommt die Auflösung:
Das Bild ist vom steinernen Tor in der Nähe von Tambach Dietharz zwischen Gothaer Talsperre und Schmalwassertalsperre.
Dorthin und hindurch führt ein schöner Trail.
Siehe auch hier:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26991533

Also dann poste ich mal eine anderes Foto:

Was ist das:


----------



## h2okopf (13. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub das Ding steht in der Nähe von Arnstadt. Hab aber keinen Plan, wie das heißt. 

Edit: "Kreuzchen" könnte das sein. Wie ein anderen Biker mal schrieb: "Das ist eine im Stil einer Burg errichtete Plattform über zwei Etagen, von der man das Geratal bis zum Thüringer Wald bzw. Arnstadt überblicken kann."

Edit2: Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich da immernoch nicht war. Mal schauen, ob ich mir das bis morgen merken kann, da man vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## FrWi (14. Mai 2011)

Kreuzchen  ist richtig. Von der Alteburg aus fährt man da auch einen schönen Pfad hin. .. und dan nach Siegelbach runter. Sonntag nachmittags würde ich es aber meiden, da ist halb Arnstadt dort unterwegs.

H2O-Kopf dann bist Du jetzt dran.


----------



## h2okopf (15. Mai 2011)

Na dann sagt mal an, wo das hier steht:





Ach ja, am Kreuzchen nach Siegelbach runter ist vermutlich der Weg, der da nach Süden direkt runter geht. Leider kommen da nach wenigen Metern etliche Bäume übern Weg, so dass ich mir das gestern gespart hab und statt dessen Richtung Crawinkel weiter gefahren bin.


----------



## FrWi (16. Mai 2011)

Könnte das am Kunstwanderweg oberhalb von Kleinbreitenbach sein?
Der Weg ist übrigens frei(zumindest der, der direkt an der Triglismühle rauskommt).


----------



## h2okopf (16. Mai 2011)

Richtig. Das Dorf im Hintergrund ist Kleinbreitenbach. Das Teil steht etwas nach der Reinsburg in Richtung Arnstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrWi (16. Mai 2011)

Also dann bin ich wieder an der Reihe. Wo ist das:


----------



## steeplejack (16. Mai 2011)

Backofenloch bei Tabarz ?


----------



## FrWi (16. Mai 2011)

nein, Das Loch auf dem Bild liegt ne ganze Ecke süd-östlich von Tabarz. 
Es gehört zu einem Weg.


----------



## Justy1987 (16. Mai 2011)

Hmpf wenn ich nicht alles durcheinander bring ist bei Tambach in der Nähe des Spitterfalls ein Höhle... bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.


----------



## FrWi (17. Mai 2011)

Tambach Dietharz ist falsch. 
Ich geb mal noch einen Tip: 
Es ist keine Höhle sondern ein Tunnel.
Früher wurde dort Holz hindurch transportiert, heute ist es ein Wanderweg.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2011)

FrWi schrieb:


> Also dann bin ich wieder an der Reihe. Wo ist das:


Dank Wiki: Es ist der West-Eingang des Ausgebrannten Steins und gehört zum Alten Flößgraben auch als Lütsche Flößgraben bezeichnet oder liege ich nicht richtig.
siehe auch hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%BCtsche-Fl%C3%B6%C3%9Fgraben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrWi (18. Mai 2011)

Besser gehts nicht. Du bist dran Udo.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2011)

FrWi schrieb:


> Besser gehts nicht. Du bist dran Udo.


Danke, ich bin gerade beim Suchen nach einem neuen Bild aus Thüringen.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
11 junggebliebene Bikerinnen und Biker mit insgesamt ca. 695 Jahren
umringen einen Stein. Wo ist denn diese Aufnahme entstanden?


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Mai 2011)

Stattliche Runde! Ich tippe auf Niederdorla.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Stattliche Runde! Ich tippe auf Niederdorla.


nördliche Breite 51° 10`
östlich Greenwich 10° 27`
Geographischer Mittelpunkt Deutschland
Na dann mach Mal weiter.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Mai 2011)

Ich bitte darum, dass man mir für dieses Mal mit einem Bild aushelfe, da ich vergebens alles durchforstet habe...
Wenn du, Udo, doch noch eines in der Hinterhand hast, nur zu!


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum, dass man mir für dieses Mal mit einem Bild aushelfe, da ich vergebens alles durchforstet habe...
> Wenn du, Udo, doch noch eines in der Hinterhand hast, nur zu!


Mach ich doch gerne




Was ist das hier auf dem Foto für eine Anlage und wo steht sie?


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Mai 2011)

<--- Hält diesmal den Mund, so lang er keine taugliche Bilder einreichen kann!


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> <--- Hält diesmal den Mund, so lang er keine taugliche Bilder einreichen kann!


Ist für Dich ja auch fast ein Heimspiel.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Mai 2011)

Ich lasse das als Hinweis gelten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrotty (19. Mai 2011)

Heidecksburg?


----------



## Udo1 (19. Mai 2011)

schrotty schrieb:


> Heidecksburg?


Genau hier klicken
Hier die Quelle Wikipedia, kein Plagiat:
*Schloss Heidecksburg* ist das ehemalige Residenzschloss der Fürsten von Schwarzburg-Rudolstadt im thüringischen Rudolstadt und liegt das Stadtbild beherrschend rund 60m über dem Altstadtkern.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heidecksburg
@schrotty Du bist dran.


----------



## schrotty (19. Mai 2011)

Ich war fahr da jeden Tag zweimal dran vorbei, nachdem ich mich schon beim  Hermannstein nicht getraut habe...
Bild gibts leider erst morgen.


----------



## schrotty (22. Mai 2011)

Mal etwas Kunst, anstatt Kultur, das ist ein Teil meiner Hausrunde:





Wer geholfen haben will, kann ja die EXIF auslesen, da sollten GPS drinne sein, ansonsten denk ich mal: sehr schwer zu lösen, aber man sollte das dort mal in echt&live&inBunt gesehen haben, und wenn ich das recht verstanden habe, geht es ja hier u.a. auch um das Vorstellen neuer & interessanter Ecken Thüringens, die nicht jeder Einheimische kennt. Über die URL findet Ihr noch ein paar Bilder, lasst euch nicht von dem Wegweiser irritieren !

Da das Bilderrätsel ja in der bikeunfreundlichen Jahreszeit entstanden ist (wobei bikeunfreundlich relativ ist seit bezahlbaren Spikes), sollte man/frau/wir eventuell überlegen, die Hauptsaison über anstatt 3 Tage mehr Zeit zum lösen einzuräumen. Ich werde deshalb meinerseits erst Ende der Woche lösen und etwas neues (leichtes) reinstellen, wem das nicht passt, der kann die Bildfrequenz ja unaufällig mittels GPS&Google erhöhen.

Ansonsten THX4dieGeduld, aber bei dem Wetter radelt man ja schließlich.

Edit: Hab gerade gesehen, die GPS Daten fehlen doch, hatte das wohl am Mobile mal deaktiviert. Deshalb als Tipp: Direkt daneben (vom Bild aus gesehen rechts) ist ein Garten in dem nicht laut sein darf.


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. Mai 2011)

Ich finde 3 Tage völlig ausreichend. Nach der Hausrunde kann man ja den Rechner auch noch anmachen. Ich glaub nicht, dass hier im Forum einer 72 Stunden am Stück durchradelt. Werden die Zeiten länger, besteht die Gefahr, dass der Thread einschläft und das will hoffentlich keiner...


----------



## schrotty (26. Mai 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich finde 3 Tage völlig ausreichend. Nach der Hausrunde kann man ja den Rechner auch noch anmachen. Ich glaub nicht, dass hier im Forum einer 72 Stunden am Stück durchradelt. Werden die Zeiten länger, besteht die Gefahr, dass der Thread einschläft und das will hoffentlich keiner...


 
Word !

Auflösung: Plinzmühle, Garten der Stille

Neues Bild kommt heute abend, bin noch am arbeiten.


----------



## schrotty (27. Mai 2011)

Wie heißt diese Quelle ?


----------



## npl500 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo 
Ist das die VesserQwelle ?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biosphärenreservat_Vessertal-Thüringer_Wald

MfG Andre
*
*


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube nicht. Soweit ich weiß, hat diese Quelle kein "Quelle" im Namen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrotty (27. Mai 2011)

npl500 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ist das die VesserQwelle ?
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biosph%C3%A4renreservat_Vessertal-Th%C3%BCringer_Wald
> ...


 
Yepp, du bist dran. 

Edit:
Jedenfalls entspringt dort die Vesser, warum die Quelle nicht Vesserquelle heißen soll erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Mai 2011)

Oh, alles auf Anfang! 
Ich war mir sicher, dass es sich um den Dambachsgrund handeln würde.


----------



## npl500 (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo 




Kennt jeder .........
Grüsse


----------



## PiR4Te (29. Mai 2011)

Jena - Horizontale!?

Gruss


----------



## npl500 (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo
Ja i. o.     http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernberg_(Jena)

du bist dran ....

Grüsse


----------



## may (31. Mai 2011)

Hab das Gefühl es geht nicht wirklich weiter. Dann Poste ich mal ein Bild. Es ist zwar etwas anders aber vlt kennt der eine oder andere auch diese Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (31. Mai 2011)

Das ist sicher der Steiger in Erfurt, da ist alles dazu nachzulesen...
Ich finde es aber trotzdem besser, auf @PiR4Te zu warten. Er hat ja noch ein bisschen Zeit...


----------



## may (31. Mai 2011)

Nein. steiger ist es nicht


----------



## PiR4Te (31. Mai 2011)

Hab eins gefunden... kann man das erraten?


----------



## st-bike (31. Mai 2011)

Ja Rennsteigbahnhof bei Frauenwald.

Macht jetzt mit dem Foto von may weiter, ich habe nichts passendes


----------



## Physioterrorist (31. Mai 2011)

Dann stimmt 's ja wieder...


----------



## MoP__ (1. Juni 2011)

Das Foto von may zeigt den Freeride Spot in Tambach Dietharz.

Da ich aber keine aktuellen Bilder hab, geb ich die Ehre einfach mal weiter.


----------



## h2okopf (1. Juni 2011)

Dann was leichtes von mir:


----------



## FrWi (1. Juni 2011)

Das müsste Hans Guck in die Luft in Tabarz sein(Dank Google). Das habe ich dazu gefunden: 
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25436401


----------



## h2okopf (1. Juni 2011)

Richtig, an der Märchenwiese, dem Inselsbergmarathon-Startplatz in Tabarz, ist das zu finden.

Du darfst.


----------



## FrWi (1. Juni 2011)

Bitte entschuldigt die schlechte Bildqualität(ist vom Handy). 
Ich bin noch nicht so oft dort gewesen aber ich glaube man muss Glück haben, wenn dort so viel Wasser runterläuft:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Juni 2011)

Ist das der Spitterfall?


----------



## FrWi (1. Juni 2011)

richtig. Du bist dran.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Juni 2011)

Ok, dann will ich schnell ein Bildchen nachlegen.

Wie heißt dieser Turm und wo steht er?






Grüße,
Flo


----------



## schrotty (1. Juni 2011)

Kötsch bzw. Karolinenturm

War der nicht schon mal?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Juni 2011)

Ja, ganz genau! 
Ich weiß leider nicht, ob das schon war, da ich den Thread noch nicht ganz durch habe.
Na dann schnell weiter mit Neuem...


----------



## schrotty (1. Juni 2011)

Damit es nicht ganz einfach ist:

Wo kommt man raus wenn man den Trail von der Fotoposition aus in Blickrichtung gesehen nach links fährt.


----------



## Physioterrorist (1. Juni 2011)

Du stehst oberhalb des Stausees Hohenfelden. Wohin der Trail führt kann ich dir nicht sagen, bei einem Blick auf die Karte ist links von deinem Standort allerdings der Riechheimer... und da war ich schon... und da geht auch ein Weg hin...


----------



## jk197 (1. Juni 2011)

Da müßte man in Hohenfelden rauskommen?


----------



## schrotty (3. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte zwar Königsstuhl hören oder Weigels Rast, aber Riechheimer Berg ist auch ok. Am Königstuhl gabelt versteckt an der Bank weiter der Trail ab. Er geht direkt oben, teilweise quasi an der Kante lang, bis zu dem Punkt an dem das Foto entstand. Später kommt er wieder auf eine WAB. Leider liegen ein paar Bäume quer, aber der Trail macht schnell gefahren richtig Spass.

Also Physioterrorist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Juni 2011)

Was leichtes, deshalb muss ich auf beiden Teilen der Frage bestehen.






Was sehe ich und wo stehe ich? Auflösung leider erst So, bin unterwegs...


----------



## Kasebi (3. Juni 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Was leichtes, deshalb muss ich auf beiden Teilen der Frage bestehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blick vom Trippstein auf die Schwarzburg
Also bis dann
Kasebi

P.S. Physioterrorist, bist du schon auf dem *EB* unterwegs? Denn der führt ja dort vorbei.


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Juni 2011)

Kasebi, du bist dran und nein, das war nur ein erster Test. Bericht folgt...


----------



## Kasebi (3. Juni 2011)

Dann will ich mal






Was ist das für ein Haus? Wo steht es? Und wem gehört es? Die dritte Frage ist nur rein Informativ.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (4. Juni 2011)

Will oder kann keiner? Dann will ich noch mal mit dem Zaunspfahl winken. Das gesuchte Gebäude liegt nordöstlich einer Stadt die mit Uhren zu tun hat.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Schulle (4. Juni 2011)

nAbend,
das dürfte das Königshäuschen (Wanderhütte) sein.
Steht bei Ruhla. Endlich weiß ich auch mal was ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (5. Juni 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> nAbend,
> das dürfte das Königshäuschen (Wanderhütte) sein.
> Steht bei Ruhla. Endlich weiß ich auch mal was ;o)



Was ich hiermit bestätige.Da führt auch der Thüringenweg vorbei. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich dort war. Dann  mach mal weiter
Also bis dann


----------



## Schulle (5. Juni 2011)

Na dann, das hier dürfte für Euch sicher
nicht allzu schwer sein . Welchen Ort 
sieht man hier und was befindet sich im 
im Hintergrund?

PS: Übrigens bin ich gestern auf dem Rückweg vom Riechheimer 
      auf dem Truppenübungsplatz (kürze da immer ab) fast ver-
      haftet wurden (2 sehr übereifrige Feldjäger). Kennt Ihr das
      auch? Gibt es noch andere Wege Richtung Riechheim ohne
      Benutzung der Landstrasse? Die Milis nerven zu Zeit, sorry
      für´s OT.


----------



## Schulle (6. Juni 2011)

Leute, das ist doch net schwer? Oder doch


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Juni 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> PS: Übrigens bin ich gestern auf dem Rückweg vom Riechheimer
> auf dem Truppenübungsplatz (kürze da immer ab) fast ver-
> haftet wurden (2 sehr übereifrige Feldjäger). Kennt Ihr das
> auch? Gibt es noch andere Wege Richtung Riechheim ohne
> ...


Da das nicht zum Thema gehört, verschiebe ich die Antwort mal hierher.


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Juni 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> Na dann, das hier dürfte für Euch sicher
> nicht allzu schwer sein . Welchen Ort
> sieht man hier und was befindet sich im
> im Hintergrund?


Das sollte Naundorf sein.
Und oben links ist dann die Stiefelsburg zu sehen.


----------



## Schulle (6. Juni 2011)

RRRichtisch!, werde meine Cam jetzt doch öfters mal
mitnehmen und ein paar Pic´s unterwegs schiessen.
O.k. Du bist!
PS: Danke für´s verschieben, ich schreib gleich was ;o)


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Juni 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> O.k. Du bist!


Ich geb ja zu, ist nicht mehr Thüringen, gehört aber zum Einzugsbereich des Unterforums _Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser_. 

Wo ist das und wie heißt das Teil?


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Juni 2011)

Liest hier kein Harzer mit? 

Ich geb mal einen Tipp: das gesuchte Gebilde befindet sich am Nordostrand des Harzes.


----------



## schrotty (8. Juni 2011)

Ich will seit über einem Jahr mal ein WE in den Harz und schaffs net :-(

War klar das sich das rächt !


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Juni 2011)

schrotty schrieb:


> Ich will seit über einem Jahr mal ein WE in den Harz und schaffs net :-(


Dann halt dir doch mal den 3.10. frei. Da gibt´s wieder die alljährliche Harzquerung von Schnarchsack. Nähere Informationen gibt´s rechtzeitig hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (8. Juni 2011)

Wegen dem Seitenwechsel noch einmal das Bild:




Der auf dem Foto zu erkennende Felsen gehört zu einem kleinen und stellenweise unterbrochenen Höhenzug, der sich über acht Kilometer von West nach Ost zieht. Es ist ein markanter Sandsteinfelsen und hat einen kleineren Bruder. Beide stellen die östlichsten oberirdischen Ausläufer des besagten Höhenzuges dar. Ihr relativ hartes Gestein widerstand im Gegensatz zu dem sie einst umgebenden Material bisher der Verwitterung. Der Gipfel des großen Steines erhebt sich etwa 50 Meter über das Gelände der Umgebung und besitzt eine Aussichtsplattform. Von dieser hat man einen schönen Blick auf das nördliche Harzvorland bis hin zum Brocken.
Im Volksmund wird der niedrigere der beiden Felsen wegen seines deutlichen Echos auch der "Laute" genannt. Eine Sage behauptet, dass in ihm der Teufel hausen soll und jeden mit Steinen bewirft, der den Felsen zu oft anspricht. Der höher gelegene Fels heißt dagegen der "Stumme", da er kein Echo zurückwirft. 

So, nun aber genug Tipps.


----------



## iMER.seburg (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo.
Dann denke ich mals es sind die Gegensteine, Bestandteil der Teufelsmauer!


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Juni 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Dann denke ich mals es sind die Gegensteine, Bestandteil der Teufelsmauer!


Auf dem Foto ist zwar nur der "Große Gegenstein" abgelichtet, aber ich sehe das Rätsel als gelöst an. Und der Höhenzug ist die "Teufelsmauer".


----------



## iMER.seburg (8. Juni 2011)

Schön! 
Damit es flott vorangeht, habe ich da auch schon mal was vorbereitet...



Wo war ich?


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Schön!
> Damit es flott vorangeht, habe ich da auch schon mal was vorbereitet...
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist die Elisabeth Quelle in  Bad Frankenhausen/Kyffhäuser Oberkirchgasse mit klassizistische Quellfassung.


----------



## iMER.seburg (8. Juni 2011)

Udo1 du Tausendsassa 
Auch mal im Thüringischen unterwegs?! BFh. war ja deine alte Heimat! Es ist natürlich die Elisabeth-Solequelle im Quellgrund.
Damit hast du heute an einem Tag 2 Länder-Wo-bin-ich-Rätsel gelöst  Respekt!!!


----------



## schrotty (8. Juni 2011)

Ihr legt ja hier ein Tempo vor....

tsstss

Radelt Ihr auch mal ?


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juni 2011)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Udo1 du Tausendsassa
> Auch mal im Thüringischen unterwegs?! BFh. war ja deine alte Heimat! Es ist natürlich die Elisabeth-Solequelle im Quellgrund.
> Damit hast du heute an einem Tag 2 Länder-Wo-bin-ich-Rätsel gelöst  Respekt!!!


Ja das war ein Heimspiel, bin schon am suchen für ein neues Rätsel.
Und nun das neue Rätsel.





Was ist hier für ein Gebäude abgebildet und wo steht es?


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juni 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja das war ein Heimspiel, bin schon am suchen für ein neues Rätsel.
> Und nun das neue Rätsel.
> 
> 
> ...


Scheint wohl etwas schwierig zu sein.
Hier ein Tipp: 
Das Bauwerk wurde auch als Tochterkloster der mächtigen Abtei Hersfeld bezeichnet;
Sowohl die Reformation als auch der Bauernkrieg spielten sich in der unmittelbaren Umgebung des Klosters ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (11. Juni 2011)

Hi,



Udo1 schrieb:


> Scheint wohl etwas schwierig zu sein.
> Hier ein Tipp:
> Das Bauwerk wurde auch als Tochterkloster der mächtigen Abtei Hersfeld bezeichnet;
> Sowohl die Reformation als auch der Bauernkrieg spielten sich in der unmittelbaren Umgebung des Klosters ab.



Dann muss das wohl das Kloster Göllingen sein:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kloster_Göllingen

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Juni 2011)

Du bist am Kloster St. Wigbert in Göllingen


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Juni 2011)

zu spät...


----------



## micha2 (11. Juni 2011)

Wo ist das?





Gruß
Michael


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juni 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Wo ist das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau Michael, es ist das ehemalige Kloster St. Wigbert in Göllingen, aber hier muss ich passen, im Vordergrund scheint wohl ein See zu sein.


----------



## micha2 (12. Juni 2011)

Kleiner Hinweis:
Das teilweise verdeckte Gebäude im Hintergrund steht auf einem Berg und ist das Wahrzeichen der Stadt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (13. Juni 2011)

Nächster Hinweis:

Liegt am Rande des Harzes. Jetzt ist es aber wirklich einfach.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## micha2 (14. Juni 2011)

Also noch mehr Hinweise kann ich eigentlich nicht geben. Udo hat ja schon ganz richtig erkannt dass im Vordergrund ein See zu sehen ist. Wieviele Orte mit so einem großen See gibt es denn am Rand des Harzes? Es ist wirklich ganz dicht dran am Harz. Wenn ich in die andere Richtung fotografiert hätte würde man Berge sehen. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Juni 2011)

Nu. Kann man mal raten?
Juessee und (Welfen-)Schloss Herzberg?


----------



## micha2 (15. Juni 2011)

Hi,



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Nu. Kann man mal raten?
> Juessee und (Welfen-)Schloss Herzberg?



Richtig!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herzberg_am_Harz
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Herzberg
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juessee

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Juni 2011)

Nunu.

Dann ratet mal bitte, wo das ist:






Tipp: ... noch nicht in Sachsen-Anhalt ...


----------



## meinhardon (15. Juni 2011)

Ganz dicht an der Grenze: Kloster Mönchpfiffel.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Juni 2011)

Richtig.
Übrigens auch eine interessante Adresse für Feinschmecker ... 
Vor allem für die Liebhaber von Produkten aus Schwarzen Johannesbeeren.


----------



## meinhardon (16. Juni 2011)

Welche Stadt könnte man sehen, wenn diese Wand aus Gips irgendwann durch sauren Regen verschwindet oder für die Erweiterung des anliegenden Schlosses abgetragen werden würde?


----------



## meinhardon (17. Juni 2011)

Hi, hier noch ein Hinweis:
Die zu eratende Kleinstadt befindet sich in Thüringen, allerdings der Standort u. die Wand in Sachsen-Anhalt. Die Landesgrenze wird durch einen Fluss direkt unterhalb des Schlosses bzw. Burgruine markiert.


----------



## Blasebalg (17. Juni 2011)

Bei Burgruine dachte ich zuerst an Hohnstein, aber die liegt klar in Thüringen.

Habe mal mit Google Earth gesucht, könnte Burgruine Wendelstein sein und die gesuchte Stadt könnte Roßleben sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (18. Juni 2011)

Das Rätsel ist fast gelöst. Aufgenommen ist das Bild innerhalb der Burgruine Wendelstein, neben der ehemaligen Kirche. Die Blickrichtung ist allerdings Süden. Roßleben hingegen befindet sich westlich.


----------



## Blasebalg (18. Juni 2011)

Wiehe?


----------



## meinhardon (18. Juni 2011)

Richtig!
Der Hof und das Wohngebäude sind privat und nicht zu besichtigen. Der andere Teil der Burgruine ist zugänglich, weil nicht verschlossen. Somit kann man die ehemalige Kirche begehen und zur sogenannten "Reitbahn" hochsteigen, um den Blick auf die Unstrut und Wiehe schweifen zu lassen.
Blasebalg, bitte übernehmen Sie!


----------



## Blasebalg (18. Juni 2011)

Naja, ich habe ja nur geraten, gewusst habe ich es ja nicht.

Welche Quelle findet man neben dieser kleinen Hütte? Höhe ist etwa 700m und das Wasser schmeckt sehr gut.


----------



## Blasebalg (21. Juni 2011)

Ich dachte das Rätsel wäre leicht, die Locals müssten das doch erkennen. Normalerweise sieht man die Hütte nicht von dieser Seite, der Weg zur Quelle kommt irgendwo von hinten. Der Rennsteig ist gar nicht weit weg.


----------



## Justy1987 (21. Juni 2011)

hmm kann man schlecht erkennen. Könnte aber die Schmalkaldequelle sein, die ist laut Hinweisschild 697 m u. NN. Da steht auch so eine Hütte. Bin mit aber nicht so sicher... :/


----------



## Blasebalg (21. Juni 2011)

Ja, ist die Schmalkaldequelle. Die genaue Höhe wusste ich nicht mehr, aber 697m sind ja etwa 700m 
Wer mal am Rennsteig in der Nähe des Jagdbergs ist, sollte den wirklich kleinen Abstecher zur Quelle machen und das Wasser probieren.

Nun bist du wieder dran.


----------



## Justy1987 (21. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob wir das schonmal hatten... Der Thread ist schon lang geworden.

Wo stehe ich?


----------



## Blasebalg (21. Juni 2011)

Ist der Mommelstein, hatte wir schon, aber nicht diese Blickrichtung. Habe keine Ahnung wie oft da schon oben war 

Ich bin mal so frei und mache gleich weiter: Wie nennt sich dieses Häuschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (22. Juni 2011)

Wenn die Bewohner Spindler heißen, dann ist´s das Cafe Allzunah.


----------



## Justy1987 (22. Juni 2011)

Sollte die Gaststätte zwischen Kleinschmalkalden und Friedrichroda sein (Am Fuß vom Heuberg), konnte jetzt aber keinen genauen Namen ergoogeln :/


----------



## Blasebalg (23. Juni 2011)

Justy1987 hat recht, ist die Waldschänke am Heuberg. Wenn man den Lauf der Schmalkalde von der Quelle verfolgt, kommt man da vorbei. Soweit ich weiss wird das Haus aber seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr bewirtet.


----------



## Justy1987 (23. Juni 2011)

Was einfaches...


----------



## jk197 (23. Juni 2011)

Da gings jetzt wohl nur drum, wer der schnellste ist. Blankenstein Selbitzbrücke am Start des Rennsteigs auf Thüringer Seite 

Bei mir wirds bis heut Abend dauern, bis ich ein Bild hochladen kann aber ich denk, das wird der Thread verschmerzen, oder?


----------



## Justy1987 (23. Juni 2011)

Jep, stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (23. Juni 2011)

Gut, jetzt kann ich. Also, was ist hier in der Bildmitte zu sehen?





1. Edit: kleiner Tipp am (linken) Rande stehen Häuschen...


----------



## jk197 (24. Juni 2011)

Noch ein kleiner Tipp, eigentlich ist es keine Insel aber zur Zeit der Aufnahme vor ca 4 Wochen wars eine...


----------



## jk197 (26. Juni 2011)

Hmmm, gut, nen kleinen Tipp geb ich noch und dann lös ich irgendwann später noch auf, falls es keiner rausbekommt. Hätte ich gar nicht gedacht, daß es keiner kennt. Also stellt Euch la vor, ich stehe auf dem Rücken eines großen Tiers und schaue auf ein anderes Körperteil von diesm Tier. Das wäre dann in der Bildmitte zu sehen.


----------



## jk197 (26. Juni 2011)

Also 3 Tage sind rum. Wahrscheinlich seid Ihr alle am Biken oder wart wirklich noch nicht hier in der Gegend (da habt Ihr echt was verpasst ). Also es handelt sich um den "Drachenschwanz" im Hohenwartestausee. So, dann bin ich jetzt wohl nochmal dran? Für die Lösung möchte ich jetzt wissen 1. Was siehtman? und 2. Wo stehe ich? Dann wünsche ich mal frohes Raten, falls ihr nicht zufällig in den nächsten 3 Tagen hier in die Gegend kommt und selbst mal an die Stelle kommt 





Edit: Hab das Bild jetzt auch extra mal größer hochgeladen  Sollte es nach 3 Tagen auch keiner rausgefunden haben, hab ich noch ein gaaaaaanz einfaches Bild


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Juni 2011)

1. Man sieht den Hohenwartestausee und den Zeltplatz Hopfenmühle.
2. Tja, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich denke, diese Felsennase heißt Bockfelsen. Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## jk197 (27. Juni 2011)

Punkt 1: Richtig!

Punkt 2: Ebenfalls richtig 

_torsten_ übernehmen Sie...


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Juni 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich mal frohes Raten, falls ihr nicht zufällig in den nächsten 3 Tagen hier in die Gegend kommt und selbst mal an die Stelle kommt


Hier der Beweis dass ich auch schon dort stand.


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Juni 2011)

So, hier ist ein neues Bilderrätsel. Ich geb zu, es ist etwas schwierig, aber lösbar.
Wo stehen wir und was sehen wir, wenn der Nebel wech ist.


----------



## _torsten_ (29. Juni 2011)

Ein Blick in die andere Richtung mit ein paar Ruinen:


----------



## npl500 (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo !
Ist das die  krayenburg bei Tiefenort ?
MfG Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (30. Juni 2011)

npl500 schrieb:


> krayenburg bei Tiefenort ?


Nö!


----------



## _torsten_ (30. Juni 2011)

So, 3 Tage sind (fast) um. Hier also die Lösung: Wir stehen auf der Arnsburg und gucken in den Wipperdurchbruch.


----------



## _torsten_ (30. Juni 2011)

Wo befindet sich dieser Trail?


----------



## FrWi (1. Juli 2011)

Das sieht so aus wie der Gera-Radweg in der Nähe von Ichtershausen.


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Juli 2011)

FrWi schrieb:


> Das sieht so aus wie der Gera-Radweg in der Nähe von Ichtershausen.


Nö! Der Trail befindet sich am Nordufer eines kleinen Thüringer Flusses. Auf der Südseite (im Bild nicht zu sehen) verlaufen zwei Radfernwege.


----------



## William Foster (2. Juli 2011)

Kommt mir bekannt vor und sieht aus wie irgendwo an der Ilm, aber selbst wenn das richtig wäre, wüßte ich nicht wo.


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Juli 2011)

William Foster schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor und sieht aus wie irgendwo an der Ilm, aber selbst wenn das richtig wäre, wüßte ich nicht wo.


Nö! Der Trail befindet sich ein ganzes Stück nordwestlich der Ilm.


----------



## ohmtroll (2. Juli 2011)

An der Apfelstädt


----------



## Hagitator (3. Juli 2011)

Ich denke auch dass es die Apfelstädt ist. Aber zwischen welchen Orten? Mein Tip: zwischen Wandersleben und Apfelstädt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (4. Juli 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> An der Apfelstädt


Richtig! 


Hagitator schrieb:


> Ich denke auch dass es die Apfelstädt ist. Aber zwischen welchen Orten? Mein Tip: zwischen Wandersleben und Apfelstädt.


Richtig!
Da der Ohmtroll schneller war, ist er dran mit einem neuen Bilderätsel.


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Juli 2011)

Na denn: Wo ist das:


----------



## jk197 (4. Juli 2011)

Neuhaus am Rennweg die Holzkirche?

http://www.neuhaus-am-rennweg.de/


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Juli 2011)

schtümmt. genau.


----------



## jk197 (4. Juli 2011)

Na dann mal was ganz leichtes, also von wo aus ist das fotografiert und was ist zu sehen. Fahrbar übrigens maximal bergab und dann auch nur, wenn man echt gut drauf ist.


----------



## FrWi (5. Juli 2011)

Zu sehen ist das Schokoladenwerk in Saalfeld laut Google stehst Du auf Obernitz oder Bohlenwand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (5. Juli 2011)

Auf der Bohlenwand stehe ich genau richtig und das Schokoladenwerk in Saalfeld http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saalfeld/Saale ist auch genau richtig. Also Du bist dran FrWi.


----------



## FrWi (6. Juli 2011)

Also hier ist noch eins von mir:
Wo stehe ich und welche Burg ist im Hintergrund?


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Juli 2011)

FrWi schrieb:


> Also hier ist noch eins von mir:
> Wo stehe ich und welche Burg ist im Hintergrund?


Du stehst unterhalb/südlich der Wachsenburg am Einstieg zum Geopfad und auf dem Berg in der Bildmitte steht die Ruine der Mühlburg. Rechts im Hintergrund ist der Kaffberg zu sehen.
Ach ja, links über den Bergrücken verläuft der Gustav-Freytag-Weg.


----------



## FrWi (6. Juli 2011)

ganz genau, Torsten Du bist dran.


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Juli 2011)

FrWi schrieb:


> ganz genau, Torsten Du bist dran.


Na dann mal etwas ganz einfaches: Wie heißt der größere der beiden Hügel? 
Die Ruine steht nicht in Frage!


----------



## Benji (6. Juli 2011)

muaaahhhhh, heimspiel!

Kaffberg, 399m ü. Null!

b

p.s.: das steht ja weiter oben schon.....

so siehts von oben aus:





was bin ich früher da oben rumgekurvt, schöne alte heimat!


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Juli 2011)

Benji schrieb:


> muaaahhhhh, heimspiel!
> 
> Kaffberg, 399m ü. Null!
> 
> ...


Na insgeheim habe ich ja mit einer Antwort von dir gerechnet. 
Und - wie sollte es anders sein - alles richtig! 
Du bist dran, stell mal ein Bild der Heimat ein.


----------



## Benji (7. Juli 2011)

meiner oder deiner??

nix für ungut, aber* ich geb an den nächsten ab*, mir gehn die bilder aus. wird zeit das ich mal wieder heimkomme....

b


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Juli 2011)

Wenn keiner will...


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. Juli 2011)

kleine Hilfestellung

Von der anderen Seite ist die Burg mit ihren 3 markanten Türmen weithin sichtbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (11. Juli 2011)

Das müsste Burg Normannstein sein:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Normannstein


----------



## Focus Cypress (11. Juli 2011)

Ich war am Wochenende mal bei euch in Thüringen und hoffe mich hier mal kurz einmischen zu dürfen, da ich die Idee hier ziemlich gut finde.

Wo war ich denn in Thüringen?


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Juli 2011)

William hat recht. Und ist dementsprechend dran. Aber da Cypress bei uns neu ist, darf er mal, quasi als Pausenfüller. Wenn das Bild von Cypress gelöst wird, machen wir in der richtigen Reihenfolge weiter...


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Juli 2011)

Ein Tipp wäre hilfreich, da es offensichtlich keiner weiss...


----------



## Focus Cypress (14. Juli 2011)

Ok..ein Tipp.
Wenn es dann keiner weiß, löse ich auf.

Das gesuchte Gewässer ist mit zuständig für die Trinkwasserversorgung Südthüringens, nur ~ 5km vom Rennsteig entfernt und ganz in der Nähe befindet sich auch noch ein Naturtheater.

Wenns jetzt keiner weiß, dann bestätigt sich meine Vermutung, dass dort keiner fährt. Habe an dem Samstag nämlich nicht einen Wanderer oder Mountainbiker gesehen


----------



## bigshot84 (14. Juli 2011)

Ich rate jetzt einfach mal das es die Talsperre Schönbrunn ist aber bin da erst einmal lang gefahren.


----------



## Focus Cypress (14. Juli 2011)

Richtig.
Hier mal die markante Wasserentnahmestelle:






Jetzt könnt ihr wieder in eurer Reihenfolge weitermachen.


----------



## bigshot84 (14. Juli 2011)

Juhu richig 
Ist von mir aus auch ne richtig schöne Tour erst auf den Dreiherrenstein dann um die Talsperre und über den Ochsenbacherteich wieder Heim.

William du bist dran aber wenn du nichts in den nächsten Tagen einstellst würde ich dann weiter machen.


----------



## William Foster (14. Juli 2011)

bigshot84 schrieb:


> William du bist dran aber wenn du nichts in den nächsten Tagen einstellst würde ich dann weiter machen.



 Mach weiter, ich habe immer noch keine neuen Bilder geschossen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigshot84 (16. Juli 2011)

So, dann will ich mal.
Bin übrigends auch gerade wieder um die Talsperre gefahren 

Wo ist das?


----------



## bigshot84 (19. Juli 2011)

Ich geb mal nen Tip.

Das Kreuz ist neu und steht ca. 40m von einer Hütte entfernt.


----------



## bigshot84 (20. Juli 2011)

Niemand aus der Umgebung von Gehren?
Ich geb jetzt noch nen letzten Tip moren löse ich dann auf.

Im hintergrund unten liegt Gehren und der Aussichtspunkt ist durch einen Sturm entstanden.


----------



## h2okopf (20. Juli 2011)

Na doch, nach Gehren sind es nicht einmal 15 Minuten per Rad von hier aus.

Bei den Tipps kann das eigentlich nur vor der Kyrill-Hütte sein. 

Da war ich das letzte Mal im Mai glaub ich, da gab es das Kreuz aber noch nicht. Andererseits ist da in dem Bruchbereich die Kirchgemeinde Waldbesitzer, also ist das weniger überraschend, dass da nun ein Kreuz steht.


----------



## bigshot84 (21. Juli 2011)

Richtig, du bist dran!
Das Kreuz wurde zum Kyrillfest aufgestellt.
Das Kyrillfest wird ab jetzt anscheinend jedes Jahr durchgeführt.


----------



## h2okopf (21. Juli 2011)

Das man sowas noch feiern mus... naja.

Nun gut, hier geht es weiter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (24. Juli 2011)

Sry, war 3 Tage in Blickrichtung etwa 350km weit weg zum biken. 

Aber als Tipp: Etwas unterhalb der gesuchten Position ist ein Aussichtspunkt, der "Schmiedefelder Blick" heißen müsste.


----------



## h2okopf (26. Juli 2011)

Die letzten beiden Hinweise:

Auf dem dritthöchsten Gipfel des Thüringer Waldes steht ein Holzturm, von dessen Plattform aus das Bild gemacht ist.


----------



## bigshot84 (26. Juli 2011)

Dann stehst du auf dem großen Finsterberg denke ich mal.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Großer_Finsterberg


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Juli 2011)

*


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Juli 2011)

*Klugscheissmodus an*
Scheint die richtige Antwort zu sein, aber hier hat Wikidingens mal Ausnahmsweise nicht recht. Es gibt da noch einen, der ist 23 m höher...
*Klugscheissmodus aus*

Im Anhang mal alle 16 Thüringer Gipfel über 900m.


----------



## h2okopf (26. Juli 2011)

Jo, Gr. Finsterberg passt. Dann mach mal weiter.

Interessante Liste. Hab mich immer gefragt, welches der 16. Gipfel über 900m sein soll. Von der Teufelskreise hab ich aber noch nie was gehört, ist mir auch noch auf keiner Karte untergekommen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Muss ich doch direkt mal schauen, wo das sein soll.


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Juli 2011)

Ist ein Nebenkopf vom Schneekopf... also direkt vor deiner Haustür


----------



## bigshot84 (27. Juli 2011)

Wo ist das?


----------



## ohmtroll (27. Juli 2011)

Ähm, Du hast Dein Fahrrad im Wald vergessen und weißt nicht mehr wo?


----------



## bigshot84 (27. Juli 2011)

Ähm, nö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (27. Juli 2011)

Ich sag einfach mal Werrateich...


----------



## bigshot84 (27. Juli 2011)

Nein, Werrateich ist es nicht!


----------



## Justy1987 (27. Juli 2011)

Hmmm.... Wedelbachteich? *Im Dunkeln stocher*


----------



## bigshot84 (27. Juli 2011)

Nein, Wedelbachteich ist es auch nicht!


----------



## bigshot84 (31. Juli 2011)

So, ich geb euch noch nen Tipp und wenn es dann nicht gelöst wird gibt es ein neues Bild.

Der "Teich", dass war schonmal richtig, liegt zwischen Gehren und Neustadt am Rennsteig und etwas oberhalb einer Köhlerei.


----------



## h2okopf (31. Juli 2011)

bigshot84 schrieb:


> Der "Teich", dass war schonmal richtig, liegt zwischen Gehren und Neustadt am Rennsteig und etwas oberhalb einer Köhlerei.



Dann frag ich mich, auf welcher Seite vom Ochsenbacher Teich das sein soll. Das Wasser links unten im Bild hat mich nämlich verwirrt. Das habe ich so da nie gesehen. Bin aber auch zugegebener Weise nie um den Teich komplett herum getingelt.


----------



## bigshot84 (31. Juli 2011)

Richtig, von der Seite kommt man von der Straße und muß noch einen kleinen Pfad durch den Wald fahren.
Der Bach ist der Zufluss.
Habe dieses Foto genommen weil ich mir schon gedacht habe das es für dich sonst zu leicht ist.

Dann mach mal weiter!


----------



## h2okopf (1. August 2011)

Nun gut. In Ermangelung einer anderen Idee für ein Bild erst einmal dieses hier:


----------



## bigshot84 (1. August 2011)

Stausee Heida


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (1. August 2011)

war das Bild nicht sogar schonmal? oder zumindest sehr ähnlich.. hatte ich damals erraten


----------



## h2okopf (1. August 2011)

Ich weiss doch. Damals war Blick Richtung Süden, diesmal Richtung Westen. 
Wobei, wenn ich pingelig bin, muss ich sagen: Stausee Heida ist falsch. Das heißt nämlich Heyda.

Aber egal, mach mal weiter.


----------



## bigshot84 (1. August 2011)

Ups  Heyda wie peinlich.

Für dass Bild hab ich heute gleich nen umweg von der Arbeit nach Hause gemacht.


----------



## h2okopf (1. August 2011)

Hm, das sollte dann der Stahlhelm sein oder so in der Art. Am Hauptweg zwischen Öhrenstock und dem Dreiherrenstein, etwa auf halbem Weg.


----------



## bigshot84 (1. August 2011)

Stahlhelm ist richtig!

Dann mach mal schnell weiter, ich halt mich jetzt erstmal zurück damit auch mal andere lösen können, nicht das die anderen Thüringer sich langweilen.


----------



## h2okopf (1. August 2011)

Machen wir wieder was einfaches:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (7. August 2011)

Traut sich keiner oder will keiner?

Als Tipp: Am Ilmbrunnen immer der Steigung nach oben quer durch den Wald folgend würde man zum Aussichtspunkt kommen, der mittig im Bild hinter der Schutzhütte liegt.


----------



## _torsten_ (12. August 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Traut sich keiner oder will keiner?


Wahrscheinlich weiß es keiner. 
Nun lös das Rätsel mal bitte auf! Danach kommt bestimmt der Aha-Effekt.


----------



## steeplejack (12. August 2011)

könnte am großen finsterberg sein ...


----------



## DHK (12. August 2011)

Könnte auch von Manebach aus Richtung Kickelhahn hochwärts sein, wenn man hintenrum den Kickelhahn erfährt.. mal rechter Hand. Weiß nur nicht genau wie die Stelle heißt. Was mich irritiert ist die Perspektive... ob du da auf nen Baum geklettert bist zum fotografieren? 

Edit hat grad nochmal in die Karte geschaut und denkt das es die Schutzhütte Vordere Hohe Tanne ist.


----------



## h2okopf (13. August 2011)

Großer Finsterberg ist richtig. Geknipst vom Holzturm aus mit Blick in Richtung Norden. Dann ist wohl steeplejack mit dem nächsten Bild dran.


----------



## steeplejack (16. August 2011)

Upps, da habe ich wohl etwas gepennt. Ich hoffe, Ihr habt trotzdem noch Lust zu raten

Gesucht wird der Name des Berges, auf dem dieser hässliche Funkmast steht. Er steht übrigens nicht genau auf dem Gipfel, da dort ein schöner alter Turm steht


----------



## jk197 (16. August 2011)

Mist, jetzt wollte ich gerade ein Bild einstellen. Dann muß ich wohl erstmal rausbekommen, wo der Funkmast steht. Na schau mer mal.

Edit: Keine Ahnung, noch nie gesehen das Ding und Google spuckt auch nix aus. Na, dann warte wir mal ab...


----------



## jk197 (18. August 2011)

Da sich hier jetzt nicht wirklich was tut, stell ich mein Bild mal parallel ein, brennt mir nämlich unter den Nägeln, weils einerseits noch nichtmal eine Woche her ist, es da andererseits jetzt aber schon wieder ganz anders aussieht 

Also, wo bin ich, wohin schaue ich und was gibt es da zu sehen, wo ich hinschaue:


----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2011)

sonne mond und sterne bleilochtalsperre ?


----------



## steeplejack (18. August 2011)

Geduld ist wohl nicht eure Stärke?
Ich löse mal auf, dann könnt ihr so weiterspielen, wie ihr wollt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (18. August 2011)

steeplejack schrieb:


> Geduld ist wohl nicht eure Stärke?
> Ich löse mal auf, dann könnt ihr so weiterspielen, wie ihr wollt ...


 
Sorry Jack, so war das nicht gemeint, wie gesagt, habs nur parallel eingestellt, weil sich nix im Thread getan hat. Ich hab mich echt lang mit deinem Bild beschäftigt aber konnte keinen derartigen Funkturm finden. Eigentlich wollt ich noch fragen, obs mit dem Turm zu einfach wäre. Solltest ja nun nicht gleich lösen.

Ist das bei Bad Berka?


----------



## jk197 (18. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> sonne mond und sterne bleilochtalsperre ?


 

Stimmt übrigens aber weil ich mich vorgedrängelt hab, ist weiterhin der steeplejack dran.


----------



## Schulle (18. August 2011)

Und wer ist jetzt dranne


----------



## jk197 (18. August 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> Und wer ist jetzt dranne


 
steeplejack


----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2011)

da bin ich aber erleichtert ich find grad kein foto mit etwas erkennbarem aus thüringen....


----------



## Schulle (18. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> da bin ich aber erleichtert ich find grad kein foto mit etwas erkennbarem aus thüringen....



Tja, dann setz Dich mal auf´s Radl


----------



## steeplejack (18. August 2011)

Macht mal weiter, ich habe jetzt auf die Schnelle auch kein Bild. Und locker bleiben


----------



## jk197 (18. August 2011)

steeplejack schrieb:


> Macht mal weiter, ich habe jetzt auf die Schnelle auch kein Bild. Und locker bleiben


 

Hmmm, dann wäre jetzt der cx wohl dran, weil er meins erraten hat. Der sagte ja aber auch schon, daß er keins hat. Dann werd ich jetzt nochmal kramen, ob ich was finde.

O.k., mal was Älteres aus meinem Album. 2 Dinge möchte ich gern wissen:
1. Was ist zu sehen?
2. Worin befinde ich mich?


----------



## _torsten_ (18. August 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> 1. Was ist zu sehen?
> 2. Worin befinde ich mich?


1. Man sieht den Hohenwartestausee, rechts unten die Staumauer und in der Bildmitte rechts das Oberbecken (Pumpspeicherbecken).
2. Da kann ich nur raten - in einem Heißluftballon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (19. August 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> 1. Man sieht den Hohenwartestausee, rechts unten die Staumauer und in der Bildmitte rechts das Oberbecken (Pumpspeicherbecken).
> 2. Da kann ich nur raten - in einem Heißluftballon?


 
Gratulation!

Sowohl 1. ist richtig und 2. auch noch richtig geraten 

Das Oberbecken ist übrigens bei Löhma. An der Rohrtrasse runter gibts paar nette Wege und Trails. Links das Windrad ist Steinsdorf und unten sieht man die Turbinenhalle von ich glaube, das heißt Hohenwarte 2. Unten im Tal ist auch noch bissl was vom Ort Hohenwarte zu sehen. Da liegen ja auch die Wurzeln eines doch etwas berühmteren Bikers.

Also ich geb mal weiter.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. August 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Das Oberbecken ist übrigens bei Löhma. An der Rohrtrasse runter gibts paar nette Wege und Trails. Links das Windrad ist Steinsdorf und unten sieht man die Turbinenhalle von ich glaube, das heißt Hohenwarte 2. Unten im Tal ist auch noch bissl was vom Ort Hohenwarte zu sehen.


Oben war ich noch nicht, unten schon ein paar Male. 



jk197 schrieb:


> Da liegen ja auch die Wurzeln eines doch etwas berühmteren Bikers.


Kläre uns mal auf ... 



jk197 schrieb:


> Also ich geb mal weiter.


Ich geb das Rätsel mal weiter. Ich habe hier keine Bilder, die ich einstellen könnte.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2011)

ah, dann kann ich ja eins reintun, hab noch eins von 2008 gefunden, total unspannend (weils so beliebig aussieht sag ich mal, dass man dort nach süd schaut und auf dem berg viel sonne hat):


----------



## jk197 (19. August 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Oben war ich noch nicht, unten schon ein paar Male.


 
Du solltest unbedingt auch mal nen Abstecher nach oben machen. Das lohnt sich schon alleine wegen der tollen Aussicht über den Röhren (hmmm, so ein Bild hätte ich auch noch).



_torsten_ schrieb:


> Kläre uns mal auf ...


 

Hmmm, weiß nicht, ob das zu sehr in die Privatsphäre geht. Also so viele erfolgreiche Thüringer Downhiller gibts ja nicht  Wikipedia-Eintrag gibts nicht über ihn also laß ichs jetzt mal dabei bewenden und jeder kann sich selbst seine Gedanken machen. Vielleicht meldet er sich hier ja selbst zu Wort


----------



## cxfahrer (22. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ah, dann kann ich ja eins reintun, hab noch eins von 2008 gefunden, total unspannend (weils so beliebig aussieht sag ich mal, dass man dort nach süd schaut und auf dem berg viel sonne hat):



okee 
weiß also keiner - ist der SONNENBERG in Jena, also noch mal gesucht, hier eins - wenn das keiner errät gebe ich ab,

gefragt ist nach dem Ort in welchem dieser Landschaftspark ist (der ist im Ort !):


----------



## jk197 (24. August 2011)

Schönen Guten Morgen,

ist das eventuell Greiz? Hmmm, meine Google-Suche bestätigt mich immer mehr in meiner Vermutung. Im Elstertal ists auch sehr schön. Sollte es richtig sein, muß ich dann erstmal wieder bissl suchen nach nem Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (24. August 2011)

Ja, du darfst.


----------



## jk197 (24. August 2011)

Na das ging ja fix  Aber ich hab sogar was gefunden. Also wo waren wir am Sonntag Mittag?


----------



## Physioterrorist (24. August 2011)

Auf der Hohen Sonne bei Eisenach...


----------



## Physioterrorist (24. August 2011)

Wenn ihr das nächste Mal da rum gurkt sagt ihr vorher bescheid, weil das ist alles


----------



## jk197 (25. August 2011)

Aber selbstverfreilich ist das die Hohe Sonne und die Faßbrause ist echt gut  Wenn wir das nächste Mal da rumgurken haben wir hoffentlich auch bissl mehr Zeit. Wir wollten nen Zug in Hörschel bekommen  Und so wirklich Lust auf schöne Trails hätte mein Hintern zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nicht mehr gehabt. Also ich übergeb dann mal an den Terroristen...

Ich hab heut übrigens auch wieder paar nette Bilder gemacht...


----------



## _torsten_ (25. August 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ich hab heut übrigens auch wieder paar nette Bilder gemacht...


Heute?! Um 09:44 Uhr ?! 
Wann bist du denn auf dem Rad gewesen?


----------



## jk197 (25. August 2011)

Ich hab Urlaub und war mit dem Auto unterwegs. Hätte aber auch schon  mit dem Rad unterwegs sein können. Die Bilder hab ich gegen 8 gemacht. 

early bird catches the worm


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. August 2011)

Wo steht dat Ding? Der Ort ist übrigens nach diesem "Ding" benannt...






Den Ort kennt eigentlich jeder...


----------



## _torsten_ (26. August 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Wo steht dat Ding? Der Ort ist übrigens nach diesem "Ding" benannt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich muss jetzt raten ... 
Wenn du sagst, dass der Ort nach dem Ding benannt ist, sollte es der Grenzadler sein?


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (26. August 2011)

Hm, dann bin wohl dran. 
Da ich aber hier keine Bilder aus dem schönen Thüringen habe, gebe ich mal an den schnellsten frei.


----------



## jk197 (26. August 2011)

Also gut, wo war ich gestern Morgen, welcher geschichtsträchtige Ort liegt hier gleich nebenan? Das Bild wurde übrigens wirklich erst gestern gemacht und nicht vor über 20 Jahren. 
Ich hab nicht mal ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich jetzt mein Bild poste, am Genzadler war ich am Sonntag nämlich auch 





Edit: Na, zu schwer? Paar kleine Tipps noch. In dem Ort standen auf nem Parkplatz ein Panzer und ne MI. Die Mi steht jetzt seit kurzem nicht mehr aber der Panzer steht noch. Dieser Panzer ist in der bike 01/11 zu sehen. Na jetzt sollte es aber einfacher sein zumindest für die bike-Leser. Das Ganze war mal eine Staatsgrenze und ist jetzt noch eine Landesgrenze.

Edit 2: Hmmm, entweder seid Ihr alle biken, was ich mir bei dem Wetter kaum vorstellen kann oder es ist wirklich zu schwer. Ich geb noch nen letzten Tipp, oben auf dem Hügel ist schon Bayern und wenn Ihr vor knapp über 20 Jahren an die innerdeutsche Grenze gekommen wärt, wären auf den Platten Militärfahrzeuge patroulliert und hinter dem Zaun Hunde gewesen. Ich füg auch mal noch ein Bild ein. Hier gehts in den Ort auf Thüringer Seite.


----------



## jk197 (29. August 2011)

Schade,

ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß das hier keiner kennt. Solltet Ihr Euch unbedingt mal anschauen. Diese Anlagen stehen noch nahezu originalgetreu im Deutsch-Deutschen Museum in Mödlareuth, einem Ort, der bei der Errichtung der Grenze mittem im Ort geteilt wurde also ähnlich wie Berlin nur kleiner. Im Jahr 2010 war hier der freie Start der Grenzsteintrophy. Und hier nun die Links:

http://www.museum-moedlareuth.de/

http://www.grenzsteintrophy.de/

Da ich hier leider kein Bild habe, gebe ich ab an den Schnellsten. Sollte sich bis heut Abend keiner gemeldet haben, stell ich noch was ein.


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (29. August 2011)

ganz frisch von gestern...


----------



## Phil-Joe (30. August 2011)

Das sieht mir aus, wie der Turm auf'm Inselsberg. Könnt' das sein?
Alternativ Schneekopf. Allerdings tendiere ich eher zu Inselsberg.

Sag' an.


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (30. August 2011)

Keiner von beiden... Er liegt nahe des Rennsteig`s und sah im Frühjahr noch anders aus...


----------



## Kasebi (30. August 2011)

Also ich hät auch auf den Schneekopfturm getippt
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (30. August 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, weder Inselsberg noch Schneekopf... Er steht auf keinen markanten Berggipfel...


----------



## jk197 (31. August 2011)

Ist das auf der Schmücke die Wetterstation? Hmmm, war da ein Gerüst rum? (kann mich nicht erinnern, da war ich zu fertig )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (31. August 2011)

Es gibt auch in Neuhaus noch eine Wettermessstation, vielleicht ist der Turm dort zu finden. In Schmücke jedenfalls nicht, das wäre mir bestimmt aufgefallen.


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (1. September 2011)

Wetterwarte Neuhaus ist richtig. Diese wurde/wird modernisiert...


----------



## h2okopf (1. September 2011)

Uiuiui, mal brauchbar geraten. War zwar häufiger in Neuhaus, aber an dem Ding bin ich scheinbar noch nicht vorbei gekommen. Naja, beim nächsten Mal vielleicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo sich diese Reste (Keller- und Grundmauerreste) einer Jagdanlage bzw. des Jagdhauses befinden?


----------



## _torsten_ (2. September 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Uiuiui, mal brauchbar geraten. War zwar häufiger in Neuhaus, aber an dem Ding bin ich scheinbar noch nicht vorbei gekommen. Naja, beim nächsten Mal vielleicht.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee, wo sich diese Reste (Keller- und Grundmauerreste) einer Jagdanlage bzw. des Jagdhauses befinden?


... auf dem Kickelhahn bei Ilmenau.


----------



## h2okopf (2. September 2011)

Korrekt. Du darfst.


----------



## _torsten_ (2. September 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Korrekt. Du darfst.


Danke! Dann mal gleich ein neues Foto. 





Wie heißt dieser Felsen und wo steht er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (3. September 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wie heißt dieser Felsen und wo steht er?


Ich hätte gedacht, dass der Felsen bekannt(er) ist. 
Hinweis: Diese Granithärtlinge sind ein Wahrzeichen eines Stadtteils im Landkreis Harz.


----------



## William Foster (3. September 2011)

Schierker Feuersteine?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feuersteinklippe

Habe leider kein Bild zum Weitermachen...


----------



## _torsten_ (3. September 2011)

William Foster schrieb:


> Schierker Feuersteine?
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feuersteinklippe


Feuersteinklippe bei Schierke ist richtig. Also bist du dran. 



William Foster schrieb:


> Habe leider kein Bild zum Weitermachen...


Oder der Schnellste eben.


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. September 2011)

Erster...


----------



## h2okopf (3. September 2011)

Meiner erster Gedanken ging in Richtung Sühnekreuze. Allerdings bin ich (bewusst) nur an denen bei Gossel vorbeigekommen, die es aber offensichtlich nicht sind, wie die Kurzrecherche zeigt: http://www.suehnekreuz.de/thueringen/gossel.htm


----------



## Physioterrorist (4. September 2011)

Sühnekreuz ist nicht verkehrt. Auf dem Link sind die drei Kreuze übrigens auch zu finden. 
Ich schränke mal auf das südöstliche Thüringen ein...


----------



## jk197 (5. September 2011)

Hmmm, also wenn ich jetzt mal von Südosten ausgehe und mich mal auf der Seite umschaue, könnte das Neidenberga sein. Direkt am Hohenwartestausee. Da würde auch die Landschaft gut passen. Nach Neidenberga hats mich allerdings bis jetzt noch nicht so wirklich verschlagen obwohl ich letzte Woche erst wieder an der Hohenwarte unterwegs war.

Also ich hab mich jetzt nochmal bissl umgeschaut: ich sag jetzt mal, das ist das Brudergrab Neidenberga. Das ist 15 km von mir zu Hause entfernt und ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer, wo da die Kreuze stehen sollen aber ich glaub, ich werds demnächst rausbekommen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. September 2011)

Komplettamente richtig.

Hier die Sage dazu:






Die Steine stehen übrigens 50 m vorm Ortseingangsschild direkt an der Strasse. Bin dort bei meiner Tour auf dem EB-Weg vorbei gekommen. Der EB-Weg kreuzt hier die Strasse und geht dann in Richtung Campingplatz weiter. Wen 's interessiert, die Berichterstattung zur Tour läuft übrigens grad auf meinem blog oder im Sachsenforum.


----------



## jk197 (6. September 2011)

Wenn Du mal wieder in der Gegend unterwegs bist, kannst ja mal Bescheid geben  
Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob das hier schon mal jemand gesehen hat. Kleiner Tipp, das gibts noch nicht so lange...





EDIT: o.k., ist wohl wieder mal zu schwer. Also kleiner Tipp, als ich gestern über die Brücke der deutschen Einheit nach Bayern gefahren bin, konnte ich dieses Teil sehen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. September 2011)

Das ist der Skywalk bei Pottiga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (8. September 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Das ist der Skywalk bei Pottiga


 
Naja, Skywalk is bissl übertrieben aber stimmt, es ist die neue Aussichtsplattform am Alten Wachhügel bei Pottiga. Von da aus kann man ins Saaletal blicken und sieht so den alten Grenzverlauf der früheren Staatsgrenze. Bis ich jetzt dort war, ist mir nie aufgefallen, daß man das Teil von der Autobahn aus sieht. Aber wenn man zwischen Brücke der Deutschen Einheit und Brückenrestaurant den Berg hochfährt, kann man rechts das giftgrüne Teil sehen. Könnt Euch ja selbst mal davon überzeugen, sollte es Euch mal nach Bayern verschlagen. 

Dann gibts jetzt wieder was aus der Eisenacher Gegend???


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. September 2011)

Von wo habe ich diesen fantastischen Ausblick und was sehe ich?


----------



## Kasebi (9. September 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Von wo habe ich diesen fantastischen Ausblick und was sehe ich?



Du stehts auf dem Saaleturm und schaust auf Schloß Burgk. Ich muß aber gestehen das ich das gerade erst in deinem Blog gelesen habe. Sonst hätte ich das nicht gewußt.
Also bis dann.
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. September 2011)

Ich habe gedacht, das Rätsel wird vor Veröffentlichung von Tag 2 gelöst...
Du darfst jedenfalls...


----------



## Kasebi (10. September 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich habe gedacht, das Rätsel wird vor Veröffentlichung von Tag 2 gelöst...
> Du darfst jedenfalls...


Wenn auch mit schlechten Gewissen. Hier mein Rätsel. In welchem Ort steht diese Kirche.





Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. September 2011)

Ohne schlechtes Gewissen ist das die Kirche von Kunitz.


----------



## Kasebi (10. September 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ohne schlechtes Gewissen ist das die Kirche von Kunitz.




Und so wäre es noch deutlicher gewesen.





Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## jk197 (11. September 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich habe gedacht, das Rätsel wird vor Veröffentlichung von Tag 2 gelöst...
> Du darfst jedenfalls...


 
Ich war zwei Tage nicht anwesend, sonst wäre es 2 Minuten nach Veröffentlichung gelöst worden  Wann warst Du denn da unterwegs? Das ist mein Heimatlieblingsrevier. Ich hoffe, Du hast den Röhren- und den Jägersteig mitgenommen? Falls nicht, mußt Du wohl oder übel nochmal herkommen. Ich geh dann später auch noch mal auf den Turm 

Witzig übrigens, daß ich letztes Wochenende zum ersten Mal in Kunitz war und ausnahmsweise auch mal ein Jenaer Rätsel hätte lösen können. Womit gehts denn weiter?


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. September 2011)

@jk197
Erste Augustwoche...
Der Bericht dazu Der EB-Weg: Tag 2
Der Röhrensteig war dabei... den Rest müssen wir später machen. Ich komme da auf jeden Fall nochmal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (11. September 2011)

Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das schon mal war...
Wo war ich?


----------



## jk197 (11. September 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das schon mal war...
> Wo war ich?


 
Auf dem Heinrichstein bei Ebersdorf und im Hintergrund sieht man Saaldorf 

Na gut, nicht ganz in 2 Minuten aber fast ...


----------



## jk197 (11. September 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> @jk197
> Erste Augustwoche...
> Der Bericht dazu Der EB-Weg: Tag 2
> Der Röhrensteig war dabei... den Rest müssen wir später machen. Ich komme da auf jeden Fall nochmal hin.


 
Sag bescheid, ich kenn mich bissl aus


----------



## jk197 (11. September 2011)

So, da ich mir hunderpro sicher bin und ich jetzt weg muß, hier schon das neue Bild. Also von wo aus hat man diesen Blick und vor allem worauf. Interessant wäre auch mal noch, ob jemand weiß, wozu das Gebäude im Hintergrund mal gehörte...





Edit 1: Also gut, da anscheinend noch keiner hier war ein kleiner Tipp: Links unten das zwischen den Bäumen ist ein recht bekannter Fluss.


----------



## jk197 (14. September 2011)

Hmmm, dann löse ich mal. Also man schaut vom Hirschberger Schloß runter auf Hirschberg an der Saale. Und das Gebäude gehörte früher zur Lederfabrik und ist jetzt ein Museum. Da in der Ecke gibts schöne Trails, die ich aber selbst auch noch nicht so richtig erkundet habe.

In Ermangelung eines Bildes gebe ich ab an den Schnellsten.


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. September 2011)

Mal was Schweres...
Wo steht diese Bank für Faule?
Ich werd 's häppchenweise leichter machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (18. September 2011)

Jetzt wirds schon etwas leichter...


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. September 2011)

Nächster Hinweis. Jetzt wirds leichter...


----------



## npl500 (22. September 2011)

Hallo 
Das ist die Ritterkapelle ,Schloss Altenstein,  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Altenstein


MfG Andre


----------



## Physioterrorist (22. September 2011)

Lass ich gelten, gesucht war der Altensteiner Park.


----------



## Physioterrorist (23. September 2011)

@npl500 

Du hast dir das Recht erworben, ein neues Rätsel zu posten. Wenn du allerdings keine eigenen Bilder hast, bitte weiter geben.


----------



## npl500 (23. September 2011)

Hallo !
Wo bin ich...

MfG Andre


----------



## stefan1067 (23. September 2011)

Das ist das Fundament vom Pleßhaus


----------



## npl500 (23. September 2011)

Hallo 
Ja das ist das Fundament von alten Pleßhaus , du darfst  .......
Grüße


----------



## stefan1067 (23. September 2011)

Von wo ist das Foto aufgenommen? Als kleiner Tip der Berg links ist der Horn


----------



## Physioterrorist (23. September 2011)

Ich denke, du bist auf dem Geißkopf bei Wolferbütt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (24. September 2011)

Nein ,soviel wie ich weis gibt es dort keinen Berg der Horn heißt.
Am gesuchten Berg führt der Hochröhner vorbei.

                                        Stefan


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. September 2011)

Neuer Versuch
Wenn das rechts der Baier ist, solltest du auf der Stoffelskuppe sein.


----------



## stefan1067 (25. September 2011)

Richtig !
Die Aufnahme ist am Aussichtspunkt Steinmeer an der Stoffelskuppe bei Bernshausen entstanden.
Auf der Stoffelskuppe soll zu Keltenzeiten eine Seherin gewohnt haben.Am Basaltblock auf der Kuppe kann man noch Fundamente einer Behausung erkennen.
Überhaupt sind die Berge in dieser Gegend sehr geschichtsträchtig. Laut Wiki waren einige Berge Opferstätten und Gerichtsstätten.
Weiter südlich ist der Berg Nebel an dem sich 1866 die Preußen und die Bayern die Köpfe eingeschlagen haben.


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. September 2011)

Na dann mal weiter...

Wo war ich heute?


----------



## homebasement (27. September 2011)

hey ,das is doch auf meiner hausrunde wenn ich zum rennsteig fahre. die herrliche aussicht gibts nur auf dem meisenstein zwischen schmerbach und ruhlaer skihütte. aber vorsicht, nicht nach rechts fahren, da gehts ca.30 meter im freien fall nach unten.


----------



## Physioterrorist (27. September 2011)

Na super, dann darfst du jetzt ein neues Rätsel hochladen...

Infos zum Meisenstein gibt es da


----------



## homebasement (27. September 2011)

na dann, wo steh ich?


----------



## Physioterrorist (27. September 2011)

Ich halt mich mal zurück...


----------



## npl500 (27. September 2011)

Hallo ! 
ist das auf der krayenburg ? 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (27. September 2011)

A geh...


----------



## homebasement (28. September 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich halt mich mal zurück...


 
das glaub ich dir gern das du das weist wo das is. dein canyon stand bestimmt auch schon oben auf dem betonklotz.


----------



## rschwarz (28. September 2011)

... blick auf die wartburg, aus richtung rennsteig oberhalb mosbach / ruhla !? aber wo ist das ? kopfkraz... bitte noch ein bild...


----------



## homebasement (28. September 2011)

die richtung stimmt schon: 
blick auf die wartburg, aus richtung rennsteig oberhalb mosbach / ruhla !? 
ok, ein bild hab ich noch.


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. September 2011)

Ich hab auch noch sowas...


----------



## rschwarz (30. September 2011)

keine ahnung wie das heist, nur etwa wo es ist. aber zum glück ist bald wochenende da muss ich mal hinfahren und suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homebasement (30. September 2011)

@rschwarz
genau, fahr ruhig mal hin. wenn du einmal dort bist kannst dir auch gleich die felsen gegenüber anschauen,auch sehr sehenswert.


----------



## rschwarz (30. September 2011)

ja. sollten die hangsteine sein was mann da sieht, war letztes we erst auf dem alexanderturm das sollte ja ganz in der nähe sein.

mfg


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. September 2011)

Die Rennsteiggrotte ist übrigens auch nicht weit weg...


----------



## rschwarz (1. Oktober 2011)

so bin von der tour zurück






der fotobeweis





die lösung




wachstein geotop, auf dem rennsteig am zollstock ausgeschildert ca. 1,5km


----------



## homebasement (1. Oktober 2011)

gratulation! das ist natürlich der wachstein. jez bist du dran.


nochwas anderes zum wachstein. in der nähe gibt(oder gab) es auch das sogenannte waldgrab mit dem Brüsert-Gedenkstein. es soll sich irgendwo in der nähe unterhalb von den felsen befinden. kann mir jemand sagen wo genau es sich befindet. habe heute dort bisschen gesucht, es aber leider nicht gefunden. ????


----------



## rschwarz (2. Oktober 2011)

@homebasement war ein super rätsel, da wäre ich sonst nie hingekommen.

wo bin ich ?


----------



## npl500 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!
Das ist die Kunstruine Frankenstein bei Bad Salzungen 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Frankenstein_(Bad_Salzungen)



Grüße 
*
*


----------



## rschwarz (2. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

das ist richtig, npl500 du bist dran.

mfg


----------



## npl500 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo wo bin ich und 
wie heißt es .....
MfG Andre


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, aber ich kann dir die Uhrzeit sagen, als du da warst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (5. Oktober 2011)

Edit: Ich nehme meine Antwort wieder raus. Sie war zwar richtig, aber ich habe kein neues Bild als Rätsel.

Edit 2: Ich habe glaube ich doch etwas taugliches gefunden.

Ob das ist die Kapelle in Breitungen. (Ortsteil Altenbreitungen nahe der Werra).


Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich behaupte mal, du bist in Tabarz beim Downhill 2010. Das dürfte das Training am Samstag sein, da der eigentliche Renntag total verregnet war...

edit
Hab grad meine Bilder gecheckt. War doch nicht 2010, muss dieses Jahr gewesen sein. Leider war ich 2011 nicht vor Ort.


----------



## Datenwurm (6. Oktober 2011)

Tabarz ist richtig - damit bist du dran.


(War 2009  )


----------



## Physioterrorist (7. Oktober 2011)

Wo war ich und wie heißt der Berg links im Hintergrund?


----------



## Kasebi (8. Oktober 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Wo war ich und wie heißt der Berg links im Hintergrund?



Ich sehe nur ein rotes Kreuz auf weißen Grund. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi

Jetzt seh ich das Bild und hab trotzdem keine Ahnung


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich geb mal einen Tipp. Thüringen ist groß, aber das Foto ist am Rand aufgenommen...


----------



## homebasement (9. Oktober 2011)

wenn du nach links gehst, kommst zum ehemaligen bahnhof, zu dem die leute die auf der rechten seite lebten (vor der wende)nich durften. und die oben auf dem berg haben alles beobachtet.


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. Oktober 2011)

Komplett korrekt... und der ist auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert.


----------



## homebasement (9. Oktober 2011)

und so siehts von oben aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homebasement (10. Oktober 2011)

so dann mal ein neues. ich denke es ist nicht sehr schwer,oder?


----------



## micha2 (11. Oktober 2011)

homebasement schrieb:


> so dann mal ein neues. ich denke es ist nicht sehr schwer,oder?



Johannisberg, südlich von Jena?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## homebasement (11. Oktober 2011)

stimmt,der johannisberg gegenüber von burgau


----------



## micha2 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

aus welchem Gebäude kommt dieser junge Mann heraus?






Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (11. Oktober 2011)

Hanskühnburg


----------



## micha2 (11. Oktober 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hanskühnburg



Das ist richtig, du bist dran.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (11. Oktober 2011)

mal was einfaches, wo steht mein Rad






oder wen es schwieriger werden soll, wo ist die Truppe unterwegs


----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hanskühnburg


Na endlich jetzt gehört der Landkreis Osterode endlich zu Thüringen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Oktober 2011)

@Udo 
Unser Regionalforum heißt Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser. Bei "Eingemeindungen" sind wir Thüringer nicht kleinlich. Da wird schnell mal der Harz, auch mit seinem niedersächsischen und sachsen-anhaltinischen Teil, okkupiert. Mir dem bayrischen Teil des Rennsteigs haben wir das ja auch so gemacht. Die Bayern können damit eh nix anfangen.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (11. Oktober 2011)

Gut und wer macht jetzt weiter?

Tobias


----------



## h2okopf (11. Oktober 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Mit dem bayrischen Teil des Rennsteigs haben wir das ja auch so gemacht. Die Bayern können damit eh nix anfangen.



Deswegen haben die den ja asphaltiert.


----------



## micha2 (11. Oktober 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Gut und wer macht jetzt weiter?
> 
> Tobias



Derjenige, der sagen kann wo dein Bild aufgenommen wurde. Dass Bilder aus dem niedersächsischen Teil des Harzes hier erlaubt sind, das wurde schon ziemlich am Anfang dieses Bilderrätsels klargestellt.

Bild 1 ist mir bekannt, aber ich halte mich zurück.
Bild 2 weiss ich nicht. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## openstoker (11. Oktober 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Mir dem bayrischen Teil des Rennsteigs haben wir das ja auch so gemacht. Die Bayern können damit eh nix anfangen.



Ausser asphaltieren


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Oktober 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Gut und wer macht jetzt weiter?





micha2 schrieb:


> Derjenige, der sagen kann wo dein Bild aufgenommen wurde. Dass Bilder aus dem niedersächsischen Teil des Harzes hier erlaubt sind, das wurde schon ziemlich am Anfang dieses Bilderrätsels klargestellt.


Genau, aber ich weiß beides nicht ... 



Der bayerische Rennsteig ist asphaltiert?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die spinnen, die Bayern!


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Oktober 2011)

Fehlpost...


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Oktober 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Der bayerische Rennsteig ist asphaltiert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komplett. Damit meine ich beides...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (11. Oktober 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Derjenige, der sagen kann wo dein Bild aufgenommen wurde. Dass Bilder aus dem niedersächsischen Teil des Harzes hier erlaubt sind, das wurde schon ziemlich am Anfang dieses Bilderrätsels klargestellt.
> 
> Bild 1 ist mir bekannt, aber ich halte mich zurück.
> Bild 2 weiss ich nicht.
> ...



Ok, dann macht Michael  weiter oder weiß jemand anders ausser den OHA Gruppe wo diese "belebte" Innenstadt ist?

Bild 2: ist der Wanderweg von Gieboldehausen zum Forsthaus Hübethal. Gut Zwischenstation für eine Wintertour


----------



## micha2 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi,



Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Ok, dann macht Michael  weiter oder weiß jemand anders ausser den OHA Gruppe wo diese "belebte" Innenstadt ist?



Nur Geduld. Dein Bild #1 darf hier erst mal drei Tage stehen, bevor es aufgelöst werden muss. Und da es nicht wirklich schwer ist, wird es bestimmt jemand rauskriegen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzerbergziege (11. Oktober 2011)

Meinst Du? ,-)


----------



## Kasebi (11. Oktober 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Genau, aber ich weiß beides nicht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind halt auch nur Römer die Bayrischen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Oktober 2011)

@kasebi
Wie geht es deinem Schlüsselbein?


----------



## Harzerbergziege (14. Oktober 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 Tage sind rum. Micha weiß es: Fußgängerzone Herzberg vor der Eisdiele.


----------



## Kasebi (15. Oktober 2011)

Off Topic


Physioterrorist schrieb:


> @kasebi
> Wie geht es deinem Schlüsselbein?



Dem Schlüsselbein gehts relativ gut. Ich gehe nun schon wieder drei Wochen arbeiten. Und hab natürlich auch schon die ersten Touren gemacht.  Ich hab außer einer gewissen Wetterfühligkeit kaum noch Schmerzen. Anders sieht es mit der Schulter und Nackenmuskulatur aus. Da habe ich noch immer ganz schön Schmerzen. Vor allem in Ruhephasen. Aber du weißt ja: Schmerzen tun nicht weh.  Schmerzen machen süchtig.
Trainieren tu ich auch wieder. Ziel sind die Klassischen drei MME Rennen im nächsten Jahr.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich hat @ Micha2 nicht gelöst, sondern nur behauptet es zu wissen. Aus diesem Grund müsste, entsprechend den Regeln @ Harzerbergziege nochmal ran. Wie dem auch sei, wer jetzt dran ist ist mir eigentlich egal. Hauptsache es wird wieder ein neues Foto hoch geladen. Wenn die Zwei bis Mitternacht nix gepostet haben sollte die freie Jagd eröffnet werden. Wer zuerst kommt...


----------



## micha2 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi,



Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat @ Micha2 nicht gelöst, sondern nur behauptet es zu wissen.



Das ist richtig, und ich habe im Moment auch kein neues Bild.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (17. Oktober 2011)

Na dann mal frisch auf zum fröhlichen Jagen. Mal wieder was aus einer ganz anderen Perspektive. Was kann man hier bewundern? Ich denk mal, der eine oder andere kennt es aus ner anderen Perspektive. Gesucht ist der Name des Ortes.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (17. Oktober 2011)

Mal so schnell aus der Mittagspause - müßte die Bucht von Saalthal-Alter sein, unterhalb von Bucha an der Hohenwarte.

War gestern in der Nähe - Bleilochrunde .


----------



## jk197 (18. Oktober 2011)

Korrekt!

Solltest mal wieder am Bleiloch unterwegs sein, gibst mal bescheid. Wo bist Du denn rumgefahren?


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (18. Oktober 2011)

An der Staumauer geparkt, dann sind wir über den Pilzweg zum neuen Radweg nach Gräfenwarth, nach Saalburg, Saaldorf, Mittag bei den Finnhütten und dann durch alle Fjorde wieder zur Mauer zurück.

Schöne Nachmittagsrunde.

Das mit dem melden machen wir, Hohenwarte ist nämlich mal als nächstes wieder dran. 

Sind öfter mal unten, da das Elternhaus des Kumpels in Lothra steht.

Lege dann mal was nicht all zu schweres nach - kommt aber drauf an, wo man i. d. R. in Thüringen unterwegs ist .


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (19. Oktober 2011)

Merkwürdig - sonst ist es doch hier teilweise so schnell mit dem Erraten.

Entweder es ist keiner da, weil alle genauso intensiv und pausenlos arbeiten wie ich gerade  , oder es war noch nie einer in OSTTHÜRINGEN auf der STÄDTEKETTE unterwegs.

(Das war ein Tipp!)


----------



## jk197 (19. Oktober 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Merkwürdig - sonst ist es doch hier teilweise so schnell mit dem Erraten.
> 
> Entweder es ist keiner da, weil alle genauso intensiv und pausenlos arbeiten wie ich gerade  , oder es war noch nie einer in OSTTHÜRINGEN auf der STÄDTEKETTE unterwegs.
> 
> (Das war ein Tipp!)


 

Also ich wollte ja ganz am Anfang sagen, daß das in Saalfeld ist, wenn man über die Südstadtbrücke hochfährt bei so einer Kleingartenanlage. Da fahr ich eigentlich wöchentlich vorbei und da steht ein großer dicker Baum aber daß der abgestützt ist, wäre mir noch nie aufgefallen.

Aber wenns um die Städtekette geht und Ostthüringen, wirds wohl eher was in Gera sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (19. Oktober 2011)

Gera ist es nicht - das wäre ja simpel. Liegt etwas östlicher und steht gemäß gemeindlicher Information im Guiness-Buch.


----------



## Kasebi (19. Oktober 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> ..... , oder es war noch nie einer in OSTTHÜRINGEN auf der STÄDTEKETTE unterwegs.



Von der Städtekette kenn ich nur das Stück zwischen Maua und Stadtroda.So als schnelle Verbindung.  Das ist dann auch meißt genug des Asphalt's.

Ist das die Grabeiche von Nöbdenitz? Wenn ja bin ich da 2010 lang gekommen. Auf der ersten Etappe des Thüringenweges.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## meinhardon (19. Oktober 2011)

kasebi sollte recht haben. 1000 jährige eiche in nöbdenitz, raudenitzer berg.
gruß


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (20. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich hat Kasebi recht. Es ist die "Grabeiche" oder auch "1000-jährige Eiche" in Nöbdenitz, ca. halbe Strecke zwischen Ronneburg und Schmölln. Ist halt schon ziemlich östlich in Thüringen .

Gibt einen schönen Eintrag bei der Wikipedia unter "Grabeiche".

Heißt so, weil wirklich jemand im hohlen Stamm bestattet liegt.

Ist wohl einer der ältesten Bäume, die es in Europa noch gibt - die Schätzungen gehen zwischen ca. 700 und 1.200 Jahren hin und her.

Städtekette ist natürlich weniger MTB - mehr Kondi schieben. Bietet sich aber mal an, wenn das Wetter oder der Wald-Untergrund nicht so optimal sind, also z. Bps. Spätherbst, Winter oder zeitiges Frühjahr. Ich ziehe dann auch eher den 28er Laufradsatz auf und sehe, daß ich Tempo mach!

Schön also, Herr Kasebi, the next please!

Gruß Rossi


----------



## Kasebi (20. Oktober 2011)

Da will ich mal
Wo steht dieses Kreuz?






Also bis dann
Kasebi

Wo ist mein Bild? 

Nach dem Abendbrot noch ein Versuch


----------



## Kasebi (20. Oktober 2011)

Klappe die Zweite.
Wo steht dieses Kreuz





Also bis dann
Kasebi

Hura es hat geklappt


----------



## Hagitator (20. Oktober 2011)

Letztes WE war ich dort wandern, deshalb der Geistesblitz:
das ist die Glocke am Kandelaber, oberhalb von Catterfeld.

http://www.gemeinde-leinatal.de/i0301.htm

Ich habe kein Bild und gebe ab an den nächsten.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (21. Oktober 2011)

Dann drängle ich mich schnell nochmal rein und frage:

Wo habe ich denn da staunenderweise  eine Ehrenrunde gedreht?

Gruß Rossi


----------



## Kasebi (21. Oktober 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Dann drängle ich mich schnell nochmal rein und frage:
> 
> Wo habe ich denn da staunenderweise  eine Ehrenrunde gedreht?
> 
> Gruß Rossi



Ein Bismarkturm? Aber welcher dann? Jena?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (22. Oktober 2011)

Jawohlja, der in Jena, idyllisch im Wald oberhalb Mühltal / Papiermühle gelegen.

Freigabe erteilt.

Gruß Rossi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (22. Oktober 2011)

Und wie isses hiermit?




Das wird sicherlich genau so schnell wie meine anderen Rätselbilder gelöst.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (22. Oktober 2011)

Tschuldigung, hab vor dem zu-Bett-gehen (morgen zeitiges Aufstehen für kalte Runde rund um Erfurt - 3 Gleichen - Riechheimer etc.) noch mal reingeschaut.

Mußte etwas überlegen von wegen Leuchtenburg oder so, aber dann fiel es mir wie Schupen aus den Haaren: Burg Posterstein, Nähe Ronneburg. 

Für einen Geraer fast Heimspiel - übrigens ca. 5 km bis zu der Eiche von weiter oben.

Gruß Rossi


----------



## Kasebi (23. Oktober 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, hab vor dem zu-Bett-gehen (morgen zeitiges Aufstehen für kalte Runde rund um Erfurt - 3 Gleichen - Riechheimer etc.) noch mal reingeschaut.
> 
> Mußte etwas überlegen von wegen Leuchtenburg oder so, aber dann fiel es mir wie Schupen aus den Haaren: Burg Posterstein, Nähe Ronneburg.
> 
> ...



Alles Richtig! Du bist wieder drann. 
 Das habe ich alles auf der Tour (Thüringenweg) von Altenburg nach Greiz kennengelernt.
 Ich wohne ja auch nicht allzuweit von Gera weg. Da könnten wir doch mal gemeinsam die Elsterhänge um Bad Köstritz aber auch Mühltal oder Zeitzgrund unsicher machen. Ich bin allerdings kein Frohreiter sondern "nur" Tourenfahrer.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Oktober 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> ... kalte Runde rund um Erfurt - 3 Gleichen - Riechheimer etc. ...


Alle Achtung, die 3 Gleichen und den Riechheimer Berg in einer Runde - das ist schon ordentlich. 
Fehlen nur der Kaffberg bei Wandersleben, die Kupferstraße bei Bittstädt und die Alteburg bei Arnstadt ... 

Wo bist du gestartet?


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (24. Oktober 2011)

Morgen zusammen!

Ein paar kurze Rückinfos, bevor der Ernst des Lebens wieder richtig losgeht (Oder war's der August des Lebens? Ich bin Montag morgens manchmal nicht so sicher.):

@ Kasebi:

"Da könnten wir doch mal gemeinsam die Elsterhänge um Bad Köstritz aber auch Mühltal oder Zeitzgrund unsicher machen."

Gern, müssen wir uns mal treffen, zumal es gerade im Mühltal und Zeitzgrund ja ein paar schöne Trails gibt. Da sind wir eben bloß nicht so die Extrem-Auskenner, daß wir schon viele davon gefunden hätten.

Könnten im Gegenzug die Dir vom Thüringenweg vielleicht schon teilweise bekannten Trails im Elstertal anbieten (so etwa Wünschendorf bis Berga respektive Greiz). Die schönsten kennst Du da bestimmt noch nicht alle. Sozusagen All-Mountain vom Feinsten, um es mal in die neumodischen Kategorien einzuteilen.

Im übrigen: das mit dem Freeride haben wir in der Gruppe etwas anders definiert. Unser Verständnis: Ein Freerider macht einfach alles so, wie's ihm paßt. Da kann man sich am nächsten Tag prima von den Dingen vom Vortag lossagen. Oder auch mal nur Armani-Brillen shoppen gehen.

Also: wir sind prinzipiell keine 5-m-Drop-Springer oder Vertrider, weil da sind wir zu alt dazu und bekommen das nicht mehr auf die Reihe und die Oberschenkelhalsbrüche heilen zu langsam.

Wir fahren gerne Touren, fahren gern Berge hoch (auch bis 2 T am Stück), fahren sie gern ohne Asphaltanteil wieder runter (möglichst Trail-lastig), shutteln aber auch mal (bevorzugt am Gardasee) und gehen gern auch in den Bikepark. Und zu Konditionszwecken wird durchaus auf's Crossrad oder ähnliches Gerät zurückgegriffen. An Bike-Ruhetagen wird geshoppt oder gewandert mit Anspruch.

Schubladendenken finden wir voll doof!

@ _torsten_:

"Wo bist du gestartet?"

Am Park+Ride Thüringenhalle. Da runter zur Gera, Gera-Radweg und Triniusweg über Ingersleben u. Apfelstädt nach Wandersleben. Weiter Triniusweg (weiß-blau-weiß markiert) über Burg Gleichen und Mühlburg zur Wachsenburg. Der Verbinder zwischen Mühlburg und Wachsenburg ist ja übrigens sehr schick. Dann über Ichtershausen, Kirchheim und Werningsleben (hauptsächlich auf LPG-Wegen) nach Riechheim. In Remineszens an den Marathon den Berg hochgeschoben , rüber zur A4, über Jägerstieg und Forsthaus das Schöntal runter und dann in Schleife über den Truppenübungsplatz. Dort waren 'ne Menge Leute unterwegs. Dann noch am Steiger durch den Wald, lt. Karte heißt der Trail "Schindleichsweg" - spooky. Und zurück zum Auto.

Waren so ca. 75 km und ca. 1,1 T hm. Am Auto war dann aber konditionell auch absolut Pumpe. 

Die Schlenker über Kaffberg (super Name!) und Arnstadt hatten wir erwogen, wäre aber zeitlich prekär geworden.

Sind so gegen 10 los und waren halb sechs wieder am Wagen.

Früh ca. 3°, dann wurde es Bombe (Sonne und ca. 15°), und ab ca. halb fünf zog's wieder an.

Bis dann und Gruß

Rossi


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (24. Oktober 2011)

Und nun noch was zum Nachdenken:

Wo steh ich da auf der Brücke? Bzw.: wie heißt die? und über welchen Fluß führt die?

Gruß Rossi


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Oktober 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Und nun noch was zum Nachdenken:
> 
> Wo steh ich da auf der Brücke? Bzw.: wie heißt die? und über welchen Fluß führt die?
> 
> Gruß Rossi


Du hattest die Marienthalbrücke über die Apfelstedt in deiner Wegbeschreibung gar nicht erwähnt. Oder hatte ich sie überlesen? 

Übrigens ... die Runde durch/über den Thüringer Geopark ist immer wieder schön. Bei solchem Wetter wie am letzten WE um so mehr. Wenn ihr mal wieder hier unterwegs seid, sagt Bescheid. Vllt klappt´s ja zeitlich für eine gemeinsame Tour. Es gibt da noch einiges mehr zu erfahren.  Ich war am Samstag dort in der Gegend.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (24. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich habe ich sie absichtlich nicht erwähnt .

Wollte es mal nicht so schwer machen.

Danke für den Link, werde ich mal lesen und mich beim nächsten Mal in der schönen Gegend vorher melden.

Du bist dran.

Gruß Rossi


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Oktober 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich sie absichtlich nicht erwähnt .
> 
> Wollte es mal nicht so schwer machen.
> 
> ...


Danke! Eigentlich gab´s am Samstag auf der Strecke wieder viele Motive, aber ohne Knipse im Rucksack ... 

Egal, wo führt diese Treppe hin bzw. wozu gehört sie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (25. Oktober 2011)

Leider weiß ich's nicht, aber sieht nach einem hammermäßigen DH-Erlebnis aus !


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Oktober 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> ... aber sieht nach einem hammermäßigen DH-Erlebnis aus !


Na ja, nicht für mich. 

Hier die "Treppe" von oben:




Interessant, dass der Knieholm um die Wackersteine herumgebaut wurde.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Oktober 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Na ja, nicht für mich.
> 
> Hier die "Treppe" von oben:
> 
> ...


Erinnert mich ein wenig an Achtermannshöhe


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß es immer noch nicht, aber gebe nach Bild 2 offen zu, daß es wohl kein Teil einer erprobenswerten DH-Strecke sein sollte. Wohl mehr Trial oder Free-Climbing. Aber nur mit roten Socken und Klampfe und Camping-Beutel .


----------



## _torsten_ (26. Oktober 2011)

Udo1 weiß einfach alles. 

Es ist die Achtermannshöhe. Und du darfst weiter machen.


----------



## Kasebi (26. Oktober 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Ich weiß es immer noch nicht, aber gebe nach Bild 2 offen zu, daß es wohl kein Teil einer erprobenswerten DH-Strecke sein sollte. Wohl mehr Trial oder Free-Climbing. Aber nur mit roten Socken und Klampfe und Camping-Beutel .



Also wenn du dort schon auffallen willst dann doch bitte mit einer Everest reifen High Tech Ausrüstung.  Ich hätte schon Schwierigkeiten mein Bike dort Hoch oder runter zu tragen.  Aber fahren? Nie und nimmer
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (26. Oktober 2011)

Dann seht Euch mal das an - auch noch mit nem Hardtail 


Und schön vom Gipfel runter:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv8rtF2Hgbc"]Nicolai Webisode Pt. 2 - Daniel Jahn - Conti Nicolai Team      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Muss Spass machen, wenn man's kann...


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (26. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Videos.

Das erste super fluffig, das zweite einfach nur Können.

Ich sag ja - mehr Bike-Trial als DH, zumindest im oberen Teil. Da würd ich mir auch in die Hosen machen. Weiter unten geht es ja, und im Wald ist das wohl einfach nur Flow-Trail vom feinsten. Danke!


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2011)

Von hier hat man einen super Blick über die Hügel.




wie man unschwer, trotz Nebel am Horizont, sehen kann.
Welches Gebäude befindet sich denn ca. 20 m hinter mir?


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (28. Oktober 2011)

Ins Blaue hinein geraten: das Kyffhäuser-Denkmal? bzw. daneben die  Ruine der Unterburg?

Nur, weil der Bauingenieur in mir meint, daß das Mauerwerk rechts dazu passen könnte - habe es mir bei der Gipfelpause zum diesjährigen Marathon genau angesehen .

Wüßte allerdings nicht, wohin Du dann geblickt hättest.

Sicherheit der Ansage tendiert gegen Null .

Gruß Rossi


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Ins Blaue hinein geraten: das Kyffhäuser-Denkmal? bzw. daneben die  Ruine der Unterburg?
> 
> Nur, weil der Bauingenieur in mir meint, daß das Mauerwerk rechts dazu passen könnte - habe es mir bei der Gipfelpause zum diesjährigen Marathon genau angesehen .
> 
> ...


Leider nicht richtig, ist nicht im Kyffhäuser, aber in der Nähe des Karstwanderweges. Blickrichtung ist Südwest so in Richtung Glockenstein und Kirchberg.


----------



## ohmtroll (28. Oktober 2011)

Jo Udo da hast Du es eigentlich mal einfach gemacht und Dich per Bild aus Deinem Merseburg Thema selber zitiert 
Die Burgruine Hohenstein hat übrigens einen sehr schönen Wanderweg (ich glaube Wandermarkierung grüner Balken) mit drei Spitzkehren nach Westen hinunter. 
 Wir sind den letztens sogar raufgefahren. Ok, zum größten Teil  
Interessante Ziele auf meiner To-Do-Liste in der Gegend bei Neustadt/Harz wären da noch Heinrichs- und Ebersburg...


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Jo Udo da hast Du es eigentlich mal einfach gemacht und Dich per Bild aus Deinem Merseburg Thema selber zitiert
> Die Burgruine Hohenstein hat übrigens einen sehr schönen Wanderweg (ich glaube Wandermarkierung grüner Balken) mit drei Spitzkehren nach Westen hinunter.
> Wir sind den letztens sogar raufgefahren. Ok, zum größten Teil
> Interessante Ziele auf meiner To-Do-Liste in der Gegend bei Neustadt/Harz wären da noch Heinrichs- und Ebersburg...


Recht hast Du und bist dran.


----------



## ohmtroll (28. Oktober 2011)

Wo ist das?






Edit: Uupss..

Edit (2) Tipp: Bild ist vom letzten Sonntag


----------



## Udo1 (1. November 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wo ist das?
> 
> 
> Edit: Uupss..
> ...


MMMh, gibt es noch einen kleinen Tipp?


----------



## ohmtroll (1. November 2011)

Ist ne Allee im Wald, fast exakt Nord-Süd Ausrichtung, nicht allzuweit von der B4 entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (2. November 2011)

Schwierig, da bestimmt aus mittel- bis nord-thüringischen Gefilden, daher unter Vorbehalt: 

Die Auffahrt zum Possen?

Bin mir sehr unsicher, denn da war ich erst 1 mal. Zumindest übertage, untertage schon des öfteren .

Gruß Rossi


----------



## ohmtroll (2. November 2011)

Top. Stimmt Genau. Die Kastanienallee ist die Auffahrt zum Possen von Süden her. Du bist dran.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (2. November 2011)

Freut mich!

So, dann jetzt mal was Historisches.

Soviel ist klar, es handelt sich um einen Gedenkstein.

1. Wo steht er aber? Und wie wird der Ort allgemein und regional bezeichnet?

2. für das Erzielen von Zusatzpunkten : welche Zahlen sind auf dem Stein dargestellt (sprich "Übersetzung" römische in arabische Ziffern)?

Viel Spaß!

Gruß Rossi


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Freut mich!
> 
> So, dann jetzt mal was Historisches.
> 
> ...


Es ist das Denkmal über dem Preussengrab bei Ichtershausen. 
1813 und 1814 zum Andenken von der Gemeinde Ichtershausen.
Die Tafel mit der Inschrift wurde 1819 befestigt.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (2. November 2011)

Also das ging ja schnell. 

Natürlich richtig. Gibt übrigens einen schönen Eintrag bei Ich-weiß-alles-WIKIPEDIA. Nur noch zur Ergänzung: Die erste Zahl ist eine 700 und bezeichnet die Anzahl der dort beigesetzten tapferen Vaterlandsverteidiger.

Udo, du bist ein Schnellrätsler, potentieller Günter-Jauch-Kandidat und wieder dran.

Gruß Rossi


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2011)

Wo steht dieser Turm, oder wie ist sein Name?


----------



## _torsten_ (3. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wo steht dieser Turm, oder wie ist sein Name?


Das steht links unten auf dem Schild: es ist der Poppenturm auf dem Poppenberg bei Ilfeld im Südharz.


----------



## Udo1 (3. November 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das steht links unten auf dem Schild: es ist der Poppenturm auf dem Poppenberg bei Ilfeld im Südharz.


Na dann torsten, mach mal weiter.


----------



## _torsten_ (3. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann torsten, mach mal weiter.


Wenn jemand auf die Schnelle ein interessantes Rätselfoto hat, darf sie/er gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (3. November 2011)

Bissel Ablenkung ist ja manchmal nicht schlecht, und wenn's bei der Arbeit ist .

Eines hab ich noch griffbereit und dränge mich damit nochmal kurz rein.

Wo ist's / was ist's?

Tipp: dran vorbei gefahren ist wohl jeder hier schon mal, aber ober er es gesehen hat?

Tipp 2: Mit dran vorbei gefahren ist nicht das Fahrrad gemeint - mehr das andere Ding mit Motor und 4 Rädern.

_Tipp 3:_ Heute ist's da ziemlich laut, aber bald gar nicht mehr.

Tipp 4 (noch kurz vor Feierabend (16.00 Uhr): Ihr habt das Gebäude mit dem Auto in ca. 20 m Luftlinie passiert, wart entweder von Ost nach West oder von West nach Ost unterwegs, und habt dabei vermutlich nicht die vielen Botaniker sehen können, die sich dort gern rumtreiben, um in Europa eher seltene, dort aber recht häufig anzutreffende Pflanzen zu beforschen.


Gruß Rossi


----------



## homebasement (5. November 2011)

hey rossi gib nich gleich so viele tipps. vielleicht haben am wochenend ein paar leute mehr zeit zum rätseln.


ätschbätsch ich weis es schon....


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. November 2011)

Ich bin sogar schon mit dem Fahrrad dran vorbei...


----------



## openstoker (6. November 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Tipp 4 (noch kurz vor Feierabend (16.00 Uhr): Ihr habt das Gebäude mit dem Auto in ca. 20 m Luftlinie passiert, wart entweder von Ost nach West oder von West nach Ost unterwegs, und habt dabei vermutlich nicht die vielen Botaniker sehen können, die sich dort gern rumtreiben, um in Europa eher seltene, dort aber recht häufig anzutreffende Pflanzen zu beforschen.



Das Haus kommt mir in der Tat nicht bekannt vor, aber den Hinweisen nach muss es im Leutratal bei Jena sein, wo demnächst der Tunnel der A 4 aufgemacht wird, damit die Orchideen ihre Ruhe haben?


----------



## Kasebi (6. November 2011)

Openstoker hat recht. Das ist im Leutratal bei Jena. Es ist ein Wanderheim der "Naturfreunde". Falls es ihnen nach ihrer Pleite noch gehört.
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## homebasement (6. November 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Openstoker hat recht. Das ist im Leutratal bei Jena. Es ist ein Wanderheim der "Naturfreunde". Falls es ihnen nach ihrer Pleite noch gehört.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


 
soweit ich weis gehört das gebäude den - glaswerken- schott jena und aktuell ist der NABU mieter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (6. November 2011)

Alles richtig .

Es ist die "Wanderhütte Leutratal" im selbigen, ca. auf Höhe der beiden kleinen Autobahn-Parkplätze, im Wald ca. 20 m neben der Richtungsfahrbahn Erfurt.

Gehört seit eh und je Schott, war ehemals an die Naturfreunde Jena vermietet/verpachtet und wird nun von der Jugendabteilung des NABU geführt.

War früher sicher sehr idyllisch, nach dem Autobahnbau verlor sie an Bedeutung, aber vielleicht gewinnt sie die nach dem Trassenrückbau wieder zurück.

Sehr schöne Fahrt durchs Tal, auf breitem Weg neben der Richtungsfahrbahn Dresden oder (selbst im Fühjahr gefunden und ausprobiert) leicht verfallenem und verwachsenen Trail neben der Richtungsfahrbahn Erfurt.

Ich gebe ab für das nächste Rätsel zum Zeitvertreib.

Gruß Rossi


----------



## openstoker (7. November 2011)

Nun denn. Eine der Ortschaften reicht mir, Pluspunkte für den Namen des Standorts. Besser zu leicht als zu schwer - wie beim Fahrradgewicht.


----------



## h2okopf (8. November 2011)

Das im Hintergrund erinnert mich an Schwarza, dann wäre das Örtchen im Vordergrund Zeigerheim und der Hügel scheint irgendwie Liske zu heißen. Wobei das ganz am Rand meiner Karte ist, der Standpunkt könnte auch ein kleines Stück weiter nördlich sein.


----------



## openstoker (8. November 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Das im Hintergrund erinnert mich an Schwarza, dann wäre das Örtchen im Vordergrund Zeigerheim und der Hügel scheint irgendwie Liske zu heißen. Wobei das ganz am Rand meiner Karte ist, der Standpunkt könnte auch ein kleines Stück weiter nördlich sein.



Alles richtig, weiter geht's!


----------



## h2okopf (8. November 2011)

Wer ist denn das und wo steht er rum?


----------



## bigshot84 (8. November 2011)

Das ist "Fürst Karl Günther" und der steht in Gehren auf dem "Langen Berg".

Bin nur gerade am überlegen ob ich noch ein Bild habe.
Falls jemand schneller ein Bild postet als ich kann er dass gerne machen.


----------



## h2okopf (8. November 2011)

Korrekt. Dann darf der nächste.


----------



## bigshot84 (8. November 2011)

Hab was gefunden! 

Wo stehe ich und wie heißt der Ort?


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (10. November 2011)

Nun ja, sicher irgendwo in unserem schönen Mittelgebirge, so viel sollte klar sein, aber mal ein kleiner Tipp zur Eingrenzung?

Gruß Rossi


----------



## bigshot84 (10. November 2011)

Der Ort liegt zwichen Manebach und Schmiedefeld also wenns jetzt nichts wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (10. November 2011)

bigshot84 schrieb:


> Der Ort liegt zwichen Manebach und Schmiedefeld also wenns jetzt nichts wird.


----------



## bigshot84 (10. November 2011)

was ist so lustig?


----------



## _torsten_ (10. November 2011)

bigshot84 schrieb:


> Der Ort liegt zwichen Manebach und Schmiedefeld also wenns jetzt nichts wird.



Da liegt auch der Meyersgrund - der ist´s aber nicht. 

Ich grüble schon die ganze Zeit, wo du für das Panorama gestanden hast: auf dem Schlossberg oder auf dem Teichkopf?


----------



## ohmtroll (10. November 2011)

bigshot84 schrieb:


> was ist so lustig?



Na die Anzahl der Ortschaften zwischen Manebach und Schmiedefeld.


@Torsten: Also vom Panoramaweg aus ist's nicht. Würde sagen Schloßberg.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (10. November 2011)

Wohl eher auf dem Schloßberg, weil da scheint der Blick nach Stützerbach etwas unverbauter / unverbaumter.

Tschuldigung, daß keiner von ganz allein drauf kam. Ich meine, der Hinweis war nun sehr explizit, aber man kommt da ja nun auch nicht jeden Tag lang. Ich beispielsweise erst einmal bislang, und das etwas oberhalb, als Rennsteig-Abstecher sozusagen. 

War wohl doch was für Insider und die sogenannten Local's .

Gruß Rossi


----------



## bigshot84 (10. November 2011)

@ ohmtroll dann lös halt auf wo das Foto geschossen wurde und den Ort dazu der so schwierig ist


----------



## ohmtroll (10. November 2011)

Ok. Stützerbach. 

Torstens Empfehlung: Panorama- plus Goethewanderweg fahren 

Wo ist das:







?


----------



## _torsten_ (10. November 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wo ist das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kleiner Tipp: Fängt mit "W" an und hört mir "r" auf. Zumindest sind es die restlichen Mauern davon. 

Und für Insider: Das ist der Ort, an dem das Eisenschwein in einen Auebiker verwandelt wurde.


----------



## ohmtroll (10. November 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Und für Insider: Das ist der Ort, an dem das Eisenschwein in einen Auebiker verwandelt wurde.


Naja, im Herzen blieb er zur Hälfte ein Eisenschwein, glaub ich. 
Aber das ist ja auch aller Ehren wert.

Was ich noch vergessen hatte zu sagen: Torsten darf hier nicht mitraten.  
Oder Er muss auflösen und das nächste Bild beibringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (11. November 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Torsten darf hier nicht mitraten.


----------



## ohmtroll (11. November 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


>


Bild, nicht smiley!


----------



## _torsten_ (11. November 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Bild, nicht smiley!


Sorry, ich hab leider kein Bild griffbereit. Deswegen löse ich auch nicht. 

Also wer´s weiß - lösen.


----------



## FrWi (11. November 2011)

Das sollte das *W*apurgiskloste*r* sein.


----------



## ohmtroll (11. November 2011)

FrWi schrieb:


> Das sollte das *W*apurgiskloste*r* sein.



Bingo. Siehe  Informationen u.a. auf diesen Seiten.
Eine weitere Kultstätte der Auebiker liegt auf den Osterklippe oberhalb des Stausees Kelbra. 

FrWi, Du bist dran.


----------



## FrWi (11. November 2011)

OK ich hoffe das war noch nicht dran. 
Wo bin ich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (11. November 2011)

FrWi schrieb:


> OK ich hoffe das war noch nicht dran.
> Wo bin ich:


Das sieht aus wie die Reinsberge: Blick von der Kanzel übers Ziegenried nach Dosdorf.


----------



## FrWi (11. November 2011)

...genau richtig. Ich finde leider auf die Schnelle keine Informationen weiter dazu. 
Dann bist Du dran Torsten.


----------



## _torsten_ (11. November 2011)

FrWi schrieb:


> ...genau richtig. Ich finde leider auf die Schnelle keine Informationen weiter dazu.
> Dann bist Du dran Torsten.


Danke! Jetzt hab ich auch wieder ein Foto.





Wo steht diese sehr markante Linde?


----------



## Teddy (11. November 2011)

@ ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wo es ist, Aber hast du die mit dem Kopf gespalten, weil das Rad davor liegt.


----------



## ohmtroll (11. November 2011)

So alt wie der Riss im Baum isser nu auch wieder nicht


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> So alt wie der Riss im Baum isser nu auch wieder nicht


Stimmt. Es ist das Naturdenkmal in Gutendorf.
Bin ein fleißiger Leser von
*Auebiker...Barbarossas Landplage: November 2010 *


----------



## _torsten_ (12. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Es ist das Naturdenkmal in Gutendorf.
> Bin ein fleißiger Leser von
> *Auebiker...Barbarossas Landplage: November 2010 *


Richtig! Es ist der kleine grüne Punkt am Ostrand von Gutendorf. Mach mal weiter, Udo.

Und für das Lesen gibt´s ein Extralob.


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Richtig! Es ist der kleine grüne Punkt am Ostrand von Gutendorf. Mach mal weiter, Udo.
> 
> Und für das Lesen gibt´s ein Extralob.


Danke Torsten.
Und hier das neue Foto.




Was ist das für eine Säule, oder Urne?


----------



## Deleted 58074 (13. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Danke Torsten.
> Und hier das neue Foto.
> 
> Was ist das für eine Säule, oder Urne?



Verlobungsurne Alexisbad


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2011)

Minzi schrieb:


> Verlobungsurne Alexisbad


Minzi, alles korrekt. Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 58074 (14. November 2011)

Der Schnellste kann weiter machen.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (14. November 2011)

Wie heißt das Bild, und wo ist es aufgestellt?


----------



## CelticTiger (14. November 2011)

Heute morgen am Niederrhein Temperaturen knapp um den Gefrierpunkt.
Bei dieser Kälte geht nun wieder das Theater mit der bockharten und eingesunkenen Talas los. 
Na, wenigstens kommt gerade die Sonne raus. Gibt wohl einen schönen Tag.

SORRY! FALSCHER THREAD! 
Trotzdem ist's hier am Niederrhein saukalt.


----------



## Udo1 (14. November 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Wie heißt das Bild, und wo ist es aufgestellt?


Es ist die Wiedereinweihung des Großbildes "Die friedliche Nutzung der Kernenergie" in Löbichausiehe auch hier: http://web58.webbox4.adminconfig.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=116


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (14. November 2011)

Vollkommen richtig. 

Übrigens sehr monumental in der Wirkung, wenn man davor steht oder das Rad unten anlehnt .

Man darf es z. Bsp. beim Löbichauer Bike-Marathon, regelmäßig am 01. Mai jedes Jahres, passieren, wozu ich nur einladen kann - schöne Veranstaltung zum Jahreseinstieg.

Udo der Schnellrätsler ist wieder dran.

Gruß Rossi


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (14. November 2011)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Heute morgen am Niederrhein Temperaturen knapp um den Gefrierpunkt.
> Bei dieser Kälte geht nun wieder das Theater mit der bockharten und eingesunkenen Talas los.
> Na, wenigstens kommt gerade die Sonne raus. Gibt wohl einen schönen Tag.
> 
> ...


 
Macht nichts - hier auch!


----------



## Udo1 (14. November 2011)

Mal was leichtes, was war das mal für ein Gebäude und wo stehen diese Überreste?


----------



## micha2 (14. November 2011)

Hi,

Kloster Walkenried?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Kloster Walkenried?
> 
> ...


Na dann mach mal weiter.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kloster_Walkenried


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (15. November 2011)

Hi,



Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann mach mal weiter.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kloster_Walkenried



Ich hab keine Bilder mehr. Der schnellste kann weitermachen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ohmtroll (15. November 2011)

Nu da:






Tip: Blick zm Brocken, dazwischen in Luftlinie 5km ein Kali-Rückstandsberg


----------



## jk197 (15. November 2011)

Hmmm, also nen ähnlichen Blick auf den Brocken hatte ich vom Kyffhäuserdenkmal aus. Da würd ich dann mal sagen irgendwo im Kyffhäuser. Hast Du die Fahne da hingehängt oder ist die da immer?


----------



## ohmtroll (15. November 2011)

Die Fahne hat wohl der Rolf da hingehängt. (Kleiner Tip!)
Der Blick ist nicht aus dem Kyffhäuser Gebirge. 
Nochn Tip: OSM und Lineal.


----------



## micha2 (15. November 2011)

Hi,

südlich von Obergebra, ich weiss nicht wie der Berg heisst.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ohmtroll (15. November 2011)

Obergebraer Wald ist richtig. 
Der Ort heißt "Rolf's Blick" (auch so in OSM, login notwendig).
Im Vordergrund sieht man Obergebra und dahinter den Monte Kali von Bleicherode.
Ein sehr schöner Wanderweg zieht sich von West nach Ost an der Kalkabbruchkante dieses östlichen Dünteils entlang von oberhalb Friedrichsrode nach Großlohra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (15. November 2011)

Der schnellste kann weitermachen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2011)

Was soll das Ding auf dem Bild darstellen und wo befindet es sich?


----------



## Maik68 (15. November 2011)

Für mich sieht das Ding aus wie ein Schnitt durch einen Holzkohlemailer.
Aber wo das sein soll? Keine Ahnung. Also wie bei den meisten Bildern hier.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Kasebi (15. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Was soll das Ding auf dem Bild darstellen und wo befindet es sich?



Es sollte mich doch nicht wundern wenn das da links nicht meiner einer ist Der Naturlehrpfad ist übrigens ein schöner Trail
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (15. November 2011)

Als Trail ist der aber ganz schön verblockt, zumindest am Einstieg. Und i. d. R. klatschnaß, außer im Hochsommer. 

Der Pechofen bei Hermsdorf, oberhalb Zeitzgrund.

Gruß Rossi


----------



## Kasebi (15. November 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Als Trail ist der aber ganz schön verblockt, zumindest am Einstieg. Und i. d. R. klatschnaß, außer im Hochsommer.
> 
> Der Pechofen bei Hermsdorf, oberhalb Zeitzgrund.
> 
> Gruß Rossi



Ich habs aber schon geschafft mit dem Hardtail dort runter zu fahren. Allerdings ist das schon ne weile her. Und am Geländer auf der linken Seite bin ich aber auch schon hängengeblieben und hab einen filmreifen Stunt hingelegt.Naß ist der doch nur im Bereich der Quelle. Interessant ist der Lehrpfad noch mal im Bereich der Zeitzbachwand und des Falkentales.  Es giebt da schon einiges was man fahren kann, wenn Sturm und Forst das nicht verhindern. Ansonsten hast du recht. Muß Udo als Bildgeber nur noch bestätigen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (15. November 2011)

Maik68 schrieb:


> Aber wo das sein soll? Keine Ahnung. Also wie bei den meisten Bildern hier.


Das kommt davon, wenn man immer nur im OstWestExpress-Tempo durch die Gegend fährt.

duck und


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (15. November 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> .Naß ist der doch nur im Bereich der Quelle.


 
Stimmt, hat ich wohl noch anders in Erinnerung, bin lang nicht mehr dort lang. Aber schöne Ecke in unserer schönen mitteldeutschen Mittelgebirgslandschaft .


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Als Trail ist der aber ganz schön verblockt, zumindest am Einstieg. Und i. d. R. klatschnaß, außer im Hochsommer.
> 
> Der Pechofen bei Hermsdorf, oberhalb Zeitzgrund.
> 
> Gruß Rossi


Na klar Rossi, du hast recht und bist somit dran.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (17. November 2011)

OK. Ich mach's mal nicht so schwer.

Da hat scheinbar jemand einen Reifenwechsel gemacht und den alten nicht fach- und umweltgerecht entsorgt .

Aber wo?

Da ich erst am Dienstag wieder in den Landen bin (Kurztrip nach Baden-Würschtelberg), gebe ich dem Lösenden schon mal die Freigabe zur Weiterführung der Rätselmaßnahme.

Gruß Rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (17. November 2011)

Hmmm, ist das auf dem Ronneburger Tagebau, der dann als Areal für die Bundesgartenschau genutzt wurde und dann Weltentor wurde und jetzt vielleicht ein Freilichtmuseum für nen Tagebau ist?


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (18. November 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ist das auf dem Ronneburger Tagebau, der dann als Areal für die Bundesgartenschau genutzt wurde und dann Weltentor wurde und jetzt vielleicht ein Freilichtmuseum für nen Tagebau ist?



Korrekt, auf dem Buga-Gelände in Ronneburg. Ein Reifen vom Caterpillar-Radlader der Wismut.

Du bist. 

Gruß Rossi


----------



## Maik68 (18. November 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn man immer nur im OstWestExpress-Tempo durch die Gegend fährt. [/img]


Ne ne, damit hat das nichts zu tun.
Die Bilder sind halt alle aus Ecken in die ich so nicht komme.
wolltest du nicht mal ne Tour um Erfurt machen?
Mir ist so als ob du dieses bei der letzten EIC-Querung gesagt hättest.

Gruß Maik


----------



## _torsten_ (18. November 2011)

Maik68 schrieb:


> wolltest du nicht mal ne Tour um Erfurt machen?


Ich mache ständig Touren um Erfurt, habe aber zu selten meine Kamera dabei.
Aber du hast natürlich Recht, ich wollte was organisieren. Das habe ich auch nicht vergessen. Ich "arbeite" gerade an eine Winterpokal-Abschlusstour im März 2012. Kommst du da mit?


----------



## jk197 (20. November 2011)

Sorry,
war bis heute in Leipzig unterwegs auf der ABGEFAHREN. Vielleicht hab ich ja sogar den einen oder anderen von Euch gesehen  Hier nun also doch noch was zum Raten: Wo war ich hier, bei welchem Event und mit was für nem Fortbewegungsmittel??? 





EDIT: Kleiner Tipp am Rande, ich denke, der eine oder andere ist am Ufer in Blickrichtung vom Ufer ausgehend ca 50 m entfernt mit nem anderen Fortbewegungsmittel vorbeigekommen. Da endet ein sehr schöner Trail 

EDIT2: Das Event findet jährlich einmal statt und im Hintergrund sieht man einen Campingplatz, der neben einer ganz speziellen Brücke liegt.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (22. November 2011)

Bin auch wieder aus Baden zurück.

Ich lehn' mich jetzt mal weit raus und spekuliere:

1) es sollte an der Hohenwarte sein

2) ich vermute, der Startpunkt ist der Campingplatz Linkenmühle

3) welchen Trail Du jetzt speziell meinst, weiß ich nicht, aber wenn's dort ist, wo ich denke, dann ist er gut, denn da sind (fast) alle gut.

4) mit der Brücke würdest Du in dem Fall die nicht mehr existente Brücke Linkenmühle-Altenroth meinen (zumindest nicht mehr über Wasser existent)

5) als Event ziehe ich den alljährlichen "Wasserwandertag" in Betracht

6) Du hast entweder im Schlauchboot, im Padelboot, im Kajak, im Kanadier oder in einer Badwanne / einem Eimer / dem Waschkessel von Deiner Oma gesessen.

Wie gesagt, reine Spekulation.

Gruß Rossi


----------



## jk197 (23. November 2011)

Moinmoin,

also spekulieren kannst Du echt gut  Ist der Trail runter von Ziegenrück über die Teufelskanzel. Auch der Wasserwandertag ist vollkommen richtig und ich saß im Kanu. War echt schön.

Also Du bist dran!


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (23. November 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ist der Trail runter von Ziegenrück über die Teufelskanzel.


 
Stimmt, der kommt da raus und ist echt schön. Vor allem, nachdem man bei ca. 30° im Schatten (den wir im Juni dort nicht hatten ) vom Conrod aus bis zur Kanzel hochgekurbelt ist!

Wird langsam eng mit den Bildern aus Thüringen, muß mal wieder was fotographieren! Bilder vom Gardasee hätt' ich noch Hunderte.

Hab aber auch noch was aus der Kategorie "Veranstaltungen":

Unschwer erkennbar ein MTB-Marathon, an welchem ich im Herbst diesen Jahres teilnahm. Das Bild zeigt den Einfahrtsbereich zum Ziel (180°-Kehre durch Straßengraben ). Wo aber war ich da / welcher Marathon war das? Wer dabei war, sollte es wissen.

Und Zusatzpunkte bekommt, wer mir meine Startnummer nennen kann!

Gruß Rossi


----------



## h2okopf (23. November 2011)

Das war der Arnstadt-Marathon in Siegelbach. Der, den ich leider wegen Erkältung nur als Zuschauer verfolgen konnte. 

Zusatzpunkte brauch ich nicht, die schleppen sich immer so schwer. 

Bild habe ich aber frühstens morgen irgendwann, also wenn das richtig ist, darf auch wer anders eines posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (23. November 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Das war der Arnstadt-Marathon in Siegelbach. Der, den ich leider wegen Erkältung nur als Zuschauer verfolgen konnte.


 
Das ist: 1. vollkommen richtig, und 2. sehr bedauerlich, da die Strecke landschaftlich ansprechend und vom Untergrund her angenehm traillastig war und das Zuschauen für Dein persönliches Glück, das sich sicherlich in der koordinierten Kreisbewegung Deiner unteren Extremitäten definiert, natürlich wenig förderlich war .

So darf dann also der Nächste oder der Schnellste.

Gruß Rossi

EDIT: Mit fällt gerade auf, daß ich korrekterweise "der/die Nächste oder der/die Schnellste" hätte schreiben müssen, aber irgendwie treffen sich hier wohl doch nur Kerle. Woran das nur liegt?


----------



## Kasebi (23. November 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> So darf dann also der Nächste oder der Schnellste.
> 
> Gruß Rossi
> 
> EDIT: Mit fällt gerade auf, daß ich korrekterweise "der/die Nächste oder der/die Schnellste" hätte schreiben müssen, aber irgendwie treffen sich hier wohl doch nur Kerle. Woran das nur liegt?



Ich weiß man soll keine Frage mit einer Frage beantworten. Aber wieviele Bikerinnen kennst du die nicht nur die Begleitung der männlichen Biker sind? Ich kenne nur eine die den Touren und Marathon Laden hier ordentlich aufmischen könnte. Und die ist aber bei den Berlinern zu Hause. Nich wor Schnegge?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## h2okopf (23. November 2011)

Hm, ich hab dieses Jahr einmal eine einzelne Bikerin im Wald getroffen beim Sachsenstein. Also geben gibt es sowas.

Und was Arnstadt betrifft: Bin das schon 2 mal mitgefahren ist ist eine der besten Strecken, die ich je als Marathon gefahren bin. Aber die Erkältung hat mich blöderweise fast 6 Wochen Auszeit gekostet bis Mitte Oktober.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (23. November 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Aber wieviele Bikerinnen kennst du die nicht nur die Begleitung der männlichen Biker sind?


 
Das ist das Elend. Klar, sind wir halt unter uns und brauchen uns nicht zu benehmen, aber manchmal wär's doch nett. Brauch ich mir nur das nahezu ungefahrene Scott Contessa anzuschauen, das im Keller hinten den meinigen ein staubiges Randgruppendasein fristet. Aber mußte gekauft werden, ein normales Rad zur gefälligeren Alltagsbenutzung ist ja nicht cool genug.

@h2okopf: falls Du noch nicht kennen solltest, als Geheimtipp: Keiler-Bike-Marathon Wombach, in Lohr am Main, Spessart. Nicht all zu weit weg, gefühlte 90% auf Trails einschl. fast sämtlicher Auffahrten (jeweils ca. 300 hm am Stück). Empfand ich als extrem. Auch gut in dieser Hinsicht: Franken-Bike-Marathon in Trieb.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (24. November 2011)

Keiner ein Bild griffbereit?

Eines hätt' ich noch, ein einfaches:

Wo reckt sich dieser stolze Turm gen Himmel?

Tipp: Wenn man von der Ebene des Turms in das nebenliegende Tal zu einer für meine Begriffe äußerst angenehmen Restauration mit einem breiten Spektrum an kühlem Gerstensaft abfahren möchte, kann man den Weg nutzen, den ich auf Bild 2 nahm und hat dabei sowohl eine schöne Fahrt als als auch einen schönen Ausblick. Den hat vielleicht sogar schon ein großer europäischer Feldherr dereinst genossen, aber das ist nur eine Mutmaßung von mir.


----------



## jk197 (25. November 2011)

Ich wußte doch, daß ich das Ding schon mal gesehen hab allerdings von der Autobahn aus. 
Nach Google-Recherche sollte das der Aussichtsturm Landgrafen bei Jena sein. 
Die Tipps haben mir die Recherche dann ziemlich erleichtert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (25. November 2011)

So ist es, der Turm auf dem Landgrafen oberhalb des Jenaer Mühltals. Dahinter liegt Cospeda mit dem napoleonischen Schlachtfeld. Der Weg ins Mühltal hinab ist wie alle Wege der Jenaer Berge wunderbar und mit (der leider offiziell verbotenen) Horizontale zu vergleichen. Er endet an der Papiermühle, die als schöne Ausflugsgaststätte selbst braut. Mein Tipp: das Burschenpils, nicht allzu hart und schön spritzig-frisch, vor allem im Sommer.

Überhaupts immer wieder zu empfehlen, die Kernberge-Runden. Also bieg ruhig mal von der Autobahn ab, ist ja nicht so weit weg vom Thüringer Meer . (Von Gera zum Glück auch nicht.)

Du bist wieder!

Gruß Rossi


----------



## William Foster (25. November 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: das Burschenpils, nicht allzu hart und schön spritzig-frisch, vor allem im Sommer.



Kann ich bestätigen, aber vor 3 Wochen hat's auch noch geschmeckt. Und die haben sogar eigenen Whisky.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (25. November 2011)

William Foster schrieb:


> Und die haben sogar eigenen Whisky.


 
Den habe ich noch nicht gekostet, aber letztens war bei einer kalten Wurstplatte ein Bierbrand mit dabei, sogar ein recht großes Glas. Der war auch heftig, den mußte ich gleich mit einem neuerlichen Bier nachspülen .


----------



## ohmtroll (25. November 2011)

Ist schon lustig, die meisten Mountainbiker die ich kenne, trinken gerne Bier  
Das unterscheidet uns wohl auch von der Rennrad/Triathleten Fraktion.
Daher schlage ich vor, wenn die Fotos alle sind, daß wir mit "Wo gibt's die Tour-Gaststätten mit empfehlenswertem Bier" weitermachen?

Fotos können ja auch dabei sein  
Am besten noch vom Essen... 
Oder andersrum: Foto vom Essen/Bier und Frage: " Wo ist das?"


----------



## Maik68 (25. November 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich mache ständig Touren um Erfurt, habe aber zu selten meine Kamera dabei.
> Aber du hast natürlich Recht, ich wollte was organisieren. Das habe ich auch nicht vergessen. Ich "arbeite" gerade an eine Winterpokal-Abschlusstour im März 2012. Kommst du da mit?



Hab deinen Beitrag leider gerade erst gelesen.
Wenn der Termin past gerne.

Maik


----------



## Maik68 (25. November 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ist schon lustig, die meisten Mountainbiker die ich kenne, trinken gerne Bier
> Das unterscheidet uns wohl auch von der Rennrad/Triathleten Fraktion.
> Daher schlage ich vor, wenn die Fotos alle sind, daß wir mit "Wo gibt's die Tour-Gaststätten mit empfehlenswertem Bier" weitermachen?
> 
> ...



Na das nenn ich mal ne Idee 

Maik


----------



## jk197 (25. November 2011)

Wenn Ihr wüßtet, was ich mir da alles schon vorgenommen hab. Nachdem ich mal ne kleine Tour bei Jena gefahren bin hab ich mir sogar ne Karte von da gekauft aber irgendwie hats dann dieses Jahr nicht geklappt. In Jena war ich schon öfter aber erst einmal mit dem Bike. Die Idee mit den Lokalitäten find ich übrigens auch Klasse  In der Nähe meines Bildes gibts auch lecker Schmeckereien. Also wo bin ich. Mal sehen, ob das jemand kennt.


----------



## _torsten_ (25. November 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob das jemand kennt.



Kennen schon, aber wo das ist - keine Ahnung.
Das ist ein Schieferbruch irgendwo am Eisenern Vorhang. Das habe ich in der Dokumentation von Andreas Kieling über seine Wanderung mit Hund entlang der innerdeutschen Grenze gesehen.


----------



## jk197 (25. November 2011)

Jetzt dürfte es bei der Steilvorlage ziemlich einfach werden  Rundherum gibts auch paar nette Trails und ich wette mit Euch, daß die meisten schon dran vorbeigehfahren sind. Vielleicht so Luftlinie 1 bis 2 km.


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Jetzt dürfte es bei der Steilvorlage ziemlich einfach werden  Rundherum gibts auch paar nette Trails und ich wette mit Euch, daß die meisten schon dran vorbeigehfahren sind. Vielleicht so Luftlinie 1 bis 2 km.


Das ist der Schiefertagebau im Schieferpark Lehesten, im Naturpark Thüringer Schiefergebirge/Obere Saale.
siehe hier: http://www.thueringen.de/de/tmlfun/aktuell/presse/50054/uindex.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (25. November 2011)

Absolut richtig Udo und gleich nebenan geht der Rennsteig vorbei. Die Radroute führt übrigens gerade mal 100 m Luftlinie vorbei.  Also Du bist dran Udo. Ist übrigens echt interessant der Schieferpark und ich hatte selbst noch das Glück, bevor der Tagebau volllief mit in den Stollen abfahren zu dürfen. Wird jetzt ein schöner See und durch den Schiefer richtig klares Wasser. Die Natur holt sich zurück, was der Mensch vorher genommen hat...


----------



## Udo1 (26. November 2011)

Um welches imposantes Bauwerk handelt es sich hier und wo steht es?


----------



## Kasebi (26. November 2011)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> ....... (der leider offiziell verbotenen) Horizontale .....



Wo steht das? Dieses Thema wurde  erst im Oktober im Jena Thread Ergebnislos diskutiert.
Bist du übrigens die Treppe zur Papiermühle runter gefahren?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (26. November 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Dieses Thema wurde erst im Oktober im Jena Thread Ergebnislos diskutiert.
> Bist du übrigens die Treppe zur Papiermühle runter gefahren?
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


 
Offiziell wohl nirgendwo, außer beim meines Erachtens sinnlosen ADFC. Der auch den Gebrauch eines Helmes verteufelt. Ich selbst hab noch kein Verbotsschild gesehen. Und aufgrund Höflichkeit noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern gehabt. Und als Wanderer noch nie mit Bikern. * Treppe gefahren, mit vollen Buxen (wegen dem "Tourenrad", mit dem mit mehr Federweg wär's mit lieber gewesen).

* Ergänzung: und natürlich nicht zu hohen Feiertagen oder bei bestem Sonnenschein dort rumgeschüsselt, sondern entweder frühzeitig am Tage oder möglichst außerhalb der sonst üblichen Begängniszeiten.


----------



## Udo1 (28. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Um welches imposantes Bauwerk handelt es sich hier und wo steht es?


Tipp:
Vom gesuchten Objekt Luftlinie 3,63 km und Peilung  358° befindet sich ein sehr bekannter Harzfluß auf dem, an seinem südlichen hohen Ufer, ein altes bewehrtes Gebäude steht.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (28. November 2011)

Ein Bismarckturm, klar am klassischen Entwurf "Götterdämmerung" zu erkennen. Aber keiner, der mir bekannt ist. Leider. Der olle Harz ist halt so weit vom doofen Gera weg .


----------



## ohmtroll (28. November 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Vom gesuchten Objekt Luftlinie 3,63 km und Peilung  358° befindet sich ein sehr bekannter Harzfluß auf dem, an seinem südlichen hohen Ufer, ein altes bewehrtes Gebäude steht.



Dem Tipp nach wäre das der Bismarckturm Ballenstedt, der Harzfluß die Selke und das alte Gebäude Burg Falkenstein?


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (28. November 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Dem Tipp nach ... und das alte Gebäude Burg Falkenstein?


 
Cool,  das ist doch die Burg aus "Spuk unterm Riesenrad", oder?


----------



## Udo1 (28. November 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Dem Tipp nach wäre das der Bismarckturm Ballenstedt, der Harzfluß die Selke und das alte Gebäude Burg Falkenstein?


Du hast vollkommen recht, es ist der Bismarckturm auf dem Stahlsberg bei Opperode, wohl jetzt ein Ortsteil von Ballenstedt.
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (28. November 2011)

Gut, also wo befindet sich diese Treppenkonstruktion?


----------



## jk197 (28. November 2011)

Sag mal, steht der auch im Miniaturenpark Harz in Wernigerode? Mir kam es nämlich so vor als hätte ich das Ding da gesehen.


----------



## _torsten_ (28. November 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Gut, also wo befindet sich diese Treppenkonstruktion?


... ca. 1.100 m Luftlinie südöstlich von Deuna, direkt nördlich des Steinbruches.


----------



## Kasebi (28. November 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Gut, also wo befindet sich diese Treppenkonstruktion?



Das Foto ist doch auf eurer ersten Eichsfeldquerung 2009 entstanden. Also die Region hätte ich auch gewußt. Mehr aber auch nicht. Und bei meiner Soloaktion 2010 bin ich vor Deuna auf die Straße ausgewichen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## ohmtroll (28. November 2011)

Torsten hat's richtig in OSM gefunden.
Der Tagebau ist ein ziemliches Loch, aber durch die umstehende Bewaldung aus der weiteren Umgebung quasi nicht sichtbar (außer dem Einschnitt der Förderstrecke). Man kann aber quer durchfahren, gesprengt wird nur sehr selten  

Die Stahltreppe über das Kalk-Förderband des Zementwerkes Deuna ist sogar offiziell Bestandteil des Oberen Dün-Wanderweges, wie die Markierung an der Treppe zeigt. 

@Kasebi: Da hast Du leider einen sehr schönen Trail verpasst. 
Zum Rondel rüber läßt es sich mit mehr Floff fahren als der westliche Teil des Oberen Dünweges hinter der Alten Burg.


----------



## _torsten_ (28. November 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Torsten hat's richtig in OSM gefunden.


Na kein Wunder, hab dort ja auch immer einen super Vorwegfahrer. 

Das nächste Foto:



Das ist ein Modell eines ehemaligen Stadttores. Wo wo steht dieses Modell bzw. wo stand das originale Tor? Und wie heißt es?
Das Original wurde im Oktober 1816 abgetragen. Schade d´rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrWi (28. November 2011)

Hallo Torsten,
 das ist das Modell des Wachsenburgtores und steht in der Rosenstraße in Arnstadt. Davon gibt es neben den erhalten gebliebenen zwei noch zwei Modelle siehe hier: 
http://www.moni-arnstadt.com/stadttore.28.html#Stadttore


----------



## _torsten_ (28. November 2011)

FrWi schrieb:


> ... das ist das Modell des Wachsenburgtores und steht in der Rosenstraße in Arnstadt. ...


Das ging ja schnell. 
Beides ist richtig und damit darfst du weiter machen.


----------



## FrWi (28. November 2011)

OK dann Welcher Turm ist da zu sehen:


----------



## _torsten_ (28. November 2011)

FrWi schrieb:


> OK dann Welcher Turm ist da zu sehen:


... der Possenturm.


----------



## ChurchAngel (28. November 2011)

da war`st du aber schnell !!

wär eigentlich mein part gewesen ;-)


----------



## FrWi (29. November 2011)

Das ist natürlich richtig. War sicher auch leicht.
Dann gebe ich zurück an Torsten.


----------



## _torsten_ (29. November 2011)

Ich habe kein Bild hier. Wer also ein neues Rätsel einstellen will, bitte schön. Ansonsten gibt´s erst heute Abend ein neues.


----------



## Maik68 (30. November 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Bild hier. Wer also ein neues Rätsel einstellen will, bitte schön. Ansonsten gibt´s erst heute Abend ein neues.



Na das nutze ich mal.
Also wo steht dieses Häuschen.






Danke Torsten für die Gelegenheit.

Gruß Maik


----------



## ohmtroll (30. November 2011)

Maik68 schrieb:


> Also wo steht dieses Häuschen.



Hier ist es wohl...







Die Internetseite des Wirtshauses Teufelskanzel sehe ich heute aber auch zum ersten mal...
Zur Zeit (vom 01. November bis 31. März) geöffnet Samstags und Sonntags sowie an Feiertagen von 11:00 bis 17.00 Uhr


----------



## Maik68 (30. November 2011)

Das war wohl auch für richtige Eichsfeldquerer nicht schwer.
Dein Foto ist übrigens von der 1. Eichsfeldquerung.
Im übrigen past es ja auch zu deiner Idee mit den Wirtshäusern.
Nun dann Ohntroll ist dran.

Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (1. Dezember 2011)

Maik68 schrieb:


> Das war wohl auch für richtige Eichsfeldquerer nicht schwer.
> Dein Foto ist übrigens von der 1. Eichsfeldquerung.
> Im übrigen past es ja auch zu deiner Idee mit den Wirtshäusern.
> Nun dann Ohntroll ist dran.
> ...



Danke für die freundliche Aufnahme der Idee. 
Mein nächestes Foto geht in diese Richtung.
Wenns zu schwer ist, schiebe ich einen Foto-Tipp nach.






Serviert wurde in einer Schlossgaststätte, fast 1000 Jahre nach dem Raub der damaligen Burgherrin Reinhilde.


----------



## _torsten_ (1. Dezember 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ... fast 1000 Jahre nach dem Raub der damaligen Burgherrin Reinhilde.


Was du so alles weißt?! 
Das stand in der Speisekarte, oder?!


----------



## Udo1 (1. Dezember 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Danke für die freundliche Aufnahme der Idee.
> Mein nächestes Foto geht in diese Richtung.
> Wenns zu schwer ist, schiebe ich einen Foto-Tipp nach.
> 
> ...


Die Portion sieht aber sehr klein aus.


----------



## _torsten_ (1. Dezember 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Die Portion sieht aber sehr klein aus.


War aber ausreichend. 



			
				http://www.schloss-beichlingen.de/S_01.htm schrieb:
			
		

> ... Der Bischof Thietmar von Merseburg berichtet darüber in seiner Chronik. ...


Und dass Udo aus Merseburg dies wusste, war ja klar.  

Aber bestätigen muss der ohmtroll.


----------



## ohmtroll (1. Dezember 2011)

Bestätige.

@Udo: Im ersten Moment dachte ich das auch, aber mein Gericht war erstaunlich sättigender als der erste Eindruck auf dem Teller es vermuten lies. Ausserdem hat es super geschmeckt. Das Bier auch. 






Zur Illustration des Ganzen füge ich noch Foto des Nebenraumes an.






Als etwas eingeferkelte Mountainbiker kann man wie wir im Vorraum Platz nehmen, bei sehr freundlicher Bedienung


----------



## Udo1 (1. Dezember 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Bestätige.
> @Udo: Im ersten Moment dachte ich das auch, aber mein Gericht war erstaunlich sättigender als der erste Eindruck auf dem Teller es vermuten lies. Ausserdem hat es super geschmeckt. Das Bier auch.


Muss dann auch mal wieder vorbeifahren, bei den lecker Gerichten.
Aber hier das neue Rätsel.




Wo steht denn dieses Prachtstück von Baum?


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Dezember 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wo steht denn dieses Prachtstück von Baum?


Das ist die Grabeiche in Nöbdenitz. Oder?


----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das ist die Grabeiche in Nöbdenitz. Oder?


Ja sie ist es und es ist ein imposanter Anblick. Wir waren zu viert und konnten sie bei weitem nicht Umfassen.
Dann mach mal weiter Torsten.


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Dezember 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Dann mach mal weiter Torsten.


Yes Sir!





Wohin führt die Treppe dort unten? 
Mit der Antwort erklärt sich auch der Standort des Fotografen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (2. Dezember 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wo steht denn dieses Prachtstück von Baum?





_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das ist die Grabeiche in Nöbdenitz. Oder?



War übrigens schon mal auf Seite 43 drann. Von XR-FL-Rossi reingestellt
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Dezember 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> War übrigens schon mal auf Seite 43 drann. Von XR-FL-Rossi reingestellt


Ich wusste, dass ich das schon irgendwo gelesen hatte. Allerdings dachte ich, dass es im Parallelforum Sachsen-Anhalt war. Nur dort hatte ich´s nicht gefunden. 
Außerdem hatte Udo auf deiner Weißenfels-Zeitz-Tour davon erzählt. 
@Kasebi, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Dezember 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wohin führt die Treppe dort unten?
> Mit der Antwort erklärt sich auch der Standort des Fotografen.



1. Tipp: Ein deutscher Dichter suchte diesen Ort oft auf, um dort nach den Anstrengungen des Tages Ruhe und Zeit zum Schreiben und Zeichnen zu finden.


----------



## DHK (3. Dezember 2011)

Dein Tipp bestätigt meine Vermutung das es der große Hermannstein ist, die Treppe führt dann in die kleine Höhle einige Meter unter dir, wo sich Goethe gerne aufgehalten haben soll.


----------



## h2okopf (3. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt wo du es sagst...Irgendwie kam es mit bekannt vor, aber dass ich da am Mittwoch erst vorbei bin, hat mir auch nicht geholfen, das zuzuordnen. Ich denke aber, dass die Antwort richtig ist.


----------



## DHK (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab es dieses Semester leider noch garnicht geschafft da mal vorbei zu schauen 
Sonst war ich fast jede Woche mindestens einmal dort..

Wenn torsten das bestätigt darf der nächste weitermachen. Ich hab leider keine gescheiten Bilder mehr hier.. nur aus Sachsen, aber da bin ich hier im falschen Thread

der Hermannstein war übrigens auch schonmal, nach dem hab ich vor einiger Zeit mal gefragt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (3. Dezember 2011)

DHK schrieb:


> ... der Hermannstein war übrigens auch schonmal, nach dem hab ich vor einiger Zeit mal gefragt..


Es ging ja nicht um den Hermannstein. 
Aber deine Antwort ist richtig, die Treppe führt zur Höhe am/im Hermannstein. Und es war Goethe, der sich mit der Frau von Stein dorthin zurück zog.

Da du ja nicht weiter machen möchtest, hier noch ein einfaches Rätsel. Wo steht dieser Turm?


----------



## DHK (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich freu mich das ich es wieder weiß 
lass aber die anderen weiter raten, da ich eh kein Bild habe.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Es ging ja nicht um den Hermannstein.
> Aber deine Antwort ist richtig, die Treppe führt zur Höhe am/im Hermannstein. Und es war Goethe, der sich mit der Frau von Stein dorthin zurück zog.
> 
> Da du ja nicht weiter machen möchtest, hier noch ein einfaches Rätsel. Wo steht dieser Turm?


kleiner Tipp von mir, mal bei den Auebikern vorbei schauen 26.07.2011


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Dezember 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp von mir, mal bei den Auebikern vorbei schauen 26.07.2011


 Damit ist es doch schon fast gelöst.


----------



## h2okopf (3. Dezember 2011)

Da oben ist man am Mittwoch sogar im Schnee gefahren. 
Naja, vielleicht war es auch nur dickerer Rauhreif, aber immerhin, es hat geknistert. 

Ach ja, den Turm hatten wir auch schon; mindestens einmal.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Da oben ist man am Mittwoch sogar im Schnee gefahren.
> Naja, vielleicht war es auch nur dickerer Rauhreif, aber immerhin, es hat geknistert.
> 
> Ach ja, den Turm hatten wir auch schon; mindestens einmal.


Ja es wird auch langsam schwierig neue schöne Ecken in Thüringen zu finden, mir gehen langsam die Bilder aus, aber ich habe noch eins gefunden.
_So löse ich mal auf. Es ist der Kickelhahn_. Es ist ein  861 Meter hoher Berg am Nordrand des mittleren Thüringer Waldes. Er ist der Hausberg der Stadt Ilmenau in Thüringen.


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Dezember 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Ach ja, den Turm hatten wir auch schon; mindestens einmal.


Ich weiß. Deswegen war es ja auch einfach. 



Udo1 schrieb:


> _So löse ich mal auf. Es ist der Kickelhahn_. Es ist ein  861 Meter hoher Berg am Nordrand des mittleren Thüringer Waldes. Er ist der Hausberg der Stadt Ilmenau in Thüringen.


Udo1, dann stell mal dein Bild ein. Es ist der Turm auf dem Kickelhahn.


----------



## Udo1 (4. Dezember 2011)

Wie heißt dieses Tor auf dem nachfolgenden Foto und wo steht es?


----------



## ohmtroll (5. Dezember 2011)

Das ist die Stadtmauer in Mühlhausen .


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das ist die Stadtmauer in Mühlhausen .


Das Du es wustest war mir schon klar, aber es wurde ja nach dem Tor gefragt und nicht nach der Mühlhäusener Stadtmauer. Also sag es Ohntroll um welches Tor handelt es sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (5. Dezember 2011)

Das heißt ich habe das "Thema verfehlt, 5 , setzen"? 

Tatsächlich ist das aber auch bei OSM drin: 
Inneres Frauentor 

Links davor die Hinrichtungsstelle von Thomas Müntzer 1525.

Wenn man sich rumdreht, sieht man das äußere Frauentor, dazwischen liegt der Parkplatz.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das heißt ich habe das "Thema verfehlt, 5 , setzen"?
> 
> Tatsächlich ist das aber auch bei OSM drin:
> Inneres Frauentor
> ...


Na jetzt liegst Du richtig, dann mach mal weiter


----------



## ohmtroll (5. Dezember 2011)

Wie heißt der Turm, welchen Baustil hat er und wo gehört er dazu?


----------



## brummie (6. Dezember 2011)

das ist der rote turm von schloss burgk. mit den baustilen kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Dezember 2011)

Schloss Burgk ist korrekt. 
Und wegen des Stiles: Den kannte ich auch nicht, aber es gibt ja Wikipedia, Zitat: "Am westlichen Ende der Anlage steht der mit einer Fachwerkhaube im Stil der Spätrenaissance versehene Hungerturm. "

Das nächste Bild bitte.


----------



## jk197 (8. Dezember 2011)

Mist, da aschaut man einmal nicht rein und jemand anders löst das Heimspiel. Nette Trails da übrigens, falls mich mal jemand besuchen will


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Dezember 2011)

Na wenn keiner weitermachen wil, dann frage ich mal:
Wo steht diese Lok?


----------



## jk197 (13. Dezember 2011)

Na, will keiner ein neues Bild einstellen? Ich denk, brummie ist dran, oder?


----------



## jk197 (13. Dezember 2011)

Gedankenübertragung. Gerade hab ich noch überlegt, ob man den Thread nicht wieder zum Leben erwecken sollte. Hmmm, laß mal überlegen. Könnte wieder ein Heimspiel sein. Steht das vielleicht im Märchenwald in Saalburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (13. Dezember 2011)

Genau da 

Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## jk197 (13. Dezember 2011)

Das weiß ich allerdings auch erst seit letztem Jahr, als ich mal mit ner Freundin aus den USA und ihren Kindern dort war 

Also wo steht diese wuuuuuunderschöne Bauwerk


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass das der Bergfried von der Burgruine Bad Lobenstein ist.


----------



## jk197 (14. Dezember 2011)

Nahezu richtig. Genannt wird das Ding "Alter Turm" und wacht über Bad Lobenstein. Von oben hat man übrigens nen schönen Blick und paar schöne Fahrspäßchen rund um Lobenstein gibts auch. Danach kann man dann in der Therme relaxen. Grad bei winterlichen Temperaturen hat das was. Also ich übergeb mal an Udo.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Dezember 2011)

Wo wachsen denn diese gelben Blumen auf einer großen Fläche?


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Dezember 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wo wachsen denn diese gelben Blumen auf einer großen Fläche?


Hm ... ich vermute jetzt mal, dass es das Märzenbechertal im Zieglrodaer Forst ist. Auch wenn das wahrscheinlich Schlüsselblumen sind.


... Vermutung deswegen, weil wir uns am Sonntag darüber unterhalten hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. Dezember 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Hm ... ich vermute jetzt mal, dass es das Märzenbechertal im Zieglrodaer Forst ist. Auch wenn das wahrscheinlich Schlüsselblumen sind.
> 
> 
> ... Vermutung deswegen, weil wir uns am Sonntag darüber unterhalten hatten.


Nee Torsten, auch wenn das Ende des Märzenbechertal genau auf die Thüringer Landesgrenze stößt ist das Tal noch in Sachsen-Anhalt. Die gelben Blumen die man sieht sind Winterlinge und gedeihen auf einer geschützten Fläche an einem großen Fluß der sich durch Thüringen und Sachsen-Anhalt schlängelt. Ungefähr so gute 45 km Luftlinie MRZ 164.


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Dezember 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Nee Torsten, ...


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


>


Noch ein Tipp.
Wenn man die Marschrichtungszahl 164 ab Märzenbechertal auf der karte anlegt kommt ja nach ca. 45 km zum gesuchten Ort und leicht südwestlich ca. 1,8 km davon gibt es noch einen Stein, der nach einem französichen Kaiser benannt ist.


----------



## Kasebi (18. Dezember 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp.
> Wenn man die Marschrichtungszahl 164 ab Märzenbechertal auf der karte anlegt kommt ja nach ca. 45 km zum gesuchten Ort und leicht südwestlich ca. 1,8 km davon gibt es noch einen Stein, der nach einem französichen Kaiser benannt ist.



Also bei dem Stein würde ich auf den Napoleonstein auf dem Windknollen bei Jena tippen. Die grob geschätzte Entfernung kommt hin.Geschätz deswegen weil ich keine entsprechende Papierkarte und leider keinen noch funktionierenden Kompass besitze. Im Umkehrschluß also nordöstlich? Das Rautal oder der Burschenplatz?
Also bis dann
Axel


----------



## Udo1 (18. Dezember 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Also bei dem Stein würde ich auf den Napoleonstein auf dem Windknollen bei Jena tippen. Die grob geschätzte Entfernung kommt hin.Geschätz deswegen weil ich keine entsprechende Papierkarte und leider keinen noch funktionierenden Kompass besitze. Im Umkehrschluß also nordöstlich? Das Rautal oder der Burschenplatz?
> Also bis dann
> Axel


Na endlich, ich dachte es findet keiner den Standort.
Also _kasebi_ Rautal ist O.K.
näheres hier: http://www.jena-impressionen.de/impressionen/winterlinge-rautal-jena.html


----------



## Kasebi (18. Dezember 2011)

Und wo war ich hier?





Das Wasser ist kühl und schmeckt hervorragend Also ideal an einem heißen Sommertag
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (19. Dezember 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Und wo war ich hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will Keiner?
Ein Tipp: Zieht eine16Km lange Linie vom Zusammenfluß der Bäche im Rautal und durch Großlöbichau und ihr landet dort wo ich war
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## reizhusten (20. Dezember 2011)

Hubertusquelle im Zeitzgrund.
Bilder habe ich leider keine, aber das Wasser ist wirklich gut.


----------



## Kasebi (20. Dezember 2011)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Hubertusquelle im Zeitzgrund.
> Bilder habe ich leider keine, aber das Wasser ist wirklich gut.




Dann der nächste bitte. Irgendwer wird doch noch Bilder haben
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Maik68 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich 
Also wo stehen Ingo und ich 
Und was haben wir mit dem Felsen in unseren Händen vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (21. Dezember 2011)

Ihr Helden steht an der Brücke über die Selbitz in Blankenstein, also mithin am Anfang oder Ende des Rennsteigs, je nach dem, von wo man los fährt.

Und wollt somit a) den Brocken, den Ihr in Hörschel geklaut habt, in die Selbitz versenken, damit diese ihn die paar Meter zur Saale trägt, oder b) Ihr habt das Ding in Blankenstein in den Rucksack gepackt und in Hörschel in der Werra versenkt.

Nur mal so als Hinweis, das Ding mit der Runst bezieht sich auf einen Stein = Kieselstein und nicht auf einen Hinkelstein aus Obelix' Resterampe .

Gruß Rossi


----------



## Maik68 (21. Dezember 2011)

Genau wir sind in Blankenstein 
Für uns war es der Anfang des Rennsteiges.
Der Hinkelstein war natürlich nur für das Foto.
Mittgenommen haben wir dann doch nur einen Kieselstein 

So Rossi du darfst.
Gruß Maik


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (21. Dezember 2011)

Hätte mich auch gewundert, erst Räder gewichtsoptimieren und dann Baumaterial für eine mittelgroße Stadtmauer quer durch Land transferieren .

Wird elend eng mit neuen Bildern, die letzten spärlichen Touren waren nicht sehr ergiebig und der Zahl zu wenige .

Daher was aus der Rubrik "Veranstaltungen":

(bin allerdings nicht selbst mitgefahren, sondern habe wegen Lustlosigkeit fahren lassen )

Wo befand sich dieser reizende Startbereich, und auf welche exponierte Thüringer Höhe ging es hinauf (Bild 1 = Start, Bild 2 = da oben war das Ziel)?

Gruß Rossi

Hinweis/Tipp: Es handelt sich um einen Vulkan. Es ist aber nicht der Ätna und auch nicht der Vesuv!

Hinweis/Tipp 2: Es handelt sich um ein (1) Bergzeitfahren eines Cups, bestehend aus 4 Rennen; vom Berg aus kann man 3 Bundesländer sehen!


----------



## npl500 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo 
Ist das der Dolmar . Beim Rennsteig - Dolmar -Cup ? 
Grüße


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (25. Dezember 2011)

npl500 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ist das der Dolmar . Beim Rennsteig - Dolmar -Cup ?
> Grüße



Nicht ganz, der Cup ist richtig, der Berg aber etwas weiter westlich. Man kann von oben Bayern, Thüringen und Hessen sehen.

Im Übrigen, allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und guten Appetit bei der Gans.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (27. Dezember 2011)

Damit es nicht ewig dauert, löse ich mal auf. Es ist die Hohe Geba und es war beim Rennsteig-Dolmar-Cup. Vier Bergzeitfahren, zwei Mal auf den Rennsteig, einmal auf den Dolmar und einmal auf die Hohe Geba. Da ich kein Bild griffbereit habe, bitte ich einen Mitbürger, der ein schönes hat, zu übernehmen.


----------



## DCL (28. Dezember 2011)

1. Wo stehe ich
2. Wo blick ich hin
siehe Anhang


----------



## jk197 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm, also der Ort auf den Du blickst könnte Schwarzburg im Schwarzatal sein allerdings wo Du stehst, müßte ich jetzt mal recherchieren.

EDIT: Ich denke mal, Du warst auf dem Trippstein und ich bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass das Schwarzburg ist. Ich kenns allerdings nur von innerhalb mit dem Auto auf dem Weg von Bad Blankenburg nach Sitzendorf.


----------



## DCL (29. Dezember 2011)

Hey alles richtig, das Schloss Schwarzburg ist sehr markant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (30. Dezember 2011)

Na dann: Wo absolvieren wir hier gerade etwas Alternativtraining?


----------



## _torsten_ (30. Dezember 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Na dann: Wo absolvieren wir hier gerade etwas Alternativtraining?



Ist das der Kletterwald an der Talsperre Pöhl?


----------



## Kasebi (30. Dezember 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ist das der Kletterwald an der Talsperre Pöhl?



Talsperre Pöhl in Thüringen? Laut Wiki zweitgrößte Talsperre Sachsens. Und damit falsch. Oder?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## jk197 (30. Dezember 2011)

Kasebi hat recht und torsten nicht  Die Pöhl ist bei mir zwar auch gleich um die Ecke aber eben nicht Thüringen  Ganz daneben lag der torsten aber dann doch auch nicht


----------



## _torsten_ (30. Dezember 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Thüringen





jk197 schrieb:


> Thüringen


Hmmm, wir hatten hier schon Bilder aus dem Harz Sachsen-Anhalts. Aber es timmt, die Pöhl liegt nicht in Thüringen.  



jk197 schrieb:


> Ganz daneben lag der torsten aber dann doch auch nicht


Aha?!  Dann kann´s ja nur an einer Saaletalsperre sein. Aber an welcher?


----------



## jk197 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ehe Du jetzt nem anderen die Steilvorlage bietest, solltest Du selbst mal googeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (30. Dezember 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ehe Du jetzt nem anderen die Steilvorlage bietest, solltest Du selbst mal googeln


Kletterwald Saalburg an der Bleilochtalsperre?

... ich bin nicht mehr der schnellste!


----------



## jk197 (30. Dezember 2011)

Jawoll genau 

http://www.kletterwald-saalburg.de

Immer einen Besuch wert allerdings erst wieder ab April (hier hats nämlich über Nacht geschneit).

Na dann übergeb ich mal wieder.

Da fällt mir grad nochwas ein. Gerade eben hat der Bad Lobensteiner Axel Teichmann in Oberhof die 2. Etappe der Tour de Ski gewonnen. HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## _torsten_ (30. Dezember 2011)

jk197 schrieb:


> Jawoll genau
> 
> http://www.kletterwald-saalburg.de
> 
> ...


Danke! Und hier das nächste Foto, ganz nach dem Motto "Brücken verbinden".





Wie heißt der Fluss und in welcher Stadt überspannt die Brücke denselben?



Die richtige Antwort wird wohl nicht lange brauchen.


----------



## rschwarz (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Werra - Creuzburg / bei Eisenach

MfG


----------



## jk197 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke, die hatten wir schon mal und ich würd sagen, das ist die Werra, die da drunter durchfliesst und das ist bei Creuzburg.

Edit, die ausführliche Antwort hat mich zeit gekostet, deswegen dann doch 2 Minuten zu spät


----------



## _torsten_ (30. Dezember 2011)

rschwarz schrieb:


> Werra - Creuzburg / bei Eisenach


Stimmt! 

Kann schon sein, dass wir die schon mal hatten. Aber wer soll sich das alles merken ...


----------



## rschwarz (30. Dezember 2011)

@ jk197 keine ausreden 






wo bin ich ? welcher ort ist da zu sehen ?


----------



## jk197 (30. Dezember 2011)

Quatsch Ausreden  Dein Heimatort isses aber nicht zufällig? Im Hintergrund würd ich mal den Thüringer Wald mit Rennsteug vermuten. Ganz rechts hinter den Ästen könnte der Inselsberg sein. Oder is das dann die Rhön? Da war ich noch nie.


----------



## rschwarz (30. Dezember 2011)

nein ist es nicht. den thüringer wald und den rennsteig hab ich da im rücken.


----------



## rschwarz (3. Januar 2012)

hallo,

und alles gute im neuen jahr @ all

tip 1 zum rennsteig würde ich von dort über den pfeifenweg oder den jägerstein fahren

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## npl500 (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo 
Ort ist Schweina die Bank steht am Morgentor .

http://www.strassenkatalog.de/panoramio/morgentor_felsen_im_fruehsommer_2008,10295655.html

Grüße Andre


----------



## rschwarz (3. Januar 2012)

absolut richtig !

bitte weitermachen


----------



## npl500 (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo 

Gebe frei bei den sch... Wetter habe ich keine neuen Bilder .
Grüße Andre


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Januar 2012)

npl500 schrieb:


> Gebe frei bei den sch... Wetter habe ich keine neuen Bilder.


Danke! 

Welche Orte kann man da unten im Tal sehen? Einer reicht mir.
Gut wäre natürlich auch noch der Name des Aussichtspunktes. 





Und keine Diskussion: ich stehe noch in Thüringen!


----------



## Teddy (4. Januar 2012)

Könnte es Lindewerra sei oder Bad Soden? oder bist Du weiter südlich?


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Januar 2012)

Teddy schrieb:


> Könnte es Lindewerra sei oder Bad Soden?


Nö, beides nicht. Ich war knappe 30 km südöstlich von Lindewerra in Thüringen. 
Obwohl ich natürlich einen kurzen Abstecher nach Hessen unternommen habe. 
Aber die Gegend ist richtig.

Ergänzung/2.Tipp: Der gesuchte Standort befindet sich ca. 33 km westlich von Bad Langensalza.


----------



## steeplejack (6. Januar 2012)

Nun sollte aber wirklich jeder das Problem über den "Schnittpunkt zweier Geraden" lösen können.


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Januar 2012)

steeplejack schrieb:


> Nun sollte aber wirklich jeder das Problem über den "Schnittpunkt zweier Geraden" lösen können.


Na dann mach es doch.


----------



## steeplejack (6. Januar 2012)

Das wollt' ich ja eigentlich nicht machen ....
Dürfte aber der Blick vom Dreiherrenstein auf Weißenborn, Rambach (da Du ja nach Westen schauen musst) sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (6. Januar 2012)

steeplejack schrieb:


> ... auf Weißenborn, Rambach (da Du ja nach Westen schauen musst) sein.


Wer sagt das bzw. wie kommst du darauf? Von diesem Punkt aus kann man nicht nach Westen als Himmelrichtung schauen. Damit stimmen beide Orte nicht.




steeplejack schrieb:


> Dürfte aber der Blick vom Dreiherrenstein ...


Das stimmt allerdings. 




steeplejack schrieb:


> Das wollt' ich ja eigentlich nicht machen ....


Wirst au aber müssen. 
Da du den Standort/Aussichtspunkt richtig benannt hast, solltest du weiter machen. 



Vom Dreiherrenstein (Cyclemap / Mapnik) kann man nach Nord und Nordost gucken. Auf dem Foto kann man Heldra erahnen. Man kann aber auch Großburschla und Treffurt bewundern. 

Der schwarz-rot-goldene Grenzstein/-pfosten stand nicht original dort. Ich vermute, dass er mit dem "D" dahin gesetzt wurde.


----------



## steeplejack (6. Januar 2012)

Also, wo bin ich und wie hoch oder tief ist mein Standort (absolut oder relativ ist egal).


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Januar 2012)

steeplejack schrieb:


> Also, wo bin ich und wie hoch oder tief ist mein Standort (absolut oder relativ ist egal).


Ich weiß, dass man zweimal im Jahr im Erlebnisbergwerk Sondershausen Rad fahren kann. Wenn´s das ist, dann bist du zwischen 600 und 700 Meter unter der Erdoberfläche. 
Allerdings kann ich mich bei meinen Besuchen mit dem MTB dort unten nicht an das im Bild vorhandene Doppel-T-Verbundpflaster erinnern.


----------



## steeplejack (6. Januar 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass man zweimal im Jahr im Erlebnisbergwerk Sondershausen Rad fahren kann. Wenn´s das ist, dann bist du zwischen 600 und 700 Meter unter der Erdoberfläche.
> Allerdings kann ich mich bei meinen Besuchen mit dem MTB dort unten nicht an das im Bild vorhandene Doppel-T-Verbundpflaster erinnern.



Naja, schon ganz gut. Die Richtung von der Erdoberfläche aus gesehen stimmt schon. Aber Sondershausen ist es nicht.


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Januar 2012)

steeplejack schrieb:


> Aber Sondershausen ist es nicht.


Dachte ich´s mir doch. 
Da fällt mir dann als zweites das Erlebnisberweg Merkes ein. Aber dort war ich noch nicht unten.


----------



## steeplejack (6. Januar 2012)

Genau. Merkers. Da unten gibt es sogar kleine Anstiege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (7. Januar 2012)

steeplejack schrieb:


> Genau. Merkers. Da unten gibt es sogar kleine Anstiege.


In Sondershausen gibt´s diese auch und die haben teilweise 23% Steigung.

Neues Rätsel: Wozu gehören die Stützen im Hintergrund und wo stehen sie?


----------



## Physioterrorist (7. Januar 2012)

Das ist leicht, weil ein Heimspiel. Die Autobahnbrücke bei Hörschel. Du dürftest auf der Wisch oberhalb von Creuzburg stehen...


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Januar 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Das ist leicht, weil ein Heimspiel. Die Autobahnbrücke bei Hörschel. Du dürftest auf der Wisch oberhalb von Creuzburg stehen...


Beides richtig, die Autobahnbrücke und der Aussichtspunkt! 
Du darfst also weitermachen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Januar 2012)

Hier das neue Rätsel....






Auf welchem hübschen Wegerl bin ich denn hier lang gefahren?


----------



## jk197 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich seh leider nur ein Kreuz. Aber eigentlich dürfte hier bei mir zu Hause nix geblockt sein.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (9. Januar 2012)

Ebenso. Vielleicht ist es ein Gipfelkreuz? Oder das System hat geblockt, weil auf dem Bild eine nackische, knackische Bikerin drauf ist ?


----------



## h2okopf (9. Januar 2012)

Ne, auf dem Bild ist ein Wanderwegweiser mit der Aufschrift "Franzoseneichen 0,5km", wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht.


----------



## ohmtroll (9. Januar 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Ne, auf dem Bild ist ein Wanderwegweiser mit der Aufschrift "Franzoseneichen 0,5km", wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht.


an einer Weltnaturerbe-Buche.


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. Januar 2012)

Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen, ein weiterer Tipp....







Dieses Flüsschen wird auch überquert...


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. Januar 2012)

Der nächste Tipp. Jetzt wird es einfacher...






So wird der gesuchte Weg markiert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (11. Januar 2012)

Na mit der Buche hab ich mich vertan, die steht gar nicht im Hainich 
Das Schild habe ich am Mühlhäuser Landgraben noch nie wahrgenommen. 
Zu schnell vorbei? 
Müsste dort wohl sein.
Die Brücke bei Zella im Unstruttal kenne ich aber.


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Januar 2012)

Mühlhäuser Landgraben ist die richtige Lösung.






25 km feinster Trail am Stück. Wer's noch nicht kennt, dicke Empfehlung. Man muss allerdings Wurzeln lieben, von denen gibt es da reichlich in allen Variationen...


----------



## ohmtroll (12. Januar 2012)

Am besten man fährt bei der Mühlhäuser Hardt los, über die Sollstedter Warte bis 200m vor der Eigenröder Warte ist der Weg relativ breit. In diesem Bereich lag zuletzt viel Kleinholz. Zwischen Eigenröder Warte und Horsmarer Warte wurzelt es dann, aber durch das leichte Gefälle ist der Abschnitt gut zu fahren. Unterhalb der Horsmarer Warte geht es über die Schienen der Bahnverbindung Leinefelde-Erfurt und gleich rechts parallel und wieder links in den Wald. Dieser Abschnitt ist schön schnell, hinunter zur Unstrut. Nach der Überquerung muss man sich zur Lengefelder Warte raufqäulen.
In Richtung Bickenriede geht es im Wald parallel zur Strasse weiter, das ist ein schönes Stück. Bickenriede wir quasi umfahren, dann geht es im Wald zum Teil matschig und steil bergauf Richtung Struth, auch mit Wurzeln, hier ist dann zum Teil Schieben angesagt. Bei Eigenrieden ist der Weg noch mal ganz nett. Hier endet der Landgraben.
Wenn man genau nach Süden weiterfährt, landet man in Heyerode und direkt auf dem Rennstieg in den Hainich. Wobei dieser erste Teil vom Rennstieg um Heyerode herum trailig ist, der Rest ist ja quasi Waldautobahn.

Hier mal ein "geborgtes" Bild, dazu hätte ich bei Lösung einen interessanten Link.


----------



## jk197 (12. Januar 2012)

Ich kenne jemand, der wohnt in Kunitz und ziemlich in der Bildmitte das könnte die Kirche von Kunitz sein. Daneben fließt die Saale durch die Mitte und rechts unten könnte die Horizontale bei Jena sein. Das heißt, der Blick links wäre auf den Norden von Jena. Und nun die Geschichte??? ähh, den Link?


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (12. Januar 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> ... und rechts unten könnte die Horizontale bei Jena sein ...


 
Korrekterweise: der Jenzig mit dem Jenzig-Haus.

Schöner Blick, Herr Ohmtroll, wohl aus einem Heißluftballon? Oder sind wir Segelflieger und des öfteren in Schöngleina?

PS: Die Geschichte würde mich auch interessieren .


----------



## ohmtroll (12. Januar 2012)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Schöner Blick, Herr Ohmtroll, wohl aus einem Heißluftballon? Oder sind wir Segelflieger und des öfteren in Schöngleina?


Das Foto ist ne Fundsache im Netz - siehe hier: Luftbilder 2002  
Alle Bilder geotagged siehe rechtsoben Flugroute und Details.

Leider ... leider kann ich nicht selber fliegen und muss meinen kleinen Bruder dafür bemühen.  
UL zb. (oder auch Segelflug) ist ein unvergessliches Erlebnis


----------



## Kasebi (12. Januar 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Leider ... leider kann ich nicht selber fliegen ...



Ich schon. Allerdings nur über den Lenker mit Landung auf der Fr....
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## jk197 (12. Januar 2012)

Na dann, wo war ich hier 2006 (übrigens auch erst vor 2 Wochen nochmal, da sah es da aber schon etwas anders aus).





Über den Lenker ist dann ja doch auch nicht wirklich die schönste Art zu fliegen...


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (12. Januar 2012)

was seh ich hier..., ein Bild aus meinem "Wohnzimmer"..., Blick von der Staumauer der Talsperre Leibis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (12. Januar 2012)

Hm, er könnte auch grade so neben der Staumauer stehen, aber Leibis passt schon. Und wenn ich nicht völlig daneben liege,gabs das hier auch schon mal. Aber da schau ich jetzt nicht nach.


----------



## jk197 (13. Januar 2012)

Von mir gabs das Bild noch nicht 

Leibis ist jedenfalls vollkommen richtig, ich war da letztens mal bissl spazieren, da gibt es sicher auch den einen oder anderen schönen Trail.

Wohnzimmer, soso. In Unterweißbach wohnst Du aber nicht zufällig? Ich war mit nem Kumpel da und wir sind das Tal hinter zur Sperrmauer gefahren. Er meinte so: Sehr schöne Gegend hier, hier läßt sichs sicher auch schön wohnen. Ganz so überzeugt war er dann nicht mehr, als sich vor uns die Sperrmauer aufgebaut hat. War dann doch schon etwas beklemmend. Aber dann kennst Du sicher auch den neuen Mountainbikeweg an der Oberweissbacher Bergbahn,oder? Wie ist der denn so? Ich hab mir letztens mal so überlegt, mit dem Zug von Saalfeld zur Bahn zu fahren, dann dort mal hoch und wieder runter und dann zurück nach Saalfeld durchs Schwarzatal. Gibts da irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## jk197 (14. Januar 2012)

Ach und Du bist dran mtb-rennsteig


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (16. Januar 2012)

Wo steht dieser Stuhl...???


----------



## h2okopf (16. Januar 2012)

Bei Limbach (ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass der Ort so heisst, weil das auf dem oberen Schild rechts in der Ecke steht), aber jedenfalls direkt am Rennsteig.

Wobei mir auffällt, dass in deinem Bild das "Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr. Eltern haften für ihre Kinder"-Schild fehlt. Komisch.


----------



## BullsCobra (16. Januar 2012)

Ganz einfach: Die XXXL-MÃ¶belhÃ¤user - die mit dem roten Stuhl 


ohmtroll schrieb:


> UL zb. (oder auch Segelflug) ist ein unvergessliches Erlebnis


 
Ich bin selbst Segelflieger und kann dir bestÃ¤tigen: DU HAST VERDAMMT RECHT!!! Wenn ihr also das nÃ¤chste mal unterwegs seit: Schaut doch einfach mal beim nÃ¤chstgelegenen Flugplatz vorbei und fragt, ob ihr mal ne Runde im Segeflieger mitfliegen kÃ¶nnt! Das geht meist ohne Voranmeldung und kostet auch nicht viel (in der Regel ein kurzer Flug 20â¬).
ES LOHNT SICH!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rennsteig (18. Januar 2012)

Limbach stimmt nicht! Zum Glück gehört ein wenig als Kenntnisse in der Bildbearbeitung dazu...


----------



## h2okopf (18. Januar 2012)

mtb-rennsteig schrieb:


> Limbach stimmt nicht! Zum Glück gehört ein wenig als Kenntnisse in der Bildbearbeitung dazu...



Nix Bildbearbeitung. Ich hab ein eigenes Foto vom dem Teil in höherer Auflösung. Hab aber gar nicht weiter drauf geschaut, was da noch steht. Aber wenn nicht Limbach, dann rate ich einfach noch einmal. Da ich irgendwie denke, dass das zwischen Steinbach und Neuhaus ist, wäre Spechtsbrunn vielleicht möglich.

Weiss halt nicht, wie die Orte da heißen. Ich kann mich noch recht genau an den Rennsteig erinnern, vom letzten Ort, den man auf einem breiten Schotterweg verläßt, bis zu dem Stuhl an den Bäumen entlang auf dem Wiesenweg.


----------



## Maik68 (18. Januar 2012)

Da war ich auch schon mal.




Ist das nicht in der Nähe von Neuhaus am Rennweg?
Geau weiß ich das nicht mehr.

Maik


----------



## jk197 (19. Januar 2012)

Also nach den ganzen Beschreibungen und nach meinen Erinnerungen so müßte das kurz vor Friedrichshöhe im Wald sein? Kann aber auch sein, daß da einfach nur ein Holzkreuz oder sowas steht. In der Ecke genieß ich immer den Trail und dann das Ausruhen und -rollen auf dem Asphaltstück.


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (20. Januar 2012)

Hier die Auflösung..., der Stuhl steht auf dem Rennsteig bei Sigmundsburg. Limbach kam der Lösung am nähesten, dort ist der Sitz des Fremdenverkehrsamt, deshalb steht es auf dem Stuhl...

Der nächste bitte...


----------



## h2okopf (20. Januar 2012)

Ok, Limbach ist östlich von dem Stuhl, Siegmundsburg südlich. Von der Entfernung her ist es Luftlinie ungefähr gleich weit weg. Da der Rennsteig nur durch Limbach führt, hatte ich nur das auf dem Plan.

Aber nun gut, wo steht das Türmchen hier bzw. wie heißt es?


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub, den hatten wir schon mal...


Den Stuhl übrigens auch. scheint wohl langsam schwierig zu werden, noch was Neues zu posten...


----------



## h2okopf (20. Januar 2012)

Na falls der Turm schon war, dann hab ich hier noch was einfaches:




Welche Stadt ist das und welches gelbe Gebäude rechts ist da so auffällig?


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Januar 2012)

Rudolstadt und Schloss Heidecksburg...


----------



## h2okopf (20. Januar 2012)

Jo, korrekt. Hast bestimmt noch was neues auf Lager, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (21. Januar 2012)

Wo steht dieses Gebäude, und wer hat hier jahrelang residiert?


----------



## Physioterrorist (22. Januar 2012)

Zu schwer? OK, sicher nicht leicht, deshalb ein erster Hinweis. 

Der Verkauf dieses Gebäudes ging gerade durch die regionale Presse...


----------



## h2okopf (22. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab keine Ahnung. Mein erster Gedanke war ein Gebäude, das irgendwo in der Nähe der Leutenburg steht. Aber ich denke nicht, dass das passt.


----------



## Physioterrorist (22. Januar 2012)

Nö, überhaupt nicht.


----------



## rschwarz (22. Januar 2012)

Landeskirchenamt Eisenach / Landesbischof !?


----------



## Physioterrorist (22. Januar 2012)

Aber so was von richtig... 
Fotos der Villa gibt es hier Villa Eichel-Streiber 
Die komplett renovierte Villa besitzt 90 Zimmer und wurde gerade für 4,4 Mio verkauft. Ein Schnäppchen... Der Kaufpreis deckt gerade mal die Renovierungskosten...
Neuer Nutzer soll angeblich das Frauenhofer-Institut sein...


----------



## rschwarz (23. Januar 2012)

Was ist da zu sehen, und wo steht es ?


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2012)

rschwarz schrieb:


> Was ist da zu sehen, und wo steht es ?


ich weiß es nicht, aber mich interessiert schon wo der Standort ist- für eine der nächsten Touren in Thüringen-.


----------



## Momo01 (23. Januar 2012)

hi... wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist das der hohle Stein im Schloss- und Landschaftspark Altenstein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kona1972 (23. Januar 2012)

So sieht es aber jetzt glaube ich nicht mehr aus. Das Teehäuschen wurde ja jetzt neu erbaut.


----------



## rschwarz (23. Januar 2012)

Momo01 liegt richtig es ist das "Chinesische Häuschen" auf dem "Hohlen Stein" im Landschaftspark Altenstein. Ist wie von Kona72 bemerkt jetzt komplett fertig wiederaufgebaut. Und auf jeden fall mal nen besuch wert. Momo01 du bist dran.

MfG


----------



## Momo01 (24. Januar 2012)

Was ist es und wo bin ich?


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Januar 2012)

Kennt das keiner?


----------



## ohmtroll (27. Januar 2012)

Um die Frage zu präzisieren: Kennt das ein Nicht-Eichsfelder?


----------



## Momo01 (27. Januar 2012)

na das nenn ich doch mal einen super Hinweis... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Momo01 (29. Januar 2012)

Dort beginnt ein Radwanderweg von der Quelle bis zur Mündung...


----------



## Teddy (29. Januar 2012)

Der Fluss ist 192km lang wenn ich mich nicht irre. Habe aber kein neues Bild, drum möchte ich auch nicht lösen.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (29. Januar 2012)

Das ist die Unstrutquelle.

Wo ist das?


----------



## Momo01 (29. Januar 2012)

@DigitalEclipse, und wo ist die Unstrutquelle? Gehört zum Teil der Frage...;-)


----------



## DigitalEclipse (29. Januar 2012)

Na, am Anfang von der Unstrut. Nee, Spaß.

Ist bei Kefferhausen. Und somit weis es ein Nicht-Eichsfelder.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Momo01 (29. Januar 2012)

ooookay... aber im Ernst, 100 Prozent richtig. Und jetzt würde ich eigentlich sagen: Du bist dran..., aber Du warst schneller ;-)

Dir auch noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## jk197 (2. Februar 2012)

Wenn man bei Google Ruine, Wald und Suhl eingibt, kommt man zur Ruine des Johanniter-Berggutes "Lange Bahn" und wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue, sieht das dem da oben schon recht ähnlich...


http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...&hl=de&gbv=2&biw=1350&bih=887&tbm=isch&itbs=1


----------



## DigitalEclipse (2. Februar 2012)

So ist es. Es gibt einen Gasthof der nach dieser Burg benannt wurde. wenn man dort ein Stück weiter geht kommt man zur Ruine. Schönes ruhiges Fleckchen, lässt sich ziemlich gut Pause machen.

Eigentlich müsstest du jetzt ein Bilderrätsel posten, oder?


----------



## Oli01 (3. Februar 2012)

Aber kaum Sonne dort, typische Nordhanglage eben.... Pause mach ich deswegen nur in der Langen Bahn. (Draussen friert man meistens.)


----------



## jk197 (4. Februar 2012)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstest du jetzt ein Bilderrätsel posten, oder?


 
Aber immer erst schön warten, bis man weiß, daß die Lösung richtig ist 

Mir kam da am Freitag auch noch ne Kleinigkeit dazwischen  ich geb mal frei, hab leider grad kein neues Bild zur Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMER.seburg (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo!
Da scheinbar keiner Lust hat, oder alle draussen die neuen Spikes ausprobieren, nehme ich die Aufforderung mal an:





Wo war ich?


----------



## Oli01 (6. Februar 2012)

Wozu Spikes? Ich lauf Ski! Fahrrad hat Zwangspause! 

(Heut früh wars so kalt (~ -19..-20°C), dass mir mein Diesel fest geworden ist... kam gerade noch so mit mehreren Pausen bis in die Werkstatt und hab jetzt nen Ersatzfahrzeug (Benziner).)


----------



## jk197 (6. Februar 2012)

Irgendwo im Sägewerk jedenfalls


----------



## h2okopf (6. Februar 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Irgendwo im Sägewerk jedenfalls



Irgendwo in einem *alten* Sägewerk, um das zu präzisieren.


----------



## iMER.seburg (6. Februar 2012)

Sogar in einem so alten, dass da nicht mal mehr gesägt wird...


----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2012)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Sogar in einem so alten, dass da nicht mal mehr gesägt wird...


So ein Sägewerk gibt es in Silberhütte.


----------



## Physioterrorist (7. Februar 2012)

Tambach-Dietharz


----------



## iMER.seburg (7. Februar 2012)

Scheint schwierig...
Im Harz ist es nicht, und Tambach-Dietharz ist auch ca. 100 km weg.
Kleiner Tipp: auf der anderen Straßenseite befindet sich dieses Gebäude:





Denke, jetzt wirds leichter.


----------



## iMER.seburg (9. Februar 2012)

Tja. Scheinen ja alle im Winterurlaub zu sein, die schon mal den SaaleRadWeg befahren haben. Also löse ich auf:
Von außen sieht das Gebäude so aus:





Es steht in Reitzengeschwenda. Das Haus vis-a-vis ist das Volkskundemuseum.
In Ermangelung thüringischer Schnappschüsse gebe ich an den nächsten Freiwilligen ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2012)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> ...
> In Ermangelung thüringischer Schnappschüsse gebe ich an den nächsten Freiwilligen ab!


Ich habe eins.





Was und wo ist das?


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich habe eins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Udo! 
Aber ich werd nicht lösen.


----------



## FrWi (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo Udo,
 das sieht doch so aus wie der "Steinbruch" am Ortsausgang von Haarhausen.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2012)

FrWi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> das sieht doch so aus wie der "Steinbruch" am Ortsausgang von Haarhausen.


Ja es ist das Flächennaturdenkmal in Haarhausen. siehe auch hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haarhausen_(Wachsenburggemeinde)
Dann mach mal bitte weiter


----------



## jk197 (10. Februar 2012)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Es steht in Reitzengeschwenda. Das Haus vis-a-vis ist das Volkskundemuseum.
> In Ermangelung thüringischer Schnappschüsse gebe ich an den nächsten Freiwilligen ab!


 
Ich krieg ne Macke, das ist ja schon fast so wie mit den Kreuzen in Neidenberga. Das ist keine 15 km von mir weg und ich weiß nicht, daß da ein Sägewerk ist. Als ich das Bild vom Naturkundemuseum gesehen hab, dachte ich, das könnte Reitzengeschwenda sein (fahr da öfters mit dem Auto vorbei), aber da hast Dus dann ja schon gelöst.


----------



## FrWi (10. Februar 2012)

Ich geb mal frei aus Ermangelung an Bildern..
Grüße Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2012)

FrWi schrieb:


> Ich geb mal frei aus Ermangelung an Bildern..
> Grüße Frank


Eins habe ich noch




Wo befinden sich diese Zinnen? ist nur ein Bildausschnitt, damit es nicht zu leicht wird


----------



## FrWi (10. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube das Bild zeigt den unteren Teil Deines Bildes...


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2012)

FrWi schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Bild zeigt den unteren Teil Deines Bildes...


Wenn es links vor Deinem Vorderrad so aussieht




dann wird es wohl so sein.


----------



## FrWi (10. Februar 2012)

genau so siehts da aus. Ich löse mal auf: Das ist die Mühlburg bei Mühlberg siehe auch hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mühlburg_(Burg)

Die Schlossleite und die Pfade um die Wachsenburg machen riesen Spaß

Hab leider immernoch kein neues Bild.

Grüße Frank


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2012)

FrWi schrieb:


> genau so siehts da aus. Ich löse mal auf: Das ist die Mühlburg bei Mühlberg siehe auch hier:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mühlburg_(Burg)
> 
> Die Schlossleite und die Pfade um die Wachsenburg machen riesen Spaß
> ...


Genau richtig.
Na gut hier noch eines




Auf was blicke ich hier?


----------



## Kasebi (10. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Genau richtig.
> Na gut hier noch eines
> 
> 
> ...



Fotografiert am 11.12.11? Auf der Tour mit Torsten? 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Fotografiert am 11.12.11? Auf der Tour mit Torsten?
> 
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Also kasebi,
das du es weist, weis ich wohl. Nicht alles verraten.


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Februar 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Fotografiert am 11.12.11? Auf der Tour mit Torsten?


Zu diesem Zeitpunkt saß mir der Hundeschreck noch gewaltig in den Knochen. 

Udo, ich denke, das Rätsel ist so schwer, da musst du wohl den einen oder anderen Hinweis geben.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Zu diesem Zeitpunkt saß mir der Hundeschreck noch gewaltig in den Knochen.
> 
> Udo, ich denke, das Rätsel ist so schwer, da musst du wohl den einen oder anderen Hinweis geben.


Na dann werde ich mal.





Genau gegenüber, aber etwas höher sieht es dann so aus. Man beachte hinter dem Baum, in der Mitte die Betonwand und den gewölbten Hang darüber.


----------



## Kasebi (12. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe Udo ist mir nicht böse wenn ich ihn mit einem etwas deutlicheren Bild (Ein blinder Hahn trifft auch mal ein Bild) unterstütze





Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Udo ist mir nicht böse wenn ich ihn mit einem etwas deutlicheren Bild (Ein blinder Hahn trifft auch mal ein Bild) unterstütze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut kasebi, jetzt sieht man die Sportart die hier mal betrieben wurde noch deutlicher.


----------



## jk197 (12. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Gut kasebi, jetzt sieht man die Sportart die hier mal betrieben wurde noch deutlicher.


 
Skispringen?


----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Skispringen?


Ja da wurde gesprungen, nur wo wurde da gesprungen?
Aber die Frage lautete ja *"Auf was blicke ich hier?"*
Es ist die alte Ski-Schanze von Erfurt.
jk197 dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## jk197 (13. Februar 2012)

Ups,
jetzt hatte ich gar nicht damit gerechnet, dass das schon als Lösung gilt. Also falls bis heut abend jemand was einstellen will, gebe ich gern frei, ich komme frühestens gegen 21.00 dazu.


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Es ist die alte Ski-Schanze von Erfurt.


Es sind die Reste der 1. Erfurter Sprungschanze und sie befindet sich im Rhodaer Grund.

Edit: Ergänzung.

Am Ortausgang Möbisburg kam vorher ein sehr frei laufender, nicht freundlich aussehender Weimaraner mit "übergroßem" Gebiss direkt auf mich zu zugeschossen. Die Rufe seines Frauchens interssierten ihn gar nicht. Mir war da ganz anders zu Mute. Zum Glück hielt er einen halben Meter vor meinem linken Knie inne. Es ist also - außer dem Schreck - nicht passiert. Da war einer der Sorte "dertutynix" ...


@jk197, da ich ja nicht lösen wollte, bist du ´dran.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Es sind die Reste der 1. Erfurter Sprungschanze und sie befindet sich im Rhodaer Grund.
> 
> Edit: Ergänzung.
> 
> ...


Danke Torsten für die Hintergrundinfo.


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Februar 2012)

Dann drängel ich mich mal rein...






Wo findet man dieses Gebäude?


----------



## DigitalEclipse (14. Februar 2012)

Ich weis es. Ich weis es.
Sollte jeder Rennsteig-Komplett-Befahrer kennen. Entweder kurz vor Schluß vom Rennsteig, oder kurz nach dem Anfang. Je nach Fahrtrichtung. Als ich das erste Mal dort vorbeigefahren bin, hätt ich nicht gedacht, das da so ein cooles Gebäude steht.

Steht es leer? Kann ich es kaufen?

Aber Pssst, ich hab kein Foto.


----------



## h2okopf (14. Februar 2012)

Das steht doch bei der hohen Sonne, oder? Aber keinen Plan, wie das heißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (14. Februar 2012)

Nein, die Villa an der Hohen Sonne sieht anders aus.


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Februar 2012)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Nein, die Villa an der Hohen Sonne sieht anders aus.


Stimmt, nämlich so: 





Quelle: wikipedia.de


----------



## Oli01 (14. Februar 2012)

Da sollte Physioterrorist evtl. noch mal nen Tipp zu geben...


----------



## andkey (14. Februar 2012)

Das dürfte die "Meyer Villa" auf dem Clausberg sein. Ich hab leider kein Foto, wenn es richtig sein sollte kann jemand anders weiter machen.


----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2012)

andkey schrieb:


> Das dürfte die "Meyer Villa" auf dem Clausberg sein. Ich hab leider kein Foto, wenn es richtig sein sollte kann jemand anders weiter machen.



Das dürfte nicht, sondern das ist sie die "Meyer Villa"


----------



## andkey (14. Februar 2012)

Ich war mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, war schon länger nicht mehr da. Wenn du ein Bild hast kannst du weiter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Februar 2012)

andkey schrieb:


> Ich war mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, war schon länger nicht mehr da. Wenn du ein Bild hast kannst du weiter machen.







Welches schöne Gebäude wird hier instandgesetzt?


----------



## Oli01 (14. Februar 2012)

Hey das war ja fies, das mit dem Herrenhaus Clausberg... Da bin ich bislang auch öfters vorbeigekommen gewesen, hab das Teil aber nie wirklich wahrgenommen....


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Welches schöne Gebäude wird hier instandgesetzt?


Udo, da wird doch wohl eher die Zuwegung instandgesetzt. 
Ich glaube aber auch hier, dass es nicht ganz leicht ist. Die meisten sehen dieses Gebäude wohl eher von der anderen Seite.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Udo, da wird doch wohl eher die Zuwegung instandgesetzt.
> Ich glaube aber auch hier, dass es nicht ganz leicht ist. Die meisten sehen dieses Gebäude wohl eher von der anderen Seite.


Du meinst vom Park aus?


----------



## Oli01 (15. Februar 2012)

Guter Tipp mit dem Park.

Ich würde sagen: *Schloss Molsdorf* im Südwesten Erfurts. 

Man kommt u.a. daran vorbei, wenn man den Geraradweg vom Thüringer Wald nach Erfurt oder anders herum fährt.

Ich hatte die zwei Säulen mit den Kugeln obendrauf zwar gleich dem Schlossgarten Molsdorf zuordnen wollen und können, aber mit der Rückseite des Schlosses kam ich natürlich auch nicht ganz klar. 


(Bild Quelle http://www.fotocommunity.de von David Hirschfeld)


----------



## h2okopf (15. Februar 2012)

Hm, Tatsache? Hatte das zwar auch im Verdacht, aber irgendwie sahen sich Front- und Rückseite nicht ähnlich genug. Vielleicht sollte ich doch das nächste Mal den kleinen Abstecher in Molsdorf machen anstatt nur durchzufahren.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2012)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Guter Tipp mit dem Park.
> 
> Ich würde sagen: *Schloss Molsdorf* im Südwesten Erfurts.
> 
> ...


Richtig, du bist dran.


----------



## Oli01 (15. Februar 2012)

Ok, wird aber evtl. nicht einfach. Mal schauen, ob Ihrs kennt.

Wie heißt dieser Ort bzw. diese Ruinenreste? Wo ist dieser Ort zu finden ist, würde mir bereits reichen. (ich geb man noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite dazu)


----------



## Oli01 (15. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht muß ich mal nen Tipp los werden: 

Dieser Ort wurde fast von einer neuen 'großen und breiten' Straße platt gemacht... Diese liegt nur wenige Meter daneben.

Mir, in der nahen Stadt Geborenen und Aufgewachsenen, war dieser Platz bis letzten Herbst übrigens auch völlig unbekannt. Sind bei einer Radtour, nicht weit weg von zu Hause, darauf gestoßen, als wir auf unserer 1:25000'er Landkarte diesen Ort entdeckten.


----------



## h2okopf (15. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auf die Auflösung gepannt. Mir kommt das bekannt vor, aber ich kann es beim besten Willen nicht einordnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (15. Februar 2012)

Ich habe ja schon zwei Tipps gegeben, indem ich meinen Heimatort in meiner Signatur bekannt gegeben habe...


----------



## ohmtroll (16. Februar 2012)

Ruine St.Annen an der A71?
 ... ist sogar auf dem Google Satelitenbild zu erkennen.

@Torsten: Der Ort ist als Ruine in OSM eingetragen, wird aber in der "normalen" Karte nicht dargestellt. Kann man sowas "einschalten"?


----------



## Oli01 (16. Februar 2012)

Ja, das ist korrekt, ohmtroll. 

Die Ruine der Kapelle St. Annen liegt direkt östlich vom Autobahndreieck A71/A73 und ist über den Ortsteil Suhl/Heinrichs erreichbar (der Weg entlang der BAB von Suhl/Linsenhof ist's garantiert nicht schön). Über Heinrichs liegt ein kleiner - sogar recht idyllischer Taleinschnitt mit vielen Gartenlauben. Trotz naher Autobahn recht ruhig gelegen. Am oberen Ende erreicht man nach recht kurzer Bergauffahrt diese Ruine. Die Autobahn ist nur 50..75m davon entfernt, aber z.Glück etwas hinter einem Wall gelegen. 

Koordinaten: http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=50.608424,10.650054&spn=0.005885,0.01281&z=19

Du bist nun dran, ohmtroll!


----------



## Oli01 (16. Februar 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Der Ort ist als Ruine in OSM eingetragen, wird aber in der "normalen" Karte nicht dargestellt. Kann man sowas "einschalten"?



Man kann Wege und Orte in OSM einfügen und abändern. 

Da OSM/OpenCycleMap/Mapnik/OpenWasWeißIch aber eigene Cacheserver haben und sich nur nach und nach mal Abgleichen, kann es auch etwas Dauern, bis eine Änderung bei OSM dann auch im Renderer von OSM oder gar bei OpenCycleMap und anderswo auftauchen. Kann also gut sein, dass dieser Eintrag erst neu ist und noch einige Tage/Wochen braucht, um sich auf die Server der verschiedenen Renderer zu verteilen/abzugleichen.

Die Kapelle ist tatsächlich in OSM eingetragen, wird aber (noch?) nicht in allen Kartendarstellungen dargestellt.


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Februar 2012)

[off-topic on]


ohmtroll schrieb:


> Der Ort ist als Ruine in OSM eingetragen, wird aber in der "normalen" Karte nicht dargestellt. Kann man sowas "einschalten"?





Oli01 schrieb:


> Die Kapelle ist tatsächlich in OSM eingetragen, wird aber (noch?) nicht in allen Kartendarstellungen dargestellt.


Die letzte Bearbeitung der Ruine datiert aus dem März 2011, sie ist also etwas älter. 

Die Standardkarten bei OSM stellen die Ruine unterschiedlich dar: Mapnik stellt(e) gar nichts dar, bei Osmarender wird zumindest der Name angeschrieben. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es eine (Spezial-)Karte gibt, die Ruinen darstellt. Könnte natürlich sein. Aber das entscheidet jeder Kartenhersteller für sich. 
Man könnte natürlich die Daten der Kapelle/Ruine so aufbereiten, dass diese in der Mapnik-Darstellung auftaucht. Da würde man aber im OSM-Forum sofort ein "ommm - wir mappen nicht für Renderer!" bekommen.  

Man könnte aber aus dem zugelassenen Luftbild die Mauerreste abzeichnen und hoffen, dass diese dann irgendwann in der Karte auftauchen. Außerdem könnten da ja eine Info-Tafel, eine Bank o. dgl. in der Nähe stehen ...

[off-topic off]

Edit: Ergänzung


----------



## Oli01 (16. Februar 2012)

Ja, es steht eine Infotafel (sogar mit Dächlein) daneben. Sieht man auch auf einem meiner beiden Bilder.


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Februar 2012)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Ja, es steht eine Infotafel (sogar mit Dächlein) daneben. Sieht man auch auf einem meiner beiden Bilder.


Deswegen hab ich dieses "I" ja in die OSM-Datenbank eingetragen. 
Und in der von mir gerenderten Karte wird da auch eine Tafel dargestellt.


----------



## ohmtroll (16. Februar 2012)

Na jetzt ist die Ruine ziemlich deutlich in OSM zu sehen  

Hier ein neues Bild:







Zu welcher Burg gehört der Bergfried?


----------



## ohmtroll (18. Februar 2012)

Ok, n Tipp: Das Foto ist vom Wanderweg X8 aus fotografiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (18. Februar 2012)

Bin am überlegen ... Arnstadt die Alteburg?


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. Februar 2012)

Kann das überhaupt jemand wissen, der nicht ein Halbling aus dem Auenland ist?


----------



## ohmtroll (19. Februar 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Kann das überhaupt jemand wissen, der nicht ein Halbling aus dem Auenland ist?



Dochdoch, der Eisenschweinkader war auch schon auf der Kuppe nebenan


----------



## Physioterrorist (19. Februar 2012)

Nach eingehender Bilderrecherche bin ich der Meinung, du befindest dich an der Burg Straussberg...


----------



## PiR4Te (19. Februar 2012)

Dürfte ich eins dazwischen schieben?


----------



## ohmtroll (19. Februar 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Nach eingehender Bilderrecherche bin ich der Meinung, du befindest dich an der Burg Straussberg...



Jenau !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (19. Februar 2012)

Wo bin ich? 

@ Pir4te wenn du's löst, darfst du dich gerne rein drängeln...


----------



## B..G.M.... (19. Februar 2012)

...apropos dazwischen schieben.

Gleiches Recht für Alle!

An diesem gemütlichen Ort hatte ich vor einiger Zeit diese Herrenrunde abgelichtet. 

Das Festmahl war wohl verdient und auf diesem Weg möchte ich den Teilnehmern die 

Möglichkeit geben, sich ein unverfälschtes Originalpic dieses schönen Ereignisses zu 

ordern.

Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass die Anwesenden Vorteile bei der Lösung des 

Rätsels haben.

Also, wo kann man es sich als Mountainbiker im Harz soooo gut gehen lassen?





MfG Thomas


----------



## Physioterrorist (19. Februar 2012)

Nur um Missverständnisse auszuschließen,bevor hier irgendjemand was dazwischen schiebt, nochmal die Regeln...



Physioterrorist schrieb:


> *
> Regeln*
> 
> 1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein.
> ...



Das gilt für @Pir4te genauso, wie für @B..G.M....


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Februar 2012)

So rum ist es sicher etwas leichter...


----------



## andkey (21. Februar 2012)

Das ist die Scharfenburg in Thal, lieg ich richtig? Hab diesmal sogar ein Foto


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. Februar 2012)

Na Hallo, dann drängel dich mal rein...


----------



## andkey (22. Februar 2012)

Wo steht dieses Teil:


----------



## jk197 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich vermute mal irgendwo auf dem Baumkronenpfad im Hainich?


----------



## andkey (22. Februar 2012)

Genau du darfst.


----------



## jk197 (22. Februar 2012)

Na dann mal was ganz anderes. Wer kann mir sagen, wo ich letzten Herbst Urlaub gemacht habe? Das Bike hatte ich da leider nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (22. Februar 2012)

Das ist die Chance für @B..G.M..  und @PIR4te.


----------



## Waldschratt (22. Februar 2012)

Das Baumkuchenhaus in Wernigerode.
Ist doch aber nicht in Thüringen...

Hier was aus dem tiefen Thüringer Wald:


----------



## jk197 (23. Februar 2012)

Aber im Harz  Ja, Waldschratt, Du bist dran. Ich muß mal paar neue Bilder hier in der Heimat machen.


Ähmmm und könnte Deins Goldisthal sein? Wir haben ja echt viele Stauseen.


----------



## Waldschratt (23. Februar 2012)

Das ist nicht Goldisthal, aber ein Stausee.


----------



## FrWi (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo Waldschratt,
 das ist von der Schutzhütte der Bergwacht oberhalb der Lütsche fotografiert. Ich vergess immer den Namen (irgendwas mit König oder so???). 
Links sieht man den Steinbruch.
Ich habe auch so ein Foto. 

Zur Lütsche siehe hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lütsche

Grüße Frank


----------



## Waldschratt (23. Februar 2012)

Richtig. Das ist auf der Schlossbergkanzel, ca. 100 m über der Lütsche. Rechts gibt es einen kurzen aber feinen Trail zum Zeltplatz.


----------



## FrWi (23. Februar 2012)

...Dann will ich mal wieder ein Bild einstellen. Welcher Felsen ist das:


----------



## Physioterrorist (24. Februar 2012)

Ich vermute, das ist der Falkenstein


----------



## FrWi (25. Februar 2012)

ja genau:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falkenstein_(Thüringen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (25. Februar 2012)

Na dann...






Wer kennt's?


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. Februar 2012)

Von der Seite ist es leichter...


----------



## Momo01 (26. Februar 2012)

Ist das wirklich so schwer? Weiß das keiner?


----------



## andkey (27. Februar 2012)

Nein nicht schwer nur mir fehlen die Bilder


----------



## BergabSven (27. Februar 2012)

Hab ich überlegt woher ich das kenn.
Jeden Tag vorbeigefahren..Schloss Fischbach Eisenach


----------



## Physioterrorist (27. Februar 2012)

@BergabSven 

Sehr Schön. Schloss Fischbach ist richtig.
Na da bin ich mal auf dein Bildchen gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabSven (27. Februar 2012)

Einige kennen diese Stelle sicher.
Wo stehe ich und welches Dörfchen befindet sich im Hintergrund?


----------



## Physioterrorist (27. Februar 2012)

Ich halt mich mal zurück...


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. Februar 2012)

Die "Dörfler" wehren sich übrigens grade gegen die Umverlegung einer Bundesstraße...


----------



## BergabSven (28. Februar 2012)

Hehe, das stimmt.
Weiss es sonst keiner?
In diesem Örtchen war sicher auch schon der ein oder andere baden


----------



## Momo01 (28. Februar 2012)

doch, wäre aber für mich ein Heimspiel... und ich möchte den anderen auch eine Chance lassen... von da oben gehen übrigens auch ein paar schicke Trails ab...


----------



## Kasebi (28. Februar 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Die "Dörfler" wehren sich übrigens grade gegen die Umverlegung einer Bundesstraße...





BergabSven schrieb:


> Hehe, das stimmt.
> Weiss es sonst keiner?
> In diesem Örtchen war sicher auch schon der ein oder andere baden



Baden? Umverlegen einer Bundesstraße? Da mußte ich doch an meine Befahrung des THWeges 2010 denken. Ist es also Mosbach. Die wehrten sich da gegen die Umverlegung einer Bundesstraße die dann unmittelbar am dortigen Waldbad in vorm einer Brücke lang führen sollte. Bloß wo du stehst?Das weiß ich nicht. Da muß ich raten. Drachenstein?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## BergabSven (29. Februar 2012)

Vollkommen richtig. Ich stehe auf dem Drachstein und schaue Richtung Mosbach. Und ja, von diesem Punkt starten einige schöne Trails.


----------



## Kasebi (29. Februar 2012)

Nadenn. Das Bild ist vor etwa drei Jahren entstanden. Wo war ich da? Eins noch dazu. Der Rennsteig ist nicht allzu weit weg. Und wenn du das besuchen willst können Dir 2 Dinge helfen: 1. Nach dem Anmelden ganz, gaanz, gaaanz, gaaaanz, ga.........................nz viel Zeit habenund warten.
 Oder2., du hast was nur dem Schadet der sie nicht hat.





Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Oli01 (29. Februar 2012)

Pumpspeicherkraftwerk Goldistal, Maschinenkaverne?


----------



## Kasebi (29. Februar 2012)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Pumpspeicherkraftwerk Goldistal, Maschinenkaverne?



 Du darfst weitermachen

Also ein Besuch lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Mit dem Bus durch die Stollen zum Unterbecken. Dann Besuch der Kaverne und der Zentrale. Wir hatten dann sogar das Glück mit dem Bus auf der  Krone das Oberbecken zu umrunden. Ein mulmiges Gefühl wenn es da so knapp einen Meter neben dir ohne Geländer in die Tiefe geht.





Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (29. Februar 2012)

Ok, wie heißt dieser Ort? (in der Nähe des Rennsteiges)

Man kann auch Baden darin...


----------



## bigshot84 (29. Februar 2012)

Da bin ich ziemlich oft aber hier darf jemand anderes Raten .


----------



## BergabSven (29. Februar 2012)

Ich rate mal: Ochsenbacher Teich?


----------



## Oli01 (29. Februar 2012)

Korrekt, BergabSven. Du bist wieder dran.


----------



## BergabSven (29. Februar 2012)

Ok, sollte leicht sein..Wo stehe ich?
Achso, ich fotografiere


----------



## jk197 (1. März 2012)

Hmmm, irgendwo südwestlich der Wartburg und nicht allzuweit weg. Google würde da jetzt ne Teufelskanzel ausspucken (wo es die nicht überall gibt). Mal sehen, ob ich in meinem Kartenschatz noch was Genaueres finde.

EDIT: Der einzige "Berg", der da in meiner Karte eingezeichnet ist, heißt Federkopf.

EDIT 2: bei Streetview hab ich jetzt ein Bild vom Metilstein gefunden. Das kommt ziemlich nahe an Deins. Scheint mir aber erstens nördlicher zu sein und zweitens näher dsran. Also ich denk, ich bleib beim ersten EDIT.


----------



## Momo01 (1. März 2012)

@jk197: ich würde eher zu EDIT 2 tendieren... zum Metilstein. Habe es mal mit meinen Fotos verglichen und der Blick auf die Wartburg ist genau der gleiche...


----------



## BergabSven (1. März 2012)

Ihr hab beide absolut Recht.Es ist der Metilstein, eins der schönsten Stellen von Eisenach.
Dort starten auch einige gute Trails


----------



## jk197 (1. März 2012)

Na dann. Wenn man genug Zeit zur Recherche hat, muß man nicht mal Local sein. Ich werte meine Antwort dann mal trotzdem als richtig  und hier ist das neue Bild.

Kennt das noch jemand, so wie es hier aussieht?






EDIT: So schwer??? Also kleiner Tipp, es ist eine Brücke und die sieht jetzt etwas anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (2. März 2012)

Wenn die jetzige Variante ein Dach hat, sollte es die Fußwegbrücke bei Burgk sein...
Bilder von der neuen und der alten...


----------



## jk197 (2. März 2012)

Exakt die Brücke bei der Sormitzmündung in die Saale unterhalb des Zwischenbeckens Burgkhammer. Und links oben könnte man Schloss Burgk sehen, wenn das Bild nicht nur den kleinen Ausschnitt zeigen würde 

Dann geb ich mal wieder ab an die Eisenacher Fraktion


----------



## Physioterrorist (2. März 2012)

Dann meldet sich die Eisenacher Fraktion der Thüringer Terrorzelle mit nem neuen Ziel zu Wort...






Was isses?

PS: Ich verrate euch auch morgen, ob ich heut Nacht noch Besuch bekommen hab...


----------



## Waldschratt (2. März 2012)

Schloss Landsberg in Meiningen?


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. März 2012)

A geh...


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. März 2012)

Noch ein Bildchen als kleine Hilfe...






Meiningen ist zwar total daneben, aber das Werratal führt auf die richtige Spur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (3. März 2012)

Noch keine Ahnung, was das ist, jedenfalls ein schönes Schlösschen. Und hattest Du nun Besuch?


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. März 2012)

Hier ein letzter Tipp. So sieht das Schlösschen von der anderen Seite aus und ...






was hat es mit Goethe's Italienreise zu tun?

@jk197  
Ja, aber nicht die Grünen...


----------



## jk197 (5. März 2012)

So, weil keiner dergleichen tut, hab ich mal gegoogelt. Das sollte das Schloss in Neuenhof an der Werra sein. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...HOF_SCHLOSS4.jpg&filetimestamp=20080518134434

Was es mit Goethes Italienreise zu tun hat, bekomm ich sicher auch gleich noch raus 

EDIT:

Italienreiseaktualisierung   http://physioterrorist.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/die-brandenburg-teil-i/ ganz unten. Frag mich, wer so einen tollen Blog ins Netz stellt...


----------



## jk197 (5. März 2012)

Da ich die Bilder jetzt auch im Blog gesehen habe, gehe ich mal von der Richtigkeit aus und stelle mal was Neues ein. So, diesmal nicht nur eine Sehens- sondern auch eine Essenswürdigkeit. Wo gibts diese lecker Sachen. Das Handy dient zum Größenvergleich. Kleiner Tipp: Das Bild passt nicht so ganz in den Thread aber ich würde sagen so zu mindestens 50% 





Sollte es bis morgen keiner rausgefunden haben, gibts noch ein ganz einfaches Bild dazu. Strengt Euch aber mal an. Ich glaube, so wie das Ganze jetzt da steht, hat es nicht mal 4 Euro gekostet (exklusive Handy natürlich).


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. März 2012)

Ich dachte schon, da kommt gar keiner drauf. Dabei ist jeder, der lesen kann, klar im Vorteil...


----------



## Waldschratt (5. März 2012)

Verdammt - ich bestell mir nie Kuchen.


----------



## jk197 (6. März 2012)

Also erstens sollte man sich dort unbedingt mal Kuchen bestellen (egal ob man sich sonst Kuchen bestellt oder nicht, der hilft nämlich für die letzten Kilometer wie ein Wunder ), zweitens hat der Physioterrorist wahrscheinlich schon ne heiße Fährte (die ich jetzt durch erstens noch bissl angeheizt haben dürfte) und drittens kommt hier jetzt trotzdem wie versprochen noch ein Bild zur Vereinfachung, einfach mal den Kaffee von der Seite fotografiert


----------



## Oli01 (6. März 2012)

Nee, Kuchen und Kaffee geht ja mal gar nicht...  Gibts da auch nen kühles Blondes?


----------



## jk197 (6. März 2012)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Nee, Kuchen und Kaffee geht ja mal gar nicht...  Gibts da auch nen kühles Blondes?


 
Gäbe es da auch oder auch dort, wo die Autos stehen  Mit dem Kühlen Blonden würde ich in dem Fall allerdings erst noch so um die 40 km warten


----------



## Oli01 (6. März 2012)

Soll wohl ein Tipp sein mit den weiteren 40km?

Offtopic:
Ich halte es meist so: morgens los, möglichst ne schöne große Runde und wenn alles klappt von der Zeit her: Endziel eine Baude über der Stadt. Da gibt es 2-3 sehr schöne Möglichkeiten. Dort lecker Bier und Bratwurst und schön in der Sonne sitzen und sich noch schön Unterhalten mit Gleichgesinnten. Gegen späten Nachmittag/Abend dann ne schöne Abfahrt nach Hause (wozu hat man denn schließlich nen Fully). Ich mag es, wenn es dann nicht mehr 'groß' Bergauf geht oder extrem weit ist...

Es gab schon Touren, wo ich nur, weil ich am Ende gerne bergab nach Hause fahren möchte, nochmals nen Umweg genommen und extra nen Berg erklommen habe...
/Offtopic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (6. März 2012)

Stimmt genau, das sollte ein weiterer Tipp sein. Nach ca 40 km ist man dann übrigens hier  





Jetzt sollte es aber machbar sein mit den ganzen Tipps. Ich fahr übrigens auch gern zum Ende der Tour bergab, geniesse aber erst dann das Bier  Und meist isses bei mir auch bissl doof, weil ich an nem ziemlich hohen Punkt wohne...


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. März 2012)

Die blöden Bayern...tzz


----------



## jk197 (6. März 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Die blöden Bayern...tzz


 
Bei uns fangen sie übrigens jetzt auch langsam an, alles zu asphaltieren. Der Saaleradweg soll zwischen Burgk und Walsburg asphaltiert werden (zwischen Walsburg und Ziegenrück ist er schon aber ich kenn zum Glück ne Holperalternative). Und beim Plattenweg zwischen Hirschberg und Blankenstein hab ich sowas jetzt auch schon gehört. Alles schön versiegeln. Voll....


----------



## Schelle (6. März 2012)

Oh ja, der Kuchen dort ist richtig lecker...


----------



## jk197 (7. März 2012)

Ne Lösung hab ich jetzt aber imme rnoch nicht vernehmen können...


----------



## _torsten_ (7. März 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ne Lösung hab ich jetzt aber imme rnoch nicht vernehmen können...


Dann lös es mal bitte auf. Bei so viel Kuchenanpreisungen läuft einem ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen. 
Ich vermute mal, dass es irgendwo am asphaltierten Rennsteig ist. Kann ich aber nicht beschwören. Ich bin den Rennsteig noch nie abgefahren.


----------



## jk197 (7. März 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Dann lös es mal bitte auf. Bei so viel Kuchenanpreisungen läuft einem ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen.
> Ich vermute mal, dass es irgendwo am asphaltierten Rennsteig ist. Kann ich aber nicht beschwören. Ich bin den Rennsteig noch nie abgefahren.


 
1. Nö, erst wenn die 3 Tage rum sind 
2. Noch nie den Rennsteig abgefahren? Schäm Dich


----------



## Oli01 (7. März 2012)

Tief im östlichen Thüringer Wald in Sachen Rennsteig, war ich tatsächlich auch noch nie. Vieles ab ca. Neustadt/Masserberg und westlich davon ist mir aber bekannt.

Hatte bislang bei Renntsteigfahrten immer nur etwas über die erste oder letzte Hälfte (max. 100km) mitgemacht und dann halt einen Tag lang. Hab mir letztes Mal mit meiner Mitfahrt ab Oberhof an einen Samstag auch einen komplett verregneten Freitag erspart... (es hatte geschüttet).


----------



## jk197 (7. März 2012)

Dann solltest Du auch unbedingt mal in den östlichen Teil kommen. Rund um Lehesten gibt es direkt am Rennsteig echt schöne Trails und dann kann man von Blankenstein aus auch gleich noch auf ne Tour um die Stauseen starten (ich sags immer wieder gern, der Bleilochstausee ist Deutschlands größter Stausee gemessen am Fassungsvolumen).

So, nun aber nochmal zurück zum eigentlichen Bild: Letzter und eigentlich nun echt allereinfachster Tipp. Rennsteig ist ja schon klar, Bayern auch, was jetzt aber noch dazukommt, ich befinde mich da nichjt abseits des Rennsteigs sondern mitten drauf. Und jetzt dürfte es mit Google Maps ein Kinkerlitzchen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (7. März 2012)

Steinbach am Wald?


----------



## jk197 (8. März 2012)

Na endlich  Der Bäcker ist gleich gegenüber der Einfahrt zum Bahnhof, lohnt sich echt. Also CC. , Du bist dran.


----------



## _torsten_ (8. März 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> ... Der Bäcker ist gleich gegenüber der Einfahrt zum Bahnhof, lohnt sich echt. ...


Danke für den Tipp! Wir sind das letzte Aprilwochenende einschließlich dem ersten Mai in Windheim. Aber das gehört ja zu Steinbach a.Wald. 

Gegenüber der Einfahrt zum Bahnhof - ist es das Café Fiedler?


----------



## CC. (8. März 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Na endlich  Der Bäcker ist gleich gegenüber der Einfahrt zum Bahnhof, lohnt sich echt. Also CC. , Du bist dran.



Auch ein blindes Huhn trinkt mal ein Korn  
War aber auch ziemlich schwer: Kuchen auf dem Rennsteig *pff

Gebe mangels Bilder weiter...

CC.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (8. März 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Der Bäcker ist gleich gegenüber der Einfahrt zum Bahnhof, lohnt sich echt.


 
War bei unserer ersten Rennsteigbefahrung (2003 o. 2004 zu Pfingsten) die Rettung kurz vorm absoluten Hungerast. Die einzigen, die dort Pfingstmontag vormittags offen hatten. Danach gings wieder besser .

Übrigens mein Tipp für den Rennsteig: Pfingstsonntag an der Suhler Hütte versumpfen - mit Live-Musik (volkstümlich) - super! Und dann wieder auf's Rad und nach Neuhaus o. Oberhof, da ist der ganze schöne Alkohol wieder raus .


----------



## jk197 (8. März 2012)

Na dann übernehm ich mal gleich wieder. Also, wo bin ich hier. Diesmal aber wirklich in Thüringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (8. März 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Gegenüber der Einfahrt zum Bahnhof - ist es das Café Fiedler?


 
Ja, ist es. In Windheim gabs auch mal ein gutes Restaurant, weiß aber nicht, obs das immer noch gibt. Was bitte macht man denn am verlängerten Wochenende in Windheim? Ist da schon der Frankenwaldmarathon? Da gibts ganz nette Strecken am Rennsteig und drumherum. Unbedingt mal in der Confiserie Lauenstein am Schokobrunnen naschen


----------



## _torsten_ (8. März 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ja, ist es. ...  Unbedingt mal in der Confiserie Lauenstein am Schokobrunnen naschen


Na dann müssen wir da mal hin gehen/fahren. 



jk197 schrieb:


> Was bitte macht man denn am verlängerten Wochenende in Windheim?


Wir wollten eigentlich nach Tahle in den Harz. Ausgebuchte Zimmer und der Preisvergleich hat uns dann in den Frankenwald verschlagen. Und da wir dort noch nie waren ... 



jk197 schrieb:


> Ist da schon der Frankenwaldmarathon? Da gibts ganz nette Strecken am Rennsteig und drumherum.


Der FW-Marathon interessiert uns nicht wirklich. Ein paar interessante Strecken habe ich schon gefunden und heraus gesucht.


----------



## Waldschratt (8. März 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Na dann übernehm ich mal gleich wieder. Also, wo bin ich hier. Diesmal aber wirklich in Thüringen



Sieht ganz nach der Schmücke aus.


----------



## Oli01 (8. März 2012)

Jepp - ist die Schmücke, bzw. dessen Spielplatz!


----------



## h2okopf (8. März 2012)

Da ist nen Spielplatz? Ist mir die letzten 50 Mal, wo ich dort war, nicht aufgefallen, seltsam...Naja, beim nächsten mal vielleicht mehr aufpassen. *g*


----------



## Waldschratt (9. März 2012)

Dann will ich mal wieder.
Garantiert mitten in Thüringen:


----------



## jk197 (9. März 2012)

Waldschratt schrieb:


> Sieht ganz nach der Schmücke aus.


 
Exakt. Ist am Waldhotel an der Schmücke, da haben wir übernachtet. Der Spielplatz ist direkt hinter dem Biergarten.


----------



## _torsten_ (9. März 2012)

Waldschratt schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal wieder.
> Garantiert mitten in Thüringen:


Das ist der Ausgebrannte Stein am Lütsche-Flößgraben. Zu erkennen am 3-Tannen-Symbol. Allerdings lagen bei mir keine Bretter auf dem Fußboden.

Hatte wir schon mal. Wegen dem damaligen Rätsel war ich nämlich dort.


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. März 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Auch ein blindes Huhn trinkt mal ein Korn
> War aber auch ziemlich schwer: Kuchen auf dem Rennsteig *pff
> 
> Gebe mangels Bilder weiter...
> ...



Mitraten und keine Bilder haben...tzzz. Das geht überhaupt nicht. Scher dich aufs Rad und mach ein paar schöne Pic's, sonst darfst du hier nicht mehr mitspielen...


----------



## CC. (9. März 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Mitraten und keine Bilder haben...tzzz. Das geht überhaupt nicht. Scher dich aufs Rad und mach ein paar schöne Pic's, sonst darfst du hier nicht mehr mitspielen...




wenn ich doch aber keine gescheite Kamera nicht hab und keinen Strom auch nicht. Fahren tu' ich ja schon fleißig. 
Und muß zwischendurch Blogs lesen 

Nee, im Ernst: ich kann keine Thüringenbilder beisteuern, weil nicht im Land. Aber ich lese (und rätsle) fleißig mit, weil mich die Landschaft wieder hinzieht und ich die Rätselei spannend finde. Plane gerade meine Rückkkehrer-Frühjahrs- Sommertouren, u.a. durch Thüringen + Rhön. Werde demnächst mal einen Fragefred dazu aufmachen müssen...
btw: wo ist eigentlich der Fred mit "Touren in Thüringen, Rhön...." hingekommen?


*darf ich jetzt weiter mitspielen? 
Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (9. März 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> wenn ich doch aber keine gescheite Kamera nicht hab und keinen Strom auch nicht. Fahren tu' ich ja schon fleißig.
> Und muß zwischendurch Blogs lesen
> 
> Nee, im Ernst: ich kann keine Thüringenbilder beisteuern, weil nicht im Land. Aber ich lese (und rätsle) fleißig mit, weil mich die Landschaft wieder hinzieht und ich die Rätselei spannend finde. Plane gerade meine Rückkkehrer-Frühjahrs- Sommertouren, u.a. durch Thüringen + Rhön. Werde demnächst mal einen Fragefred dazu aufmachen müssen...
> ...



Ausnahmsweise 

Was den fred betrifft, da hat schon ewig keiner mehr was gepostet, deshalb ist er im Nirwana des Archivs verschwunden. Ich werd ihn demnächst mal wieder ausgraben, wenns vor mir keiner tut...


----------



## Waldschratt (9. März 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das ist der Ausgebrannte Stein am Lütsche-Flößgraben. Zu erkennen am 3-Tannen-Symbol. Allerdings lagen bei mir keine Bretter auf dem Fußboden.
> 
> Hatte wir schon mal. Wegen dem damaligen Rätsel war ich nämlich dort.



Vollkommen richtig.
Leider funzt die SuFu diesbezüglich nicht. Naja beim nächsten mal.


----------



## _torsten_ (9. März 2012)

Waldschratt schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig.


Und hier der Beweis ... 







... und in Richtung Oberhof geht´s so weiter. 






Ein neues Rätselfoto gibt´s von mir erst morgen.


----------



## Waldschratt (9. März 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Und hier der Beweis ...
> 
> ... und in Richtung Oberhof geht´s so weiter.
> 
> Ein neues Rätselfoto gibt´s von mir erst morgen.



Mein Bild ist von 2010. Da gabs noch Bretter bis zur Hälfte...


----------



## _torsten_ (10. März 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ein neues Rätselfoto gibt´s von mir erst morgen.


Wie nennt man dieses Tal und wo befindet es sich? 
Vielleicht weiß auch jemand, wie der "Hügel" am linken Bildrand heißt.


----------



## jk197 (10. März 2012)

Irgendwie kommts mir vor als wär ich da schon mal langgefahren alledings mit dem Auto. Ist das irgendwo Großraum Jena/Stadtroda oder bin ich jetzt vollkommen falsch?


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. März 2012)

Fluss, Bahnstrecke, Burg, Brücke .... Das sollte doch zu finden sein...


----------



## _torsten_ (10. März 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommts mir vor als wär ich da schon mal langgefahren alledings mit dem Auto.


Das kann ich nicht einschätzen.


jk197 schrieb:


> Ist das irgendwo Großraum Jena/Stadtroda oder bin ich jetzt vollkommen falsch?


Vollkommen falsch!


Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Fluss, Bahnstrecke, Burg, Brücke .... Das sollte doch zu finden sein...


Sollte es!


... und die Burg gab´s schon mal. Aber die ist ja auch nicht gefragt.


----------



## Waldschratt (10. März 2012)

Werrabrücke Creuzburg ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (10. März 2012)

Da gibt es keine Eisenbahn...


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. März 2012)

Auf dem gesuchten Foto auch nicht. Macht nix, habs trotzdem gefunden. Es ist die Flutbrücke bei Sachsenburg. Es sollte demnach das Wippertal sein.






Fast der selbe Standort...


----------



## _torsten_ (11. März 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> ... Flutbrücke bei Sachsenburg.


Richtig!


Physioterrorist schrieb:


> ... Es sollte demnach das Wippertal sein.


Falsch! Es ist die Unstrut. 
Da du aber die Flutbrücke erkannt hast, lasse ich es gelten. Du darfst wieder.

Das Tal wird Thüringer Pforte genannt.


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. März 2012)

Auch wenn's nicht ganz richtig war, hier das nächste Rätsel...


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. März 2012)

Noch ein Bildchen aus nem anderen Blickwinkel...


----------



## Physioterrorist (12. März 2012)

Scheint wohl schwer zu sein. Deshalb noch ne andere Ansicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy (13. März 2012)

Da ich keine Bilder habe ein kleiner Tipp für die anderen.

Meiner Meinung nach liegt es bei Ruhla (Warteberg; Seebach).

Achja der Tipp ist kostenlos.


Teddy


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. März 2012)

@Teddy 
Da gibbet auch eins. Meins ist aber woanders...
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich von dem auf dem Wartberg auch mal ein Foto machen...


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. März 2012)

Letzter Tipp.... 
Für diesen Felsen gilt...


----------



## Teddy (13. März 2012)

Ist Lauchgrund Winterstein besser?

Aber heißen tun sie doch gleich oder --------löcher?

Gruß Teddy


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. März 2012)

Tabarz wäre besser und bei deinem ..grund solltest du noch ein a kaufen...
Mit dem Rest kann ich leben


----------



## Teddy (13. März 2012)

Mit dem a haste recht ist wohl im Netz verloren gegangen.

Da es die Dinger dort fast an jeder Ecke gibt hatte ich als Auswahl noch Winterstein. Der Lauchgrund liegt natürlich bei Tabarz. (sehr schöne Gegend fürs MTB, war aberbisher nur zu Fuß da)

Teddy


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. März 2012)

Teddy schrieb:


> Mit dem a haste recht ist wohl im Netz verloren gegangen.
> 
> Da es die Dinger dort fast an jeder Ecke gibt hatte ich als Auswahl noch Winterstein. Der *Lauchgrund* liegt natürlich bei Tabarz. (sehr schöne Gegend fürs MTB, war aberbisher nur zu Fuß da)
> 
> Teddy



Teddy


----------



## Teddy (13. März 2012)

Sorry


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. März 2012)

Da Bärchen das ominöse Zauberwort nicht aussprechen möchte, hier die Lösung. So teddy jetzt bist du dran und ich bin raus aus der Nummer...


----------



## Teddy (13. März 2012)

Ich gebe ab an den nächsten der noch Bilder hat.

Ich leider nicht.

Teddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschratt (13. März 2012)

Ich hätte da noch was:


----------



## h2okopf (14. März 2012)

Hm, das dürfte die Brücke über die Zahme Gera sein. Aber wo du da nördlich von stehst, hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Waldschratt (14. März 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Hm, das dürfte die Brücke über die Zahme Gera sein. Aber wo du da nördlich von stehst, hab ich keine Ahnung.



Position ist richtig. Ich dachte, du löst das auf Anhieb...
Ein offizieller Wanderweg und toller Trail führen hier dran vorbei.


----------



## h2okopf (14. März 2012)

Nicht so ganz meine Ecke da oben. Aber ich denke Weißer Stein ist zu nah, die Perspektive sieht nach weiter weg aus. Das Viadukt bei Angelroda ist es denke ich auch nicht, aber wie gesagt, weiss es nicht genau. Noch weiter nördlich dürfte nicht gehen, weil dann sieht man die Brücke nicht mehr.

Immerhin hat mich das Bild dazu gebracht, auf Karte die Kammerlöcher zu finden. Davon hatte ich schon gehört, war aber nie dort. Das wird irgendwann dieses Jahr Mal ein Ziel sein. Der erwähnte Wanderweg ist dann vermutlich der Thüringen-Weg, aber den bin ich in dem Bereich auch noch nicht komplett gefahren.

Also sozusagen eine Lücke in meiner Kopfkarte, weil drumherum um Plaue, Liebenstein bzw. Gräfenroda treib ich mich dann schon wieder häufiger rum.


----------



## Waldschratt (14. März 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Immerhin hat mich das Bild dazu gebracht, auf Karte die Kammerlöcher zu finden. Davon hatte ich schon gehört, war aber nie dort. Das wird irgendwann dieses Jahr Mal ein Ziel sein. Der erwähnte Wanderweg ist dann vermutlich der Thüringen-Weg, aber den bin ich in dem Bereich auch noch nicht komplett gefahren.
> .



Kammerlöcher und Thüringen-Weg sind korrekt.
Eine Beschreibung als Trail gibts hier.

Du bist dran...


----------



## h2okopf (15. März 2012)

Ach du Schande.  Mir scheint, da muss ich mal hin. *g*

Bild kann ich dann aber erst heute nachmittag wieder eins raussuchen, wenn ich wieder @home bin. Falls jemand noch was hat, darf er gern vorher was posten.


----------



## h2okopf (16. März 2012)

Hab leider kein besseres Bild gefunden, aber vielleicht weiss trotzdem jemand, was das für ein markanter Hügel im Hintergrund ist und welche Ortschaft da zu sehen ist.


----------



## Waldschratt (16. März 2012)

Ist das der Veronikaberg bei Martinroda?


----------



## h2okopf (16. März 2012)

Nein, das ist er nicht. Weit weg von der Kameraposition ist der Veronikaberg aber nicht.

Ach ja, der zuvor von dir verlinkte Trail an den Kammerlöchern nach Angelroda ist eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Wenn die zwei nervigen Bäume quer über den Weg nicht währen, könnte man im ersten Teil sogar ein bisschen Flow geniessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschratt (16. März 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Ach ja, der zuvor von dir verlinkte Trail an den Kammerlöchern nach Angelroda ist eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Wenn die zwei nervigen Bäume quer über den Weg nicht währen, könnte man im ersten Teil sogar ein bisschen Flow geniessen.



Liegen die immer noch? Da muss ich wohl doch mal mit dem Fichtenmoped hinwandern... 
Da gibt es noch eine Trail-Variante bei gpsies. Da bleibt man immer oben an der Fels-Kante. Die ist flowig aber nicht so anspruchsvoll.
Die wenigsten finden den Abzweig nach links, 200m unterhalb der Schutzhütte. Da rauschen alle dran vorbei und verpassen die schönen Stufen...


----------



## h2okopf (17. März 2012)

Ich hab zwar den Abzweig denke ich richtig gefunden, aber sonderlich Stufen hat es da eigentlich nicht. Ich glaube da war eine ziemlich ramponierte Treppe mit so 5 Stufen, aber das wars dann auch. Ansonsten kam das denk ich hin, wo ich lang bin: Von der Hütte aus nen Stück an der Kante nach Norden und dann eine 160 Grad Kehre nach links (an der ich zuvor auch immer vorbei gefahren bin. )


----------



## Waldschratt (18. März 2012)

Also gefunden hast du den Trail, freut mich. Die Treppe war mal besser. Die Gegend leidet etwas unter zuviel MX.
Aber zurück zum Thema: Ist das der Willinger Berg??
Irgendwie ist dein Bild weg...


----------



## PiR4Te (18. März 2012)

@Waldschratt: die Bäume liegen noch ;-) Meine letzte Abfahrt ist noch nicht so lange her...

Gruß


----------



## h2okopf (19. März 2012)

Waldschratt schrieb:


> Also gefunden hast du den Trail, freut mich. Die Treppe war mal besser. Die Gegend leidet etwas unter zuviel MX.
> Aber zurück zum Thema: Ist das der Willinger Berg??
> Irgendwie ist dein Bild weg...



Das Bild ist immer dann mal weg, wenn der Link nicht aufgelöst werden kann. Ab und an passiert das scheinbar mal. Aber zumeist geht es.

Naja, Willinger Berg ist es jedenfalls auch nicht. Aber mal als Hinweis, das hier findet man auf dem gesuchten Berg auch:









Sogar Verpflegung gibt es ab und an, aber gestern war da eher nichts zu holen:





Dafür hatte der Forst seinen Spass, oder soll ich eher sagen die Harvester?


----------



## Waldschratt (19. März 2012)

Hmm. Ist das der Singer Berg?
Und könnte das Dorf Heyda sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (20. März 2012)

Beides korrekt. Im Prinzip vom Veronikaberg aus gesehen, der ist von der Fotoposition keine 500m weiter hinten rechts.


----------



## Waldschratt (20. März 2012)

So, ein Bild hab ich noch:

Wo sind wir hier?


----------



## PiR4Te (21. März 2012)

Auf einem der schönsten und längsten trails in der gegend ... dem Bergpfad von Gehlberg nach Gräfenroda. 

Leider liegen da auch einige Bäume quer was allerdings die Motocrosser etwas fern halten sollte 

Ein Bild von mir folgt nachher

Gruß


----------



## Waldschratt (21. März 2012)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Auf einem der schönsten und längsten trails in der gegend ... dem Bergpfad von Gehlberg nach Gräfenroda.
> 
> Leider liegen da auch einige Bäume quer was allerdings die Motocrosser etwas fern halten sollte
> 
> ...



Vollkommen richtig.
Du bist wohl auch aus der Gegend?


----------



## PiR4Te (21. März 2012)

Ja, bin zugezogen in Arnstadt und versuche immer ein wenig die gegend zu erkunden, bin letztes we auch in Geschwenda vorbei gekommen 

So jetzt mein Bild, ist vielleicht ein bisschen schwieriger

Welcher Ort ist da unten zu sehen?


----------



## h2okopf (21. März 2012)

Hm, Kleinbreitenbach war mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## Waldschratt (21. März 2012)

Reinsberge? Kanzel?
Kleinbreitenbach?


----------



## h2okopf (22. März 2012)

Uh, wenn das richtig ist, wars aber knapp.


----------



## PiR4Te (22. März 2012)

Jo, das ging schnell,

Kleinbreitenbach - Ja
Reinsberge - Ja
nicht ganz Kanzel, die richtung stimmt aber trotzdem.

Der nächste bitte


----------



## Waldschratt (22. März 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Uh, wenn das richtig ist, wars aber knapp.



Und wie. Gratuliere.
Ich muss sowieso erst noch paar Bilder rauskramen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (23. März 2012)

Naja, wenn wir schon bei Dörfern sind: Vielleicht erkennt ja jemand das Örtchen und weiss, an welchem Aussichtspunkt ich stehe:


----------



## Waldschratt (24. März 2012)

Knuffig...
Richtung Manebach raus?


----------



## h2okopf (24. März 2012)

Nene, Manebach ist ein paar Täler entfernt. Aber als Hinweis: Folgender Blick bietet sich, wenn man vom gesuchten Aussichtspunkt ein paar Meter auf dem Trail nach Westen runterwärts rollt.


----------



## Waldschratt (25. März 2012)

Martinroda, bist du jetzt auf dem Veronikaberg?


----------



## h2okopf (25. März 2012)

Ja, bin ich. Der Aussichtspunkt ist der Karolinenblick, mit einem "astreinen" S2-Trail nach Martinroda runter. "Astrein" in Anführungszeichen, weil ein paar Äste als Hindernisse dabei sind.


----------



## jk197 (25. März 2012)

Ist das die neu gebaute ICE-Brücke? Wenn ja, Wahnsinn? Wenn man mal lange nicht in ner Gegend unterwegs war.

Ach nee, das müßte dann die 71 sein, oder? Die ICE-Strecke is ja irgendwoe bei Gehren.


----------



## bigshot84 (25. März 2012)

Na wenn du bei der Brücke jetzt beeindruckt bist das musst du dir wirklich mal die ICE Brücke zwischen Gehren und Langewiesen angucken.


----------



## h2okopf (25. März 2012)

Ja, im Bild das ist die Reichenbach-Brücke der A71. Ansonsten sind die Arbeiten an der ICE-Trasse aber auch recht weit. Konnte letzte Woche mal über die Wümbach-Brücke fahren, da war der Zaun offen.  Wirkt schon nicht schlecht, aber die anderthalb Kilometer Ilmtal-Brücke muss ich mal schauen, ob man sich das auch mal geben kann. Hier mal ein recht hübsches Bild davon.

Relativ beeindruckt bin ich auch von den Bauarbeiten zum Autobahnanschluss für Rudolstadt, also das Stück zwischen dem Kreisel bei Ilmenau-Ost und der Anschlusstelle zwischen Langewiesen und Gehren. Was da an Material bewegt wurde (vor allem hinbewegt) ist schon nicht so wenig. Die Brücken wirken auch recht nett, weil diese so unter der Ilmtalbrücke kreuzen. Bin gespannt, wie das ausschaut, wenns fertig ist. Das geht dann glaube ich durch den zweiten Bogen von links unter der Brücke durch.


----------



## Waldschratt (26. März 2012)

So, ich nochmal.
Wo stehen die 5 wilden Kerle hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (26. März 2012)

Da ich durchaus noch Fotos hab, sag ich mal: Vor dem Carl-Eduard-Turm oberhalb Elgersburg, oder auch Hohe Warte. Der Richtung und dem allgemeinen Erscheinungsbild nach ging es kurz danach Richtung Elgersburg runter.


----------



## Waldschratt (26. März 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Da ich durchaus noch Fotos hab, sag ich mal: Vor dem Carl-Eduard-Turm oberhalb Elgersburg, oder auch Hohe Warte. Der Richtung und dem allgemeinen Erscheinungsbild nach ging es kurz danach Richtung Elgersburg runter.



Richtig! Für dich kein Problem


----------



## h2okopf (26. März 2012)

Na gut, das war dir aber denk ich klar. 
Dafür jetzt mal vermutlich etwas schwerer und aus einer anderen Ecke:




Im Wald oberhalb welcher Ortschaft findet man diese Sitzgelegenheit? Vielleicht weiss auch jemand, wie das laut der Beschilderung daneben heißt?


----------



## Waldschratt (28. März 2012)

Sorry, hab keine Ahnung wo die hässliche Sitzgruppe steht...


----------



## PiR4Te (29. März 2012)

Ich habs auch noch nie gesehen...


----------



## h2okopf (30. März 2012)

Ok, vielleicht als Hinweis: Von der Sitzgruppe aus sieht man einen Teil vom "See", wo der gesuchte Wald dazu gehört.





Als Teilauflösung schon mal der Name des Platzes: "Weiße Bank". (Ja, bin auch der Meinung, dass diese Bezeichnung nicht sonderlich kreativ ist.) Das liegt zwischen "Vogelherd" und "Hohe Straße" an einem breiten Forstweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (30. März 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Im Wald oberhalb welcher Ortschaft findet man diese Sitzgelegenheit?


Eine "Weiße Bank" befindet sich oberhalb von Königsee. Ist das die gesuchte?


----------



## PiR4Te (30. März 2012)

Oh... was ist denn das für ein Stieg, der da rechts daneben in der Karte eingezeichnet ist, ist der Fahrbar?

Gruß


----------



## _torsten_ (30. März 2012)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Oh... was ist denn das für ein Stieg, der da rechts daneben in der Karte eingezeichnet ist, ist der Fahrbar?
> 
> Gruß


Keine Ahnung, ich bin nur den Hinweisen gefolgt: "Weiße Bank", "Vogelherd" und "Hohe Straße" 



h2okopf schrieb:


> ... Von der Sitzgruppe aus sieht man einen Teil vom "See", wo der gesuchte Wald dazu gehört.


Ist damit das Waldseebad Königsee gemeint?


----------



## h2okopf (30. März 2012)

Königsee bzw. der Stadtwald dazu ist richtig. Das Waldbad war nicht gemeint, sondern nur das "See" in Königsee.  Ich weiss, dummes Wortspiel.  Das Waldbad kann man da nicht sehen, nur halt paar Häuser vom Ort.

Ich komme zwar nicht oft in das Gebiet da, aber jedesmal hab ich den Eindruck, dass es sich lohnen würde, da häufiger hinzufahren. Kurz hinter dem Vogelherd, von der weißen Bank aus gesehn, geht es geshapter (igitt, denglisch) Trail mit Kickern, kleinen Drops und Gaps in Richtung Dr. Dinkler Allee. Bin ich letztens hochwärts gefahrn, wird irgendwann mal bei nächster Gelegenehit runterwärts in eine Tour aufgenommen.

Auch das als Steig eingezeichnete Weglein bin ich denk ich schon mal gefahren, jedenfalls kam ich von da von oben am Waldbad raus. Das ist so eine Art Trimm-Dich-Pfad, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. War als Trail ok, aber nichts anspruchsvolles. Ein paar Treppenstufen halt, aber war nicht so, dass ich da unbedingt nochmal hin musste.

Wie auch immer, _torsten_ darf denk ich weitermachen.


----------



## _torsten_ (31. März 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, _torsten_ darf denk ich weitermachen.



Wo hat Rapunzel diesen Hinweis hinterlassen?


----------



## Waldschratt (31. März 2012)

Auf der Burgruine Haineck.


----------



## _torsten_ (1. April 2012)

Waldschratt schrieb:


> Auf der Burgruine Haineck.


Stimmt! 



Burgruine Haineck von Westen

Ein neues Foto bitte!


----------



## Waldschratt (1. April 2012)

Über welcher Stadt befindet sich diese feine Freeride-Strecke?


----------



## bigshot84 (1. April 2012)

Na ich hoffe doch die Stadt begfindet sich in der Nähe!
Da muss ich unbedingt mal hin!


----------



## PiR4Te (1. April 2012)

Bin auch gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (2. April 2012)

Würde mich auch interessieren, aber ich befürchte, dass das eher im Nordthüringer Bereich ist.


----------



## steeplejack (2. April 2012)

Solche Strecken sind zwar nicht so mein Ding, aber die Stadt unterhalb dürfte wohl Wasungen sein.


----------



## h2okopf (2. April 2012)

Tatsache, das ist wirklich Wasungen, wenn man den Bildern bei Google Maps glauben kann.


----------



## Waldschratt (2. April 2012)

steeplejack schrieb:


> Solche Strecken sind zwar nicht so mein Ding, aber die Stadt unterhalb dürfte wohl Wasungen sein.



Vollkommen richtig.
Wer mal fahren will, sollte mit den Jungs vom Freeride-Verein-Wasungen Kontakt aufnehmen. www.ridehard.de Die Jungs sind echt gut drauf und haben eine tolle Anlage gebaut.

Noch mehr Bilder in der Galerie auf unserer Website.


----------



## steeplejack (4. April 2012)

Wo befindet (oder besser befand) sich diese Zielgerade? Das Jahr ist Bonus


----------



## Oli01 (5. April 2012)

Könnte in Erfurt in der Werner Seelenbinderstraße in der Nähe der Thüringenhalle sein. Evtl. Ziel eines Hainleite Rennens.

Aber welches Jahr???? Wie soll man aufs Jahr schließen können?

PS: Korrektur. Das Exifdatum Deines Fotos hats verraten. ;-) Es war bei einem Bike-Marathon-Erfurt am 02. September 2007.


----------



## steeplejack (5. April 2012)

Korrekt - Du bist dran.


----------



## Oli01 (5. April 2012)

Ok, wo ist das, wo sind wir hier?

(Ist erst letzten Sonntag beim Spazierengehen aufgenommen, Radfahren darf ich wg. Knie-OP noch nicht. Ist aber ein Ort, wo ich im Sommer auf einer größeren Runde gerne vorbeikomme (schöne Sommerwiese, viele Blumen).)


----------



## Bergarbeiter (7. April 2012)

Ich weiß was, ich weiß was! 
Glaube ich zumindest.
Wären zu Pfingsten auf dem Bild Zelte und hunderte Leute zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (7. April 2012)

Das weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. War zu Pfingsten nie dort...


----------



## Bergarbeiter (7. April 2012)

Dann rate ich mal präziser: Knüllfeld, Steinbach-Hallenberg


----------



## Oli01 (8. April 2012)

Ganz in der Nähe, korrekt. Der Hermannsberg ist hier zu sehen.

Du bist drann.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (8. April 2012)

Wirklich idyllisches Fleckchen da oben über  Steinbach-H.

Dann schicke ich mal eines meiner wenigen Thüringer Bilder ins Rennen:


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. April 2012)

Ist doch der Riechheimer...


----------



## Oli01 (8. April 2012)

Oberhalb von Hohenfelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergarbeiter (9. April 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ist doch der Riechheimer...



Physio, übernehmen sie!

Die Gaststätte auf dem Riechheimer Berg ist zu sehen. 
Ein Foto der letzten CC-Tour rund um Erfurt, angestiftet von:


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. April 2012)

Dann will ich mich mal nicht lang bitten lassen...
Mit ganz heißer Nadel gestrickt...






Wo könnte ich gewesen sein?


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. April 2012)

So sieht's von der anderen Seite aus...


----------



## ohmtroll (12. April 2012)

Kloster Zella - Ich dachte, da seid ihr nicht vorbei gefahren?


----------



## Physioterrorist (12. April 2012)

Doch, da haben wir das blaue Dreieck wieder gefunden. Wir sind nur statt von "unten" aus Richtung Lengenfeld von "oben" den Berg runter.


----------



## ohmtroll (12. April 2012)

Sollte einfach sein:






Dorf? Burg?


----------



## _torsten_ (12. April 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Dorf? Burg?


Ich rate mal: Dorf Lohra mit Burg Lohra auf dem Dün?

Edit: Das Dorf heißt natürlich *Groß*lohra.


----------



## ohmtroll (12. April 2012)

Zu weit östlich.


----------



## _torsten_ (12. April 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Zu weit östlich.


O. k., hier der nächste (Rate-)Versuch:

Dorf: Beuren
Burg: Scharfenstein
Berg: Dün(wald)


----------



## ohmtroll (12. April 2012)

Na geht doch 
Blick vom HET (südlich der Autobahnbrücke der A38) auf Beuren am Leine-Radweg (zwischen Leinefelde und Wingerode).
In Beuren ist gerade der Burgweg Richtung Scharfenstein zwischen Bahnübergang und Ortsausgang aufgerissen. Die Strassendecke ist weg, aber mit dem MTB kommt man durch. 
Der HET geht übrigens nicht entlang der Serpentinen der "Papststrasse", sondern einfach vertikal als Wanderweg schnurstracks den Berg hinauf zur Burg Scharfenstein.

Torsten, Du bist dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (12. April 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Der HET geht übrigens nicht entlang der Serpentinen der "Papststrasse", sondern einfach vertikal als Wanderweg schnurstracks den Berg hinauf zur Burg Scharfenstein.


Also genau so, wie in OSM eingetragen. Das dachte ich mir schon.  
Aber hoch fahren würde ich lieber die Serpentinen und Kehren ... das habe ich schließlich schon mal geschafft. 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Torsten, Du bist dran...


Danke!

Was ist das bzw. was war es einmal? Wie heißt es? Wo steht es?


----------



## _torsten_ (13. April 2012)

1. Tipp: Dieser Natursteinquader befindet sich an einem ca. 80 km langen Wanderweg in Thüringen. Dieser ist mit einem roten Quadrat auf weißem Grund gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Hagitator (13. April 2012)

Ich kaufe ein Ü und möchte lösen:

Bienstädter Warte auf den Fahnerschen Höhen.
Ich weiss allerdings nicht, was der Quader mal darstellen sollte.
Den Orphalen Grund sollte jeder mal gefahren sein, inklusive trockenem Flussbett als Fahrtechniktraining


----------



## _torsten_ (13. April 2012)

Hagitator schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein Ü und möchte lösen:
> 
> Bienstädter Warte auf den Fahnerschen Höhen.
> Ich weiss allerdings nicht, was der Quader mal darstellen sollte.
> Den Orphalen Grund sollte jeder mal gefahren sein, inklusive trockenem Flussbett als Fahrtechniktraining


Bienstädter Warte besitzt aber kein *Ü* und der Rundwanderweg "Orphaler Grund" ist keine 80 km lang ... 

Du hast aber Recht, es ist die Bienstädter Warte. Das war irgendwann mal ein Beobachtungsturm und gehörte zu einem Verteidigungsring rund um Erfurt. 






Der besagte Wanderweg ist übrigens der Fahner-Höhen-Hainich-Weg vom Venedig in Erfurt über die Fahner Höhen, das Unstruttal, Bad Langensalza, Kammerforst, den Hainich nach Mühlhausen.

Hagitator, das nächste Rätselfoto bitte.


----------



## Hagitator (13. April 2012)

Den betitelten Fahner-Höhen-Hainich-Weg bin ich auch schon gefahren, allerdings unbewusst und in Unkenntnis der Wegmarkierungen.

Leider habe ich keinen Knipsapparat und gebe ab an den nächsten mit einem tollen Rätselphoto.


----------



## h2okopf (13. April 2012)

Dann bin ich mal so frei:


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. April 2012)

Isch,Isch Isch 

sags aber nich, nöö,nöö, nöööö...


----------



## openstoker (15. April 2012)

Das ist der Barigauer Turm (http://hikebikemap.de/m/?zoom=16&lat=50.62963&lon=11.107).


----------



## h2okopf (15. April 2012)

Genau der ist das. Du darfst also dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## openstoker (15. April 2012)

Wo kriechen diese Aliens an Land?


----------



## DHK (16. April 2012)

Das ist eindeutig. Das kann nur Talsperre Heyda am Ostufer sein.


----------



## h2okopf (16. April 2012)

Das dacht ich auch als erstes, aber waren da so viele Wurzeln?


----------



## openstoker (16. April 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Das dacht ich auch als erstes, aber waren da so viele Wurzeln?



DHK hat recht.
Bei hohem Wasserstand sind die Wurzeln vielleicht zum Grossteil verdeckt, aber zur Zeit ist Niedrigwasser. (Deswegen sind bei OSM Wege im Wasser


----------



## DHK (16. April 2012)

Na dann hier ein neues Bild:






war zwar den Tag nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs, aber mitn Rad ists dort auch schön


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. April 2012)

War schon zweimal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (16. April 2012)

Mist -.-
hab sonst nur noch ein anderes thüringer Bild, was aber sicherlich zu schwer ist.
Aber wenn ihr wollt?


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. April 2012)

Macht ja nix, ist ja auch ne geile Gegend...


----------



## Kasebi (17. April 2012)

DHK schrieb:


> Na dann hier ein neues Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Physioterrorist schrieb:


> War schon zweimal...



??????????

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (17. April 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> War schon zweimal...


Zählst du mit? 
Mich würde aber trotzdem interessieren, wo das ist. Ohne langes suchen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. April 2012)

Dann warten wir doch, bis es einer löst...

Mein Tipp: Heimatrevier von @jk167. Mit nem kleinen Kameraschwenk nach links wäre ne Brücke und ne Burg zu erkennen.

@DHK 
Hast du da was gefangen? Ich hab da "Wurmbadefachkräfte" kennen gelernt, die es schon eine Woche lang vergeblich vesucht haben...


----------



## Kasebi (17. April 2012)

DHK schrieb:


>



Kann man da lang fahren?

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## DHK (17. April 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Dann warten wir doch, bis es einer löst...
> 
> Mein Tipp: Heimatrevier von @jk167. Mit nem kleinen Kameraschwenk nach links wäre ne Brücke und ne Burg zu erkennen.
> 
> ...



Ja, waren den Tag zu zweit dort. Hatten 2 Forellen gefangen, eine war aber zu klein. Und eine dritte hab ich versaut, die ist mir entkommen 



Kasebi schrieb:


> Kann man da lang fahren?
> 
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



Uns kam den Tag sogar einer mitn Mopped auf dem Weg entgegen ...


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. April 2012)

Bin da auf meiner "langen Reise" drüber gebrettert. Feiner Trail... Empfehlung 






Dürfte ziemlich genau die selbe Stelle sein...


jk167 würde sicher auch ne "Führung" für alle Interessierten organisieren(behaupte ich mal)...


----------



## Teddy (17. April 2012)

Könnte der Fluß die Saale sein in der Nähe von Lobenstein ?


----------



## DHK (17. April 2012)

Saale mehr oder weniger ja. Aber bei Lobenstein eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (18. April 2012)

Na dann will ich mal, ehe es mir einer wegschnappt. Also mal ganz vorweg 197 nicht 167. Das ist der Kobersfelsen und ja, da kann man mitm Rad lang und nicht nur da sondern auch gleich noch den Röhrensteig und den Jägersteig und dann vielleicht noch nen kleinen Abstecher zum Molmitzblick 

Auf dem Bild vom Physioterroristen sieht man übrigens die Eisbrücke und ganz im Hintergrund Schloss Burgk.

Und ja, wenn jemand ne Führung braucht, dann steh ich da recht gern bereit.

Neues Bild gibts dann übrigens leider erst morgen Abend, weil ich nicht zu Hause bin.


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. April 2012)

oh, tschuldige wegen des Namens...


----------



## jk197 (19. April 2012)

Kein Thema wegen des Namens  So, wie versprochen hier das neue Bild. Also, wo bin ich???


----------



## jk197 (20. April 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Dann warten wir doch, bis es einer löst...
> 
> Mein Tipp: Heimatrevier von @jk167. Mit nem kleinen Kameraschwenk nach links wäre ne Brücke und ne Burg zu erkennen.
> 
> ...


 
Klugscheissmodean:

Ist keine Burg, ist ein Schloß, heißt nur Burg*k.*

Klugscheissmodeaus


----------



## jk197 (20. April 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Zählst du mit?
> Mich würde aber trotzdem interessieren, wo das ist. Ohne langes suchen.


 
Ist übrigens gar nicht so weit weg von Lehesten.


----------



## jk197 (20. April 2012)

DHK schrieb:


> Mist -.-
> hab sonst nur noch ein anderes thüringer Bild, was aber sicherlich zu schwer ist.
> Aber wenn ihr wollt?


 

Wenn das auch hier in der Gegend ist, würd ichs schon gern mal sehen


----------



## jk197 (20. April 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Kein Thema wegen des Namens  So, wie versprochen hier das neue Bild. Also, wo bin ich???


 
Und jetzt noch ein kleiner Tipp: So sehen das Ganze eher Sportler, die nicht auf 2 Räder sondern an etwas hängend unterwegs sind.


----------



## DHK (20. April 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Wenn das auch hier in der Gegend ist, würd ichs schon gern mal sehen



Nein ist aus einer ganz anderen Ecke


----------



## -paul- (20. April 2012)

Solche Rohre, die den Berg herunter (oder hoch?) laufen hab ich von der A4 aus schonmal gesehen. Dächte südlich von Jena oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (21. April 2012)

-paul- schrieb:


> Solche Rohre, die den Berg herunter (oder hoch?) laufen hab ich von der A4 aus schonmal gesehen. Dächte südlich von Jena oder so.


 
Das sind aber leider nicht diese Rohre. Von einer Straße aus sieht man die allerdings auch. Offensichtlicher sogar als von oben.

Na gut, mal noch ein kleiner Tipp: Die Rohre haben mit einem Projekt einer großen Deutschen Jugendorganisation zu tun


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. April 2012)

Max braucht Wasser

Du bist in Tauschwitz


----------



## jk197 (21. April 2012)

Also Tauschwitz ist ein "Ortsteil" von Kaulsdorf und ich stehe oberhalb, da wo der Startplatz der Paraglider ist, die man dann dort oft über die B90 gleiten sieht. War da zum ersten Mal auch erst vor 2 Jahren, weil ich sonst immer auf der anderen Seite vom Tal langgefahren bin. Ich überleg gerade, ob da der Europäische Fernwanderweg langgeht, weil Du das kennst. Jedenfalls alles richtig. Für die, die nicht den Link klicken wollen: Mit Max ist hier die Maxhütte Unterwellenborn gemeint.

Also dann ist mal wieder der Pt (wenn ich so abkürzen darf ) dran.


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. April 2012)

Der EB-Weg geht durch Weischwitz-Laasen, über den Lohmturm nach Eichicht. Da ich mich dort aber ordentlich verfahren habe, war ich auch in Breternitz,Fischersdorf, Kaulsdorf und Hockeroda, bevor ich den richtigen Aufstieg zum Oberbecken in Eichicht gefunden hab.


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. April 2012)

Das neue Rätsel...

Ich hab ein bisschen retuschiert, damit der Gockel es nicht ganz so leicht hat...







Übrigens mittlerweile ein tolles Bike-Gebiet und in ner ganz anderen Ecke, als das Vorgängerbild...


----------



## Waldschratt (23. April 2012)

Ist das in Gotha am Berggartenweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (23. April 2012)

Etwas weiter westlich und der zugehörige Berg spielt bei Bechstein eine wesentliche Rolle...


----------



## jk197 (24. April 2012)

Dann ist das wohl das Jesusbrünnlein...


----------



## Physioterrorist (24. April 2012)

korrekt


----------



## jk197 (24. April 2012)

Na dann mal wieder aus meiner Gegend:

Welcher Ort ist hier im Hintergrund zu sehen und von wo aus schaue ich auf den Ort???





Kleiner Tipp: Es hat was mit Nordeuropäern zu tun.


----------



## jk197 (26. April 2012)

Noch ein Tipp: rechts am Bildrand, oberhalb des schwarzen Bikes, das ist auch ein Bauwerk aber kein Haus.


----------



## jk197 (27. April 2012)

Vielleicht machts ein kleiner Schwenk nach rechts ja einfacher???


----------



## Physioterrorist (27. April 2012)

Ich glaub über diese Brücke bin ich schon gefahren...


----------



## Physioterrorist (27. April 2012)

Du sitzt im Biergarten des Ferienparks Saaldorf. Der EB-Weg geht hier direkt vorbei. Das große Gebäude im Bildmittelpunkt ist übrigens der Kanuklub Saaldorf. Dort hab ich ein Bier geschlunzt...

http://www.saaldorf-ferienpark.de/


----------



## jk197 (28. April 2012)

Haargenau richtig  Der Ruderverein kurz unterhalb des Ferienparks ist heute übrigens in der Zeitung aber mit echt traurigen Nachrichten. Das Bootshaus mit allen Booten ist vollkommen niedergebrannt.

Ach noch was zu meinem kleinen Tipp beim ersten Bild. Bei den Nordeuropäern handelt es sich um Finnen. Im Ferienpark kann man sich nämlich in Finnhütten einmieten.

Dann gehts grad wie beim Ping-Pong wieder zurück nach Eisenach.


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. April 2012)

Wo bin ich denn hier??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagitator (29. April 2012)

Treffurt?


----------



## andkey (29. April 2012)

Huhu 
nicht Treffurt. Das ist das Stiftsgut Wilhelmsglücksbrunn.


----------



## Physioterrorist (29. April 2012)

Nah dann geb ich mal ab an den Rand von Thüringen...
Wilhelmsglücksbrunn ist natürlich vollkommen richtig


----------



## andkey (29. April 2012)

So mal ein Bild vom Rande Thüringens,

auf welchem Pfad radelt man hier zum Rennsteig?


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. April 2012)

Heimspiel...


----------



## Radlerschorsch (30. April 2012)

Würde mal sagen, du bist von den Stedtfelder Teichen zum Clausberg hoch. Bergwerksweg ist ein schöner Aufstieg zum Clausberg!


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. April 2012)

Hier ist der passende Link zu Schorschels Antwort


----------



## andkey (30. April 2012)

Genau richtig. 

Fährt sich richtig gut und man ist schon mal warm  

So Radlerschorsch du bist dran


----------



## Radlerschorsch (30. April 2012)

Ok, ich weiß aber nicht ob es schon da war!
Damit es nicht ganz so leicht ist, lautet die Frage auch diesmal: Wo bin ich? Nicht was ist zu sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (30. April 2012)

Radlerschorsch schrieb:


> Ok, ich weiß aber nicht ob es schon da war!
> Damit es nicht ganz so leicht ist, lautet die Frage auch diesmal: Wo bin ich? Nicht was ist zu sehen!



Ich würde mal tippen das du am Jenzighaus stehst. 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Radlerschorsch (1. Mai 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich würde mal tippen das du am Jenzighaus stehst.
> 
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



Nicht ganz, lass ich aber gelten 
Ist von der Rampe für die fliegenden Kollegen aufgenommen.
War ja zugegebenermaßen nicht so schwer.
Der Nächste bitte!


----------



## Kasebi (2. Mai 2012)

Dann will ich mal. Wie heißt der Ort durch den dieser Fluß fließt. Vielleicht weiß sogar jemand wo ich stehe.





Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Mai 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Ort durch den dieser Fluß fließt.


Das ist Camburg. 
Und da unten an dem gelben Gehweg wurde eine Scheibenbremse eingestellt. 



Kasebi schrieb:


> Vielleicht weiß sogar jemand wo ich stehe.


Du stehst auf dem Wachtberg.


----------



## Kasebi (3. Mai 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


>





_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das ist Camburg.
> Und da unten an dem gelben Gehweg wurde eine Scheibenbremse eingestellt.
> 
> 
> Du stehst auf dem Wachtberg.



Rüschtük heitermachen
Der Weg der hinter dem weißen Haus am rechten Saaleufer entlanggeht ist übrigens der Saaleradweg
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Mai 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Rüschtük heitermachen


Danke!

Wozu gehören das Wasser und der Laubengang? Oder was ist das für ein Gemäuer? Und wer sitzt dort? Und warum? 
O. k., eine Antwort reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (4. Mai 2012)

Hmmm, ich würde ja mal behaupten, daß das die Burg Lauenstein ist, die ist allerdings in Bayern


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Mai 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich würde ja mal behaupten, daß das die Burg Lauenstein ist, die ist allerdings in Bayern


Das ist richtig, es ist die Burg Lauenstein mit dem leider nicht mehr betriebenen Burghotel. Und es ist in Bayern. Da aber der Frankenwald und der Thüringer Wald ein zusammenhängendes Waldstück bilden, hab ich das nicht so eng gesehen. 
Ich habe schon damit gerechnet, dass du die Lösung ganz schnell findest.  Liegt ja vor deiner Haustür. 
Bitte weitermachen.

PS: Der Schokobrunnen mit angeschlossener Confiserie ist schon sehr lecker. 
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## jk197 (4. Mai 2012)

Wenn's ein zusammenhängendes Waldstück wäre, würde es thüringisch-fränkischer Wald oder so ähnlich heißen  Da mußt Du ganz vorsichtig sein wegen der regionalen Befindlichkeiten  Aber paßt schon, hier im Thüringischen haben wir ja auch einen kleinen Teil Franken. Wie war denn die Runde?

So, weil ich in der Mittagspause nix besseres zu tun hatte hier gleich was Neues zum Raten. Also, wo bin ich denn hier?


----------



## Kasebi (4. Mai 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> .... hier gleich was Neues zum Raten. Also, wo bin ich denn hier?



Das ist die Steinerne Rose bei Saalburg.  
 Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Mai 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> ... Da mußt Du ganz vorsichtig sein wegen der regionalen Befindlichkeiten  ...


*lach* Du hast angefangen -> Das Café Fiedler in Steinbach a. Wald ist ja auch Bayern und stand hier als Rätsel. Ich kann aber bestätigen, dass der Kuchen selbst am Sonntag Nachmittag gegen 17:00 Uhr sehr lecker ist. 


jk197 schrieb:


> ... Wie war denn die Runde? ...


Am Samstag sind wir die MTB-Runde 1 der NP-Verwaltung gefahren. Sonntag waren wir im Höllental auf dem Naturlehrpfad, dem Drachenfelsweg und dem Felsenpfad wandern. Montag gab´s eine Radtour nach Lehesten, zum Altvaterturm und auf den Schönwappenweg und am Dienstag haben wir auf der Heimfahrt einen Abstecher zum Oberbecken der Hohenwartetalsperre gemacht. Alles in allem sehr anstrengend - aber sehr schön. Und die Mädel haben alles mitgemacht. Und waren auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## jk197 (5. Mai 2012)

Ist halt schon auch schön hier in der Gegend und da lohnen sich die Anstrengngen  Naja, so eng seh ich das hier auch nicht von wegen Thüringen oder Bayern 

@Kasebi: Genau richtig, dann übernimm Du mal wieder!


----------



## Kasebi (5. Mai 2012)

Da will ich mal. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob die beiden schon mal drann waren. Macht aber nichts. Also wo stehen diese Masten?





Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Teddy (6. Mai 2012)

Des Rätsels Lösung findet ihr im Eichsfeld.


----------



## Kasebi (6. Mai 2012)

Teddy schrieb:


> Des Rätsels Lösung findet ihr im Eichsfeld.



 Dennoch möchte ich es genauer wissen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Maik68 (6. Mai 2012)

Es ist der Hockelrain in der Nähe von Kreuzebra.

Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (6. Mai 2012)

Maik68 schrieb:


> Es ist der Hockelrain in der Nähe von Kreuzebra.
> 
> Gruß Maik



Und du bist drann
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Maik68 (7. Mai 2012)

Wo steht dieses Teil und was stellt es dar?
Viel Spaß beim Raten!







Gruß Maik


----------



## Maik68 (8. Mai 2012)

Noch keiner eine Idee?
Hier ein kleiner Tipp.
Mann kann von hier gut auf meine 
Heimatstadt schauen.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Maik68 (11. Mai 2012)

Ist mein Rätsel zu schwer?
Oder hat keiner Zeit zum raten?
Ich werde noch bis Samstag oder Sonntag warten,
dann löse ich auf.

Maik


----------



## ohmtroll (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo Maik, ich glaube das liegt daran, daß wir Rand-Thüringer sind...
Das Eichsfeld ist schön, aber abgelegen 

Dein Foto zeigt den Kurfürstenstein, an dem wir bei der letzten Eichsfeldquerung für einen Ausblick-Stop anhielten.


----------



## Teddy (11. Mai 2012)

War da nicht der Einstieg für den Super Trail nach HIG runter ?

Aber wie der Stein heißt hätte ich nicht gewußt.

Gruß Teddy


----------



## Kasebi (11. Mai 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hallo Maik, ich glaube das liegt daran, daß wir Rand-Thüringer sind...
> Das Eichsfeld ist schön, aber abgelegen



Na ein Glück das das so ist. Mir stehen die Haare , die ich nicht mehr habe, zu Berge wenn ich an die Massen von Biker denke, die euch sonst heimsuchen würden. Denn euer Eichsfeld ist und bleibt ein Bikerevier der Extraklasse
Also bis dann (auch im Eichsfeld)
Kasebi


----------



## Maik68 (11. Mai 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hallo Maik, ich glaube das liegt daran, daß wir Rand-Thüringer sind...
> Das Eichsfeld ist schön, aber abgelegen
> 
> Dein Foto zeigt den Kurfürstenstein, an dem wir bei der letzten Eichsfeldquerung für einen Ausblick-Stop anhielten.



Ohmtroll, du hast recht .
Du darfst.


----------



## Maik68 (11. Mai 2012)

Teddy schrieb:


> War da nicht der Einstieg für den Super Trail nach HIG runter ?
> 
> Aber wie der Stein heißt hätte ich nicht gewußt.
> 
> Gruß Teddy



Na ja, fast richtig.
Der Einstieg in den Trail liegt ca. 300-400m weiter 
in westliche Richtung entfernt.

Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (12. Mai 2012)

Neues Spiel, neues Glück:






Der genannte Herr bekam also von seinem Waldverein drei Sockel in den Stadt-Wald gestellt. Um welche Stadt handelt es sich?


----------



## h2okopf (12. Mai 2012)

Der erste google-Treffer sagt Mühlhausen. Daher stell ich das mal als Antwort zur Verfügung.


----------



## ohmtroll (12. Mai 2012)

Richtig. 
Die Steinzeugen stehen im Mühlhäuser Stadtwald, direkt am schönen Wanderpfad, genannt "Diedorfer Stieg".


----------



## h2okopf (12. Mai 2012)

Na dann: Wo steht diesee Eingang auf's Kirchengelände?


----------



## DHK (16. Mai 2012)

gibt es event. einen Tipp? Damit es hier nicht einschläft.


----------



## h2okopf (16. Mai 2012)

Ohja, da war ja was. Hab ich aus den Augen verloren, sry. 

Als Tipp hilft vielleicht, dass es zu dem Ort eine gleichnamige Kuppe gibt, die mit einer Gaststätte auf 789m das höchstegelegene Ausflugsziel in der Region ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (16. Mai 2012)

Dann wirds wohl Meuselbach sein.


----------



## h2okopf (16. Mai 2012)

Korrekt. Der Ort mit gefühlten 1000hm Anstieg wenn man die Hauptstraße durch fährt von Schwarzmühle kommend.


----------



## jk197 (16. Mai 2012)

Na dann mal was aus der kalten Jahreszeit, passend zu den derzeit extrem eisigen Eisheiligen: Also, wo bin ich hier?


----------



## jk197 (18. Mai 2012)

Kleiner Tipp: Das dritte von rechts hätte gern irgendwann mal wieder das, was das ganz rechte hat...


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (19. Mai 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Das dritte von rechts hätte gern irgendwann mal wieder das, was das ganz rechte hat...



Versuch: Blick auf Eliasbrunn.


----------



## jk197 (19. Mai 2012)

Treffer, versenkt  Guter Versuch und richtig dazu. Ich hab selbst mal gegoogelt und nur ein einziges Bild gefunden, wo man das hätte erkennen können.

Das Bild zeigt die Windmühle, die auch im Wappen des Ortes zu finden ist (hier allerdings mit Flügeln). Flügel sind keine mehr dran, weil die ersten unter der starken Windlast immer abgebrochen sind und die mit Metall verstärkten dann bei einem Blitzeinschlag das Zeitliche segneten. Die Mühle steht übrigens zum Verkauf. Der Turm ist ein Feuerwachturm, weil sehr exponierte Lage. Angeblich kann man bei guter Sicht sogar bis zum Völkerschlachtdenkmal nach Leipzig schauen.

Also dann bin ich mal gespannt auf Dein nächstes Bild.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (20. Mai 2012)

Zugegebenermaßen hatte ich etwas lokale Hilfe (du weißt schon) und außerdem sind wir unlängst bei einer unverhofften "Radausfahrt" in der Nähe vorbei und hatten einen ähnlichen Blick. Es kam uns also bekannt vor. Die Karte mußte trotzdem befragt werden. Bild gibt es erst morgen früh, dann ist der Rechner wieder verfügbar, heute nur mobil online.

So, nun ergänzt das Bild.

Hinweis: Das Ding ist nagelneu, steht auf einer fast nagelneuen Anhöhe, stellt in maßstäblicher Vergrößerung eine Beleuchtungseinrichtung für händischen Gebrauch dar und soll deshalb demnächst auch nachts illuminiert sein.

Erweiterter Hinweis: In der Nähe gibt es einen Hügel, auf dem eine Säule steht, die einem großen Deutschen geweiht ist. Dieser Hügel war dort einst der höchste. Dann kamen Einheimische und Fremdländische, hatten einen strahlenden Einfall und warfen vier ziemlich gleiche, ägyptisch anmutende und weithin sichtbare neue Hügel auf, und die waren dann dort die höchsten. Später haben sie diese vier Hügel wieder abgetragen, da war dann der anfängliche Hügel mit der Säule wieder der höchste. Da sie aber nicht wußten, wohin mit all dem Erdreich, haben sie die vier Hügel zu einem neuen aufgeschüttet. Der trohnt jetzt über der Stadt (die eine mittelalterliche Befestigungsanlage in ihrem Namen trägt), ist wiederum der höchste und trägt dies merkwürdige Bauwerk, daß sich von einem Arbeitsgerät der Hügelbauer ableitet. Der Hügel trägt jetzt den Namen einer Ortschaft, die es aufgrund des ehemaligen Wirkens der Hügelbauer seit ca. 50 Jahren nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Frauenschwarm (22. Mai 2012)

Servus Leude,

da hier so ein großer Anteil an Eichsfeldern unterwegs ist, wollt ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und nachfragen ob jemand von euch am kommenden Freitag oder Sonntag Bock auf ne kleine Tour (30-40km) im Raum Leinefelde - Heiligenstadt (und Umgebung) hat. Bin kein Profi aber auch kein Novize und würde aber gern noch weitere Trails kennenlernen. 

Greetings und proscht


----------



## DHK (22. Mai 2012)

Das ist die Grubenlampe auf der Schmirchauer Höhe bei Ronneburg auf dem ehemaligen Wismut Gelände. Deine 4 ägyptischen Hügel waren die damaligen Halden welche immer schon weithin sichtbar waren. Die waren für mich als Kind immer ein Zeichen das wir bald zu Hause sind.


----------



## Kasebi (22. Mai 2012)

DHK schrieb:


> Das ist die Grubenlampe auf der Schmirchauer Höhe bei Ronneburg auf dem ehemaligen Wismut Gelände. Deine 4 ägyptischen Hügel waren die damaligen Halden welche immer schon weithin sichtbar waren. Die waren für mich als Kind immer ein Zeichen das wir bald zu Hause sind.



Mist du warst schneller. Die Wismut war schon prägend für die Region. Die Pyramiden waren sogar von uns aus zu sehen. Selbst von hier in Droyßig fuhren täglich volle Schichtbusse nach Ronneburg. Und auf dem Busplatz (War der größte der ehemaligen DDR) war zwischen 14:00 und 15:00 die Hölle los. Weiß ich aus reiner Erfahrung
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (23. Mai 2012)

Genau. Sozusagen der 1. Leuchtturm in der Region Ostthüringen.

Der erste Hügel ist die Reuster Höhe mit dem Bismarckturm. Der Abtrag der Spitzkegelhalden (offizielle Bezeichnung, denn eigentlich waren es ja keine Pyramiden, streng geometrisch genommen) war ein beeindruckendes Erdbauprojekt. Und das innerhalb des weltweit immer noch größten Umweltsanierungsprojektes. Ich stand 1990 zum 1. Mal vor dem knapp 270 m tiefen Loch des Tagesbaus Lichtenberg, der die 4 Halden geschuckt hat, und wenn man bedenkt, daß die sich da bis fast auf Meeressspiegel reingebuddelt hatten, da hab ich geschluckt.

Nun steht da der neue Berg an der Stelle, wo früher Schmirchau war. 

Generell ist die Umgestaltung des gesamten Gebietes rund um Ronneburg bis runter nach Berga und rüber Richtung Altenburger Land fast mit den neuen Landschaften rund um Leipzig oder Senftenberg zu vergleichen; nicht ganz so groß, aber ähnlich intensiv. Nur einen See haben wir nicht abbekommen .

Sorry Kasebi (meintest Du übrigens "aus eigener Erfahrung"? warst Du dabei?), Glückwunsch DHK, gebe aus Randsachsen zurück in den Wald!


----------



## DHK (23. Mai 2012)

Na dann mache ich doch glatt mal weiter. Wo ist dieser Felsen?





Als kleiner Tipp: Ich gehe nicht zurück in den Thüringer Wald, sondern bleibe noch etwas in der Ragion Randsachsen


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (23. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön und sehr markant. Ich fahre des öfteren daran vorbei. Schönes Trail-Revier. Herr Kasebi sollte es wissen .


----------



## Kasebi (23. Mai 2012)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Sehr schön und sehr markant. Ich fahre des öfteren daran vorbei. Schönes Trail-Revier. Herr Kasebi sollte es wissen .



Klar weiß es. Ich verate es aber nicht. Da will ich aber in diesem Jahr noch mal hin. 

Noch was zur Wismut. Natürlich meinte ich eigene Erfahrung. Sorry. Ich selbst war nicht bei der Wismut. Aber mein Vater. Und Ronneburg war zu Ostzeiten ein beliebtes Einkaufsziel. Mittags mit dem Schichtbus nach Ronneburg. Im Gambrinus Mittagessen. Dann in den Wismuteigenen HOLäden einkaufen. Dann zum Klubhaus und mit dem Pendelbus zum Busplatz. Umsteigen und punkt 15:00 setzte sich die Bus Karawane in Bewegung. War zwar offiziell verboten. Aber die Busfahrer wußten ganz genau wer zu wem gehörte. 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (24. Mai 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Und Ronneburg war zu Ostzeiten ein beliebtes Einkaufsziel.


 
Auch nicht schlecht. Als Insider natürlich klar. Wie wenn mein Vater (Reserveoffizier der NVA) mir nach der jährlichen 14-tägigen Mobilmachung aus der MHO vom Hain den neuesten Stabilbaukasten mitgebracht hat, den's sonst nirgendwo gab .

Wir sind überigens zum Einkaufen immer mal nach Schmölln oder Crimmitschau gefahren, warum auch immer. Und nach Zeitz (!) ins Russenmagazin. Fand ich immer super.

Als Hinweis für die Rätselfreude: das Objekt der Begierde findet man entlang des Thüringen-Weges; ich würde die Region als Südostthüringen bezeichnen .


----------



## jk197 (24. Mai 2012)

Hmmm und ich dachte immer, ich wäre Südostthüringer... Dann such ich mal noch bissl. Würde dnan nämlich mal vermuten, dass das irgendwo Greizer oder Zeulenrodaer Ecke ist, da kenn ich mich nämlich nicht aus


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (24. Mai 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Hmmm und ich dachte immer, ich wäre Südostthüringer...


 
OK, OK, ich konkretisiere auf Südostostthüringen !


----------



## DHK (28. Mai 2012)

Noch ein Tipp von mir:

Der gesuchte Felsen liegt nur einige Meter von einem größeren Ostthüringer Flusses entfernt.
Er ist ein geologisches Naturdenkmal und zeigt die Auffaltung des hier vorhandenen Gesteins.

Wenn jetzt keine weiter drauf kommt, dann kann einer von euch beiden ja lösen


----------



## jk197 (28. Mai 2012)

Also der Felsen ist zwischen Neumühle und Lehnamühle im Elstertal. Ich habs über Streetview und Panoramio gefunden. Nen besonderen Namen scheint das ganze aber nicht zu haben. Beschrieben ist es nur als Flächendenkmal. "Es ist ein geologisches Naturdenkmal und zeigt den Aufbau der Erdschichten aus dem jüngeren Ordovicium, vor ca. 500 Millionen Jahren."

Doch noch was gefunden. Das ist der Schieferfelsen an der Lehnamühle. Das war jetzt aber ne ganz schöne Googelei trotz Tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (28. Mai 2012)

Und weil ich mir da jetzt ziemlich sicher bin hier gleich das neue Rätsel. Also wo war ich da vorgestern?


----------



## DHK (29. Mai 2012)

Damit hast du natürlich recht.
Dafür habe ich keinen Plan wo du warst...


----------



## jk197 (29. Mai 2012)

Noch ne kleine Hilfestellung. Nachdem ich oben bei dem ersten Bild war bin ich runter(gefahren) und hab dann dieses Bild gemacht...


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (29. Mai 2012)

Das ist ja nun einfach. Aber ob viele dieses in Europa ziemlich einmalige Bauwerk kennen, kann ich nicht einschätzen. Ich bezweifele es fast und halte mich erst mal vornehm zurück.


----------



## chelli (29. Mai 2012)

Ok, ich muss gestehen das ich die Brücke nicht kannte und nur anhand der Hinweise und Google das Ergebnis gefunden habe, aber es dürfte die Ziemestalbrücke in Remptendorf sein.


----------



## jk197 (29. Mai 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Ok, ich muss gestehen das ich die Brücke nicht kannte und nur anhand der Hinweise und Google das Ergebnis gefunden habe, aber es dürfte die Ziemestalbrücke in Remptendorf sein.


 
Sagen wir mal auf dem Gebiet der Gemeinde Remptendorf  Aber ja, ist richtig. Du bist dran. Die Brücke ist auf der stillgelegten Bahnstrecke zwischen Lückenmühle und Ziegenrück und da gibts paar ganz nette Wege...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (29. Mai 2012)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun einfach. Aber ob viele dieses in Europa ziemlich einmalige Bauwerk kennen, kann ich nicht einschätzen. Ich bezweifele es fast und halte mich erst mal vornehm zurück.


 

Muß ja auch mal einfach sein  Ist ganz schön komisch, wenn man oben über die Gitterroste fährt und nach unten durchschauen kann. Ach, hab übrigens nen Beitrag zu Deiner Oberweißbachmountainbikestreckenfrage geschrieben...


----------



## chelli (29. Mai 2012)

Ok, dann will ich mal mein erstes Bild posten, wo befinde ich mich hier:


----------



## chelli (30. Mai 2012)

Ok, keiner eine Idee? Zumindest der Thorsten sollte es eigentlich wissen, das liegt auf einer seiner Touren, die bei gpsies verfügbar sein.


----------



## _torsten_ (31. Mai 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Ok, keiner eine Idee? Zumindest der Thorsten sollte es eigentlich wissen, das liegt auf einer seiner Touren, die bei gpsies verfügbar sein.


Falls du mich meinst, dann wird´s mir wahrscheinlich bei der Lösung wie Schuppen von den Augen fallen. Aber derzeit habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## chelli (31. Mai 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst, dann wird´s mir wahrscheinlich bei der Lösung wie Schuppen von den Augen fallen. Aber derzeit habe ich keine Ahnung.



Ja, ich meinte dich. 

Ok, hier nochmal ein Bild aus einer etwas anderen Perspektive:




Die gesuchte Örtlichkeit befindet sich quasi mitten im Wald auf einer Lichtung, nur wenige Kilometer entfernt seit ihr auch bei eurer Saisoneröffnungstour Ende März vorbeigekommen. (Die Saisoneröffnungstour bin ich übrigens vorletztes Wochenende zusammen mit einem Kumpel nachgefahren, hat mir sehr sehr gut gefallen!)


----------



## _torsten_ (31. Mai 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Ja, ich meinte dich.


Dann den Torsten bitte ohne *H*. 



chelli schrieb:


> Die gesuchte Örtlichkeit befindet sich quasi mitten im Wald auf einer Lichtung, nur wenige Kilometer entfernt seit ihr auch bei eurer Saisoneröffnungstour Ende März vorbeigekommen.


Gib mal einen Tipp ab, in welcher Richtung ist "suchen" soll. 



chelli schrieb:


> (Die Saisoneröffnungstour bin ich übrigens vorletztes Wochenende zusammen mit einem Kumpel nachgefahren, hat mir sehr sehr gut gefallen!)


Das freut mich. Komm doch das nächste mal einfach mit.


----------



## chelli (1. Juni 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Dann den Torsten bitte ohne *H*.



Ok, sorry, ich werde es mir merken. 



> Gib mal einen Tipp ab, in welcher Richtung ist "suchen" soll.



 Ich würde mal sagen, beide angesprochenen Touren kreuzen sich an einem größeren stehenden Gewässer. 

Luftlinie sind es ca. 5 km von dem gesuchtem Ort bis zu diesem Gewässer. 




> Das freut mich. Komm doch das nächste mal einfach mit.



Ja, ich hatte ernsthaft überlegt bei der Tour mitzukommen, allerdings habe ich mich dann doch dagegen entschieden, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, ob ich konditionell schon ausreichend fit bin (Im Nachinein betrachtet vermutlich eine gute Entscheidung - ich war ordentlich kaputt nach der Runde vor ca. 14 Tagen, 6 Wochen vorher war meine Kondition noch viel schlechter.).

Ich habe den CC-Tour um Erfurt-Thread auf jeden Fall abboniert, aber da ist ja nun auch schon länger nichts mehr gepostet worden


----------



## chelli (2. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube ich werde mal auflösen, den Ort habe ich beim Abfahren folgender Stecke entdeckt: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=acbbxqkmmlhkioye

@_torsten_: Ich sehe gerade, die Strecke ist vom User "Der_Torsten", die Saisoneröffnungstour von "_torsten_". Sind das beides Accounts von dir, oder ist "Der_Torsten" doch jemand anderes?

Die Lichtung mit dem Rastplatz und dem Denkmal liegt etwa 1 km nordwestlich von Tiefengruben, konkret bei 50.90395, 11.21939, den genauen Namen der Wiese habe ich leider vergessen, das Denkmal selbst erinnert aber an Opfer des 2. Weltkrieges aus Tiefengruben.

So, ihr seit wieder dran.


----------



## jk197 (2. Juni 2012)

Wenns keiner gelöst hat, bist Du nochmal dran. Komm, Du hast doch sicher ein Bild, wo der eine oder andere weiss, wo das sein könnte?


----------



## chelli (2. Juni 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Wenns keiner gelöst hat, bist Du nochmal dran. Komm, Du hast doch sicher ein Bild, wo der eine oder andere weiss, wo das sein könnte?



Ah, ok - ich werde nachher mal eins hochladen was deutlich einfacher zu rauszubekommen ist. Derzeit geht es nicht, da ich gerade keinen Zugriff auf die Bilder habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (2. Juni 2012)

Ok, auf ein neues:





Da ich denke das ganze nicht so sonderlich schwer sein sollte, würde ich gerne wissen was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist und v.a. von wo aus es aufgenommen wurde. 

(Sorry für die Qualität der Aufnahme, es war an dem Tag scheinbar etwas diesig.)


----------



## akisu (2. Juni 2012)

ich weiß es, ich weiß es... aber könnte auch daran liegen das ich neben dir stand


----------



## openstoker (3. Juni 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Da ich denke das ganze nicht so sonderlich schwer sein sollte, würde ich gerne wissen was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist und v.a. von wo aus es aufgenommen wurde.



Das könnte die Schanze im Kanzlersgrund sein, vielleicht vom Gebrannten Stein zwischen Zella-Mehlis und Oberhof aus fotografiert? (http://hikebikemap.de/m/?zoom=15&lat=50.69191&lon=10.67686)


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Juni 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde mal auflösen, den Ort habe ich beim Abfahren folgender Stecke entdeckt: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=acbbxqkmmlhkioye
> 
> @_torsten_: Ich sehe gerade, die Strecke ist vom User "Der_Torsten", die Saisoneröffnungstour von "_torsten_". Sind das beides Accounts von dir, oder ist "Der_Torsten" doch jemand anderes?


Diese Strecke ist nicht von mir und "Der_Torsten" ist auch jemand anderes. Mein GPSies.com-Account ist "_torsten_", wie auch hier im IBC. Und auf auf einer Wiese nordwestlich von Tiefengruben war ich noch nicht. Sollte ich dann aber mal machen.


----------



## chelli (3. Juni 2012)

openstoker schrieb:


> Das könnte die Schanze im Kanzlersgrund sein, vielleicht vom Gebrannten Stein zwischen Zella-Mehlis und Oberhof aus fotografiert? (http://hikebikemap.de/m/?zoom=15&lat=50.69191&lon=10.67686)



Das ist fast richtig, die Schanze stimmt, allerdings wurde das Bild vom Hohen Stein, etwa 2km weiter nordwestlich aus aufgenommen. Ich lasse es aber trotzdem gelten, du bist also dran.


----------



## chelli (3. Juni 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Diese Strecke ist nicht von mir und "Der_Torsten" ist auch jemand anderes. Mein GPSies.com-Account ist "_torsten_", wie auch hier im IBC. Und auf auf einer Wiese nordwestlich von Tiefengruben war ich noch nicht. Sollte ich dann aber mal machen.



Ok, dann sorry für die Verwechselung, dann ist auch klar warum du die Stelle nicht kennen kannst. 

Falls du die Strecke nachfahren willst, nur ein kleiner Hinweis: der Sigletrailanteil liegt leider bei nahe null, die Strecke verläuft fast ausschließlich auf Forstwegen und kurzen Straßenabschnitten, also längst nicht so schön wie die Saisoneröffnungstour.


----------



## openstoker (3. Juni 2012)

Auf dem Bild ist unscheinbar etwas in Realität sehr markantes versteckt.


----------



## DHK (4. Juni 2012)

Man sieht überhaupt kein Bild...


----------



## openstoker (5. Juni 2012)

Naaa? Der Fleck da über der Bank, der ist gelb, nech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (6. Juni 2012)

Also tendenziell würde ich behaupten, Du treibst Dich irgendwo oberhalb von Jena rum, weil mir unten im Tal die Kirche wieder stark nach Kunitz aussieht. Was dann allerdings der gelbe Fleck sein soll weiß ich nicht. Irgendwas im Saaletal halt nördlich von Jena  Vielleicht der Steinbruch Steudnitz.


----------



## openstoker (6. Juni 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Also tendenziell würde ich behaupten, Du treibst Dich irgendwo oberhalb von Jena rum, weil mir unten im Tal die Kirche wieder stark nach Kunitz aussieht.



Nein, das ist ziemlich kalt


----------



## openstoker (7. Juni 2012)

Der gelbe Fleck ist in Realitaet sehr lang, und man kann dort u.a. ausgestopfte Iltisse (oder "Ilten"?  angucken.


----------



## openstoker (7. Juni 2012)

Vor mir liegt ein Dorf, das mit "pp" endet, und auf 8 Uhr wäre eine Papierfabrik.
Awwer nune!


----------



## jk197 (8. Juni 2012)

Dann war ich gestern doch auf der richtigen Spur. Ich wollte nämlich noch fragen, ob es sich bei dem gelben Fleck um die Heidecksburg handeln soll. Also das Dorf dürfte dann Unter- oder Oberpreilipp sein und die Papierfabrik ist die JASS in Rudolstadt. Eigentlich gar nicht so weit weg von mir. Lohnt sich der Trail? Da könnt ich dann ja auch mal hin. Müßte dann ja irgendwo vom Kulm aus zu erreichen sein.


----------



## openstoker (8. Juni 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Dann war ich gestern doch auf der richtigen Spur. Ich wollte nämlich noch fragen, ob es sich bei dem gelben Fleck um die Heidecksburg handeln soll. Also das Dorf dürfte dann Unter- oder Oberpreilipp sein und die Papierfabrik ist die JASS in Rudolstadt. Eigentlich gar nicht so weit weg von mir. Lohnt sich der Trail? Da könnt ich dann ja auch mal hin. Müßte dann ja irgendwo vom Kulm aus zu erreichen sein.



Voellig korrekt, Oberpreilipp, die Bank ist bei "Fernblick 'Kame'": http://hikebikemap.de/m/?zoom=16&lat=50.69414&lon=11.34952
Der Trail ist ganz nett, zusammen mit ein paar anderen in der Gegend lohnt sich das schon.
Unterhalb muss "isohypsig" auch noch ein aussichtsreicher Trail am nackten Berg entlanggehen (Start wahrscheinlich hier http://hikebikemap.de/m/?zoom=17&lat=50.691717&lon=11.35511 bzw. hier http://hikebikemap.de/m/?zoom=17&lat=50.695699&lon=11.34797), OSM hat den leider noch nicht.

Ich uebergebe hiermit ins Stauseegebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (8. Juni 2012)

Na dann mal hier mein neues Bild: Ist ziemlich aktuell und nicht aus meinem Stauseegebiet  Da hatte ich mal nen freien Tag und wollt mal was ausprobieren.


----------



## jk197 (10. Juni 2012)

Und ich dacht, aus der Gegend treiben sich hier auch ein paar Leute rum. Na gut, dann mach ichs noch etwas einfacher. Den Ort auf dem Bild oben habe ich direkt auf der Abfahrt von hier fotografiert...


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. Juni 2012)

Schuppen von den Augen...
Das letzte Bild ist der Fröbel-Turm. Demnach muss der Ort Oberweißbach sein.


----------



## jk197 (10. Juni 2012)

Bingo  Na dann darfste mal wieder...


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. Juni 2012)

Du wolltest doch nicht etwa den Schwarzatalpanoramaweg?


----------



## Kasebi (10. Juni 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Schuppen von den Augen...
> Das letzte Bild ist der Fröbel-Turm. Demnach muss der Ort Oberweißbach sein.



Vom Fröbelturm nach Deesbach und dort die Dorfstraße hoch. Mit dem MTB schon eine Herausforderung. Mit dem RR ohne Rettungsring für Ottonormalbiker fast unmöglich.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. Juni 2012)

Welche hübsche Burg ist das?


----------



## mi2 (11. Juni 2012)

burg bodenstein? in Wintzingerode


----------



## jk197 (11. Juni 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch nicht etwa den Schwarzatalpanoramaweg?


 
Der kommt auch noch irgendwann. Ich wollte mal den nach ADFC-Richtlinien ausgeschilderten Mountainbikerundkurs an der Bergbahn ausprobieren. Gut, daß ich dann wenigstens nochmal oben am Fröbelturm war.


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Juni 2012)

Dann mach mal weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (12. Juni 2012)

sry. hab keine wirklich guten bilder. jemand anders kann


----------



## Physioterrorist (12. Juni 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Der kommt auch noch irgendwann. Ich wollte mal den nach ADFC-Richtlinien ausgeschilderten Mountainbikerundkurs an der Bergbahn ausprobieren. Gut, daß ich dann wenigstens nochmal oben am Fröbelturm war.




Da gibt es mehrere offizielle Mountainbike-Strecken. Die kannst du aber fast alle vergessen. Alles langweiliges Forstweggeballer...

@All 
Ich hab noch einen ganzen Sack Bilder, aber der fred soll ja nicht nur zu einer One-Man-Show verkommen. Deswegen halt ich mich dezent zurück und lass die ran, die bisher immer fleißig mitgeraten haben, aber nie zum Zug gekommen sind...


----------



## Oli01 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich versuch mich mal. Hat sicherlich nur am Rande was mit dem Radeln zu tuen. Aber Merkwürdigerweise hab ich bereits 3mal eine bestimmte größere Strecke abgefahren (teils Straße, teils Waldwege), jeweils in verschiedenen Jahren und bin jedes Mal wirklich zufällig in dieses Event reingeradelt - ohne es zuvor gewußt zu haben. Findet auch nur einmal im Jahr dort statt.

Eine willkommene Rast für eine Bratwurst und einige Bierle... und zum Schauen gibts auch was...

Wer weiß wo oder was da stattfindet? (is mal was anderes, als das eigene Muskeltraining)


----------



## DHK (12. Juni 2012)

Ich hab zwar eine Vermutung, aber das passt nicht so recht mit dem ordentlich gemähten Rasen zusammen...


----------



## jk197 (13. Juni 2012)

Hmmm, bei der Thüringenrallye ist das aber nicht irgendwo, die war hier bei uns letztes Wochenende...


----------



## Oli01 (13. Juni 2012)

Nein, ist es nicht. Diese Veranstaltung hier dürfte ein kleines bisschen kleiner sein. Tipp: Wurde nun im 5. Jahr ausgetragen mit ca. 80 Teilnehmern.


----------



## chelli (13. Juni 2012)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Diese Veranstaltung hier dürfte ein kleines bisschen kleiner sein. Tipp: Wurde nun im 5. Jahr ausgetragen mit ca. 80 Teilnehmern.



Danke für den Hinweis, es dürfte sich daher um das Freie Bergrennen in Waldau im Kreis Hildburghausen handeln. (Ein Bergrennen hatte ich eh schon vermutet, aber ich wusste nicht genau wo.)


----------



## Oli01 (13. Juni 2012)

Richtig, chelli Du hast das nächste Bild...


----------



## chelli (14. Juni 2012)

Ich geb dann mal weiter, mir fehlen derzeit gute Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (17. Juni 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Ich geb dann mal weiter, mir fehlen derzeit gute Bilder.



Ok, da sich noch niemand gefunden hat, der was posten möchte, übernehme ich das dann doch mal. Hier ein Bild von meiner heutigen Tour:





Wo befindet sich das abgebildete Gebäude und um welches Gebäude handelt es sich?


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Juni 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Ok, da sich noch niemand gefunden hat, der was posten möchte, übernehme ich das dann doch mal. Hier ein Bild von meiner heutigen Tour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das dürfte die ehemalige Sophienheilstätte sein und diese befindet sich in München bei Bad Berka.


----------



## chelli (18. Juni 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das dürfte die ehemalige Sophienheilstätte sein und diese befindet sich in München bei Bad Berka.



Ok, ich wusste schon das das für dich kein Problem darstellen sollte - ich bin gestern deine Tour vom 18.05. nachgefahren (dieses Mal wirklich eine Tour von dir und nicht von "Der_Torsten"). 

Du bist also dran.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Juni 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Du bist also dran.


Wo steht dieses kleine Häuschen? Welchen Berg kann man im Hintergrund sehen?





Diesmal ohne einen heimlichen Hinweis über GPSies.com & Co. 




			
				chelli schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich bin gestern deine Tour vom 18.05. nachgefahren (dieses Mal wirklich eine Tour von dir ...


Und wie hat sie dir gefallen? Warst du auch im Rittergut München auf ein isotonisches Hefeweizen? Der Abstecher dorthin war ja auch aufgezeichnet.


----------



## chelli (18. Juni 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Und wie hat sie dir gefallen? Warst du auch im Rittergut München auf ein isotonisches Hefeweizen? Der Abstecher dorthin war ja auch aufgezeichnet.



Ja, war sehr schön, der Trail-Anteil hätte aber ruhig etwa höher sein können. 

Oberhalb von Hayn in dem Waldstück war es aber ganz schön zugewuchert und bergab auf dem nassen Waldboden eine etwas rutschige Angelegenheit, ein paar km weiter, zwischen Eichelborn und Troisdorf hatte ich im Wald heftig mit hüfthohen Brennnesseln zu kämpfen. Der Rest war sehr gut fahrbar, trotz des nassen Wetters der Vorwoche.

In München habe ich auch kurz vorbei geschaut und mir eine Bratwurst schmecken lassen.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Juni 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Ja, war sehr schön, der Trail-Anteil hätte aber ruhig etwa höher sein können.


Da das ´ne Familientour war, war das so schon sehr o. k.



chelli schrieb:


> Oberhalb von Hayn in dem Waldstück war es aber ganz schön zugewuchert und bergab auf dem nassen Waldboden eine etwas rutschige Angelegenheit, ein paar km weiter, zwischen Eichelborn und Troisdorf hatte ich im Wald heftig mit hüfthohen Brennnesseln zu kämpfen. Der Rest war sehr gut fahrbar, trotz des nassen Wetters der Vorwoche.


 



chelli schrieb:


> In München habe ich auch kurz vorbei geschaut und mir eine Bratwurst schmecken lassen.


Beim nächsten Mal empfehle ich den "Ritter-Laib". Aber aufpassen, danach (wegen dem Mehrgewicht) nicht bergauf fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (19. Juni 2012)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wo steht dieses kleine Häuschen? Welchen Berg kann man im Hintergrund sehen?


Da ja noch niemand eine Vermutung geäußert hat, hier mal ein erster Tipp: 
Wenn man auf dem Großem Kalmberg steht und bei klarer Sicht nach Norden schaut, dann könnte man vielleicht das gesuchte Häuschen sehen. Es könnte aber auch sein, dass der Stiefelburgberg im Weg ist.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Juni 2012)

2. Tipp:


_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wenn man auf dem Großem Kalmberg steht und bei klarer Sicht nach Norden schaut, dann könnte man vielleicht das gesuchte Häuschen sehen.


Wenn man sich nun auf dem Rachelsberg im Obereichsfeld stellt und Richtung Osten blickt, dann findet beim Schnittpunkt der beiden Geraden das gesuchte Häuschen. Theoretisch!


----------



## ohmtroll (20. Juni 2012)

Hah das nennt man weit her geholt 

Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen - wann hast Du denn die Kapelle Sachsenburg fotografiert?
 (sieht auch im Winter schön aus)

Apropos Hintergrund: Scharfer Berg (rechts) ? Oder der in der Mitte, der gehört auch zur Schmücke... Topo-Karte rauskram ... ähm Stubenberg


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Juni 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hah das nennt man weit her geholt


Nun ja, irgendwie musste ich euch ja auf die Sprünge helfen. Allerdings habe ich mit Udo1 gerechnet ... 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen - wann hast Du denn die Kapelle Sachsenburg fotografiert?


Öhm ... das war mal ein Zwischenstopp, den ich auf dem Weg aus Magdeburg kommend, gemacht habe. Da wollte ich schnell mal auf den Kammweg hoch. Der endete aber schnell am Liftgate. 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Kapelle Sachsenburg fotografiert?
> (sieht auch im Winter schön aus)
> 
> Apropos Hintergrund: Scharfer Berg (rechts) ? Oder der in der Mitte, der gehört auch zur Schmücke... Topo-Karte rauskram ... ähm Stubenberg


Und ja, es ist die Kapelle Sachsenburg und sie steht hier. Auch die Berge sind richtig. 
Deswegen bist du nun dran.


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Juni 2012)

Wie heißt diese Stadt und von woher werfe ich einen Blick auf sie?


----------



## jk197 (21. Juni 2012)

Schuss ins Blaue:

Wernigerode und vom Schloss aus...


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Juni 2012)

Sehr kalt. 
Die gesuchte Stadt leigt mehr als 150km südlich von Wernigerode.

Und nochn' Tipp: Da irgendwo zwischen Grün und Häusern müsste die Saale sein.


----------



## ohmtroll (22. Juni 2012)

Ey, nicht alle auf einmal!

In zwei Wochen läuft das hier dort:


----------



## Hagitator (22. Juni 2012)

dann wird es wohl Rudolstadt sein, ich habe letztens den Flyer gesehen und erkannt. Das letzte mal war ich zu einer Weiterbildung dort, lohnt es sich beim nächsten Mal das MTB mitzunehmen? Trails ausreichend vorhanden?


----------



## h2okopf (22. Juni 2012)

Also wenn das Rudolstadt ist, dann stehst du vermutlich vor der Heidecksburg und auf den Hügeln in Blickrichtung Süden steht der Marienturm. Ich kenn da zwar nicht viel, aber der Wanderweg da runter ist ganz nett gewesen, als ich letztes Jahr mal dort war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (22. Juni 2012)

Rätsel gelöst. Jeder eine Hälfte. Nun macht euch mal nen Kopp, wer dran ist... 

In OSM sieht die Gegend um Bad Blankenburg recht interessant aus. trailtechnisch.


----------



## Hagitator (23. Juni 2012)

ich lasse h2oKopf den Vortritt mangels Bildern.


----------



## h2okopf (23. Juni 2012)

Ich komme aber erst morgen nachmittag wieder an meine Bilder. Falls du vorher doch noch was hast, dann immer her damit.


----------



## h2okopf (24. Juni 2012)

Ok, dann hier das neue (vermutlich recht schwere) Bild:


----------



## bigshot84 (24. Juni 2012)

Könnte der kliene Trail vom Langen Berg runter sein.
Karl Günter Bank oder wie die heißt.


----------



## h2okopf (24. Juni 2012)

Ok, ich lass das mal gelten. Auf den Schildern am Traileinsteig steht Fürstensitz drauf, aber ansonsten hast du schon Recht. Das nächste Bild bitte.


----------



## bigshot84 (24. Juni 2012)

Ok, wo war ich hier?


----------



## bigshot84 (27. Juni 2012)

Kleiner tipp, davor war ich auf dem Kickelhahn und von da gibts nen kleinen Trail zu dem gezeigten Ort!
Ich war schon öfter an dem gezeigten Ort aber vor der Höhle war ich vor zwei Wochen zum ersten mal.


----------



## DHK (27. Juni 2012)

Ah dann kann es eig. nur eins sein. War auch schon meine erste Vermutung. Hab aber leider keine Bilder zum einstellen, deshalb verrate ich noch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigshot84 (27. Juni 2012)

Mach schnell ne Tour und nimm die Kamera mit dann hast du wieder Bilder .


----------



## westi65 (27. Juni 2012)

Dann will ich mal meinen Einstand in Form meines ersten "richtigen" Beitrags im Forum liefern.
Das müsste die Höhle am Herrmannstein oberhalb von Manebach sein, oder?


----------



## bigshot84 (27. Juni 2012)

Na dann willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß hier.

Hermannstein Höhle ist richtig  du bist dran mit dem nächsten Bild.


----------



## westi65 (27. Juni 2012)

Hab zwar jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchwühlt, aber ich hoffe mal, dass das noch nicht dran war.

Wo ist folgendes Foto aufgenommen?


----------



## h2okopf (27. Juni 2012)

Pech gehabt, das gab's in dem Thread schon. 
Das Teil steht am Kulturwanderweg (oder Kunstwanderweg oder so ähnlich) oberhalb von Kleinbreitenbach.


----------



## westi65 (27. Juni 2012)

Dann muss ich mich wohl doch mal durchwühlen. 

Der nächste bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (27. Juni 2012)

Komm erst gegen Abend wieder an meine Bilder ran. Dann gibts was neues, notfalls was von der Tour nachher.


----------



## h2okopf (27. Juni 2012)

Mal was einfaches, da ich grad kein anderes finde:


----------



## westi65 (28. Juni 2012)

Offensichtlich will hier niemand.
Also sag ich mal Rodelbahn in Oberhof oben am Start.


----------



## h2okopf (28. Juni 2012)

Korrekt. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## westi65 (28. Juni 2012)

Okay, nächstes Objekt. Wo befindet sich diese aussergewöhnliche Sitzmöglichkeit?

Wahrscheinlich hat auch das h2okopf schon mal eingestellt.


----------



## h2okopf (28. Juni 2012)

Nein, das Ding kenn ich nicht mal.


----------



## westi65 (28. Juni 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Nein, das Ding kenn ich nicht mal.



Dabei ist es gar nicht so weit weg, aber wahrscheinlich in der falschen Richtung.


----------



## h2okopf (28. Juni 2012)

Falsche Richtung gibts bei mir nicht, ich kurbel hier in alle Richtungen. An das Teil kann ich mich dennoch nicht erinnern.


----------



## westi65 (29. Juni 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Falsche Richtung gibts bei mir nicht, ich kurbel hier in alle Richtungen. An das Teil kann ich mich dennoch nicht erinnern.



Dann kurbel doch mal ein kleines Stück in Richtung Osten.


----------



## h2okopf (29. Juni 2012)

Hm, da war ich am Dienstag erst. Singer Berg und Paulinzella, durch den Königseer Stadtwald zurück über Gräfinau mit der Uni-Gruppe. Vielleicht hab ich das Ding auch schon mal gesehen, aber nicht weiter realisiert. Mit der "Weißen Bank" und so anderen eher etwas ungewöhnlichen Sitzgelegenheiten versuchen die ja scheinbar zu punkten in der Ecke. Auch oberhalb vom Waldbad war da glaube ich so eine etwas seltsame Sitzecke, aber da bin ich seit Jahren nicht mehr vorbei gekommen. Hab mich die letzten Touren in die Gegend immer bemüht, Wege zu fahren, die mir unbekannt erschienen und da gibts dort noch reichlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westi65 (29. Juni 2012)

Dann bist du wahrscheinlich schon relativ nah an dem Objekt vorbeigekommen, ich schätze mal nur wenige 100m. Zugegeben, es liegt auch nicht gerade direkt an einer für Touren interessanten Strecke, aber ein anderes Hobby von mir hat mich mal dahin geführt.


----------



## westi65 (29. Juni 2012)

Okay, dann will ich mal noch nen Hinweis geben:
Gestiftet wurde das Objekt von einem "fürstlichen Straßenbau-Oberaufseher".


----------



## westi65 (1. Juli 2012)

Das Ding scheint wirklich niemand zu kennen, also löse ich mal auf. Es ist die "Steinerne Bank" oder auch Canapee von Königsee (http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1341735).

Da ich im Moment kein neues Foto parat habe, gebe ich ab an den Nächsten (Vorrecht hat h2okopf, da er schon ziemlich nah an der Lösung war).


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. Juli 2012)

Schläft der thread jetzt ein?


----------



## westi65 (9. Juli 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Schläft der thread jetzt ein?


Wenn du ein passendes Foto hast, dann sicher nicht.


----------



## chelli (9. Juli 2012)

Wenn keiner will, dann ergreife ich einfach mal die Initiative.

Wo befindet sich folgendes und was stellt es dar:





Dürfte an sich nicht besonders schwer sein, würde ich behaupten.


----------



## chelli (10. Juli 2012)

Hmm, eigentlich hätte ich mit der korrekten Antwort nach ein paar Minuten gerechnet, soll ich da etwa tatsächlich mal was gefunden haben, was niemand kennt, oder ist einfach nur niemand mehr da der hier mitliest? 

Anyway, hier der erste Hinweis: Irgendwo in Südthüringen.


----------



## westi65 (11. Juli 2012)

Ich habe ja eine Idee, aber leider kein neues Bild (falls die Idee richtig sein sollte). 
Kann es sein, dass das in Ilmenau oberhalb vom Lindenberg an dieser Aussichtsplattform ist und möglicherweise an die Folgen von Kyrill erinnern soll? 
Falls das richtig sein sollte, gebe ich die nächste Runde frei, da ich wie schon gesagt kein neues Foto zur Hand habe.


----------



## chelli (11. Juli 2012)

westi65 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja eine Idee, aber leider kein neues Bild (falls die Idee richtig sein sollte).
> Kann es sein, dass das in Ilmenau oberhalb vom Lindenberg an dieser Aussichtsplattform ist und möglicherweise an die Folgen von Kyrill erinnern soll?
> Falls das richtig sein sollte, gebe ich die nächste Runde frei, da ich wie schon gesagt kein neues Foto zur Hand habe.



Ja, das ist völlig richtig, die 3 Stämme sollen die 3 Fichten symbolisieren, die nach Kyrill an dem Hang noch stehengeblieben waren.

Die Stelle befindet sich etwa 400m nord-östlich vom Gipfel des Lindenberges, gleich daneben wurde auch eine kleine Aussichtsplatform geschaffen von der aus man einen schönen Blick über Ilmenau hat.

So, jetzt sind wir aber wieder beim gleichen Stand wie vorher - ich habe derzeit auch keine weiteren interessanten Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (11. Juli 2012)

Ja genau, sollte der Aussichtspunkt ein paar Meter unterhalb der Bobhütte am Lindenberg sein. Hab aber ebenfalls keine Bilder, deshalb muss ich mich immer zurück halten


----------



## westi65 (11. Juli 2012)

Hab doch noch was gefunden, weiß aber nicht, ob das irgendwann schon mal dran war.

Also, wo ist dieses Foto aufgenommen bzw. was ist hier zu sehen?


----------



## h2okopf (11. Juli 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Die Stelle befindet sich etwa 400m nord-östlich vom Gipfel des Lindenberges, gleich daneben wurde auch eine kleine Aussichtsplatform geschaffen von der aus man einen schönen Blick über Ilmenau hat.


Ich bin schockiert.  Lange kann das da aber noch nicht stehen, oder? Wäre mir doch bestimmt aufgefallen.


----------



## DHK (11. Juli 2012)

2 Jahre etwa schon


----------



## westi65 (11. Juli 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Ich bin schockiert.  Lange kann das da aber noch nicht stehen, oder? Wäre mir doch bestimmt aufgefallen.



Das kommt drauf an, was du unter "lange" verstehst. 
2010 waren die Dinger auf jeden Fall meiner Meinung nach schon da.

Edith sagt: Da war DHK schneller.


----------



## bigshot84 (11. Juli 2012)

Oh man, ich wußte doch das ich dass Bild schonmal gesehen habe. 
Dabei bin ich erst zu Männertag da entlang gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (11. Juli 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Ich bin schockiert.  Lange kann das da aber noch nicht stehen, oder? Wäre mir doch bestimmt aufgefallen.



Mir ist die Stelle am Sonntag auch nur zufällig aufgefallen, als ich vom Start des Downhillrennens aus schauen wollte, ob ich eine schöne Stelle zum zuschauen finden kann, ohne das Rad parallel zur DH-Strecke durch den Wald schieben zu müssen.


----------



## h2okopf (11. Juli 2012)

DHK schrieb:


> 2 Jahre etwa schon


Dann bin ich betriebsblind oder das steht irgendwie abseits. Weil in den zwei Jahren war ich bestimmt 10 mal mit'm Rad auf'm Lindenberg, aber das hab ich nie realisiert...

Wobei ich nie die steile Frostpiste vom Gipfel runter bin. Falls das da steht, bin ich da immer drumrum gefahren. Naja, beim nächsten Mal Augen auf halten.


----------



## DHK (11. Juli 2012)

Ja genau steht an diesem steilen Stück, relativ weit oben.. und dazu noch ein paar Meter abseits.


----------



## westi65 (11. Juli 2012)

Die Aussichtsplattform ist auf der linken Seite kurz bevor es die steile Pist runter geht. Wenn du da nie lang gefahren bist, konntest du das also auch nie sehen.


----------



## westi65 (12. Juli 2012)

Ihr habt aber schon mitbekommen, dass ein neues Foto eingestellt wurde oder? 

Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung:



westi65 schrieb:


> Hab doch noch was gefunden, weiß aber nicht, ob das irgendwann schon mal dran war.
> 
> Also, wo ist dieses Foto aufgenommen bzw. was ist hier zu sehen?



Falls es bis heute Nachmittag keine Antworten gibt, geb ich einen Hinweis.


----------



## westi65 (12. Juli 2012)

Damit es hier mal ein bisschen vorwärts geht, hier ein kleiner Hinweis:

Das gesuchte Objekt befindet sich ca. 10km SSO vom letzten gesuchten Ort.

Jetzt ist es aber leicht oder?


----------



## h2okopf (12. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie habe ich Rolandshütte bei Neustadt geraten und bin bei der Suche auf die Hintere Hütte gestoßen. http://www.firmendb.de/bilder/foto.php?id=2812&height=660&width=380

Bin aber noch nie dran vorbei gekommen.


----------



## westi65 (12. Juli 2012)

Das ist natürlich richtig.
Du bist dran.


----------



## h2okopf (12. Juli 2012)

Hab grad auch nur was einfaches:


----------



## jk197 (13. Juli 2012)

Hmmm, ich überleg grad, ob ich das schon mal an der Schmücke gesehen hab...

Sowas ist ja auch eher in Bayern geläufig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (13. Juli 2012)

Schmücke ist richtig. So sah das Teil letzten Dienstag aus, da gab es noch Sonnenschein,


----------



## jk197 (13. Juli 2012)

Dann muss ich jetzt mal tief in meinem Archiv schauen. Spätestens morgen sollte ich aber auch neue Bilder haben 

Also, wo sind wir hier unterwegs?


----------



## jk197 (15. Juli 2012)

Hmmm, ich tu mich gerade schwer mit Tipps aber der Fluss ansich ist ein recht großer in Thüringen  Und da oben links könnte man fast das Ortsschild sehen. Dürfte sogar eine Bundesstraße sein, wo das Holzschild steht.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (15. Juli 2012)

Schätze, auf der Saale, daneben die ICE-Strecke. Weiß aber nun nicht, ob eher bei Saalfeld oder doch eher so zwischen Kahla und Jena (?).


----------



## jk197 (16. Juli 2012)

Hinter der Stelle kommt ein ziemlich großes Wehr...


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (17. Juli 2012)

Also schlag mich tot, aber wenn's die Saale ist, meine ich mit Hilfe des allmächtigen Guugelörz nur 2-3 Stellen verifizieren zu können, an denen das sein könnte, als B-Straße + Bahn + Fluß. Es wären bei Uhlstädt-Kirchhasel, bei Rothenstein und bei Dornburg. 

Aber ich weiß nicht, welche .


----------



## rschwarz (17. Juli 2012)

hallo,

oder sollte das nicht die werra sein !? bei wommen !?

mfg


----------



## jk197 (17. Juli 2012)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Also schlag mich tot, aber wenn's die Saale ist, meine ich mit Hilfe des allmächtigen Guugelörz nur 2-3 Stellen verifizieren zu können, an denen das sein könnte, als B-Straße + Bahn + Fluß. Es wären bei Uhlstädt-Kirchhasel, bei Rothenstein und bei Dornburg.
> 
> Aber ich weiß nicht, welche .



Lassen wir die erste Antwort mal gelten  Also das ist tatsächlich kurz vor Uhlstädt am Wehr auf der Saale. Ist auch mal ne recht entspannte Fortbewegung und man sieht mal die Natur von einer anderen Seite. Ähnlich wie beim Biken 

Dann warten wir mal, was der Rossi noch so an Bildern im Köcher hat...


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (18. Juli 2012)

Da hast Du wohl gedacht: Gnade vor Recht? 

Vielen Dank für die Wertung von Tor A.

Etwas aus Anfang Juni, denn danach war ich 2 Wochen wandern in Austria und ab Wiederkehr scheint's bis Oktober ja nur noch zu regnen :

Es ist mal wieder ein markanter Bismarck-Turm, aber welcher? Er schaut von einer langen Höhe über ein langes Tal auf eine beschauliche Stadt am Fluß. Etwas unterhalb kann man sehr gut essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (19. Juli 2012)

Noch ein Photo vom Eingangsbereich:


----------



## westi65 (19. Juli 2012)

Da scheinbar niemand will, werd ich mal eine Lösung vorschlagen.
Ich war zwar noch nicht da, aber das könnte der Bismarckturm bei Neustadt an der Orla sein.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (19. Juli 2012)

Das ist vollkommen richtig.

Man schaut in die Orlasenke auf Neustadt und die Restauration heißt "Heinrichs-Ruh".

Somit geht der Cup zurück in den Thüringer Wald zu westi65.

Gruß Rossi


----------



## westi65 (19. Juli 2012)

Oh, da muss ich ja schon wieder was Passendes rauskramen. 

Tut mir leid  für die anderen Thüringer, aber es wird wahrscheinlich wieder was aus  Südthüringen werden (ich hab aktuell nichts anderes).


----------



## westi65 (19. Juli 2012)

Das kennt wahrscheinlich jeder Südthüringer.

Also, was ist hier zu sehen?


----------



## jk197 (20. Juli 2012)

westi65 schrieb:


> Oh, da muss ich ja schon wieder was Passendes rauskramen.
> 
> Tut mir leid  für die anderen Thüringer, aber es wird wahrscheinlich wieder was aus  Südthüringen werden (ich hab aktuell nichts anderes).



Davon lebt ja der Thread, dass man Interessantes aus seiner Gegend denen zeigt, die da noch nicht waren  Ich als Südostthüringer (würde sagen, maximal 70 km entfernt vom Bild) kenne das übrigens nicht, sieht aber sehr interessant aus.

BTW: Neustadt/Orla liegt auch im SOK und ich hätte nicht gewußt, daß es da einen Bismarckturm gibt. Da sieht man mal, wie gut man (also in dem Fall ich) die Heimat kennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westi65 (20. Juli 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Davon lebt ja der Thread, dass man Interessantes aus seiner Gegend denen zeigt, die da noch nicht waren  Ich als Südostthüringer (würde sagen, maximal 70 km entfernt vom Bild) kenne das übrigens nicht, sieht aber sehr interessant aus.
> 
> BTW: Neustadt/Orla liegt auch im SOK und ich hätte nicht gewußt, daß es da einen Bismarckturm gibt. Da sieht man mal, wie gut man (also in dem Fall ich) die Heimat kennt



Da stimme ich dir natürlich voll zu. Ich hab ja auch bei der Recherche zum letzten Foto wieder ein paar neue Details über Bismarcktürme kennengelernt. 

Die Gegend, in der mein Foto aufgenommen wurde, ist übrigens wirklich sehr interessant und landschaftlich reizvoll.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (20. Juli 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> ... und ich hätte nicht gewußt, daß es da einen Bismarckturm gibt ...


 
Naja, den sieht man aber nun ziemlich deutlich oberhalb von Neustadt . Ok, vielleicht meintests Du, daß er Dir nicht als BM-Turm bekannt ist. Dann wäre das in Ordung, im Anderfall: Berni Blindmann, Trippelkönig der Holsten-Elf .

Aber im Ernst: Gerade weil die Teile so schön über Deutschland verteilt sind und auch viele noch stehen, finde ich das nicht uninteressant. Der in Gera wurde nach dem Krieg geschleift, den gibt es nicht mehr. Aber dafür in Reust bei Ronneburg den mir nächsten. In Glauchau konnte man sogar früher drin übernachten, war ein Wasserturm mit integrierter Jugendherberge.

Zum neuen Bild: Ich kenns nicht, aber ich vermute, es ist ein Stargate. Da kommt nämlich grad ein Alien durch, daß nur aus wabbeliger Energie-Materie zu bestehen scheint!


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (23. Juli 2012)

Darf ich lösen? Das ist das Nadelöhr in der Gießübler Schweiz


----------



## westi65 (23. Juli 2012)

CC-Wölfchen schrieb:


> Darf ich lösen? Das ist das Nadelöhr in der Gießübler Schweiz



Klar darfst du lösen. 

Richtig, das ist das Nadelöhr. Ich kenne es schon aus meiner Zeit im Ferienlager (die Älteren unter euch werden sich noch erinnern, was das ist) in Heubach.

Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf das nächste Foto.


----------



## jk197 (31. Juli 2012)

Damit das hier nicht einschläft, drängel ich mich einfach mal zwischenrein. Also von wo ist das aufgenommen und was ist zu sehen?


----------



## Physioterrorist (31. Juli 2012)

Teufelskanzel?


----------



## h2okopf (31. Juli 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Teufelskanzel?



Dann aber nicht die am Schneekopf, weil da fehlt der Bach.


----------



## Physioterrorist (31. Juli 2012)

anne saalekaskade, un nich am schneekopp du depperter depp du...

un wenns falsch is, bin ich der deppkopp un poste ein Büldel mit dem fehlenden schnee...


----------



## h2okopf (1. August 2012)

Ich kenn doch net jede Teufelskanzel. Genauer gesagt kenn ich nur eine, und die ist es nicht.


----------



## jk197 (1. August 2012)

Saalekaskade ist gut aber nicht Teufelskanzel. Du bist im Flusslauf zu weit unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (1. August 2012)

Dann fällt mir nur noch der Heinrichstein ein, den hatte ich allerdings ehr ausgeschlossen...


----------



## jk197 (2. August 2012)

Der wiederum ist zu weit oben am Flusslauf  Zwei Staustufen haste ja jetzt schon und dazwischen liegen ja nur 2


----------



## jk197 (6. August 2012)

Na gut, dann hier mal die Auflösung. Das ist das Staubecken Burckhammer fotografiert vom Röhrensteig. Würde man sich etwas weiter nach rechts drehen, würde man Schloss Burgk sehen. In Ermangelung eines neuen Bildes gebe ich frei an den ersten, der eins hat.


----------



## DHK (6. August 2012)

Dann hänge ich mich mal eben rein. Wo steht dieser Wegweiser?







Auf dem abgewandten Wegweiser steht noch New York 6335km.

Das sollte ja jetzt nicht allzuschwer sein den Schnittpunkt aller Richtungen zu finden


----------



## jk197 (7. August 2012)

Ich glaub, ich bin da am Rennsteig vorbeigefahren, weiss aber grad nicht genau, wo.


----------



## DHK (7. August 2012)

Nein das Teil steht nicht am Rennsteig.

Als Tipp:
Ich bin an dem Tag von Ilmenau aus gestartet, meine Tour führte mich dann zum Rennsteig, welchen ich aber nicht kreuzte sondern schon nach wenigen Metern gleich wieder in meine Anfahrtsrichtung verlassen habe.


----------



## DHK (8. August 2012)

Bin auch nur mit meinem DH-Hardtail gefahren.. also kanns keine große Runde gewesen sein


----------



## DHK (10. August 2012)

hmm.. immernoch keiner. Weiß jetzt nicht was ich noch als Tipp geben soll.
Also ich war am rgoßen Dreiherrenstein und bin dann so ziemlich den kürzesten und einfachsten Weg wieder nach Ilmenau zurück gefahren. Und auf diesem Stück hab ich diesen Wegweiser entdeckt...

Hätte gedacht das zumindest h2okopf das schonmal gesehen hat...

Wenn es jetzt keiner löst muss ich wohl auflösen..


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. August 2012)

Ich kenn leider nur den...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (10. August 2012)

DHK schrieb:


> Hätte gedacht das zumindest h2okopf das schonmal gesehen hat...



Tja, ist mir schon seit dem Posten klar, dass ich das schon mal gesehen hab. Ich habe aber so gar keine Ahnung, wo...


----------



## DHK (10. August 2012)

Naja dann hier die Auflösung: Ist das Steinhaus im Breitengrund, gleich neben der Helenenquelle.

Es darf sich also jemand anders mit einem neuen Bild versuchen...


----------



## jk197 (11. August 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich kenn leider nur den...



Der steht in nem Vorgarten in Oberhof, oder?


----------



## h2okopf (11. August 2012)

Der Rennsteig geht nicht durch Oberhof, daher wohl nicht. Ich denke das steht in Neustadt in nem Vorgarten, könnte aber auch Neuhaus sein. Wenn nicht, dann ein anderer Ort am Rennsteig.


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. August 2012)

Neustadt...


----------



## jk197 (12. August 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Der Rennsteig geht nicht durch Oberhof, daher wohl nicht. Ich denke das steht in Neustadt in nem Vorgarten, könnte aber auch Neuhaus sein. Wenn nicht, dann ein anderer Ort am Rennsteig.


 
Schon klar aber in Oberhof hab ich auch mal so ein Teil gesehen. Hmmm, mal sehen, wann ich mal wieder dort bin. Dann mach ich mal ein Bild von dem Teil, wenn ichs noch finde. War irgendwo hinten bei dem Sporthotel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (12. August 2012)

Ich bin mal so frei und poste ein neues Bild...






Wo bin ich und welcher Weg führt hier vorbei?


----------



## jk197 (13. August 2012)

Sieht mir verdächtig nach nem alten Wachturm an der ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze auch. Die Platten würden da auch gut dazu passen. Also ist der Weg vielleicht das "Grüne Band". Wo allerdings genau weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Physioterrorist (14. August 2012)

Mit Grenze bist du richtig, und wenn du dich auf die Rhön konzentrierst wirds leichter... Der Turm wird übrigens jetzt von einem bekannten Naturschutzverein betrieben...
Jetzt ist es aber leicht...


----------



## CC. (15. August 2012)

Das ist der Nabu-Turm am Hochrhöner in der Nähe von Andershausen. Dort wo die Wege über die Lange Rhön und über die Kuppenrhön zusammentreffen...
 oder auseinander gehen.. je nach Fahrtrichtung. Ist auf dem alten Grenzweg, der durch Betonlochplatten Beachtung erwartet. Hab mich gestern dort ein bißchen verfahren .... 
 Rhön ist schön!
Grüße vom Rennsteig,
CC.

Edith sagt: außer den beiden Hochrhönern läuft dort der Deutsch-Deutsche-Radweg.

Wenn jemand ein Bild zum rätseln hat, soll er es bitte derweilen reinstellen. Ich bin hier mit wackliger Edge unterwegs :-(


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. August 2012)

Absolut korrekt. Außerdem geht da auch noch der Eisenacher Haus-Weg vorbei, der Eisenach mit dem Eisenacher Haus auf dem Ellenbogen bei Kaltennordheim verbindet.


----------



## Waldschratt (15. August 2012)

Hier hab ich was für insider.


----------



## DHK (15. August 2012)

huch... zum Glück hängt da keiner mehr..


----------



## Waldschratt (16. August 2012)

Gut möglich das einige der ehemaligen Bewohner im Jahre 1343 am Strang ihr Ende fanden...


----------



## CC. (16. August 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> .... Außerdem geht da auch noch der Eisenacher Haus-Weg vorbei, der Eisenach mit dem Eisenacher Haus auf dem Ellenbogen bei Kaltennordheim verbindet.



Ah, daher das Interesse. Hatte mich schon gewundert, ob Du jetzt fremdfährst


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. August 2012)

Wieso fahre ich fremd? Die Rhön, der Thüringer Wald, des Erzgebirge und der Harz gehören zu meinem Einzugsgebiet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (19. August 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Wieso fahre ich fremd? Die Rhön, der Thüringer Wald, des Erzgebirge und der Harz gehören zu meinem Einzugsgebiet...



Kiffhäuser und unbedingt das Eichsfeld solltest du mitrechnen. Vor allem das Eichsfeld ist super zum Biken geeignet.

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (19. August 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Kiffhäuser und unbedingt das Eichsfeld solltest du mitrechnen. Vor allem das Eichsfeld ist super zum Biken geeignet.
> 
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



@Kasebi
Weiß ich doch. Dazu hab ich auch noch einen Bericht in Warteschleife...


----------



## Physioterrorist (19. August 2012)

Waldschratt schrieb:
			
		

>



Damit das hier mal weiter geht...
Die Räuberhütte auf dem Standort des ehemaligen Raubschlosses bei Gräfenroda


----------



## h2okopf (19. August 2012)

Oha. Demnach wieder ein weißer Fleck in meinem Einzugsgebiet. Muss ich wohl mal was gegen tun.


----------



## Physioterrorist (19. August 2012)

Das motiv ist eindeutig, aber von welchem Berg hab ich das fotografiert?


----------



## Waldschratt (20. August 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Damit das hier mal weiter geht...
> Die Räuberhütte auf dem Standort des ehemaligen Raubschlosses bei Gräfenroda



Vollkommen Richtig. Die Hütte steht direkt am Wanderweg, welcher auch ein feiner Trail ist.
Zurück zum Physioterrorist.


----------



## jk197 (3. September 2012)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was das Motiv ist und von was für nem Berg aus weiß ich auch nicht aber ich will mal schnell was posten, damit der Thread nicht einschläft  Ich hätte sogar ein neues (recht schweres Bild).

EDIT: Ach soll das im Hintergrund die Wartburg sein?

Nochn EDIT: Bei Maps kommt da hinter den Schienen ne Straße, die "Am Petersberg" heißt. Sollte das dann also eventuell der Petersberg sein, von dem aus das fotografiert wurde?


----------



## Oli01 (3. September 2012)

Ja, es muß der Petersberg sein, da man von dort aus die Wartburg und leicht links das davor gelegene Burschenschaftsdenkmal sehen kann... Wahrscheinlich leicht oberhalb des Fischbacher Schlösschens aufgenommen.

Ich denke jk197, Du kannst ein neues Bild posten. Das ist recht eindeutig der Petersberg...


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. September 2012)

Absolut korrekt, auch von oli prima beschrieben. Der Kammweg ist übrigens ein eins A Trail mit ner hübschen technischen Abfahrt. Wenn man auf dem Gr. Hörselberg startet, kann man 30 km fast durchgehend bis Hörschel auf Trails nördlich um Eisenach surfen...

PS links unten kann man übrigens das Schloss Fischbach erkennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (4. September 2012)

So, na dann will ich mal. Also ist echt sauschwer, da ich dort auch vorgestern erst zum zweiten Mal in meinem Leben war. Aber vielleicht erkennts ja jemand an den markanten Masten.





Dann muss ich mir wohl doch mal ne größere Tour überlegen, wo ich auf dem Rennsteig von Blankenstein nach Hörschel fahre und dann von dort aus über Eisenach nach Hause.


----------



## jk197 (5. September 2012)

Ist schon sauschwer, ich weiß. Deshalb mal ein kleiner Tipp. Also auf dem Bild ist ja was ganz Auffälliges und sowas gibts ja in dieser Anhäufung nur an bestimmten Orten. Ich steh auf nem Hügel und schau in ein Tal gleich direkt in meiner Ecke, die meisten wissen ja, wo das ist und am Ende des Tals geht gerade die Sonne unter und da sieht man noch paar Häuservon einem kleineren Ort, der zu der Gemeinde gehört, wo das steht, wo herum die Anhäufung der Auffälligkeiten vorkommt


----------



## William Foster (5. September 2012)

Darf ich mal eingrenzen:

"was ganz Auffälliges" = Strommasten?
"wo herum die Anhäufung der Auffälligkeiten" = (Wasser)Kraftwerk?
"gleich direkt in meiner Ecke" = Th. Schiefergebirge?

Kommt mir nämlich bekannt vor, aber im Wald kann man auch total daneben liegen...


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. September 2012)

Wenns auf'm Berch is, kanns ja nur noch ein Pumpspeicherwerk sein, und davon gibbet nich so viele..


----------



## jk197 (6. September 2012)

William Foster schrieb:


> Darf ich mal eingrenzen:
> 
> "was ganz Auffälliges" = Strommasten?
> "wo herum die Anhäufung der Auffälligkeiten" = (Wasser)Kraftwerk?
> ...


 
Strommasten 
Kraftwerk 
Schiefergebirge  (genauer hier aber Stauseeregion)


----------



## jk197 (6. September 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Wenns auf'm Berch is, kanns ja nur noch ein Pumpspeicherwerk sein, und davon gibbet nich so viele..


 

Könnte auch ein Knotenpunkt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (7. September 2012)

Na gut, wirklich ne Sehenswürdigkeit war das auch nicht aber wenn man direkt davor steht, sieht's schon erstmal beeindruckend aus. Also die Masten gehen vom Umspannwerk Remptendorf weg und führen über Lückenmühle Richtung Thimmendorf (das ist der Ort im Hintergrund). Im Tal fliesst der Teufelsbach und irgendwo da muss es auch ein Teufelsloch geben, das hab ich aber noch nicht wirklich gefunden. Die Abfahrt von der Anhöhe hat dann sogar richtig Spaß gemacht  Kurz aber knackig. Also ich geb frei fürs nächste Bild.


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (16. September 2012)

Na dann will ich auch mal einen Schnappschuss präsentieren der mir auf einer Radtour untergekommen ist  Ich hoffe das war noch nicht dabei.


----------



## bigshot84 (16. September 2012)

Haha, das selbe Bild hab ich auch nur mit meinem Rad 
Ist auf dem schönen Schneekopf


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (17. September 2012)

Stimmt, das ging ja mal fix


----------



## bigshot84 (17. September 2012)

Aus welchem Häuschen wurde dieses Bild geschossen und wo steht es?


----------



## h2okopf (18. September 2012)

Wenn du schon so fragst, würde ich einfach mal drauf los raten:

Goethe-Häuschen auf dem Kickelhahn?


----------



## bigshot84 (18. September 2012)

Hast natürlich recht und bist jetzt dran


----------



## h2okopf (19. September 2012)

Ach verdammt.  Da muss ich mal schauen, was ich noch so finde. Wird aber erst heute Nachmittag werden können.


----------



## jk197 (19. September 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Ach verdammt.  Da muss ich mal schauen, was ich noch so finde. Wird aber erst heute Nachmittag werden können.


 

Wenn Du nix findest oder zu spät, ich hätte wieder was Neues und das könnte sogar der eine oder andere schon mal gesehen haben


----------



## Oli01 (19. September 2012)

Offtopic: Appropo Schneekopf. 

Ein guter Freund ist gestern bei einer Radtour in der Nähe auf der Schmückestrasse zw. 1. Parkplatz nach dem Rondell und Suhler Ausspanne verunglückt mit dem Rad. Hatte gerade Kilometer 95 von seiner gestrigen Tour (Suhl -> Inselsberg und zurück mit kleinem Abstecher zur Talsperre Schmalwasser) just auf dieser Straße auf dem Weg zur Schmücke, als ihm nen aus der Kurve getragener Motorradfahrer aus dem Gegenverkehr entgegengeschlingert kam. Der Motorradfahrer ist wohl zum Glück kurz vor ihm noch runter auf die Seite gekippt und hat ihm das Rad unter dem Hintern weggeschlagen... Er, der Radfahrer, hatte nen Helm auf und z.Glück wohl nur Schürfwunden und Prellungen abbekommen - und die Hand mußte genäht werden. Sein Carbon-Hardtail ist wohl hinüber, aber er selber hat Glück gehabt - mächtiges Glück. Wir fahren oft auf dieser Straße, besonders nach größeren Touren, um dort leichter voran zu kommen, wenn die Muskeln schon etwas müde sind oder wir in Eile.

Eigentlich wollten wir zusammen Rad fahren, aber ich bin seit Wochen krank und bekomme den Husten und die Erkältung einfach nicht los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (19. September 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Wenn Du nix findest oder zu spät, ich hätte wieder was Neues und das könnte sogar der eine oder andere schon mal gesehen haben



 Na dann leg los.


----------



## jk197 (19. September 2012)

Also, wo bin ich hier? Kleiner Tipp, mein Bike ist nicht das einzige, was da rot-weiss ist


----------



## jk197 (20. September 2012)

Wenn man von da oben runter schaut, sieht man übrigens das hier


----------



## jk197 (21. September 2012)

Scheint doch schwer zu sein. Na gut, dann mal noch ein kleiner Tipp. Die Brücke ist eine noch befahrene Eisenbahnbrücke und führt über eine Bundesstraße, die sich da im Tal schlängelt.


----------



## jk197 (21. September 2012)

Jetzt mach ichs noch einfacher, das im Hintergrund ist eine Stadt  Wenn auch ne kleine.


----------



## jk197 (23. September 2012)

Na gut, scheint dann doch keiner zu kennen. Also im Hintergrund das ist Wurzbach und die Bundesstraße ist die B90, die sich im Sormitztal schlängelt. Da gibt es auch paar nette Wege und einer führt am Charlottenfels vorbei, der auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Dann jetzt vielleicht doch wieder der W.-Kopf?


----------



## log11 (1. Oktober 2012)

Anbei mal ein Bilderrätsel von mir.....was für die Erfurter Jungs und Mädels sicher kein Problem darstellen dürfte. 
Kleiner Tipp: In der Nähe befindet sich ein Schloss.


----------



## _torsten_ (1. Oktober 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Anbei mal ein Bilderrätsel von mir.....was für die Erfurter Jungs und Mädels sicher kein Problem darstellen dürfte


Du sagst es. 
Da ich aber derzeit keine Fotos habe, löse ich nicht.


----------



## walser2001 (1. Oktober 2012)

Guckt man da in die Richtung vom Schloß und befindet sich auf dem Geraradweg, links vor dem Masten ist der gesperrte Damm, der sich aber schön fahren lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (1. Oktober 2012)

@walser2001, bravo....ist quasi gelöst von Dir.  Ist meine "Entspannungsrunde" wenn ich mal keine Lust auf Richheimer Berg etc. habe.

Grüße log11


----------



## walser2001 (4. Oktober 2012)

Dann will ich auch einmal. Auf dem Schild steht "Radlerausspanne".


----------



## Doozer (6. Oktober 2012)

Wo Er Recht hat, hat Er Recht...sorry, dann bis später


----------



## bigshot84 (6. Oktober 2012)

@Doozer 
Und wir finden es bestimmt alle prima, wenn neue Leute und Bilder dazu kommen, aber lies dir bitte mal die 2 - 3 Regeln auf der 1. Seite durch, damit es hier nicht so ein Durcheinander gibt.


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. Oktober 2012)

Die gesuchte "Radfahrerausspanne" befindet sich zwischen Schmalwassertalsperre und Nesselberghaus bei Tambach


----------



## walser2001 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ziemlich grobe Ortsangabe, kannst du noch das Kreuz (H... Kreuz) nennen, um Verwechslungen auszuschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Oktober 2012)

Das Kreuz kenn ich nicht, die Hütte liegt jedenfalls auf dem Rennsteigradweg, genau da, wo sich Oberschönauer und Steinbacher Straße treffen. 
Koordinaten kannst du auch noch haben N50 45.765 E10 36.444


----------



## walser2001 (8. Oktober 2012)

Okay, du bist drann. Es ist das Hermsdorfer Kreuz. Gucks du im Anhang


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Oktober 2012)

Wo steht dieser Stein?


----------



## Elise1307 (9. Oktober 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Wo steht dieser Stein?



bei Oberhof. Trennt die Orte Schwarzwald und Benshausen. Irgendwo da dazwischen vielleicht


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. Oktober 2012)

Elise1307 schrieb:


> bei Oberhof. Trennt die Orte Schwarzwald und Benshausen. Irgendwo da dazwischen vielleicht



Leider bist du da auf dem Holzweg. Meiner liegt woanders, aber immerhin auch auf dem Rennsteig...


----------



## jk197 (9. Oktober 2012)

Dann wirds wohl das Scheffeldenkmal am Dreiherrenstein sein. Komisch, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Aber vielleicht meinte das Elise?


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. Oktober 2012)

Dreiherrnstein ist im Prinzip richtig, aber da es in Thüringen ein gutes Dutzend Dreiherrnsteine gibt, hätte ich doch gern noch eine etwas konkretere geografische Einordnung... Die Oberhofer Gegend ist wirklich nur dann richtig, wenn man meint, Leipzig wäre ein Vorort von Berlin...
So siehts übrigens aus, wenn man den Stein von hinten sieht...






Jetzt sollte es recht einfach sein...


----------



## DHK (10. Oktober 2012)

Bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob es der ist wo ich letztens erst noch vorbeigefahren bin. Da hab ich nicht so darauf geachtet. Aber lösen kann ich eh nicht, da ich keine Bilder mehr hab und auch keine machen kann, da ich vorübergehend nach Bayern ausgewandert bin.


----------



## h2okopf (10. Oktober 2012)

Das Ding steht direkt am Rennsteig, ein ganzen Stück hinter der Ebertsweise in Richtung Hörschel, denk ich. Aber wie das genau heißt, hab ich keine Ahnung. Müsste der letzte Dreiherrenstein vor Hörschel sein, bwz. der erste nach Start in Hörschel entlang des Rennsteigs.


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. Oktober 2012)

Das lass ich mal gelten, auch wenn Hörschel immer noch ein ganzes Stückerl wech ist. Die nächsten geografischen Besonderheiten sind der 5 km entfernte Inselsberg, Brotterode auf der Süd- und Ruhla und Winterstein auf der Nordseite des Rennsteigs. Die "Kneipe" hat sich übrigens ihren urigen Charme erhalten und das Essen ist auch ganz lecker...  
Damit gebe ich ab ins Mittelthüringische...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (11. Oktober 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Die "Kneipe" hat sich übrigens ihren urigen Charme erhalten und das Essen ist auch ganz lecker...



Kann ich bestätigen. Aber der Stein ist mir letztens garnicht aufgefallen.


----------



## jk197 (11. Oktober 2012)

Kann das sein, dass die Kneipe nachm Inselsberg aus nen ziemlich langen gleichmäßigen Anstieg hoch mitten im Wald auf ner Lichtung steht und ich mich jedesmal an der Stelle frage, ob links rum oder rechtsrum besser ist? Oder wars vorm Inselsberg?

Ich drängel mich grad mal einfach frech vor den H2O-Kopf, weil das ja jetzt schon fast nen Tag her ist und ich ihm den Steilpass gegeben hab 

Also, wo simmer hier? Und nein, das war nicht vor mehreren Millionen Jahren...


----------



## h2okopf (11. Oktober 2012)

Genau, das sollte die Stelle sein. Für mich war das bisher halt immer eine lange Abfahrt, daher braucht es da nicht viel, um die Gegend mit ihren Besonderheiten weniger detailliert wahrzunehmen. 

Solche Dinos habe ich an der B88 gesehen in Georgenthal, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Hab aber keinen Plan, in welchem Zusammenhang die da stehen oder worum es da genau geht.


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Oktober 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/75M3gqk5n-M


----------



## h2okopf (11. Oktober 2012)

thx.


----------



## jk197 (12. Oktober 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Solche Dinos habe ich an der B88 gesehen in Georgenthal, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Hab aber keinen Plan, in welchem Zusammenhang die da stehen oder worum es da genau geht.


 

Nee, da stehen diese nicht rum


----------



## Physioterrorist (12. Oktober 2012)

Georgenthal ist es nicht???
Dann sollte es vielleicht dort sein...


----------



## jk197 (13. Oktober 2012)

Genau da ist es  Und echt gut gemacht. Vor allem schön für Kinder. Zwar ganz schön teuer aber ich denke, den Preis wert.


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Oktober 2012)

Damit hier keine großen Pausen entstehen...







Es findet übrigens jährlich ein Fest zu ehren dieser "Örtlichkeit" statt.

PS: (Es geht um das Ding auf dem Felsen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (16. Oktober 2012)

Zu schwer?

so sieht es von gegenüber aus...






Und das steht hinter mir...


----------



## Doozer (16. Oktober 2012)

Na klar, die Ruine kenn' ich doch aus alten Schwimmbadzeiten.

Dann ist das Ding auf dem Felsen das Tempelchen in Thal.
Stimmts!?


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. Oktober 2012)

Komplett richtig...


----------



## Doozer (17. Oktober 2012)

So hab den thread mal komplett durchforstet, ich muss zugeben es wird verdammt eng in meiner Fotosammlung. 
Ihr wart schon überall 

Also muss es was für die Insider unter euch werden.
Welche Burg ist im Hintergrund zu sehen *und* von welcher taktisch günstigen (Abschuß)position ist das Bild aufgenommen?


----------



## jk197 (17. Oktober 2012)

Also der Insider, der das garantiert weiss ist der Physioterrorist


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. Oktober 2012)

Das das Motiv noch nicht war wundert mich jetzt ein bisschen... 
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass das auch jk197 weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (18. Oktober 2012)

Na gut, ich versuchs mal. Also die Burg sollte eine der bekanntesten Thüringens sein, nach der auch ein Auto benannt ist, das aus selbiger Stadt wo die Burg steht, kommt. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass das Bild irgendwo auf dem Wanderweg zwischen Sängerwiese und Wartburg geschossen wurde.


----------



## Doozer (18. Oktober 2012)

Bingo, das stimmt schon soweit,
aber der Standort ist eine recht markante Örtlichkeit und könnte noch etwas genauer identifiziert werden!


----------



## jk197 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm, da bräuchts dann wohl doch den Physioterroristen, denn selbst war ich da nur etwas weiter weg und hab mir das Ganze aus Google Maps zusammengestapfelt. (Der Katzensprung ist weiter westlich).


----------



## Physioterrorist (19. Oktober 2012)

Das ist die Blidenstatt der Eisenacher Burg direkt am Weg von der Sängerwiese zur Wartburg. 

Ich zitiere mal Wikipedia  
"...Die zweite Nutzungsphase der Eisenacher Burg datiert um 1306/1308. König Albrecht von Habsburg ließ die Wartburg belagern und wählte hierzu die Eisenacher Burg als Heerlager.  Auch in diesen Kämpfen standen die Eisenacher Bürger und Kontingente  anderer thüringer Städte (Erfurt, Mühlhausen, Nordhausen) auf der Seite  der Belagerer. Der königliche Feldhauptmann Graf von Weilnau ließ die Eisenacher Burg mit Türmen, Palisadenzäunen und Blockhäusern erbauen. Zeitweise wurde mittels einer Blide (Schleuderwaffe) die Wartburg beschossen, wobei der Palas und die Südmauer getroffen wurden."

An dieser Stelle stand also eine große Steinschleuder...

Ich denke, jk197 hat eigentlich alles richtig beantwortet und darf was Neues...


----------



## Doozer (19. Oktober 2012)

Richtig!

Also jk197 du warst ja schon auf dem richtigen Weg  dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## TomBlom (20. Oktober 2012)

Also Wartburg hätte ich auch erkannt. Auch die Stelle wo das Bild entstanden ist, kenne ich. Da hing letzten Sommer mal ein Bilderrahmen zwischen den Bäumen, den man zum knipsen direkt nutzen konnte.
Die Lokalität kam mir damals schon merkwürdig vor. Nun weiß ich, was es damit auf sich hat. Danke vielmals.


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Oktober 2012)

Dafür ist ja das Bilderrätsel gedacht...


----------



## TomBlom (20. Oktober 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Dafür ist ja das Bilderrätsel gedacht...



Genau! )


----------



## jk197 (21. Oktober 2012)

Na dann will ich mal wieder. Bei Blide ist mir direkt auch was Neues eingefallen aber da hab ich (noch) kein Bild von. Also dann erstmal das hier. Wo bin ich hier? Und nein, das ist keine Autobahn sondern ein Radweg 





Falls Ihr übrigens auch ein Problem mit dem Antworten habt durch die Enduro-Werbung. Bei mir gings mit Klick auf den ganz rechts oberen Button: Editor wechseln.


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. Oktober 2012)

[Offtopic] @jk197 
Wenn du Probleme mit nerviger Werbung hast, hilft adblock plus. Ich bin total zufrieden und mein Forum ist absolut Werbefrei...
[/Offtopic]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (21. Oktober 2012)

[Offtopic]
Die Werbung ansich hat mich nicht gestört. Solange ich bei Werbung entscheiden kann, ob ich sie lese oder nicht, find ich Werbung sogar gut, weil man ja doch mal auf was aufmerksam wird. Im konkreten Fall hatte ich das Problem, dass ich kein Bild einstellen konnte und nur durch Zufall das mit dem Editor ändern herausgefunden hab. Die Antwortfunktion war einfach blockiert. Das ist, wie wenn jemand beim Telefon das Mikrofon blockiert und man nur noch hören kann.


Physioterrorist schrieb:


> [Offtopic] @_jk197_
> Wenn du Probleme mit nerviger Werbung hast, hilft adblock plus. Ich bin total zufrieden und mein Forum ist absolut Werbefrei...
> [/Offtopic]


[/Offtopic]


----------



## jk197 (23. Oktober 2012)

jk197 schrieb:


> Na dann will ich mal wieder. Bei Blide ist mir direkt auch was Neues eingefallen aber da hab ich (noch) kein Bild von. Also dann erstmal das hier. Wo bin ich hier? Und nein, das ist keine Autobahn sondern ein Radweg


 
So, dann will ich mal nen kleinen Tipp geben. Also so sieht es da erst seit diesem Sommer aus  Ganz frisch quasi. Das ganze ist wohl auch eher für Trekking- als für Mountainbiker gedacht. Und hinter mir ist ein Fluss


----------



## jk197 (25. Oktober 2012)

Na gut, dann löse ich mal. Also das ist der neue Teil des Saaleradwegs über den Budebach und zwar von Burgk nach Walsburg links der Saale. Da ist mal ordentlich Erdreich bewegt und versiegelt worden. Über Sinn oder Unsinn reden wir hier lieber nicht aber da kann man mal wirklich von Waldautobahn reden.


----------



## meinhardon (2. November 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin mal so frei und stelle ein Rätsel, damit wir hier nicht einschlafen.



Wo war ich?
Grüße


----------



## Physioterrorist (2. November 2012)

Huch, ein ganz seltenes Stück. Delta V singlespeed? 
Wo das hübsche Bike steht weiß ich allerdings nicht...


----------



## jk197 (2. November 2012)

Danke fürs Bild einstellen und Thread wecken, ich hab schon die ganze Zeit gesucht und nix Neues gefunden. Also ich würde mal auf ne Sternwarte tippen. Hmmm, da gibts in Thüringen ja auch einige. Ich werd mal bissl suchen.

EDIT: Mit dem Rahmen könnt ich mich nicht wirklich anfreunden, sieht irgendwie aus wie gebrochen und falsch wieder zusammengeschweisst aber jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen 

Noch EDIT: Oder sollte das einfach nur einmächtig auffälliger Wasserspeicher sein?


----------



## meinhardon (3. November 2012)

Hi,
leider bislang recht kalt. Es ist weder ein Wasserturm noch eine Sternwarte und steht nicht im Mittelgebirge.
Grüße
Martin


----------



## jk197 (4. November 2012)

Am meisten könnte es mich aufregen, dass mir das Ding total bekannt vorkommt und ich wohl da schon mal vorbeigekommen sein muss.


----------



## Physioterrorist (4. November 2012)

Der Gockel sacht...







Radarkuppel Gleina bei Schmölln.

PS: Ups, das Bildchen ist was für 16:9 Großleinwand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (4. November 2012)

Jawoll. Ist natürlich richtig. 
Weiter geht´s mit Physioterrorist.


----------



## Physioterrorist (4. November 2012)

Wo war ich?


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. November 2012)

Keiner? Ok, kleine Hilfe...






Jetzt kann man es lesen... 
Das geflügelte Wort, das von diesem Ort her rührt, kennt jeder, nur wo isses???
 @Kasebi kennt es bestimmt, der ist da schon vorbei geradelt...


----------



## ohmtroll (6. November 2012)

Da liegt also der Hund begraben. 
Aber Winterstein BEI Gotha? Ich dachte immer IN!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winterstein_(Emsetal)


----------



## Physioterrorist (7. November 2012)

Winterstein ist das richtige Lösungswort. Übrigens auch ne richtig schöne Adresse fürs Trailbiking...
Ich gebe ab ins Ohmgebirge....


----------



## ohmtroll (7. November 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Übrigens auch ne richtig schöne Adresse fürs Trailbiking...



Jaja die Tourenplanung! Die Trailschaukel steht ja auch noch auf der Liste von Torsten und mir ... 

Neues altes Bild (ich glaube das hatte ich noch nicht):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (7. November 2012)

Von Westen Blick auf Kelbra nebst Talsperre (links) und (rechts) Kyffhäuser?


----------



## ohmtroll (7. November 2012)

Richtig. 
Der Standpunkt ist Heilige Stätte der Auebiker ...


----------



## William Foster (7. November 2012)

Ich geb's zu, ich habe geraten und mich bei Google Earth vergewissert. Den direkten Standpunkt kenne ich aber (noch) nicht. Darf ich trotzdem?

Von wo aus blicke ich wohin?


----------



## ohmtroll (7. November 2012)

William Foster schrieb:


> Ich geb's zu, ich habe geraten und mich bei Google Earth vergewissert. Den direkten Standpunkt kenne ich aber (noch) nicht.


Der Standort ist die Osterklippe der "Badraer Schweiz".



> Von wo aus blicke ich wohin?


Von den Dornburger Schlössern auf die Carl-Alexander-Brücke über die Saale?


----------



## William Foster (8. November 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Von den Dornburger Schlössern auf die Carl-Alexander-Brücke über die Saale?



Bloody well right!


----------



## ohmtroll (8. November 2012)

Findet jemand diesen See?


----------



## Kasebi (8. November 2012)

William Foster schrieb:


> Von Westen Blick auf Kelbra nebst Talsperre (links) und (rechts) Kyffhäuser?





ohmtroll schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Der Standpunkt ist Heilige Stätte der Auebiker ...





ohmtroll schrieb:


> Der Standort ist die Osterklippe der "Badraer Schweiz".



Im Anhaltinischen Bilderrätsel hab ich vor kurzem ein Bild gepostet das fast die selbe Blickrichtung hatte. Aufgenommen vom Schloßberg der Badraer Schweiz. Nur wo ist die Osterklippe. Auf den elektronischen Karten (MagigMaps und Garmin) find ich die nicht.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (8. November 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Nur wo ist die Osterklippe.


Hier!


----------



## ohmtroll (8. November 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Nur wo ist die Osterklippe. Auf den elektronischen Karten (MagigMaps und Garmin) find ich die nicht.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Gehört gerade noch so zu Thüringen:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=51.4204&lon=10.98525&zoom=15&layers=M


----------



## openstoker (8. November 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Gehört gerade noch so zu Thüringen:
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=51.4204&lon=10.98525&zoom=15&layers=M



Heisst bei OSM "Osterkippe" ohne "l". Ein Tippfehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (8. November 2012)

openstoker schrieb:


> Heisst bei OSM "Osterkippe" ohne "l". Ein Tippfehler?


Wenn der einheimische Ausserirdirdische "the President himself" *Alf* _ "Osterklippe"_ im Winterpokal und im Auebiker Blog schreibt, dann wohl eher mit "L"...


----------



## openstoker (8. November 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wenn der einheimische Ausserirdirdische "the President himself" *Alf* _ "Osterklippe"_ im Winterpokal und im Auebiker Blog schreibt, dann wohl eher mit "L"...



Andererseits: http://auebiker.blogspot.de/2012/01/0012012-osterkippe.html und > 500 Hits fuer "Osterkippe Kelbra" statt 7 fuer "Osterklippe Kelbra"... Ich aendere OSM erstmal nicht.


----------



## ohmtroll (8. November 2012)

Du hast wahrscheinlich recht. In meiner Kompass-Karte ist es nicht eingezeichnet und die Topo 4531 habe ich leider nicht.

Zum Thema zurück: Der gesuchte See ... ist mit zwei anderen verbunden ...


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. November 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Findet jemand diesen See?



Du solltest deinem See noch einen Tipp beifügen...

Nachtrag:Ups, da war ja schon einer. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## ohmtroll (12. November 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Du solltest deinem See noch einen Tipp beifügen...
> Nachtrag:Ups, da war ja schon einer. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...


Also wenn man genauer hinsieht, so sind es schon zwei Tipps.


----------



## ohmtroll (13. November 2012)

Hmm, schade, scheint keiner Sherlock Holmes Gene zu besitzen?
Dabei braucht man nur ne Lupe (gibt's heutzutage elektronisch als Grafikprogramm) und google...


----------



## micha2 (13. November 2012)

Hi,



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Dabei braucht man nur ne Lupe



Das haben wir doch schon probiert... aber es reicht einfach nicht um die JPG Artefakte zu entziffern. Die letzten drei Buchstaben könnten "see" sein... aber das hilft wohl auch nicht weiter. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ohmtroll (13. November 2012)

micha2 schrieb:


> Das haben wir doch schon probiert... aber es reicht einfach nicht um die JPG Artefakte zu entziffern. Die letzten drei Buchstaben könnten "see" sein...



Bei den Ami-Krimiserien haben die so tolle Programme zum Scharfstellen 
Die finden immer den Täter, aber meistens zuerst das OPFER.


----------



## rschwarz (13. November 2012)

hallo,

nach dem tip muss es der opfersee bei liebenrode sein.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (13. November 2012)

Richtig.
Hier eine interessante Beschreibung der Situation am Karstwanderweg
Wenn man vom Feldweg aus Richtung Liebenrode kommt, kann man am Milchsee einen schönen Pfad nehmen, der dann über die Brücke zum Opfersee führt.






Du bist dran.


----------



## rschwarz (13. November 2012)

von Wo schaue ich auf Was ?


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. November 2012)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
Könnte es der Gelbe Weg am Inselsberg mit Blick zum Übelberg sein??? Wenns stimmt, sollte man im Tal die Massemühle sehen...


----------



## rschwarz (17. November 2012)

Hallo,

nein der Inselberg ist es nicht. Tip: Ich schaue vom großen auf den kleinen.

MfG


----------



## ohmtroll (17. November 2012)

Ins Blaue: Gieselsberg ?


----------



## rschwarz (18. November 2012)

Hallo,

nein ist ne ganze ecke weiter Südwestlich gelegen. Als tip noch ein Bild mit blick von unten auf den kleinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westi65 (18. November 2012)

Das müssten die Gleichberge bei Römhild sein.
Habe aber leider keine passendes Foto, also wenn ich richtig liege, gebe ich die Runde frei.


----------



## rschwarz (19. November 2012)

Hallo,

die Gleichberge sind richtig !

MfG


----------



## westi65 (19. November 2012)

Wie schon gesagt, ich habe leider kein passendes Foto. 
Wer möchte, kann gern hier weitermachen und ein neues Bild einstellen.


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (19. November 2012)

Wo ist das???


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. November 2012)

Bergsee Ratscher?
Wäre das möglich?


----------



## TomBlom (21. November 2012)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Bergsee Ratscher?
> Wäre das möglich?


Der Ratscher wird im Herbst abgelassen und ist um diese Jahreszeit normalerweise leer.


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (21. November 2012)

Der Bergsee Ratscher ist es nicht.


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. November 2012)

Und leer ist er aktuell noch nicht ... zumindest nicht vollständig. ;-)


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. November 2012)

Damit es weiter geht ein Schuss ins Blaue 
Talsperre Scheibe-Alsbach?


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (26. November 2012)

Volltreffer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (26. November 2012)

Da bin ich schon mal im Rahmen der Schwarzatalpanorama-Weg-Befahrung lang gedüst... Schwarza-Tal ist geil...


----------



## Physioterrorist (27. November 2012)

Aus aktuellem Anlass...







Ich hätte gern den Namen dieser Felsformation. Wer den hat, weiß auch, wo er steht...


----------



## fuxy (27. November 2012)

Darf man auch was aus Niedersachsen posten ?


----------



## Physioterrorist (27. November 2012)

Wir halten uns da an die Überschrift unseres Regionalforums. Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser...
Da der Harz sowohl in Sachsen-Anhalt, als auch in Niedersachsen liegt, sollten also Büldels ausm Harz regelkonform sein. Da sind wir nicht so kleinlich...


----------



## Physioterrorist (27. November 2012)

Zurück zum Rätsel. 
Übrigens sah es am Wochenende am gesuchten Ort so aus...


----------



## PiR4Te (27. November 2012)

Das war Toll!!!  Ganz am linken Rand steh ich


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. November 2012)

Ich war nicht ganz korrekt. Der Felsen, dessen Namen ich suche, liegt genau hinter mir...
Ist aber nicht ganz so schlimm, der Felsen, den man sieht, ist eigentlich markanter, da auf der Talseite...
Es gibt übrigens auch eine ganz nette Sage von Bechstein zur Namensgebung des Felsens...


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. November 2012)

Nur für PIR4Te


----------



## TomBlom (3. Dezember 2012)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich war nicht ganz korrekt. Der Felsen, dessen Namen ich suche, liegt genau hinter mir...
> Ist aber nicht ganz so schlimm, der Felsen, den man sieht, ist eigentlich markanter, da auf der Talseite...
> Es gibt übrigens auch eine ganz nette Sage von Bechstein zur Namensgebung des Felsens...


Die Roßtrappe ist es nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Dezember 2012)

Ganz falsche Gegend. Das Büldel ist in der Nähe(1km Luftlinie) einer sehr bekannten Burg im Nordwesten des Thüringer Waldes entstanden...


----------



## Radlerschorsch (4. Dezember 2012)

Kann das die Teufelskanzel sein?
Der Parkplatz sieht aus wie im Marienthal.
Beides natürlich in/um Eisenach.


----------



## PiR4Te (4. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir gabs ne Semmel, bei euch Currywurst  und eine Schlange am Kiosk wie zu DDR zeiten  

Gruß


----------



## Physioterrorist (4. Dezember 2012)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so schwer ist. Die gesuchte Felsformation nennt sich Mönch und Nonne und liegt unterhalb des Metilstein bei Eisenach. Die dazugehörige Sage kann man hier nachlesen...
Da ich jetzt kein neues Bild einstellen möchte und @Radlerschorsch zumindest das zweite Bildchen richtig eingeordnet hat... 
Mach einfach weiter...


----------



## meinhardon (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin mal so frei.
Wo ist dieses Tor?


----------



## jk197 (19. Dezember 2012)

Gut, dass Du so hochauflösend fotografiert hast und man lesen kann, dass auf dem Schild was von Unterburg steht (heißt der Frodo nicht Herr Unterberg, der Herr der Ringe läuft doch grad sicher auch wieder irgendwo). 
Also könnte das der Eingang zur Unterburg am Kyffhäuser sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (19. Dezember 2012)

Ist richtig! Vielleicht ist mein Bildschirm zu klein o. meine Linsen trüb, denn ich kann das Schild nicht entziffern. 
Du bist dran jk197 !


----------



## jk197 (28. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, dass ich jetzt erst dazu komme aber dafür jetzt ein wunderschönes Bild (weil bestes Bikewetter!) bei dem tristen Wetter  Wobei ich gestern sogar noch mit dem Bike unterwegs war. Also, wo ist das.


----------



## TomBlom (31. Dezember 2012)

Na da würde ich mal vorsichtig eine "Werrabrücke" ins Feld werfen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (31. Dezember 2012)

So breit ist die Werra erst im Hessischen, deswegen ist das eindeutig die Saale.


----------



## ohmtroll (1. Januar 2013)

Könnte die Brücke bei Burgkammer über die Saale d.h. Talsperre Burgkammer, sein?
Da geht ein schöner Weg zum Schloß Burgk hoch.


----------



## jk197 (1. Januar 2013)

Also Saale ist schon mal richtig. Die Brücke, die allerdings der Ohmtroll meint ist die Eisbrücke und die isses nicht. Da gehen allerdings einige schöne Trails weg, wenn man sich denn auskennt, ist mein Lieblingsrevier und auch nur paar Kilometer weg von zu Hause  Aber auch bis zur gesuchten Brücke hab ichs nicht viel weiter als 15 km 

Gesundes Neues Jahr übrigens


----------



## derZimbo (2. Januar 2013)

Das müsste die Saalebrücke bei Harra sein.


----------



## jk197 (2. Januar 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Das müsste die Saalebrücke bei Harra sein.


 
Haargenau die isses. Dann ist jetzt der Zimbo dran


----------



## derZimbo (3. Januar 2013)

Ich hab da mal was aus meiner Heimat.
Mal schauen ob das einer kennt.


----------



## derZimbo (6. Januar 2013)

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis, man sieht natürlich die Saale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (6. Januar 2013)

Das ist die hier...


----------



## jk197 (6. Januar 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Hinweis, man sieht natürlich die Saale.


 
Hmmm, also ich wollte letztens eigentlich sagen, dass das der Wisentastau unten in der Saale sein könnte, wo Vattenfall beim Pumpspeicherwerk den Weg zugemacht hat und jetzt der neue Weg gebaut worden ist allerdings auf der rechten Seite aber dann hab ich gelesen, dass Du aus Erfurt kommst und gedacht, das kanns nicht sein. Wenns die Wisenta sein sollte, dann wärs allerdings interessant, wo Du herkommst  Eichicht isses denke ich nicht, da ist die Saale breiter, oder?


----------



## derZimbo (6. Januar 2013)

Der Terrorist hat recht.
Es ist das (korrekt genannt) Laufwasserkraftwerk Eichicht an der Saale.
Der Saale-Radweg führt übrigens direkt drüber.
Oberhalb ist das Ausgleichbecken Eichicht und dann kommt schon die Staumauer Hohenwarte. Zwischen Eichicht und Hohenwarte hat man übrigens im letzten Jahr einen Radweg gebaut, da hier immer Verkehr wie auf der A9 herrscht.
Ursprünglich komm ich aus Eichicht, mittlerweile wohne ich der Arbeit wegen in Erfurt.

Der Terrorist ist also wieder dran.


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. Januar 2013)

Na dann...






Wo bin ich?


----------



## jk197 (6. Januar 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Der Terrorist hat recht.
> Es ist das (korrekt genannt) Laufwasserkraftwerk Eichicht an der Saale.
> Der Saale-Radweg führt übrigens direkt drüber.
> Oberhalb ist das Ausgleichbecken Eichicht und dann kommt schon die Staumauer Hohenwarte. Zwischen Eichicht und Hohenwarte hat man übrigens im letzten Jahr einen Radweg gebaut, da hier immer Verkehr wie auf der A9 herrscht.
> ...


 
Das ist der Radweg direkt neben der Straße, oder? Vom Ausgleichsbecken runter zur Hohenwarte gibts ja auch paar nette Sachen. Gibts da auch noch irgendwas Schönes runter nach Eichicht? Der Hang müsste es ja eigentlich hergeben.

Wo die Höhle ist, weiss ich übrigens leider (noch) nicht.


----------



## derZimbo (7. Januar 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Das ist der Radweg direkt neben der Straße, oder? Vom Ausgleichsbecken runter zur Hohenwarte gibts ja auch paar nette Sachen. Gibts da auch noch irgendwas Schönes runter nach Eichicht? Der Hang müsste es ja eigentlich hergeben.
> 
> Wo die Höhle ist, weiss ich übrigens leider (noch) nicht.



Ja genau Der...
Von Löhma nach Eichicht gibts eigentlich nur "normale" Waldwege von gut bis schlecht alles dabei. Das Gefälle ist auch ordentlich.


----------



## meinhardon (8. Januar 2013)

Landschaftspark Altenstein?


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Januar 2013)

Nicht schlecht, aber leider nicht richtig. Die Gegend stimmt schon mal...
Damit es leichter wird noch ein paar Impressionen...


























Auf dem Shilderl steht übrigens die Lösung...


----------



## npl500 (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo !
 Das ist .......

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felsentheater_(Bad_Liebenstein)

Grüße Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Januar 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Liebensteiner. Wenn *DU* das nicht gewusst hättest....

Das steht übrigens auf dem Schildchen


----------



## npl500 (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo

Wo Bin ich...........



Habe z.Z kein Bild aus Thüringen gebe frei .
Grüße Andre


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (10. Januar 2013)

Vinschgau, Schloß Annaberg...


----------



## npl500 (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo !
Genau richtig , ist auch eine Super Gegend zum Biken .
Grüße


----------



## jk197 (11. Januar 2013)

Hmmm, sowas ähnliches haben wir hier auch. Da ich selbst kein Bild dazu habe bzw erst schiessen müsste (und das Ganze eigentlich auch nicht wirklich Thüringen ist, weil ca 200 m auf der falschen Seite der Grenze) hier mal was, was Ihr bei der Bildersuche in Google mal eingeben könnt 

Blick Thüringer Warte Burg Lauenstein

Das 4. Bild, das dann da kommt, kommt dem Vinschgau Bild doch recht nahe


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (11. Januar 2013)

Wer frische Bilder von Thüringen hat nur zu, Ring frei...

Hier noch ein Bild aus dem Singletrailparadies Vinschgau, wer einmal dort war, kennt das einzementierte Dauergrinsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (11. Januar 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Hmmm, sowas ähnliches haben wir hier auch. Da ich selbst kein Bild dazu habe bzw erst schiessen müsste (und das Ganze eigentlich auch nicht wirklich Thüringen ist, weil ca 200 m auf der falschen Seite der Grenze) hier mal was, was Ihr bei der Bildersuche in Google mal eingeben könnt
> 
> Blick Thüringer Warte Burg Lauenstein
> 
> Das 4. Bild, das dann da kommt, kommt dem Vinschgau Bild doch recht nahe



Da kenn ich nur die Konfiserie im Tal


----------



## derZimbo (11. Januar 2013)

Hatten wir Dies schon?
Ist zugegeben nicht wirklich schwierig.


----------



## ohmtroll (11. Januar 2013)

@mtb-rennsteig: Ist das der Steinbruch oberhalb der Göflaner Alm?

 @jk197: Du meinst dieses?






Schöner Blick.


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (11. Januar 2013)

Ja, das ist er, der Mitterwandlbruch..., Europas höchstgelegener Marmorsteinbruch. Schade ist nur, daß man da nicht mehr so einfach reinkommt, vor Jahren war das einfacher...


----------



## jk197 (11. Januar 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @_mtb-rennsteig_: Ist das der Steinbruch oberhalb der Göflaner Alm?
> 
> @_jk197_: Du meinst dieses?
> 
> ...


 

Genau das  Und der Blick ist mir eingefallen, als ich da oben das Vinschgau-Bild gesehen hab  Gibt halt auch bei uns schöne Ecken. Aber ich denke, soviel wie ich jetzt schon vom Vinschgau gehört und gesehen habe, muss ich da doch mal hin


----------



## h2okopf (11. Januar 2013)

@derZimbo: Das Berghotel an der Ebertswiese ist tatsächlich nicht allzu schwer zu erraten. War aber glaube ich noch nicht.


----------



## derZimbo (12. Januar 2013)

h2okopf schrieb:


> @_derZimbo_: Das Berghotel an der Ebertswiese ist tatsächlich nicht allzu schwer zu erraten. War aber glaube ich noch nicht.



Richtig, mir hats bisher immer dort gefallen 

Du bist dran.


----------



## h2okopf (12. Januar 2013)

Dann mal einfach weiter:


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Januar 2013)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Dann mal einfach weiter:


Das ist der ausgebrannte Stein[1] am Alten oder Lütsche-Flößgraben. Zu erkennen an den drei stilisierten Tannen rechts an der Tunnelwand. Ich bin da mal ohne Lampe durch.


[1] Hatten wir schon mal, denke ich.


----------



## h2okopf (12. Januar 2013)

Naja, so lang ist das Teil ja nicht, das geht auch ohne Lampe ganz gut. Ach ja, ist richtig gelöst.

Das war schon mal (eventuell sogar zweimal), aber in anderer Ansicht mit mehr "drumrum". Hatte aber kein anderes Bild, das mir geeignet erschien. Aber mach mal weiter, gerne mit was neuem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (13. Januar 2013)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Naja, so lang ist das Teil ja nicht, das geht auch ohne Lampe ganz gut.


Dunkel war´s trotzdem. 



h2okopf schrieb:


> Ach ja, ist richtig gelöst.
> 
> Aber mach mal weiter, gerne mit was neuem.



Ich versuch´s mal: 





Bitte nicht alle auf einmal lösen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Januar 2013)

Soo neu ist das aber nicht


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Januar 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Soo neu ist das aber nicht


Was genau ist nicht "soo neu" - das Bild oder das Gestein? 
Da du´s ja wissen (musst) solltest, löse es bitte und stelle ein neues Foto ein. 




Ich habe derzeit kein anderes ...
... und das Bild ist am 25.11.2012 aufgenommen. Also noch nicht soo alt.


----------



## Physioterrorist (14. Januar 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Was genau ist nicht "soo neu" - das Bild oder das Gestein?




Die Landgrafenschlucht war schon mal, allerdings mit anderen Perspektiven


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Januar 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Die Landgrafenschlucht ...


Nun darfst du wieder.


----------



## Physioterrorist (14. Januar 2013)

Na dann...






















Wo war ich?


----------



## BergabSven (15. Januar 2013)

Oh Heimspiel...da war ich erst am Sonntag..ich werd mal noch warten
Aber fein gebaut die neue Hütte..diesmal hoffentlich Brandsicher


----------



## TomBlom (17. Januar 2013)

BergabSven schrieb:


> ...diesmal hoffentlich brandsicher


Na Sven, ich weiß nicht... *kinnkratz* 

Es ist erschreckend.  Ich lebe jetzt seit 1982 in Thüringen und stelle fest wie wenig ich von der Umgebung kenne. Das muss sich ändern...


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. Januar 2013)

So sah es übrigens Pfingsten aus...






Alle EH-Weg-Befahrer(Eisenach-Eisenacher Haus) kommen hier auch vorbei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Momo01 (20. Januar 2013)

okay BergabSven... da es auch für mich ein Heimspiel wäre... ich gebe Dir Zeit bis heute Abend... grins, dann löse ich


----------



## Momo01 (20. Januar 2013)

okay... bevor es der Terrorist selber preisgeben muss, die Zeit dürfte ja nun auch rum sein... es ist die Mosbacher Linde...


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. Januar 2013)

Vollkomm richtsch


----------



## Momo01 (22. Januar 2013)

wo bin ich?


----------



## jk197 (24. Januar 2013)

Hmmm, ich glaube, ich war schon mal da aber so richtig fällts mir nicht ein. Ich sag jetzt mal ins Blaue Anna Amalia Bibliothek in Weimar und google jetzt aber noch mal die Orte, wo ich schon mal war, ob die es sein könnten.


----------



## jk197 (24. Januar 2013)

Ist das irgendwas in Halle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Momo01 (24. Januar 2013)

hej...
nein, weder noch...


----------



## Momo01 (24. Januar 2013)

ich versuche es mal mit dem ersten Tip 
das... befindet sich am Nordrand des Thüriger Waldes...


----------



## TomBlom (25. Januar 2013)

Schloß Tenneberg in Waltershausen.


----------



## sg400maestro (25. Januar 2013)




----------



## Momo01 (25. Januar 2013)

TomBlom... genausoisses...


----------



## sg400maestro (26. Januar 2013)

Wenn du gerade nichtshast dann würde ich gern einspringen


----------



## derZimbo (26. Januar 2013)

Sieht aus wie die Jenaer Umgebung.


----------



## sg400maestro (26. Januar 2013)

Richtig ! Sind die Kernberge auf der mittleren Horizontale.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (26. Januar 2013)

ich mach dann mal weiter


----------



## derZimbo (26. Januar 2013)

Ich hab da was im "Archiv" gefunden.
Ist leider etwas verwackelt.
Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (26. Januar 2013)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> ich mach dann mal weiter



Du bist doch garnicht dran


----------



## sg400maestro (26. Januar 2013)

Mühlburg ?


----------



## TomBlom (26. Januar 2013)

Wer sagt, dass ich grade nichts habe, weil ich 24h nicht im Forum war sg400meastro? Das *ist* die Mühlburg und ich setze dann mal fort, wenns Recht ist.


----------



## derZimbo (26. Januar 2013)

TomBlom schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass ich grade nichts habe, weil ich 24h nicht im Forum war sg400meastro? Das *ist* die Mühlburg und ich setze dann mal fort, wenns Recht ist.



Den Zusammenhang versteh ich zwar jetzt nicht, Mühlburg stimmt natürlich.


----------



## sg400maestro (26. Januar 2013)

Klar hab eh grad nix da ;-)


----------



## sg400maestro (26. Januar 2013)

Sieht ein bisschen wie der Gewerbepark östlich von Jena aus ?!


----------



## TomBlom (27. Januar 2013)

Jena ist der falsche Ansatz. Eher so größerer Umkreis Mühlhausen...


----------



## sg400maestro (27. Januar 2013)

Nur mal kurz nebenbei: Mein Browser hat gestern irgendwie alles durcheinandergeschmissen und ich hab gedacht du hässtest geschreiben dass du grad kein foto da hast. auch das mit dem gewerbepark war auf ein ganz anderes Foto bezogen. 

Zum Foto: da war ich als Jugendlicher schon einmal und hab irgend so ein Theaterstück gespielt. Das ist son Kirchendings oder ? wenn man vom Bild ausgesehen nach links geht müsste da auchne Kirche stehen.


----------



## TomBlom (27. Januar 2013)

Kirche geht in die richtige Richtung. Das muss aber genauer gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sg400maestro (27. Januar 2013)

Ich habs es ist das Kloster Volkenroda ! 

Und es geht weiter:


----------



## TomBlom (27. Januar 2013)

sg400maestro schrieb:


> Ich habs es ist das Kloster Volkenroda!


Jop.


----------



## sg400maestro (28. Januar 2013)

Will wohl keiner ?


----------



## geniusrc10 (29. Januar 2013)

könnte auf dem ettersberg bei weimar sein?


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (31. Januar 2013)

Würde ich auch sagen, direkt am Steinbruch.


----------



## sg400maestro (31. Januar 2013)

Steinbruch stimmt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (31. Januar 2013)

na da zeig ich mal was. keine ahnung ob der hügel schon mal dabei war, da ich hier nicht so oft vorbeischaue...
mal schaun, ob das mit dem bild klappt


----------



## sg400maestro (31. Januar 2013)

oh habe nicht gesehen, dass du schon ettersbergh geschrieben hattest. sorry ! Ich tippe bei dir mal auf den Kickelhahn ?


----------



## h2okopf (31. Januar 2013)

Der Kickelhahn ist 861m hoch, wenn mein Gedächtnis nicht völlig falsch ist. Außerdem hat der keine Freifläche dieser Art.

Laut Wikipedia ist der Ruppberg bei Zella-Mehlis 866m hoch, aber das ist außerhalb meines Bikeareals, da war ich noch nicht. Wäre also geraten, wenn das passt.


----------



## sg400maestro (31. Januar 2013)

Hm googeln ist natürlich auch ne möglichkeit


----------



## jk197 (1. Februar 2013)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Der Kickelhahn ist 861m hoch, wenn mein Gedächtnis nicht völlig falsch ist. Außerdem hat der keine Freifläche dieser Art.
> 
> Laut Wikipedia ist der Ruppberg bei Zella-Mehlis 866m hoch, aber das ist außerhalb meines Bikeareals, da war ich noch nicht. Wäre also geraten, wenn das passt.


 
Gib mal bei der Google-Bildersuche Ruppberg ein, da kommt der Stein von oben ca 10 mal auf den ersten 20 Bildern


----------



## sg400maestro (1. Februar 2013)

Fährt es sich da auch bergab gut ? also mit Singletrails und so Späßen ?


----------



## h2okopf (1. Februar 2013)

Na soo viel Zeit hab ich nun auch nicht, da noch nach zu googeln. 

Da ich das Wochenende unterwegs bin, darf gern jemand anders. Hab die Tage keine Bilder verfügbar, um das was rauszusuchen.


----------



## geniusrc10 (1. Februar 2013)

ruppberg ist richtig. der weg ist hoch wie runter fahrbar, aber es braucht kraft und etwas geschicklichkeit. gibt ein paar spitzkehren und stufen...
danke und weg...


----------



## Momo01 (10. Februar 2013)

hej... hat keiner mehr ein Bild?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (10. Februar 2013)

ich würde ja aber hier darf ja nicht jeder mitmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2013)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> ich würde ja aber hier darf ja nicht jeder mitmachen


Wieso nicht?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (10. Februar 2013)

ich wollt mal nen bild posten aber da wurde gesagt ich wäre nicht dran 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=499388&page=85


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2013)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> ich wollt mal nen bild posten aber da wurde gesagt ich wäre nicht dran
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=499388&page=85


Stell doch eins rein, das letzte wurde ja am 01.02. gelöst und der es geraten hat hat kein Bild reingestellt, so ist also nach gut 9 Tagen der nächste der eins hat dran. Dann mach mal.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (10. Februar 2013)

wo sind wir hier? sollte euch leicht fallen


----------



## h2okopf (10. Februar 2013)

Das ist bestimmt die mittlere Hori bei Jena.

Wenn das stimmt: Das nächste Bild bitte. Ich habe nichts Lohnenswertes mehr im Topf.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (10. Februar 2013)

richtig!!!
noch eins:


----------



## derZimbo (10. Februar 2013)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> richtig!!!
> noch eins:



Ist das in Thüringen?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (10. Februar 2013)

ja sicher


----------



## gleewik (10. Februar 2013)

Blick von der Kunitzburg ins Saaletal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (10. Februar 2013)

nee aber bei der saale


----------



## jk197 (17. Februar 2013)

Also damit das hier ml bissl weitergeht. Da der Horizont recht weit ist und im Tal recht viel Nebel würd eich jetzt mal auf nen Stausee tippen. Am Bleiloch kenn ich eigentlich jeden solcher Flecken wie meine Westentasche. Deswegen vermute ich jetzt mal Hohewarte irgendwo, Hinter Saalfeld ist das Saaletal dann ja auch nicht mehr so tiefgeschnitten. Wobei bei Rudolstadt ist dann nochmal ne Ecke, da kenn ich mich aber nicht aus. Selbst am Hohenwartestausee würde mir jetzt nix einfallen, wo so ein Stahlgeländer ist. Is die Richtung zumindest ungefähr richtig? Von der Saale hattest Du ja schon was geschrieben.

Wird Zeit, dass Frühling wird!


----------



## derZimbo (17. Februar 2013)

Am Hohenwartestausee gibts solche Ecken nicht, Geländer sucht man da vergebens.


----------



## jk197 (18. Februar 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Am Hohenwartestausee gibts solche Ecken nicht, Geländer sucht man da vergebens.


 
Naja, nicht ganz. Allerdings sind das Holzgeländer. Auf der Drognitzer Seite ist irgendwas neu angelegt worden. Gefahren bin ich da noch nicht aber ich habs unten vom Stausee gesehen. War auch eher ins Blaue geraten...


----------



## derZimbo (18. Februar 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Naja, nicht ganz. Allerdings sind das Holzgeländer. Auf der Drognitzer Seite ist irgendwas neu angelegt worden. Gefahren bin ich da noch nicht aber ich habs unten vom Stausee gesehen. War auch eher ins Blaue geraten...


Evtl. Will man damit Touristen anlocken...


----------



## gleewik (18. Februar 2013)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> nee aber bei der saale


Um die Suche ein bischen einzugrenzen, liegt der Aussichtspunkt auf der westlichen Seite des Saaletals oder der östlichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (19. Februar 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Am Hohenwartestausee gibts solche Ecken nicht, Geländer sucht man da vergebens.


 
BTW: Mir is doch noch ein Geländer am Hohenwarte eingefallen. Das müsste sogar Stahl sein. Und zwar oberhalb der Teufelskanzel bzw. Saaleschleife bei Ziegenrück. Da ist allerdings nicht ganz so viel Platz wie da oben auf dem Bild.


----------



## derZimbo (19. Februar 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> BTW: Mir is doch noch ein Geländer am Hohenwarte eingefallen. Das müsste sogar Stahl sein. Und zwar oberhalb der Teufelskanzel bzw. Saaleschleife bei Ziegenrück. Da ist allerdings nicht ganz so viel Platz wie da oben auf dem Bild.



Das ist der Aussichtspunkt mit Blick aufs Conrod Kraftwerk, da war ich selbst noch garnicht. Nur gegenüber auf dem "wilden" Campingplatz.


----------



## jk197 (19. Februar 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Das ist der Aussichtspunkt mit Blick aufs Conrod Kraftwerk, da war ich selbst noch garnicht. Nur gegenüber auf dem "wilden" Campingplatz.


 
Der Trail von ganz da oben runter zum Campingplatz lohnt sich


----------



## derZimbo (20. Februar 2013)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> nee aber bei der saale



Sollte das auf dem Jenzig sein?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (22. Februar 2013)

gleewik schrieb:


> Um die Suche ein bischen einzugrenzen, liegt der Aussichtspunkt auf der westlichen Seite des Saaletals oder der östlichen?


ist östlich der Saale und südlich von Jena


----------



## matsch (23. Februar 2013)

Dohlenstein Kahla sollte es sein.
Falls ja, bitte ich um ein Bild.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (23. Februar 2013)

jo passt. endlich weisses jemand! 
bild von unten:


----------



## -paul- (23. Februar 2013)

die Kernberge bei Jena?


----------



## Ninjatune (24. Februar 2013)

Mittlere Horizontale Jena (ein Traum von einen Trail)


----------



## derZimbo (24. Februar 2013)

-paul- schrieb:


> die Kernberge bei Jena?



Er schrieb doch der Dohlenstein von unten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Februar 2013)

-paul- schrieb:


> die Kernberge bei Jena?



nee, das ist der dohlenstein (Bild mit den Wolken) von unten


----------



## Kasebi (24. Februar 2013)

Ninjatune schrieb:


> Mittlere Horizontale Jena (ein Traum von einen Trail)



Ich sehe nur zwei rote Kreuze
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (24. Februar 2013)

Das Rätsel wurde schon gelöst, und zwar von Matsch. Da der kein Bild hochladen will oder kann, darf jetzt jemand, der sich dazu berufen fühlt. Der Thread ist freigegeben...


----------



## jk197 (24. Februar 2013)

Also gut, dann ich mal wieder  Wo bin ich und was sehe ich?





Hab ich schon mal gesagt, dass mir der Schnee langsam auf die Ketten geht? Ich will endlich das neue Bike ausprobieren!


----------



## Physioterrorist (24. Februar 2013)

Inselsberg mit Blick auf die Brotteröder Schanze...
Da warst du aber zu ner anderen Jahreszeit


----------



## jk197 (24. Februar 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Das ist der Aussichtspunkt mit Blick aufs Conrod Kraftwerk, da war ich selbst noch garnicht. Nur gegenüber auf dem "wilden" Campingplatz.


 
Nee, den meine ich nicht. Gibts da einen? Ach, das könnte der überm Bahntunnel sein, den Du meinst? Der Blick oberhalb der Teufelskanzel liegt weiter flussabwärts und man kommt hin, indem man beim Hotel am Schlossberg das Steilstück Richtung Paska hochkurbelt oder vielleicht gar besser trägt...


----------



## jk197 (24. Februar 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Inselsberg mit Blick auf die Brotteröder Schanze...
> Da warst du aber zu ner anderen Jahreszeit


 
Das war im Hochsommer  Nee, glaube, Mitte September 2008. Aber stimmt genau. Mal sehen, wann ich den Rennsteig mal wieder unter die Stollen nehm. Eigentlich hatte ich mir jedes Jahr vorgenommen. Letztes Jahr hats dann leider nicht geklappt, dann wäre dieses Jahr dran.


----------



## Physioterrorist (24. Februar 2013)

Wie heißt diese Burg?


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Februar 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Wie heißt diese Burg?


Das ist die Burgruine Haineck bei Nazza und die andere Seite sieht so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (25. Februar 2013)

Dann mach mal weiter...


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Februar 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Dann mach mal weiter...



Wo sind diese Felsen zu finden?


----------



## jk197 (25. Februar 2013)

Bei Remschütz ist das aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (25. Februar 2013)

Gegend in und um Buchfahrt?


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Februar 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Bei Remschütz ist das aber nicht, oder?





Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Gegend in und um Buchfahrt?


Beides stimmt nicht.


----------



## BergabSven (25. Februar 2013)

Werra, irgentwo zwischen Creuzburg und Mihla würde ich mal sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (25. Februar 2013)

BergabSven schrieb:


> Werra, irgentwo zwischen Creuzburg und Mihla würde ich mal sagen


Würdest du sagen? Oder sagst du es? 

Stimmt aber! Es ist die "Steilküste" der Werra.

Mach bitte weiter.


----------



## derZimbo (25. Februar 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Würdest du sagen? Oder sagst du es?
> 
> Stimmt aber! Es ist die "Steilküste" der Werra.
> 
> Mach bitte weiter.



Zwischen Rudolstadt und Jena siehts auch so aus.


----------



## jk197 (25. Februar 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Zwischen Rudolstadt und Jena siehts auch so aus.


 
Das ist dann aber die "Steilküste" der Saale


----------



## derZimbo (25. Februar 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber die "Steilküste" der Saale



I know


----------



## BergabSven (25. Februar 2013)

Ok dann mach ich mal weiter...
Wo waren wir?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (25. Februar 2013)

pößneck oder triptis?


----------



## BergabSven (25. Februar 2013)

ähm....Nöö


----------



## Waldschratt (26. Februar 2013)

Wasungen.


----------



## BergabSven (26. Februar 2013)

Richtig! Du darfst das nächste Bild posten


----------



## Waldschratt (27. Februar 2013)

Na dann, wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (28. Februar 2013)

Sühnekreuz Liebenstein? 
N 50° 45.705', O 10° 51.303' 
müsste auch von der Größe passen (135x117x38 cm)  

Gruß


----------



## Waldschratt (28. Februar 2013)

Stimmt genau.
Wie hast du das rausbekommen?


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. Februar 2013)

Ich vermute mal, er hat da http://www.suehnekreuz.de/  nachgelesen...


----------



## meinhardon (1. März 2013)

Richtige Vermutung.

Zum neuen Rätselbild:
Nach guten 25 Jahren in der Schublade, wurde im letzten Herbst die Ortsumgehung einer thür. Kleinstadt eröffnet. Das Bild enstand kurz vor Fertigstellung der Baustelle. Welche Stadt wurde vom Verkehr entlastet und wird hier gesucht?




Grüße


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (1. März 2013)

B93-Ortsumgehung Gößnitz-Löhmigen


----------



## meinhardon (1. März 2013)

Du bist! Das war richtig.
Grüße


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (1. März 2013)

Von wo ist das fotografiert?


----------



## jk197 (1. März 2013)

Vom Fuchsturm?

Wobei von der Richtung her isses eher nördlicher. Warst vielleicht im Glockenturm der Kunitzer Kirche? 

Oder solls gar von der Kunitzburg runter sein, dann is die Kamera aber ganz gut  Ich denke letzteres wegen der Höhe überm Tal...


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (1. März 2013)

Kunitzburg ist richtig. Du bist dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (2. März 2013)

Also denn, wo waren wir hier?


----------



## bigshot84 (2. März 2013)

Ist das die Kirche in Neustadt?


----------



## h2okopf (2. März 2013)

bigshot84 schrieb:


> Ist das die Kirche in Neustadt?


War auch mein erster Gedanke, wobei man vielleicht "am Rennsteig" dazusagen sollte. Gibt ja doch einige Neustadt mehr. Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, weil von der Seite bin ich glaube noch nie da an der Kirche langgefahren.


----------



## jk197 (2. März 2013)

bigshot84 schrieb:


> Ist das die Kirche in Neustadt?


 
Haargenau das ist sie und da geht der Rennsteig direkt dran vorbei zumindest die Wanderroute. In dem Nahkauf gabs lecker Verpflegung. Der Bigshot ist dran.


----------



## bigshot84 (2. März 2013)

Wo bin ich und wie heißt der Ort da unten?


----------



## bigshot84 (5. März 2013)

Das rechts ist ein Stein und in der Nähe steht noch ein großer davon *her*um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (5. März 2013)

Hab das Posting mit dem Bild irgendwie verpasst. Erste Idee beim draufschauen war jedenfalls Hermannstein, weil das dürfte ein Haus von Manebach sein, was man da sieht. In Anbetracht des zweiten Postings ist das wohl der kleine Hermannstein, der da auf dem Bild ist.


----------



## bigshot84 (5. März 2013)

Hab mich schon gewundert, das du das Bild nicht gleich gelöst hast!
Ist vollkommen richtig, dann mach mal weiter!


----------



## h2okopf (5. März 2013)

Hab im Moment kein Bild zur Hand. Wer will, darf daher gern weitermachen.


----------



## Paulchen-81 (5. März 2013)

Dann mach Ich mal.
Wo isn das?


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. März 2013)

Wäre schön, wenn es hier wieder weiter geht. Vielleicht ein Tipp? 
Wenn nicht, neues Foto...


----------



## TomBlom (13. März 2013)

Paulchen-81 schrieb:


> Wo isn das?


OK, dann will ich mal einen Tipp abgeben:

Im Wald.


----------



## derZimbo (13. März 2013)

Steht da "Waidmannsheil" auf der Hütte?


----------



## Paulchen-81 (14. März 2013)

Ist im Kyffhäuserkreis aber nicht am Kyffhäuser.Mfg.


----------



## jk197 (14. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung, ich find nicht mal bei Google was...


----------



## Paulchen-81 (15. März 2013)

Auf den Schild steht 300m n/n 
und noch ein Bild vom selben Standort in eine andere Richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (19. März 2013)

Wartenberg- Blickrichtung Bad Frankenhausen ?


----------



## jk197 (21. März 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> *Regeln*
> 
> 1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein.
> 2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein.
> ...


 
Paulchen, kannste mal bitte weitermachen, sonst schläft der Thread ein.


----------



## Paulchen-81 (22. März 2013)

War ein paar Tage nicht im Lande(entschuldigung)
Das ist die Jagdhütte Über Dem Kloster Donndorf auf der Hohen Schrecke.
Wer will kann weiter.


----------



## jk197 (22. März 2013)

Hätte ich wahrscheinlich nie rausgefunden. Dann bin ich mal so frei. Mal sehen, ob das irgendjemand kennt. Wahrscheinlich ist das eher Vertretern einer anderen Sportart bekannt. Ich habs nur zufällig mal entdeckt...

Also, wo bin ich und was ist das?


----------



## chaos_inc (23. März 2013)

Könnte überall sein. Z.B. In der Teufelsschlucht zwischen Eisenach und Hoher Sonne


----------



## Kasebi (23. März 2013)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> Könnte überall sein. Z.B. In der Teufelsschlucht zwischen Eisenach und Hoher Sonne



und damit aus dem "Könnte überall..." ein "Das ist das... und befindet sich..."wird giebts das Bilderrätsel


----------



## Physioterrorist (23. März 2013)

Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht in der Nähe von Eisenach...


----------



## jk197 (24. März 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht in der Nähe von Eisenach...


Da hat er zumindest schon mal recht  Teufel war übrigens schon mal ziemlich gut!


----------



## Physioterrorist (24. März 2013)

Ich zitier dich mal aus einem früheren Post des Bilderrätsels...



jk197 schrieb:


> Na gut, wirklich ne Sehenswürdigkeit war das auch nicht aber wenn man direkt davor steht, sieht's schon erstmal beeindruckend aus. Also die Masten gehen vom Umspannwerk Remptendorf weg und führen über Lückenmühle Richtung Thimmendorf (das ist der Ort im Hintergrund). Im Tal fliesst der Teufelsbach und irgendwo da muss es auch ein Teufelsloch geben, das hab ich aber noch nicht wirklich gefunden. Die Abfahrt von der Anhöhe hat dann sogar richtig Spaß gemacht  Kurz aber knackig.




Du wirst es doch nicht gefunden haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (25. März 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich zitier dich mal aus einem früheren Post des Bilderrätsels...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nee, hab ich nicht. Hätte gern schon früher noch nen Tipp gegeben, war aber auf der Velo in Berlin  also Tipp wäre noch, dass die anderen Sportler, die das kennen müssten, Kletterer sind. Vielleicht geb ich heut nochmal nen Tipp, ansonsten löse ich auf.
Das Teufelsloch finde ich auch noch irgendwann!


----------



## jk197 (25. März 2013)

Es liegt übrigens nahe eines älteren Bildes von mir und zwar ziemlich nah an einer Stadt, die auch wie viele Bilder von mir am Wasser liegt und deren Name was mit dem Gewässer zu tun hat


----------



## ohmtroll (25. März 2013)

Das da?


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. März 2013)

Ich glaub, wir dürfen uns auf ein Bild aus dem Norden freuen...


----------



## jk197 (26. März 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das da?


 
Genau das  Die Teufelsbrücke am Gleitsch. Da geht übrigens ein schöner Trail runter...


----------



## ohmtroll (26. März 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich glaub, wir dürfen uns auf ein Bild aus dem Norden freuen...


Bin am Suchen ...

Hab schon was.






Damit es nicht so lange dauert, mach ich es einfacher:
Die An-Höhe heißt so wie die Dame links, deren Namenspatronin in Marburg begraben liegt .
Aber: Gesucht ist der Ort, welcher in der Mitte zu sehen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 268554 (27. März 2013)

Das Bild ist von der Saale bei Schloss Burgk! -oder?


----------



## ohmtroll (27. März 2013)

Der Physio hat sich doch was aus dem Eichsfeld gewünscht.


----------



## jk197 (27. März 2013)

GiantMtb2011 schrieb:


> Das Bild ist von der Saale bei Schloss Burgk! -oder?


 

Das wüsste ich


----------



## jk197 (27. März 2013)

So, also ich würd mal sagen, die Dame da heißt Elisabeth... Jetzt schau mer mal, ob ich den Ort auch noch finde 

Hmm also entweder Uder oder Heiligenstadt und ich würde jetzt mal auf Uder tippen (komische Namen gibts, also jetzt nicht Elisabeth aber Uder), dann könnte der mmarkante Hügel im Hintergrund der Rusteberg sein. Ein Hoch auf Google Maps, wenn das stimmt


----------



## ohmtroll (27. März 2013)

Jou! 
Wie der Eichsfelder so sagt. 
Der Blick schweift von der Elisabethhöhe bei Heiligenstadt über die Erhebungen an der A38, im Vordergrund Uder.
Bist dranne 

P.S. Auch hier geht ein schöner Pfad steil den Berg hinab.


----------



## jk197 (27. März 2013)

Wir lieben halt unsere Pfade. Na, dann such ich auch gleich nochmal... Wird Zeit, dass ich mal paar neue Bilder machen kann ohne Schnee...


----------



## jk197 (27. März 2013)

Suche schnell abgeschlossen. Also, wo könnte das wohl sein?


----------



## derZimbo (28. März 2013)

Das ist die Wisenta Talsperre zwischen Burgk und Crispendorf.


----------



## jk197 (28. März 2013)

Haargenau  Du bist dran. Von Dörflas runter machts übrigens auch ganz gut Spaß und an der Wisenta selbst gibts auch nen ganz netten Weg, wenn er denn frei geräumt ist.


----------



## derZimbo (28. März 2013)

Mangels Wetter in den letzten Wochen habe ich gerade nix zur Hand. Wer ein Bild zur Verfügung hat darf gern weitermachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (28. März 2013)

Na gut, einen hammer noch ausm Archiv und dann wirds echt Zeit für den Saisonstart. Also, wo war ich da...


----------



## derZimbo (28. März 2013)

(ehemaliges) Heimspiel!
Ich antworte mal nicht


----------



## jk197 (29. März 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> (ehemaliges) Heimspiel!
> Ich antworte mal nicht


 
Du hast ja wahrscheinlich auch immer noch kein Bild gemacht  Jedenfalls isses sehr schön da und schade, dass das Kurheim da verfällt, da liesse sich sicher weas draus machen.


----------



## derZimbo (29. März 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Du hast ja wahrscheinlich auch immer noch kein Bild gemacht  Jedenfalls isses sehr schön da und schade, dass das Kurheim da verfällt, da liesse sich sicher weas draus machen.



20 Einwohner 2000 Schaafe
Ausser Kur geht da wohl nix.


----------



## jk197 (29. März 2013)

Und ein Marktführer für Autoteile gleich um die Ecke  Und ne schöne Abfahrt... Da kann man schöne Bikekur machen...


----------



## Physioterrorist (29. März 2013)

Ich glaub, da war ich schon...


----------



## jk197 (29. März 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich glaub, da war ich schon...


 
Auf der Abfahrt oder beim Autoteilehändler?


----------



## Physioterrorist (29. März 2013)

Ein Autoteilehändler ist mir nicht aufgefallen, aber ein olles, verfallendes Kurheim. Und weil ich mich verfahren habe, durfte ich auch gleich zweimal dran vorbeiradeln,(am Kurheim)...


----------



## jk197 (29. März 2013)

Öhm, wie kann man sich denn da verfahren?  Und weisste jetzt, wo es ist? Ich stell dann später mal noch ein Bild rein, da wissen dann plötzlich ganz viele, wo das ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (29. März 2013)

Im "Sanatorium" (wie das Kurheim offiziell hieß) bin ich in meiner Jugend immer mal halb-legalerweise drin rumgeschlichen  War aber größten Teils schon leer geplündert.


----------



## jk197 (29. März 2013)

So, hier ist der gesuchte Ort auch zu sehen mal aus ner anderen Persektive...


----------



## Physioterrorist (29. März 2013)

So kanns auch aussehen...







Da kann man nachlesen, warum ich mich verfahren habe...


----------



## axton (29. März 2013)

Sieht wie die Hohenwarte-Talsperre aus.


----------



## jk197 (30. März 2013)

Nicht mehr ganz aber nah dran 
  @Physio: Genau so ein Bild hab ich auch noch  Kennt Ihr den Way back home mit Danny MacAskill? Da sind auch ein paar Rohre, die mich immer wieder an das hier erinnern


----------



## jk197 (30. März 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Da kann man nachlesen, warum ich mich verfahren habe...


 
"Warum fahren wir eigentlich immer alle ins Ausland? Deutschland ist so geil."

Sehr treffend formuliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (30. März 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> So kanns auch aussehen...
> 
> Da kann man nachlesen, warum ich mich verfahren habe...



Sogar unser Eichichter Schloss hast du fotografiert... sehr schön.
Das man sich in der Ecke als nicht Ortskundiger alle 3Minuten verfährt glaube ich. 
Woher weist du wie Drachenschwanz und co. heißen? Als Eisenacher ist man doch nicht jeden Tag in der Ecke.


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. März 2013)

Vollständige Lösung kurz zusammengefaßt: 
Oberbecken des Pumpspeicherwerks Hohenwarte. Der Ort mit dem Kurheim ist Löhma.
Bei mir war übrigens Wasser drin, jetzt kenn ichs auch ohne...


----------



## jk197 (30. März 2013)

Löhma  Aber genau richtig. Dann mal wieder was aus der Eisenacher Ecke? Bei uns in der Gegend verfahr ich mich sogar manchmal  Viele Wege, viele Täler und gern auch mal ne Sackgasse dabei.


----------



## jk197 (30. März 2013)

axton schrieb:


> Sieht wie die Hohenwarte-Talsperre aus.


 

Beim zweiten Bild hast Du übrigens vollkommen recht, das ist die Hohenwarte und auch die Talsperre. Gesucht war aber das Oberbecken vom Pumpspeicherwerk Hohenwarte II in Löhma.


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. März 2013)

Schnell weiter...


----------



## Physioterrorist (31. März 2013)

Keiner?
Na gut, wenn man dort genauer sucht, findet man vielleicht noch die Eierschalen von Herrmanns Kücken...


----------



## Physioterrorist (1. April 2013)

Immer noch zu schwer?

Heute ist es ne Jugendherberge...
Jetzt aber...


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. April 2013)

Wildkatzenrevier ist hier auch...


----------



## derZimbo (3. April 2013)

Hainich?


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. April 2013)

Hainich ist die richtige Region, jetzt noch der Name der Herberge, bzw. der Berg, auf dem sie sich befindet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (3. April 2013)

Das ist das Urwald-Camp auf dem Harsberg!


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. April 2013)

Juhu.... Der Harsberg ist natürlich goldrichtig. So siehts heute aus, und hier findet man die Geschichte... Ich gebe weiter...


----------



## derZimbo (3. April 2013)

Wo war ich?


----------



## jk197 (4. April 2013)

Auf dem Rittergut Positz?


----------



## derZimbo (4. April 2013)

RISCHDISCH
http://rittergut-positz.de/


----------



## jk197 (4. April 2013)

Da feiern bald Bekannte Hochzeit, sonst hätt ichs wohl auch nicht gewusst  Bei mir wirds nun langsam eng mit Bildern aber einen hab ich noch. Bin mal gespannt, ob der Zimbo das kennt


----------



## derZimbo (5. April 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Da feiern bald Bekannte Hochzeit, sonst hätt ichs wohl auch nicht gewusst  Bei mir wirds nun langsam eng mit Bildern aber einen hab ich noch. Bin mal gespannt, ob der Zimbo das kennt


Kurz gesagt, ja kenn ich.


----------



## derZimbo (5. April 2013)

Muss aber gestehen das ich noch nie da war.
Vom "Aktivist" aus sollte man aber schnell dort sein.

Evtl. will ein Anderer lösen.


----------



## jk197 (6. April 2013)

Vom Aktivist ist man relativ schnell dort. Relativ allerdings nur, weils schon paar Höhenmeter sind  Ich hab das auch mehr zufällig gefunden. Man gurkt halt ab und an mal in der Gegend rum und sucht nach schönen Plätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (7. April 2013)

So, etwas verfrüht aber ehe ichs dann verbummel. Das Ganze nennt sich Klinkhardts Höhe und liegt ziemlich genau oberhalb der Hohenwarte-Staumauer. Wie bin ich da eigentlich hingekommen, ich glaube, vom Hotel hoch Richtung Bucha und dann wollte ich dort durch den Wald und habe da dieses idyllische Fleckchen gefunden. Wird Zeit, dass ich wieder an die Seen komme ohne, dass da Schnee rumliegt. *In Ermangelung eines neuen Bildes gebe ich frei für den Nächsten *(Bald hab ich auch wieder Bilder, mir sind schon paar Motive eingefallen).


----------



## olev (8. April 2013)

dann mach ich weiter und oute mich als stiller mitleser


----------



## bigshot84 (8. April 2013)

Schöner Baum aber leider war ich da noch nicht


----------



## axton (8. April 2013)

Das ist eine von mehreren 1000Jährigen Eichen von Thüringen in Volkenroda. Denke ich zumindest.


----------



## ohmtroll (9. April 2013)

Kannst schonmal ein Foto suchen.


----------



## axton (9. April 2013)

Hier mal wieder ein schönes Winterbildchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axton (11. April 2013)

hmm, keiner.....als kleiner Tipp... Das ist einer der 24 Bismarcktürme in Thüringen.


----------



## olev (11. April 2013)

nur der ordnung halber: axton hatte recht mit der eiche


----------



## meinhardon (12. April 2013)

Reuster Berg südl. von Ronneburg.
Grüße


----------



## axton (12. April 2013)

Richtig.


----------



## meinhardon (13. April 2013)

Sorry, ich habe kein Bild. Wer möchte als Nächster?


----------



## Heidekrautler (23. April 2013)

Ich oute mich mal als heimlicher Mitleser. 
Da jetzt aber schon länger niemand mehr was gepostet hat, mache ich mal weiter. Was für ein Berg ist das da hinten? Oder was sieht man überhaupt?





PS.: Grüße an den Terroristen (Sascha von BT-MTB)


----------



## jk197 (23. April 2013)

Rein von der Erhebung am Horizont würde ich sagen, das ist der Große Inselsberg. Allerdings keine Ahnung von wo aus fotogrfiert  Schön, dass es hier mal weitergeht!!!


----------



## Heidekrautler (23. April 2013)

Ganz genau, der Inselsberg. 
Vielleicht kann auch noch jemand erraten wo ich da stand. 
Aber du bist erstmal am drannsten!


----------



## TomBlom (24. April 2013)

Heidekrautler schrieb:


> Ganz genau, der Inselsberg.
> Vielleicht kann auch noch jemand erraten wo ich da stand.
> Aber du bist erstmal am drannsten!


Na da würde ich mal sagen, das wurde vom Seeberg, nahe Gotha aufgenommen. Irgendwo unterhalb vom Funkturm.


----------



## Heidekrautler (24. April 2013)

TomBlom schrieb:


> Na da würde ich mal sagen, das wurde vom Seeberg, nahe Gotha aufgenommen. Irgendwo unterhalb vom Funkturm.




Ganz richtig, ich stand genau rechts neben dem Turm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (24. April 2013)

Da würde ich an den TomBlom abgeben. Wenn der nichts hat, muss ich mal graben.


----------



## TomBlom (24. April 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Da würde ich an den TomBlom abgeben. Wenn der nichts hat, muss ich mal graben.


Na dann, auf geht's. Ist vielleicht nicht ganz einfach, geb' ich zu. Aber möglicherweise weiß ja jemand wo ich hier war bzw. welchen Ort man hier sieht...


----------



## Heidekrautler (26. April 2013)

Uiuiui das ist aber auch schwer! Hast du mal nen Tipp?


----------



## TomBlom (27. April 2013)

Heidekrautler schrieb:


> Uiuiui das ist aber auch schwer! Hast du mal nen Tipp?



Gut, dann mal einen Tipp:
Beides, der Ort im Tal alsauch der Hügel von welchem das Bild entstand, haben etwas gemeinsam. Es ist wertvoll, glänzend und steht immer an erster Stelle.


----------



## jk197 (29. April 2013)

So, jetzt mal völlig ohne Google und rein ins Blaue. Das ist entweder der Goldberg bei Goldlauter oder der Silberhügel bei Silberstedt


----------



## Physioterrorist (1. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht da?


----------



## TomBlom (1. Mai 2013)

jk und terrorist sollten sich zusammentun. Das ist der Blick vom *Gold*berg auf *Gold*bach, nördlich von Gotha.

Aber die Silberidee fand ich auch nicht schlecht ;-)
Ich übergebe also mal an jk und den terroristen, wer von den beiden als erstes ein neues Bild findet, macht weiter.


----------



## jk197 (1. Mai 2013)

Na dann mal. Wo bin ich und wohin schaue ich? 





ÜBRIGENS 42!


----------



## jk197 (3. Mai 2013)

Na, keiner ne Idee? Dann Tipps:

1. da unten ist auch Wasser.
2. der Ort, den man sieht hat was mit nem Tier zu tun.
3. der Ort wo ich stehe hat mit was Kulturellem zu tun und das ist nicht Schauspiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomBlom (3. Mai 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Na, keiner ne Idee? Dann Tipps:
> 
> 1. da unten ist auch Wasser.
> 2. der Ort, den man sieht hat was mit nem Tier zu tun.
> 3. der Ort wo ich stehe hat mit was Kulturellem zu tun und das ist nicht Schauspiel



Ich habe keine Ahnung und feuer mal ein zaghaftes "Fischbach" in die Runde. Hat Fischbach ne Bahnlinie? Da hinten, das ist doch Eisenbahn, ge?


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (3. Mai 2013)

Na ja, Ziegenrück dürfte es sicher sein, Bahnhof und Turm sind eher unverwechselbar. Und stehen dürftest Du auf dem Ziegenrücken zwischen Hemmkoppe und "Insel". Aber was da kulturelles ist, null Ahnung . War dort allerdings auch noch nie, bin immer nur hinten rum den Trail zur Ottermühle lang. Der dafür immer wieder , außer mit Rennrad .


----------



## jk197 (3. Mai 2013)

Alles richtig. Ist die Sängerhütte und ich bin sonst auch immer den Ottergrund runter und dann hinten lang über die Schiene aber man probiert ja gern mal was Neues und von der Hemmkoppe runter der Trail ist mal richtig schön technisch. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich da so nen Spass hab, selbst beim Hochgondeln...

Dann ist der Rossi mal dran.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (6. Mai 2013)

Tschuldigung, hat ein bissl gedauert. Bin grad am Umbau meines persönlichen neuerworbenen Hypothekenhügels .

Sängerhütte, ah ja. Na dann das nächste Mal da lang. Muß ich bloß den Abzweig finden. (Für einen kurzen Hinweis per PN wäre ich dankbar.)

War zwar wenig biken in letzter Zeit, auch wegen dem weißen Dreck, hätte aber folgendes anzubieten. Insider, aber lösbar. Hinweis gibt ggf. das Wanderwegssymbol. Neuer Prädikatswanderweg. In der Nähe huldigt man den Grimm'schen Geschöpfen. Und zum Trailstart könnte man ggf. auch mit Boot gelangen.


----------



## derZimbo (6. Mai 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Alles richtig. Ist die Sängerhütte und ich bin sonst auch immer den Ottergrund runter und dann hinten lang über die Schiene aber man probiert ja gern mal was Neues und von der Hemmkoppe runter der Trail ist mal richtig schön technisch. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich da so nen Spass hab, selbst beim Hochgondeln...
> 
> Dann ist der Rossi mal dran.



Ich kenn nur die Fernmühle und das Wasserkraftmuseum.


----------



## Kasebi (6. Mai 2013)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> War zwar wenig biken in letzter Zeit, auch wegen dem weißen Dreck, hätte aber folgendes anzubieten. Insider, aber lösbar. Hinweis gibt ggf. das Wanderwegssymbol. Neuer Prädikatswanderweg. In der Nähe huldigt man den Grimm'schen Geschöpfen. Und zum Trailstart könnte man ggf. auch mit Boot gelangen.



Mit den Grimmschen Geschöpfen meinst du sicherlich den Märchenwald in Wünschendorf. Oder? Dann wäre der von Dir erwähnte neue Prädikatswanderweg der Elsterperlenweg. Und zum Trailstart auf der Weißen Elster.Nur wo dein Bike steht müßte ich raten. Doch nicht etwa auf den Zehnmarktrail den du mir via Pn beschrieben hast?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (6. Mai 2013)

Hat sich vollkommen zufällig überschnitten . Ja natürlich, genau wie vermutet. Feine Traillandschaft im Elsterhang zwischen Wünschendorf und Berga. Nur mal so zum "anfixen" .

1:0 nach Sachsen-Anhalt! Herr Kasebi - bitte übernehmen Sie!

Gruß Rossi


----------



## jk197 (6. Mai 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur die Fernmühle und das Wasserkraftmuseum.


 
Die würde man sehen, wenn man noch ein bisschen nach links schaut. Von der Fernmühle müsste man die Sängerhütte sehen, wenn man gegenüber der Saale auf den Bergrücken schaut.


----------



## Kasebi (6. Mai 2013)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Hat sich vollkommen zufällig überschnitten . Ja natürlich, genau wie vermutet. Feine Traillandschaft im Elsterhang zwischen Wünschendorf und Berga. Nur mal so zum "anfixen" .
> 
> 1:0 nach Sachsen-Anhalt! Herr Kasebi - bitte übernehmen Sie!
> 
> Gruß Rossi



Na gut. Einige Herren halten sich bitte zurück oder die nächste Tour von mir wird gemein.






Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (7. Mai 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Na gut. Einige Herren halten sich bitte zurück oder die nächste Tour von mir wird gemein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keiner? Dann hier der Wink mit dem Zaunspfahl: Vorne "Z" + Hinten "Z"
Also bis dann
Kasebi
P.S. Morgen dürfen Torsten, Ohmtroll oder Steffen ihren Senf dazugeben.


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Mai 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Morgen dürfen Torsten, Ohmtroll oder Steffen ihren Senf dazugeben.


Nö ... ich habe mir dort nasse Füße geholt. Deswegen "rate" ich nicht mit!


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Mai 2013)

Ich will ja nicht klugschei55ern, aber die 3 Tage sind schon ne weile um. Wie wärs mit nem Tipp oder der Lösung oder nem neuen Bild, wobei ich schon daran interessiert wäre, wo das ist...


----------



## Kasebi (11. Mai 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht klugschei55ern, aber die 3 Tage sind schon ne weile um. Wie wärs mit nem Tipp oder der Lösung oder nem neuen Bild, wobei ich schon daran interessiert wäre, wo das ist...



Sorry mein Fehler. Ich habe nicht noch mal geschaut weil ich dachte einer meiner Mitfahrer hätte inzwischen gelöst. Denken ist eben doch Glücksache. Und davon hab ich nicht viel

Hier die Lösung:
Das Bild ist im Rahmen dieser Tour entstanden.

Hier noch mal das Lösungsbild






Wer Im Zeitzgrund am Pechofen steht da geht fast an der Rückseite ein steiler Wurzelweg runter. Dort ist die Läusegrundquelle.

Wer will kannweitermachen. Ich hab nichts Rätselwürdiges mehr. Weder für Thüringen und auch nicht für Sachsen Anhalt.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## chaos_inc (11. Mai 2013)

Ich trau mich mal:





@ _torsten_ & kasebi: Hab den Tourbericht durchgeblättert und würde mich mal unverbindlich anmelden wenn wieder was in der Nähe ansteht. Gotha neulich ist ja geplatzt, da wollt ich Torsten eigentlich am Bahnhof überraschen


----------



## chelli (12. Mai 2013)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> Ich trau mich mal:



Sieht aus wie eine der Brücken auf dem Weg von Tiefthal zur Grundmühle, allerdings kenne ich die nur im intakten Zustand.


----------



## chaos_inc (12. Mai 2013)

chelli schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie eine der Brücken auf dem Weg von Tiefthal zur Grundmühle, allerdings kenne ich die nur im intakten Zustand.



Haste recht.

Ein paar der "Einheimischen" meinten, vor dem Männertag war die noch in Ordnung. Weiter oben ist noch einer der Stege zerkloppt.

Idioten gibt's 

Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (12. Mai 2013)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> Haste recht.
> 
> Ein paar der "Einheimischen" meinten, vor dem Männertag war die noch in Ordnung. Weiter oben ist noch einer der Stege zerkloppt.
> 
> ...



Ja, das waren dann wohl sicherlich ein paar Besoffene am Donnerstag, denn ich kann auch mit Sicherheit sagen das die Brücken am 01.05. noch alle in Ordnung waren, da war ich das letzte mal dort.  

Was ein neues Bild angeht, muss ich nachher am PC mal schauen ob ich noch was brauchbares finde, hab leider schon längere Zeit nix mehr auf meinen Touren fotografiert.


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Mai 2013)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> ...
> da wollt ich Torsten eigentlich am Bahnhof überraschen



 @chaos: Diese Überraschung wäre dir gelungen.


----------



## chelli (13. Mai 2013)

So, dann will ich mal, hab leider nur was ziemlich simples gefunden:





Was zeigt das Bild und (damit es minimal schwerer wird) von wo aus wurde es aufgenommen?


----------



## DHK (14. Mai 2013)

Das ist eindeutig Ilmenau 

vom Lindenberg aus aufgenommen von dem mittleren Querweg.


----------



## chelli (14. Mai 2013)

DHK schrieb:


> Das ist eindeutig Ilmenau
> 
> vom Lindenberg aus aufgenommen von dem mittleren Querweg.



Das ist natürlich fast 100% korrekt - ist von den Bänken, ca 100m nordwestlich der Bobhütte aus aufgenommen worden.

Dann bist du wohl dran.


----------



## DHK (14. Mai 2013)

stelle heute abend ein bild ein. bitte noch etwas gedult


----------



## DHK (14. Mai 2013)

so nun ist es soweit...

von wo habe ich dieses Foto gemacht? Und was ist zusehen?


----------



## bigshot84 (14. Mai 2013)

Zu sehen ist die Schmücke und der Funkturm oder was das auch ist!
Ich weiß aber nicht von wo aus das Fotografiert wurden ist da ich meistens vom Mönchshof komme.
Kann dann der nächste fertig lösen


----------



## h2okopf (14. Mai 2013)

Das müsste vom Schneekopfblick aus geknipst sein, also der Aussichtspunkt auf'm Sachsenstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (14. Mai 2013)

das ist richtig. Hätte nicht gedacht das es so schnell geht...

hier noch ein Foto aus der Gegenrichtung:





Dann mal weiter mit dem nächsten Bild


----------



## h2okopf (14. Mai 2013)

bigshot84 schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber nicht von wo aus das Fotografiert wurden ist da ich meistens vom Mönchshof komme.



Vorhin vergessen dazuzuschreiben: Dann fährst du unterhalb des Aussichtspunktes vorbei. Der Weg vom Mönchhof nach Schmücke führt direkt um den Sachsenstein rum. Das ist nur knapp 1 km Umweg würde ich schätzen, um zu dem Aussichtspunkt zu gelangen, halt plus einige Höhenmeter.



			
				DHK schrieb:
			
		

> das ist richtig. Hätte nicht gedacht das es so schnell geht...


Ich kann mich täuschen, aber von dem Aussichtspunkt Richtung Schneekopf hatte ich glaube auch schon ein Bild hier reingestellt.

Neuen Bild muss ich aktuell passen. Bitte wer anders weitermachen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. Mai 2013)

Dann mach ich mal weiter...
Was sieht man, und welches lustige Wegerl bin ich hier gefahren?


----------



## Deleted 268554 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich vermute das Bild zeigt die Marianenhöhe im Felsenlabyrinth Luisenburg bei Wunsiedel


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. Mai 2013)

Bayern haben wir leider noch nicht eingemeinden können, aber wir arbeiten dran...


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. Mai 2013)

Kleine Hilfe, um die Region ein wenig einzugrenzen...






So ist der Wanderweg, auf dem ich unterwegs war, ausgeschildert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (16. Mai 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Bayern haben wir leider noch nicht eingemeinden können, aber wir arbeiten dran...



Das habt ihr aber schon Eingemeindet???
Kleiner Spaß am Rande



Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Kleine Hilfe, um die Region ein wenig einzugrenzen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre sicher eine Interessante Sache den mal in seiner ganzen Länge abzufahren. Eine Reise durch drei Bundesländer. Da kommt man dann auch am Bilderrätsel vorbei und weiß es dann.
Kommt auf meine "Will ich machen"Liste
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. Mai 2013)

@_Kasebi_  Die Hälfte hab ich schon, der "Rest" ist auch bald dran...  

PS: Und das, was ich bisher gefahren hab, lohnt sich...


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. Mai 2013)

Noch ein Tipp: Die dort sichtbaren Steine wurden eher nicht weltlich genutzt...
Jetzt aber...


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Mai 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp: Die dort sichtbaren Steine wurden eher nicht weltlich genutzt...
> Jetzt aber...


Es sieht nach Pyramidengräbern aus. Aber wo die sind ...


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. Mai 2013)

Pyramidengräber sinds nicht...
Vielleicht ist die Perspektive auch einfach nur unglücklich gewählt...






So kann mans sicher besser erkennen...

und so siehts von oben aus...


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Mai 2013)

gelöscht


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. Mai 2013)

Langsam gehen mir die Hilfen aus. Letzter Tipp, der gesuchte Ort befindet sich in der Nähe von Themar. 
Wenns jetzt der allwissende Hahn nicht findet....


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. Mai 2013)

Wenn bis heute abend keiner löst, mach ichs und setze ein neues Büldel rein ...
Das war ne Drohung...;-)


----------



## Kittie (21. Mai 2013)

Oh mein erster 

Steinerne Kirche Themar


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. Mai 2013)

Hurra, du darfst...
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das mittlerweile alle wissen, dass ich mich auf dem Werra-Burgensteig befunden habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (21. Mai 2013)

Ich habe ne weile überlegt, ob man damit was anfangen kann - notfalls gibt es Tipp´s  

Aber erst mal ohne...


----------



## Kittie (22. Mai 2013)

Also, ein erster kleiner Tipp. Wir sehen auf einen Ort, den viele kennen, durch das, was etwa 100m, hinter dem Fotografen steht.

Gesucht: Ort oder berühmtes "Objekt" hinter mir.


----------



## h2okopf (22. Mai 2013)

Ganz wild geraten: Napoleonstein?


----------



## Kittie (22. Mai 2013)

Leider nicht....deutlich weiter nördlich in unserem schönen Freistaat-Thüringen


----------



## jk197 (22. Mai 2013)

Deutlich weiter nördlich mit dem Höhenunterschied könnte im Kyffhäuser sein...


----------



## Kittie (22. Mai 2013)

Versuche mal etwas "genauer" zu werden....


----------



## h2okopf (22. Mai 2013)

Dsa einzige was mir im Kyffhäuser einfällt ist das Babarossadenkmal. Ist aber sicher über 20 Jahre her, dass ich da mal war, ergo ziemlich ausgeblendet.


----------



## Kittie (22. Mai 2013)

Kyffhäuser und Denkmal sind ja schon nicht schlecht, aber nicht genau genug. Die "Form" des Objektes hinter mir ist....sagen wir mal sehr markant....wenn nicht sogar einzigartig.


----------



## HAWKI (22. Mai 2013)

... so einzigartig wie ein Elefantenklo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (22. Mai 2013)

Rischtisch! oder auch Panorama bei Bad Frankenhausen

So schaut es aus, bei 180° Drehung. 





ging ja doch schnell...HAWKI ist dran.


----------



## HAWKI (22. Mai 2013)

Ein kleiner Hinweis von mir: ich mußte, da wo ich gestanden habe, ein wenig zoomen, um die Hügel besser auf´s Foto zu kriegen.


----------



## GreenCypress (22. Mai 2013)

Ich weiss es, glaube ich. Aber ich hab ja auch Heimvorteil.


----------



## jk197 (23. Mai 2013)

Also ich würde ja mal sagen, Du standest auf dem Kyffhäuserdenkmal und hattest super Sicht zum Brocken. Das unten müsste, wenn ich mich recht erinnere Nordhausen sein?


----------



## kalihalde (23. Mai 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Also ich würde ja mal sagen, Du standest auf dem Kyffhäuserdenkmal und hattest super Sicht zum Brocken. Das unten müsste, wenn ich mich recht erinnere Nordhausen sein?


 
Kyffhäuserdenkmal und Brocken sehe ich auch so. Im Vordergrund sollte die Autobahnbrücke Thyratal der BAB 38 sein, die Gebäude dahinter würde ich als Rottleberode (Knauf Gips AG) deuten .


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Mai 2013)

Vergleicht mal bitte. Standpunkt ist westlich des Kyffhäuserenkmals:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomBlom (23. Mai 2013)

HAWKI schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Hinweis von mir: ich mußte, da wo ich gestanden habe, ein wenig zoomen, um die Hügel besser auf´s Foto zu kriegen.



Na da tippe ich mal auf Hügel = Inselsberg. Aber wo gehört dann die Autobahnbrücke hin? Und was für ein Türmchen steht dann da links?


----------



## GreenCypress (23. Mai 2013)

Also ich sage, du stehst am Hüflar in Kelbra und schaust in Richtung BAB 38, Rottleberode und Brocken.


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Mai 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Kyffhäuserdenkmal und Brocken sehe ich auch so. Im Vordergrund sollte die Autobahnbrücke Thyratal der BAB 38 sein, die Gebäude dahinter würde ich als Rottleberode (Knauf Gips AG) deuten .


+1



GreenCypress schrieb:


> Also ich sage, du stehst am Hüflar ...


-1 
Von da aus dürfte man keine freie Sicht zum Brocken haben. Da ist m.M.n. der Alte Stolberg im Weg.


Ich denke, HAWKI stand am "Brockenblick", zwischen Rennweg und B85. Hier verlaufen der Hauptwanderweg Eisenach-Wernigerode und der Kyffghäuserwanderweg.


----------



## HAWKI (23. Mai 2013)

@Torsten: Volltreffer  damit bist du an der Reihe


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Mai 2013)

HAWKI schrieb:


> @Torsten: Volltreffer  damit bist du an der Reihe


Danke, ich gebe mangels an Beweisen ... öhm Fotos für einen der Vorredner frei. Zumal der ohmtroll mit seinem Fotostandort ja schon richtig lag.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Mai 2013)

OK, hab da quasi Torstens Vorschlag:


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Mai 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> OK, hab da quasi Torstens Vorschlag:


Und der weiß es natürlich ...
... und hält die Klappe.  ​


----------



## Kasebi (23. Mai 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Und der weiß es natürlich ...
> ... und hält die Klappe.  ​



Ich weses nich und halde deswechen och die Glabbe 
Also bid dann
Axel


----------



## jk197 (23. Mai 2013)

Mit etwas mehr Mauer wärs vielleicht einfacher  Ich sag jetzt einfach mal, das steht in Weimar oder Gotha


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Mai 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> mit etwas mehr mauer wärs vielleicht einfacher  ich sag jetzt einfach mal, das steht in weimar oder gotha


Nö, das ist weder Weimar noch Gotha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (23. Mai 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Und der weiß es natürlich ...
> ... und hält die Klappe.  ​



Ich halte mich auch mal lieber zurück, abgesehen davon hätte ich ohnehin kein Bild.


----------



## Physioterrorist (23. Mai 2013)

Dat is im Innenhof vom Schloss in Sondershausen im tiefsten Auenland


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Mai 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Dat is im Innenhof vom Schloss in Sondershausen im tiefsten Auenland


Und hier ist etwas mehr Mauer ... 





Foto vom churchangel ausgeliehen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (23. Mai 2013)

Wo ist das?


----------



## Physioterrorist (24. Mai 2013)

Erste Hilfe. Das ist der Blick aus dem Häuserl...


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Mai 2013)

Ne Stadt mit Kultur... Was auch zu sehen ist...


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Mai 2013)

Jetzt noch ein Kameraschwenk nach rechts....






Jetzt hat sichs aber mit Hilfen...


----------



## ohmtroll (26. Mai 2013)

Meiningen Blick aus dem Dietzhäuschen?


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Mai 2013)

Dann gehts im Auenland weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (27. Mai 2013)

Das Gestrüpp dürfte bekannt sein?


----------



## h2okopf (27. Mai 2013)

Das ist irgendsoein Burgruinen-Rest bei Jena, oder? Aber den Namen weiss ich net.


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Mai 2013)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Das ist irgendsoein Burgruinen-Rest bei Jena, oder? Aber den Namen weiss ich net.


 
Jena ist aber Thüringen, also eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## h2okopf (27. Mai 2013)

Sicher, dass du dich nicht im falschen Unterforum rumtreibst?


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Mai 2013)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du dich nicht im falschen Unterforum rumtreibst?


 
Sorry, hab´s auch gerade gecheckt. Ist blöd wenn man in mehreren Threads am Start ist und grade Sachsen/Vogtland offen hatte


----------



## ohmtroll (27. Mai 2013)

So also wie heißt nun der Burgruinen-Rest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Mai 2013)

Müsste Kunitzburg sein, oder?


----------



## ohmtroll (27. Mai 2013)

Korrekt!
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Physioterrorist (27. Mai 2013)

Jetzt bin ich aber auf das Bild vom Bayern gespannt...


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Mai 2013)

Nicht sehr aussagekräftig, aber vielleicht errät es trotzdem jemand


----------



## DHK (28. Mai 2013)

Bin mir eigentlich relativ sicher, aber ich lass es mal noch offen stehen, da ich gerade keine qualitativ hochwertigen Bilder hab zum einstellen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Mai 2013)

@DHK 

Bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass du es erraten kannst 

P.s. Dein Bild hab ich fertig gemacht. Schicke ich dir morgen, wenn ich endlich mal Zeit finde. Sorry das es so lange gedauert hat


----------



## jk197 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte jetzt mal auf die Greizer Ecke getippt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Mai 2013)

Nicht schlecht, aber etwas genauer bitte.


----------



## jk197 (29. Mai 2013)

Der Teich im Greizer Schlosspark?


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Mai 2013)

Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (29. Mai 2013)

Nur gut, dass ich gestern Abend noch mal unterwegs war und mich die Motive nur so angelacht haben  Mal sehen, ob das hier jemand kennt, wo wir gerade bei Teichen sind...





(btw: Ich glaub, ich muß mir Greiz doch noch mal genauer anschauen.)


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Mai 2013)

@jk197 

Greiz und Umgebung ist echt sehens/bikens/wert


----------



## jk197 (29. Mai 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @jk197
> 
> Greiz und Umgebung ist echt sehens/bikens/wert


 
Ich war schon mal mit den Plauenern im Elstertal unterwegs


----------



## jk197 (30. Mai 2013)

Dacht ich mir, dass diese versteckten Ecken kaum jemand kennt  Also bei der Google-Bildsuche findet man es ganz gut, wenn man erstens weiß, was da auf dem Bild ist und zweitens aus welcher größer gefassten Region ich komme


----------



## jk197 (1. Juni 2013)

So, drei Tage sind rum und noch mehr Hinweise wollte ich nicht geben. Außerdem will ich dann jetzt mal aufs Wasserkonzert in München. Passend zum Bilderrätsel irgendwie  Also das ist das Teehäuschen am Pfotenteich im Ebersdorfer Schlosspark. Mit Teehäuschen und Saale Orla Kreis findet mans bei den Google-Bildern  So, bleiben wir bei den Teichen auch aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage. Also, wo war ich hier. Kleiner Tipp voraus. Das lag auf der gleichen Runde wie obiges Bild


----------



## pixxelbiker (1. Juni 2013)

da war ich wohl zu spät... den teich kenn ich noch gut...  bin in ebersdorf aufgewachsen, sehr schöne gegend...


----------



## jk197 (3. Juni 2013)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> da war ich wohl zu spät... den teich kenn ich noch gut... bin in ebersdorf aufgewachsen, sehr schöne gegend...


 
Dann dürftest Du den zweiten Teich aber auch kennen...


----------



## pixxelbiker (3. Juni 2013)

naja... bin mit 6 Jahren  dort weggezogen...
zuerst dachte ich an den Ententeich unterhalb der Orangerie, bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher ob da der Hintergrund mit dem vielen grün passt...


----------



## jk197 (3. Juni 2013)

Nein, der Teich passt nicht aber mit "grün" bist Du schon auf dem richtigen Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (4. Juni 2013)

Gut, dann löse ich mal auf. Das ist die Ausflugsgaststätte "Grüner Esel" bei Bad Lobenstein. Aus aktuellem Anlass poste ich gleich noch ein Bild... Das sollte einfach sein, so hat es allerdings wahrscheinlich kaum jemand gesehen.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (4. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, sieht sonst immer viel ruhiger aus dort.


----------



## jk197 (4. Juni 2013)

Ich hab noch eins in die andere Richtung. Viel ruhiger ist gut. Normalerweise ist es da GANZ ruhig.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (4. Juni 2013)

Könnte aber auch noch wilder aussehen, wobei ich das nicht hoffe derzeit!


----------



## derZimbo (4. Juni 2013)

hier brodelts auch!


----------



## jk197 (4. Juni 2013)

So ein ähnliches Bild war heute früh der Auslöser weswegen ich mal zum obigen Bild gefahren bin. Zumindest wird das Wetter besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (5. Juni 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Gut, dann löse ich mal auf. Das ist die Ausflugsgaststätte "Grüner Esel" bei Bad Lobenstein. Aus aktuellem Anlass poste ich gleich noch ein Bild... Das sollte einfach sein, so hat es allerdings wahrscheinlich kaum jemand gesehen.


 
Um das eigentliche Bild nochmal nach vorn zu rücken. Also, wo bin ich? Die Lage scheint sich übrigens glücklicherweise zu entspannen.


----------



## micha.qlb (5. Juni 2013)

Überlauf Bleilochtalsperre
http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&sa...w=208&start=0&ndsp=43&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:84

Ich bin einfach mal so frech und versuche zu lösen obwohl du die Lösung im anderen Thread ja quasi schon genannt hast


----------



## jk197 (5. Juni 2013)

Passt trotzdem, bis jetzt hats ja kein anderer gelöst  Also, dann bist Du jetzt dran. da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob Du jetzt schon ein Bild hast. Nach dem Wochenende hast Du ja sicher eins oder mehrere


----------



## micha.qlb (5. Juni 2013)

na klaaaar habschn bild  ..wenn auch schlechte quali. Poste daher mal mehrere Bilder. Hoffe es war noch nich dran. 

  

Wo bin ich?


----------



## micha.qlb (6. Juni 2013)

Tipp:

paar Meter wird das Wasser der Quelle in einem Kneipp-Becken "zwischengelagert"


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Juni 2013)

Keiner ne Idee?

In unmittelbarer Nähe steht eine größere Ansammlung von "Heidekrautgewächsen" <-Tipp 2


----------



## micha.qlb (14. Juni 2013)

ihr ratet wohl ni so gern? 

ein Tipp noch, dann lös ich auf. Ein Ort ganz in der Nähe ist für die "Weimarer Rose" bekannt.


----------



## micha.qlb (16. Juni 2013)

ok...

gesucht ist das "Gottesbrünnlein" bei Bad Berka..die Quelle speist ein Kneipp-Becken und fließt etwas später in den Herthasee. 

Tipp 2 war der "Rododendrongarten" direkt links oberhalb der quelle (in flussrichtung gesehen)

Tipp 3 wäre das Städtlein Blankenhain gewesen...dort wird noch immer Weimar-Porzellan mit der Weimarer Rose bemalt...

so..nun hab ich keine Lust mehr und geb das Rätsel frei


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. Juni 2013)

Tut mir echt leid, aber die Gegend kenn ich  nicht... Immerhin wieder was dazugelernt...


----------



## Su1dakra (16. Juni 2013)

Darf ich auch mitspielen? Hätte da was das noch nicht dran war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (16. Juni 2013)

Wenn frei gegeben wurde, darfst du natürlich...


----------



## Su1dakra (16. Juni 2013)

Na dann will ich mal. Ist auch nicht soooo schwierig.
auf was schau ich bei meiner Pause?
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Yc3zZ2go6LBzC7mGZKtLnOE_zhzvRPkykVEN0WZVZK0?feat=directlink


----------



## DHK (17. Juni 2013)

Habs mal direkt eingefügt  (Weiß es jetzt aber auf Anhieb nicht gleich)


----------



## TomBlom (17. Juni 2013)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> Na dann will ich mal. Ist auch nicht soooo schwierig.
> auf was schau ich bei meiner Pause?
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Yc3zZ2go6LBzC7mGZKtLnOE_zhzvRPkykVEN0WZVZK0?feat=directlink



Auf einen grünen Acker!

Sorry, das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. Juni 2013)

Scheint doch schwerer zu sein, wie wärs mit nem Tipp?


----------



## DHK (18. Juni 2013)

Ist jetzt nur geraten und bissel google genutzt:

Ich meine du schaust auf die Veste Heldburg und stehtst etwa hier bei dem grünen Pfeil.


----------



## Su1dakra (18. Juni 2013)

DHK schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nur geraten und bissel google genutzt:
> 
> Ich meine du schaust auf die Veste Heldburg und stehtst etwa hier bei dem grünen Pfeil.


Treffer hast dich aber um ca. 50m verhauen .


----------



## DHK (18. Juni 2013)

Oh man.. so ein Mist  

Ich werde spätestens heute Abend wenn ich aus der Uni zurück bin ein neues Bild einstellen...


----------



## DHK (18. Juni 2013)

Welchen Turm sieht man hier? Bzw. wo steht er?





Denke das ist machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigshot84 (18. Juni 2013)

Aber klar doch Finsterberg


----------



## DHK (18. Juni 2013)

Stimmt natürlich 

Dann mach mal weiter...


----------



## bigshot84 (19. Juni 2013)

Ich gebe dann mal ab an den nächsten der ein Bild hat


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Juni 2013)

Dann quetsche ich mich mal dazwischen. Ist ziemlich leicht:

Ich bin die zu sehende Straße hochgefahren. Von welchem Ort kam ich?


----------



## DHK (19. Juni 2013)

hab nur keine Bilder mehr


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Juni 2013)

@DHK 



Äußere dich mal bitte im Vogtland Freeride Strecke Thread zu dem Termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbomann (25. Juni 2013)

Unser Ausblick liegt am/unter dem Frauenberg bei Sondershausen mit einem tollen Blick auf die Halde des Schachtes und auf das Hinterland.


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Juni 2013)

@DHK

Löse doch bitte, damit ein neues Bild kommt.


----------



## DHK (26. Juni 2013)

Naja Sondershausen ists jetzt nicht ganz.

Wenn du die Straße hochgefahren bist, dann bist du aus Mohlsdorf (bzw. wie es ja jetzt richtig heißt Mohlsdorf-Teichwolframsdorf) gekommen.
Rechts ist der Knockweg welcher nach Raasdorf runter führt.
Fährst du entsprechend des Wegweisers kommst du direkt nach Pohlitz (wer hätte das gedacht  )
Über die Straße weiter kommst du entweder von oben nach Pohlitz, am Fußballplatz vorbei, rein oder nach Waldhaus (von wo es auch schöne Trails gibt).

Demzufolge stehst du hier: http://goo.gl/maps/7vb4D


Wie gesagt, ich habe aktuell keine gescheiten Bilder mehr. Nur von Sachsen oder Bayern, aber das bringt uns hier nicht weiter  Muss erstmal neue machen gehen/fahren.
Ich geb dann einfach mal die Runde frei.


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Juni 2013)

@DHK 

Eine Lösung wie aus dem Bilderbuch 

Waldhaus hat wirklich einige schöne Trails, habe ich mir das letzte mal wieder angeschaut


----------



## Kona1972 (26. Juni 2013)

Dann bin ich mal so frei:






Wo bin ich?


----------



## npl500 (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo ! 

Wir sind bei .........
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=burg+...02&start=22&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:45,s:0,i:224

Grüße Andre 
*
*


----------



## Kona1972 (28. Juni 2013)

Vollkommen richtig...

Dort führen ein paar schöne Trailvarianten nach Kleinschmalkalden hinunter.

Das "Henkeltöpfchen" war ein Aussichtsposten, früher verlief die Grenze der Herzogtümer durch Kleinschmalkalden, der Ort war bis 1945 durch den Bachlauf geteilt. Deshalb gibt es dort auch eine Hessische und eine Gothaische Kirche.

Du darfst weitermachen...


----------



## npl500 (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo ! 

Wo bin ich ?


----------



## bienenhase (28. Juni 2013)

Keltendorf am Zögelsberg bei Meimers


----------



## npl500 (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo ! 

Das ging aber schnell.
Das ist i.o. du kannst 

http://www.gervina-ev.de/koenigshof.html



Grüße Andre 


http://www.liteville.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bienenhase (1. Juli 2013)

Na dann ratet mal wo ich bin.
(Mir reicht der Ort, der direkt darunter zu sehen ist oder auch der Berg im Hintergrund links)


----------



## npl500 (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo. Bitte mal ein kleiner Tipp ......

Grüße Andre


----------



## bienenhase (3. Juli 2013)

Der Berg ist in der Rhön, und ist 751 m hoch!


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juli 2013)

Gebaberg


----------



## bienenhase (4. Juli 2013)

Super! der isses!!!!
Na dann  leg mal los!

Grüße aus Trusetal 

bienenhase


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juli 2013)

Hab leider kein Bild, deshalb räume ich das Feld


----------



## npl500 (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo 
Na dann wo bin ich..

Grüße Andre

http://www.liteville.de/


----------



## npl500 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo 

Kleiner Tipp , das Schloss liegt in der Röhn 

Grüße Andre 


http://www.liteville.de/


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Juli 2013)

Da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## npl500 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo ! 
Alles i.o. 
Du kannst 
Grüße André


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Juli 2013)

Wie heißt die Burg?


----------



## Su1dakra (9. Juli 2013)

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können da schon mal gewesen zu sein (zu Friedenszeiten, in sehr jungen Jahren). Könnte die Krayenburg sein.


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. Juli 2013)

Korrekt, du darfst mit dem nächsten Bildchen...


----------



## Su1dakra (10. Juli 2013)

Na dann will ich mal.
Wo bin ich? Da es eventuell  nicht so toll zu erkennen ist dürft ihr mir auch verraten welcher Berg im Hintergrund zu sehen ist (Luftlinie ca. 10 km)


----------



## bienenhase (11. Juli 2013)

Söllte das eventuell der Pleß sein?

Gruß bienenhase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Su1dakra (11. Juli 2013)

Nein aber davon hatts zwei


----------



## Su1dakra (11. Juli 2013)

Ein Tip: Auf dem Berg waren bis zur Wende die "sowjetischen Streitkräfte".  stadioniert und das Teil ist 679m hoch.
sowjetischen Streitkräfte.


----------



## bienenhase (12. Juli 2013)

Ist es vielleich der "Große Gleichberg"

bienenhase


----------



## Su1dakra (12. Juli 2013)

Richtig, der nächste bitte.
Und eh ich es vergesse, ich steh am Westhäuser Stausee. Schön zum schwimmen und angeln.


----------



## bienenhase (12. Juli 2013)

Ok. Dann will ich wieder mal.
Ich denke, das wird eine "verzwicktes" Rätsel!


----------



## rschwarz (12. Juli 2013)

das ist gut ! ;-)


----------



## bienenhase (17. Juli 2013)

bienenhase schrieb:


> Ok. Dann will ich wieder mal.
> Ich denke, das wird eine "verzwicktes" Rätsel!


 
Na dann will ich noch einen Tipp geben: Das Bauwerk bfindet sich im Werratal.


----------



## npl500 (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo ,,Hase " ! 

Das ist die neue Brücke zwischen Fambach und ........

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Br%C3%BCcken+Fambach+schmalkalden&sa=X&hl=de&biw=1152&bih=724&tbm=isch&tbnid=JoqHcPbTRwYRLM:&imgrefurl=http://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/schmalkalden/fwstzsmlokal/2014-geht-es-ueber-die-neue-Bruecke%3Bart83450,2008275&docid=XFxRQ_tfbVeaFM&imgurl=http://www.insuedthueringen.de/storage/pic/intern/import/fp-mpo/schmalkalden/fwstzsmlokal/1822802_3_uf-Zwick_Bruecke_260512.jpg%253Fversion%253D1337969111&w=520&h=312&ei=H9DvUdjHJ8OQtAag_YDQAg&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=429&page=1&tbnh=150&tbnw=237&start=0&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:82&tx=147&ty=41

http://www.insuedthueringen.de/stor...smlokal/1822802_3_uf-Zwick_Bruecke_260512.jpg



Grüße Andre


----------



## npl500 (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo!

Der B. Hase hört nicht ,der liegt wohl  an der Ostsee ? 

Grüße Andre 


http://www.liteville.de/


----------



## jk197 (31. Juli 2013)

Sommerloch? Und gerade jetzt sollten wir doch einige schöne Motive vor ie Linse bekommen. Also ich bin mal so frei, da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass das Rätsel vom Bienenhase gelöst ist. Wo war ich hier?




  @npl500: Sorry fürs Reindrängeln, hatte nur gedacht, weil Dein Post jetzt schon 5 Tage her ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (31. Juli 2013)

So sieht das Ganze übrigens von der anderen Seite nach der Trailabfahrt aus...


----------



## bienenhase (1. August 2013)

Richtig !!!!!!





npl500 schrieb:


> hallo ,,hase " !
> 
> Das ist die neue brücke zwischen fambach und ........
> 
> ...


----------



## jk197 (3. August 2013)

npl willst DU? Dann löse ich meins auf...

Ich könnte aber auch noch nen Tipp geben. Der gesuchte See liegt direkt am Rennsteig und so wahnsinnig lange gibt es den noch gar nicht...


----------



## h2okopf (3. August 2013)

Hm, mein erster Gedanke war der Stausee Scheibe-Alsbach. Aber ich kenn den nur von der Staumauer aus und bin mir schlicht unsicher, ob das von weitere rechts so ausschaut, wie es das Bild zeigt.


----------



## jk197 (4. August 2013)

Nabend. Nein, isses nicht. Dann löse ich mal. Ich hatte auch schon mal ein anderes Bild von dort. Es handelt sich um den ehemaligen Schieferbruch Lehesten, der nun mittlerweile schon recht weit voll gelaufen ist. Das Wasser ist durch den Schiefer extrem klar und rundherum gibt es ganz nette Abfahrten und Steilauffahrten  Dann gebe ich mal wieder frei bzw. an den NPL, ich hab nämlich die letzten Tage auch nicht wirklich für neue Bilder nutzen können...


----------



## h2okopf (4. August 2013)

Hm, da war ich auch schon mal aus Versehen. Aber kann mich net daran erinnern, dass da ein See war. Ist aber auch schon ein paar Jährchen her, vielleicht gab es den damals noch gar nicht.


----------



## derZimbo (5. August 2013)

Ich war da vor 15 Jahren zuletzt, da war soweit ich weiß noch kein Tropfen wasser drin.


----------



## jk197 (6. August 2013)

Das wurde während da noch Schiefer abgebaut wurde immer abgepumpt. Ich überlege gerade, wann ich da zum letzte Mal drin war, bevor der Bruch geschlossen wurde. Das muss so 1998 gewesen sein, würde ja hinkommen mit den 15 Jahren  Ist sehr idyllisch dort und vor allem im Winter recht schön, weils ein gutes Loipennetz gibt. Nebenan sind dann gleich der Wetzstein mit dem Altvaterturm und der ehemalige Grenzstreifen. Ein paar der schönsten Trails auf dem Rennsteig wie ich finde übrigens auch  Mal sehen, ob ich noch ein besseres Bild hochgeladen bekomme, wo man besser sieht, wie voll der Bruch schon ist.


----------



## jk197 (6. August 2013)

et voila





übrigens lohnt sichs auch mal das Schieferdenkmal anzuschauen von innen, wenn da gerade eine Vorführung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (9. August 2013)

Schon wieder ganz schön schläfrig hier, seid wohl alle auf den Trails der Nation und außerhalb unterwegs? (vielleicht seid ihr ja auch gerade da, wo das Bild gemacht wurde) Na dann nutz ich einfach die Gelegenheit mal wieder die Schönheit der Region bissl zu zeigen 

Um das relativ leichte Bild etwas schwerer zu machen:

1. Wo war ich hier? 
2. Was findet von diesem Ort gerade mal 3 km entfernt seit heute statt?
3. Zum wievielten Mal findet das Event da statt?


----------



## derZimbo (9. August 2013)

Das ist ja wirklich easy...


----------



## jk197 (9. August 2013)

Halt genau richtig fürs Sommerloch...


----------



## pixxelbiker (11. August 2013)

Talsperre bei Saalburg,
mit SMS an diesem Wochenende, bereits zum 13 mal
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht...


----------



## jk197 (11. August 2013)

Tatsächlich schon X7 also das 17. Mal und jetzt auch schon wieder vorbei. Das ist übrigens nicht die Talsperre sondern die Brücke über den Stausee in Saalburg und rechts das Haus ist das Hotel Kranich. Dann gehts mal mit dem Pixxel weiter... (ich lass das mal gelten  Obwohl ich heute auch wieder zu sehr schönen Bildern gekommen bin).


----------



## pixxelbiker (11. August 2013)

bin momentan noch auf dem Rad, Bilder kommen sobald ich zu Hause angekommen bin..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (12. August 2013)

so, bin gerade zu hause rein, ist sicherlich leicht erkennbar aber vielleicht rätselt ja doch der eine oder die andere wo ich hier war:


----------



## h2okopf (12. August 2013)

Schneekopf ist tatsächlich leicht.


----------



## Waldschratt (12. August 2013)

Wäre ich nie drauf gekommen...


----------



## h2okopf (12. August 2013)

Dann kannste ja froh sein, dass ich die vermutlich korrekte Antwort zusammenbekommen habe.


----------



## jk197 (12. August 2013)

Aber ganz sicher isses noch nicht  Könntest ja solange schon mal was einstellen, mir is grad nach Rätseln.


----------



## chelli (12. August 2013)

Könnte ja auch die neue Gehlberger Hütte gemeint sein, man weiss es nicht.

Ich hab es heute morgen jedenfalls im Halbschlaf auch nicht erkannt, obwohl ich erst vor ca. 3 Wochen dort war. ;-)


----------



## GhostRider2013 (17. August 2013)

Hallo
darf ich auch mal???






kennt den Ort jemand?


----------



## pixxelbiker (18. August 2013)

die neue Gehlberger Hütte ist richtig


----------



## chelli (18. August 2013)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> die neue Gehlberger Hütte ist richtig



Soll das heissen das ich offiziell gelöst habe? 

Dann gebe ich gern an Ghostrider2013 ab, er hat ja schon ein Bild eingestellt - ich kann derzeit nicht viel anbieten, müsste erstmal die wenigen Bilder der letzten Touren etwas sortieren.


----------



## pixxelbiker (18. August 2013)

ja...Du hast offiziell richtig gelöst;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (18. August 2013)

GhostRider2013 schrieb:


> Hallo
> darf ich auch mal???
> 
> 
> ...


 
Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, was künstlich Aufgestautes. Leibis oder Goldistal kenne ich zu wenig. An der Hohenwarte wüsste ich nicht, wo es sein sollte, wäre aber möglich. Bleiloch schließe ich aus.

Zum Thema Darf ich mal? isses übrigens ganz einfach. Entweder Du löst was, oder jemand gibt frei oder das Sommerloch lässt die Zeiträume zwischen den Antworten extrem lang werden...


----------



## pixxelbiker (18. August 2013)

handelt es sich hier um die schmalwassertalsperre?


----------



## GhostRider2013 (18. August 2013)

Ok, dann hab ich Eure Regeln verstanden. Von den bereits genannten Gewässern war noch keins dabei, da isses ja jetzt nich mehr schwer...


----------



## jk197 (18. August 2013)

Stausee Schönbrunn. Das Bild, das ich gegoogelt habe müsste fast vom gleichen Punkt aufgenommen sein wie Deins, oder?


----------



## GhostRider2013 (18. August 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Stausee Schönbrunn. Das Bild, das ich gegoogelt habe müsste fast vom gleichen Punkt aufgenommen sein wie Deins, oder?



Ich weiss jetzt nicht welches Bild Du gegoogelt aber Talsperre Schönbrunn is richtig. Ist am Vorstau entstanden...


----------



## jk197 (19. August 2013)

Ich hab bei den Google Bildern einfach mal Talsperre Schönbrunn eingegeben  So, dann suche ich mal, mir war so, als hätte ich letztens mal wieder ein schönes Bild geschossen, das muss ich jetzt nur noch wieder finden


----------



## jk197 (19. August 2013)

Gefunden 

Also, wo stand ich hier und was sieht man da? Hab gleich mal ne Rundumsicht mit zwei Fotos...


----------



## GhostRider2013 (19. August 2013)

Hallo
ich will mal versuchen zu lösen. Antwort A, is der Kulm Turm und Antwort B, würd ich jetzt mal sagen ist der Blick auf Saalfeld?


----------



## jk197 (19. August 2013)

Vollkommen richtig. Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man übrigens den Mobilfunkmast auf dem Kulm vom Turm aus und im Hintergrund unten im Tal ist links Scharza und rechts Rudolstadt. Da oben hat man ne echt gute Rundumsicht und die Abfahrt ist auch recht spaßig 

Damit bist Du jetzt übrigens wieder dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GhostRider2013 (20. August 2013)

Ich hab hier mal was ganz einfaches, bin leider in letzter Zeit zu wenig rum gekommen. Wo steht er denn?


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (20. August 2013)

Adlersberg


----------



## GhostRider2013 (20. August 2013)

Stimmt, jetzt Du...


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (25. August 2013)

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/2o/09/2o091stm10yk/large_488031_281152328659459_1595704379_n.jpg?0

ich musste ersteinmal nach einem Foto im Archiv schauen


----------



## jk197 (25. August 2013)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/2o/09/2o091stm10yk/large_488031_281152328659459_1595704379_n.jpg?0
> 
> ich musste ersteinmal nach einem Foto im Archiv schauen


 
Das ist aber wirklich ein Archivfoto. Zufälligerweise stand ich heute vor dem Roten Milan und da ist seit Januar 2012 der Kuckuck dran. Liegt jetzt hinten auf der Werft. Das Bild ist allerdings vom Strandcafe aus aufgenommen mit Blick auf die Bucht von Saalburg...  Bist Du öfters in der Ecke unterwegs?


----------



## GhostRider2013 (25. August 2013)

Roter Milan hatt ich jetzt auch schon raus, ich war nur noch beim Liegeplatz am rätseln. Na da bin ich schon gespannt aufs nächste Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (26. August 2013)

Ich warte jetzt mal nicht, weil ich mir ziemlich sicher bin  Wo wir gerade bei Schiffen sind (Schiffts bei Euch auch gerade so?), welches Schiff habe ich hier abgelichtet und wo?


----------



## panopticum (26. August 2013)

Tour von Anfang August, leicht zu erkennen


----------



## jk197 (27. August 2013)

panopticum schrieb:


> Tour von Anfang August, leicht zu erkennen


Schön erst lösen, bevor Du den Brocken als Rätsel einstellst...


----------



## jk197 (27. August 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt mal nicht, weil ich mir ziemlich sicher bin  Wo wir gerade bei Schiffen sind (Schiffts bei Euch auch gerade so?), welches Schiff habe ich hier abgelichtet und wo?


 
Also, hier simmer erst mal. Und wo genau ist das?


----------



## derZimbo (28. August 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Also, hier simmer erst mal. Und wo genau ist das?


Irgendwo auf dem Bleiloch Stausee...


----------



## jk197 (28. August 2013)

Soweit schon mal richtig


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (28. August 2013)

Auf der "MS Bad Lobenstein"?


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (28. August 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Das ist aber wirklich ein Archivfoto. Zufälligerweise stand ich heute vor dem Roten Milan und da ist seit Januar 2012 der Kuckuck dran. Liegt jetzt hinten auf der Werft. Das Bild ist allerdings vom Strandcafe aus aufgenommen mit Blick auf die Bucht von Saalburg...  Bist Du öfters in der Ecke unterwegs?



Ich war mal oft in der Ecke, wohne aber derzeit am Bodensee, deshalb das Archivfoto. War natürlich richtig =)


----------



## jk197 (28. August 2013)

Dann bist Du am Wochenende sicher auf der Eurobike, wenn nicht heute schon  MS Bad Lobenstein ist natürlich auch vollkommen richtig.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (29. August 2013)

Da ich seit gut 25 Jahren nicht mehr in Thüringen wohne, hab ich leider auch keine Bilder und geb somit ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (29. August 2013)

Mr.Miyagi schrieb:


> Da ich seit gut 25 Jahren nicht mehr in Thüringen wohne, hab ich leider auch keine Bilder und geb somit ab.


 
Da solltest Du unbedingt mal wieder Urlaub machen in Thüringen und Fotos schiessen


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (29. August 2013)

Urlaub hab ich schon gemacht, allerdings nur in meiner "Heimat-"Stadt Ilmenau und das auch ohne Bike. Die Bilder taugen sicher nicht für den Thread hier.   Aber wenn ich an meine frühere Langlauf-Zeit um den Rennsteig herum denke, muss der Thüringer Wald auf jeden Fall traumhafte Strecken bieten.


----------



## derZimbo (29. August 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Dann bist Du am Wochenende sicher auf der Eurobike, wenn nicht heute schon  MS Bad Lobenstein ist natürlich auch vollkommen richtig.


Ich dachte das das die MS Lobenstein ist ist klar...


----------



## jk197 (29. August 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Ich dachte das das die MS Lobenstein ist ist klar...


 
Naja, da gibts schon noch das eine oder andere Schiff mehr aber da der Mr.Miyagi (ist das Karate-Kid jetzt eigentlich endlich erwachsen geworden) eh freigegeben hat, könntest Du ja ein Bild posten


----------



## derZimbo (29. August 2013)

Ich hätte ein ziemlich verwackeltes Handybild zu bieten.
Hatten wir das schon?


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (29. August 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Dann bist Du am Wochenende sicher auf der Eurobike, wenn nicht heute schon  MS Bad Lobenstein ist natürlich auch vollkommen richtig.



Ja am Samstag werde ich mal hin schauen =) Muss man ja nutzen, wenn ich schon hier wohne =)


----------



## fehlfokus (29. August 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Ich hätte ein ziemlich verwackeltes Handybild zu bieten.
> Hatten wir das schon?



Spitterfall?


----------



## npl500 (29. August 2013)

Hallo. 
Das ist der Spitterfall am Rennsteig.

http://www.quermania.de/thueringen/thueringer-wald/spitterfall.shtml

Grüße Andre


----------



## npl500 (29. August 2013)

Wau zeitgleich  20.54 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fehlfokus (29. August 2013)

Absolut


----------



## derZimbo (30. August 2013)

Stimmt natürlich. 
Der Spitterfall unter der Ebertswiese.
Der (angeblich) größte natürliche Wasserfall Thüringens.
Meist tropft das Wasser dort nur runter.

Wer schneller von euch beiden ein neues Bild zur Hand hat darf weitermachen.


----------



## fehlfokus (30. August 2013)

Dann mache ich mal etwas Leichtes, damit es schnell weitergeht.


----------



## chaos_inc (31. August 2013)

Das ist eine Talsperre.











Und zwar die Talsperre Neustadt Harz.


----------



## fehlfokus (31. August 2013)

Das ist 








total richtig. Your turn.


----------



## chaos_inc (31. August 2013)

Ok, mal sehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (2. September 2013)

Dinowelt Eckartsberga? Ist aber schon Sachsen-Anhalt. 

Oder

Wold of Dinosaurs in Hohenfelden (Stausee)


----------



## derZimbo (2. September 2013)

Saurier-Erlebnispfad Georgenthal !?


----------



## chaos_inc (2. September 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Saurier-Erlebnispfad Georgenthal !?



Recht haste, Du bist dran!


----------



## derZimbo (2. September 2013)

Nun mal etwas schwieriger...


----------



## pixxelbiker (2. September 2013)

Jonastal?
ein paar km hinter arnstadt?


----------



## derZimbo (2. September 2013)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Jonastal?
> ein paar km hinter arnstadt?



tendenziell richtig, jedoch Falsch.


----------



## h2okopf (2. September 2013)

Das Kreuzchen bei Arnstadt. Liegt südlich von Arnstadt, rechte Geratalseite von Arnstadt aus gesehen.


----------



## derZimbo (2. September 2013)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Das Kreuzchen bei Arnstadt. Liegt südlich von Arnstadt, rechte Geratalseite von Arnstadt aus gesehen.



Stimmt, its your turn.


----------



## pixxelbiker (2. September 2013)

ich glaub das triffst genau...


----------



## h2okopf (2. September 2013)

Ich gebe die Runde mal frei, weil ich aktuell an keine Bilder rankomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rennsteig (2. September 2013)

Wo ist das???


----------



## chaos_inc (2. September 2013)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob und wer das weiß. Kammlage, TP mit Dreibein, Surmschäden.

Gib wenigstens die Nummer vom TP


----------



## Heidekrautler (2. September 2013)

Uuiuiui... Rennsteig? Kurz vor der Suhler Ausspanne?

Edit: Sehe gerade deinen Usernamen... da sind die Chancen direkt gestiegen, dass ich richtig liege.


----------



## Physioterrorist (2. September 2013)

Das ist der Große Beerberg.


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (3. September 2013)

Gr.Beerberg ist richtig. Zu erreichen ist thür. höchster natülicher Punkt über den Pfad rechts neben der Aussichtsplattform. Aber nur zu Fuß!!!


----------



## Heidekrautler (3. September 2013)

mtb-rennsteig schrieb:


> Gr.Beerberg ist richtig. Zu erreichen ist thür. höchster natülicher Punkt über den Pfad rechts neben der Aussichtsplattform. Aber nur zu Fuß!!!





Ach du liebes Lieschen, da war ich aber lange nicht mehr da oben. So einen Klopper haben die da hingestellt!?


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. September 2013)

Wo isn des? (Ich hoffe, es war noch nicht, langsam aber sicher verliert man die Übersicht )


----------



## Su1dakra (4. September 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Das ist der Große Beerberg.


Arg, da war ich heut zu langsam. Da war ich am Freitag erst.


----------



## Physioterrorist (4. September 2013)

Keiner? 
Dann muss ich wohl helfen...






So siehts oben aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (6. September 2013)

Am 4.Mai 1521 wurde in unmittelbarer Nähe eine berühmte Persönlichkeit gefangen genommen...


----------



## pixxelbiker (6. September 2013)

Das Luther Denkmal bei Steinbach?


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. September 2013)

Denk mal über "unmittelbare Nähe" nach...


----------



## pixxelbiker (6. September 2013)

der "hohle stein"?


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. September 2013)

Nö...
Früher war das mal die höchste Erhebung im Kreis Eisenach. Nu aber....


----------



## pixxelbiker (6. September 2013)

hmm... nächster versuch:
der "gerber stein"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (6. September 2013)

Juhu....






Das hast du dir jetzt aber redlich verdient... Du darfst...


----------



## pixxelbiker (6. September 2013)

ui...nun denn zu welchem punkt führte mich dieser weg?


----------



## chaos_inc (6. September 2013)

Was'n da los? Upload noch nicht fertig? Ich seh kein Bild, zumindest kein Bildinhalt.


----------



## GhostRider2013 (6. September 2013)

Zwischen Baum und Kreuz ist ja schön die Burgruine Gleichen zu erkennen...


----------



## derZimbo (6. September 2013)

Im Hintergrund ist der große Seeberg zu erkennen (rechts) und in der Mitte des Bildes der Kaffberg. Aber wo du gerade stehst...


----------



## GhostRider2013 (6. September 2013)

Nachtrag: ist das Kummelkreuz gesucht?


----------



## pixxelbiker (6. September 2013)

der Weg führt zu der Stelle mit den beiden Bäumen und dem Kreuz,wie heißt dieser Punkt?


----------



## pixxelbiker (6. September 2013)

@ Ghostrider2013:<br />
genau richtig, Du bist dran..


----------



## GhostRider2013 (6. September 2013)

So denn, wieder was gaaanz einfaches. Wo steht er hier und was hat er zu bedeuten?


----------



## GhostRider2013 (8. September 2013)

Was´n los, seid Ihr alle beim biken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (8. September 2013)

eisbärenweg, nähe adlersberg bei suhl


----------



## GhostRider2013 (8. September 2013)

Geht doch. Jetzt du...


----------



## _torsten_ (9. September 2013)

geniusrc10 schrieb:


> eisbärenweg, nähe adlersberg bei suhl


Was es nicht so alles in Thüringen gibt!


----------



## geniusrc10 (9. September 2013)

mal was verrücktes...


----------



## pixxelbiker (9. September 2013)

unterhalb der krämerbrücke in erfurt


----------



## geniusrc10 (9. September 2013)

richtig


----------



## pixxelbiker (9. September 2013)

dann will ich mal wieder, wo bin ich hier und wie heist dieser Punkt?


----------



## chaos_inc (10. September 2013)

Das dürfte das "Mönchskreuz" im Steigerwald sein.


----------



## pixxelbiker (10. September 2013)

chaos_inc liegt richtig
mir war es bislang nur als "sühnekreuz" bekannt, hab gerade nochmal dr google befragt, "mönchskreuz" stimmt ebenfalls..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaos_inc (10. September 2013)

Mist, mir gehen die Bilder aus. 

Sehr einfach:


----------



## pixxelbiker (10. September 2013)

im erfurter maislabyrinth?


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. September 2013)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> chaos_inc liegt richtig
> mir war es bislang nur als "sühnekreuz" bekannt...



Klugscheißmodus on

Sühnekreuz ist nur der Oberbegriff für solche steinernen Zeitzeugen. Da http://www.suehnekreuz.de/ kannst du fast alle, die es europaweit gibt auch mit Foto und Beschreibung nachschlagen...  

Klugscheißmodus off


----------



## pixxelbiker (10. September 2013)

das hab ich bei nachlesen dann auch festgestellt... im steigerwad ist aber selbst auf den hinweisschildern lediglich "sühnekreuz" vermerkt...


----------



## chaos_inc (11. September 2013)

Pixxelbiker ist dran!


----------



## pixxelbiker (11. September 2013)

wo bin ich hier gewesen, um welches gebäude handelt es sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (11. September 2013)

Hab ich was verpasst? Liegt denn schon Schnee?


----------



## Su1dakra (11. September 2013)

Frauenwald NVA Hotel oder wie das Ding hieß? Sollte das nicht abgerissen werden.


----------



## pixxelbiker (11. September 2013)

so schnell kanns gehen
dieses jahr lag da schonmal schnee


----------



## pixxelbiker (13. September 2013)

Su1dakra hat's erraten;-)


----------



## Su1dakra (15. September 2013)

Sorry fürs warten. Ich hab mich erstmal von der Schlammschlacht in Schneckenlohe erholen müssen.

Also wo war ich?


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. September 2013)

Sieht aus wie der Veilchenbrunnen bei Oberhof...


----------



## Su1dakra (15. September 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie der Veilchenbrunnen bei Oberhof...


sieht gut aus 
It's your turn


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. September 2013)

Wo war ich?






Wenn ich mich umdrehe, kann ich diese Aussicht genießen...


----------



## npl500 (16. September 2013)

Hallo .
Das ist der Jägerstein oberhalb von Schweina ...

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22680754

Grüße Andre 


http://www.liteville.de/


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. September 2013)

Das du das weißt hab ich mir schon gedacht. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, quasi direkt vor der Haustür...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## npl500 (18. September 2013)

Hallo! 
Na dann wo bin ich


Grüße Andre

Auch schön  http://www.gps-tracks.com/TrackToGoogleEarthMap.asp?TrackId=B09013&LangDialog=d&FiOrt=gpstracks

http://www.liteville.de/


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. September 2013)

Da hab ich schon mal ein sehr geiles Wochenende verbracht...


----------



## Momo01 (22. September 2013)

wie wäre es mit nem Tip... so nach 4 Tagen? Muss ja irgendwie weitergehen...;-)


----------



## Physioterrorist (22. September 2013)

Wenn keiner will oder kann löse ich halt....

Du bist am Hümpfershäuser Häuschen...


----------



## npl500 (23. September 2013)

Momo01 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit nem Tip... so nach 4 Tagen? Muss ja irgendwie weitergehen...;-)




Hallo .


 ..wer treibt euch den.............

Grüße


----------



## npl500 (23. September 2013)

Der nette Herr .. Physioterrorist .. kann weiter machen 
Viele grüße Andre 
*
*


----------



## Physioterrorist (23. September 2013)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. September 2013)

Noch ein paar andere Perspektiven...












...und die ist quasi in Sichtweite...






Ich hoffe, jetzt ist es etwas leichter...


----------



## Kasebi (25. September 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Wo bin ich?



Ich weiß zwar trotz der Winke mit dem Bildzaunspfahl nicht wo genau der Ausichtspunkt ist oder wie der heißt. Aber bei dem Bild frierts mich doch schon.  Und muß das denn jetzt schon sein.  Wenn ich an dieses Wetter denke könnt ich mich  Der Ko..smiley is irgendwie wech.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (25. September 2013)

Ein Eisbär als Profilbild und dann übern bisserl Schnee aufregen...


----------



## Physioterrorist (27. September 2013)

Keiner ne Ahnung?

Letzter Tipp:
In der Kirche gibts das auch, aber DER predigt dort nicht...

Jetzt ist es aber ganz leicht....


----------



## Kasebi (27. September 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Ein Eisbär als Profilbild und dann übern bisserl Schnee aufregen...



OT: Auch wenn er schwarz/weiß ist. Das ist das Wappentier vom Droyßiger Bärenverein und somit ein Braunbär. Und die verkriechen sich im Winter und schlafen. Die zwei Braunbären sind übrigens der Stolz von Droyßig. 

Und was Schnee und Kälte anbelangt: Ich werde eben auch langsam aber sicher alt. 

Dein Rätsel ist nach wie vor kryptisch für mich. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Momo01 (28. September 2013)

Das ist die Teufelskanzel  bei Eisenach...


----------



## andi. (1. Oktober 2013)

Falls ihr euch wundern solltet warum es hier so ruhig geworden ist. Es gibt traurige Neuigkeiten.

http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...Radsportveranstaltung-in-Geschwenda-645563495

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen. Ride in Peace Uwe aka Physioterrorist.


----------



## derZimbo (1. Oktober 2013)

andi. schrieb:


> Falls ihr euch wundern solltet warum es hier so ruhig geworden ist. Es gibt traurige Neuigkeiten.
> 
> http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...Radsportveranstaltung-in-Geschwenda-645563495
> 
> Mein Beileid den Angehörigen. Ride in Peace Uwe aka Physioterrorist.



*******...
Sowas tragisches kann man garnicht in Worte fassen.
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.
RIP Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GhostRider2013 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich wünsche den Hinterbliebenen auch mein aufrichtigstes Beileid und soviel Kraft wie man sie in so einer Zeit nur gebrauchen kann. Ich habe es heute auch in der Zeitung gelesen und war und bin noch immer schockiert...


----------



## bigshot84 (1. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem ich 2 Stunden auf meinen Start gewartet hab wurde das Rennen dann abgebrochen. 
Habs am Abend in den Nachrichten gehört das der Verunglückte seine Verletzungen erlag.
Mein Beileid


----------



## ohmtroll (1. Oktober 2013)

Das ist echt ein Schock. Am letzen Samstag beim Mountainbiken um Jena herum war er bei uns noch im Gespräch als DER Guide wenn es um Eisenach und Umgebung geht. Die tollen Berichte über seine MTB-Projekte im Forum hier und in seinem Blog waren von einer coolen flapsigen Art, daß es immer Spass machte, sie zu lesen. Es tut mir unendlich leid, daß die MTB Gemeinde in Thüringen ihn nun verloren hat. 






*R.I.P. Physioterrorist ! *


----------



## Kona1972 (1. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen,

Ich war mit Uwe und einigen anderen Eisenachern unterwegs und ich bin direkt nach ihm gestartet. Somit war ich auch mit als erster an der Unfallstelle. Ich habe dann zwischendurch einen Feuerwehrmann bei der Herzdruckmassage abgelöst, bis die Rettungssanitäter kamen. Leider konnte ihm niemand mehr helfen.

Die Bilder kriegt man so schnell nicht mehr aus dem Kopf...

Hier ist noch ein Beitrag mit Foto von der Unfallstelle, man kann es sich kaum vorstellen, daß so etwas schlimmes an solch einer Stelle passieren kann:
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/ilmenau/ilmenau/Toedlicher-Unfall-Die-Mountain-Bike-Szene-ist-fassungslos;art83439,2861198


----------



## onkel_c (1. Oktober 2013)

nein, dass kan man wirklich nicht. 

ich war schon durch und habe mit einem freund am sportplatz gesessen, als der heli kam... man fragt sich dann schon, wie das passieren konnte?

unfälle gibt es ja eigentlich immer mal auf rennen (wie auch sonst), aber meist gehen sie mehr oder minder glimpflich ab. das ein fahrer mal verstirbt, ist ja extrem selten. 

mein herzliches beileid!


----------



## Kasebi (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich habs gerade erst von titzy erfahren. Ich könnt heulen. Ich heule. Und wie Ohmtroll es schon sagte er war bei uns als der Bikeguide für Eisenach im Gespräch. Seine Art sich selbst auf die Schippe zu nehmen unnachahmlich. Uwe du wirst uns fehlen. Trauer ,nichts als tiefe Trauer


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (2. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn ich ihn nicht persönlich gekannt habe, an dieser Stelle den Angehörigen meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme.

Seine Berichte habe ich gern gelesen. Locker und unverbissen, mit Freude am Sport, so wie es sein soll.

Gerade weil im Vergleich zu anderen Sportarten beim Mountainbiken nur wenig schwere Unfälle bekannt werden, ist so ein tragischer Rennausgang um so schlimmer. Und soll gemahnen, auch an vermeintlich weniger schweren und vielleicht auch hinreichend bekannten Stellen nie den Respekt zu verlieren. Welche unheilvollen Umstände hier zu einer so schweren Verletzung geführt haben, soll nicht spekuliert werden. 

Fahrt, fahrt alle mit Spaß und Freude an der Sache, aber haltet die Augen offen. Und bleibt gesund.


----------



## Lille (2. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt wo ich das Bild sehe,glaube ich ihn mal im Mai oder Juni auf dem Rennsteig bei einer Pause getroffen zu haben und wir machten ein angenehmes Schwätzchen und ich bekam noch einige Tipps.Ein tiefer Schock für mich.
Seinen Hinterbliebenen mein aufrichtiges Beileid.


----------



## M.K.-Styling (2. Oktober 2013)

mein aufrichtiges Beileid 


ich habe vom Unfall gehöhrt und jetzt geschockt erfahren wer uns da vom leben entrissen wurde,......

ich habe seine Blog und seine Einträge  mit Genuss gelesen und  versucht seine Strecken- Tips  und Vorschläge aufzusaugen ,...

Tief bestürtzt,..  
mein Beileid an die Angehörigen ,............



Matthias


----------



## Momo01 (3. Oktober 2013)

Es ist immer wieder schön zu lesen wie beliebt er war. Ich habe es schon auf seiner Seite bei Facebook geschrieben. Er war an diesem Tag sehr glücklich, seine Augen haben mich angestrahlt als ich ihm das letzte Mal in diese schauen durfte. Ich als seine Freundin würde mir wünschen, dass dieser Tread weitergeführt wird. Er hat ihn begonnen, und es soll nichts verschwinden was ihm was bedeutet hat. Ich habe das letzte Bild von ihm gelöst, würde das nächste aber freigeben wollen... ich bin noch nicht ganz so weit. Er wird immer bei mir und auch bei uns allen im Herzen bleiben und er fehlt so schlimm...:´(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (3. Oktober 2013)

das ist heftig. ich wünsche dir alle kraft, die es braucht!
für mich ist es noch immer unvorstellbar, wieviel pech zusammen kommen muss um an der besagten stelle so zu verunfallen. das kann man sich nur ganz schwer erklären, zeigt aber auch dass man immer mit allem rechnen muss, leider.


----------



## Tobias (3. Oktober 2013)

@Momo01: *In dieser schweren Stunde möchten wir dir alle Kraft und den nötigen Beistand wünschen - im Namen der Redaktion möchte ich dir unser aufrichtiges Beileid aussprechen.*

Wir haben in den letzten Tagen einige Nachrichten von anderen Startern des Rennens bekommen und einen kurzen Artikel auf der Startseite veröffentlicht, wo wir auch auf das Spendenkonto und die Trauerfeier hinweisen: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10...da-am-29-september-spendenaufruf-trauerfeier/

Wir sind tief bestürzt über diesen schweren Verlust.


----------



## derZimbo (3. Oktober 2013)

Auch ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Leser seines BLOGs.
Was mich immer so fasziniert hat, das Uwe all seine Berichte mit enorm vielen Detail versehen hat. Auch die gewisse Portion Selbstironie, absolut spitze.

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.


----------



## mttam (3. Oktober 2013)

Vor zweieinhalb Jahren hatte ich das Glück das Uwe einer Bikekollegin und mir die tollen Trails um Eisenach zeigte. Es war eine echt tolle Tour, Uwe war ein begeisterter Guide.  Ich behalte viele gute Erinnerungen an diesen Tag, die Tour und vor allen Dingen an einen angenehmen Menschen.

Herzliches Beileid an die Angehörigen und Freunde


----------



## jk197 (4. Oktober 2013)

Als ich in unserer Lokalzeitung (OTZ) von diesem Unfall gelesen hatte, hatte ich eine böse Ahnung und schaute hier auf der Seite, ob hier irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zu finden wären. Zunächst war ich erleichtert und heute bin ich tief bestürzt. Mein herzliches Beileid an Physios Hinterbliebene. Ich habe immer sehr gerne seine Bilder gelöst und er hatte auch oft den richtigen Riecher bei meinen. Ich kannte ihn nicht persönlich aber allein aus den Forenbeiträgen fand ich einfach, dass er ein dufter Kerl war. Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiter in diesem von ihn begonnenen Thread Bilder posten und so auch eine Art Gedenken an ihn aufrecht erhalten. Ruhe in Frieden Uwe (wie ich jetzt erfahren habe) und fahrt alle mit der nötigen Sorgfalt...


----------



## Quast (5. Oktober 2013)

..ich habe mit Schrecken die Nachrichten gelesen. Dass es Physioterrorist ist, erst eben erfahren.........mein aufrichtiges Beileid seinen Hinterbliebenen.
Danke für die schönen Beiträge hier im Forum!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (7. Oktober 2013)

Das darf nicht wahr sein.......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nie wieder Momo01 mit Physio im Schlepptau? Nie wieder das Bier nach dem Marathon gereicht? Nie mehr eine Grenzsteintrophy-Bremsbelag-Nothilfe-Aktion? Kein weiterer Underwear-Ritt in Seiffen? Kein gemeinsames Leiden unter den Mückentieren aufm MAD-Zeltplatz? Kein Battle mehr am Berg in Altenberg mit Dir? Kein Warten im Ziel mehr auf Dich? Menno, Physio, Du bist doch der mit dem Hackepeter-Gedenkbart zum EBM 2013!!! Und hast trotz Regentrip mit dem Nussknackerfotomodel unterm Arm so begeistert in die Kamera gelacht... Oder in meine Kamera zusammen mit Momo01 beim Alp de Wettin, als ich plötzlich vor Euch stand... kann das Foto noch gar nicht wieder anschauen....

Kein "bis zum nächsten Mal"???


----------



## Kasebi (13. Oktober 2013)

Liebe Freunde
Ich habe gestern an der Trauerfeier und Beisetzung des Physioterroristen teilgenommen. Es war eine sehr bewegende Zeremonie. Dort habe ich noch einmal zu spüren bekommen wie groß der Verlust für uns alle ist. Der Schmerz und die Trauer werden auch bei mir andauern.
Aber ich sage euch etwas, auch auf die Gefahr hin das mich einige von euch steinigen wollen.
Dieser Thread ist Uwe's Thread. Wollen wir dem Physioterroristen hier ein ehrendes Gedenken geben? Die Antwort kann nur klar und deutlich *Ja* lauten. Und das können wir am besten wenn wir wieder hier das tun wofür dieser Thread gedacht ist. Zu erraten was fotografiert wurde, vielleicht auch wo der Fotograf steht. 
Das ist übrigens auch in Momo01 Interesse (Post 2602). Sie hat freigegeben damit dieser Thread nicht einschläft. Ich bin so frei und übernehme. 
Also wo ist diese Brücke? Weiß jemand meinen Ungefähren Standort?






Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## JackDaddel (13. Oktober 2013)

Saaletalbrücke / Jena

Von deinen Standpunkt aus noch ne viertel Drehung nach links drehen und dein Rücken müsste in Richtung Erfurt zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (13. Oktober 2013)

JackDaddel schrieb:


> Saaletalbrücke / Jena
> 
> Von deinen Standpunkt aus noch ne viertel Drehung nach links drehen und dein Rücken müsste in Richtung Erfurt zeigen.



Richtig. 
Hier noch das ganze Foto. 





Deutlich zu sehen Lobdeburg, Lobeda West und Ost (von Links) Die roten Dächer zwischen Lobeda Ost und West dürften Wöllnitz oder Drackendorf sein. Und weiter zu sehen die Ein- bzw Ausfahrt des Lobdeburgtunnels. Ich bin damals den Trail oberhalb der A4 gefahren. Das Foto ist schon auf der Abfahrt runter nach Göschwitz entstanden.

Also bis dann
Kasebi

JackDaddel bitte übernehmen


----------



## JackDaddel (13. Oktober 2013)

Ist eine leichte Aufgabe...wo stehe ich?


----------



## William Foster (13. Oktober 2013)

Auf'm großen Inselsberg? Blickrichtung Brotterode.


----------



## JackDaddel (13. Oktober 2013)

William Foster schrieb:


> Auf'm großen Inselsberg? Blickrichtung Brotterode.



  Hab ich dieses Jahr geknipst aufn Weg von Oberhof (Rondell) übern Rennsteig nach Gerstungen. Hinfahrt war mitn Zug. 

Dann zeig mal dein Bild William Foster


----------



## William Foster (14. Oktober 2013)

Wohin führt dieser Weg?


----------



## jk197 (14. Oktober 2013)

Im Zweifelsfall zu nem Bahnhof  Zumindest wenn man dem Weg links im Bild folgt. Also ich geb mal einfach zu, dass ich keine Ahnung habe und noch nicht mal wüsste, in welche Richtung ich googeln sollte. Da muss man wohl schon mal gewesen sein, um halbwegs zu wissen, wo das ist. Ich warte mal auf Tipps oder darauf, dass es tatsächlich jemand löst.
  @Kasebi: Steinigen? Ganz im GEGENTEIL!!! Schön, dass Du die Fotosuche wieder aufgenommen hast!!! Ich wollte auch warten, bis die Trauerfeier vorbei ist und so können wir meines Erachtens das Gedenken am besten aufrecht erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo erstmal, schaue schon länger in diesen Thread und endlich glaube ich auch mal was erkannt zu haben. 



William Foster schrieb:


> Wohin führt dieser Weg?
> Anhang anzeigen 260542


 
nach Großschwabhausen? Ist das der Weg von der B7 (nach Ortsausgang Jena), also hinter der Gaststätte rein, Richtung Großschwabhausen entlang der Bahnverbindung?



Auch von mir noch mein Beileid, ich kannte den Physioterrorist nicht, jedoch habe ich seine Reiseberichte gern gelesen.


----------



## William Foster (14. Oktober 2013)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Ist das der Weg von der B7 (nach Ortsausgang Jena), also hinter der Gaststätte rein, Richtung Großschwabhausen entlang der Bahnverbindung?



Genau der ist es.


----------



## frx_Bender (14. Oktober 2013)

So, dann mal hier was relativ einfaches..


----------



## frx_Bender (15. Oktober 2013)

hmm.. keiner?? Dann hier noch eine leicht andere Perspektive.. jetzt müsste man es aber erkennen.


----------



## derZimbo (16. Oktober 2013)

sieht aus wie irgendwo in den Kernbergen.


----------



## frx_Bender (16. Oktober 2013)

irgendwo, ist schon ziemlich nah dran , der Weg würde mir reichen..


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (16. Oktober 2013)

Mittlere Horizontale, aber schlag mich tot, wo genau, denke oberhalb von Wöllnitz.


----------



## frx_Bender (16. Oktober 2013)

richtig. bitte weitermachen.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (16. Oktober 2013)

Na gut, ebenfalls was Einfaches von letztens:

Unter welchem Bauwerk stehe ich da? Daß es sich um eine Brücke handelt, sollte klar sein .


----------



## Kasebi (16. Oktober 2013)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Na gut, ebenfalls was Einfaches von letztens:
> 
> Unter welchem Bauwerk stehe ich da? Daß es sich um eine Brücke handelt, sollte klar sein .



Zu einfach War hier auch schon drann. Deswegen löse ich nicht.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (16. Oktober 2013)

Gut, mit dem schon dran war mir jetzt nicht geläufig. Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung. Bildauswahl derzeit eingeschränkt, da es ja beim Pedalieren meistens regnet oder schon dunkel ist.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (16. Oktober 2013)

Na los Leute, seid Ihr bestimmt alle schon mal drüber gefahren.


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Oktober 2013)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Na gut, ebenfalls was Einfaches von letztens:
> 
> Unter welchem Bauwerk stehe ich da? Daß es sich um eine Brücke handelt, sollte klar sein .


War wirklich schon dran. Habe ich damals gelöst: Teufelstal-Autobahnbrücke.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (16. Oktober 2013)

Na sicher. Das es schon mal war, war mir nicht mehr geläufig. Also, Du bist.


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Oktober 2013)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Also, Du bist.


Danke!

Und hier noch eine Brücke:



Wo steht sie und welcher Fluss fließt unten durch?


----------



## ohmtroll (16. Oktober 2013)

Wie soll man auch in über 100 Seiten suchen, ob ein Bild schon mal dran war.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (16. Oktober 2013)

Naja, kÃ¶nnen kÃ¶nnte man's ja schon, aber dann kÃ¤me man ja nicht mehr zum Biken ð.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Oktober 2013)

Hier ein Tipp:

Die Brücke befindet sich in Norden von Thüringen und der Fluss fließt an dieser Stelle von Nordwest nach Südost.


----------



## chaos_inc (18. Oktober 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Hier ein Tipp:
> 
> Die Brücke befindet sich in Norden von Thüringen und der Fluss fließt an dieser Stelle von Nordwest nach Südost.



Brücke über die Unstrut bei Schönfeld.

10 min Kartenstudium, sag dass das richtig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. Oktober 2013)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> Brücke über die Unstrut bei Schönfeld.
> 
> 10 min Kartenstudium, sag dass das richtig ist


Klar doch das muss sie sein, bin schon öfter mal rüber gefahren.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Oktober 2013)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> Brücke über die Unstrut bei Schönfeld, westlich von Artern.


 Richtig!
Du darfst weiter machen.


----------



## chaos_inc (18. Oktober 2013)

Ok, mir wird bewusst ich sollte mal wieder Bilder machen 

Hier eine Notlösung:


----------



## jk197 (19. Oktober 2013)

Das rechts am Horizont sieht irgendwie aus wie der Ettersberg.


----------



## chaos_inc (19. Oktober 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Das rechts am Horizont sieht irgendwie aus wie der Ettersberg.



Damit liegst Du richtig, ist aber noch ein bisschen wenig für eine Standortbestimmung


----------



## jk197 (19. Oktober 2013)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> Damit liegst Du richtig, ist aber noch ein bisschen wenig für eine Standortbestimmung


 
Das ist schon mal klar aber so weiß ich jetzt wenigstens, dass sich das Weitersuchen lohnt. Hmmm, ist schon lange her, dass ich da beim Bund war. Die Häuser da sehen aber recht neu aus. Könnte also südliches Erfurt sein, da gehts doch noch mal bissl hoch. Irgendwo Ecke Steigerwald oder Herrenberg? Könnte sogar oben an der Hennekaserne sein, dann eventuell Niedernissa oder Dittelstedt. Ich merk grad, dass ich schon ewig nicht mehr in unserer Landeshauptstadt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (19. Oktober 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Könnte also südliches Erfurt sein, da gehts doch noch mal bissl hoch. Irgendwo Ecke Steigerwald oder Herrenberg? Könnte sogar oben an der Hennekaserne sein, dann eventuell Niedernissa oder Dittelstedt. Ich merk grad, dass ich schon ewig nicht mehr in unserer Landeshauptstadt war.


Der Standort ist weiter östlich, so stimmen m.M.n. beide Orte nicht. Ich denke, die Häuser rechts gehören zu Klettbach und du stehst hier.


----------



## chaos_inc (20. Oktober 2013)

Oh weh, da liegt Ihr Beiden weit daneben 

Kleiner Tip: Das Bild steht im Zusammenhang mit einem anderen Bild welches ich bereits gepostet habe. Es war eine Tour kurz nach dem Herrentag


----------



## jk197 (20. Oktober 2013)

Dann sag ich jetzt mal Töttelstädt, Schaderode oder Tiefthal. Auf jeden Fall Nordwesten von Erfurt  Und Blick auf den Ettersberg über Erfurt hinweg. Von der Topo her könnte es dann auch die Fahner Höhe sein.


----------



## chaos_inc (22. Oktober 2013)

Da eine genauere Standortbestimmung ziemlich schwer sein dürfte, lasse ich das mal gelten, mehr kann mag bei dem Bild fast nicht rausholen.

Das Bild entstand auf der Straße von Alach nach Schaderode, kurz vor der A71 Brücke. Die Hausdächer am rechten Bildrand gehören demnach zu Salomonsborn.


----------



## _torsten_ (22. Oktober 2013)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> Das Bild entstand auf der Straße von Alach nach Schaderode, kurz vor der A71 Brücke. Die Hausdächer am rechten Bildrand gehören demnach zu Salomonsborn.


Jetzt, wo du es sagst.


----------



## jk197 (22. Oktober 2013)

Das war ne schöne Googelei und Sucherei hier im Forum aber so weiß ich jetzt wenigstens, wie die Suchfunktion hier funktioniert (meines Erachtens ziemlich gut ) Allerdings wirds langsam ziemlich schwierig noch Bilder zu finden, die noch nicht da waren, zumal ich wenn ich irgendwo in anderen Regionen unterwegs bin, gern eher mal in den Süden fahre und da ist dann nicht mehr Thüringen 

Aber eins hab ich jetzt totzdem gefunden: Also. wo war ich, bzw. welcher Ort ist das da unten?


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (22. Oktober 2013)

Da ich noch was gefunden habe, was unter Umständen auf den letzten 100 Seiten noch nicht dran war (sollte ich Unrecht haben, so soll mich der Blitz beim Sch... treffen und ich werfe mich in den Dreck und bitte um Vergebung ), versuche ichs mal mit:  die hochwasserige Saale bei Walsburg.


----------



## jk197 (22. Oktober 2013)

Recht hatter. Und die hochwasserige Wisenta fließt auch noch mit rein Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob Dich der Blitz beim...


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ich zieh schon mal vorsorglich die Hucke ein:

Am Beginn welches mittlerweile gut ausgebauten Radweges stehe ich denn da? Hinweis: Am Anfangs- und Endpunkt liegt jeweils in Sichtweite ein Fluß, aber nicht der selbe.

(Wegen des hohen Asphaltanteils (mittlerweile) mit der 28er Cross-Feile)


----------



## jk197 (22. Oktober 2013)

Bei Dir würde ich im Zweifelsfall darauf tippen, dass der eine Fluss die Elster ist...

Gibts nen Saale-Elster-Radweg?

Könnte ein Volltreffer ins Blaue sein 

http://www.elsterradweg.de/www/elsterradweg/lage/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (22. Oktober 2013)

Der eine ist die Elster, aber der Elsterradweg ist es nicht. Der Weg verbindet ja (mehr oder weniger) die Elster und einen anderen bekannten Fluß. Geht also nicht an der Elster lang. Verläuft im weitestens Sinne in Ost-West-Richtung (bzw. umgekehrt, je nach dem, wo Du losfährst). Mit der Saale liegst Du auch richtig.


----------



## jk197 (23. Oktober 2013)

Könnte dann auch die Thüringer Städtekette sein, wobei die ja dann nicht an der Saale enden würde. Allerdings könnte es sein, dass die dann an der Gera in Erfurt oder an der Werra bei Eisenach endet? Ich mach mich mal noch bissl schlau.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (23. Oktober 2013)

Genau, mach Dich schlau! 

Das reimt sich ja, und was sich reimt, ist gut.

Städtekette nicht.

Ist jetzt auch nicht direkt als Verbindung zwischen Elster und Saale ausgewiesen, stellt sich aber so dar. Beginnt in einem eher kleinen Ort an der Elster und endet nördlich einer eher großen Stadt an der Saale. Alles auf Thüringer Boden . 

Letzter Hinweis: war früher eine Bahnstrecke, und ist benannt nach einem der vier von den Bremer Stadtmusikanten.


----------



## jk197 (23. Oktober 2013)

Also in Bayern gibts nen Eselsweg, nen Katzensteig und nen Hahnenkamm, dnan ist das gesuchte sicher was mit nem Hund


----------



## jk197 (23. Oktober 2013)

Isses der Eisenberger Esel?

http://www.bahntrassenradwege.de/index.php?page=eisenberger-esel

nachdem ich mir die Bilder unten jetzt angeschaut habe, bin ich mir 100 pro sicher, da ist nämlich auch die Rohrüberführung mit dabei.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (23. Oktober 2013)

Genauso ist es. Schöne Verbindung von der Elster über Eisenberg, Bürgel und das Gleistal nach Jena-Nord auf Höhe Porstendorf/Kunitzburg. Gemächliche Steigungen und Gefälle aufgrund der ehemaligen Bahnnutzung.

"Ausflugstipps": Abstecher ins Eisenberger Mühltal (trailreich), Tierpark Eisenberg (feine Erdmännchen-Anlage), Eisessen oder Töpferzeugs (das blaue mit den Tupfen) kaufen in Bürgel, Kloster Thalbürgel, Kunitzburg, ...

Also, Du bist wieder.


----------



## jk197 (23. Oktober 2013)

Klingt als könnte da smal nen Abstecher wert sein. Wobei ich die Trails dann erstmal sein lassen würde und lieber das Rennrad nehmen würde. Hier bei uns in der Gegend gibts sowas auch. Da wurde die alte Strecke von Saalburg nach Schleiz umgebaut. Ist halt nicht ganz so lang aber auch was schönes zum trainieren. So, dann will ich gleich mal wieder, hab mich eh nur so rangedrängelt, weil ich auf der Tour gestern ein gutes Motiv für hier gefunden habe. Also, was ist da zu sehen und wo war ich?


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (23. Oktober 2013)

Da ist Wald zu sehen und Du warst auf ner Wiese neben nem Feldweg.



Nee, im Ernst, keine Ahnung.

Schleiz-Saalburg ist übrigens schön zu fahren, nur schade, daß der Weg vor Saalburg endet.


----------



## derZimbo (23. Oktober 2013)

Ganz klar das schöne thür. Schiefergebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (23. Oktober 2013)

Beide nah dran. Wobei ich nicht auf ner Wiese stehe sondern auf nem zweiten Weg und das am Horizont auch kein Schiefer ist


----------



## derZimbo (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte ja fast gesagt da ist ein Oberbecken im Hintergrund zu sehen, aber Löhma kann es nicht sein, das würde ich erkennen.


----------



## jk197 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde behaupten, das im Hintergrund ist vom Standpunkt genauso weit weg wie das Oberbecken. Ich schau mal nach 

Nee, Oberbecken is weiter weg.


----------



## jk197 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich habs mal bissl vergrößert...


----------



## derZimbo (24. Oktober 2013)

Steinbruch Weitisberga?


----------



## jk197 (24. Oktober 2013)

Bingo  Also, das ist der Steinbruch auf dem Henneberg bei Weitisberga mit dem Granitwerk Fischer. Damit mal klar ist, dass es bei uns in der Gegend nicht nur Schiefer sondern auch hochwertigen Granit gibt 

Ich seh das jetzt schon mal als gelöst an, vielleicht kannst Du mir ja auch noch sagen, wo ich stand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (24. Oktober 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Bingo  Also, das ist der Steinbruch auf dem Henneberg bei Weitisberga mit dem Granitwerk Fischer. Damit mal klar ist, dass es bei uns in der Gegend nicht nur Schiefer sondern auch hochwertigen Granit gibt
> 
> Ich seh das jetzt schon mal als gelöst an, vielleicht kannst Du mir ja auch noch sagen, wo ich stand?



Da müsst ich jetzt mal raten. Irgendwo auf n Hügel bei Ruppersdorf oder Eliasbrunn, evtl auch schon in Thierbach.


----------



## jk197 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ein Hügel ist das grundsätzlich und zur Gemeine Remptendorf gehört der auch aber eher zur Gemarkung Gahma wobei da Ruppersdorf jetzt noch am nähesten wäre. Also ist nahe des Silberbergs bei Gahma. Und Du darfst ein neues Bild einstellen.


----------



## derZimbo (24. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich mal wieder bei den Schwiegereltern bin (in Alteng.) schau ichs mir mal an.


----------



## derZimbo (24. Oktober 2013)

Hatten wir Diesen schon?


----------



## jk197 (24. Oktober 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal wieder bei den Schwiegereltern bin (in Alteng.) schau ichs mir mal an.


 

Da fährst dann mal den Weg runter ins Tal zur Zschachenmühle, dann hoch Richtung Thierbach und dort dann rechts in den Wald rein auf den Wanderweg mit grünem Schrägstrich da rechts abbiegend wieder runter zur Zschachenmühle. Ist zwar sehr kurz macht aber ungemein Spaß. Da könnte ich 20 Runden fahren.


----------



## jk197 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ist das der Lohmturm? ich war da zwar noch nie aber wenn man da von unten schaut, sieht das so ähnlich aus.


----------



## derZimbo (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja genau das ist er, der Lohmturm von Eichicht.
Kann ich nur empfehlen, schöner Ausblick.
Bei gutem Wetter kann man von dort die Zugspitze sehen!


http://www.toeff-shop.com/?page_id=1619

Google Maps


----------



## jk197 (24. Oktober 2013)

Die Zugspitze? Never ever. Ich freu mich schon immer, wenn ich bei guter Sicht den Ochsenkopf sehe und die Richtung müsste ja die gleiche sein oder zumindest ähnlich. Scheint sich aber doch auf jeden Fall zu lohnen, mal hochzufahren. Muss ich dann doch nochmal irgendwann dahin. Also, ich hab hier auch noch was neues gefunden...





Wo stehe ich und wohin schaue ich und wie heißen die Viecher?


----------



## derZimbo (24. Oktober 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Die Zugspitze?



Doch Doch! Glaub es ruhig. Wenn du mal in der Nähe bist zeig ich sie dir.

Dein Bild werde ich nicht lösen, da soll mal jemand anderes ran.


----------



## jk197 (25. Oktober 2013)

Na ich denk, ich bin eher in der Nähe als Du, oder? Also so wie es ausschaut, wirst Du doch lösen müssen 

ich hol das Bild einfach nochmal eins nach vorn:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich warte mal bis Sonntag, es wird sich schon einer finden...


----------



## jk197 (25. Oktober 2013)

Könnte ja zumindest schon mal einer sagen, was das für Viecher sind.


----------



## meinhardon (25. Oktober 2013)

Damwild


----------



## jk197 (26. Oktober 2013)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Damwild


 
Das ist schon mal richtig


----------



## meinhardon (27. Oktober 2013)

Da ich zugegebenermaßen keine Ahnung habe, rate ich:
ein Tal, sieht nach Industriebebauung und Fluss aus, vielleicht noch eine Bahnstrecke
= Saalfeld


----------



## derZimbo (27. Oktober 2013)

Garnicht so ganz verkehrt.
Ich geb mal n Tipp: In blau ist der "Max" zu sehen.


----------



## meinhardon (28. Oktober 2013)

Wenn "Max" mit XX geschrieben würde, müsste das dann ein freizeitbad in Rudolstadt sein, oder?


----------



## derZimbo (28. Oktober 2013)

In dem Fall ist aber nur ein X drin. Es ist nämlich im entfernten der Maximilian gemeint.


----------



## jk197 (28. Oktober 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> In dem Fall ist aber nur ein X drin. Es ist nämlich im entfernten der Maximilian gemeint.


 
Und der Max wohnt in einer ganz bestimmten Behausung 

Und er hat nicht den Vornamen Medi oder den Nachnamen Bahr, tatsächlich aber mit den beiden eine Gemeinsamkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (28. Oktober 2013)

Bei "Max" und "beinahe Saalfeld" würde ich an Unterwellenborn denken und die Maxhütte. Aber Ahnung hab ich keine.


----------



## jk197 (29. Oktober 2013)

Genau, die Maxhütte sieht man im Hintergrund  Und das Gehege ist in Kamsdorf. Du bist dran


----------



## h2okopf (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss freigeben. Habe ich Moment keine Idee, welches Bild ich noch haben könnte.


----------



## jk197 (31. Oktober 2013)

Na dann will ich mal wieder, nachdem ich heut wahrscheinlich die letzte Runde des Jahres gedreht hab (war saukalt aber echt schön). Also wohin hat mich meine Runde geführt? In Kombination dürfte man es erkennen. Also wo war ich unterwegs?








  @derZimbo Beim Wandern heut früh mit der Familie auf den Lohmturm hab ich übrigens von dort die Zugspitze gesehen  Ziemlich gut sogar.


----------



## derZimbo (31. Oktober 2013)

Super da hat der Thread ja was gebracht, wieder einer mehr auf dem Lohmturm. Ich sag ja die Zugspitze sieht man sehr gut wenn Zeit und Wetter stimmen. Wer brauch schon den Ochsenkopf wenn man ne Zugspitze hat.

Zu deinem Bild fällt mir nur das Bad in Liebschütz ein, das andere Bild könnte die Straße nach Altenbeuten sein. Mit Abzweig zum Otterbach.


----------



## jk197 (1. November 2013)

Haargenau getroffen. Das ist unten im Ottergrund. Die Ottermühle hat irgendjemand renoviert und die sieht wieder sehr schön aus von aussen und derjenige hat wohl auch ein bisschen was an den Aussenanlagen gemacht. War noch mal eine richtig schöne Herbsttour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (1. November 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Super da hat der Thread ja was gebracht, wieder einer mehr auf dem Lohmturm. Ich sag ja die Zugspitze sieht man sehr gut wenn Zeit und Wetter stimmen. Wer brauch schon den Ochsenkopf wenn man ne Zugspitze hat.


 

Bist Du da auch schon mal den Trail runter gefahren? Der müsste mit nem blauen Strich markiert gewesen sein und sah von oben ganz ordentlich steil aus. Ich überleg schon seit gestern, wie ich das mal schön in ne Runde nach Saalfeld einbauen kann. Und die oben haben mir gesagt, nach Laasen hätte man nen schönen Ausblick in die Gegend. 
Direkt am Ochsenkopf zu sein ist übrigens auch definitiv spaßiger als ihn nur zu sehen  Bissl hats trotzdem gedauert mit dem Zugspitzblick. Mein Geist war da wohl umwölkt...Wetter war jedenfalls herrlich.


----------



## derZimbo (1. November 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Bist Du da auch schon mal den Trail runter gefahren? Der müsste mit nem blauen Strich markiert gewesen sein und sah von oben ganz ordentlich steil aus. Ich überleg schon seit gestern, wie ich das mal schön in ne Runde nach Saalfeld einbauen kann. Und die oben haben mir gesagt, nach Laasen hätte man nen schönen Ausblick in die Gegend.
> Direkt am Ochsenkopf zu sein ist übrigens auch definitiv spaßiger als ihn nur zu sehen  Bissl hats trotzdem gedauert mit dem Zugspitzblick. Mein Geist war da wohl umwölkt...Wetter war jedenfalls herrlich.



Den Trail bin ich zuletzt vor 3 oder 4 Jahren gewandert, gefahren noch nie (warum eigentlich nicht ) Würde aber sagen das er definitiv fahrbar ist.
Von dort nach Laasen ist ne schöne Tour, nicht sehr anspruchsvoll aber schön. Du kommst von dort auch sehr gut über Knobelsdorf auf die Saalfelder Höhe (Eyba, Arnsgereuth)


----------



## derZimbo (1. November 2013)

Hier mal was neues.
Wo war ich.


----------



## jk197 (1. November 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Den Trail bin ich zuletzt vor 3 oder 4 Jahren gewandert, gefahren noch nie (warum eigentlich nicht ) Würde aber sagen das er definitiv fahrbar ist.
> Von dort nach Laasen ist ne schöne Tour, nicht sehr anspruchsvoll aber schön. Du kommst von dort auch sehr gut über Knobelsdorf auf die Saalfelder Höhe (Eyba, Arnsgereuth)


 
Und dann brauch ich von da oben nur noch ne schöne Abfahrt runter nach Saalfeld. Die Waldautobahn zu den Feengrotten runter ist das einzige, was ich da kenne.


----------



## h2okopf (1. November 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Hier mal was neues.
> Wo war ich.



Erster Gedanke wäre Aralsee, aber das liegt glaube ich nicht in Thüringen.


----------



## derZimbo (1. November 2013)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Erster Gedanke wäre Aralsee, aber das liegt glaube ich nicht in Thüringen.



nicht so direkt


----------



## Radlerschorsch (2. November 2013)

Mal ins Blaue: Teersee "Neue Sorge"?
Jetzt halt ohne Teer ;-)

VG 'Schorsch


----------



## derZimbo (3. November 2013)

Radlerschorsch schrieb:


> Mal ins Blaue: Teersee "Neue Sorge"?
> Jetzt halt ohne Teer ;-)
> 
> VG 'Schorsch



Nein ist es auch nicht.
Hier gehts eher um Wasser, zumindest ab un an mal im Jahr.


----------



## jk197 (3. November 2013)

Isses der Stotternheimer See?


----------



## derZimbo (3. November 2013)

Nein, den hab ich noch nie leer gesehen.
So langsam stimmt aber der grobe Umkreis.
Hier gehts eher um temporär auftetende Naturgewalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (3. November 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Nein, den hab ich noch nie leer gesehen.
> So langsam stimmt aber der grobe Umkreis.
> Hier gehts eher um temporär auftetende Naturgewalten.



Dann würde ich jetzt mal auf das Hochwasserrückhaltebecken bei Straußfurt tippen, auch wenn ich das vom Bild selbst nicht erkannt hätte.


----------



## derZimbo (3. November 2013)

chelli schrieb:


> Dann würde ich jetzt mal auf das Hochwasserrückhaltebecken bei Straußfurt tippen, auch wenn ich das vom Bild selbst nicht erkannt hätte.



RICHTIG. Das Regenrückhaltebecken hinter Gebesee.
Du bist dran.


----------



## chelli (3. November 2013)

Ok, dann gehts mir wie beim letzten Mal als ich gelöst habe, mangels Bildern gebe ich hiermit frei.


----------



## jk197 (5. November 2013)

Dann mach ich mal weiter. Welche 2 Gebäude sind hier in der Bildmitte zu sehen?





Der nächste, der löst, muss ein Bild einstellen und darf nicht freigeben


----------



## derZimbo (5. November 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal weiter. Welche 2 Gebäude sind hier in der Bildmitte zu sehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Kaulsdorfer Kirche! Sowie die staatliche Regelschule Kaulsdorf. Früher POS Clara Zetkin.
Das Kaulsdorfer Schloss ist auch zu sehen, ist aber nicht der Rede wert. 
Im Hintergrund Tauschwitz, das ehem. südlichste Weinanbaugebiet Thüringes. (oder der DDR oder sowas )

Das Bild ist übringes vom Lohmturm aus aufgenommen.


----------



## jk197 (5. November 2013)

Alles richtig, nur die Zugspitze sieht man auf dem Bildausschnitt nicht 

Also dran biste wieder.


----------



## derZimbo (5. November 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Alles richtig, nur die Zugspitze sieht man auf dem Bildausschnitt nicht
> 
> Also dran biste wieder.



Du schaust ja auch auf deinem Foto nach Norden, die zugspitze ist meist südlich zu sehen.
Dabei wollte ich doch garnicht dran sein.
Hab noch was im archiv gefunden. Hoffentlich war das noch nicht dran.


----------



## Hagitator (5. November 2013)

Das ist die ehemalige Bäckerei des Forsthaus Willrode bei Erfurt.


----------



## derZimbo (5. November 2013)

Yes, it's your turn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagitator (5. November 2013)

nicht dass du schon wieder dran bist - ich muss nämlich mangels Photos abgeben.


----------



## derZimbo (5. November 2013)

Nee ich hab gerade nix zur Hand.


----------



## jk197 (7. November 2013)

Gut, dass ich noch was habe  Also, wo war ich hier?


----------



## chost (7. November 2013)

pössneck kletterpark koala mit blick dahinter auf das neue stadtbad.

mfg


----------



## jk197 (7. November 2013)

So isses. Du bist dran.


----------



## chost (7. November 2013)

okay ich versuch es mal.
wo stehe ich und weches gebäude bzw. welcher ort sind zu sehen.






mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (8. November 2013)

Wo du stehst weiß ich nicht genau, aber was du siehst weiß ich .
Ich würd sagen diese Burschen stehen auch nicht weit weg von dir.


----------



## jk197 (8. November 2013)

Durch den Tipp mit den Viechern weiß ichs jetzt auch  Könnte sogar von nem noch älteren und größeren Gemäuer aus aufgenommen sein. Sehr schönes Bild übrigens.

Edit: Ich korrigiere, ich denke eher, dass da wo Du stehst recht interessante Gesteinsformationen sein dürften.


----------



## chost (8. November 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Durch den Tipp mit den Viechern weiß ichs jetzt auch  Könnte sogar von nem noch älteren und größeren Gemäuer aus aufgenommen sein. Sehr schönes Bild übrigens.
> 
> Edit: Ich korrigiere, ich denke eher, dass da wo Du stehst recht interessante Gesteinsformationen sein dürften.



beides stimmt, ich möchte nur noch den ort haben.

mfg und danke


----------



## jk197 (10. November 2013)

Also gut, weil ich heute nochmal unterwegs war und ein recht interessantes Bild geschossen habe, löse ich Deins jetzt mal auf. Du schaust auf Schloss Brandenstein bei Ranis und aufgenommen dürfte das von den Zechsteinriffen aus sein (kann man da biken?) Die Wisente, die der Zimbo übrigens angesprochen hat, halten sich meistens so links unterhalb auf.


----------



## derZimbo (10. November 2013)

Also den Standort des Fotografen wüsste ich adhoc nicht zu nennen, den Rest würde ich auch so benennen.


----------



## jk197 (10. November 2013)

Ich stelle das Bild schon mal ein. Also, wo warte ich hier auf den Bus?


----------



## chost (12. November 2013)

richtig,super witzig das bild

mfg


----------



## jk197 (12. November 2013)

chost schrieb:


> richtig,super witzig das bild
> 
> mfg


 

Das hab ich mir auch gedacht und musste sofort ein Foto fürs Forum schiessen, ich hab mal bissl recherchiert und tatsächlich auch ne Story zu der "Bushaltestelle" gefunden  Der Trail dahinter ist übrigens sehr schön und anspruchsvoll.


----------



## chost (12. November 2013)

nun hoffe ich das bald jemand löst schon um zu wisse wo der trail ist  geht ja dahinter echt gut runter aber leider habe ich keinen plan wo du sein könntest.

mfg


----------



## jk197 (13. November 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ich stelle das Bild schon mal ein. Also, wo warte ich hier auf den Bus?


 
Hmmm, wie helfe ich jetzt, ohne zu viel zu verraten. Also erstens, hier war letzthin auch ein Aussichtsturm geplant, der dann aber doch nicht realisiert wurde und zweitens treiben sich ganz in der Nähe dieser Stelle einige Märchenwesen in besonderen Höhlen (jetzt isses einfach) herum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (14. November 2013)

Das könnte die Gartenkuppe oberhalb von Saalfeld sein. Der Blick geht dorthin, also in Richtung Saalfeld...


----------



## chost (14. November 2013)

Schmiedefeld bei Saalfeld oder Wolfsberg?

mfg


----------



## 29erBiker (14. November 2013)

Saalfeld/Saale, dorthin, also zu der Bushaltestelle kommts Du von Eyba oder Arnsgereuth aus indem du zunächst in Richtung Revolutionsweg und weiter der Beschilderung -weißer Grund mit orangem Viereck- folgst. So gelangst du über die Hinter und Mittlere zur Vorderen Gartenkuppe an der auch die Bushaltestelle zu finden ist. Von dort aus geht ein Spitzkehrentrail mit mindestens 20 Kehren bis ins Tal oberhalb der Feengrotten 

Streckenvorschlag hier http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lpwzykcqparplsbg


----------



## chost (14. November 2013)

habe gerade einartikel gefunden thema:Aussichtsturm auf den Gartenkuppen in Saalfeld geplant. in der otz sollter der 29er wohl richtig liegen.


mfg


----------



## 29erBiker (14. November 2013)

ich weiß das ich richtig liege weil ich erst dort war letztes Wochenende


----------



## jk197 (14. November 2013)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Das könnte die Gartenkuppe oberhalb von Saalfeld sein. Der Blick geht dorthin, also in Richtung Saalfeld...


 
Vollkommen richtig natürlich  Der Weg wird jetzt sicher öfter von mir unsicher gemacht und der andere noch viel sicherer.

Da bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt auf Dein Bild.


----------



## 29erBiker (14. November 2013)

So, na dann mal ran ans Bild...


----------



## andi. (15. November 2013)

Grießbachfelsen, Schwarzatal bei Bad Blankenburg


----------



## 29erBiker (15. November 2013)

das ist richtig , du bist dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chost (17. November 2013)

@ 29er

warst du letzte woche in pössneck bei der abschluss endurotour 2013 dabei?

mfg


----------



## 29erBiker (17. November 2013)

@chost; Nein ich war nicht mit dabei, wußte aber davon. Hab mit jk197 ne schöne tour gefahren.


----------



## 29erBiker (18. November 2013)

@andi., kommt denn jetzt ein neues Bild von Dir ?


----------



## chost (18. November 2013)

@ 29er

gibt es eine möglichkeit deine karten über das handy zu laden um sie zu nutzen?
würde gern mal die saalfelder runde mit der gartenkuppe fahren.

mfg


----------



## 29erBiker (18. November 2013)

@chost; es gibt gpsies auch als app fürs smartphone, allerdings kann ich dir nicht sagen wie es funktioniert. Das herunterladen auf ein gps-gerät ist easy, hab ich mit der horizontale schon probiert. Ist im wesentlichen selbsterklärend und je nachdem wo du in die strecke einsteigst führt es dich dann.
Wann willlst du den fahren, ich mach auch gern den guide....


----------



## chost (18. November 2013)

wenn es frau und kind zulassen wollte ich die woche mal die strecke in angriff nehmen,ein neues bild haben wir auch noch nicht bevor es ot wird.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (18. November 2013)

29erBiker schrieb:


> @_chost_; Nein ich war nicht mit dabei, wußte aber davon. Hab mit jk197 ne schöne tour gefahren.



Nicht schlecht, schöne Tour.
Mir ist es eindeutig zu kalt für solche Touren


----------



## jk197 (19. November 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, schöne Tour.
> Mir ist es eindeutig zu kalt für solche Touren


 
Ging schon  (mit der Kälte mein ich, die Tour war Sahne)

Wo ist denn nun das neue Bild? Ich denk mal, der 29er hat noch was in petto?


----------



## 29erBiker (19. November 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ging schon  (mit der Kälte mein ich, die Tour war Sahne)
> 
> Wo ist denn nun das neue Bild? Ich denk mal, der 29er hat noch was in petto?




Was sagen denn die Regeln für einen derartigen Fall ?


----------



## derZimbo (19. November 2013)

andi. muss posten oder freigeben!


----------



## 29erBiker (19. November 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> andi. muss posten oder freigeben!



und wie lange warten wir darauf ?


----------



## 29erBiker (20. November 2013)

Ich warte jetzt nicht länger, andy. war mehrfach online  und hatte somit die Chance ein Bild einzustellen. 
Hoffe das es auch in eurem Interesse ist.

Dann versuchen wir es mal hiermit...
Wo bin ich da ?


----------



## 29erBiker (21. November 2013)

Ich gebe zu, das 1. Bild ist speziell . Wenn man noch nicht da gewesen ist wird man es nicht erraten.
Deshalb jetzt der Tipp, es ist ein Turm und wenn man oben steht hat man diesen Ausblick, also, wo bin ich ?


----------



## chost (22. November 2013)

bad blankenburg oben auf der burg vieleicht?

mfg


----------



## 29erBiker (22. November 2013)

chost schrieb:


> bad blankenburg oben auf der burg vieleicht?
> 
> mfg




das ist leider nicht richtig


----------



## derZimbo (22. November 2013)

chost schrieb:


> bad blankenburg oben auf der burg vieleicht?
> 
> mfg



Ich meine du liegst richtig, das ist die Burg Greifenstein.
Auf dem Bild sollte noch Großgölitz zu sehen sein.
Allerdings sieht das Model anders aus als die Burg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (22. November 2013)

Halt falsch, das sollte der Baropturm sein!?
Der Ort bleibt allerdings immernoch Großgölitz.


----------



## 29erBiker (22. November 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Ich meine du liegst richtig, das ist die Burg Greifenstein.
> Auf dem Bild sollte noch Großgölitz zu sehen sein.
> Allerdings sieht das Model anders aus als die Burg.




Die Frage ist wo ich bin, nicht was das Modell im unteren Teil des Turmes zeigt. 
Ich sagte bereits, dass es sich um einen Turm handelt, insofern eben nicht um eine Burg. 

Im Fuß des Turmes befindet sich das Modell (1. Bild), das 2. Bild zeigt einen Teil des Ausblickes von dem gesuchten Turm.
 @zimbo, schön das du es nochmal korrigiert hats, das ist vollkommen richtig, du bist dran...


----------



## derZimbo (22. November 2013)

Ok,
wo war ich hier?


----------



## 29erBiker (22. November 2013)

Rittergut Positz ?


----------



## chost (22. November 2013)

der 29er war schneller

mfg


----------



## 29erBiker (22. November 2013)

Hmm, aber stimmt es auch ? Bin mir nicht sicher, war 2010 das letzte mal dort.


----------



## derZimbo (22. November 2013)

Ja das ist Richtig!

Also du bist dran.


----------



## 29erBiker (22. November 2013)

Sehr schön, na dann....

wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## 29erBiker (24. November 2013)

Hat keiner eine Idee?

Ok, dann ein Tipp, der Turm oder was davon übrig ist steht auf einem Berg der 708 Meter hoch ist, der Turm wurde gesprengt weshalb eben nur noch das was zu sehen ist übrig ist.....jetzt aber....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rennsteig (24. November 2013)

Ich habe auch einen Tip..., so sah er mal aus...


----------



## 29erBiker (24. November 2013)

mtb-rennsteig schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen Tip..., so sah er mal aus...


 

Das ist ja kein Tipp, das ist die Lösung . Der sogenannte Hitlerturm auf dem Quittelsberg, 708 m über dem Meeresspiegel 

Tourempfehlungen hier --> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ltcxyuihipmynshx

oder hier -->http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yjprtymrutojzxjt

mtb-rennsteig, du bist dran...


----------



## jk197 (24. November 2013)

Ich glaub, ich muss meinen Horizont mal bissl mehr in nordwestliche/westliche  Richtung erweitern...  Naja, ich kenn da ja jemand


----------



## 29erBiker (24. November 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich muss meinen Horizont mal bissl mehr in nordwestliche/westliche  Richtung erweitern...  Naja, ich kenn da ja jemand



immer wieder gerne...​


----------



## 29erBiker (26. November 2013)

Was haltet ihr davon wenn ich ein neues Bild einstelle. 

Nach andy. ist ja mtb-rennsteig schon der zweite der hier die Spielregeln offenbar nicht versteht

WER LESEN KANN IST KLAR IM VORTEIL !!!


----------



## chost (26. November 2013)

na dann mach mal soll ja weiter gehen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (26. November 2013)

Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (26. November 2013)

@29erBiker
hast du keine Manieren..., warum bist so aggressiv, Großschrift mit 3 Ausrufezeichen...,schau mal nach, was das bedeutet...
Ich habe dein Rätsel nicht gelöst, sondern nur ein weiteres Bild als Tip eingestellt, den Namen des Turmes habe ich mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, und das mit Absicht.
Also, stell ein neues Bild ein...


----------



## 29erBiker (26. November 2013)

mtb-rennsteig schrieb:


> @_29erBiker_
> hast du keine Manieren..., warum bist so aggressiv, Großschrift mit 3 Ausrufezeichen...,schau mal nach, was das bedeutet...
> Ich habe dein Rätsel nicht gelöst, sondern nur ein weiteres Bild als Tip eingestellt, den Namen des Turmes habe ich mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, und das mit Absicht.
> Also, stell ein neues Bild ein...



hab nachgeschaut, danke für den Tipp 
und was du sagst ist albern, von wegen nicht gelöst, natürlich ist es wenn du die Abbildung des Turmes wie er mal ausgesehen hat reinstellst die Lösung...was sonst ?

darüber hinaus hab ich dir zweimal eine pn geschrieben auf die du nicht reagiert hast, musst du ja auch nicht...

aber jetzt kannst du dich wieder runterfahren, ich bin nicht aggressiv


----------



## andi. (28. November 2013)

Sorry Leute wegen letztens. Hab den Thread dann wieder aus den Augen verloren


----------



## 29erBiker (29. November 2013)

Da bisher keine Lösung erfolgte und ich auch keinen Tipp geben kann ohne den Standort zu verraten hier die Lösung: 
Ich befinde mich auf dem Eisenberg 630 m hoch und schaue in Richtung Schwarza/Bad Blankenburg. Das Bild zeigt das Gipfelkreuz auf dem Eisenberg, unter dem Steinhaufen befindet sich eine Kassette mit dem Gipfelbuch in welches man sich nach erfolgtem Aufstieg eintragen kann. 

Streckenempfehlung hier --> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bzgywzwmaoozbidb


----------



## 29erBiker (29. November 2013)

Neues Bild - neues Glück....

Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## chost (29. November 2013)

na toll und wer ist jetzt dran?

mfg


----------



## Su1dakra (29. November 2013)

Masserberg Aussichtsturm?


----------



## 29erBiker (29. November 2013)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> Masserberg Aussichtsturm?



Nein, Masserberg ist das nicht.


----------



## jk197 (29. November 2013)

Ist das der Leipziger Turm bei Schmiedefeld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (29. November 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ist das der Leipziger Turm bei Schmiedefeld?



richtig , Du bist dran


----------



## jk197 (29. November 2013)

Na dacht ichs mir doch, dass ich zumindest den Turm kenne  Mit dem Bike war ich da allerdings auch noch nicht, nur mit dem Auto. Also, wo war ich denn hier?


----------



## pixxelbiker (30. November 2013)

ist das in ebersdorf der parkplatz vorm ententeich?der weg links am teich müsste bis vor zum spielplatz gehen, hinter deinem standpunkt gehts, wenn ich mich recht entsinne hoch zur kirche, rechts von dir in richtung orangerie...


----------



## jk197 (1. Dezember 2013)

Alles perfekt gelöst  Das Gebäude, was man links sieht, ist das Ebersdorfer Schloss und am Weg beginnt der sehr schöne Ebersdorfer Schlosspark. In dem befindet sich übrigens mitten im Grünen die Ebersdorfer Grundschule. Also It' your turn...


----------



## pixxelbiker (1. Dezember 2013)

in dem ort hab ich die ersten 5 lebensjahre verbracht, zuletzt war ich vor 3 oder 4 jahren mal wieder dort,ist doch immer wieder schön bilder aus der heimat zu sehen

weiter gehts:
wo war ich hier? bin mir nicht sicher wie leicht oder schwer es ist deswegen hab ich notfalls noch bildmaterial in reserve


----------



## pixxelbiker (2. Dezember 2013)

nun gut...tip nummer 2,
beide elemente stehen auf dem selben areal:


----------



## walser2001 (3. Dezember 2013)

Brunnen im Park Schloss Altenstein?


----------



## pixxelbiker (3. Dezember 2013)

Nein, das Brünnlein und die Sitzgelegenheit befinden sich auf, bzw. im gleinem Areal.


----------



## William Foster (7. Dezember 2013)

Hat was von Belvedere, ich war aber lange nicht mehr dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (7. Dezember 2013)

nein, falsche Richtung..


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Dezember 2013)

Die andere Richtung wäre dann Tiefurt oder denke ich in einem zu kleinen Rahmen?


----------



## pixxelbiker (7. Dezember 2013)

ein ganzes Stück hinter dem Rennsteigtunnel befindet sich der gesuchte Ort...den nächsten Tip gibt's heut Abend


----------



## pixxelbiker (8. Dezember 2013)

so siehts neben der bank aus:


----------



## pixxelbiker (10. Dezember 2013)

ich bitte vielmals um verzeihung, die 3tage regelung war mir so nicht bewusst, ein aufmerksamer user hat mich darauf aufgemacht...
daher löse ich jetzt auf:
es handelt sich um den englischen garten in meiningen

da ich gerade unterwegs bin und kein bildmaterial zur hand habe ist derjenige an der reihe der zuerst sein rätselbild hochgeladen hat.


----------



## William Foster (10. Dezember 2013)

Okay, dann ich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (14. Dezember 2013)

@William Foster

offenbar hat niemand einen Plan, kannst Du bitte auflösen ? Bist ja dann auch gleich wieder neu dran...


----------



## William Foster (14. Dezember 2013)

Blick vom Riechheimer Berg, links liegt Hohenfelden.

Fotos habe ich momentan keine zur Hand...


----------



## 29erBiker (14. Dezember 2013)

Dann geb ich mal das hier zum besten







Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## 29erBiker (15. Dezember 2013)

1. Hinweis, ich befinde mich auf einem bekannten Wanderweg in Thüringen...


----------



## jk197 (15. Dezember 2013)

29erBiker schrieb:


> 1. Hinweis, ich befinde mich auf einem bekannten Wanderweg in Thüringen...


 
Hmmm, ist das oben am Inselsberg? Da ist mal so ne Art Felsformation aber so nen großen hab ich da nicht gesehen. Oder steht Ihr da mit dem Rücken zur Landschaft um den Inselsberg herum und nicht zum Inselsberg? Ich wüsste allerdings, wer auf dem Bild zu sehen ist


----------



## 29erBiker (15. Dezember 2013)

Nein, nicht am Inselsberg. Viel näher in "unsere" Richtung. 
Das ist auch kein Felsen im eigentlichen Sinne.


----------



## 29erBiker (16. Dezember 2013)

nächster Hinweis, das nächste Foto zeigt nicht den Felsen, der Betrachter schaut diesmal in die entgegengesetzte Richtung und man sieht einen Teil des berühmten Wanderweges. Der Felsen ist im Bild von Bäumen verdeckt und liegt unterhalb hinter den drei Bäumen...


----------



## jk197 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hmmm, also wenn ich jetzt 2 Vermutungen zusammenzähle, muss das irgendwo in der Ecke um Lehesten sein, da dachte ich allerdings, ich würd emich auskennen. Vermutung 1 wäre der Rennsteig als berühmter Wanderweg und Vermutung 2 wäre, dass der Block aus Schiefer ist. Warte mal, ich glaube, oben am Brand gibts so ne freie Stelle, wo so ne Art Schieferfelsen ist. Allerdings bin ich da immer recht schnell vorbeigefahren, weil wir am Brand immer was gegessen haben und dann schnell weiter wollten.


----------



## 29erBiker (17. Dezember 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Hmmm, also wenn ich jetzt 2 Vermutungen zusammenzähle, muss das irgendwo in der Ecke um Lehesten sein, da dachte ich allerdings, ich würd emich auskennen. Vermutung 1 wäre der Rennsteig als berühmter Wanderweg und Vermutung 2 wäre, dass der Block aus Schiefer ist. Warte mal, ich glaube, oben am Brand gibts so ne freie Stelle, wo so ne Art Schieferfelsen ist. Allerdings bin ich da immer recht schnell vorbeigefahren, weil wir am Brand immer was gegessen haben und dann schnell weiter wollten.



1. Rennsteig ist richtig.
2. Der Fels ist aus Schiefer, richtig.
und zu deiner Vermutung, am "Brand" gibt es genau diese Stelle und der Schiefer nennt sich Griffelschiefer, liegt unmittelbar neben dem Wander/Radrennsteig kurz hinter dem Brand in Richtung Neuhaus

ich würde sagen - gelöst - Du bist dran


----------



## jk197 (17. Dezember 2013)

Da musste das Unterbewusstsein jetzt aber gerade extrem bei mir arbeiten  Wie gesagt, bis jetzt bin ich noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, da hochzuklettern aber wahrgenommen hab ich das Teil schon. Ich muss mal schauen wegen nem Bild, könnte bissl dauern aber ich denke, ich finde eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ha, schon was gefunden  Also, wo bin ich?


----------



## 29erBiker (17. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachtsmarkt in Jena ? Du in der Keksrolle ?


----------



## chost (17. Dezember 2013)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Weihnachtsmarkt in Jena ? Du in der Keksrolle ?



warum bist du immer schneller

mfg


----------



## 29erBiker (17. Dezember 2013)

Keine Ahnung....
Ist auch nur geraten, ich war erst einmal auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Jena und noch nie in der Keksrolle.


----------



## jk197 (19. Dezember 2013)

Oh Mann, das hat jetzt vielleicht gedauert, bis ich das Antwortfeld gefundne hab. Ich brauch erstmal 3 Monate, um mit den Neuerungen klarzukommen. Also Jena ist vollkommen richtig und Keksrolle auch, wenn Du damit das Riesenrad meinst. Lohnt sich übrigens mal einzusteigen. Das Bike hatte ich allerdings nicht dabei


----------



## 29erBiker (19. Dezember 2013)

Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## 29erBiker (20. Dezember 2013)

zu schwer ?
OK, ein Hinweis, ich befinde mich an einem Stausee in Thüringen. Nur welcher ?


----------



## jk197 (21. Dezember 2013)

Also was es alle nicht ist, kann ich schon mal sagen  Bleiloch, Wisenta, Hohenwarte und Leibis  Könnte also Goldisthal sein...? Wenns das ist, muss ich da unbedingt mal hin.


----------



## 29erBiker (21. Dezember 2013)

nee, isses nich, rate mal weiter....
in kleineren Kategorien denken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (21. Dezember 2013)

Es ist auch nicht Heyda, Schönbrunn, Ohratalsperre, Schmalwassertalsperre, Scheibe-Alsbach, Lütsche, Hohenfelden oder Ratscher. Soweit ich das jedenfalls sehe.


----------



## 29erBiker (21. Dezember 2013)

was korrekt ist...


----------



## jk197 (21. Dezember 2013)

Blöd ist, dass mir das trotzdem irgendwie bekannt vorkommt...


----------



## 29erBiker (22. Dezember 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Blöd ist, dass mir das trotzdem irgendwie bekannt vorkommt...



letzter Hinweis: Der Ort an dem ich mich befinde liegt im Osten Thüringens...


----------



## derZimbo (22. Dezember 2013)

Mir kommt das Bauwerk auch bekannt vor... aber wenn jk197 auch nicht drauf kommt bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## derZimbo (22. Dezember 2013)

Jetz hab ichs, das sollte die Weidatalsperre sein!
http://www.auma-stadt.de/staitz/fr_staitz.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (22. Dezember 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Jetz hab ichs, das sollte die Weidatalsperre sein!
> http://www.auma-stadt.de/staitz/fr_staitz.htm



Richtig  Du bist dran.

Hier gibts ne Streckenempfehlung für die Talsperre --> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vlefmzrpshqkpzng


----------



## jk197 (22. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie merk ich gerade mal wieder, dass ich mich in der näheren Umgebung mal wieder bissl mehr umschauen muss  Vielleicht doch mal wieder ne größere Rennradtour... Immer nur spaßig bergab ist ja auch nicht alles


----------



## 29erBiker (22. Dezember 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Irgendwie merk ich gerade mal wieder, dass ich mich in der näheren Umgebung mal wieder bissl mehr umschauen muss  Vielleicht doch mal wieder ne größere Rennradtour... Immer nur spaßig bergab ist ja auch nicht alles



mit dem Rennrad dürfte Dir die Umrundung der Weidatalsperre schwer fallen


----------



## derZimbo (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich geb mal mangels Bilder frei. Der Nächste Bitte.


----------



## 29erBiker (22. Dezember 2013)

da bin ich ja froh das ich noch ein Bild hab...




Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## jk197 (22. Dezember 2013)

Burg Lauenstein isses nicht, Schloss Wespenstein auch nicht und dei Greifgenstein isses auch nicht. Diesmal komm ich drauf, weil die Gegend verdächtig nach unserer aussieht


----------



## jk197 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ha, Schloss Friedensburg in Leutenberg von nem ganz komischen Aussichtspunkt


----------



## 29erBiker (22. Dezember 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ha, Schloss Friedensburg in Leutenberg von nem ganz komischen Aussichtspunkt



Wahnsinn, konntest auch nur Du drauf kommen. Hätte gedacht das es länger dauert, aber gut. So komisch ist der Aussichtspunkt nicht, ist eine kleine Hütte per Trail zu erreichen unweit des Schlosses...

Du bist dran

Hier gibts die Tour dazu --> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kvrkgvjrogwuzdwx


----------



## derZimbo (22. Dezember 2013)

Der Fotopunkt ist wirklich komisch  Hätte ich nicht erkannt.


----------



## jk197 (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich geb erstmal frei. Wenn ich schnell noch was finde, bevor jemand anderes was reingestellt hat, drängel ich mich dann einfach wieder rein.  Die Landschaft kam mir einfach zu bekannt vor und da hat es mich gewurmt, dass ich nicht gleich drauf gekommen bin  Aber ging ja dann doch recht schnell. Da oben ist also ne Hütte, na schau mer mal, wann ich da mal hinkomme, das ist ja quasi in Schlagdistanz von meiner Haustür.

Also gut, doch was gefunden, zwar nicht draußen aber erkennbar. Im weitesten hat das Gesuchte sogar was mit Biken zu tun. Es wird in einem Buch, das sich ums radfahren dreht erwähnt  Ums etwas schwerer zu machen frage ich nicht, wo bin ich sondern: Wie heißt das Buch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (23. Dezember 2013)

passe...


----------



## jk197 (24. Dezember 2013)

Na gut, kleiner Tipp, in dem Buch geht es um eine Reise mit dem Rad und die beginnt beim gesuchten Bild ist eine Zwischenstation, wo das Fahrzeug getauscht wird .


----------



## 29erBiker (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab keinen Plan, offenbar kennst nur Du das Buch und den Ort...


----------



## jk197 (25. Dezember 2013)

Und wenn ich jetzt noch als letzten Tipp gebe, dass es "Endlich Rasen" von Henri Lesewitz ist? Vor dem gesuchten Gebäude steht übrigens ein hmmm, was isses jetzt eigentlich... ich denke ein Hirsch, würde zum gesuchten Ort passen.


----------



## jk197 (26. Dezember 2013)

Na gut, ist wohl doch zu schwer und ich hätte die Logos nicht wegretuschieren dürfen  Also, dieses Pfefferkuchenhaus steht jedes Jahr im Marche an der Raststätte Hirschberg direkt an der ehemaligen Grenze und an der A9. Das Buch handelt von Henris Tour auf dem Grenzstreifen ähnlich der Grenzsteintrophy. So, dann mal direkt ein neues Bild von mir geschossen am Heilig Abend. Eigentlich verrückt, ich war am 24. und gestern noch einmal mit dem Rad unterwegs, früher waren wir da mit dem Schlitten draußen  Also, welche Berge sind da im Hintergrund zu sehen? Der nähste it noch in Thüringen


----------



## 29erBiker (26. Dezember 2013)

Der Kulmberg zwischen Schlegel und Neundorf bei Lobenstein ? 

Hättest ja mal was sagen können, wäre mitgefahren....


----------



## jk197 (26. Dezember 2013)

Hmmm, gut, ich merke gerade, die Frage war nicht ganz richtig gestellt, den Kulm sieht man tatsächlich auch. Eigentlich meinte ich den Berg mit dem Turm obendrauf. Das ist nämlich nicht der Kulm, ich sag schon mal zu 99% gelöst... Die beiden Erhebungen im Hintergrund sind übrigens der Ochsenkopf (von dem bekamen wir früher schon das Westfernsehen in die Wohnstube) und der Schneebergim Fichtelgebirge, war herrliche Sicht am frühen Morgen des Heilig Abend 
Die Runde war nur ne Bolzrunde mit dem Rennrad bei uns in der Gegend, da hatte ich schon kaum Spaß


----------



## 29erBiker (26. Dezember 2013)

der Sieglitzberg ?


----------



## jk197 (26. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt sinds 100% und Du bist dran  Die Tour gestern war übrigens auch "nur" runter nach Saalfeld mit meinem IFT und den Straßenslicks, dachte schon, ich seh Dich vielleicht irgendwo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (26. Dezember 2013)

Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## derZimbo (26. Dezember 2013)

Ist das im Hintergrund die Heidecksburg?


----------



## 29erBiker (26. Dezember 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Ist das im Hintergrund die Heidecksburg?


Das wäre dann ja schon der erste Hinweis. Ganz schön früh dafür........
Aber ja, es ist wohl die Heidecksburg...


----------



## jk197 (26. Dezember 2013)

Mein erster Gedanke war Schlosskulm da steht aber keine Kirche und mein zweiter Gedanke wars dann, in Ermangelung von Bildern, löse ich jetzt aber mal noch nicht gleich.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Dezember 2013)

jk197 schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke war Schlosskulm da steht aber keine Kirche und mein zweiter Gedanke wars dann, in Ermangelung von Bildern, löse ich jetzt aber mal noch nicht gleich.



hmm... soll ich jetzt auflösen ? Oder hat jemand einen Plan ?


----------



## derZimbo (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte mal ins Blaue hinein auf Keilhau getippt, nen Plan hab ich aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (29. Dezember 2013)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ins Blaue hinein auf Keilhau getippt, nen Plan hab ich aber nicht.



Keilhau ist leider falsch. Schon deshalb, weil du von Keilhau aus auf Grund der Lage der Ortschaft die Heidecksburg nicht von vorn sehen kannst.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich befinde mich hier. Auf dem ersten Bild schaue ich gerade aus in Richtung Heidecksburg. Wenn ich nach links schaue sehe ich dieses Bild hier. Die Beschriftung an den Bäumen habe ich abgedeckt, sonst wäre es wohl zu einfach... 
Sollte jetzt aber schon geografisch zu lösen sein...


----------



## exposure (29. Dezember 2013)

Hmm, irgendwo die Gegend unterhalb der Preilipper Kuppe ?

Gruß
exposure


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Dezember 2013)

exposure schrieb:


> Hmm, irgendwo die Gegend unterhalb der Preilipper Kuppe ?
> 
> Gruß
> exposure



gut, aber wo genau ? Der Standort lässt sich ziemlich genau bezeichnen, steht ja an den Bäumen dran. Der Ortsname sollte aber auch reichen.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Dezember 2013)

exposure schrieb:


> Hmm, irgendwo die Gegend unterhalb der Preilipper Kuppe ?
> 
> Gruß
> exposure



gut, aber wo genau ? Der Standort lässt sich ziemlich genau bezeichnen, steht ja an den Bäumen dran. Der Ortsname sollte aber auch reichen.


----------



## exposure (29. Dezember 2013)

Oberpreilipp ... mehr fällt mir nicht ein, bin gaaaanz selten bis nie in der Gegend.  

Gruß
exposure


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Dezember 2013)

exposure schrieb:


> Oberpreilipp ... mehr fällt mir nicht ein, bin gaaaanz selten bis nie in der Gegend.
> 
> Gruß
> exposure



Oberpreilipp ist im Grunde richtig, das ist der Ort den man sieht.






Hoffe du hast ein Bild zur Hand, du bist dran....


----------



## exposure (29. Dezember 2013)

OK, dann will ich mal:

Ich stehe da:






und habe diese Aussicht:






Ein Stück unterhalb des Aussichtspunktes ist dann das zu sehen:





Wo ist das?

Grüße
exposure


----------



## X-TRIME (30. Dezember 2013)

Das ist der Eberstein bei Bad Blankenburg oberhalb des Einganges zum Schwarzatal - sehr schönes Bild.
Von da aus geht eine schöne und leicht zu fahrende Horizontale nach Schwarzburg mit dem Aussichtspunkt Hirschtränke.

Grüße


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Dezember 2013)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Das ist der Eberstein bei Bad Blankenburg oberhalb des Einganges zum Schwarzatal - sehr schönes Bild.
> Von da aus geht eine schöne und leicht zu fahrende Horizontale nach Schwarzburg mit dem Aussichtspunkt Hirschtränke.
> 
> Grüße



seit wann ist denn das dritte Bild drinnen, das hätte ich auch erkannt...grummel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exposure (30. Dezember 2013)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Das ist der Eberstein bei Bad Blankenburg oberhalb des Einganges zum Schwarzatal - sehr schönes Bild.
> Von da aus geht eine schöne und leicht zu fahrende Horizontale nach Schwarzburg mit dem Aussichtspunkt Hirschtränke.
> 
> Grüße



Jawoll, so ist das! Es gibt so geniale Trails in der Gegend.
Die ersten beiden Bilder sind oberhalb des Eberstein am Elisabethfelsen.

Dann mach mal weiter ...

Grüße
exposure


----------



## X-TRIME (31. Dezember 2013)

An welchem Fleck stand ich hier?
Direkt hinter meinem Rücken steht das Schild, das diesen Platz bezeichnet.
In der Zwischenzeit hat es da gravierende Veränderungen gegeben.

Euch 2014 alles Gute.

Keiner eine Idee?
Na, dann ein paar weitere Informationen:
Häuschen und Mast sind mittlerweile rückstandslos beseitigt - die Bank steht noch.

Das nachfolgende Schild bezeichnet die Stelle, an der ich seinerzeit stand und die obige Aufnahme gemacht habe.







Etwa 100 Meter unterhalb des Schildes befindet sich diese steinerne Bank.
Früher hattte man von da aus sicher einen schönen Blick auf den im Tal liegenden Ort.
Der ist jetzt durch Baumbewuchs versagt.






Grüße


----------



## jk197 (4. Januar 2014)

Hmmm, irgendwie immer noch keine Ahnung aber auch von mir allen ein gutes und vor allem Gesundes Neues Jahr.


----------



## X-TRIME (4. Januar 2014)

Danke für die guten Wünsche.

Hie noch einmal die ergänzenden Fotos in "groß".







.

Auf Grund der doch starken Bezogenheit des Standortes auf meine Region lasse ich 3 mögliche Antworten mit
- genaue Standortbezeichnung oder
- Inschrift der steinernen Bank oder
- Nennung eines Aussichtspunktes direkt in der Nähe gelten.

Nun aber!

Grüße


----------



## 29erBiker (4. Januar 2014)

Helenensitz ?


----------



## 29erBiker (4. Januar 2014)

In der Nähe ist sowohl der Sitzendorfblick als auch der Schwarzburgblick ?


----------



## X-TRIME (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo 29erBiker,

Schwarzburgblick wird als gelöst gewertet .

Mein Standort war das Fürst Günther Dernkmal.
Die steinerne Bank trägt die Inschrift Anna Luisen Höhe.
Der Schwarzburgblick ist wiederum etwas darunter.

Von der Anna Luisen Höhe geht dieser Singletrail (bin ich leider bisher nur abgelaufen)



zur Auffahrt Pocherbrücke (zwischen Schwarzburg und Sitzendorf) nach Burkersdorf/Dittersdorf mit einem einmaligen Ausblick auf der Dittersdorfer Höhe.

Bitte weiter machen.


----------



## 29erBiker (4. Januar 2014)

Danke, den Trail nehm ich mir demnächst mal vor 






Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## X-TRIME (4. Januar 2014)

Preilipper Kuppe - oberhalb von Unterpreilipp. Von da an Trail Richtung Kulmberghaus.

Sehr schöne Räder !

Gib mal Info, wenn Du um Schwarzburg sein willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (4. Januar 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Preilipper Kuppe - oberhalb von Unterpreilipp. Von da an Trail Richtung Kulmberghaus.
> 
> Sehr schöne Räder !
> 
> Gib mal Info, wenn Du um Schwarzburg sein willst.



Mach ich. Dann bist Du ja wieder dran


----------



## jk197 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub, ich will mit  Aufm Kulm waren wir an Neujahr auch allerdings haben wir uns da nur Kaffee und Kuchen schmecken lassen


----------



## 29erBiker (4. Januar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich will mit  Aufm Kulm waren wir an Neujahr auch allerdings haben wir uns da nur Kaffee und Kuchen schmecken lassen



Du treulose Tomate, erst mal noch alles gute im neuen Jahr und wo war Dein Anruf, übermorgen geht die arbeiterei wieder los....


----------



## X-TRIME (4. Januar 2014)

Mal was ganz Einfaches.
Wo stehe ich hier bzw. was sieht man?


----------



## exposure (4. Januar 2014)

Da bin ich heute in der Nähe gewesen.  ...um dann die Abfahrt über die Hünenkuppe zu genießen.  
Also, das ist die Dittersdorfer Höhe.

Grüße
exposure


----------



## chost (4. Januar 2014)

29erBiker,








neues bike,sieht nach dem 2010er sl pro aus?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo exposure,

Dittersdorfer Höhe ist natürlich richtig.
Immer eine Anreise wert. Bei guter Sicht ein fantastischer Weitblick und ein ca. 250° Panorama über die Hügel in die Tiefebene.

Also, lade hoch.

Grüße


----------



## jk197 (5. Januar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Du treulose Tomate, erst mal noch alles gute im neuen Jahr und wo war Dein Anruf, übermorgen geht die arbeiterei wieder los....


 
Du weißt doch, Schönwetterbiker und Familie  Morgen würde bei mir ganz gut gehen, zumindest wäre da das Thema Familie schon mal klar, müsste sich nur noch das Wetter arrangieren...


----------



## exposure (5. Januar 2014)

Moin.

da sich ja einige hier gut auskennen, wo ist das:











Grüße
exposure


----------



## X-TRIME (5. Januar 2014)

Werresitz .... im Halbschatten.
Oberhalb von Bad Blankenburg nach dem Eingang zum Schwarzatal.

Grüße


----------



## exposure (5. Januar 2014)

Richtig. 
Hier noch paar Infos dazu. 
http://www.bad-blankenburg.de/vv/hs...usid=50b57caf5c042592971c0fb9abda7ee7&eid=485

Du kannst weitermachen. 

Gruß


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Januar 2014)

So sieht der Werresitz am 06.01.2014 aus - leider.
Zusätzlich aufgewertet mit einigen Segnungen der Zivilisation in Form von Plasteabfällen.




Nun zum neuen Thema. Welcher Aussichtspunkt ist hier zu sehen?




Grüße


----------



## 29erBiker (6. Januar 2014)

Das ist der Talsperrenblick vom Schneiderfelsen an der Leibistalsperre 

hier die Strecke um die Talsperre Leibis http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cnrlwqjzdqzkrqni


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Januar 2014)

Richtig. 
Kugel mal was Neues raus, aber bitte nicht die Bodenhaftung verlieren .


----------



## 29erBiker (6. Januar 2014)

Ok, ich war hier, wo war das ?


----------



## chost (6. Januar 2014)

sieht aus wie ein alter grenzturum bei hirschberg.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (6. Januar 2014)

chost schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein alter grenzturum bei hirschberg.
> 
> mfg



Grenzturm passt, nur wo ? Hirschberg nicht....


----------



## chost (6. Januar 2014)

alter grenzturm wendehausen bei dir um die ecke?

mfg


----------



## 29erBiker (6. Januar 2014)

Wendehausen ?


----------



## chost (6. Januar 2014)

ein einfaches nein hätte gereicht ist doch bei dir um die ecke oder

mfg


----------



## 29erBiker (6. Januar 2014)

chost schrieb:


> ein einfaches nein hätte gereicht ist doch bei dir um die ecke oder
> 
> mfg


Obwohl du ja wissen müsstest wo das ist


chost schrieb:


> ein einfaches nein hätte gereicht ist doch bei dir um die ecke oder
> 
> mfg



Jup, ist es....


----------



## jk197 (7. Januar 2014)

Also ich würde ja behaupten, der ist in der Nähe von Probstzella und ich bin da auch schon mal vorbeigefahren 

Der hier auf dem Hopfberg?

http://www.vgem-probstzella.de/inhalte/probstzella/_inhalt/tourismus/grenzturm/grenzturm_hopfberg


----------



## 29erBiker (7. Januar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Also ich würde ja behaupten, der ist in der Nähe von Probstzella und ich bin da auch schon mal vorbeigefahren
> 
> Der hier auf dem Hopfberg?
> 
> http://www.vgem-probstzella.de/inhalte/probstzella/_inhalt/tourismus/grenzturm/grenzturm_hopfberg



Der Kandidat erhält volle Punktzahl. Der Grenzturm auf dem Hopfberg zwischen Probstzella und Lauenstein.
Du bist dran...


----------



## jk197 (7. Januar 2014)

Na dann, wo war ich hier und was sehe ich? (übrigens am Heilig Abend 2013, verrückte Welt)


----------



## derZimbo (7. Januar 2014)

Du warst auf einem Berg  und siehst die Kurklinik in Lobenstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (7. Januar 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Du warst auf einem Berg  und siehst die Kurklinik in Lobenstein.



und der "Berg" dürfte nach Neundorf bei Lobenstein führen bzw. dort sein


----------



## derZimbo (7. Januar 2014)

Meine Frau sagt gerade das das der Koselberg sein müsste.


----------



## 29erBiker (7. Januar 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Meine Frau sagt gerade das das der Koselberg sein müsste.



kann sein, ich kenn nur den Koselstau.


----------



## jk197 (8. Januar 2014)

Naja, Berg wäre übertrieben  Es ist direkt von der Straße nach dem Ortsausgang Neundorf aufgenommen, weil ich da mit dem Rennrad unterwegs war. Aber soweit ist das alles richtig. Ob das Koselberg heißt weiß ich nicht, glaube ich aber auch nicht also jedenfalls nicht da, wo ich war  Dann ist derZimbo mal wieder dran.


----------



## derZimbo (8. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte da was aus alten Tagen.
Wo war ich?


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Januar 2014)

Hohenwarte-Stausee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (8. Januar 2014)

Das ist mir zu ungenau.


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Januar 2014)

Zimbo, post: 11642169, member: 259245"]Das ist mir zu ungenau. [/quote

Ist es dort wo die alte brücke war ?


----------



## jk197 (9. Januar 2014)

Ja 

Und hinter dem Fotografen ist ein schöner Biergarten. Von den Trails ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## 29erBiker (9. Januar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Und hinter dem Fotografen ist ein schöner Biergarten. Von den Trails ganz zu schweigen...



Da war ich schon. Linkenmühle also....


----------



## derZimbo (9. Januar 2014)

Linkenmühle ist natürlich richtig, der Biergarten ist Klasse. 
Die Wege von Paska bzw. Gössitz zur Linkenmühle sind mittlerweile sogar teilweise Asphaltiert.
Wenns nach dem Willen des amtierenden Landrat geht steht da in den nächsten Jahren irgendwann wieder eine Brücke.


----------



## 29erBiker (9. Januar 2014)

Dann mal was ganz einfaches...




Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## jk197 (9. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub, den Blick hatte ich auch schon mal reingestellt  Nur anders...


----------



## 29erBiker (9. Januar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, den Blick hatte ich auch schon mal reingestellt  Nur anders...



Ich sag ja, ist einfach...
Ich will aber nicht wissen wohin der Blick zeigt, sondern wie die Stelle heißt an der ich mich befinde. Die hat nämlich einen Namen.


----------



## derZimbo (9. Januar 2014)

Ich sag nur. "Max braucht Wasser".


----------



## 29erBiker (9. Januar 2014)

Nee, der Aussichtspunkt an dem ich da war hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (9. Januar 2014)

Über Tauschwitz ist eigentlich nur die sogenannte "Nase" die ist aber glaub ich etwas weiter Richtung Dorf. Richtung U-Born kommt dann der Saaleblick mit ehem. Gasthaus aber auf dem Foto siehts nicht so weit hinten aus.


----------



## jk197 (10. Januar 2014)

Stimmt, wenn man genau hinschaut, ist der Aussichtspunkt bissl weiter Ricjhtung Ort, ich hab da ne Vermutung, weil man von unten von der Straße was auffälliges sieht, wo ich schon immer mal hin wollte


----------



## 29erBiker (10. Januar 2014)

Na Hinweise brauch ich sicher keine mehr geben....


----------



## derZimbo (10. Januar 2014)

Dann kann es wirklich nur von der Nase aus Fotografiert sein, da kommst du über den Edelhof(Kaulsdorf) oder über die Preußenhalle(Roter Berg, wo die Gleitschirmflieger immer starten) hin.


----------



## 29erBiker (10. Januar 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Dann kann es wirklich nur von der Nase aus Fotografiert sein, da kommst du über den Edelhof(Kaulsdorf) oder über die Preußenhalle(Roter Berg, wo die Gleitschirmflieger immer starten) hin.



Richtig. Du bist dran.
Hier gibts ne schöne Streckenempfehlung dazu, das Bild ist auch dabei...http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ghophadhvhswwlsk


----------



## derZimbo (10. Januar 2014)

Ich geb mal frei für eine andere Region Thüringens.


----------



## 29erBiker (10. Januar 2014)

dann hätte ich hier noch was...

Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## 29erBiker (11. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht erkennt es so jemand...


----------



## 29erBiker (14. Januar 2014)

Na dann will ich mal auflösen. Es sind die Vier Kienbäume auf dem Schulberg in der vorderen Pößnecker Heide.

  

und hier gibts die Strecke auf gpsies.com dazu: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dgqnnugbzgqgbxsq


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (14. Januar 2014)

Versuchen wir es mal hiermit...





Wo bin ich ?


----------



## derZimbo (15. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß zumindest worauf du schaust.


----------



## 29erBiker (15. Januar 2014)

Das ist auch sicher nicht so schwer . jk197 weiß das mit Sicherheit auch....


----------



## jk197 (15. Januar 2014)

Dürfte der Siebentälerblick sein runter auf Leutenberg. Letztens hab ich übrigens noch darüber nachgedacht, mal ein Bild von unten zu machen und das hier ins Forum zu stellen  Mal sehen, ob ich das mal irgendwann noch mache.


----------



## 29erBiker (15. Januar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Dürfte der Siebentälerblick sein runter auf Leutenberg. Letztens hab ich übrigens noch darüber nachgedacht, mal ein Bild von unten zu machen und das hier ins Forum zu stellen  Mal sehen, ob ich das mal irgendwann noch mache.



So ist es, Du bist mal wieder dran...


----------



## jk197 (15. Januar 2014)

Und damit wir mal wieder in andere Regionen kommen hier mal etwas weiter weg von der Heimat. Ich fand interessant, dass es in dem Gestrüpp aussah als gäbe es da Trails. Also wo war ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (15. Januar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Und damit wir mal wieder in andere Regionen kommen hier mal etwas weiter weg von der Heimat. Ich fand interessant, dass es in dem Gestrüpp aussah als gäbe es da Trails. Also wo war ich hier?


Das sollte die Zitadelle Petersberg sein und du stehst etwa hier.


----------



## jk197 (15. Januar 2014)

Schön, dass es auch noch andere Mitleser und Rater gibt  Hab ich mir doch gedacht, dass ich einfach nur mal was aus ner anderen Region bringen muss  Petersberg ist natürlich vollkommen richtig. Als ich das Foto gemacht hab, meinte meine Frau übrigens, dass da niemand drauf kommt. Ich hab gesagt, ich wette, das dauert keine Stunde und wer hatte mal wieder recht 

Du bist also dran.
BTW: Fahren da oben in dem Wäldchen Biker rum? Das sah mir nämlich schon nach Reifenspuren aus. Also wäre ich in Erfurt unterwegs würde ich da wahrscheinlich rumgurken.


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Januar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Fahren da oben in dem Wäldchen Biker rum? Das sah mir nämlich schon nach Reifenspuren aus. Also wäre ich in Erfurt unterwegs würde ich da wahrscheinlich rumgurken.


Ich weiß zwar, dass da ein kleines Waldstück, Unterholz oder was auch immer ist, ob dort Biker unterwegs sind, weiß ich aber nicht. Ich selber war noch nicht dort. Ich denke, das kleine Fleckchen lohnt nicht wirklich. Ich kann mich aber auch irren ...


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Januar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Du bist also dran.


Na dann will ich wieder mal eine andere thüringer Ecke ins Spiel bringen.
Die Frage ist hier nicht: ´Was sehe ich?´,





sondern: ´Wo stand ich am 26.02.2011?´


----------



## 29erBiker (15. Januar 2014)

ist aber sehr klein....


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Januar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> ist aber sehr klein....


Sorry! Guck bitte in mein Fotoalbum, da geht´s auch größer. Früher konnte man das Bild durch anklicken vergrößern.


----------



## h2okopf (15. Januar 2014)

Hm, erster Gedanke war, dass ich das erkennen müsste. Aber bin mir alles andere als sicher, daher geraten: Sonnenberg (391m).


----------



## jk197 (15. Januar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Sorry! Guck bitte in mein Fotoalbum, da geht´s auch größer. Früher konnte man das Bild durch anklicken vergrößern.


 
Wenn man beim Bild im Album auf Einbetten mit BBCode geht und dann den Link reinkopiert, steht das Bild in der Größe im Forum, die man angeklickt hat und beim Draufklicken gelangt man direkt zum Albumbild. Ich mach das jedenfalls immer so. Schau jetzt aber trotzdem mal direkt in Dein Album.


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Januar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Wenn man beim Bild im Album auf Einbetten mit BBCode geht und dann den Link reinkopiert, steht das Bild in der Größe im Forum, die man angeklickt hat und beim Draufklicken gelangt man direkt zum Albumbild. Ich mach das jedenfalls immer so. Schau jetzt aber trotzdem mal direkt in Dein Album.


Das hatte ich gesucht aber nicht gefunden -> blind eben! 

Ich hab´s mal geändert.


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Januar 2014)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Hm, erster Gedanke war, dass ich das erkennen müsste. Aber bin mir alles andere als sicher, daher geraten: Sonnenberg (391m).


Du solltest das kennen. Ich denke, dass du dort auch schon gewesen bist.

Da ich nicht weiß, welchen Sonnenberg du meinst und ich bewusst noch auf keinem Sonneberg war, sage ich mal nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigshot84 (15. Januar 2014)

Ich sag jetzt mal auf einer der drei Gleichen vielleicht  Mühlburg auf dem Mühlberg?


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Januar 2014)

bigshot84 schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt mal auf einer der drei Gleichen vielleicht  Mühlburg auf dem Mühlberg?


Ganz kalt. Die Veste Wachsenburg (neuerdings mit Eintritt  ) erkennt man halb rechts hinten und die Wanderslebener Gleiche ist halb links hinten. Daneben ist der Kaffberg. Die Ruine Mühlburg befindet weiter links. Sie ist aber nicht zu erkennen, da die Schlossleite im Weg ist.


----------



## DerFalke (15. Januar 2014)

Der Ort im Vordergrund ist Dosdorf. Ist das vom Veronikaberg aufgenommen? 
Der würde mir jetzt als einziges dort im Bereich einfallen.


----------



## h2okopf (15. Januar 2014)

Dosdorf kann richtig sein. Allerding wundert es mich, dass der Taleinschnitt dahinter nicht deutlicher zu erkennen ist. Laut Karte müsste da ein Stück waldfrei sein. Veronikaberg ist aber falsch, das ist dafür viel zu weit südlich, direkt neben Martinroda.

Laut Karte gibt es da den Burgstieg oder den Eichenberg als mögliche markante Punkte. Kann gut sein, dass ich da schon mal war bzw dran vorbei gekommen bin, aber wirklich bewusst nicht.

Edit: Den Aussichtspunkt "Große Wand Kanzel" gibt es da auch noch, aber den halte ich fast für zu weit südlich. Andererseits kann man sich da schnell täuschen, wenn es nur einige Meter Luftlinie sind.


----------



## DerFalke (15. Januar 2014)

Dosdorf *ist *richtig. 
Die Perspektive hat mich aber auch länger raten lassen.
Nur kenne ich da keine Bezeichnungen für die Höhenzüge in der Nähe.

Ich würde so grob schätzen, dass es von dem freiliegenden Muschelkalkfelsen aus aufgenommen wurde.
Nur einen Namen habe ich nicht für den Ort...

Edit: Die Kanzel ist es eher nicht. Halte ich auch für zu weit südlich.
Nachdem mir das keine Ruhe lässt, habe ich nochmal ein bisserl in Google Earth gesucht.
Dürfte aber auch südlich des offenen Felsens sein, an den ich zuerst dachte.
Eher so den Ziegenried gerade auf den Berg folgend.
Google Maps spuckt da auch nix sinnvolles aus, höchstens den "Oberen Tränkgarten", wobei der schon wieder eher Richtung Reinsfeld ist...


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Januar 2014)

DerFalke schrieb:


> Ich würde so grob schätzen, dass es von dem freiliegenden Muschelkalkfelsen aus aufgenommen wurde.
> Nur einen Namen habe ich nicht für den Ort...



Natürlich ist Dosdorf richtig, war aber nicht die Frage. 
Ansonsten ist deine Vermutung richtig. Ich stand hier an diesem Aussichtspunkt und der gehört zu besagten Kalkfelsen im Ziegenried.

@DerFalke, damit darfst du weitermachen.


----------



## DerFalke (15. Januar 2014)

Bin auf Montage, da komme ich jetzt nicht an die wenigen Fotos daheim ran.
Also geb ich das mal frei für die Leute welche ein schönes Bild haben. 
Wollte ohnehin auch nur mal ein Bild erraten, oft habe ich seitenweise nicht mal ansatzweise eine Ahnung wo die Bilder aufgenommen wurden.
Und wenn ich dann einmal eine Chance sehe und Zeit habe...


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Januar 2014)

DerFalke schrieb:


> Also geb ich das mal frei für die Leute welche ein schönes Bild haben.


Wenn niemand will oder kann, ich hätte noch eins:



Wo befindet sich diese Steilwand?

Ob´s schön ist mögen andere bewerten.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Januar 2014)

Vom Standort aus rechts, sah ich das hier:





Für manch einen ist diese Treppe ein Trail und fahrbar.

Edit: Bild verkleinert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (17. Januar 2014)

Ist das evtl. oben am Heldrastein?


----------



## chelli (17. Januar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Vom Standort aus rechts, sah ich das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es trocken gewesen wäre, hätte ich das vermutlich auch versucht. So war es doch etwas rutschig, daher bin ich dann auch nur schiebenderweise im Bild.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Januar 2014)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Ist das evtl. oben am Heldrastein?


Richtig! Das ist auf dem Weg zwischen Heldrastein und Treffurt, unterhalb der Hüneburg. Mach bitte weiter.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Januar 2014)

chelli schrieb:


> Wenn es trocken gewesen wäre, hätte ich das vermutlich auch versucht. So war es doch etwas rutschig, daher bin ich dann auch nur schiebenderweise im Bild.


Na ja, an diesem Tag haben wir ja alle geschoben und getragen. Ich denke aber, dass das o.k. ist.


----------



## sgclimber (18. Januar 2014)




----------



## cd-surfer (18. Januar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Schön, dass es auch noch andere Mitleser und Rater gibt  Hab ich mir doch gedacht, dass ich einfach nur mal was aus ner anderen Region bringen muss  Petersberg ist natürlich vollkommen richtig. Als ich das Foto gemacht hab, meinte meine Frau übrigens, dass da niemand drauf kommt. Ich hab gesagt, ich wette, das dauert keine Stunde und wer hatte mal wieder recht
> 
> Du bist also dran.
> BTW: Fahren da oben in dem Wäldchen Biker rum? Das sah mir nämlich schon nach Reifenspuren aus. Also wäre ich in Erfurt unterwegs würde ich da wahrscheinlich rumgurken.


 Ich habe auf dem Petersberg ne kleine,feine Crossradrunde von ca 1,5 km,Treppen rauf und runter,Serpentinenanstiege,altes Pflaster und 2 Waldstücke (unter anderem auch das von Dir gemeinte) mit kurzen,feinen Trails und sogar nen kleinen Mauersprung. Ideales Terain für den Winter,wenn man sich mal auskotzen möchte und der Steiger mit seinem Lehmboden nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaputtmach (19. Januar 2014)

@sgclimber: Talsperre/PSW Scheibe-Alsbach?


----------



## jk197 (19. Januar 2014)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem Petersberg ne kleine,feine Crossradrunde von ca 1,5 km,Treppen rauf und runter,Serpentinenanstiege,altes Pflaster und 2 Waldstücke (unter anderem auch das von Dir gemeinte) mit kurzen,feinen Trails und sogar nen kleinen Mauersprung. Ideales Terain für den Winter,wenn man sich mal auskotzen möchte und der Steiger mit seinem Lehmboden nicht in Frage kommt.


 Genau sowas dachte ich mir, als ich das Wäldchen gesehen habe


----------



## sgclimber (19. Januar 2014)

kaputtmach schrieb:


> @sgclimber: Talsperre/PSW Scheibe-Alsbach?



Nein, das ist es nicht.


----------



## olev (20. Januar 2014)

Tagbau Deuna Zement; Blick nach Südwesten?


----------



## sgclimber (21. Januar 2014)

olev schrieb:


> Tagbau Deuna Zement; Blick nach Südwesten?


 
Genau das ist es, du bist dran!


----------



## olev (21. Januar 2014)

na gut, viel hab ich nicht, ich bin ja nur ein hobbythüringer.

Auf welchem Aussichtspunkt steh ich?


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Januar 2014)

Wunderschönes grünes Foto ... vom Rondel, 1km nordöstlich des Tagebaus Deuna ... meine ich.


----------



## olev (21. Januar 2014)

So ist es. Der Dün ist grün und schün


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Januar 2014)

Nicht so schün grün, eher kaltblau ist mein Rätselbild: Auf welchen Ort blickte ich?


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte vermutet, es ist Bischofferode und links unten ist´s der Hühnerberg. Aber der Hintergrund passt nicht.


Ich vermute mal, an diesem Aussichtspunkt habe ich schon mal gestanden. Oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (21. Januar 2014)

Der Ort liegt nicht im Eichsfeld.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (21. Januar 2014)

Ilfeld ?


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Januar 2014)

Bingo! 
Blick auf Ilfeld vom Aussichtspunkt an der Willi-Kappler-Bank. 
Im Hintergrund links ist der Gipsabbau Kohnstein bei Niedersachswerfen zu sehen.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (21. Januar 2014)

Ich habe leider keine Bilder aus Thüringen, also gebe ich frei.


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Januar 2014)

OK, dann also nochmal -Wer kennt das?


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Januar 2014)

Das ist der Eingang zum sowjetischen Friedhof in Weimar, gleich zu Beginn des Belvederer Parks.


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Januar 2014)

Ging ja schnell. Richtig.


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Januar 2014)

Da erkannte ich nach sooo langer Zeit endlich mal wieder einen Ort, da konnte ich einfach nicht zögern! 

Dann will ich mal nahtlos fortfahren:
Wo stehe ich hier und in welches Tal blicke ich?


----------



## ohmtroll (22. Januar 2014)

Evl. südöstlich von Jena?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exposure (22. Januar 2014)

Ist das rechts hinten der Singer oder Singener Berg? 

Falls ja, weiss ich trotzdem nicht wo du standest, falls nein, ists eh egal.  

Gruß
exposure


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Januar 2014)

@ohmtroll Nicht ganz verkehrt - südwestlich.

@exposure Musste mich erstmal schlau machen, da nicht meine Ecke und auch nicht die gezeigte Flur.


----------



## h2okopf (22. Januar 2014)

Das Dorf etwas rechts von der Mitte sollte Rabis sein, die kleine Häuseransammlung links Zöttnitz, ganz links Schlöben. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie die Ecke da oben heißt, auch wenn ich das Tal schon mal langeradelt bin. Bin dafür zu selten in der Ecke.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Januar 2014)

Das wäre allerdings ebenfalls südöstlich von Jena und damit recht kühl.
Falls die Ecke wirklich so zum Verwechseln ausschaut, würde ich heute abend noch einen heißen Tipp geben.


----------



## h2okopf (22. Januar 2014)

Hm, stimmt. Wiedermal Ost und West verwechselt. Naja, ist ja fast wie rechts und links, damit komm ich auch nicht sonderlich gut klar.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Januar 2014)

So ich rate mal nach Cyclemap-Höhenlinien: Schönberg rechts oben und unten Röttelmisch, Gumperda, Foto vom Hornissenberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Januar 2014)

Da würde ich mal sagen: Gelöst!

Den Kopf um etwas mehr als 90° nach links gedreht, erblickt man die Leuchtenburg.
Der Aussichtspunkt nennt sich Martins Ruhe. Außerdem findet sich dort ein Gedenkstein an einen dort verunglückten Segelflieger.









Ob der Berg Hornissenberg heißt, weiß ich allerdings gar nicht und finde auch nirgends eine genaue Bezeichnung dazu. 

@ohmtroll , übernehmen Sie!


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Januar 2014)

Echt schöne Ecke. Die Aussicht ist der von den Dieteröder Klippen im Südeichsfeld ähnlich.
Hornissenberg steht so in OSM: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/50.8108/11.5096

Da muss ich direkt den Axel mal fragen, ob wir die Kurt Knüppel Gedenkstein Gegend mal unter die Reifen nehmen.
Auf dem Schönberg und gegenrüber, Hopfberg/Kugelberg, sind auch Trails eingezeichnet.

Ich kram dann mal nach einem neuen Foto...


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Januar 2014)

Hab was gefunden:


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Januar 2014)

Also die Ecke ist echt wahnsinnig schön und der Reinstädter Grund für sein besonders mildes Klima bekannt.
Mein Abstecher dorthin war absoluter Zufall, aber sicher nicht die letzte Tour in die Ecke! 

Wenn ich das auf der Karte so anschaue, könnte das sogar noch der Ziegenberg sein, wenn man den Winkel zum Schönberg und die Entfernung zu Kahla berücksichtigt.


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Januar 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hab was gefunden:


Das sollte die Südfassade der ehemaligen Sophienheilstätte oberhalb von München sein und befindet sich ca. 21.211 m nordestlich des vorgenannten Hornissenberges. Du hast auf der Adolf-Tegtmeier-Allee gestanden. 
Schade um das schöne Gebäude.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Januar 2014)

Huch. Schon gelöst.
Deine Ortsangaben sind ja genauer als Udo's.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Januar 2014)

Ach, daher kenne ich das Gebäude! Wirklich schade um solche Bausubstanz aber es bekommt somit einen ganz neuen Reiz,
dem man sich irgendwie nicht entziehen kann.


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Januar 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Huch. Schon gelöst.


Das Haus steht ja fast vor meiner Haustür. 

Aber zum neuen Foto: Wo steht diese mächtige Burgruine und wie heißt sie?


----------



## derZimbo (24. Januar 2014)

Das ist die Brandenburg bei Lauchröden.


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Januar 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Das ist die Brandenburg bei Lauchröden.


Stimmt! Das nächste Bild bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (24. Januar 2014)

Hier mal was mit Schnee.
Sollte aber nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## 29erBiker (24. Januar 2014)

Nikolaikirchturm in Erfurt ?


----------



## derZimbo (24. Januar 2014)

Jupp so ist es.


----------



## 29erBiker (24. Januar 2014)

Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## exposure (25. Januar 2014)

Das könnte auf dem Walderlebnispfand an den Saalfelder Feengrotten sein. War schon lange nicht mehr dort,
aber das Häusl kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

Gruß
exposure


----------



## 29erBiker (25. Januar 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Das könnte auf dem Walderlebnispfand an den Saalfelder Feengrotten sein. War schon lange nicht mehr dort,
> aber das Häusl kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
> 
> Gruß
> exposure



Jawohl das ist richtig. Du bist dran.


----------



## exposure (25. Januar 2014)

Dann mache ich mal mit etwas extreeeem schwierigem weiter.  

Wo stehe ich hier:






Grüße
exposure


----------



## 29erBiker (25. Januar 2014)

Fröbelblick


----------



## exposure (25. Januar 2014)

Ups, das ging ja schnell , dann mach mal weiter.

Gruß
exposure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (25. Januar 2014)

...auch was leichtes....
Wo bin ich ?


----------



## exposure (25. Januar 2014)

Luisenturm


----------



## 29erBiker (25. Januar 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Luisenturm




Klasse, auch schnell. Wieder Du...


----------



## exposure (25. Januar 2014)

Wo stehe ich hier? Von hier führt ein richtig richtig schöner verblockter Trail ins Tal. 






Gruß
exposure


----------



## 29erBiker (25. Januar 2014)

Grießbachfelsen 

Zu sehen ist der Ebertstein...

Der Trail ist geil. Das Video von Schneidi und Marco Hösel dazu auch....


----------



## exposure (25. Januar 2014)

Du kennst dich hier gut aus .
Yep, das Video kenne ich auch von den beiden verrückten, da gibts noch 2 weitere Videos hier ausm Schwarzatal von denen ...

Du bist dran.

Gruß
exposure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (25. Januar 2014)

ich bin ja auch von hier...





"Rennsteig" genügt als Lösung nicht....ist ja unschwer zu erkennen.

Die Lösung sollte mindestens 2 in der Nähe liegende markante Punkte enthalten. 

Also, wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## exposure (25. Januar 2014)

Höchster Punkt am Rennstein im Kreis SLF, irgendwo zwischen Piesau und Ernsthal...




Ich gebe zu, das ist ergooglt, war selber noch nicht dort. 

Gruß
exposure


----------



## Kasebi (25. Januar 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Echt schöne Ecke. Die Aussicht ist der von den Dieteröder Klippen im Südeichsfeld ähnlich.
> Hornissenberg steht so in OSM: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/50.8108/11.5096
> 
> Da muss ich direkt den Axel mal fragen, ob wir die Kurt Knüppel Gedenkstein Gegend mal unter die Reifen nehmen.
> Auf dem Schönberg und gegenrüber, Hopfberg/Kugelberg, sind auch Trails eingezeichnet.



Habs Heute erst gelesen. Sag nur wann. Aber halbwegs warm und trocken muß es sein. Ich freu mich schon.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## 29erBiker (25. Januar 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Höchster Punkt am Rennstein im Kreis SLF, irgendwo zwischen Piesau und Ernsthal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Wenn man so vor dem Schild steht geht es nach rechts in Richtung "Brand" -> Piesau und nach links in Richtung "Denkmal" nach Ernstthal.

Du bist wieder dran.


----------



## exposure (25. Januar 2014)

Na dann, wie heisst der Berg, auf dem ich hier stehe?











Gruß
exposure


----------



## exposure (26. Januar 2014)

Damit sich das nicht so in die Länge zieht, hier schon ein kleiner Tipp.
In der Stadt, welche man im Hintergrund sieht, steht eine viel diskutierte
Müllverbrennungsanlage.

Gruß
exposure


----------



## 29erBiker (26. Januar 2014)

der Ruppberg ?
bei Zella Mehlis ?

Dank Google....


----------



## exposure (26. Januar 2014)

Jawoll, geht doch 

Gruß
exposure


----------



## 29erBiker (26. Januar 2014)

Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## npl500 (26. Januar 2014)

Falscher Beitrag von Mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (26. Januar 2014)

Noch ein Hinweis, der Aussichtspunkt liegt an einem Stausee unweit der Staumauer....


----------



## exposure (27. Januar 2014)

Ich kaufe ein Y und möchte lösen  :   Kämpfs Ruh .

Falls richtig, bitte jemand anders weitermachen...oder halt warten bis heute Abend, da könnte
ich ein Bild einstellen.

Gruß
exposure


----------



## 29erBiker (27. Januar 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein Y und möchte lösen  :   Kämpfs Ruh .
> 
> Falls richtig, bitte jemand anders weitermachen...oder halt warten bis heute Abend, da könnte
> ich ein Bild einstellen.
> ...



Applaus , hätte ich nicht gedacht. Warst Du schon dort ?


----------



## exposure (27. Januar 2014)

Ja, aber zu Fuß. An der Staumauer unten geparkt und über Kämpfs Ruh und Bielstein
im großen Bogen aufn Quittelsberg. puuhhh. 
Ist aber paar Jahre her. 

Also, falls jemand was hat und möchte, bitte neues Bild posten, ansonsten gehts heute Abend weiter.

Grüße
exposure


----------



## X-TRIME (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

zu Kämpfs Ruh eine kleine Rückblende.

Im Juli 2007 befand sich vor der Felsformation noch diese Sitzgruppe mit 2 Bänken und Tisch:




Die nächste Aufnahme wurde am *24.02.2008* geschossen.
Ein wunderschöner sonniger Tag. Man konnte sich sogar der Jacke entledigen und mit kurzen Ärmeln abruhen.
Leider wurde zum Männertag 2008 die rechts hinter der Kuppe befindliche Hütte, die man andeutungsweise erkennen kann, teilweise abgefackelt.




Grüße


----------



## 29erBiker (27. Januar 2014)

Inzwischen steht die Hütte aber wieder. Bin 2012 zuletzt dort entlang, da war alles i.o.

 Beweisfoto


----------



## exposure (27. Januar 2014)

Tja, wie ein paar Seiten weiter vorn,  vorher/nachher ... zum kotzen ist das.



exposure schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> ....





X-TRIME schrieb:


> So sieht der Werresitz am 06.01.2014 aus - leider.
> Zusätzlich aufgewertet mit einigen Segnungen der Zivilisation in Form von Plasteabfällen.


----------



## exposure (27. Januar 2014)

So , neues Rätsel, wo ist das?
Ja Ihr wisst es mit Sicherheit, also wer ist der Erste?  






Gruß
exposure


----------



## 29erBiker (27. Januar 2014)

Fröbelturm bei Oberweißbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (27. Januar 2014)

Ich mach mal gleich weiter, hab auch grad nur was ganz leichtes zur Hand...




Wo bin ich oder besser, was sehe ich (und ich meine nicht die netten Tiere)


----------



## exposure (27. Januar 2014)

Die Ziegen sind ja cool. Wird doch nicht der Bohlen sein.


----------



## 29erBiker (27. Januar 2014)

Logisch. Die Bohlenwand in Saalfeld.  Die Ziegen warn ein absolutes Glücksmotiv. 
Du halt wieder


----------



## h2okopf (27. Januar 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> So , neues Rätsel, wo ist das?
> Ja Ihr wisst es mit Sicherheit, also wer ist der Erste?



Den hätte ich auch gewusst, aber bei mir war nie Schnee, wenn ich dort war.


----------



## exposure (27. Januar 2014)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Den hätte ich auch gewusst, aber bei mir war nie Schnee, wenn ich dort war.



Dann kannst du gern was einstellen.


----------



## h2okopf (27. Januar 2014)

Nene, macht nur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exposure (27. Januar 2014)

Wie heisst diese Stelle?


----------



## 29erBiker (27. Januar 2014)

Teufelstreppe ?


----------



## exposure (27. Januar 2014)

Richtig. Hätte mich gewundert, wenn du das nicht gewusst hättest.


----------



## 29erBiker (27. Januar 2014)

Ok, dann versuchen wir es mal damit, welcher Ort ist hier zu sehen ?


----------



## exposure (28. Januar 2014)

Das große Haus in der Mitte ist ja ziemlich markant... 
Ich halte mich jetzt aber zurück, sonst geht das immer nur
zwischen uns beiden hin und her.

Gruß
exposure


----------



## 29erBiker (28. Januar 2014)

Mir gehen dann auch langsam die Bilder aus....


----------



## jk197 (28. Januar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Logisch. Die Bohlenwand in Saalfeld.  Die Ziegen warn ein absolutes Glücksmotiv.
> Du halt wieder


 
Glücksmotiv? Die seh ich jedesma, wenn ich dran vorbeifahre, ich glaub, die beiden Viecher wohnen da.


----------



## jk197 (28. Januar 2014)

Ich muss dann zwar erstmal nach nem neuen Bild suchen aber ich vermute mal, dass das markante Gebäude in der Mitte das "Haus des Volkes" und somit der gesuchte Ort Probstzella ist.


----------



## 29erBiker (28. Januar 2014)

Schön das wieder einmal jemand anderer dran ist, aber Du MUSSTEST es ja wissen....


----------



## jk197 (28. Januar 2014)

War ja auch schon mal gut da essen und bin auch schon das eine oder andere Mal mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen  So, jetzt was auf die Schnelle geschossen und extra nen Umweg gemacht nur für Euch  Also, wo war ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (28. Januar 2014)

Warst etwa im "Kuckucksnest"?


----------



## 29erBiker (28. Januar 2014)

@derZimbo  Sagt man so zur Zschachenmühle ?
Oder meinst du die Neumühle und den dortigen Swingerclub?


----------



## derZimbo (28. Januar 2014)

Eher die Neumühle und den dort ansässigen Club.


----------



## 29erBiker (28. Januar 2014)

Das auf dem Bild ist aber die Zschachenmühle.  Die Neumühle liegt in die Richtung aus der jk197 fotografiert.


----------



## derZimbo (28. Januar 2014)

Ja stimmt da hast du recht, hab auch nie was anderes behauptet.


----------



## 29erBiker (28. Januar 2014)

Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## Der_Torsten (28. Januar 2014)

Das ist der Parkplatz vorm großen Inselsberg.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Januar 2014)

Stimmt.  Du bist dran.


----------



## Der_Torsten (29. Januar 2014)

Endlich hab ich auch mal was gewusst.  

So nun mal so auf die Schnelle von unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (29. Januar 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Ja stimmt da hast du recht, hab auch nie was anderes behauptet.


 
Zschachenmühle ist natürlich richtig. Und dass Ihr die Neumühle kennt, sowas. Ich könnt ja davon auch mal ein Bild machen, ist ja auch nicht so weit weg.


----------



## jk197 (29. Januar 2014)

Da bin ich letzthin erst vorbeigefahren und hab mich gefragt, wie es da wohl im Winter aussieht. Also ich löse einfach mal. Das ist der Baumkronenpfad im Hainich. Wenn ihr aufs Bild nicht bis heute Abend warten wollt, dann gebe ich solange schon mal frei, falls meine Lösung richtig ist...


----------



## Der_Torsten (29. Januar 2014)

Hainich ist natürlich richtig.  War im Oktober ein Traum. Wenn nur das Wetter da mitgespielt hätte. 
Na dann zeigt den nächsten Ort.


----------



## jk197 (29. Januar 2014)

Na, dann, welcher Ort ist im Hintergrund (kaum  ) zu erkennen?





Wenns einer weiß, weiß er sicher auch, an welchem Ort ich stand


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Januar 2014)

echt schwer.  Helmsgrün ?


----------



## Der_Torsten (29. Januar 2014)

Könnte aus dem Hainich Richtung Kammerforst sein.
Da war so n leckerer Waldgasthof.

Aber dafür scheinen mir die Hügel doch ein wenig hoch zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (30. Januar 2014)

Also Helmsgrün ist auf jeden Fall wesentlich näher dran. Wenn man übrigens über den "Hügel" in der Bildmitte zu weit nach hinten runter geht, könnte es passieren, dass man nasse Füsse bekommt


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Januar 2014)

Pöritzsch ?


----------



## jk197 (30. Januar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Pöritzsch ?


 
liegt etwa sweiter links hinterm Hügel.


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Januar 2014)

passe, das Bild ist mir echt zu undeutlich oder ich brauch ne Brille


----------



## jk197 (30. Januar 2014)

Na komm, mein Tipp mit dem liegt etwas weiter links hinterm Hügel und den nassen Füssen sollte sdchon reichen. Wenn ich jetzt noch schreibe, dass es bei Dir um die Ecke einen Ort gibt, der fast genauso heißt, dann sollten es der Tipps abe rgenug sien  Und ja, ich gebe es zu, die Qualität des Bildes ist besch...


----------



## jk197 (30. Januar 2014)

Na komm, mein Tipp mit dem liegt etwas weiter links hinterm Hügel und den nassen Füssen sollte schon reichen. Wenn ich jetzt noch schreibe, dass es bei Dir um die Ecke einen Ort gibt, der fast genauso heißt, dann sollten es der Tipps abe rgenug sien  Und ja, ich gebe es zu, die Qualität des Bildes ist besch...


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Januar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> passe, das Bild ist mir echt zu undeutlich oder ich brauch ne Brille



Nimm das rote Kabel!


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Januar 2014)

@FlowinFlo welches rote Kabel?
@jk197 also Zoppoten. Ok, hatte ich in der engeren Auswahl aber hab ich dann wieder nicht getippt weil so gut kenn ich das Gelände dort nun auch nicht.
Schwere Geburt!


----------



## jk197 (30. Januar 2014)

Aber kamst ja dann jetzt doch drauf. Beim nächsten Mal habe ich dann jetzt auch wieder schönere Bilder gefunden  Also Du darfst wieder und wahrscheinlich bleibt der Ball dann jetzt doch erstmal wieder in unserer Gegend


----------



## h2okopf (30. Januar 2014)

Hey, schreibt mal den Rest nicht so ab, Frechheit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Torsten (30. Januar 2014)

Die beiden sind ja auch gut.  Ich kenne mich halt in Ostthüringen nicht aus.  Die Zugverbindung sind ganz schön besch.... um mal schnell rüber zu hoppern.
Daher bin ich eher im Süden und Westen unterwegs.


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Januar 2014)

Die Frage ist hier nicht was ich sehe, sondern an welchem Aussichtspunkt ich mich befinde.....


----------



## jk197 (31. Januar 2014)

Der_Torsten schrieb:


> Die beiden sind ja auch gut.  Ich kenne mich halt in Ostthüringen nicht aus.  Die Zugverbindung sind ganz schön besch.... um mal schnell rüber zu hoppern.
> Daher bin ich eher im Süden und Westen unterwegs.


 
Da seht Ihr aber mal, dass es sich mal lohnt, bei uns vorbeizukommen  Seid hiermit herzlichst eingeladen...


----------



## jk197 (31. Januar 2014)

Der hier ist es nicht zufällig???


----------



## exposure (31. Januar 2014)

Ist das da, wo sich der Gustav ausruht?


----------



## jk197 (31. Januar 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Ist das da, wo sich der Gustav ausruht?


 
Meins ja aber mittlerweile glaube ich, dass der gesuchte Punkt weiter westlich liegt und damit könnte es der Steinhügel sein. Falls jemand noch nicht weiß, was zu sehen ist: Hohenwartetalsperre von vorn/oben


----------



## exposure (31. Januar 2014)

Aja, die Gegend muss ich auch mal irgendwann genauer erkunden.
Leider reicht die Zeit nach Feierabend nur für kurze Nightrides im Schwarzatal.


----------



## jk197 (31. Januar 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Ist das da, wo sich der Gustav ausruht?


 
Ne warte mal, falsch gedacht, da gibts tatsächlich noch nen anderen Aussichtspunkt.

Wenn Sommer wär, wär ich heute direkt mal hingefahren.

Also einer von den 3 Punkten wird es ja nun sein und wahrscheinlich sogar Deiner


----------



## 29erBiker (31. Januar 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Ist das da, wo sich der Gustav ausruht?



Richtig. Der Aussichtspunkt heißt "Gustavsruh". 
Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (31. Januar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ne warte mal, falsch gedacht, da gibts tatsächlich noch nen anderen Aussichtspunkt.
> 
> Wenn Sommer wär, wär ich heute direkt mal hingefahren.





29erBiker schrieb:


> Richtig. Der Aussichtspunkt heißt "Gustavsruh".
> Du bist dran.


 

Mist, ich wusste es


----------



## exposure (31. Januar 2014)

Oha, wenn jk197 was hat, da mach, ansonsten kann ich erst heute Abend.


----------



## jk197 (31. Januar 2014)

Hab allerdings was  Also, wo war ich hier und was sehe ich?


----------



## exposure (31. Januar 2014)

Am Alter?


----------



## derZimbo (31. Januar 2014)

Bucha !


----------



## jk197 (31. Januar 2014)

Grundsätzlich mal beides richtig, nun nur noch die Frage, wo ich war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (31. Januar 2014)

Im Heißluftballon ? Schaust auf das "Alter"


----------



## jk197 (31. Januar 2014)

Heißluftballon ist vollkommen richtig. Und das Alter ist ein Ortsteil von Bucha. Also Ihr drei dürft Euch dann gern untereinander ausmachen, wer als nächstes darf und da ich so schnell keine Bilder hab, werde ich mich beim nächsten Mal auch bissl zurückhalten und unsere Nord-/West-/Mittel-Fraktion mal wieder zum Zug kommen lassen.


----------



## exposure (31. Januar 2014)

Von mir aus gern ne Jokerrunde, dass mal wieder eine andere Region gezeigt wird.


----------



## 29erBiker (31. Januar 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Von mir aus gern ne Jokerrunde, dass mal wieder eine andere Region gezeigt wird.



ich schließe mich an...


----------



## 29erBiker (31. Januar 2014)

Das wollt ich zur Gustavsruh noch nachliefern. Von der Talsperre abgewandt sieht es also so aus...




war vorhin schnell mal dort wegen dem Bild...


----------



## jk197 (31. Januar 2014)

Mitm Rad?


----------



## 29erBiker (31. Januar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Mitm Rad?



na was denkst Du denn...


----------



## 29erBiker (1. Februar 2014)

hat keiner ein Bild oder warum nutzt niemand mal aus einer anderen Gegend den Joker ???


----------



## Der_Torsten (1. Februar 2014)

Warte warte warte.  Gestern war ich beim Sport und heute früh hab ich das schöne Wetter für ne kleine Runde genutzt.  Sobald ich am Rechner bin gibt's n Bild.


----------



## Der_Torsten (1. Februar 2014)

tataaaaa
Wo bin ich hier und auf was sehe ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (1. Februar 2014)

Sehen tust Du die Wartburg und ich würde mal sagen, Du stehst am Wartburgblick aufm Rennsteig?

Das Bild ist aber nicht von Deiner heutigen Runde?


----------



## Der_Torsten (1. Februar 2014)

War zu einfach. Aber der Blick hat für eine verregnete Schlammschlacht ab Oberhof entschädigt.


----------



## jk197 (1. Februar 2014)

Der_Torsten schrieb:


> War zu einfach. Aber der Blick hat für eine verregnete Schlammschlacht ab Oberhof entschädigt.


 
Da sag ich nur 8 Grad und Nieselregen am 19. Juli rund um Oberhof  Ich suche mal, was ich noch so habe.


----------



## jk197 (1. Februar 2014)

Hab noch was im Archiv gefunden  Also, wo war ich hier?


----------



## Der_Torsten (1. Februar 2014)

Stehst du auf dem Boden,  oder fliegst du wieder durch die Welt?


----------



## jk197 (1. Februar 2014)

Ich hab da schon festen Boden unter den Füßen  Allerdings habe ich das auch, wenn ich auf dem Berliner Fernsehturm stehe 

Außerdem bin ich bei dem Bild vorher im Ballon gefahren


----------



## derZimbo (2. Februar 2014)

Sieht aus als stehst du auf dem Kyffhäuser Denkmal oben auf dem Turm!?
Im Blick die Ruinen der unteren Burg. Das Örtchen im Bild dürfte dann Tilleda sein.


----------



## jk197 (2. Februar 2014)

So schauts aus  Dann bist Du mal wieder dran.


----------



## derZimbo (2. Februar 2014)

Versuchen wirs mal damit.
Wo war ich, bzw. was sieht man hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Torsten (2. Februar 2014)

Ist das die Rudolfsburg bei Großheringen?


----------



## derZimbo (2. Februar 2014)

Nein, falsch.


----------



## jk197 (2. Februar 2014)

In Saalfeld??? Wenns das ist, was ich denke, hab ichs bei Tag von der Seite bisher nur durch dichte Bäume gesehen. Wenns das ist, dann sind auf der anderen Seite Känguruhs.


----------



## 29erBiker (2. Februar 2014)

Schloß Wetzelstein in Saalfeld ?

http://www.google.de/imgres?start=3...&dur=1908&page=9&ndsp=40&ved=0CKoBEK0DMDc4rAI


----------



## derZimbo (2. Februar 2014)

Das ist beides richtig das Bild ist von der Parkseite aufgenommen.
Ich hätte gedacht das es nicht so schnell jemand raus bekommt.

Der Rest des Parks sieht so aus. 










Sehr schöne Anlage wenn man mal paar Familienfotos machen möchte ;-)
Mehr Bilder gibts hier. http://fotos.schloss-wetzelstein.de/#!home

Ach ja, Kängurus gibts auch.


----------



## 29erBiker (3. Februar 2014)

@jk197 hast Du ein Foto? Wenn ja mach mal, ansonsten sag Bescheid, ich hab noch ein paar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (3. Februar 2014)

Bin da ab und an mal ei Freunden. Ist auch eine Pension/Hotel.

Ich hab grad kein Bild zur Hand. Also leg mal los 29er.


----------



## 29erBiker (3. Februar 2014)

Mal was aus einer anderen Region...




Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## ohmtroll (3. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube, da stand ich mit Torsten schon mal.
Ist das nicht der Bahnhof Oberhof?
Mitte links das könnte ein Betonteil von der Tunnelbelüftung sein.


----------



## 29erBiker (3. Februar 2014)

Die Örtlichkeit passt schon mal. Aber wo steh ich. Es ist ein Aussichtspunkt....


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Februar 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da stand ich mit Torsten schon mal.
> Ist das nicht der Bahnhof Oberhof?
> Mitte links das könnte ein Betonteil von der Tunnelbelüftung sein.


@ohmtroll, du willst nicht lösen? Aber du hast Recht: da standen wir schon mal zusammen: es sollte der Bärenstein unterhalb des Rennsteiggartens sein.


----------



## 29erBiker (3. Februar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> @ohmtroll, du willst nicht lösen? Aber du hast Recht: da standen wir schon mal zusammen: es sollte der Bärenstein unterhalb des Rennsteiggartens sein.



Richtig. Verbindungsweg zwischen Zella-Mehlis und Oberhof. 
Du bist dran


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Richtig. Verbindungsweg zwischen Zella-Mehlis und Oberhof.


Öhm ... Verbindungsweg? Bist du die Klippe hoch oder runter? 



29erBiker schrieb:


> Du bist dran


Wo waren der ohmtroll und ich am 12.03.2011 (*)? Wie heißt der Weg oder der Wanderweg?




(*) Muss dringen Fotos machen. Mir gehen die aktuellen Bilder aus.


----------



## Der_Torsten (3. Februar 2014)

ey schon so oft da gewesen, aber immer Richtung Rondell hoch gefahren und dann weiter. 
Noch nie auf die Idee gekommen die Gegend direkt um den Bahnhof abzufahren.

Steht ab sofort auf der ´To do Liste für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Der_Torsten (3. Februar 2014)

Ist das der Lutherweg zwischen Mühlburg und Wachsenburg - oben auf dem Kamm lang?


----------



## 29erBiker (3. Februar 2014)

Öhm ... Verbindungsweg? Bist du die Klippe hoch oder runter? 

Naja, das hier war die Tour....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (3. Februar 2014)

Der_Torsten schrieb:


> Ist das der Lutherweg zwischen Mühlburg und Wachsenburg - oben auf dem Kamm lang?


Nein, es ist nicht der Gustav-Freitag-Weg auf der Schloßleite zwischen den beiden genannten Burgen. Obwohl der auch sehr hübsch ist.


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Naja, das hier war die Tour....


Wir sind damals hier lang gefahren.


----------



## 29erBiker (3. Februar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wir sind damals hier lang gefahren.



Na ist ja vom Aufstieg her gleich...


----------



## olev (3. Februar 2014)

Das Bild könnte den Mühlhäuser Landgraben zeigen, so vom Aufbau her mit Wall und Graben - wo genau es sein könnte, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Der_Torsten (3. Februar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nicht der Gustav-Freitag-Weg auf der Schloßleite zwischen den beiden genannten Burgen. Obwohl der auch sehr hübsch ist.


 
Ach verdammt. Stimmt ja den blöden Lutherweg sind wir ja dann nach Arnstadt rüber.
Ich hab das L wahrscheinlich zu lang gesehen.


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Februar 2014)

olev schrieb:


> Das Bild könnte den Mühlhäuser Landgraben zeigen, so vom Aufbau her mit Wall und Graben - wo genau es sein könnte, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


Auch der Mühlhäuser Landgraben ist es nicht.


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Februar 2014)

Der_Torsten schrieb:


> Ach verdammt. Stimmt ja den blöden Lutherweg sind wir ja dann nach Arnstadt rüber.
> Ich hab das L wahrscheinlich zu lang gesehen.


OT: Wenn der Lutherweg in 2017 mal fertig ausgeschildert ist, ist das ein interessantes Vorhaben.


----------



## Der_Torsten (4. Februar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> OT: Wenn der Lutherweg in 2017 mal fertig ausgeschildert ist, ist das ein interessantes Vorhaben.


Recht haste


----------



## 29erBiker (4. Februar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> OT: Wenn der Lutherweg in 2017 mal fertig ausgeschildert ist, ist das ein interessantes Vorhaben.



Dann meldet euch rechtzeitig, bei uns ist er schon fertig ausgeschildert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (4. Februar 2014)

Das Ratebild ist aber schwer zu lösen, Torsten. Weder Söbern in Deinem gpsies account noch im Forum wird da helfen. 
Darf ich eine Tipp geben?


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Februar 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das Ratebild ist aber schwer zu lösen, Torsten. Weder Söbern in Deinem gpsies account noch im Forum wird da helfen.


Na ja, ich kann ja nicht immer leichte Rätselbilder einstellen. Allerdings hatte ich auf Udo und Kasebi gehofft. Und du solltest es ja wissen wo wir waren.
Obwohl ...  so richtig weiß ich gerade nicht, was dein Tipp mit dem gesuchten Trail/(Wander)Weg zu tun hat? 

Mein Tipp kommt heute Abend.


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Februar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Obwohl ...  so richtig weiß ich gerade nicht, was dein Tipp mit dem gesuchten Trail/(Wander)Weg zu tun hat?


Vielleicht das Datum? Und die geografische Verortung?
Grübel grübel ... waren wir da tatsächlich zusammen unterwegs?
Sollte ich lieber Bilder von gefüllten Tellern in Gaststätten zeigen?


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Februar 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Grübel grübel ... waren wir da tatsächlich zusammen unterwegs?


Ja, waren wir. Das war der Tag, an dem ich die Strecke aussuch sollte, aber am Start mein Navi restlos leerte. Es war also eine Blindflugtour. Dafür war das Ergebnis in fremden Gefilden aber sehr ordentlich. 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Sollte ich lieber Bilder von gefüllten Tellern in Gaststätten zeigen?


Hättest du machen können. Aber mit dem gesuchten Trail haben die vollen Teller nur den Tag / die Tour gemeinsam.


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Februar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Dafür war das Ergebnis in fremden Gefilden aber sehr ordentlich.


Jo schöne Tour. 
Mein Hilfe-Foto zeigt die Obere Sachsenburg. 
...der gesuchte Wanderweg befindet sich in der Nähe. Dachte ich. 
?


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Februar 2014)

Wie versprochen hier der erste Tipp:

Der Wanderweg beginnt in einem benachbarten Bundesland und endet an einem markanten Punkt in Thüringen. Von hier aus geht der Wanderweg mit dem gleichen Symbol weiter, allerdings unter einem anderen Namen. Der gesuchte Weg befindet sich auf einem Bergrücken kurz vor einer Siedlung am Ende des Wanderweges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (4. Februar 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Jo schöne Tour.
> Mein Hilfe-Foto zeigt die Obere Sachsenburg.
> ...der gesuchte Wanderweg befindet sich in der Nähe. Dachte ich.
> ?


Ich habe vermutet, dass das die obere Sachsenburg ist und ich kann mich erinnern, dass du um die Ruine herum geschlichen bist. Aber an dieses Foto kann ich mich absolut nicht erinnern. Na ja, das Alter ...

Um deinen Tipp aber noch ein wenig zu relativieren: Die Ruine liegt schon in der Nähe, aber nicht an diesem Weg.
Nun ist´s aber leicht.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Öhm ... Verbindungsweg? Bist du die Klippe hoch oder runter?
> 
> 
> Wo waren der ohmtroll und ich am 12.03.2011 (*)? Wie heißt der Weg oder der Wanderweg?
> ...


Der Finnewanderweg ist immer interessant zu fahren.


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Februar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Der Finnewanderweg ist immer interessant zu fahren.


Wenn du uns auch noch sagst, wo sich dieses Wegstück genau befindet, dann darfst du weiter machen.

Schließlich ist der Finnewanderweg zwischen ca. 65 und ca. 90 km lang. Je nachdem, welche Quelle man heranzieht.  Bei der längeren Variante soll der Wanderweg ja in deiner Heimatstadt beginnen. Stimmt das?


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wenn du uns auch noch sagst, wo sich dieses Wegstück genau befindet, dann darfst du weiter machen.
> 
> Schließlich ist der Finnewanderweg zwischen ca. 65 und ca. 90 km lang. Je nachdem, welche Quelle man heranzieht.  Bei der längeren Variante soll der Wanderweg ja in deiner Heimatstadt beginnen. Stimmt das?


Es müsste in diesem Abschnitt gewesen sein.


 


 
wenn ich mich recht daran erinnere.
Ja der Finneweg beginnt oder endet zwar nicht in Merseburg aber in Leißling bei Weißenfels steht das erste Wegezeichen.


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Februar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Es müsste in diesem Abschnitt gewesen sein.


Stimmt! Das ist genau der gesuchte Abschnitt. Die in #3117 genannte Siedlung ist die Hermann-Güntherodt-Siedlung. Auf der anderen Seite der Thüringer Pforte geht der Wanderweg als Hainleitewanderweg bis ins Eichsfeld weiter und kommt an der Burgruine vorbei.

Wen du so alles auf deinen Fotos verewigt hast ... tz tz tz.
Aber auf deinem Foto sind wir den Trail allerdings hoch gefahren. Da wollte unser Kasebi so. 



Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja der Finneweg beginnt oder endet zwar nicht in Merseburg aber in Leißling bei Weißenfels steht das erste Wegezeichen.


Warum der Finnewanderweg bei Weißenfels immer noch Finnewanderweg heißt, habe ich nicht verstanden. Die Finne ist dort schon lange zu Ende. 

Udo, bitte ein neues Foto.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Februar 2014)

Na gut, hier ein Foto Teich mit Rad, oder Brunnen mit Rad?


 
Wie heißt denn dieser Ort?


----------



## Kasebi (6. Februar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na gut, hier ein Foto Teich mit Rad, oder Brunnen mit Rad?
> Anhang anzeigen 271482
> Wie heißt denn dieser Ort?


Ich weiß zwar nicht wo das ist. Ich weiß aber das es dort zur Zeit sicher etwas anders, Wintermäßig halt, aussieht. Sogar das Bike hat sich verändert.  Das aber dauerhaft
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wo das ist. Ich weiß aber das es dort zur Zeit sicher etwas anders, Wintermäßig halt, aussieht. Sogar das Bike hat sich verändert.  Das aber dauerhaft
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Kasebi, es stimmt alles. Es ist etwas schwierig diesen Ort zu erreichen.


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Februar 2014)

Leider fehlen in Deinen älteren Tourbeschreibungen die Bilder, da meinte ich dieses Foto schon einmal gesehen zu haben. 
War das nicht bei Oldisleben oder doch eher südöstlicher?
Ich meine mal etwas von einem Kuhteich gelesen zu haben... so mal ins Blaue geraten...


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Leider fehlen in Deinen älteren Tourbeschreibungen die Bilder, da meinte ich dieses Foto schon einmal gesehen zu haben.
> War das nicht bei Oldisleben oder doch eher südöstlicher?
> Ich meine mal etwas von einem Kuhteich gelesen zu haben... so mal ins Blaue geraten...


Ja Ohmtroll die Bilder von meinen älteren Tourbeschreibungen waren bei sevenload gespeichert und verlinkt. Der Dienst hat aber den Bilderdienst eingestellt, deshalb 404. Aber du hast recht dieses Foto war im April 2009 schon mal in einem Tourbericht veröffentlicht. Oldisleben ist schon einmal heiß, aber einen Kuhteich kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (6. Februar 2014)

Du bist am Mutzenbrunnen bei Oldisleben ?


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Du bist am Mutzenbrunnen bei Oldisleben ?


Korrekt, es ist der Mutzenbrunnen. Dann mach mal weiter.
*Hier noch einige Punkte, die man beachten sollte, wenn man den Mutzenbrunnen einen Besuch abstatten möchte.*
_Grundsätzlich ist das Betreten und Befahren des Standortübungsplatzes Bad Frankenhausen ganzjährig verboten (Militärischer Sicherheitsbereich)._
_Das Gebiet rund um das Naturdenkmal Mutzenbrunnen darf nur an schießfreien Sonn- und Feiertagen betreten werden._
_In begründeten Ausnahmefälle kann die Genehmigung zum Betreten oder Befahren des Standortübungsplatzes zu anderen Zeiten, durch_
_den Standortältesten Bad Frankenhausen und Kommandeur Logistikbataillon 131, Herrn Oberstleutnant Steinseifer, erteilt werden._
_Zur Ihrer eigenen Sicherheit sind folgende Sicherheitsbestimmungen zu beachten:_
_- Es ist verboten, Ausbilungsmaterial, Munition und Munitionsteile zu berühren und aufzunehmen. Es besteht Gefahr für Leib und Leben_
_durch mögliche Blindgänger._
_- Der vorgegebene Weg zum Mutzenbrunnen (Seehausen - Borntal) darf nicht verlassen werden._
_- Eine ständige Gefahr sind Übungen von Gefechtsfahrzeugen, Straßenverschmutzungen sowie unbeleuchtete und getarnte Fahrzeuge._
_- Das Betreten des Standortübungsplatzes geschieht auf eigene Gefahr. Eine Haftung durch die Bundeswehr ist ausgeschlossen._
_Der Standortübungsplatz ist durch Warnschilder gekennzeichnet. Der Schießbetrieb wird durch rote Wandflaggen bzw. Warnleuchten, ge-_
_schlossene Schranken und Absperrposten angezeigt. Aktuelle Schießwarnungen hängen an den Zufahrtsstraßen aus._
_Der Standortälteste bittet, diesen Anweisungen Folge zu leisten, da Zuwiderhandlungen strafrechtlich verfolgt werden._
_Im Auftrag_
_Heinzel_
_Stabsfeldwebel und Feldwebel_
_für Standortangelegenheite_
_Quelle: Amtsblatt Bad Frankenhausen vom 08.09.2010_


----------



## 29erBiker (6. Februar 2014)

Na dann will ich mal.... mein heutiges Rätsel besteht aus zwei Bildern, die Frage ist wo ich mich befinde. Auf dem einen Bild schaue ich von dem Ort nach rechts und auf dem anderen nach links...


----------



## X-TRIME (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo 29erBiker,

keine Ahnung wo Du stehst, aber ich versuch mal, mich da ranzutasten.

Schaust Du, mit Lupe betrachtet,
- auf dem oberen Bild Richtung Unterloquitz und
- auf dem unteren Bild Richtung Remschütz/Kulmberghaus?

Schöne Panoramen .

Grüße


----------



## 29erBiker (7. Februar 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Hallo 29erBiker,
> 
> keine Ahnung wo Du stehst, aber ich versuch mal, mich da ranzutasten.
> 
> ...



Richtig 

Der Ort an dem ich stehe ist eine "Sackgasse" und ein Berg...wenn Du den Namen des Berges jetzt noch lieferst kannst Du weiter machen....


----------



## X-TRIME (7. Februar 2014)

Obwohl ich selbst noch nicht da war, setze ich auf: Eisenberg/Saalfeld.

Dank dem allwissenden Internet bin ich auf Deine am 01.09.2013 in GPSies eingestellte Tour Saalfeld-Eisenberg/Gipfelkreuz .....
gestoßen und da hast Du auf dem Eisenberg sozusagen wieder kehrt gemacht.

Ordentliche Tour - da braucht man nicht unbedingt in die Alpen.


----------



## 29erBiker (7. Februar 2014)

Clever und 10 Punkte für die Idee auf gpsies zu schaun. Der Eisenberg ist es aber trotzdem nicht. Der ist bewachsen und der einzige mir bekannte Aussichtspunkt dort ist das Gipfelkreuz (siehe Bild). Von dort musst Du zwangsläufig auch wieder retour, insofern richtig gedacht. 
Vom Gipfelkreuz/Eisenberg aus schaust du in Richtung Bad Blankenburg/Schwarza zur "Liske", wenn Dir das was sagt.

Du hast ja an den Bildern aber richtig erkannt, dass man auf dem oberen in Richtung Unterloquitz schaut, man sieht die aus dem Restmaterial aufgetürmten Halden.
Auf Grund der Panoramaaufnahme verwirrt das auch ein wenig, das gebe ich zu. Der Bergrücken ist gerade und nicht gewölbt, man kommt aus der Richtung, aus der der Radfahrer dort zu sehen ist. In die Richtung in der das weiße Rad steht geht es dann nicht weiter. Von dort kann man in Richtung Pößneck sehen, soviel zur geografischen Einordnung.

Also einfach noch ein bisschen auf gpsies stöbern, ich hab mehrere Strecken drin bei denen ich auf dem Berg war....


----------



## jk197 (7. Februar 2014)

Theoretisch müsste das dann ja oberhalb von Hockeroda irgendwo sein oder wie?


----------



## 29erBiker (7. Februar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Theoretisch müsste das dann ja oberhalb von Hockeroda irgendwo sein oder wie?



Mit Dir wollte ich da schonmal hin.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (7. Februar 2014)

Ich hab noch überlegt, ob das diese Spitze ist, die Du mir mal gezeigt hattest aber dann dachte ich nach den anderen Antworten, dass es die nicht ist. Jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder suchen, wie das hieß. Bekomme ich aber noch hin


----------



## jk197 (8. Februar 2014)

Isses der Holzberg bei Knobelsdorf?

Oder wars der Rabenhügel?


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Februar 2014)

Du solltest dich für eine Antwort entscheiden.


----------



## jk197 (8. Februar 2014)

Dann vesuch ich mich mal an unsere Tour zu erinnern und denke, Rabenhügel ist mir geläufiger als Holzberg.


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Februar 2014)

Gut geraten 
Du bist dran...


----------



## jk197 (8. Februar 2014)

Meine erste Vermutung war das ja eh schon also gar nicht so sehr geraten  Dann will ich mal wieder was leichtes reinstellen. Ich denke, wenn genug online sind, brauchts keine halbe Stunde  Also wo war ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (8. Februar 2014)

Im Erfurter Zoo biste,denke ich,aber in welchem Tiergehege?;-)


----------



## jk197 (8. Februar 2014)

Na das bekommst Du jetzt auch noch raus


----------



## X-TRIME (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo Bikefreunde,

ich nutze mal dieses Forum, um eine Suchaktion zu starten.

Ich war heute in der Nähe von Unterwirbach auf dem Eisenberg wandern und habe nahe der Blockhalde ein Handy gefunden.
Leider gibt es keinen Hinweis auf den Eigner und es lässt sich in Ermangelung der PIN auch nicht aktivieren.
Lange kann es aber dort nicht gelegen haben, da der Akku noch Kapazität hat.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es wahrscheinlich ein Biker verloren hat, da eine frische Radspur den gesamten Wanderweg begleitet hat und auch an der Blockhalde vorbei führte.
Reifen ganz eindeutig ein Smart Sam.

Vermisst ein Forumsuser oder Mitleser aus unserer Region ein Handy, bzw. kennt ihr Jemanden, der ein Handy sucht, dann bitte Info.
Ich drücke die Daumen.

Grüße


----------



## jk197 (8. Februar 2014)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Im Erfurter Zoo biste,denke ich,aber in welchem Tiergehege?;-)


 
Also auf jeden Fall bist Du schon mal dran und wenn Du nicht rausbekommst, welches "Gehege" das war, lös ich später noch auf


----------



## cd-surfer (8. Februar 2014)

Ich muss leider freigeben,. hab keine Bilder. Sorry,hab much zu der Antwort hinreissen Lassen,war mal einfach für mich.


----------



## cd-surfer (8. Februar 2014)

Könnte das die Terasse der Gaststätte sein?


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Februar 2014)

schön das ich noch mal reingeschaut hab, wenn freigegeben wird übernehme ich mal und frage....




Wo bin ich denn hier ?


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Februar 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Obwohl ich selbst noch nicht da war, setze ich auf: Eisenberg/Saalfeld.
> 
> Dank dem allwissenden Internet bin ich auf Deine am 01.09.2013 in GPSies eingestellte Tour Saalfeld-Eisenberg/Gipfelkreuz .....
> gestoßen und da hast Du auf dem Eisenberg sozusagen wieder kehrt gemacht.
> ...



Noch ne Nachmeldung, bei der Tour am 01.09.2013 waren wir auch auf dem Rabenhügel. 

 

Der ist immer einen Ausflug wert, kann man auch schön mit dem Lohmturm verbinden, Streckenempfehlung hier http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bzgywzwmaoozbidb&referrer=trackList


----------



## jk197 (9. Februar 2014)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Könnte das die Terasse der Gaststätte sein?


 
Siehste, so schön gelöst  Ist die Terrasse vom Weinberghaus auf dem Roten Berg. War sehr schön am Freitag da.


----------



## jk197 (9. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Noch ne Nachmeldung, bei der Tour am 01.09.2013 waren wir auch auf dem Rabenhügel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 272065
> 
> Der ist immer einen Ausflug wert, kann man auch schön mit dem Lohmturm verbinden, Streckenempfehlung hier http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bzgywzwmaoozbidb&referrer=trackList


 
Spätestens wenn mal wieder zweistellige Plusgrade sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (9. Februar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn mal wieder zweistellige Plusgrade sind.



also heute


----------



## 29erBiker (9. Februar 2014)

hat keiner eine Idee wo ich mich hier befinde ???


ganz in der Nähe geht eine Autobahn lang...


----------



## jk197 (9. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> also heute


 Bei uns warens nur 4 Grad und jetzt schneits.


----------



## jk197 (9. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> ganz in der Nähe geht eine Autobahn lang...


 
Wahrscheinlich die 71.


----------



## 29erBiker (9. Februar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Bei uns warens nur 4 Grad und jetzt schneits.



Frank und ich waren mit exposure heute hier...


----------



## 29erBiker (9. Februar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich die 71.



stimmt, es ist die 71


----------



## jk197 (9. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Frank und ich waren mit exposure heute hier...


 
Die Zickzacklinien rechts oben sehen recht interessant aus. Schwarzatal steht fest auf meinem Plan für dieses Jahr.


----------



## exposure (10. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> hat keiner eine Idee wo ich mich hier befinde ???
> Anhang anzeigen 272270
> ganz in der Nähe geht eine Autobahn lang...



Zu deinem Rätselbild weiss ich nur, dass ich da mit Sicherheit noch nie gewesen bin.

Die gestrige Tour mit euch hängt mir heute ein wenig in den Knochen,
aber schön wars. Trockene Trails und um die 10 Grad, was will man mehr.


----------



## 29erBiker (10. Februar 2014)

nächster Hinweis: Der Aussichtspunkt liegt in der Nähe von Oberhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (10. Februar 2014)

wenn keiner lösen will dann decke ich mal die Schilder auf 



 
Die Lösung gibts dann morgen...


----------



## Der_Torsten (10. Februar 2014)

Ist das der große Finsterberg? 
Verbinde mit dem Berg schlechte Erinnerungen,  daher erinner ich mich nicht mehr so genau an die Aussicht


----------



## 29erBiker (10. Februar 2014)

Nein. Der große Finsterberg ist das nicht.


----------



## h2okopf (10. Februar 2014)

Finsterberg steht ein Holzturm oben drauf bzw. eine Hütte am Nordende. Das könnt ich einordnen.

Mir war auch fast klar, dass ich die Bezeichnungen auf den Schildern alle kenne. Aber das hilft mir so überhaupt nicht, die Location einzuordnen Auch wenn ich das starke Gefühl habe, das zu kennen, es kommt keine Idee.


----------



## Waldschratt (11. Februar 2014)

Hans Kehr Stein?


----------



## 29erBiker (11. Februar 2014)

Waldschratt schrieb:


> Hans Kehr Stein?



Nein, der Hans-Kehr-Stein ist es auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (11. Februar 2014)

ich werd mal auflösen, sonst wird das zu langatmig, hätte nicht gedacht das es so schwerfällt...

Also, 1. Hinweis, in der Nähe ist eine Autobahn, die A 71
	   2. Hinweis, Oberhof liegt in der Nähe

hier der Beweis, es ist der Aussichtspunkt "Hoher Stein"




Quelle: gpsies.com


----------



## jk197 (12. Februar 2014)

Laß mich raten, Ihr habt auf Eurer Rennsteigtour in Oberhof übernachtet und wart am Abend noch nicht kaputt genug, deswegen habt Ihr da auch gleich noch ne kleine Runde gedreht  Wie kommt man denn bitte dahin?


----------



## 29erBiker (12. Februar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Laß mich raten, Ihr habt auf Eurer Rennsteigtour in Oberhof übernachtet und wart am Abend noch nicht kaputt genug, deswegen habt Ihr da auch gleich noch ne kleine Runde gedreht  Wie kommt man denn bitte dahin?



Das war Teil der Tour-->http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kkxjaesvjzevtvgk
und da haben wir nirgends übernachtet.
Absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## h2okopf (12. Februar 2014)

Ich war in der Ecke auch schon unterwegs, allerdings ein wenig weiter den Hang unten zum Ausgebrannten Stein. Von oben habe ich mir die Ecke nicht angeschaut, daher konnt ich das nicht einordnen. Naja, ist bestimmt dieses Jahr Zeit, da mal nachzubessern.


----------



## 29erBiker (12. Februar 2014)

Da bin ich jetzt ja nochmal dran und bring mal das hier:


 
Wo bin ich ?


----------



## h2okopf (12. Februar 2014)

Man man man, das kommt mir schon wieder bekannt vor. Hab aber keine Ahnung, was das ist. Falls ich nicht falsch liege, müsste ich das auf einer Tour ab Ohrdruf gesehen haben, aber mehr bekomme ich da nicht zusammen. Kann aber auch gut sein, dass ich völlig daneben liege und das in einer ganz anderen Ecke ist.


----------



## Der_Torsten (12. Februar 2014)

Das Bild kenn ich von der Böhmischen Schwzeiz. 
Das ist aber irgendwie nicht in Thüringen.


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Februar 2014)

h2okopf schrieb:


> ...
> Naja, ist bestimmt dieses Jahr Zeit, da mal nachzubessern.


Ich hab´s mir auch auf die Liste geschrieben.


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Da bin ich jetzt ja nochmal dran und bring mal das hier:
> Anhang anzeigen 272755
> Wo bin ich ?


Ist das der Auslauf des Haselbachstollens am Südzipfel der TS Schmalwasser?


----------



## 29erBiker (12. Februar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ist das der Auslauf des Haselbachstollens am Südzipfel der TS Schmalwasser?



Hmm.... zumindest ist die von Dir genannte Bezeichnung nicht die die ich suche. Ich habe noch ein Bild auf dem die Bezeichnung der Stelle steht und die ist eindeutig. Ich muss sagen ich kenne mich in der Ecke nicht so aus da ich nur einmal, nämlich als das Foto entstand, dort war.
Ich hab auch mal Tante Google befragt und bei der Bezeichnung die ich dort gelesen habe kommt Deine nicht vor. 
Deshalb würde ich das jetzt nicht als gelöst betrachten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (13. Februar 2014)

Wenn es nicht der Haselbachstollen ist, dann sollte es der Gerastollen südlich der Ohra-TS sein. Das war meine erste Idee. Allerdings sieht mein Foto anders aus. Kann auch ein anderer Standort sein. Aber das hier, kommt deinem schon sehr nah.


----------



## 29erBiker (13. Februar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht der Haselbachstollen ist, dann sollte es der Gerastollen südlich der Ohra-TS sein. Das war meine erste Idee. Allerdings sieht mein Foto anders aus. Kann auch ein anderer Standort sein. Aber das hier, kommt deinem schon sehr nah.



Die Bezeichnung der Stelle ist "Triefstein", das wollte ich eigentlich hören. Aber ich denke man kann es als gelöst durchgehen lassen. 
Mach bitte weiter 

Das andere Bild was ich dazu hab liefere ich heute Abend nach, hab ich zu Hause.


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnung der Stelle ist "Triefstein", das wollte ich eigentlich hören. Aber ich denke man kann es als gelöst durchgehen lassen.
> Mach bitte weiter
> 
> Das andere Bild was ich dazu hab liefere ich heute Abend nach, hab ich zu Hause.


Ich habe mein Foto vom Gerastollen herausgesucht:



Auf dem rechten Schild steht Gerastollen und links Pegel Luisenthal. Außerdem gibt´s da noch die Tafel zum Andenken an den Oberforstrath Salzmann.


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Mach bitte weiter


Mache ich. Danke!

Wo stehen die Lady und Herren und was bestaunen sie gerade?


----------



## 29erBiker (13. Februar 2014)

So, jetzt mein Schild 






 Deshalb ging ich davon aus das die Felsformation Triefstein heißt....


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> ...
> Deshalb ging ich davon aus das die Felsformation Triefstein heißt....


Danke, wieder etwas dazu gelernt. Das Schild stand nicht auf/an unserem Weg. 

Wir sind westlich um die Ohra-TS herum gefahren und dann im Tal weiter den Weg nach Oberhof hoch. Ihr seid ja direkt an dem Schild vorbei über den Herrenweg zur Wegscheide gefahren.


----------



## 29erBiker (13. Februar 2014)

Ja, macht ja nix, dafür haben wir ja das Forum hier....


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Ja, macht ja nix, dafür haben wir ja das Forum hier....


... und osm.org kennt diese Klippe nun auch.


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Februar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wo stehen die Lady und Herren und was bestaunen sie gerade?


Ich hätte gedacht, dass die Lösung ohne Umschweife genannt wird. Wahrscheinlich gucken die abgebildeten Personen bzw. die weiteren Mitfahrer hier nicht herein.

Mein erster Tipp: Das Tal zwischen dem Bergrücken links und den Standort heißt "Langes Tal" und beginnt/endet an einem Freilichtmuseum. Aber dieses Tal wird nicht bestaunt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (15. Februar 2014)

Mein zweiter Tipp: das Freilichtmuseum war mal ne Königspfalz und das gesuchte wurde später einem deutschen Kaiser gewidmet.


----------



## fehlfokus (15. Februar 2014)

Ich würde sagen ihr steht irgendwo im Südharz und schaut zum Kyffhäuserdenkmal? Wobei sich "irgendwo" durch mich nicht verfeinern lässt, ohne dort gewesen zu sein .


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Februar 2014)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen ihr steht irgendwo im Südharz ...


Der Südharz und das Kyffhäuser sind geologisch Brüder. Auch wenn wir nicht im Südharz waren, ich lasse es mal gelten ...



fehlfokus schrieb:


> ... und schaut zum Kyffhäuserdenkmal? ...


... vor allem weil diese Antwort richtig ist. 






fehlfokus schrieb:


> ... Wobei sich "irgendwo" durch mich nicht verfeinern lässt, ...


Das "irgendwo" war ein Aussichtspunkt südlich des Denkmals und östlich der Kaulsberge.



fehlfokus schrieb:


> ... ohne dort gewesen zu sein .


Das solltest du nachholen! 

@fehlfokus, das nächste Rätsel bitte!


----------



## fehlfokus (16. Februar 2014)

Juhu!  Ich werde im April den Kyffhäuserlauf via MTB mitfahren, dann habe ich auch dazu Gelegenheit.

Mein Rätsel: wie heißt der Turm und wo steht er (war hoffentlich noch nicht zu oft)?


----------



## fehlfokus (16. Februar 2014)

Ach Mist, sehe gerade das der *Fröbelturm* bereits dieses Jahr gesucht wurde. Somit gebe ich mal an jemanden mit neuem Bildmaterial ab! Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Der_Torsten (16. Februar 2014)

Hier mal was einfaches.

Wo stehe ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (17. Februar 2014)

Der_Torsten schrieb:


> Hier mal was einfaches.
> Wo stehe ich?


Auf dem Turm der Veste Wachsenburg.


----------



## derZimbo (17. Februar 2014)

Du stehst auf der Wachsenburg. Blick zur Mühlburg.
Über den Kammrücken läuft der Gustav-Freitag-Weg.


----------



## jk197 (17. Februar 2014)

Zeitgleich


----------



## derZimbo (17. Februar 2014)

Ich war ne Minute zu langsam


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Februar 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Du stehst auf der Wachsenburg. Blick zur Mühlburg.
> Über den Kammrücken läuft der Gustav-Freitag-Weg.


Da deine Antwort die ausführlichere ist, solltest du im Falle einer Bestätigung weiter machen. Warten wir mal auf eine Bestätigung.


----------



## Der_Torsten (17. Februar 2014)

Ja ich stand ganz oben auf dem Hohenloheturm. Dem Turm der Veste.
Der war endlich mal offen. 
Da _Torsten_ schneller war,  hat er das Vorrecht.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Februar 2014)

Der_Torsten schrieb:


> Da _Torsten_ schneller war,  hat er das Vorrecht.


Danke, aber wie schon geschrieben,würde ich an derZimbo abgeben.


----------



## derZimbo (18. Februar 2014)

Mist jetz hab ich gerade so n schönes Bild gefunden und muss feststellen das es knapp in Sachsen liegt.
Na dann versuchen wirs mal hiermit.
Ist bestimmt recht easy.

Wo steh ich und auf was schau ich?


----------



## 29erBiker (18. Februar 2014)

Du schaust auf den Campingplatz Hopfenmühle am Hohenwartestausee ?

Du könntest auf dem Bockfelsen stehen.


----------



## jk197 (18. Februar 2014)

Und zwar von hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (18. Februar 2014)

Mensch das ging flott...
Nun ist der 29er wieder dran.


----------



## jk197 (18. Februar 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Mist jetz hab ich gerade so n schönes Bild gefunden und muss feststellen das es knapp in Sachsen liegt.
> Na dann versuchen wirs mal hiermit.
> Ist bestimmt recht easy.
> 
> Wo steh ich und auf was schau ich?


 
Stell doch mal solang das Sachsenbild rein, bis der 29er was Neues hat. Vom Bockfelsen geht übrigens ein schöner Weg runter, den ich beim ersten Mal da oben so gar nicht wahr genommen hatte.


----------



## derZimbo (18. Februar 2014)

Vom Bockfelsen kannst du links oder rechts rum da kommst du jeweils auf den Weg der theoretisch um den ganzen Stausee führt.
Ist aber sehr verwachsen. Eine Richtung führt zum Drachenschwanz, die andere zur Portenschmiede


----------



## jk197 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich meine den Richtung Portenschmiede runter und ich glaube, da konnte man dann sogar unten am Wasser wieder zurück Richtung Drachenschwanz. ich denk, da werde ich mich dieses Jahr mal bissl mehr rumtreiben, Bleiloch kenne ich nun schon fast alles. Wobei ich jetzt auch ne schöne Runde in und um Lobenstein gefunden habe und Ziegenrück juckt mich auch noch.


----------



## 29erBiker (18. Februar 2014)

Dann will ich mal wieder...



 
Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## chost (18. Februar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ich meine den Richtung Portenschmiede runter und ich glaube, da konnte man dann sogar unten am Wasser wieder zurück Richtung Drachenschwanz. ich denk, da werde ich mich dieses Jahr mal bissl mehr rumtreiben, Bleiloch kenne ich nun schon fast alles. Wobei ich jetzt auch ne schöne Runde in und um Lobenstein gefunden habe und Ziegenrück juckt mich auch noch.



mach das mal ,sind echt sehr schöne trail dort auch um ziegenrück herrum.

mfg


----------



## jk197 (19. Februar 2014)

Das könnte irgendwo oberhalb von Probstzella mit Blick aufs Loquitztal sein in Richtung Bayerische Grenze.


----------



## 29erBiker (19. Februar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Das könnte irgendwo oberhalb von Probstzella mit Blick aufs Loquitztal sein in Richtung Bayerische Grenze.



komplett falsche Richtung


----------



## jk197 (19. Februar 2014)

Nee warte mal, dann müsste da auch ne Schiene sein. Ansonsten fallen mir bei so engem Fluss-/Straßenverlauf nur noch das Sormitztal und das Schwarzatal ein. Schwarzatal kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus also tippe ich mal darauf. Schwarzatal müsste auch ne Schiene sein, oder? Ich such mal noch bissl weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exposure (19. Februar 2014)

Im Schwarzatal gibts keine Schienen.


----------



## 29erBiker (19. Februar 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Im Schwarzatal gibts keine Schienen.



wie wahr


----------



## jk197 (19. Februar 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Im Schwarzatal gibts keine Schienen.


 
Es gibt sogar ne Schwarzatalbahn und die fährt nicht auf der Straße


----------



## jk197 (19. Februar 2014)

Gut, nach den Ausführungen gerade denke ich aber, dass ich mit dem Schwarzatal gar nicht mal so schlecht liege und dann irgendwo in dem Teil, wo es keine Schienen gibt also vor Sitzendorf. Das grenzt das Ganze ja schon mal ein  Gibts da nicht irgendeinen komischen Felsen...


----------



## jk197 (19. Februar 2014)

Ins Blaue: Siegfriedfelsen...


----------



## jk197 (19. Februar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ins Blaue: Siegfriedfelsen...


 Dann doch lieber schwarz wie Schwarzatal: Elisabethfelsen und wahrscheinlich aufgenommen auf Eurer Tour letzthin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (19. Februar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber schwarz wie Schwarzatal: Elisabethfelsen und wahrscheinlich aufgenommen auf Eurer Tour letzthin.



ich hätte es doch nicht für jeden freischalten sollen bei gpsies 

aber Elisabethfelsen ist richtig, Du bist dran

und so siehts dort aus


----------



## jk197 (19. Februar 2014)

Gefunden hab ichs bei Google Maps über den Verlauf der Schwarza und dann mit Panoramio Bildern. Die Annahme lag dann nahe, dass das auf Eurer Tour entstanden ist. Sieht auf jeden Fall richtig interessant aus. Bild von mir kommt dann später, ich denke, ich müsste noch was haben.


----------



## exposure (19. Februar 2014)

Kannst ja dich ja gern mal dazugesellen, wenn wir wieder ne Runde dort drehen.
Ich habs ja vor der Haustür und finde es immer wieder herrlich.


----------



## jk197 (19. Februar 2014)

Da komm ich definitiv gern drauf zurück. Ich zeig Dir dann auch gern mal mein Revier


----------



## 29erBiker (19. Februar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Da komm ich definitiv gern drauf zurück. Ich zeig Dir dann auch gern mal mein Revier



zeigst Du mir Dein Revier, zeig ich Dir mein Revier


----------



## exposure (19. Februar 2014)

So machen wir das.


----------



## jk197 (19. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> zeigst Du mir Dein Revier, zeig ich Dir mein Revier


 So läuft der Hase oder das Laufrad  So, hier mein Bild, ich finde ziemlich einfach aber vielleicht auch für jemanden erkennbar, der nicht aus der Gegend kommt. Also, was sehen wir hier?


----------



## 29erBiker (19. Februar 2014)

ist das Ruppersdorf ?


----------



## exposure (20. Februar 2014)

Remda, Heilsberg? ... im Hintergrund so ein Türmchen, kommt mir
irgendwie bekannt vor, ich war da schonmal  .


----------



## Der_Torsten (20. Februar 2014)

Die Landschaft kommt mir bekannt vor.  Aber der Kirchturm nicht. 

Zwischen Kirchheim und Hohenfelden um den Riechheimer herum sieht es ähnlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (20. Februar 2014)

Also Ruppersdorf ist es nicht, das hab ich inzwischen selbst rausgefunden. Die Kirche passt nicht. 

Aber ich glaube jetzt sicher zu wissen wo es ist. Es sollte Lehesten sein. Der Turm im Hintergrund ist ein ehemaliger Grenzturm.
Dein Standort sollte irgendwo auf der L1096 sein, Röttersdorfer Straße oder so, genauer bekomm ich das nicht hin.


----------



## jk197 (20. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> ist das Ruppersdorf ?


 Nein


----------



## jk197 (20. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Also Ruppersdorf ist es nicht, das hab ich inzwischen selbst rausgefunden. Die Kirche passt nicht.
> 
> Aber ich glaube jetzt sicher zu wissen wo es ist. Es sollte Lehesten sein. Der Turm im Hintergrund ist ein ehemaliger Grenzturm.
> Dein Standort sollte irgendwo auf der L1096 sein, Röttersdorfer Straße oder so, genauer bekomm ich das nicht hin.


 
Richtig, hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so schwer ist, liegt aber wohl daran, dass dort der Rennsteigwanderweg wesentlich schöner ist als der Radwanderweg (auf dem befinde ich mich da nämlich). Indiz war auf jeden Fall der auffällige Grenzturm. Ich denke, von denen gibt es nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viele. Und natürlich der Schiefer, wobei der bei uns hier jedes Ortsbild prägt.


----------



## jk197 (20. Februar 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Remda, Heilsberg? ... im Hintergrund so ein Türmchen, kommt mir
> irgendwie bekannt vor, ich war da schonmal  .


 
Dass Du da schon mal warst würde ich jetzt nicht ausschliessen  Der 29er hats gelöst.


----------



## jk197 (20. Februar 2014)

Der_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Landschaft kommt mir bekannt vor.  Aber der Kirchturm nicht.
> 
> Zwischen Kirchheim und Hohenfelden um den Riechheimer herum sieht es ähnlich aus.


 
Das kleine Detail links oben im Bild hat ziemlich genau verraten, wo der Ort liegen muss, nämlich an der ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze. Der 29er hats schon gelöst, es ist Lehesten fotografiert vom Rennsteigradwanderweg (der einen da ca 5 km Umweg ins Tal runter und wieder hoch schickt).


----------



## 29erBiker (20. Februar 2014)

Dann will ich gleich mal loslegen...



 
Wo bin ich ?


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Wo bin ich ?


M.M.n. nördlich von Kunitz, auf der Burgruine Gleisberg oder auch Kunitzburg genannt.


----------



## jk197 (20. Februar 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> M.M.n. nördlich von Kunitz, auf der Burgruine Gleisberg oder aus Kunitzburg genannt.


 
Würd eich auch sagen  Irgendwie kommt mir das Bild ansich auch bekannt vor.


----------



## 29erBiker (20. Februar 2014)

Kunitzburg ist richtig, wir haben anlässlich der Befahrung der Horizontale einen Abstecher dahin gemacht.





_torsten_ ist dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exposure (20. Februar 2014)

Als ehemaliger Jenaer hätte ich das auch gewusst. Bin früher gern
die Hufeisenrunde gefahren. Kunitzburg hoch, Hufeisen rum bis zum Jenzig und
dann die Freeride-Strecke runter zum Erlkönig... da hört man so schnell nicht
mehr auf mit grinsen.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> _torsten_ ist dran...


In der Gegend waren wir schon ein paar Mal. Ob dieses Rästel schon dabei war, weiß ich gerade nicht. 
Aber trotzdem, was ist dort oben zu sehen?


----------



## 29erBiker (20. Februar 2014)

Der Himmel? ? Bäume? Felsen?


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Der Himmel? ? Bäume? Felsen?


Nun ja, schon richtig. Aber der Felsen hat einen Namen.


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Februar 2014)

So sieht das Teil von oben aus:




Unweit davon sieht´s so aus:


----------



## _torsten_ (22. Februar 2014)

Nun sollte es lösbar sein:




Oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (22. Februar 2014)

Tja, das ist die Reinsburg, war ich vorgestern erst wieder. Außerdem der Blick nach Kleinbreitenbach/Plaue und das erste Bild dürfte unterhalb sein, eventuell an der Seite zwischen Schmerfeld und Reinsfeld. Achja, den "von-Bach-zu-Goethe"-Weg hast du da auch noch bei. Aber wo der Felsen ist oder wie der heißt: Keine Ahnung.


----------



## _torsten_ (22. Februar 2014)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Tja, das ist die Reinsburg, war ich vorgestern erst wieder. Außerdem der Blick nach Kleinbreitenbach/Plaue und das erste Bild dürfte unterhalb sein, eventuell an der Seite zwischen Schmerfeld und Reinsfeld. Achja, den "von-Bach-zu-Goethe"-Weg hast du da auch noch bei. Aber wo der Felsen ist oder wie der heißt: Keine Ahnung.


Richtig, richtig, richtig, richtig. Der Felsen steht in etwa am Kartenmarker, also von der Reinsburg Richtung Norden. Das erste Bild entstand auf dem Forstweg, der nördlich von West nach Ost um die Reinsburg herum führt.




h2okopf, mach bitte weiter.

Ich war heute auf den Drei Gleichen unterwegs.


----------



## h2okopf (22. Februar 2014)

Ok, dann machen wir mal hiermit weiter:






Gesucht ist die Ortsbezeichnung die auf dem Schild steht, welches sich bei den Bäumen rechts von der Hütte befindet. Zu lesen aus der anderen Richtung, bevor jemand die Bildverarbeitung anwirft. *g*


----------



## h2okopf (23. Februar 2014)

Hm, mir scheint es nutzt sonst keiner die meiner Ansicht nach entspannteste Möglichkeit, um von Geraberg nach Gehlberg zu kommen. Oder wie soll ich die Ruhe hier sonst deuten?


----------



## jk197 (25. Februar 2014)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Hm, mir scheint es nutzt sonst keiner die meiner Ansicht nach entspannteste Möglichkeit, um von Geraberg nach Gehlberg zu kommen. Oder wie soll ich die Ruhe hier sonst deuten?


 Scheint wohl wirklich so. ich mein, bei uns das Wetteratal sieht ähnlich aus aber nach Gehlberg kommt man da nicht wirklich


----------



## fehlfokus (25. Februar 2014)

Die entspannteste Möglichkeit nach Gehlberg zu kommen ist der Zug . Für mich eigentlich meist die Ausgangsstation um in den Th. Wald zu touren.


----------



## h2okopf (25. Februar 2014)

Gehlberger Bahnhof ist aber unten im Tal, da ist man noch lange nicht in Gehlberg.

Ok, wenn es also keiner weiß hier die Auflösung:

Es ist die Gabelbachwiese. Selbige liegt wenn man das Tal der zahmen Gera von Geraberg aus hinein fährt, in Richtung Löffeltal. Einziger Abzweig, den man beachten sollte ist an der Gabelung auf der Weise, wo geradeaus ein paar Meter weiter das kleine Wehr ist, rechts halten.

Über diesen Weg kommt man sehr entspannt nach Gehlberg. Es gibt nur einen sehr kurzen Anschnitt von etwa 10 Höhenmetern, der an die 10% Steigung herangeht, der Rest ist deutlich flacher. Ok, auf den Wiesen kurz vor Gehlberg kommt es vielleicht auch nochmal an die 10% heran, aber nicht lange. An diesem auf den Foto links befindlichen Bach fährt man eine ganze Weile entlang und das macht das Tal da recht idyllisch.

Wer will kann ein neues Bild posten, ansonsten kann ich erst heute Abend, wenn ich zuhause bin, was neues einstellen.


----------



## derZimbo (25. Februar 2014)

Wärst du in der Lage die von dir beschriebene Stelle mal auf einer Map zu kartografieren?
Ich würde da gern mal langtouren.


----------



## h2okopf (25. Februar 2014)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das etwas zu viel verlangt ist. Aber der Link zeigt glaube ich das Gabeltal mit der entsprechenden Wiese in der Bildmitte.


----------



## derZimbo (25. Februar 2014)

Danke. Da werd ich mal demnächst lang radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschratt (26. Februar 2014)

Das ist das Gabeltal, allerdings habe ich mir nicht gemerkt was da auf dem Schild steht.


----------



## _torsten_ (26. Februar 2014)

h2okopf schrieb:


> ...
> Wer will kann ein neues Bild posten, ansonsten kann ich erst heute Abend, wenn ich zuhause bin, was neues einstellen.


Wenn niemand will, will ich.

Wo war ich?


----------



## derZimbo (27. Februar 2014)

Will wirklich Keiner antworten?
Ich dachte ich lasse mal jemanden zu Wort kommen der im Anschluß ein paar schöne Bilder posten kann als ich.


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Februar 2014)

Ich dachte, dieses "Aquädukt" ist bekannter. Scheinbar fahren alle, die auf der Runde mit den Drei Thüringer Wahrzeichen zwischen Gotha und Arnstadt unterwegs sind, zu schnell durch den Ort. Macht´s wie ich: fahrt einfach langsamer. Dann könnt ihr u. a. schöne Fachwerk- und andere Mühlen und auch solche Bauwerke entdecken.


----------



## derZimbo (27. Februar 2014)

Ich stand mal n längeres Stück davor und hab n Schlauch gewechselt ;-) Ein paar Meter weiter ist dann auch ne Sitzgruppe, da kann man sein Zeug gut ablegen.


----------



## 29erBiker (27. Februar 2014)

_Aquädukt: Der künstliche Bachlauf führte einst zur Steigmühle_
Mühlberg
So steil wie es zuvor berauf ging geht es nun wieder bergab. Nach dem Abstieg führt ein Feldweg bis zur Autobahnabfahrt "Mühlberg", wo man die A4 unterquert. Nur wenig später kommt der Ortseingang von Mühlberg mit der über dem Ort thronenden Mühlburg. Die Gemeinde Mühlberg wurde 704 erstmals schriftlich erwähnt und ist damit der älteste Ort Thüringens. Hinter der Tankstelle hält man sich links. Bald erreicht man den Burgbach. Hier lohnt sich ein kleiner Abstecher zur Öl- und Graupenmühle, welche seit 1995 wieder funktionstüchtig ist, altertümlich eingerichtet wurde und im Rahmen einer Führung besichtigt werden kann.
Doch der Ort hat noch mehr zu bieten. Wenn man genügend Zeit hat, sollte man dem Bach bis zu seiner 1 km entfernten Quelle, dem Mühlberger Spring, folgen. Der Spring ist eine sehr wasserreiche Karstquelle. Auf dem Weg dorthin kommt man an einer Bachführung im Holzgerinne (Aquädukt), an der Wehrkirche Sankt Lukas und an mehreren historischen Bauernhöfen vorbei.
Auch der zur Burg führende Wanderweg geht durch den Ort. Er ist gut ausgeschildert, durchquert das ehemalige Vorwerk der Mühlburg und beginnt am Ortsrand anzusteigen. Hier befindet sich auch ein sehr schönes Gasthaus. In einem weiten Bogen führt nun der Weg hinauf zur Ruine der Mühlburg. Auch hier kann man vom Burgturm aus die Landschaft bewundern. Vor Ort gibt es außerdem ein kleines Museum und einen Imbiss.

Danke Google....


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Februar 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> _Aquädukt: Der künstliche Bachlauf führte einst zur Steigmühle_
> Mühlberg
> So steil wie es zuvor berauf ging geht es nun wieder bergab. Nach dem Abstieg führt ein Feldweg bis zur Autobahnabfahrt "Mühlberg", wo man die A4 unterquert. Nur wenig später kommt der Ortseingang von Mühlberg mit der über dem Ort thronenden Mühlburg. Die Gemeinde Mühlberg wurde 704 erstmals schriftlich erwähnt und ist damit der älteste Ort Thüringens. Hinter der Tankstelle hält man sich links. Bald erreicht man den Burgbach. Hier lohnt sich ein kleiner Abstecher zur Öl- und Graupenmühle, welche seit 1995 wieder funktionstüchtig ist, altertümlich eingerichtet wurde und im Rahmen einer Führung besichtigt werden kann.
> Doch der Ort hat noch mehr zu bieten. Wenn man genügend Zeit hat, sollte man dem Bach bis zu seiner 1 km entfernten Quelle, dem Mühlberger Spring, folgen. Der Spring ist eine sehr wasserreiche Karstquelle. Auf dem Weg dorthin kommt man an einer Bachführung im Holzgerinne (Aquädukt), an der Wehrkirche Sankt Lukas und an mehreren historischen Bauernhöfen vorbei.
> ...


Wenn du mir mit deiner sehr umfangreichen Antwort sagen willst, dass ich in Mühlberg gestanden habe, dann hast du Recht und darfst weiter machen. Das Foto ist letzten Samstag auf unserer Drei-Gleichen-Runde entstanden.


----------



## 29erBiker (27. Februar 2014)

Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## exposure (28. Februar 2014)

Hey, den Blick hatte ich gestern Abend erst wieder.   
Würde mich wundern, wenn das jemand rauskriegt.

Gruß
exposure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (28. Februar 2014)

Ist das Sondershausen mit dem Possen?


----------



## 29erBiker (28. Februar 2014)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Ist das Sondershausen mit dem Possen?



Nein.


----------



## jk197 (28. Februar 2014)

Also ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, das ist Bad Blankenburg, im Hintergrund sieht man dei Heidecksburg und Du stehst bei Eurer Tour oberhalb des Zickzackweges, von dem ich gesagt hatte, dass er interessant aussieht und ich den auch mal fahren will


----------



## 29erBiker (28. Februar 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Also ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, das ist Bad Blankenburg, im Hintergrund sieht man dei Heidecksburg und Du stehst bei Eurer Tour oberhalb des Zickzackweges, von dem ich gesagt hatte, dass er interessant aussieht und ich den auch mal fahren will



Bissl ungenau. Der Punkt hat einen Namen.....


----------



## h2okopf (28. Februar 2014)

Ich werf mal Hünenkuppe in der Raum. Allerdings war ich auf der Seite vom Schwarzatal noch nicht, von daher kann ich's nicht wissen.


----------



## 29erBiker (28. Februar 2014)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Ich werf mal Hünenkuppe in der Raum. Allerdings war ich auf der Seite vom Schwarzatal noch nicht, von daher kann ich's nicht wissen.



Sehr gut, gelöst. Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (28. Februar 2014)

und so sieht sie aus...


----------



## h2okopf (1. März 2014)

Bin erst morgen wieder in der Nähe vom Bilderdepot. Wer will, darf gern vorher was reinstellen.


----------



## exposure (1. März 2014)

Dann mach ich mal schnell eins, wo stehe ich hier?






Etwas größer gibts das Bild hier.  *<click>*

Gruß
exposure


----------



## h2okopf (1. März 2014)

Auf der Seite hab ich mich am Sonntag rumgetrieben. Da ich da nicht runter wollte, frag ich mich noch, warum da etwas weiter oben ein Schild steht, dass der Weg "nur für Geübte" geeignet ist und was man geübt haben muss, um da lang zu dürfen.


----------



## X-TRIME (1. März 2014)

Aussichtspunkt "Am Fürstenstand" mit Blick auf Bad Blankenburg und Rudolsatdt-Schwarza.

Grüße


----------



## exposure (1. März 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Aussichtspunkt "Am Fürstenstand" mit Blick auf Bad Blankenburg und Rudolsatdt-Schwarza.
> 
> Grüße



Absolut richtig.  Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## chost (1. März 2014)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Auf der Seite hab ich mich am Sonntag rumgetrieben. Da ich da nicht runter wollte, frag ich mich noch, warum da etwas weiter oben ein Schild steht, dass der Weg "nur für Geübte" geeignet ist und was man geübt haben muss, um da lang zu dürfen.



würde ich auch gern wissen.

mfg


----------



## exposure (1. März 2014)

Da kommt der Kirchfelsen, dort kann man klettern. Zu Fuß kommt man auch runter, mit dem Bike wohl eher nicht bzw nur für geübte.


----------



## X-TRIME (1. März 2014)

Von mir mal eine kleine botanische Kuriosität als Bilderrätsel - eine Vereinigung aus Baum und Markierungsstein.





Nur unweit entfernt davon befindet sich der nachfolgende Wegweiser, den es zu erraten gilt





Grüße


----------



## jk197 (2. März 2014)

Könnte irgendwo in der Nähe von Remschütz sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (2. März 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Könnte irgendwo in der Nähe von Remschütz sein.



Ja und nein, je nachdem in welchem Maßstab man denkt bzw. rechnet.
Hier eher nein, obwohl Remschütz schon in der Nähe liegt.
Der normale Tourenfahrer, wie auch ich, wird an dieser Örtlichkeit wahrscheinlich nur selten oder gar nicht vorbeikommen, bzw. die Verwachsung gar nicht wahrnehmen, wenn er den Hohlweg als Abfaht benutzt.
Die Entdeckung war daher mehr Zufall, da ich in der Gegenrichtung an der Stelle schiebend unterwegs war und mich vertan hatte.

Das nachfolgende Bild zeigt die Gegebenheit mit einem größeren Ausschnitt.
Der Wegweiser, der gesucht wird, ist in der Bildmitte links zu sehen.





Scheint doch schwieriger zu sein als gedacht.
Deshalb ein weiterer Hinweis:
Liegt an einem bekannten ?-Städte-Weg in der Nähe eines Ortes mit Bad ......, aber Achtung, es ist nicht Bad Salzungen .


----------



## jk197 (5. März 2014)

Immer noch keine Ahnung.

Wobei es der 3-Städte-Weg Saalfeld-Rudolstadt-BAD Blankenburg sein könnte. Da bin ich halt eher selten unterwegs.

Und die Wegmarkierung grünes Kreuz würde dann irgendwas mit dem Hainberggipfel zu tun haben.


----------



## 29erBiker (5. März 2014)

Es ist der 3-Städte-Weg Saalfeld-Bad Blankenburg-Rudolstadt (beschildert mit dem roten Kreis auf weißem Grund), aber wo der Hohlweg ist ? keine Ahnung. Dachte zuerst es ist der Hohlweg von der Preilipper Kuppe hinunter in Richtung Oberpreilipp, den bin ich schon gefahren, aber der ist ja näher an Rudolstadt als an Bad Blankenburg...


----------



## jk197 (5. März 2014)

Also ich würde jetzt mal frech behaupten, der Hohlweg geht vom Hainberggipfel runter nach Bad Blankenburg


----------



## X-TRIME (5. März 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Also ich würde jetzt mal frech behaupten, der Hohlweg geht vom Hainberggipfel runter nach Bad Blankenburg



Echt schwere Geburt, aber es ist ja auch eine spezielle Ecke, die nicht unbedingt an einer frequentierten MTB-Route liegt.
Deine Antwort lass ich jetzt mal gelten - gesucht war der Wegweiser "Am Hainberg Anstieg".
Siehe:









Mach bitte weiter jk197.


----------



## jk197 (5. März 2014)

Ich muss heute Abend mal nach nem Bild schauen oder schnell noch eins machen


----------



## exposure (5. März 2014)

Hmm, war schon oft aufm Hainberg, aber nie aus dieser Richtung hoch oder runter gelaufen/gefahren.
Muss ich doch mal probieren.


----------



## 29erBiker (5. März 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Hmm, war schon oft aufm Hainberg, aber nie aus dieser Richtung hoch oder runter gelaufen/gefahren.
> Muss ich doch mal probieren.



wollte ich Dir schon vorschlagen....


----------



## exposure (5. März 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> wollte ich Dir schon vorschlagen....



... ich bin aber momentan (Hinter-) "radlos"   , wird wahrscheinlich nix bis zum Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (5. März 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> ... ich bin aber momentan (Hinter-) "radlos"   , wird wahrscheinlich nix bis zum Wochenende.


 Da geht der Trend zum Zweitrad


----------



## jk197 (5. März 2014)

So, wo war ich hier?


----------



## fehlfokus (6. März 2014)

Puh, so ganz ohne Anhaltspunkt. Ich bin gespannt ob das jemand weiß, mein Gedächtnis ist leider nicht fotografisch und die Szene leider wenig individuell.


----------



## 29erBiker (6. März 2014)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Puh, so ganz ohne Anhaltspunkt. Ich bin gespannt ob das jemand weiß, mein Gedächtnis ist leider nicht fotografisch und die Szene leider wenig individuell.



dem schließe ich mich an....


----------



## derZimbo (6. März 2014)

Anhand des Wegweisers würd ich sagen das da ein weißes R am Schild steht. Aber wo das ist.... kein Plan.


----------



## 29erBiker (6. März 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Anhand des Wegweisers würd ich sagen das da ein weißes R am Schild steht. Aber wo das ist.... kein Plan.



auf den Rennsteig hätte ich auch getippt, aber wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Torsten (6. März 2014)

Könnte auf dem Rennsteig die Rechtskurve kurz vor der Ebertswiese sein. Die hab ich schon mal nicht bekommen und mich in nem Gebüsch wieder gefunden.


----------



## h2okopf (6. März 2014)

Wenn das mit dem Rennsteig stimmt, tippe ich auf Loquitzquelle. Die sollte ein paar Meter hinter dem Fotografen sein, der hier stehen sollte.


----------



## jk197 (6. März 2014)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Wenn das mit dem Rennsteig stimmt, tippe ich auf Loquitzquelle. Die sollte ein paar Meter hinter dem Fotografen sein, der hier stehen sollte.


 

Ganz heiß! Aber noch nicht ganz.

Warte mal, ich prüfe gerade noch Deine OSM-Kennzeichnung, könnte doch passen. Die Stelle hat allerdings auch einen Namen.


----------



## jk197 (6. März 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ganz heiß! Aber noch nicht ganz.
> 
> Warte mal, ich prüfe gerade noch Deine OSM-Kennzeichnung, könnte doch passen. Die Stelle hat allerdings auch einen Namen.


Also die Stelle ist in der Openstreetmap vom H2okopf perfekt getroffen, das lass ich schon mal gelten. Und wenn jetzt in der nächsten Stunde keiner weiß, wie die Stelle heißt, dann sag ichs Euch 

Da oben lohnt sich übrigens auch mal ein kurzer Abstecher vom Rennsteig über den Schönwappenweg und unten im Schieferbruch.

Und wenn da im Winter schön Schnee liegt (also diesen Winter eher nicht ), dann gibts da ein gut verzweigtes und präpariertes Loipennetz.


----------



## jk197 (6. März 2014)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Puh, so ganz ohne Anhaltspunkt. Ich bin gespannt ob das jemand weiß, mein Gedächtnis ist leider nicht fotografisch und die Szene leider wenig individuell.


 
Ich hätte schon noch paar Tipps gegeben, wenns keiner gewusst hätte


----------



## h2okopf (6. März 2014)

An der Stelle kam ich aber auch nur vorbei, weil wir beim Quatschen mal den Abzweig vom Rennsteig weiter unten verpasst haben. Oben standen wir dann und sind dann nochmal zu den Schieferbrüchen bei Lehesten abgebogen. Direkt am Rennsteig liegt diese Kreuzung jedenfalls nicht, aber der Radweg geht glaub ich da lang.

Ich seh grad, dass ich glaube der Rennsteig geht da ein Stück den Schönwappenweg entlang. Von Blankenstein aus kommend geht es da jedenfalls links rein, wenn man dem weißen R folgt und das müsste der Schönwappenweg sein, laut OSM jedenfalls.

Den Namen mit der Quelle hab ich auch nur aus der Karte, wie diese Stelle mit der Kreuzung heißt, hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## jk197 (6. März 2014)

Also es handelst sich um den sogenannten Stern. Ich nehme mal an, weil von da aus viele Wege sternförmig weggehen. Der Rennsteig selbst mündet in Blickrichtung direkt auf den Weg, den man da sieht ca 200 m den Hügel runter. Der Wanderweg geht rechts im Wald weiter auf dem Schöwappenweg. Die Kurfürstensteinhütte ist vom Stern nur ca 300 m weit weg, wenn überhaupt. Der Weg, auf dem mein Rad liegt ist dann nach links der Rennsteigradwanderweg in Richtung Lehesten. Wunderbar zum Skilanglaufen, zum Rad fahren eher nur zum Kilometerbolzen. Da kommt man dann aber an den Ausblick, den ich auf dem Bild vorher gezeigt hatte. Also dann bitte schön Herr H2o...


----------



## h2okopf (6. März 2014)

Wir frühestens heute Abend bei mir, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. Auf Arbeit hab ich keine Bilder verfügbar.


----------



## 29erBiker (8. März 2014)

passiert hier noch was ?


----------



## h2okopf (9. März 2014)

Hm, ich glaub ich hab da was vergessen. Naja, hier nun:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eichichter (9. März 2014)

.... müsste die Burgruine Liebenstein im Ilm Kreis sein


----------



## h2okopf (9. März 2014)

Jep, ist es auch.


----------



## eichichter (9. März 2014)

So weiter gehts


----------



## jk197 (9. März 2014)

Sieht irgendwie aus wie Reitzengeschwenda...


----------



## eichichter (9. März 2014)

Reitzengeschwenda ist es nicht, aber gar nicht so weit entfernt.


----------



## jk197 (9. März 2014)

Warte mal, wie heißt das oben bei Munschwitz?


----------



## jk197 (9. März 2014)

Irgendwas mit Jakob.


----------



## jk197 (9. März 2014)

Sankt Jakob heißts, was ich meine...

Müsste dann irgendwoi von oberhalb Steinsdorf aufgenommen sein. Nach Google könnte das mit den Hochspannungsmasten passen.


----------



## eichichter (9. März 2014)

genau so ist es, weiter gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (9. März 2014)

Da war ich ja auch schon öfter  Also, wo war ich hier?


----------



## eichichter (9. März 2014)

Ruine im Tiergaten Eisenberg?


----------



## loko. (9. März 2014)

Kurz vorm affengehege


----------



## jk197 (10. März 2014)

Haargenau. Der Eichichter ist wieder dran und loko. hat auch Recht


----------



## eichichter (10. März 2014)

weiter geht´s


----------



## eichichter (10. März 2014)

hoffe jetzt klappts mit dem Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (11. März 2014)

Gibts nen Tipp dazu?


----------



## eichichter (11. März 2014)

der gesuchte Ort befindet sich PLZ Gebiet 07338 und ist laut Google Earth 555m hoch gelegen


----------



## derZimbo (11. März 2014)

Damn! Bin dort aufgewachsen und erkenn es einfach nicht....


----------



## DHK (11. März 2014)

Bin zwar nicht von dort, sollte aber diese Hütte hier sein

Wenns passt, darf gerne wer anders weiter machen. Hatte in letzter Zeit nie ne Kamera beim fahren dabei..


----------



## eichichter (12. März 2014)

genauso ist es der nächste bitte


----------



## Su1dakra (12. März 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht von dort, sollte aber diese Hütte hier sein
> 
> Wenns passt, darf gerne wer anders weiter machen. Hatte in letzter Zeit nie ne Kamera beim fahren dabei..


Das Angebot nehm ich doch mal an. Die letzten Seiten hatte ich nie eine Ahnung von was ihr redet:

Wo steh ich und wie heißt der Turm?


----------



## 29erBiker (12. März 2014)

Das sollte der Apothekerturm in Heldburg sein.


----------



## jk197 (12. März 2014)

eichichter schrieb:


> genauso ist es der nächste bitte


 
Ich war ja nun noch nicht so oft in Schweinbach aber in die Richtung bin ich glaube ich noch nie rausgefahren


----------



## Su1dakra (12. März 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Das sollte der Apothekerturm in Heldburg sein.


Das ging schnell. Du bist


----------



## 29erBiker (12. März 2014)

Ich hab grad nur was ganz einfaches zur Hand, ist sicher die nächste Stunde gelöst....oder wir schließen jk197 vom mitmachen aus....



 
Also, wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loko. (12. März 2014)

Aussichtsturm Burgk


----------



## 29erBiker (12. März 2014)

war ja klar 

Du bist dran...


----------



## jk197 (13. März 2014)

Schwein gehabt, dass ich gestern nicht so schnell reingeschaut habe  Aber ich denke, das hätten dann doch einige gewusst, das Ding ist ja doch recht einzigartig.


----------



## DHK (13. März 2014)

Kann man da eig. einfach so hoch oder werden einem da wieder ein paar Euros abgeknüpft?


----------



## loko. (13. März 2014)

Von welcher Burg aus wurde geknipst...


----------



## eichichter (13. März 2014)

Leuchtenburg Richtung Kahla?


----------



## loko. (13. März 2014)

Recht hast du


----------



## jk197 (13. März 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Kann man da eig. einfach so hoch oder werden einem da wieder ein paar Euros abgeknüpft?


 
Früher ging mal ohne, jetzt wird einem 1 Euro "abgeknöpft"  Aber ich find, fürs erste Mal da oben lohnt sich der Euro. Ansonsten in der Nähe wäre noch der Altvaterturm in Lehesten. Der kostet zwar 2 Euro aber dafür hat man auch einen wesentlich uneingeschränkteren Blick in die Ferne.


----------



## eichichter (13. März 2014)

wo war ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (13. März 2014)

Am Oberbecken zu Hohenwarte II bei Löhma und Du schaust Richtung Eichicht...

Wobei mir der Hydrant da mitten auf dem Feld nie aufgefallen ist und ansich habe ich da schon recht oft ein Päuschen gemacht.


----------



## eichichter (13. März 2014)

so ist es, weiter gehts


----------



## jk197 (13. März 2014)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. Also wer kennt das hier? Ist übrigens oberhalb eines der schönsten Trails der Region hier...


----------



## eichichter (13. März 2014)

in der Nähe der Hohenwarte Staumauer Abfahrt vom Oberbecken?


----------



## jk197 (14. März 2014)

Nein, ziemlich kalt.


----------



## derZimbo (14. März 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Am Oberbecken zu Hohenwarte II bei Löhma und Du schaust Richtung Eichicht...
> 
> Wobei mir der Hydrant da mitten auf dem Feld nie aufgefallen ist und ansich habe ich da schon recht oft ein Päuschen gemacht.



Um genau zu sein schaust du auf den "Vogelherd". So nennt sich der Berg nämlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (14. März 2014)

Ich geb mal nen Tipp, die Hütte steht nicht weit entfernt von einer Schanze...


----------



## jk197 (15. März 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ich geb mal nen Tipp, die Hütte steht nicht weit entfernt von einer Schanze...


 ...und im Tal in welches der Trail von da aus führt fliesst ein Bach, der dem Tal seinen Namen gibt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. März 2014)

Oberhof?


----------



## jk197 (15. März 2014)

Die Schanze ist kleiner und ich weiß nicht, ob die überaupt noch benutzt wird. Sie gehört aber zu einem Verein, dem auch ein Weltcupsieger und Weltmeister im Skilanglauf angehört


----------



## 29erBiker (15. März 2014)

das Koseltal ?


----------



## 29erBiker (15. März 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> das Koseltal ?



und die Hütte dürfte die Almhütte mit Felsformation Am Geheeg sein ?


----------



## 29erBiker (15. März 2014)

die hier ?


----------



## jk197 (15. März 2014)

Hast Du die selbst fotografiert? Ja, genau richtig. Die liegt auf meiner Hausrunde und da komme ich gerne mehrmals vorbei, wenns auch ne schöne Plackerei hoch in Geheeg ist aber die Abfahrt lohnt sich immer und immer wieder. Eigentlich ist es ein Trampelpfad runter ins Waldbad aber einfach nur schön flowig... Dann bist Du mal wieder. Ihr seid morgen nicht zufällig unterwegs?


----------



## 29erBiker (15. März 2014)

Nein, das Bild gabs so bei Google 
Wir müssen mal wieder einen Termin ausmachen und Du zeigst mir mal den Trail.....
Morgen leider nicht, am WE ist Sauna angesagt 






Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## 29erBiker (16. März 2014)

Mal ein Hinweis, ich befinde mich im Landkreis Saalfeld-Rudolstadt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eichichter (16. März 2014)

ist das die Stromtrasse Weimar Steinbach?


----------



## 29erBiker (16. März 2014)

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## jk197 (16. März 2014)

Irgendwie sieht's aus wie zwischen Spechtsbrunn und Piesau mit Blick runter nach Gräfenthal.

Und das mit dem Trail zeigen bekommen wir auf jeden Fall hin. 2,5 km isser zwar nicht lang aber in der Ecke gibts noch mehr fahrbares und bergauf macht Dir ja auch nix aus


----------



## 29erBiker (16. März 2014)

Gräfenthal ist kalt-falsche Richtung.


----------



## jk197 (17. März 2014)

Hmmm, die Stromtrasse ist ja schon recht markant. Aber ich denke, ich war da noch nicht.


----------



## 29erBiker (17. März 2014)

Raten wir noch etwas, wenn ich nach links schaue befindet sich dort ein Ort dessen Name mit "A" beginnt, hinter mir ein Ort welcher mit "K" beginnt und wenn ich nach rechts schaue ebenfalls ein Ort der mit "K" beginnt....


----------



## eichichter (17. März 2014)

Arnsgereuth und Kleingeschwenda?

irgendwo in der Nähe der Hühnerschenke Blickrichtung Schweinbach?


----------



## 29erBiker (17. März 2014)

heiß, jetzt dürfte es einfach sein, mir reicht die Bezeichnung der am nächsten liegenden Örtlichkeit....


----------



## eichichter (17. März 2014)

Jehmichen links hinter dem Hügel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (17. März 2014)

eichichter schrieb:


> Jehmichen links hinter dem Hügel



ist nicht die gesuchte Bezeichnung...


----------



## eichichter (17. März 2014)

der Drachenberg ist in der Nähe


----------



## 29erBiker (17. März 2014)

eichichter schrieb:


> der Drachenberg ist in der Nähe



rechts von mir ist was ???


----------



## eichichter (17. März 2014)

Hühnerschenke und Thomas Müntzer Siedlung oder?


----------



## 29erBiker (17. März 2014)

die Thomas Müntzer Siedlung ist hinter mir und die Hühnerschenke ist richtig 

du bist


----------



## eichichter (17. März 2014)

jetzt hast du mich ganz schon durcheinander gebracht weil ich weiter oben schon mal Hühnerschenke getippt hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eichichter (18. März 2014)

wo ist es?


----------



## 29erBiker (18. März 2014)

Ist das in der Bauphase der Leibis-Talsperre ?


----------



## eichichter (18. März 2014)

ja


----------



## 29erBiker (18. März 2014)

Dann dürfte der Felsen auf deinem Bild in der Bildmitte ziemlich oben der Meurablick sein


----------



## 29erBiker (18. März 2014)

Dann will ich mal weitermachen...



 
Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## gleewik (18. März 2014)

Du stehst vor der Jagdhütte des Fürsten von Rudolstadt und Schwarza, die im maurischen Stil erbaut wurde.

http://www.bad-blankenburg.de/vv/hs/contents/mod/content.php?eid=483&wanid=20


----------



## MoP__ (19. März 2014)

Ohne hier stören zu wollen...
aber seit ich in Berlin wohne, kommt mir Thüringen wie das Paradies vor 
und ich bin nur noch passiv hier.

Höchstens eine Freeride Session an den Hängen der Hardangervidda könnte mich noch glücklicher machen.


----------



## Der_Torsten (19. März 2014)

@mop: komm rum und wir drehen ne Runde.  Ohne 2 Meter Regel. Einfach nur um Spaß zu haben.


----------



## 29erBiker (19. März 2014)

gleewik schrieb:


> Du stehst vor der Jagdhütte des Fürsten von Rudolstadt und Schwarza, die im maurischen Stil erbaut wurde.
> 
> http://www.bad-blankenburg.de/vv/hs/contents/mod/content.php?eid=483&wanid=20



Jawollja....ich steh zwar nicht davor, sondern der "Ebertstein" ist hinter mir, aber egal. Hätte gar nicht erwartet das das Bild so schnell gelöst wird.
Du bist also dran.


----------



## gleewik (19. März 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Hätte gar nicht erwartet das das Bild so schnell gelöst wird.


Der Weg gehört zu den schönsten, die ich in Thüringen kenne. Auf dem Bild ist die letzte grobe und steinige Stufe zu sehen, dann stehst du unvermittelt auf dem großen Platz vor dem Jagdhaus in der Sonne. Du hast jetzt die schwierigen Stellen alle hinter dir, der weitere Weg runter zur Schwarza ist ein schmaler Pfad mit weichem griffigen Waldboden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (19. März 2014)

gleewik schrieb:


> Der Weg gehört zu den schönsten, die ich in Thüringen kenne. Auf dem Bild ist die letzte grobe und steinige Stufe zu sehen, dann stehst du unvermittelt auf dem großen Platz vor dem Jagdhaus in der Sonne. Du hast jetzt die schwierigen Stellen alle hinter dir, der weitere Weg runter zur Schwarza ist ein schmaler Pfad mit weichem griffigen Waldboden.



Du meinst den trail von der hünenkuppe runter ?


----------



## gleewik (19. März 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Du bist also dran.


 
Wo ist dieser Aussichtspunkt?


----------



## gleewik (19. März 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Du meinst den trail von der hünenkuppe runter ?


 ja


----------



## 29erBiker (19. März 2014)

Stimmt,  der ist Hammer.  Dank exposure bin ich den jetzt auch schon zweimal gefahren


----------



## exposure (20. März 2014)

Das ist doch auf den Meurasteinen.


----------



## gleewik (20. März 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Das ist doch auf den Meurasteinen.


Ja, das ist richtig. Die Hütte steht auf einem kleinen Plateau oberhalb des Wegs. Man muß vom Rad absteigen und dort hoch klettern. Ich hab die Hütte erst beim zweiten mal entdeckt, denn der Weg dort erfordert volle Konzentration, zumindest wenn man bergrunter unterwegs ist.

Ich gebe hiermit an exposure weiter.


----------



## exposure (21. März 2014)

Na dann, weiter gehts:
Mal was leichtes:  Welche 2 markanten Berge sind hier zu sehen?





Als Bonus, wem das obere zu leicht ist, das gleiche Bild ohne Tele, von wo ist das aufgenommen:






Gruß
exposure


----------



## log11 (21. März 2014)

@
*exposure*, ich würde ja sagen Schneekopf und großer Beerberg.....wobei ich mir beim letzteren nicht so sicher bin.


----------



## exposure (21. März 2014)

nur zur Hälfte richtig, Beerberg ist falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (21. März 2014)

hier stand quatsch


----------



## X-TRIME (21. März 2014)

Unwissend, aber mutig: Schneekopf und Kickelhahn.


----------



## exposure (21. März 2014)

Und das ist natürlich richtig. 
Ich stand auf der Dittersdorfer Höhe.


----------



## X-TRIME (22. März 2014)

Ganz sicher war ich mir trotz intensiver Recherche mit dem Kickelhahn nicht, da ich mir nicht recht vorstellen konnte, dass die an sich doch ordentliche Entfernung der beiden Punkte zueinander durch das Tele so gerafft würde. Schönes Stimmungsbild!
Dittersdorfer Höhe ! Für mich immer wieder einer der schönsten Haltepunkte in unserer Region.

So, nun zum neuen Bild: Wo mache ich hier Rast?





Grüße


----------



## X-TRIME (24. März 2014)

Keiner eine Idee, oder die ganze Zeit am Wochenende zu ausgedehnten Touren genutzt?

Hinweis: 
Der gesuchte Ort befindet sich nicht im und am Schwarzatal und den Stauseeregionen (in denen ich leider bisher noch nie war).
Wenn man Bad Blankenburg als Ausgangspunkt nimmt, dann liegt der gesuchte Ort ungefähr südwestlich davon, wobei die westliche Strecke ca. das 7-fache der südlichen Strecke beträgt.
Das Gewässer ist der Namensgeber des Standortes und befindet im nachfolgenden Bild:


----------



## 29erBiker (24. März 2014)

Das sollte die Wanderhütte Knöpfelstaler Teich sein. Danke Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (24. März 2014)

Gut gesucht!

Vor etwa 30 Jahren (in die Zeit fiel mein erster Besuch) war der Knöpfelstaler Teich noch ein wahres Idyll und begehrtes Ausflugsziel.
Besucht wird er heute sicher auch noch, aber die Idylle hat doch kräftig mit eingebrochenen Bäumen und Verschlammung gelitten.
Die Schmückung der Fichte kann da nicht viel retten (aufgenommen am 18. Januar dieses Jahres)!


----------



## DHK (24. März 2014)

Oh man  da bin ich gestern erst vorbei gefahren und hab noch überlegt obs dort ist. Nur der geschmückte Baum hatte mich verwirrt...


----------



## jk197 (24. März 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Der gesuchte Ort befindet sich nicht...den Stauseeregionen (in denen ich leider bisher noch nie war).


 
Das lässt sich ja ändern


----------



## 29erBiker (24. März 2014)

Dann will ich mal wieder...




Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## jk197 (25. März 2014)

Hmmm, Kennzeichnung könnte Hohenwartestauseerundwanderweg sein. Jetzt müsste ich nur mal in mich gehen, wo der Trail so aussieht. An den Steinen müsste man es ja erkennen


----------



## jk197 (25. März 2014)

Wobei mich der Weg an sich auch irgendwie an den Aufstieg zum Lohmturm erinnert...

Ich denke, wenn es bis heute Abend keiner gelöst hat, schaue ich mal meine Wanderkarten durch.


----------



## 29erBiker (25. März 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Wobei mich der Weg an sich auch irgendwie an den Aufstieg zum Lohmturm erinnert...
> 
> Ich denke, wenn es bis heute Abend keiner gelöst hat, schaue ich mal meine Wanderkarten durch.



Leider beides recht kalt....ich glaub dort warst Du noch nicht, Du wolltest aber immer mal mit hin....


----------



## exposure (25. März 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> ... Du wolltest aber immer mal mit hin....



Stimmt, das schrieb er mal.


----------



## 29erBiker (25. März 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Stimmt, das schrieb er mal.



warum löst Du nicht ?


----------



## jk197 (25. März 2014)

Dann isses der Zickzackweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (25. März 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Dann isses der Zickzackweg



Na so einfach isses nicht. ich kenne allein mindestens 3 Zickzack-Wege. Die Örtlichkeit bzw. den Berg musst Du schon nennen.


----------



## X-TRIME (25. März 2014)

Dann kann es ja nur der Zickzack-Weg am Eingang zum Schwarzatal in Bad Blankenburg beim bzw. oberhalb des Katzensteigs sein.


----------



## jk197 (25. März 2014)

Hünenkuppe? Eliasabethfelsen? Katzenstein?


----------



## 29erBiker (25. März 2014)

@X-TRIME
@jk197

im prinzip habt ihr beide ein bischen Recht. Aber der Name des Berges war noch nicht dabei. Wer den zuerst nennt kann dann weitermachen....


----------



## X-TRIME (25. März 2014)

Hainberg!


----------



## 29erBiker (25. März 2014)

rischtisch....


----------



## jk197 (25. März 2014)

Is ja wie bei Ebay hier


----------



## X-TRIME (25. März 2014)

Schweißgebadet von der Wo bin ich? - Hektik, hab ich mich erstmal frisch gemacht .

Das folgende Bild zeigt wieder einen Rastpunkt. Also, wo war ich hier?


----------



## X-TRIME (27. März 2014)

Hallo Wo bin ich? – Foristen,

keine Zeit oder (noch) keine Ahnung?

Erster Hinweis:

Der gesuchte Ort ist ein leicht erhöhtes Plateau in Form einer Zunge und wird unten auf einer asphaltierten nichtöffentlichen Straße 
mit 2 Auffahrten (links bzw. rechts) umfahren.
Von oben kenne ich 2 Zufahrten:
- eine aus einem Ort, die leicht abfallend auf einem Forstweg und
- eine, die tlw. steil (für meine Verhältnisse) durch einen Wald von einem bekannten Aussichtsturm
in die Stelle mündet, an der ich das Foto geschossen habe.

Wenn ich einige Beiträge der Vergangenheit zugrunde lege, dann ist nach meiner Meinung zumindest
*29erBiker* an dieser Stelle vorbei gefahren (oder hat gar dort Halt gemacht?).

Auf gehts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (27. März 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Hallo Wo bin ich? – Foristen,
> 
> Wenn ich einige Beiträge der Vergangenheit zugrunde lege, dann ist nach meiner Meinung zumindest
> *29erBiker* an dieser Stelle vorbei gefahren (oder hat gar dort Halt gemacht?).



Ich bin ratlos...


----------



## ohmtroll (27. März 2014)

Dem (Jung-)Birkenbewuchs nach könnte das an der Grenze sein.


----------



## X-TRIME (28. März 2014)

Nein* ohmtroll*, ist es leider nicht.



X-TRIME schrieb:


> Erster und weiterer Hinweis:
> 
> Der gesuchte Ort ist ein leicht erhöhtes Plateau in Form einer Zunge und wird unten auf einer asphaltierten nichtöffentlichen Straße
> mit 2 Auffahrten (links bzw. rechts) umfahren.
> ...


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (28. März 2014)

Duck und weg...


----------



## X-TRIME (28. März 2014)

mtb-rennsteig schrieb:


> Ich sitze gerade dort...



Machs etwas deutlicher....


----------



## X-TRIME (30. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich fasse noch einmal zusammen, was ich unter #3414 2mal bearbeitet habe, da ich davon ausgehe, dass keiner zu diesem Post zurück
gescrollt bzw. ihn nicht beachtet hat:

- Der gesuchte Punkt liegt in der Nähe einer Ortschaft mit der (nach WIKIPEDIA) steilsten Ortsstraße Deutschlands.
- Man kommt u. a. auch von einem Aussichtsturm oberhalb einer nahe gelegenen Ortschaft zu diesem Punkt.

Man sollte aufpassen, dass man da nicht auf den Teufel trifft.
Es könnte sein, dass man von dem in ein nahe gelegenes Gewässer befördert wird, das man umrunden kann.

Jetzt muß es doch lösbar sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fehlfokus (31. März 2014)

Vielleicht die *Wurmbergwiese* neben Deesbach und Oberweißbach, unterhalb des Fröbelturms?


----------



## X-TRIME (31. März 2014)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Vielleicht die *Wurmbergwiese* neben Deesbach und Oberweißbach, unterhalb des Fröbelturms?



Ganz nah dran, aber die Wurmbergwiese ist es nicht.
Die 3 Ortsangaben sind vollkommen richtig, aber es muß der wörtliche Zusammenhang zum _Teufel_ hergestellt werden.

Übrigens, von der gesuchten Stelle aus hat man diesen Blick:


----------



## fehlfokus (31. März 2014)

Weiß der Teufel wie die Stelle heißt, ich nicht .


----------



## 29erBiker (31. März 2014)

Teufelstreppe ?


----------



## X-TRIME (31. März 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Teufelstreppe ?



Auch nicht.

Der Teufel kommt nicht wörtlich vor, sondern auch genannt als ...... mit 2 möglichen Endungen .....hütte oder .....felsen.
Die von* fehlfokus* genannte Stelle liegt wirklich nur knapp daneben (auf einer Karte gesehen etwas links - östlich).


----------



## 29erBiker (31. März 2014)

Urianfelsen ?


----------



## X-TRIME (31. März 2014)

Juhu, es ist vollbracht.

*29erBiker*:
Meine Annahme, dass Du dort schon vorbei bist bzw. ev auf dem Urianfelsen warst, gründete sich darauf, dass Du die Talsperre Leibis gut zu kennen scheinst.
Immerhin hast Du ja schon 2 diesbezügliche Lösungen hier parat gehabt.


----------



## 29erBiker (31. März 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Juhu, es ist vollbracht.
> 
> *29erBiker*:
> Meine Annahme, dass Du dort schon vorbei bist bzw. ev auf dem Urianfelsen warst, gründete sich darauf, dass Du die Talsperre Leibis gut zu kennen scheinst.
> Immerhin hast Du ja schon 2 diesbezügliche Lösungen hier parat gehabt.



schwere Geburt, die Stelle sagte mir so überhaupt nichts , jetzt weiß ich auch warum: ich war dort noch nicht.... wird nachgeholt 

Habe es jetzt auf Grund Deiner Hinweise über die Kartenfunktion von gpsies gefunden


----------



## 29erBiker (31. März 2014)

Mal sehen ob jemand weiß wo ich hier war ?


----------



## exposure (3. April 2014)

Das hat bestimmt noch keiner gesehen, denn wenn man mit der Nase aufm Vorbau
bergauf schnauft, ist alles, was 2m oder höher im Baum hängt, ausserhalb des Sichtfeldes.  
Ist aber auch ein gemeines Bilderrätsel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (3. April 2014)

Da hast Du sicher recht, hab ich mir wahrscheinlich nicht überlegt als ich es reingestellt hab...
Hab gedacht das es jemand, der das Schwarzatal erkundet, vielleicht schon gesehen hat...
Es liegt ja schon an einem der Hauptwege...
Kann auch zur Stelle selbst keinen richtigen Tipp geben weil es weder ein Aussichtspunkt, noch ein Platz zum Rast machen ist, lediglich eine "Einmündung" im Wald.


----------



## h2okopf (3. April 2014)

Naja, ich denke, dass ich das auf der nördlichen Seite vom Schwarzatal gesehen habe. Allerdings kann ich keinen Namen damit verbinden, so dass ich nicht wirklich mitspielen kann.

100% sicher bin ich mir aber auch nicht.


----------



## 29erBiker (3. April 2014)

Und die Orte die der Stelle am nächsten sind....?


----------



## 29erBiker (3. April 2014)

ich werd dann mal auflösen



das Teil hängt dort wo der rote Punkt ist an einem Baum
Die Stelle hat keinen Namen und ist auch sonst nicht weiter sehenswert...

Deshalb gleich was hinterher, hier dürfte die Lösung nicht lange auf sich warten lassen....



Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## jk197 (3. April 2014)

Hmmm, ich war schon lang nicht an der Loquitzquelle aber die könnte es sein.


----------



## 29erBiker (3. April 2014)

War klar das das gelöst wird aber das
es so schnell geht....
Loquitzquelle ist richtig,  du bist dran.


----------



## jk197 (3. April 2014)

War ja auch mal wieder was aus meinem Revier  So, dann von mir jetzt auch mal wieder was einfaches... Also, wo war ich hier?


----------



## jk197 (4. April 2014)

Und ich dachte, das braucht keine 10 Minuten bis zur Lösung...


----------



## derZimbo (4. April 2014)

Ziegenrück an der Saale. Blick aufs Schloss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (4. April 2014)

Na geht doch  Du bist.


----------



## derZimbo (4. April 2014)

Nö ich will nicht, bzw hab gerade nix zur Hand.
Ich geb mal frei.


----------



## 29erBiker (4. April 2014)

Das nutz ich mal schamlos aus und frage....



Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## exposure (5. April 2014)

Wenn das, was ich gegoogelt habe, stimmt, dann ist es die Grenzbrücke über die Loquitz.
Hier der Link, ziemlich weit unten:  
http://www.rbd-erfurt.de/Strecken1/LudwigstadtLehesten/LudwigstadtLehesten.htm


----------



## 29erBiker (5. April 2014)

Super.  Du bist.


----------



## exposure (5. April 2014)

Wo ist dieser Turm bzw. wie heisst er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (5. April 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Wenn das, was ich gegoogelt habe, stimmt, dann ist es die Grenzbrücke über die Loquitz.
> Hier der Link, ziemlich weit unten:
> http://www.rbd-erfurt.de/Strecken1/LudwigstadtLehesten/LudwigstadtLehesten.htm


 
Ich wusste doch, dass mir das Ding irgendwie bekannt vorkommt.


----------



## DHK (5. April 2014)

Das ist der Marienturm vom Panoramahotel und Restaurant am Marienturm in Rudolstadt.


----------



## exposure (6. April 2014)

Sehr gut, das stimmt. 
Du bist dran.


----------



## DHK (6. April 2014)

Dann mach ich mal weiter 

Wo stehe ich hier:


----------



## h2okopf (6. April 2014)

Ich denke das ist oberhalb Öhrenstock in Richtung Hochzeitswiese. Karte hab ich grad nicht im Blick, aber Kienberg könnte das heißen. In der Bildmitte müsste die Ilmtalbrücke neben Langewiesen sein, die paar Häuser im Vordergrund gehören noch zu Öhrenstock. Links fast am Rand der Hügel müsste Singer Berg sein. Das Haus mit dem roten Dach leicht links ist das Sportlerheim neben dem zugehörigen Sportplatz.


----------



## DHK (6. April 2014)

Ging ja schneller als gedacht.. Das lasse ich alles mal so gelten.
Um genau zu sein stehe ich am Aussichtspunkt / Hütte / Bank Morgensonne.
Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## h2okopf (6. April 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein stehe ich am Aussichtspunkt / Hütte / Bank Morgensonne.



Jetz wo du es sagst... Neues Bild gibt es heute nachmittag, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## h2okopf (6. April 2014)

Also hier nun das Bildli:


----------



## h2okopf (8. April 2014)

Schaut keiner hier rein oder hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Der_Torsten (8. April 2014)

Ich hab keine Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exposure (8. April 2014)




----------



## h2okopf (8. April 2014)

Ok, ist vielleicht nicht ganz unerwartet, dass das eher unbekannt ist.

An dem "Männchen" (ist angeblich fast 2m hoch, kam mir aber nicht so vor) kommt man per MTB nur vorbei, wenn man die Reinsberge großräumig umfährt.


----------



## Waldschratt (8. April 2014)

Steht das Männchen in der Nähe von Gräfenroda?


----------



## h2okopf (8. April 2014)

Nein, die Ecke ist nicht richtig.


----------



## Der_Torsten (8. April 2014)

Ich denke das Männlein steht eher in Richtung Ilmenau.


----------



## h2okopf (8. April 2014)

Ne, das würde ich nicht sagen. Aber als Tipp: Sowohl Gräfenroda als auch Ilmenau sind in etwa gleich weit von dem Männchen entfernt. Allen drei Orten, also Gräfenroda, Ilmenau und dem Ort, wo die Figur steht, ist gemein, dass die A71 in ziemlicher Nähe dran vorbei führt.

(Mit ein wenig geometrischer Grundkenntnis sollte das deutlich einschränkend sein.)


----------



## Der_Torsten (9. April 2014)

Das kann doch nur um Martinroda, Angelroda herum sein.  Aber gesehen hab ich das Männlein noch nie.


----------



## h2okopf (9. April 2014)

Ne, auch nicht richtig. So nah in Ilmenau ist das lange nicht.


----------



## 29erBiker (10. April 2014)

jetzt wirds langsam zäh....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Torsten (10. April 2014)

Um die Reinsberge und an der A71 kann doch sonst nur weiter Richtung Norden sein.  Da ist doch nur Wipfratal sein. Alles andere ist ja näher an Ilmenau.  
Selbst Onkel Guchel ha r mir aber nicht weiter geholfen.


----------



## h2okopf (10. April 2014)

Ok, "großräumig" ist auslegbar. Wipfratal ist fast direkt an den Reinsbergen, in dem Fall daher nicht weit genug weg.

Dann also ein direkterer Tipp:
Tante Google findet das mit 3 Suchbegriffen:
- "Männchen" 
- dem, was das Männchen in der Hand hält
- die nächstgelegene große Stadt (wenn man das Dorf nicht kennt)


----------



## 29erBiker (10. April 2014)

Es sollte am Denkmal Rundweg von Dornheim in der Nähe von Arnstadt sein.


----------



## h2okopf (10. April 2014)

Richtig. Dann mal weiter.


----------



## 29erBiker (10. April 2014)

Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## Su1dakra (10. April 2014)

Ich denke mal du warst hier: http://openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=17&lat=50.63322&lon=11.25649&layers=B000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (11. April 2014)

Richtig, ich war in Dittrichshütte, mach bitte weiter...


----------



## Su1dakra (11. April 2014)

Wo steh ich?


----------



## jk197 (11. April 2014)

Vor bzw. hinter bzw. in einer der Drei Gleichen?


----------



## Su1dakra (11. April 2014)

Nein, aber in einigen Kilometern zwei "Gleiche".
Allerdings weiß ich nicht was du meinst.



Habst gefunden: Nein ist es nicht


----------



## Su1dakra (12. April 2014)

Dann gibt es jetzt mal einen Tip: Ich schaue nicht nach Thüringen.


----------



## Su1dakra (14. April 2014)

Immernoch niemand?
Dann hab ich mal noch einige Bilder


----------



## 29erBiker (15. April 2014)

Du stehst auf dem Berg "Straufhain" auf dem sich die gleichnamige mittelalterliche Burgruine befindet. Das ganze liegt bei Streufdorf im Landkreis Hildburghausen  Danke Wikipedia
Ja und Du schaust nach Bayern...


----------



## Su1dakra (15. April 2014)

Alles richtig, du darfst.


----------



## 29erBiker (15. April 2014)

Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## X-TRIME (17. April 2014)

Betrug!
Der junge Mann, zwischen den beiden Bäumen links sichtbar, hat die angeordnete Gesichts-Vollmaskierung für die folgende Abfahrt ignoriert und der Sheriff rechts hats nicht mitbekommen .

Ansonsten Lösung:
Felsenhäuschen in der Nähe der Talsperre Leibis.  für meine Frau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (17. April 2014)

Sehr gut  Deine Frau ist dran 

hier der Beweis


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (18. April 2014)

1


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (18. April 2014)

Sollte ganz einfach sein.


----------



## GhostRider2013 (18. April 2014)

Moin moin. Ich hau mal ins Blaue und würd sagen der Blick auf Neustadt am Rennsteig aus Richtung Kahlert?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (18. April 2014)

GhostRider2013 schrieb:


> Moin moin. Ich hau mal ins Blaue und würd sagen der Blick auf Neustadt am Rennsteig aus Richtung Kahlert?



Korrekt.


----------



## X-TRIME (18. April 2014)

Verdammt, ich wußte gar nicht, dass sich meine Frau als* Nicolaus0815* angemeldet hat und sie sich auf öffentlichen Straßen in der Nähe des Kahlert rumtreibt .

Stellvertretend für sie frage ich, wo war sie/ich hier:





Frohe Ostern


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. April 2014)

Wenn @GhostRider2013 nichts dagegen hat... 


Frohe Ostern!


----------



## X-TRIME (18. April 2014)

Hallo* FlowinFlo*,

#3483 habe ich wegen #3477 und #3478 gepostet.
Vordrängeln liegt mir fern!


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. April 2014)

Also ein Rätsel neben dem Rätsel?  
Es liegt mir fern dich als Vordrängler zu brandmarken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (18. April 2014)

Ich dachte echt das @Nicolaus0815 deine Frau ist, aber er/sie ist wohl ein(e) Vordrängler (in).


----------



## GhostRider2013 (18. April 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wenn @GhostRider2013 nichts dagegen hat...
> 
> 
> Frohe Ostern!


Hallo
naja ich hätte was gehabt aber ich hebs mir fürs nächste Mal auf. Also munter weiter raten...


----------



## X-TRIME (19. April 2014)

Hallo,

schade, dass es hier zu kleinen Missverständnissen gekommen ist.

Hinweis:
Die gesuchte Stelle befindet sich in der Nähe einer Ortschaft, die ein Haustier im Namen trägt, das in einer .......... wohnt.
Es ist aber weder der böse Wolf noch ein _Oster_hase_._

Ich drücke* *GhostRider2013 die Daumen und werde es so handhaben, dass, wenn bis heute 18:00 Uhr der Ort nicht erraten wurde, ich auflöse und an GhostRider2013 weitergebe.
Ich hoffe auf Eure Zustimmung.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. April 2014)

Ich habe jetzt auch erstmal durchstiegen, wer hier von der Seite reingegrätscht hat, da ich dem gleichen Irrtum wie @29erBiker aufgesessen war... 

Auch wenn es mal passieren kann, dass man die Regeln des Spiels nicht kennt, aber unbedingt mitmachen möchte und deshalb ein Bild postet,
aber weswegen das jemand macht, der sich hier offenkundig gar nicht weiter beteiligen möchte und auch nicht vorhat, das Missverständnis seinerseits aufzuklären, wird mir das eigentliche Rätsel bleiben.

Sei´s drum, den Vorschlag von dir finde ich gut!


----------



## GhostRider2013 (19. April 2014)

@X-TRIME 
ist schon ok, lass es so wie es. Vielleicht kommt ja morgen einer der es weiss und heute keine Zeit hatte. Mir ging es damals genauso als ich auf den Thread gestossen bin und die Regeln nicht kannte. Lass laufen, wir sind doch alle entspannte Biker, oder?


----------



## X-TRIME (19. April 2014)

Jetzt hab ich doch noch die Zeit verpennt und kann nicht mal auf das s. g. akademische Viertel verweisen.

Da sich bisher noch keiner gemeldet hat gehe ich davon aus, dass es ein unheimlich schwieriges  Suchbild ist und löse deshalb auf - *Ilmborn*.
Die Stelle liegt im Dreieck Katzhütte-Goldisthal-Oberbecken Pumpspeicherwerk Goldisthal.





Bitte weitermachen* *GhostRider2013.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GhostRider2013 (20. April 2014)

So, dann will ich mal. Wo hab ich hier mein altes Bike hin gestellt?


----------



## exposure (20. April 2014)

Zwischen Altendambach und Keulrod, die Wegkreuzung "Eiserne Hand" ...
das hat zumindest Google dazu ausgespuckt. Ich war dort noch nie.


----------



## GhostRider2013 (20. April 2014)

Jouh, is richtig. Dein Ding...


----------



## exposure (20. April 2014)

Wie heisst dieser Aussichtspunkt oder was sieht man von dort aus?


----------



## Kasebi (20. April 2014)

GhostRider2013 schrieb:


> So, dann will ich mal. Wo hab ich hier mein altes Bike hin gestellt?


Ich weiß zwar nicht wo das ist aber allein das Bike ist den Anblick schon wert.Ein echter Klassiker. Damals war das ne Haidechmaschine und kein rankommen. Ich kenn das No Pogo aber nur in Gelb und mit Elastomer gedämpfter Judy mit 60 Millimeter  Ich beneide dich.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## fehlfokus (21. April 2014)

Ich tippe auf einen Stausee, vielleicht Leibis Lichte? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## exposure (21. April 2014)

Nein.  Die Leibistalsperre/Staumauer ist ca. 7km von diesem Punkt entfernt.

Damit es nicht zu zäh wird, gibt es heute Abend ein Bild, von dem, was man
vom gesuchten Aussichtspunkt aus sieht.


----------



## exposure (21. April 2014)

Das sieht man von dem Aussichtspunkt (mit dem witzigen Namen) .
Und nochmal die Frage, wie heisst der Aussichtspunkt?


----------



## jk197 (21. April 2014)

Braunsdorfer Werre, Schwindelweg. Das ist so das, was Googe ausspuckt. An dem Gebäude bin ich jedenfalls schon mit dem Auto vorbei gefahren als ich von Mellenbach nach Bad Blankenburg reingefahren bin.


----------



## h2okopf (21. April 2014)

Mein Versuch wäre die Sorbitzmühle als das Gebäude. Das passt entfernungstechnisch, aber der Aussichtspunkt oberhalb hat auf meiner Karte keinen Namen, müsste aber mittig im dem Kartenausschnitt liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (21. April 2014)

Tut mir leid, liebe Bikefreunde, aber das Rätsel liegt nun genau in meinem Lieblingsrevier und ist mir ein (fast nachträgliches) Ostergeschenk.

Lösung: Schutzhütte/Aussichtspunkt Dürres Schild.

Von der Hütte aus schaut man nach unten in das Schwarzatal und direkt auf das Schweizerhaus, an dem* jk197* vorbei gefahren ist.

Grüße


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (21. April 2014)

Alles eiskalt... Ich sag nur, sucht im Schwarzatal....


----------



## exposure (21. April 2014)

X-TRIME hats perfekt erkannt. 
Du bist dran.


----------



## h2okopf (21. April 2014)

War auch mein erster Gedanke, aber das sollte 7km von der Staumauer entfernt sein. Vom Schweizer Haus bis Sitzendorf sind's schon 7km und da ist man noch lange nicht an der Staumauer... Von daher hab ich das verworfen, auch wenn ich das nach der Aussage vom jk197 gedacht hatte.


----------



## exposure (21. April 2014)

h2okopf schrieb:


> War auch mein erster Gedanke, aber das sollte 7km von der Staumauer entfernt sein. Vom Schweizer Haus bis Sitzendorf sind's schon mehr als 10km und da ist man noch nicht mal an der Staumauer... Von daher hab ich das verworfen, auch wenn ich das nach der Aussage vom jk197 gedacht hatte.



Luftlinie.  Oder habe ich mich da auf der Karte vermessen.?  Muss ich nochmal nachsehen.


----------



## h2okopf (21. April 2014)

Naja ok. Luftlinie kann hinkommen. Die bin ich aber noch nie gefahren.


----------



## X-TRIME (21. April 2014)

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann wäre Luftlinie wohl etwas für *jk197 - *unter/über den Wolken ........

Bilder hätte ich zwar noch einige, aber ich bin in den nächsten Tagen nicht zu Hause, so dass ich das Geschehen nicht verfolgen kann.
Deshalb gebe ich an* h2okopf* weiter, der ja auch ganz nah dran war!

Hau rein!


----------



## h2okopf (21. April 2014)

Na ok, dann hier mal eine ganz andere Ecke:. Wo steh ich bzw. welche Ortschaft ist das da leicht links im Tal?


----------



## exposure (23. April 2014)

Hmm, irgendwo um Stützerbach ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (23. April 2014)

Nein, das ist auch für mich eine ganz andere Ecke. Um dahin zu kommen, bin ich durch den Rennsteigtunnel gefahren, weil ich nicht soviel Zeit hatte. Von Ilmenau aus würde ich per Rad etwa 1,5h brauchen und dabei sehr nahe an Oberhof vorbei kommen.


----------



## h2okopf (25. April 2014)

Scheint keiner eine Ahnung zu haben? Mir fällt es auch schwer, Tipps zu geben, weil ich die Gegend da zu wenig kenne. Von daher werde ich heute Abend auflösen, wenn nicht doch noch jemand eine Idee hat.

Ach eins vielleicht noch: Bei der gesuchten Ortschaft im Tal handelt es sich um einen dieser Doppelnamenorte wie Zella-Mehlis, durch das ich auf dem Weg dahin durchgefahren bin.


----------



## X-TRIME (25. April 2014)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Ach eins vielleicht noch: Bei der gesuchten Ortschaft im Tal handelt es sich um einen dieser Doppelnamenorte wie Zella-Mehlis, durch das ich auf dem Weg dahin durchgefahren bin.



Bei dem Hinweis und der Nähe zu Oberhof fällt mir nur Steinbach-Hallenberg ein. 
Der Ort rechts könnte/sollte Rotterode sein, den man auf dem Weg nach Schmalkalden durchfährt.
Die Örtlichkeit mit der Bank ist mir unbekannt, scheint aber ein lohnenswerter Aussichtspunkt zu sein.

Grüße


----------



## exposure (25. April 2014)

... und du bist am Knüllfeld ?


----------



## h2okopf (25. April 2014)

Ok, das zählt. Der Aussichtspunkt ist ein Stück unterhalb von dem was sich Knüllfeld nennt und bei mir auf Karte ist das als "Dicker Berg" benannt. Die Ortschaft links ist Steinbach-Hallenberg, Rotterode stimmt rechts auch. Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## exposure (25. April 2014)

*X-TRIME* hatte den ersten heissen Tip, also darf er weiter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (25. April 2014)

Hallo* exposure*,
vielen Dank für die Blu...... .

Ich sehe es aber so, dass die Standortbezeichnung (da genauer) Vorrang vor dem/den Ortsnamen hat und demzufolge bist Du dran.
Vielleicht hast Du ja wieder ein Rätsel parat, bei derm ich zum Zuge komme .

Grüße


----------



## exposure (25. April 2014)

Du bringst mich ganz schön ins schwitzen, aber ich habe noch was aus dem Archiv gekramt.
Die Frage ist nicht, wer bei Brötchen und Knacker die Aussicht genießt   , sondern
wie heisst der Aussichtspunkt und was sieht man da?


----------



## jk197 (25. April 2014)

mtb-rennsteig schrieb:


> Alles eiskalt... Ich sag nur, sucht im Schwarzatal....


 Von Mellenbach nach Bad Blankenburg fährt man doch im Schwarzatal...


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (25. April 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Du bringst mich ganz schön ins schwitzen, aber ich habe noch was aus dem Archiv gekramt.
> Die Frage ist nicht, wer bei Brötchen und Knacker die Aussicht genießt   , sondern
> wie heisst der Aussichtspunkt und was sieht man da?



Tripstein mit Blick auf Schloss Schwarzburg.

Edit: Ist von der anderen Seite. Keine Ahnung wie der Berg heißt, aber er liegt oberhalb von Schwarzburg in Richtung Burkersdorf/Dittersdorf. Koordinanten 50°38'38,67"N 11°12'03,68"O


----------



## exposure (25. April 2014)

Die Koordinaten zeigen auf einen kahlen Fleck im Wald, dort
ist aber nicht der Aussichtspunkt. Streng dich an, du bist sehr nah dran.
Wie heisst dieser Aussichtspunkt?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (26. April 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Die Koordinaten zeigen auf einen kahlen Fleck im Wald, dort
> ist aber nicht der Aussichtspunkt. Streng dich an, du bist sehr nah dran.
> Wie heisst dieser Aussichtspunkt?



Meiner letzter Tipp, dann gebe ich auf: Ist es der Helenen-Sitz?


----------



## exposure (26. April 2014)

Jetzt bist du noch näher dran. Der Helenensitz ist nur einen Katzensprung entfernt. 
Wie heisst die Stelle, an der die Geweihträger trinken?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (26. April 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Jetzt bist du noch näher dran. Der Helenensitz ist nur einen Katzensprung entfernt.
> Wie heisst die Stelle, an der die Geweihträger trinken?



Hirschtränke?


----------



## exposure (26. April 2014)

Jawoll, super.
Du bist dran.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (26. April 2014)

Auf welchen Ort blicke ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (26. April 2014)

Irgendwie kommt es mir bekannt vor aber so richtig ne Ahnung habe ich nicht. Ist dasin Richtung Rudolstadt irgendwo?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (27. April 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt es mir bekannt vor aber so richtig ne Ahnung habe ich nicht. Ist dasin Richtung Rudolstadt irgendwo?



Nicht ganz.

Ich gebe einen kleinen Tipp: Der Ort liegt im Ilmtal.


----------



## X-TRIME (27. April 2014)

Das markante Gebäude mit den 5 Gauben bringt mich auf Großhettstedt - im Ilmtal.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (27. April 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Das markante Gebäude mit den 5 Gauben bringt mich auf Großhettstedt - im Ilmtal.




Korrekt.


----------



## X-TRIME (27. April 2014)

Welches imposante Bauwerk befindet sich gleich in der Nähe zu der Örtlichkeit auf diesem Foto?


----------



## jk197 (28. April 2014)

Von der Mauer her könnte es am Kyffhäuser sein aber das ist schon mehr als ins Blaue geraten...


----------



## X-TRIME (28. April 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Von der Mauer her könnte es am Kyffhäuser sein aber das ist schon mehr als ins Blaue geraten...



Verdammt heiß, aber es geht noch genauer!


----------



## jk197 (28. April 2014)

Dann ist das imposante Bauwerk halt das Kyffhäuserdenkmal mit dem großen Kaiser...

Könnte demnach ein Teil der Mauer der Mittel-/ oder Unterburg sein.


----------



## X-TRIME (28. April 2014)

Absolut richtig !

Da wollte ich mal die Nordthüringer zum Zuge kommen lassen, aber wer hats gelöst, wieder ein Südost-Thüringer (lieg ich da richtig?) !

Bitte weiter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (28. April 2014)

Ganz genau richtig mit dem Südostthüringer  Naja, soviele imposante Bauwerke gibts hier im Süden/ Osten ja auch nicht  Jetzt kann ich endlich mal meine neuen Fotos präsentieren, hoffentlich find ichs noch. Ja, habs gefunden. Also wenn man weiß, auf was ich da schaue, weiß man auch, wie die Stelle heißt, von der aus ich schaue  Mir würden jetzt auf Anhieb 3 einfallen, die es garantiert wissen.


----------



## keks15 (28. April 2014)

Müsste am Fuchsturm mit Blick auf Jena sein


----------



## jk197 (28. April 2014)

Weder das eine noch das andere


----------



## exposure (28. April 2014)

Schwarza...aber von wo? Preilipper Kuppe ists nicht ...  hmm, aber irgendwo grob in der Gegend.


----------



## h2okopf (28. April 2014)

Ich würde auf Schwarza tippen als Ortschaft da im Bild. Aber von wo das Bild aufgenomen wurde hab ich keine Ahnung. Marienturm ist es nicht, müsste weiter südlich sein.

Edit: OSM erzählt was von Fernblick "Kame", was auch immer das ist.


----------



## jk197 (29. April 2014)

Schwarza sieht man auch und weit weg von der Preilipper Kuppe ist es nicht es hatte aber einen anderen Namen. Ich schau mal bei OSM, ob es eingezeichnet ist. Der Fernblick Kame ist näher dran aber ist es auch nicht. Da würde man die Heidecksburg sehen (da hatte ich auch angehalten und mich mit 2 Wanderern unterhalten, die ganz erstaunt waren, dass man dort mit dem Rad fahren kann ). Auf jeden Fall echt spaßig der Weg, die Kurbelei auf den Kulm hat sich gelohnt. Vielleicht lest Ihr einfach nochmal, was ich zu dme Bild geschrieben hatte, dann kommt Ihr vielleichta uch auf den Namen des gesuchten Ausblicks  (Und wundern tuts mich, dass ihr die Preilipper Kuppe kennt, den Blick aber nicht, wahrscheinlich seid ihr voher immer rechts weg gefahren und habt Euch so des schönsten Stückes Trail beraubt ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (29. April 2014)

Naja, von mir aus ist das schon ein ganzen Stück weg per Rad. Daher war ich auf der Seite der Saale bisher nur beim Marienturm in der Ecke, aber auf dem Hügel, um den es geht, noch gar nicht. Etwas besser ist meine Ortskenntnis auf der anderen Seite, oberhalb Zeigerheim sozusagen. Das hilft aber nicht weiter.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. April 2014)

ist es "unter der Kuppe" ?


----------



## jk197 (29. April 2014)

Nee, so heißt das auch nicht. Jetzt wundert mich das echt, dass Du das auch nicht kennst. Also jedenfalls stand da ein Schild und ne Bank. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich da sonst auch langgefahren wäre, weil die Wegkennzeichnung ging an der Wiese eigentlich rechts runter in den Wald rein ich bin aber links hoch, weil das spannender aussah und auch tatsächlich war (auf den Weg bin ich dann nämlich auch wieder gekommen, der kam dann von rechts). Also nochmal ein Hinweis: "Also wenn man weiß, auf was ich da schaue, weiß man auch, wie die Stelle heißt, von der aus ich schaue..." Was beginnt denn hinter Schwarza aus der Richtung kommend  Ehe es zu zäh wird, geb ich dann an den H2O-Kopf, weil er am nächsten dran war aber bis Mittag geb ich Euch noch zeit, den genauen Punkt zu erraten 

EDIT: Könnte tatsächlich sein, dass der Aussichtspunkt recht neu benannt wurde.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. April 2014)

aber die drei Linden sind es nicht, oder ?


----------



## jk197 (29. April 2014)

"Also wenn man weiß, auf was ich da schaue, weiß man auch, wie die Stelle heißt, von der aus ich schaue..." Was beginnt denn hinter Schwarza aus der Richtung kommend

Ich schaue doch nicht auf 3 Linden


----------



## 29erBiker (29. April 2014)

schon klar, aber der Aussichtspunkt in Oberpreilipp heißt so...


----------



## h2okopf (29. April 2014)

Was man da hinter Schwarza sieht ist das Rinnetal. Aber ob das was mit dem Namen zu tun hat, keine Ahnung.


----------



## jk197 (29. April 2014)

Also jetzt wirds zu zäh  Damit wir wieder was von der Nord-/Mittelthüringer Fraktion haben, übergebe ich an den h2okopf der am nähsten dran war am "SCHWARZATALBLICK" Ich bin vom Kulm in Richtung Oberpreilipp gefahren und da kam ich unter anderem an dieser Stelle vorbei. Der Trail runter ist zwar teilweise sehr steil aber macht richtig Laune und der Hohlweg danach hatte schöne Stufen drin aber hat mir auch sehr gefallen.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. April 2014)

dadurch das dieser "Schwarzatalblick" nirgends eingezeichnet ist kann natürlich keiner überprüfen ob er wirklich näher dran war als  "unter der Kuppe" oder die "drei Linden"


----------



## jk197 (29. April 2014)

Ich schon 

http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=18/50.69296/11.35285&layers=C

Der Punkt müsste ziemlich genau bei dem Zickzack in der Mitte sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (29. April 2014)

ok


----------



## h2okopf (29. April 2014)

Hm, zugegeben, das Schwarzatal sieht man auch. 

Ich kann erst heute Abend nachschauen, ob in meinem Fotoarchiv noch was im Bilderrätsel-Ordner liegt. Ich denke ja, aber falls vorher jemand will, bitte.


----------



## jk197 (29. April 2014)

Ich hätte tatsächlich noch was  Bei Lösung werden wir uns dann schon irgendwie einig. Die kleinen Hügel im Hintergrund haben übrigens tatsächlich was mit Biken zu tun 





Und das hier gibts da auch


----------



## h2okopf (29. April 2014)

Definitiv nichts aus meiner Ecke.


----------



## exposure (29. April 2014)

Da war ich letztens mit meinem Junior, aber da ich kein Bild habe, löse ich auch nicht.  

Schneidi kommt aus dem Ort...


----------



## 29erBiker (29. April 2014)

das ist doch der Spielplatz in Hohenwarte


----------



## jk197 (29. April 2014)

Und der Schneidi hat auch kräftig dazu getan, den Pumptrack im Hintergrudn zu bauen. Ja, ist der Spielplatz in Hohenwarte...
Jetzt musst DU halt noch ein Bild reinstellen, was der h2okopf lösen kann, damit er dann wieder dran ist


----------



## 29erBiker (29. April 2014)

versuchen wir es mal damit...




Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. April 2014)

Leider habe ich kein Material, sonst würde ich glatt lösen. Jedenfalls ein echtes Kuriosum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (30. April 2014)

Ich hatte eigentlich gestern Abend noch mit einer Lösung gerechnet so das @h2okopf sein Bild noch hätte einstellen können...sollte nur ein Lückenfüller sein.
Deshalb hier ein Hinweis in der Form des Anwesens von vorn


----------



## jk197 (30. April 2014)

Über das Sühnekreuz und Suehnekreuz de hab ich jetzt Schiebelau mit dem ehemaligen Kirchengrundstück gefunden im Saale Holzland Kreis. Wo bitte ist das denn???

Wiki sagt Rittergut Schiebelau...


----------



## 29erBiker (30. April 2014)

Das ist komplett richtig 
Dorthin kommt man ganz einfach, man fährt nach Jena, packt in Maua oder was weiß ich wo sein Fahrrad aus und fährt dem weiß/rot/weiß markierten Weg entlang, wir haben das zuletzt vor ca. einer Woche gemacht....
hier der Link zur Strecke http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lcznmnyarwbnhcid

und hier der Kartenauszug 



Die weiß/rot/weiße Markierung ist auch als Saalehorizontale bekannt, wobei diese erst ab der Lobdeburg entsprechend ausgewiesen ist...
Der Abschnitt ab Maua bis zur Lobdeburg macht aber gerade im letzten Stück auch RICHTIG Spaß !!!


----------



## jk197 (30. April 2014)

Da in der Ecke bin ich nun mal echt selten unterwegs allerdings hab ich tatsächlich ne Jena Wanderkarte  Gut, dann würde ich das jetzt direkt mal wieder nutzen, dem h2okopf seine Chance zu geben, das eine Bild, das ich nämlich noch habe, hab ich leider zu Hause und komme da erst später ran.


----------



## h2okopf (30. April 2014)

Tja, danke. Ich bin aber heute erst gegen 20 Uhr zuhause. Vorher wird das nichts bei mir.


----------



## jk197 (30. April 2014)

Da könnte ich eventuell vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (30. April 2014)

Ok, hier was einfaches:


----------



## X-TRIME (1. Mai 2014)

Schutzhütte im Schwarzatal zwischen Schweizerhaus und Schwarzburg.


----------



## h2okopf (1. Mai 2014)

Ob das jetzt zwischen Schweizer Haus und Schwarzburg war, weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber am Sachwarzatalradweg ist es gelegen. Daher sag ich mal richtig.


----------



## X-TRIME (1. Mai 2014)

Wo habe ich hier vor einer Einkehr Rast gemacht?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (1. Mai 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Wo habe ich hier vor einer Einkehr Rast gemacht?




Ich tippe mal auf Singen.


----------



## X-TRIME (1. Mai 2014)

*Nicolaus0815*, auf zum Singen, aber weitermachen nicht vergessen!


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (1. Mai 2014)

Wo war ich ich hier letztes Wochenende unterwegs?


----------



## GhostRider2013 (1. Mai 2014)

Talsperre Schönbrunn, Vorstau...

Tante Edit sagt: Blickrichtung Böse Schleuse/Allzunah


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (1. Mai 2014)

Korrekt. Weiter gehts ...


----------



## GhostRider2013 (1. Mai 2014)

Na dann, wo bin ich hier bzw. zu was ist dies der Einstieg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (2. Mai 2014)

Wir hatten zwar gestern schonmal Singen, aber am Singener Berg sehen die Pfade auch so aus wie auf Deinem Bild.


----------



## exposure (2. Mai 2014)

Ich kann zwar nichts zur Lösung beitragen, aber das sieht interessant aus und ich bin gespannt wie ein Regenschirm, wo das ist.


----------



## h2okopf (2. Mai 2014)

Singer Berg ist es sicher nicht, das wäre mir untergekommen. Da bin ich oft genug unterwegs, ist ja fast vor meiner Haustür. Hab aber auch keinen anderen Vorschlag, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass ich da noch nicht war.


----------



## GhostRider2013 (2. Mai 2014)

Hat keiner hier ne Idee??? Ich schieb mal noch eins hinterher. Auf dem Weg dahin bin hier wieder in meinen Heimatlandkreis eingetreten. Jetzt aber...


----------



## h2okopf (2. Mai 2014)

Hm, das is auf der falschen Seite vom Berg. 

Ist das ein Stück Rennsteig, was da zu sehen ist?


----------



## GhostRider2013 (2. Mai 2014)

Ne, kein Rennsteig. Ist aber nicht weit weg...


----------



## h2okopf (2. Mai 2014)

Gut, dann komme ich zu der Erkenntnis, dass ich keine Ahnung habe.


----------



## GhostRider2013 (3. Mai 2014)

Haua, haua. Hätte nich gedacht, dass es keiner kennt. Hier nochmal ein Hinweis. Dieser Ort wurde schon mal gesucht, mir ging es aber hauptsächlich um den Trail hinter dem Bild. Aber jetzt. Wenn die Antwort dennoch keiner kennt löse ich heut Abend auf. Ich glaub an euch


----------



## GhostRider2013 (4. Mai 2014)

Na denn, das Bild ist auf dem Adlersberg entstanden und zeigt den Eingang zum Adlersblitz, einem Trail der nach etwa 3km bergab im Roßbachtal, am Eisbären endet.
Ich würde hier jetzt mal frei geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fehlfokus (4. Mai 2014)

Hm, Adlersberg war ich auch schon öfters, aber nicht erkannt. Ich bin dann mal so frei – wie heißt dieser Aussichtspunkt und wo befindet er sich?


----------



## derZimbo (4. Mai 2014)

Ich staune immerwieder was es in unserem schönen Bundesland alles gibt...


----------



## h2okopf (4. Mai 2014)

Hm, Adlersberg kenn ich auch, aber fahr von dort immer nach Norden zurück Richtung Vesser. Ist von mir aus schon nen ganzen Stück, um da hin zu kommen.


----------



## exposure (4. Mai 2014)

Ha, das kenn ich, der Turm steht auf dem Berg Namens Haube bei Neustadt am Rennsteig.


----------



## fehlfokus (4. Mai 2014)

Richtig! Um genau zu sein, ist es die "Vordere Haube". Gibt einen herrlichen Rundumblick und lässt sich mit einem kleinen Abstecher vom Rennsteig prima erreichen. Your turn.


----------



## exposure (4. Mai 2014)

Na dann, wo ist das:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (4. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß es, aber ich sags nicht


----------



## exposure (4. Mai 2014)

Trau dich


----------



## X-TRIME (4. Mai 2014)

Na gut, wenn* 29erBiker* nicht will, dann löse ich halt: *Rolle.* 
Auf dem Weg zwischen Schwarzburg/Trippstein und Böhlscheiben/Schweizerhaus, als nur 2 von mehreren Möglichkeiten dort vorbei zu kommen.


----------



## exposure (4. Mai 2014)

Der Schwarzatalkenner hat gelöst, stimmt genau. 
Dann hau rein.


----------



## X-TRIME (4. Mai 2014)

In der Nähe welchen Ortes befindet sich die abgebildete Möglichkeit, abgekämpfte Füße und Waden wieder aufzufrischen?


----------



## GhostRider2013 (4. Mai 2014)

Nabend, ich würde mal "Brunnenwanderweg um Elgersburg" in den Raum werfen...


----------



## X-TRIME (4. Mai 2014)

Geworfen und getroffen!
Ob Brunnenwanderweg weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber das Wassertretbecken ist knapp oberhalb von* Elgersburg* an der Auffahrt zum Abzweig Schöffenhaus/Mönchshof.

Werf weiter!


----------



## GhostRider2013 (4. Mai 2014)

Ok. Anhand meiner Bilder könnt Ihr ja bald ein Bewegungsprofil von mir erstellen. Also, wo hab ich hier meinen Geist geparkt?


----------



## Su1dakra (4. Mai 2014)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher- sollte aber hier sein: http://openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=18&lat=50.59866&lon=10.77135&layers=B000TT


----------



## GhostRider2013 (4. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du da Potsdamer Platz meinst bist leider ein Stück daneben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Su1dakra (4. Mai 2014)

Dann ist es die Schutzhütte/Infotafel etwas südlich davon.


----------



## GhostRider2013 (4. Mai 2014)

Ne, kuck mal, da passen die Kilometerangaben nich dazu...


----------



## jk197 (5. Mai 2014)

Und wann gehts weiter?


----------



## 29erBiker (5. Mai 2014)

Wenn gelöst ist, also jetzt

Es ist der Erdeberg (Wegweiser) an dem dein Ghost lehnt...


----------



## jk197 (5. Mai 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Wenn gelöst ist, also jetzt
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, meine Benachrichtigungen hingen und ich hab den Thread von vor  Tagen gesehen. Musste erstmal aktualisieren. Na Du hast ja vom Wochenende sicher genug Bilder


----------



## exposure (5. Mai 2014)

Was is nu hier, ist doch eindeutig gelöst.


----------



## 29erBiker (5. Mai 2014)

ich bin halt mal so frei und mach weiter...





Wo war ich hier ?


----------



## GhostRider2013 (5. Mai 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Was is nu hier, ist doch eindeutig gelöst.


Jaja, is schon. In der Woche is halt noch 2-3 andere Sachen wichtig.

@29er Du bist, ach hast schon


----------



## 29erBiker (6. Mai 2014)

1. Hinweis, nach der Inschrift im Stein wurde die Ortsbezeichnung gewählt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Torsten (6. Mai 2014)

Das könnte der Wartburgblick sein.


----------



## 29erBiker (6. Mai 2014)

Torsten schrieb:


> Das könnte der Wartburgblick sein.


Leider komplett falsche Richtung. Gaaaanz weit weg vom Wartburgblick...


----------



## 29erBiker (7. Mai 2014)

2. Hinweis: Die Orte Piesau, Ernstthal und Spechtsbrunn sind in der Nähe...


----------



## jk197 (7. Mai 2014)

Dann isses auch irgendwo in der Nähe vom Brand aber so oft ich da war, ist mir sowas noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## 29erBiker (7. Mai 2014)

Tja....


----------



## jk197 (7. Mai 2014)

Sieht ja aus wie an ner Quelle. Da ist die Rutsch und die Oelse. Vielleicht isses ja eine der Quellen?

EDIT: Der Langebach ist auch noch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (7. Mai 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Sieht ja aus wie an ner Quelle. Da ist die Rutsch und die Oelse. Vielleicht isses ja eine der Quellen?
> 
> EDIT: Der Langebach ist auch noch da.



Nein, eine Quelle ist es nicht...


----------



## 29erBiker (7. Mai 2014)

3. Hinweis: ich zeig euch mal was auf dem Stein steht....




Jetzt müsste es doch zu erraten sein...


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Mai 2014)

Dann kommt jetzt mein letzter Hinweis, falls es niemand errät löse ich heute Abend auf


----------



## jk197 (8. Mai 2014)

Also das einzige, was bei OSM eingezeichnet ist und passen könnte ist der Triniusblick. Was auch immer das sein mag.


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Mai 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Also das einzige, was bei OSM eingezeichnet ist und passen könnte ist der Triniusblick. Was auch immer das sein mag.



Der ist es nicht.
Die Lösung hat was mit dem Stein und dem Namen darauf zu tun, so, jetzt aber


----------



## jk197 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich kann schon ziemlich gut lesen aber gib mal bei Google Franz Erhardt Stein ein, da kommt nur Müll. Wahrscheinlich isses sogar der Franz Erhardt Stein.


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Mai 2014)

FRANZ Ehrh


jk197 schrieb:


> Ich kann schon ziemlich gut lesen aber gib mal bei Google Franz Erhardt Stein ein, da kommt nur Müll. Wahrscheinlich isses sogar der Franz Erhardt Stein.



Ich will ja nix sagen, aber wer ist Franz Erhardt ? 
Und es ist auch nicht der Franz EHRHARDTSTEIN


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Mai 2014)

Das schreit hier nach Auflösung, hier ist sie...


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Mai 2014)

und da ich jetzt nochmal darf.... wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## X-TRIME (8. Mai 2014)

Suppenschüssel - zwischen Trippstein und Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (8. Mai 2014)

Ich habe fest damit gerechnet das du das löst 
Du bist....


----------



## X-TRIME (8. Mai 2014)

Auf welchen Aussichtspunkt steure ich hier zu?
Der Name ist etwas verwirrend, da man von da eigentlich nur auf einen Ort schaut, der nicht namensgebend ist.


----------



## Der_Torsten (9. Mai 2014)

Das ist doch in Jena bei der Lobdeburg


----------



## X-TRIME (9. Mai 2014)

Gaaaaaanz weit weg. 
Man(n) beachte die Wanderwegbeschilderung!


----------



## jk197 (9. Mai 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Das schreit hier nach Auflösung, hier ist sie...
> Anhang anzeigen 291508


 
Ich meinte doch Eberhardt oder hab ich nach Erhardt gesucht. Das prüf ich gleich nochmal. Auf dem Stein jedenfalls steht er mit dt.


----------



## jk197 (9. Mai 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ich meinte doch Eberhardt oder hab ich nach Erhardt gesucht. Das prüf ich gleich nochmal. Auf dem Stein jedenfalls steht er mit dt.


 
Nee, passt schon, ich hatte schon richtig geschaut und auch nur da kommt Müll, selbst ohne das t am Ende...


----------



## exposure (9. Mai 2014)

Ist das der Fürstin-Anna-Blick bei Sitzendorf?

Edit: Nee, das war Quatsch...


----------



## X-TRIME (9. Mai 2014)

*exposure: *Fürstin-Anna-Blick bei Sitzendorf - Quatsch.....: Das ist richtig eingeschätzt, aber die Fährte ist heiß!


----------



## jk197 (9. Mai 2014)

Das Schwarzatal scheint ja echt einiges herzugeben 

Irgendwas mit R und beim nächsten Mal wackelst Du nicht so, wenn Du fotografierst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (9. Mai 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Das Schwarzatal scheint ja echt einiges herzugeben


Ach ja, da gibts schon noch einige lohnenswerte Ecken, wobei ich nicht als Massstab gelten kann, da ich eigentlich überwiegend Tourenfahrer bin.



jk197 schrieb:


> Irgendwas mit R und beim nächsten Mal wackelst Du nicht so, wenn Du fotografierst


Also, ein *r* ist dabei, aber somit nicht am Anfang. Los gehts mit einem F.
Mit der Wackelei - immer diese Schwächeanfälle unterwegs und gerade vorher die Stützräder abgebaut .


----------



## 29erBiker (10. Mai 2014)

Fasanerie ?


----------



## X-TRIME (10. Mai 2014)

F und r sind drin, aber die Fasanerie ist es nicht.
Um das ehem. Ausflugslokal ist es wirklich schade. Als es noch lebte, ein traumhafter Ort mit gehobener Gastronomie und den früher üblichen Tanzveranstaltungen im Freien! Heute liegt das Parkett in Wellen.
Zwei ehemalige Besitzer und Wirte habe ich selbst noch gekannt.

Zurück zum Thema: Die Umgebung von Sitzendorf ist allemal eine Überlegung wert - F.............blick.


----------



## 29erBiker (10. Mai 2014)

letzter Versuch von mir: Fröbelturmblick


----------



## X-TRIME (10. Mai 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> letzter Versuch von mir: Fröbelturmblick



Na also, es geht doch !
Zeig was Neues von unserer schönen Heimat .


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (10. Mai 2014)

@X-TRIME 
Wo ist der Fröbelturmblick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (10. Mai 2014)

Ich geb mal frei, bin unterwegs.....


----------



## X-TRIME (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo* mtb-rennsteig*,

zum Fröbelturmblick kommmt man aus Oberhain (Kehre im unteren Ort am Abzweig Unterhain/Mankenbach) mit der folgenden Abfahrt ins Hädderbachtal.
Die genaue Lokalität zeigt der nachstehende Kartenausschnitt.


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (10. Mai 2014)

Danke...


----------



## jk197 (10. Mai 2014)

Wenn schon mal frei ist, will ich das auch gleich mal nutzen. Vor allem, weil ich heute mal wieder schön unterwegs war  Also wo war ich hier und was sehe ich?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (11. Mai 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Wenn schon mal frei ist, will ich das auch gleich mal nutzen. Vor allem, weil ich heute mal wieder schön unterwegs war  Also wo war ich hier und was sehe ich?



Nord-westlich von Altenbeuthen mit Blick auf den Hohenwartestausee?


----------



## jk197 (11. Mai 2014)

Ganz genau. Rechts unten ist Linkenmühle und Altenroth und links sieht man Neumannshof.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (11. Mai 2014)

Wo stehe ich hier und wohin blicke ich?


----------



## h2okopf (11. Mai 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> F und r sind drin, aber die Fasanerie ist es nicht.
> Um das ehem. Ausflugslokal ist es wirklich schade. Als es noch lebte, ein traumhafter Ort mit gehobener Gastronomie und den früher üblichen Tanzveranstaltungen im Freien! Heute liegt das Parkett in Wellen.
> Zwei ehemalige Besitzer und Wirte habe ich selbst noch gekannt.



Als ich das letzte Mal in der Gegend war, waren an verschiedenen Stellen Zettel angeschlagen, dass die Gaststätte wieder aufmacht. Ich denke ab Anfang Mai, auch wenn ich die Bilder nicht mehr auf'm Handy habe. Von daher kann es sein, dass da jetzt wieder Betrieb ist.


----------



## X-TRIME (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo* h2okopf*,

Du meinst wahrscheinlich diesen Zettel/Anschlag - aufgenommen am 28.Januar dieses Jahres.





Da hat sich sicher ein Schelm einen (verfrühten) Aprilscherz erlaubt.
Schön wärs aber gewesen. Gerade auch in Kombination mit der nahe gelegenen Reittouristik.


----------



## h2okopf (12. Mai 2014)

Jo, den meint ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (13. Mai 2014)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Wo stehe ich hier und wohin blicke ich?



Ich wag mal nen Tip: Du blickst u. a. auf Gebüsch, Stadtilm und den Singer Berg.
Wo Du stehst? K. A..


----------



## h2okopf (13. Mai 2014)

Hm, den Singer Berg sehe ich da nicht.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (13. Mai 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Ich wag mal nen Tip: Du blickst u. a. auf Gebüsch, Stadtilm und den Singer Berg.
> Wo Du stehst? K. A..




Passt ...

Ich stehe auf dem Hügel nördlich der Straße zwischen Stadtilm und Großhettstedt und blicke in Richtung Thüringer Wald. Rechts im Bild ist der Singener Berg. Im Tal liegt Stadtilm.


----------



## X-TRIME (14. Mai 2014)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Passt ...
> 
> Ich stehe auf dem Hügel nördlich der Straße zwischen Stadtilm und Großhettstedt und blicke in Richtung Thüringer Wald. Rechts im Bild ist der Singener Berg. Im Tal liegt Stadtilm.



Den Radweg habe ich zum Einrollen auch schon ein paar Mal genommen, aber die Auffahrt auf den Hügel in Ermangelung von Ortskenntnis nicht in Angrifff genommen.

Zum neuen Rätsel: Welcher Rastplatz ist hier zu sehen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Mai 2014)

OT: 
Wieso lädst du denn deine schönen Bilder nicht hier in dein Fotoalbum? 
Auf diese Weise würde man nicht ständig mit Werbung gequält, wenn man sie in Groß betrachten möchte.


----------



## exposure (14. Mai 2014)

Ist das auf dem Gabelbachkopf bei Gehlberg?


----------



## X-TRIME (14. Mai 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Ist das auf dem Gabelbachkopf bei Gehlberg?



Nein!
Zur ungefähren Einordnung in Bezug auf den Ort Gehlberg:
Der gesuchte Platz befindet südöstlich davon, wobei die südliche Entfernung etwa 3/10 der östlichen beträgt. Nahe an Gehlberg liegt der Rastplatz jedenfalls nicht.



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> OT:
> Wieso lädst du denn deine schönen Bilder nicht hier in dein Fotoalbum?
> Auf diese Weise würde man nicht ständig mit Werbung gequält, wenn man sie in Groß betrachten möchte.



Kann ich ja von Fall zu Fall mal machen. Allgemein gehöre ich wahrscheinlich nicht zu den mitteilsamsten Zeitgenossen und tue mich mit der ungefragten Veröffentlichung auch von Bildern etwas schwer.

*Weiterer Hinweis:
Das gesuchte Rasthäuschen befindet sich in einem engen Seitental westlich einer Kleinstadt.
Die neue ICE-Strecke schneidet das Seitental und verläuft da nur kurz oberirdisch, d. h., von Tunnel zu Tunnel.
Deutlich sichtbar auf GPSies!*


----------



## jk197 (16. Mai 2014)

Tipp ins Blaue 1: Friedenshöhe bei Gehren


----------



## X-TRIME (16. Mai 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Tipp ins Blaue 1: Friedenshöhe bei Gehren



Friedenshöhe ist es nicht, aber Gehren ..... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (16. Mai 2014)

Da gibt es dann noch den großen Tragberg, den Hexenstein und den Vorderen und HInteren Brandstein. Nach der Beschreibung würde ich sagen Tragberg, weil da die Brücke am kürzesten ist.


----------



## X-TRIME (17. Mai 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Da gibt es dann noch den großen Tragberg, den Hexenstein und den Vorderen und HInteren Brandstein. Nach der Beschreibung würde ich sagen Tragberg, weil da die Brücke am kürzesten ist.



Wer sich solche Mühe gibt soll auch belohnt werden und ich denke, dass man die Nennung (Hexenstein) als Lösung anerkennen kann, auch wenn Du die Betonung auf Tragberg gelegt hast.
Kurz bevor ich das Foto geschossen habe ist die Namensgeberin davon geritten, hat sich aber noch auf dem Namenschild verewigt.
Hier der Beweis:





Leg los!


----------



## jk197 (17. Mai 2014)

Na dann will ich mal, war heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs  Also, wo war ich hier?


----------



## jk197 (19. Mai 2014)

Keiner eine Idee? Dann hier noch einmal aus einer leicht anderen Perspektive  Jetzt isses leicht.


----------



## 29erBiker (19. Mai 2014)

Du bist in Lobenstein, zu sehen ist der alte Turm. Obwohl ich dachte ich kenn mich dort aus weiß ich nicht wo dein genauer Standort ist, könnte in Richtung Neustadt sein.... Genügt das als Antwort ?


----------



## jk197 (19. Mai 2014)

Also Bad Lobenstein ist schon mal richtig  Und der Standort heißt genauso wie die beiden Dinger, die da ganz groß zu sehen sind, nämlich am Fliegenpilz. Die Straße, die man da sieht führt Richtung Lemnitzhammer, Harra und der Wanderweg vom Fliegenpilz aus auch sehr schön dorthin  Hätte ich den letztens schon gekannt, hätten wir den garantiert auch mitgenommen. Also dann Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (19. Mai 2014)

Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## 29erBiker (21. Mai 2014)

Was ist denn los? Alle draußen bei dem schönen Wetter?
Da hab ich gedacht das Rätsel wird gleich durch die Schwarzatalkenner gelöst....und auch wer schon mal im Schwarzatal mit dem Auto unterwegs war ist sicher daran vorbeigefahren....


----------



## exposure (21. Mai 2014)

Aber ob man die Stelle wahrnimmt, wenn man mit dem Auto vorbeifährt, ist fraglich, zumal es in eine Kurve geht...
was dann auch schon ein kleiner Tip für die Lösung wäre.


----------



## 29erBiker (21. Mai 2014)

Du hättest ja auch lösen können...


----------



## 29erBiker (21. Mai 2014)

noch ein weiterer Bildausschnitt der gesuchten Stelle als Tipp...


----------



## X-TRIME (21. Mai 2014)

Jetzt hat's gefunkt: Serpentinenweg (beschwerlicher Weg - so ist er von oben ausgezeichnet)) zum Trippstein.


----------



## 29erBiker (21. Mai 2014)

Ich bin zwar als das erste Foto entstanden ist von oben runter gefahren, aber ein Schild "beschwerlicher Weg" hab ich nicht gesehen.
Weg vom Trippstein runter ist aber auch richtig, allerdings hat die Stelle ihren eigenen Namen.
"Steinerne Bank"
Hier der Beweis...




Du bist dran...


----------



## h2okopf (21. Mai 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Jetzt hat's gefunkt: Serpentinenweg (beschwerlicher Weg - so ist er von oben ausgezeichnet)) zum Trippstein.



War das nicht der "nur für Geübte" ausgezeichnete am Trippstein?


----------



## exposure (22. Mai 2014)

Nee, "nur für geübte"  war vom Fürstenstand runter zum Kirchfelsen, etwas weiter vorn im Schwarzatal.


----------



## X-TRIME (22. Mai 2014)

Welches kleine Idyll ist hier zu sehen?





Keiner eine Idee?
Der gesuchte Teich mit einem Eigennamen liegt unweit einer Kleinstadt mit Gymnasium und Regelschule und kurz vor einem eingemeindeten Ort.
Das folgende Bild zeigt in Richtung der Kleinstadt. Der in die Stadt führende Weg ist tlw. schmal wie ein Singetrail, jedoch vollkommen eben und wird überwiegend von Fußgängern frequentiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exposure (24. Mai 2014)

Keine Ahnung wo das ist, ich würde felsenfest behaupten, noch nie dort gewesen zu sein.


----------



## X-TRIME (25. Mai 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo das ist, ich würde felsenfest behaupten, noch nie dort gewesen zu sein.



Das ist schon denkbar, da der beschauliche Ort nun nicht direkt in einem MB-Revier liegt, sondern sozusagen in der "Zivilisation".

Man beachte den Ortshinweis zur Kleinstadt: Gymnasium und Regelschule. Diese liegen direkt nebeneinander und an der Regelschule kommt man unmittelbar vorbei.
Früher gab es da u. a. auch eine Brauerei.
Etwas ältere Zeitgenossen aus der Region werden sich noch an den Spruch, Trink Peterbier, dann steht ...... , erinnern können .

Die Hinweise und das folgende Bild sollten nun schon zur Lösung führen!


----------



## DHK (25. Mai 2014)

Ich würde mal sagen du bist an dem kleinen Teich zwischen Garsitz und Königsee (welche übrigens dann auch die Stadt mit den beeinanderliegenden Schulen sein sollte, die du angesprochen hast.
Das einzigste was mich dabei irritiert sind die 2,3km vom Schild, die passen da nicht wirklich.


----------



## X-TRIME (25. Mai 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen du bist an dem kleinen Teich zwischen Garsitz und Königsee (welche übrigens dann auch die Stadt mit den beeinanderliegenden Schulen sein sollte, die du angesprochen hast.
> Das einzigste was mich dabei irritiert sind die 2,3km vom Schild, die passen da nicht wirklich.



Bisher alles richtig ! Es fehlt nur noch der Name des Teiches, also schnell........

Das mit den 2,3 km bis zum Gebörne kommt schon ungefähr hin. Man muß ja vom Teich durch Garsitz hoch und anschließend den Feldweg aufwärts zum Plateau (Gebörne) nehmen.

Da* DHK* den gesuchten Teich richtig zugeordnet hat und bisher keiner eine weitere Präzisierung nennen konnte (oder der Fairness halber ihm gegenüber wollte), sollten wir dies als Lösung anerkennen.
Der Name des Teiches: Dreiecksteich.

Mach weiter *DHK*!


----------



## DHK (25. Mai 2014)

Danke, leider hat googlemaps keinen Namen für den Teich ausgespuckt.. selber war ich noch nicht dort.

Daher jetzt was einfachses....
Von wo schaue ich die Wolken beim Sonnenuntergang an?


----------



## derZimbo (26. Mai 2014)

Vom Schneekopf aus?!


----------



## DHK (26. Mai 2014)

Ist das jetzt ne Frage oder ne Aussage?
Ne ist aber richtig... du bist dran.


----------



## derZimbo (26. Mai 2014)

Da hab ich jetzt aber Glück gehabt 
Die Radständer sollte die sein, welche vorm Aussichtsturm stehen.
Bild gibts heute Abend, wenn ich an den Bilderspeicher komme.


----------



## derZimbo (27. Mai 2014)

Sorry ist n Tag später geworden!
Also wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (28. Mai 2014)

Den Typen hab ich da selbst noch nicht gesehen aber ich würde mal auf den Bergbau Kamsdorf tippen.


----------



## derZimbo (28. Mai 2014)

Ja schon nicht schlecht, gehts noch etwas genauer? Das Revier da ist groß.


----------



## jk197 (28. Mai 2014)

Rein vom Bewuchs und den Häusern würde ich mal oben vom Museum ausgehen also da, wo es in den Stollen reingeht und seit neuem die Enduro-Stecke von ERTS gebaut wurde.


----------



## jk197 (28. Mai 2014)

Also es ist das Bergmannsdenkmal am Schacht 4


----------



## derZimbo (28. Mai 2014)

RISCHDISCH, das ging ja mal wieder fix.
Das Denkmal steht am Schacht 4 direkt neben dem Eingang zum Besucherbergwerk.
Im Hintergrund ist dann noch das Revier-Cafe.
Die Jungs von ERTS bieten da auch MTB-Touren unter Tage an.
Soll super Spaßig sein.
War selbst noch nicht mit dem Rad drin, aber habs auf der ToDo Liste.


----------



## jk197 (28. Mai 2014)

Auf meiner auch aber ich glaube erst im Winter  Dann mal wieder was Neues, wo war ich hier und vielleicht bekommt sogar einer den genauen Standort raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (28. Mai 2014)

Märchenwald Saalburg, dank Go......, aber keine Ahnung wo Du stehst. 
Saalburg habe ich bisher nur mit dem PKW gequert.


----------



## jk197 (29. Mai 2014)

Das solltest Du aber unbedingt mal ändern. Kleiner Tipp, ich stehe nicht, ich sitze  Aber ich lass das schon mal als gelöst gelten...


----------



## X-TRIME (30. Mai 2014)

[QUOTE="jk197, Kleiner Tipp, ich stehe nicht, ich sitze  [/QUOTE]
In der Bahn? Wenn ja, hatten die da vorher das Dach abgebaut ?

Zum neuen Bild. Auf welchen Höhenort schaue ich hier?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (30. Mai 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> [QUOTE="jk197, Kleiner Tipp, ich stehe nicht, ich sitze


In der Bahn? Wenn ja, hatten die da vorher das Dach abgebaut ?

Zum neuen Bild. Auf welchen Höhenort schaue ich hier?



[/QUOTE]


Oberweißbach?


----------



## X-TRIME (31. Mai 2014)

Ja sind wir denn schon kurz vor Weihnachten, dass sich der Nicolaus wieder hier rumtreibt?
Egal, recht hat er. Oberweißbach aufgenommen von dem Weg unterhalb des Quittelsberges.

Das Terrain dort ist übrigens gut zum Konditionsbolzen ggf. für Alpenauffahrten geeignet. Von Unterweißbach aus geht es fast 400 Hm am Stück mit ordentlicher Steigung auf den Quittelsberg mit 708 m über NN.

*Nicolaus0815,* bring Dein neues Gesche.., ähm Bild.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (31. Mai 2014)

Ok, hier gibts ein neues Bild ....

Wo stehe ich und wohin blicke ich?


----------



## exposure (4. Juni 2014)

Hier wirds ein wenig schleppend. Wenn keiner drauf kommt, musst du mal ein paar Tips geben.


----------



## 29erBiker (4. Juni 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Hier wirds ein wenig schleppend. Wenn keiner drauf kommt, musst du mal ein paar Tips geben.



oder laut Regeln nach 3 Tagen auflösen....die sind um


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (4. Juni 2014)

Ok, dann gebe ich einen kleinen Tipp. Der auf dem Bild zu sehende Ort liegt in der Nähe der neuen B90.


----------



## X-TRIME (4. Juni 2014)

Birkigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (4. Juni 2014)

Nicht ganz ....

Ich löse auf. Eines schönen Herbsttages anno 2011 stand ich auf dem Hund (Berg bei Stadtilm) und blickte in Richtung Kleinliebringen, betätigte den Auslöser meines Fotomaten und erzeugte dabei dieses mehr oder weniger gelungene Bild. Vielleicht etwas früh im Jahr, da ich als Nicolaus sonst erst im Dezember erscheine, aber besser früh als gar nicht.

So, ich übergebe (nein ... nicht mich) an den Nächsten.


----------



## X-TRIME (5. Juni 2014)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz ....
> 
> Ich löse auf. Eines schönen Herbsttages anno 2011 stand ich auf dem Hund (Berg bei Stadtilm) und blickte in Richtung Kleinliebringen, betätigte den Auslöser meines Fotomaten und erzeugte dabei dieses mehr oder weniger gelungene Bild. Vielleicht etwas früh im Jahr, da ich als Nicolaus sonst erst im Dezember erscheine, aber besser früh als gar nicht.
> 
> So, ich übergebe (nein ... nicht mich) an den Nächsten.



Glückwunsch zum wirklich gelungenen Bild, aber ohne Hilfestellung nicht zu erraten.
Deinen Standort "Hund" habe ich trotz Suche nicht ermitteln können. 
Wahrscheinlich bin ich da auch schon in der Nähe gewesen, denn oft fahre ich an der alten Saline vorbei in das Tal nach Geilsdorf und weiter über Gösselborn nach Singen, um die einheimische Braukunst zu testen.

Nun aber zum Thema: 
Ich gebe hier mal den nachgeordneten Co-Moderator, damit wir weiterkommen mit dem Bilderrätsel. 
Wer soll der Nächste sein ohne Stammtisch und Knobelbecher?

Da keiner lösen konnte, solltest Du erneut weiter machen, aber das Thema intensiver verfolgen und ggf. entsprechende Hinweise geben.
Ich hoffe, im allgemeinen Namen gehandelt zu haben.

Grüße


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (5. Juni 2014)

Um auf den Hund zu kommen ... und damit meine ich den Berg .. folgt man der L1048 von Stadtilm in Richtung Rudolstadt. Der Hund ist der Berg (Hügel) zwischen Stadtilm und Nahwinden. Mit dem MTB über ein paar "verwurstelte" Wege von beiden Seiten zu erreichen.

So nun aber ein neues Bild. Am Ufer welches Gewässers (im Ilmkreis) stehe ich?


----------



## h2okopf (5. Juni 2014)

Ist das ne Ecke an der Talsperre Heyda?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (5. Juni 2014)

Korrekt. Du bist dran.


----------



## X-TRIME (5. Juni 2014)

Na also, so kommt doch wieder Bewegung in die Sache.

*Nicolaus0815,  *vielen Dank für die Tourinfo zum Hund und  für Dein vorstehendes Bild.


----------



## h2okopf (6. Juni 2014)

Ok, zwischen welchen beiden Dörfern steht denn dieses Teil?


----------



## DHK (6. Juni 2014)

Das ist einfach... 
Der Aussichtstumr steht zwischen Bücheloh und Wümbach auf dem Wolfsberg.

Ist der Turm inzwischen eig. frei begehbar oder geht das immernoch nur über die Müllumladestation? Weißt du das was h2okopf?


----------



## h2okopf (6. Juni 2014)

Einfach ist gut und auch hinreichend richtig gelöst. Auch wenn der Berg falsch ist. 

Der Turm steht auf der ehemaligen Deponie, der Wolfsberg ist ein Stück weiter östlich bzw. links vom Fotografen aus gesehen.

Was die Zugänglichkeit betrifft, sehe ich auch nur den Zaun um die ehemalige Deponie, keine Ahnung, wie man da rein kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (6. Juni 2014)

Ok, laut Thüringer Allgemeine steht das Ding auch am Wolfsberg. Letzter stand war, das man sich bei den Leuten von der Abfallwirtschaft anmelden muss und dann kann man nach Absprache mit denen zu ihren Öffnungszeiten auf den Turm hoch.

Also hier ein neues Bild: Was schaut hier hinter den Bäumen hervor?


----------



## Su1dakra (6. Juni 2014)

Langertfelsen- von unten?


----------



## DHK (6. Juni 2014)

Nein. Und auch noch ziemlich kalt...


----------



## Su1dakra (6. Juni 2014)

Hab ich befürchtet


----------



## exposure (6. Juni 2014)

Falkenstein bei Tambach Dietharz?


----------



## DHK (6. Juni 2014)

Das stimmt 

Ist allgemein eine sehr schöne Ecke, tolle Landschaft 

Dann mach mal weiter exposure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exposure (6. Juni 2014)

Dachte erst, es wäre am Großen Hermannsberg, da erschien im Google noch der Falkenstein.
War dort noch nicht, wird aber ein Ausflugsziel fürs heisse Wochenende. 

So, nächstes Bilderrätsel:
Wie heisst der Turm und wo steht er.


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Juni 2014)

Kurz vorm Stammtisch: Bismarckturm oberhalb von Sitzendorf/Nordhang.


----------



## exposure (6. Juni 2014)

Stimmt, das ging ja schnell. 
Du bist dran.


----------



## DHK (6. Juni 2014)

Geht ja heute wie beim Bretzel backen hier...


----------



## X-TRIME (7. Juni 2014)

An welcher Stelle hat sich dieser (un)gefiederte Gast nieder gelassen.





Liegts am super Wetter, dass alle von früh bis spät auf den Sätteln hocken, oder fehlt noch eine zündende Idee für eine Brezeln backende Teilnahme?

Hinweis: Der stolze hölzerne Vogel sitzt an einem *künstlichen Gewässer*, dessen Name gefragt ist.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (9. Juni 2014)

Ein Schuss ins Blaue. Talsperre Leibis?


----------



## X-TRIME (9. Juni 2014)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Ein Schuss ins Blaue. Talsperre Leibis?



Nicht getroffen, aber entwicklungsfähig.

Weiterer Hinweis: Das Gewässer liegt an einem Ort, dessen ehemalige Durchfahrt nun in einer Sackgasse endet.


----------



## exposure (10. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht Unterbecken Goldisthal ?

Google bestätigt das zumindest:  http://de.worldmapz.com/photo/207873_en.htm



(Ich habe leider kein Bild momentan, wenn jemand möchte und X-TRIME freigegeben hat, dann bitte weitermachen.)


----------



## X-TRIME (10. Juni 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Vielleicht Unterbecken Goldisthal ?
> 
> Google bestätigt das zumindest:  http://de.worldmapz.com/photo/207873_en.htm
> 
> ...



Geschossen und getroffen!
Also, wer will und kann darf sich jetzt produzieren.


----------



## X-TRIME (10. Juni 2014)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Hitze alle Aktivitäten in Schweiß zerfließen läßt und deshalb Reaktionen auf die Aufforderung ausbleiben.
Oder ist es so, dass sich Alle und damit Keiner angesprochen fühlen/fühlt?
Deshalb mache ich im kühlen Keller mit was ganz Leichtem weiter. In welchem urbanen Umfeld befindet sich der Weiher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (10. Juni 2014)

Da war ich gestern erst noch n Bierchen trinken


----------



## X-TRIME (10. Juni 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Da war ich gestern erst noch n Bierchen trinken



Und hast durch die verstärkende Wirkung der Hitze glatt den Namen vergessen?


----------



## DHK (10. Juni 2014)

Nene, ich denk das wissen auch noch andere...
Hab sonst nicht mehr viele Bilder auf Reserve, wenn ich jetzt lösen würde.


----------



## X-TRIME (10. Juni 2014)

Gutmensch ......


----------



## chelli (11. Juni 2014)

Das ist aber auch wirklich einfach dieses mal - mir gehts aber wie DHK, daher darf gern jemand anderes lösen.


----------



## h2okopf (11. Juni 2014)

Jetzt habt euch doch nicht so. Den Lindenberg im Hintergrund kann man gut erkennen, Links das Café Lotte beinahe auch und die Eishalle. Soll heißen das ist der Teich vor der Eishalle in Ilmenau. Ob der einen Namen hat, weiß ich gar nicht.


----------



## X-TRIME (11. Juni 2014)

Bei den gegenwärtigen atmosphärischen Gegebenheiten bringt Wasserkühlung die effektivsten Ergebnisse und führt zum Erfolg.
Hab grad heute gesehen, dass der Teich durch eine Fontäne aufgewertet wurde (bzw. damals schon war, aber nicht in Betrieb).

In diesem Sinne ist* h2okopf* dran.


----------



## h2okopf (11. Juni 2014)

Na dann geht's hier weiter. Heute früh frisch geknipst.





Wie heißt das (also was steht an dem Schild) und wo ist das?


----------



## X-TRIME (11. Juni 2014)

Ich halt mich jetzt auch mal zurück, damit das Bilderrätsel nicht nur auf wenigen Gleisen verläuft.
Nur soviel: Immer wieder versuchen Nicht-Einheimische, thüringer Kernland in Beschlag zu nehmen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (14. Juni 2014)

Damit das Bilderrätsel nicht zu lange stehen bleibt, löse ich auf: Sachsenpfütze - im Dreieck Oehrenstock/Langewiesen/Gehren.
Beweisfoto:


----------



## h2okopf (16. Juni 2014)

Jo, richtig. Sorry für die späte Antwort, war das Wochenende in Willingen und nicht online.


----------



## X-TRIME (16. Juni 2014)

In der Nähe welcher Ortschaft/Sehenswürdigkeit befindet sich diese markante Felsformation?


----------



## derZimbo (16. Juni 2014)

Bei Ranis gibts sowas, solche Formationen haben auch einen speziellen Namen, komme aber gerade nicht drauf.


----------



## X-TRIME (16. Juni 2014)

Ranis wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber hier nicht zutreffend.
Im Jonastal gibt es ebenfalls eine Felsformation, die der gesuchten zum Verwechseln ähnlich ist.

Es handelt sich um eine Muschelkalkformation, die mit Adleraugen sichtbar ist, sofern man sich im richtigen Territorium befindet.
Es bestand sogar die Möglichkeit, dass Goethe zu seiner Zeit dort vorbeigekommen ist.


----------



## derZimbo (17. Juni 2014)

Klasse Hinweis 
Goethe hatte in jedem Dorf ein anderes Weibe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (17. Juni 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Klasse Hinweis
> Goethe hatte in jedem Dorf ein anderes Weibe...



Stimmt, da wären sicher sehr viele Möglichkeiten offen, aber kombiniere ....
- Charlotte von Stein und deren weibliche Nachkommen - *hier: eine Enkelin spielt bei einer Lösung eine
	Rolle/Sehenswürdigkeit*,
- Goethewanderweg - *den richtigen ermitteln und schon ist man bei Anstrich 1 und 3* und
- Jahr 1864 - *Baujahr*.

*Zusätzlich: Ein Engländer hat sich zu jener Zeit auch hier rumgetrieben und hat mit Anstrich 1 und 3 zu tun.*


----------



## X-TRIME (20. Juni 2014)

Nach nun über 3 Tagen löse ich die 2 Antwortmöglichkeiten auf: Luisenturm oder Kleinkochberg.

Meine in den Vorposts genannten Hinweise bezogen sich auf den Luisenturm:
- Die Enkelin der Charlotte von Stein, Luise Stein ist die Namensgeberin für den Luisenturm, der 1864 erbaut wurde - siehe auch:
http://saale-online.de/die-region/staedte-und-gemeinden/rudolstadt/natur/aussichtspunkte/
- Der Goethewanderweg Weimar-Großkochberg kommt u. a. am Luisenturm vorbei.

Das folgende Bild zeigt die Lage der Felsformation.





Zum neuen Bilderrätsel: Wo stehe ich hier?


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Juni 2014)

Vor den Resten der Villa Kunterbunt? 

Schuss ins Blaue, ist sicher falsch...


----------



## X-TRIME (20. Juni 2014)

Der Schuss ist daneben gegangen.
Wie man sieht, steht das Gebilde in der Natur und eigentlich ganz in der Nähe einer exponierten Stelle - im wörtlichen und übertragenen Sinn an einer Drehscheibe.

Hinweis:
Wenn man es etwas einfacher als mit Radfahren haben will, setzt man sich in den Schwarzatalexpress und fährt z. B von Rottenbach nach ........ und landet später direkt unterhalb des Gebildes.


----------



## X-TRIME (23. Juni 2014)

Alle Protagonisten biken, Fußball schauen oder im Urlaub?
Kaum zu glauben, dass diese Stelle weitestgehend unbekannt sein soll. Erst hatte ich gar nicht vor, dieses Bild einzustellen, da es mir lächerlich einfach erschien.

Auflösung:
Das dreibeinige Gebilde steht etwas oberhalb der Talstation Obstfelderschmiede der Oberweißbacher Bergbahn/Standseilbahn.
Wenn man nach der Querung der Bahnschienen an der Talstation nach oben tritt, kommt man an der Stelle vorbei und von da z. B. weiter nach Unterweißbach.
Siehe Markierung im Bild.





Ich gebe an einen Interessierten frei!


----------



## h2okopf (23. Juni 2014)

Hm, da bin ich dann offensichtlich schon mehrfach dran vorbei gekommen, aber aufgefallen ist mir das Ding nie.


----------



## X-TRIME (24. Juni 2014)

*h2okopf IBC DIMB RacingTeam* - Du bist einfach zu schnell  !


----------



## h2okopf (24. Juni 2014)

Das glaub ich nicht. 

Ich bin nur irritiert, weil der Trail neben der Bahn in der Kurve fast endet und das eigentlich auffallen müsste. Deswegen versteh ich nicht, warum mir das teil nie aufgefallen ist. Aber ich habs chon überlegt, dass das vielleicht einfach nur nicht bunt bemalt war, als ich das eltzte Mal dort war. Dann ist das nämlich wesentlich weniger auffällig und leichter zu übersehen.


----------



## Stefan92 (27. Juni 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Ich gebe an einen Interessierten frei!



Ok, wo war ich?


----------



## fehlfokus (27. Juni 2014)

Das ist die *Bienstädter Warte*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (27. Juni 2014)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Das ist die *Bienstädter Warte*.


Stimmt, warum hast du die Frage bei mir vor vielen Monden nicht beantwortet?


----------



## Stefan92 (27. Juni 2014)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Das ist die *Bienstädter Warte*.



Stimmt, du bist dran.


----------



## fehlfokus (27. Juni 2014)

Torsten, ich habe es wohl nicht gesehen . Ich habe leider nichts aktuelles, also weiter in die Runde.


----------



## X-TRIME (30. Juni 2014)

Unser Bilderrätsel droht wohl einzuschlafen. Da müssen es halt wieder die ganz Alten richten!

Wohin hat sich der einsame Fußballfan verlaufen, der den Abflug nach Brasilien verpasst hat?


----------



## X-TRIME (4. Juli 2014)

Gut gebrüllt, Löwen.
Ich löse auf und gebe, an Wen auch immer, frei.


----------



## derZimbo (5. Juli 2014)

....und wo steht das ding genau?
Ich kann auf deiner Karte den Punkt nicht erkennen.


----------



## X-TRIME (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

das "Ding" steht im Glücksthal. 
Der schwarze Punkt auf der Karte ist etwas groß geraten und wahrscheinlich dadurch nicht augenfällig.

Die genaue Einordnung findest Du z. B. auf OSM - Neuhaus/Rennsteig-Glücksthal.
Bei maximaler Vergrößerung siehst Du im Glücksthal 2 Teiche und von unten herum einen eingezeichneten Pfad.
An der westlichen Seite des westlichen Teiches etwa am Ende des eingezeichneten Pfades befindet sich der Trompeter.


----------



## derZimbo (5. Juli 2014)

Aha, danke. Was es nicht alles gibt.
Der Thread erscheint wirklich etwas eingeschlafen.
Ich hab aber leider auch gerade nix spannendes an Bildern zur Hand.


----------



## jk197 (7. Juli 2014)

Ich nutze dann mal einfach die Chance, ich bin schon noch aktiv dabei aber ich kannte bis jetzt nicht eine einzige Stelle. Mal sehen, ob ich den Thread etwas beleben kann. Also, an welchem idyllischen Örtchen war ich hier. Eigentlich reicht mir schon, wenn einer weiß, wie das Flüßchen heißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (7. Juli 2014)

Sormitz oder Loquitz.


----------



## jk197 (7. Juli 2014)

Also die Oder ist es definitiv nicht, von den beiden anderen könnte es einer sein


----------



## jk197 (8. Juli 2014)

Kleiner Tipp, das Ganze ist auch ein Naturlehrpfad und wenn es rechts nicht so bewaldet wäre, könnte man Schienen und eine Straße sehen.


----------



## derZimbo (8. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe ja immernoch drauf das mal ein anderer Mitstreiter lösen möchte, damit hier mal wieder etwas mehr Bewegung in den Thread kommt.


----------



## jk197 (8. Juli 2014)

Dann löse Du, ich hab noch eins.


----------



## derZimbo (8. Juli 2014)

Das sollte die Sormitz sein wenn ich mich recht entsinne irgendwo bei Leutenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (8. Juli 2014)

Richtig


----------



## derZimbo (8. Juli 2014)

Na dann auf auf... wer hat noch nicht, wer will nochmal.


----------



## jk197 (8. Juli 2014)

So, wie versprochen hier das nächste Foto, als kleiner Tipp geschossen auf der gleichen Runde wie das Bild vorher  Also, wo war ich hier?


----------



## jk197 (9. Juli 2014)

Und als kleine Hilfestellung, das hier sieht man, wenn man in die entgegengesetzte Richtung schaut.


----------



## jk197 (10. Juli 2014)

Keiner ne Idee? Also noch ein kleiner Tipp. Das ist kein Aussichtsturm sondern dient der Wildbeobachtung.


----------



## derZimbo (10. Juli 2014)

Es bleibt bei wenig Resonanz in diesem Thread.


----------



## Stefan92 (10. Juli 2014)

Das ist auf dem Galgenhügel bei Burglemnitz.


----------



## Su1dakra (11. Juli 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Es bleibt bei wenig Resonanz in diesem Thread.


Ist alles nicht ganz meine Richtung. Ca 50% meiner Touren gehen nach Franken (wenn man schon mal da wohnt).
Aner es kommt bestimmt mal wieder was das ich auch kenne


----------



## jk197 (11. Juli 2014)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> Das ist auf dem Galgenhügel bei Burglemnitz.


 
Richtig  Der Turm ist erst vor kurzem eröffnet worden und nun weithin sichtbar. Du bist dran...


----------



## jk197 (11. Juli 2014)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> Ist alles nicht ganz meine Richtung. Ca 50% meiner Touren gehen nach Franken (wenn man schon mal da wohnt).
> Aner es kommt bestimmt mal wieder was das ich auch kenne


 
Franken ist von hier auch nicht so weit weg und wir haben hier sogar ein kleines Eck Thüringer Franken  Ich hätte sicher auch paar Bilder vom Rennsteig aber das kennt dann wieder jeder und der Thread soll ja auch dazu helfen, was Neues kennen zu lernen  Und ich glaube, so schlecht ist die resonanz gar nicht, wenn man sich anschaut, wie oft der Thread angeschaut wurde und wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (11. Juli 2014)

Das Türmchen steht ja quasi bei meinen Schwiegereltern vor der Haustür, muss ich mir am WE gleich mal anschauen.


----------



## Stefan92 (11. Juli 2014)

Wie heißt der Stein und wo befindet er sich?


----------



## jk197 (11. Juli 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Das Türmchen steht ja quasi bei meinen Schwiegereltern vor der Haustür, muss ich mir am WE gleich mal anschauen.


 
Lohnt sich, wobei es verboten ist, hoch zu gehen


----------



## chelli (12. Juli 2014)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Stein und wo befindet er sich?



Das ist der Goethestein, südlich vom Stausee Hohenfelden, genau da: http://goo.gl/maps/2qnPw

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chelli (12. Juli 2014)

chelli schrieb:


> Das ist der Goethestein, südlich vom Stausee Hohenfelden, genau da: http://goo.gl/maps/2qnPw
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk



Das Schild geht auch immer mehr kaputt, am 21.04.2013 sah es noch so aus:


----------



## chelli (12. Juli 2014)

Ich mache dann auch einfach mal weiter, wo steht dieser knuffige Holzritter?


----------



## chelli (14. Juli 2014)

Niemand eine Idee?

Dann mal ein erster Tipp: 
Der gesuchte Ort ist weniger als 2 km Luftlinie vom letzten Gesuchten entfernt.


----------



## Phil-Joe (15. Juli 2014)

chelli schrieb:


> Das Schild geht auch immer mehr kaputt, am 21.04.2013 sah es noch so aus:


 
Da in der Gegend bin ich erst vor gut 2,5 Wochen durch. Heimat ... hach ja. Das war eine entspannende Tour. Der Oberwahnsinn. Speziell dort bin ich aber am nächsten Tag durchwalked mit de' Muddi.


----------



## Phil-Joe (15. Juli 2014)

chelli schrieb:


> Niemand eine Idee?
> 
> Dann mal ein erster Tipp:
> Der gesuchte Ort ist weniger als 2 km Luftlinie vom letzten Gesuchten entfernt.


 
Das sieht mir arg nach Hohenfelden selbst oder Tonndorf bzw. Nauendorf aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (15. Juli 2014)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Das sieht mir arg nach Hohenfelden selbst oder Tonndorf bzw. Nauendorf aus.



Nein, das wäre die falsche Richtung.


----------



## jk197 (15. Juli 2014)

Kranichfeld würde vielleicht passen. Haben die nicht auch ne Burg?


----------



## chelli (15. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich würde das mal als korrekt gelten lassen - der Ritter steht ca. 20 m vom Kranichfelder Oberschloss entfernt, genau da: http://goo.gl/maps/Ypmej


----------



## jk197 (16. Juli 2014)

Na dann mal als Lückenfüller und um mal Leuten eine Chance zu geben, die sonst selten die Bilder kennen... Wo war ich hier?


----------



## Phil-Joe (16. Juli 2014)

chelli schrieb:


> Ja, ich würde das mal als korrekt gelten lassen - der Ritter steht ca. 20 m vom Kranichfelder Oberschloss entfernt, genau da: http://goo.gl/maps/Ypmej


 
Echt jetzt? Die haben am Oberschloss so 'n Jung aufgestellt? Nett.
Wobei bei mir die Niederburg besser gefällt. Schöneres Gelände und schönerer Startpunkt in Kranichfelder Hinterland.


----------



## Waldschratt (16. Juli 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Na dann mal als Lückenfüller und um mal Leuten eine Chance zu geben, die sonst selten die Bilder kennen... Wo war ich hier?


Das ist der Überlauf vom Hohewarte-Stausee....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (16. Juli 2014)

Und damit ist der Waldschratt dran. Mal sehen, obs was aus ner Monokultur wird oder aus nem schönen Mischwald


----------



## Waldschratt (17. Juli 2014)

Wie lautet der Name der Sportanlage, deren Trümmer wir hier im Mischwald sehen?


----------



## Waldschratt (18. Juli 2014)

Gesucht wird eine ehemalige Wintersportanlage im Ilmkreis.


----------



## Phil-Joe (18. Juli 2014)

Das könnte ich Bereich Vessertal liegen. Bei/ in Vesser gibt es meines Wissens nach eine still gelegte Ski-Sprung-Anlage.


----------



## Waldschratt (18. Juli 2014)

Ne, ist eher bei den Reinsbergen...


----------



## 29erBiker (19. Juli 2014)

ist das die alte Rodelbahn am Gabelbachtal ?


----------



## derZimbo (23. Juli 2014)

Schaut aus wie ne ehem. Schanze.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (23. Juli 2014)

Ist es die hier? ---> http://www.skisprungschanzen.com/DE/Schanzen/GER-Deutschland/TH-Thüringen/Geschwenda/0951/


----------



## Waldschratt (25. Juli 2014)

Ja, es ist eine ehemalige Sprungschanze.
Aber nicht die in Geschwenda. 

Man findet die gesuchte Schanzenruine linker Hand wenn man von Plaue nach Gossel oder Crawinkel durch die Thürengeti fährt. 
Nur duch googeln wird man die Lösung aber kaum finden.


----------



## derZimbo (27. Juli 2014)

Klasse, na dann mach doch bitte weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschratt (27. Juli 2014)

Da das scheinbar niemand kennt löse ich auf.
Es ist die Sprungschanze Gebörn hinter Plaue im Zimmertal.
Leider will mein Hotel WLAN nicht das Bild hochladen.
Beste Grüße aus Mallorca.


----------



## 29erBiker (28. Juli 2014)

und was heißt das jetzt ? Machen wir Pause bis Du zurück bist ?


----------



## exposure (28. Juli 2014)

... Waldschratt ist im Urlaub, WLAN geht nicht,
also macht jetzt weiter, wer ein Bild parat hat.


----------



## Stefan92 (28. Juli 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> ... Waldschratt ist im Urlaub, WLAN geht nicht,
> also macht jetzt weiter, wer ein Bild parat hat.



Wo war ich?


----------



## _torsten_ (28. Juli 2014)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> Wo war ich?


Ich denke, du warst auf der Schwellenburg.


----------



## Stefan92 (28. Juli 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich denke, du warst auf der Schwellenburg.



Richtig , du bist dran.


----------



## _torsten_ (29. Juli 2014)

Danke. Und hier das nächste Rätselbild.
Wo steht der Baum im Laufgitter?


----------



## _torsten_ (30. Juli 2014)

Da es hier schwer ist, Tipps zu geben, löse ich auf und gebe frei.
Der Baum steht an der Kreisstraße zwischen Friedrichsdorf und Witterda.


----------



## derZimbo (30. Juli 2014)

Oha, bin letztens erst da oben gewesen, allerdings kam ich von Töttelstädt aus über den Feldweg und bin dann nach Friedrichsdorf weiter. Da hab ich das Ding leider nicht erblickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (30. Juli 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> ...
> und gebe frei.
> ...


Wenn keiner will: Wo waren wir hier?




Edit: Bild verkleinert.


----------



## cd-surfer (30. Juli 2014)

Lauchagrund rechts rauf zum Inselsberg?


----------



## _torsten_ (30. Juli 2014)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Lauchagrund rechts rauf zum Inselsberg?


Nö! Etwa 17.2 km Luftlinie davon entfernt. Es können auch 17.3 km sein.


----------



## derZimbo (30. Juli 2014)

Drachenschlucht, bei Eisenach.


----------



## h2okopf (31. Juli 2014)

Drachenschlucht kenn ich net, aber Landgrafenschlucht könnte das auch sein.


----------



## _torsten_ (31. Juli 2014)

Nö, die Drachenschlucht ist es nicht. Aber ziemlich genau gegenüber mündet die Landgrafenschlucht in das Mariental. Und dort waren wir zu Ehren des TE und sind Teile seiner Eisenacher Trailschaukel gefahren. Sehr zu empfehlen, wenn auch mache Stellen merkwürdig sind - Physioterrorist eben.
Damit darf der h2okopf weitermachen.

Edit: Marker ergänzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (31. Juli 2014)

Ich muss weitergeben. Bin nicht mehr in der Nähe von meinem Bilderordner bis einschließlich Sonntag, könnte also erst nächste Woche weitermachen.


----------



## _torsten_ (1. August 2014)

Na dann will ich noch ein Rätselbild einstellen. Wo ist dieser Trail?


----------



## exposure (2. August 2014)

Ich rate einfach mal, Jena, Lobdeburg .


----------



## _torsten_ (3. August 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> ... Jena, Lobdeburg .


Ganz weit weg.
Dieser Trail befindet sich am Südhang eine Berges / Hügels, der 365 m hoch ist und von dem man einen prima Ausblick auf ein Thüringer Wahrzeichen hat.


----------



## exposure (3. August 2014)

Hmm,  Kyffhäuser Gegend?


----------



## _torsten_ (3. August 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Kyffhäuser Gegend?


Nö, auch weit weg. Also für thüringer Verhältnisse.


----------



## chelli (3. August 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ganz weit weg.
> Dieser Trail befindet sich am Südhang eine Berges / Hügels, der 365 m hoch ist und von dem man einen prima Ausblick auf ein Thüringer Wahrzeichen hat.



Na dann will ich mal auflösen: Der Trail befindet sich demnach am Metilstein nur wenige hundert Meter nördlich der Wartburg, wo du am 19.06. beim Nachfahren der "Eisenacher Trailschaukel" vom Physioterrorist zusammen mit dem ohmtroll vorbeigekommen bist.


----------



## _torsten_ (3. August 2014)

So eine richtige Antwort kann nur jemand geben, der dabei war oder der verschiedene Communities aufmerksam liest. 
@chelli, du hast Recht und darfst weiter machen.


----------



## chelli (3. August 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> So eine richtige Antwort kann nur jemand geben, der dabei war oder der verschiedene Communities aufmerksam liest.
> @chelli, du hast Recht und darfst weiter machen.



Ja, stimmt schon, da kamen noch ein paar Zusatzinfos aus weiteren Quellen hinzu, der entscheidende Hinweis waren aber die 365m.  

Den "Baum im Laufgitter" hätte ich allerdings auch lösen können, da habe ich aber wohl am falschen Tag mal nicht ins Forum geschaut.  

Dann will ich mal weitermachen, wo steht folgendes Kunstwerk:


----------



## DHK (3. August 2014)

Das Teil steht auf den Reinsbergen oberhalb von Plaue / Kleinbreitenbach wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (3. August 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Das Teil steht auf den Reinsbergen oberhalb von Plaue / Kleinbreitenbach wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.



Ja, vollkommen richtig, war scheinbar doch ein wenig zu einfach. ;-)


----------



## DHK (3. August 2014)

Naja zu einfach denk ich nicht... Ich war nur letztens mal in den Reinsbergen fahren um was neues auszuprobieren, da war mir das Teil auch aufgefallen.
Hab bei der Runde extra neue Bilder gemacht, damit ich hier was habe und jetzt kann ich die nichtmal verwenden. Deshalb jetzt ein älteres Foto:

Wo war ich hier?


----------



## Stefan92 (3. August 2014)

An der Ohratalsperre, Vorsperre Kerngrund?


----------



## DHK (3. August 2014)

Das ging ja ebenfalls sehr fix. Ist richtig!
Dann mach mal weiter Stefan.


----------



## Stefan92 (3. August 2014)

Weiter gehts, wo war ich gestern?


----------



## DHK (3. August 2014)

aber ich löse mal nicht


----------



## Stefan92 (3. August 2014)




----------



## derZimbo (6. August 2014)

sieht jedenfals interressant aus.


----------



## jk197 (7. August 2014)

Wenn einer löst und freigibt, hätte ich was aber das weiß ich echt nicht, wo es ist, wobei mir das irgendwie bekannt vorkommt, kann auch sein, dass wir das hier schon mal hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (7. August 2014)

Ok ich bin mal so frei und geb einen kleinen Tipp:

Das Bild von mir ist auf der gleichen Runde entstanden wie meine letzten beiden Rätselbilder. Kann also nicht extrem weit davon entfernt sein


----------



## 29erBiker (7. August 2014)

Das ist der Wasserzulauf zur Schmalwassertalsperre am Ende der Röllchen-Klamm

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10882033


----------



## Stefan92 (7. August 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Das ist der Wasserzulauf zur Schmalwassertalsperre am Ende der Röllchen-Klamm
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10882033



Richtig.


----------



## 29erBiker (7. August 2014)

Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## exposure (7. August 2014)

Ist das auf der Meuselbacher Kuppe bei Cursdorf?


----------



## 29erBiker (7. August 2014)

exposure schrieb:


> Ist das auf der Meuselbacher Kuppe bei Cursdorf?



Richtig, dort gibt es einen schönen Trail den wir unbedingt mal fahren müssen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exposure (7. August 2014)

Yep machen wir, können wir ja von BB aus losfahren.  

Das nächste Rätsel:
Hier gibts auch super Bike-Trails kreuz und quer durch den Wald.

Wo ist dieser Aussichtspunkt (und wie heisst er) .


----------



## h2okopf (7. August 2014)

Ich fühl mich bei dem Bild grad erschlagen, weil das so ungewohnt ausschaut. Ich meine aber dennoch, dass das der Schwalbenstein ist, oberhalb der Homies bei Ilmenau. Denk ich jedenfalls.


----------



## exposure (7. August 2014)

Als ich die Bilder eingestellt habe, dachte ich mir schon, dass du lösen wirst. 

Schwalbenstein ist richtig.


----------



## derZimbo (8. August 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 311512
> Wo bin ich hier ?


War das die ERTS Saisoneröffnugnsrunde?


----------



## h2okopf (8. August 2014)

Ja, aber wenn ich sage, dass ich das an dem Pfosten fest gemacht habe, der unter dem nicht lesbaren Hinweisschild das geschwungene G für Goetheweg zeigt, lachst du vielleicht. Weder das Schild an dem Felsen unten noch die lange Brücke als Zugang zu der Hütte hätte ich mit dem Schwalbenstein in Verbindung gebracht. Das letzte mal, als ich an der Hütte direkt war, gab es das Holzteil davor nicht in der Art und das ist definitiv viele Jahre her. Ansonsten kenne ich das auch nicht so grün. Im Sommer fahre ich meist weitere Runden und dann nicht da direkt dran vorbei zurück und zur restlichen Zeit ist da weniger Grünzeug drum herum.

Naja, wie dem auch sei, ich geb dann mal frei. Weiß nicht, ob ich vor nächster Woche dazu kommen würde, was reinzustellen.


----------



## exposure (8. August 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> War das die ERTS Saisoneröffnugnsrunde?



Ja, ich war zwar nicht dabei, aber hier ist der Bericht dazu, u.a. auch mit dem eingestellten Bild.
http://thueringer-meer-erleben.com/tag/erlebnisradtouren-saaleland/


----------



## 29erBiker (8. August 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> War das die ERTS Saisoneröffnugnsrunde?



Ja, war es....


----------



## jk197 (8. August 2014)

Dann bin ich mal so frei. An welchem etwas beklemmenden Ort bin ich hier im Urlaub vorbeigekommen, war eine sehr schöne Tour in meiner Heimat.





Das hier ist übrigens gleich nebenan...


----------



## derZimbo (8. August 2014)

Traurige Geschichte!


----------



## _torsten_ (8. August 2014)

Es dürfte der Schieferpark in Lehesten sein. Das Traurige daran kenne ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (8. August 2014)

es ist die KZ Gedenkstätte Laura


----------



## _torsten_ (8. August 2014)

Oh, das wusste ich nicht. Damit ist meine Vermutung mit dem Schieferpark nicht richtig.


----------



## 29erBiker (8. August 2014)

Ich geb dann mal frei....keine Bilder.....


----------



## jk197 (8. August 2014)

Genau richtig und es handelt sich nicht um den Schieferpark sondern um den Oertelsbruch bei Schmiedebach. Dort wurden im 2. WK auch Raketentests gemacht. Das KZ ist eine Aussenstelle von Buchenwald gewesen. Trotz der traurigen Geschichte auf jeden Fall erlebenswert um sich der Geschichte bewußt zu werden und für die Gegenwart und Zukunft zu lernen.
Und ganz nebenbei gibt es da auch ein paar schöne Wege zum Biken.


----------



## Su1dakra (8. August 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Ich geb dann mal frei....keine Bilder.....


Na dann bin ich mal so frech und werf ein Bild in die Runde.
Wo steht das Teil?


----------



## Su1dakra (10. August 2014)

Niemand eine Idee?


----------



## jk197 (10. August 2014)

Leider noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Su1dakra (10. August 2014)

Wenn bis morgen nix kommt lös ich auf


----------



## Su1dakra (10. August 2014)

Wenn bis morgen nix kommt lös ich auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (15. August 2014)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> Wenn bis morgen nix kommt lös ich auf


Mach das mal bitte.


----------



## Su1dakra (15. August 2014)

Upps ganz vergessen: http://openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=17&lat=50.28193&lon=10.76408&layers=000BTT

Der Pavillon liegt direkt an einer meiner Standartstrecken.

Ich hab im Moment kein Foto-also wer was hat darf gerne.


----------



## _torsten_ (15. August 2014)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> ...
> also wer was hat darf gerne.


Ich hätte und bin mal so frei.
Wo steht diese Warte?


----------



## Stefan92 (16. August 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wo steht diese Warte?


bei Niederzimmern.


----------



## _torsten_ (16. August 2014)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> bei Niederzimmern.


Stimmt!


----------



## Stefan92 (16. August 2014)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exposure (17. August 2014)

Könnte unterhalb des Langertfelsen bei Masserberg sein.


----------



## Stefan92 (17. August 2014)

Nein.
Das Bild ist auf der gleichen Tour entstanden wie mein letztes Bild.


----------



## Stefan92 (19. August 2014)

Dann lös ich mal auf und gebe frei ...
Es war der Minckwitzfelsen südlich der Ohratalsperre gesucht.


----------



## exposure (21. August 2014)

Dann werfe ich mal schnell eins rein:

Wo/was ist das?


----------



## westi65 (21. August 2014)

Das müsste das alte Schloßportal in Gehren sein.


----------



## exposure (21. August 2014)

Richtig 
Du bist dran.


----------



## westi65 (21. August 2014)

Hab hier leider nicht so viel Auswahl und hoffe, dass es das noch nicht gab.


----------



## h2okopf (21. August 2014)

Der Baropturm bei Bad Blankenburg sage ich mal. Die Anfahrt über den Weg kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## westi65 (21. August 2014)

Das ist natürlilch richtig. 
Du bist mal wieder dran.


----------



## h2okopf (21. August 2014)

Ok, in der Nähe welcher Ortschaft stehen denn die beiden Figuren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exposure (22. August 2014)

Tip ins Blaue:  bei Gehlberg, Richtung Gabelbachkopf .


----------



## h2okopf (22. August 2014)

Jo, passt.


----------



## exposure (22. August 2014)

Tatsächlich? Hätte ich nicht wirklich geglaubt. Ich war vor vielen Jahren mal dort, da gabs
kurz vorm Gabelbachkopf 2 Holzfiguren "Hinz & Kunz"  , daher nur so eine Vermutung...

Wo stehe ich hier (wie heisst die Quelle) oder welcher Berg ist hier in der Nähe:
(sorry für das schlechte Handybild)


----------



## exposure (23. August 2014)

Ein kleiner Tip, Siegmundsburg ist nicht weit weg.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (23. August 2014)

Werraquelle?


----------



## exposure (23. August 2014)

Nein, das ist nicht die Werraquelle.


----------



## 29erBiker (24. August 2014)

Das müsste der Ilmbach mit Wasserkaskaden sein, in der Nähe vom Bleßberg und das wiederrum in der Nähe von Siegmundsburg.
Dort warst Du am 17.08. 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tsknpoczspphimzc


----------



## exposure (24. August 2014)

Jawoll, sehr gut recherchiert 
Du bist dran.


----------



## 29erBiker (24. August 2014)

Ich geb frei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (24. August 2014)

ok dann übernehme ich.



Wo befindet sich dieses Bauwerk?


----------



## 29erBiker (25. August 2014)

Das ist die Staumauer der Talsperre Neustadt. Erbaut wurde sie in den Jahren 1904 und 1905, die Talsperre besitzt damit die älteste Staumauer Thüringens. Sie dient der Versorgung Nordhausens mit Trinkwasser. Baden und Wassersport sind verboten, aber eine Wanderung rund um die Talsperre ist möglich.


----------



## jk197 (25. August 2014)

Und wie gehts weiter Hufi?


----------



## Hufi (26. August 2014)

Richtig 29erBiker, Du bist dran.


----------



## 29erBiker (26. August 2014)

Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## jk197 (26. August 2014)

Da habt Ihr ja echt schönes Wetter gehabt. ich weiß es zumindest  Mal sehen, ob das noch einer kennt. Ich warte mal noch ein bisschen ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (26. August 2014)

von Dir will ich aber dann auch wissen welcher "ich" bin


----------



## jk197 (27. August 2014)

Aslo wenn von keinem was kommt und da ich was aktuelles in petto habe löse ich mal auf. Das ist die Villa Martha in Bad Lobenstein oberhalb des Geheegs. Und wenn ich jetzt mal vermuten müsste, würde ich sagen, Du bist einer von den 3 fahrenden und zwar der in der Mitte.


----------



## jk197 (27. August 2014)

Und weil ich mir ziemlich (welcher Du bist) sicher (beim Haus bin ich mir 100 pro sicher ) bin hier gleich mein Rätsel. Also, wo kann man das hier bestaunen?


----------



## 29erBiker (27. August 2014)

Haus und damit Örtlichkeit stimmt. Nur bei mir lagst Du daneben, egal.
Ich weiß wo man das bestaunen kann, hab aber zur Zeit kein Bild, deshalb soll ein anderer lösen, das wissen bestimmt einige.


----------



## jk197 (28. August 2014)

Ich geb mal noch einen kleinen Bildtipp dazu... Die beiden Sehenswürdigkeiten liegen nur 700 m auseinander.


----------



## exposure (29. August 2014)

Wenn ich recht gegooglt habe, ist das die Salzgrotte im Besucherbergwerk Sondershausen.


----------



## jk197 (29. August 2014)

So sieht es aus, da war ich am Wochenende Kilometer schrubben  Oben das ist übrigens das Dampfturbinenhaus, wo die Turbine drin ist, die früher den Schachtaufzug angetrieben hat. Also gibts jetzt wohl wieder was aus dem Schwarzatal  Da kenn ich mich jetzt auch bissl aus...


----------



## exposure (29. August 2014)

Habe leider nichts rätselswertes mehr auf Lager. 
Ich gebe mal frei, kann weitermachen wer möchte.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. August 2014)

Da hab ich doch noch was gefunden..... wo bin ich hier gewesen ?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (30. August 2014)

Leuchtenburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (30. August 2014)

Richtig, Du bist dran.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (30. August 2014)

Ich habe keine brauchbaren Bilder, daher möge bitte ein Bild einstellen, wer möchte ...


----------



## 29erBiker (30. August 2014)

Hab mal noch eins rausgesucht.... Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## chelli (30. August 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Hab mal noch eins rausgesucht.... Wo bin ich hier ?
> Anhang anzeigen 318016



Ist das am Westufer der Talsperre Lütsche?


----------



## 29erBiker (30. August 2014)

Richtig, ging ja schnell, Du bist...


----------



## chelli (30. August 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Richtig, ging ja schnell, Du bist...



Ok, war mir selbst nicht sicher, bin dort bisher nur 2x auf dem Weg von Ilmenau nach Oberhof vorbeigefahren. 

Dann mal auf ein neues, wo befindet sich folgendes Denkmal: 






Das sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht allzu schwer sein.


----------



## chelli (2. September 2014)

chelli schrieb:


> Ok, war mir selbst nicht sicher, bin dort bisher nur 2x auf dem Weg von Ilmenau nach Oberhof vorbeigefahren.
> 
> Dann mal auf ein neues, wo befindet sich folgendes Denkmal:
> 
> ...



Ich schätze mal es ist Zeit für einen Hinweis: 

Das Denkmal befindet sich auf der Tour die ich oben erwähnt hatte, mindestens der h2okopf sollte es schon mal gesehen haben, er war Guide als ich die Tour das erste mal gefahren bin.


----------



## h2okopf (2. September 2014)

Naja, ok. Bin ja nun oft genug dran vorbeigekommen und vor 8 Tagen das letzte Mal, daher weiß ich schon, dass das am Rondell oberhalb Oberhof steht. Da wo auf der anderen Seite vom Rennsteig der Rhön-Rennsteig-Radweg losgeht.


----------



## chelli (2. September 2014)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Naja, ok. Bin ja nun oft genug dran vorbeigekommen und vor 8 Tagen das letzte Mal, daher weiß ich schon, dass das am Rondell oberhalb Oberhof steht. Da wo auf der anderen Seite vom Rennsteig der Rhön-Rennsteig-Radweg losgeht.



Das ist natürlich völlig richtig, das ist das "Denkmal für die ehemaligen Waldarbeiter".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (2. September 2014)

Na dann sagt mal an, wo das hier zu finden ist.


----------



## exposure (2. September 2014)

Hmm, ich versuche es mal mit der gleichen Antwort wie in Post #3878,
also auf dem Weg von Gehlberg zum Gabelbachkopf?


----------



## h2okopf (2. September 2014)

Genau, das ist so etwa 100m näher Richtung Gehlberg.


----------



## exposure (2. September 2014)

Hier etwas von meiner letzten Feierabendrunde. Ich gebe gleich am Anfang den
Hinweis, dass es im Schwarzatal ist, aber wo genau?


----------



## X-TRIME (3. September 2014)

Die Gedenktafel befindet sich an der Zufahrt zum Eberstein -geschätzt ca 150 m von diesem entfernt- von Schwarzburg oder dem Schweizerhaus kommend und wird leicht beim Strampeln übersehen.

Nachdem ich am Donnerstag, den 04.09.2014, die Strecke nochmal abgefahren bin, korrigiere ich die Entfernung zum Eberstein auf etwa *
400 m*.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Erinnerungen so trügerisch sein können .

Hier ein Foto aus dem Frühjahr:


----------



## exposure (3. September 2014)

Absolut richtig! Unfassbar, dass die Tafel tatsächlich schonmal jemand gesehen hat. 
Die Höhe, in der sie angebracht ist, macht sie tatsächlich für Biker fast unsichtbar,
erst recht, wenn die Bäume belaubt sind. 

Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (3. September 2014)

Beflügelt von exposure gehe ich mal in die gleiche Richtung und präsentiere ein, für Radler, die schneller als mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit  unterwegs sind, ebenfalls nahezu "unsichtbares" in Fels geschlagenes Signet.
Es reicht, den Namen des Weges zu benennen, an dem diese Besonderheit zu sehen ist.
Beim Stöbern im www habe ich dazugelernt, dass diese Stelle noch genauer benannt werden kann - ........ Berg.
Also, wer sich ganz gut auskennt, löst beides.








Nachdem ich gestern eine meiner Lieblingsforstwegtouren erneut unter die Stollen genommen habe, bleibt festzustellen, dass man diese Stelle fahrend nur durch Zufall entdeckt.
Deshalb der Hinweis:
Ich bin an der Hirschtränke oberhalb von *Schwarzburg* vorbei gekommen, verrate allerdings nicht, aus welcher Richtung. 2 Bäche grenzen die Stecke ein, auf der sich das Signet befindet. Die Nennung der beiden Bäche reicht aus!
Jetzt sollte es aber mit der Lösung klappen.


----------



## 29erBiker (10. September 2014)

passiert hier noch was ?


----------



## X-TRIME (10. September 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> passiert hier noch was ?



Gute Frage.

Als ich #3918 eröffnet habe war mir klar, dass die Lösung nur schwer zu finden sein wird. Deshalb habe ich auch noch 2x mit weiteren Details nachgelegt. Beteiligung leider Fehlanzeige -  weshalb.
Man muss eigentlich nicht besonders erfinderisch sein, um einen Lösungsansatz zu finden - Google und ein wenig Kartenstudium führt da garantiert zum Ziel.
Was solls: Zwischen den Bächen Buschbach und Zottelbach liegt die gesuchte Stelle.

Bitte weitermachen wer will.


----------



## DHK (11. September 2014)

Danke für deine Hilfestellungen. Ich finde es allerdings besser wenn man diese in einem neuen Post anbringen würde.
Durch das editieren deines bisherigen Posts bekommt man keine Meldung und bekommt so nicht mit wenn hier was im Thread passiert. Hättest du jetzt nicht geschrieben das du noch Details nachgelegt hast, hätte ich es nichtmal so mitbekommen...

Das nur so als Hinweis 

Bild habe ich aber erstmal auch keins.


----------



## 29erBiker (13. September 2014)

Da ja bald wieder Winter wird, wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## 29erBiker (14. September 2014)

1. Hinweis - etwas anderer Blickwinkel


----------



## derZimbo (14. September 2014)

Sieht aus wie auf dem Rittergut Positz.


----------



## 29erBiker (14. September 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie auf dem Rittergut Positz.



Richtig. Du darfst....


----------



## derZimbo (14. September 2014)

Wo war ich am vergangenen Freitag?


----------



## derZimbo (17. September 2014)

Ich geb mal n Tipp. Wir befinden uns am Rennsteig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (17. September 2014)

Der Berggasthof Heuberghaus ?


----------



## h2okopf (17. September 2014)

Krass, die Eingebung hätte ich nicht gehabt, aber ich denke das stimmt.


----------



## 29erBiker (17. September 2014)

Ich auch nicht, hab Tante Google gefragt. War verwirrt wegen dem Gebäude mit dem Notenschlüssel, das scheint neu zu sein...


----------



## derZimbo (17. September 2014)

Richtig.
Das Teil mit dem Notenschlüssel ist eine Bühne die ist neu (zumindest für mich). Auch ein Kneippbecken und bissl Kinderspielzeug haben sie neu gebaut. Der 29er is dran.


----------



## 29erBiker (17. September 2014)

Auf welche Stadt schaue ich hier von dem gleichnamigen Blick aus ?


----------



## 29erBiker (18. September 2014)

Mal ein Hinweis, über das in der Bildmitte zu sehende Viadukt fährt schon geraume Zeit kein Zug mehr. Zu DDR-Zeiten war der Ort Sperrgebiet...


----------



## jk197 (18. September 2014)

Ich möchte fast wetten, dass ich da schon mit dem Auto durchgefahren bin. Der einzige Ort, wo ich jetzt mal so eine Eisenbahnbrücke gesehen hätte wäre Lichte. Ich schau mal schnell, ob es einen Lichteblick gibt


----------



## jk197 (18. September 2014)

Warte mal, das ist Grafdahl...

Also Gräfenthal,

jetzt bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, vorne rechts der Sportplatz aus Richtung Zopten und rechts oben Schloss Wespenstein und die Kirche sieht man auch.


----------



## 29erBiker (18. September 2014)

Richtig. Das Du als Insider erst einen Tipp gebraucht hast....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (18. September 2014)

Nee, ich hab das Bild und den Tipp erst gleichzeitig gesehen, war schon lang nicht hier drin, weil es bei mir irgendwie keine Benachrichtigungen anzeigt. Dann mal gleich was Neues. An welchem Bahnhof war ich hier? Ist ziemlich einfach


----------



## X-TRIME (18. September 2014)

Bahnhof Festwiese der Ferienlandeisenbahn Crispendorf.

Sofern richtig (wovon ich schon ausgehe), gebe ich frei und es kann sich jemand mit einem ebenfalls schönen Rätselbild produzieren.


----------



## jk197 (18. September 2014)

Ich sag ja, dass es lech ist. Ich denke mit Lok und demunten rechts aufgedrukten Name der Lok nämlich Crispi wäre es für jeden auch bei Google ein Leichtes gewesen  Dann schau mer mal, was als Nächstes kommt.


----------



## 29erBiker (18. September 2014)

Dann bring ich halt mal noch eins. Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## 29erBiker (20. September 2014)

1. Hinweis, das ist dort auch und gibt der Örtlichkeit einen Teil des Namens


----------



## 29erBiker (21. September 2014)

Niemand eine Idee ? Der Ort liegt unweit von Saalfeld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gleewik (21. September 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Dann bring ich halt mal noch eins. Wo bin ich hier ?


das Bild zeigt das Waldhotel Mellestollen im Wittmannsgereuther Grund; der Mellestollen ist ein Eisenerzbergwerk, das bis 1969 in Betrieb war.

Kurios finde ich die Geschichte, daß während des zweiten Weltkriegs eine 10 km lange Seilbahn erreichtet wurde, um das Eisenerz zur Verhüttung nach Unterwellenborn zu transportieren (http://kahla.de/cms/index.php?page=96_Das_Besucherbergwerk_Mellestollen_im_Wittmansgereuther_Tal_bei_Saalfeld).


----------



## 29erBiker (21. September 2014)

Richtig. Wenn man von Saalfeld aus über den Zechengrund in Richtung Wittmannsgereuth fährt, führt dann links ein Trail zum Mellestollen.
Du bist dran.....


----------



## gleewik (21. September 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Wenn man von Saalfeld aus über den Zechengrund in Richtung Wittmannsgereuth fährt, führt dann links ein Trail zum Mellestollen.


Runter ist das wahrscheinlich ganz nett. Ich bin einmal dort gewesen und dabei das Wittmannsgereuther Tal hochgefahren. Direkt am Rand der Altstadt fängt es mit einem schönen Singletrail an, weiter oben dann aber Asphalt. Meistens biege ich nicht nach rechts zum Mellestollen ab, sondern fahr gerade aus ins Witzendorfer Tal. Ist ein langer aber nicht zu steiler Anstieg.


----------



## gleewik (21. September 2014)

Wie heißt dieses Gebäude?


----------



## X-TRIME (22. September 2014)

War zwar erst am 26.10.2008 mit dem Radl dort, aber wieder erkannt: Schlosshotel Eyba.


----------



## gleewik (22. September 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> War zwar erst am 26.10.2008 mit dem Radl dort, aber wieder erkannt: Schlosshotel Eyba.


 Richtig, es ist das Renaissance-Schloss Eyba auf der Saalfelder Höhe, das heute als Hotel geführt wird.

Ich hoffe auch, daß es heute noch so aussieht. Hab das Bild bei einem meiner ersten Fahrradtouren in der Saalfelder Gegend gemacht, im Mai 2007.

Damit gebe ich weiter an Xtrime.


----------



## X-TRIME (23. September 2014)

Auf welchen Ort im Vordergrund schaue ich hier?


----------



## X-TRIME (25. September 2014)

Hinweis: 
Etwas weiter gelegene Ansiedlung, die aber nicht der gesuchte Ort ist, durch die Baumgruppe links verdeckt: "................ himmelblau".


----------



## h2okopf (25. September 2014)

Mit "himmelblau" kann ich irgendwie nur Ilmenau verbinden. Der Hügel rechts bei der Baugruppe könnte Singer Berg von Osten aus gesehen sein, dann wäre der Standort irgendwo nordöstlich von Paulinzella vielleicht. Habe aber so gar keine Idee, ob die Ecke passen kann.


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (25. September 2014)

Das ist der Sportplatz Oehrenstock.. der Ort von dem das fotografiert wurde zählt zu meinen Lieblingsplätzen ;-) 
Im Anhang hätte ich dann mal den nächsten Kandidaten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (25. September 2014)

CC-Wölfchen schrieb:


> Das ist der Sportplatz Oehrenstock.. der Ort von dem das fotografiert wurde zählt zu meinen Lieblingsplätzen ;-)
> Im Anhang hätte ich dann mal den nächsten Kandidaten.



Wissen ist Macht  - passt ganz genau. 
Sehr interessantes neues Rätselbild. Bin schon auf die Lösung gespannt.


----------



## _torsten_ (26. September 2014)

CC-Wölfchen schrieb:


> Im Anhang hätte ich dann mal den nächsten Kandidaten.


Das sind die Grundmauern des Walpurgisklosters südlich von Arnstadt.


----------



## _torsten_ (26. September 2014)

Wenn es die Reste der Klosterkirche sind und das @CC-Wölfchen das Rätsel bestätigt hat, dann gebe ich für das nächste Bild frei. 
Bin gleich auf dem Weg nach Singen/Thüringen und morgen irgendwo am Rennsteig unterwegs.


----------



## derZimbo (26. September 2014)

Brauerei Schmitt?


----------



## X-TRIME (26. September 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Brauerei Schmitt?



Bist mir mit der Frage zuvor gekommen .
War vorgestern so ca. 17:00 Uhr dort. War nicht besonders einladend - trübe, kein weiteres Publikum.


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (26. September 2014)

Das Walpurgiskloster (oder was noch davon übrig ist) ist die richtige Lösung von Torsten


----------



## _torsten_ (28. September 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Brauerei Schmitt?





X-TRIME schrieb:


> Bist mir mit der Frage zuvor gekommen .
> War vorgestern so ca. 17:00 Uhr dort. War nicht besonders einladend - trübe, kein weiteres Publikum.


Nein, die haben wir nicht besucht. Wir waren in der Singer Hütte.


----------



## _torsten_ (28. September 2014)

CC-Wölfchen schrieb:


> Das Walpurgiskloster (oder was noch davon übrig ist) ist die richtige Lösung von Torsten


Wo waren wir gestern?
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1711397]
	
[/URL]


----------



## h2okopf (29. September 2014)

Auf'm Langen Berg am Karl-Günther-Denkmal, oberhalb von Gehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (29. September 2014)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Auf'm Langen Berg am Karl-Günther-Denkmal, oberhalb von Gehren.


Stimmt! Das nächste Bild bitte!


----------



## h2okopf (29. September 2014)

Ich gebe einfach mal frei, da ich gerade nichts verfügbar hab. Vielleicht heute Abend, wenn bis dahin keiner was reingestellt hat.


----------



## schu2000 (29. September 2014)

Nachdem ich schon eine Zeit hier stiller Mitleser bin springe ich hier mal ganz frech ein:


----------



## DHK (29. September 2014)

Ich hab jetzt auf Anhieb keine Idee wo das ist, sieht dort aber auf jeden Fall interessant aus.. bin also auf die Lösung gespannt


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (29. September 2014)

Das dürfte der Aussichtspunkt oberhalb der Schieferhalde am Großen Tierberg bei Steinach sein wenn ich mich richtig an die Tour über den 6-Kuppen-Steig erinnere?!


----------



## schu2000 (29. September 2014)

richtig, Aussichtspunkt Pump mit nem schönen Weglein hinunter zum Georgsfelsen 

Direkt aus Thüringen komme ich zwar nicht, aber aus der Rennsteigregion im nördlichsten Norden Bayerns (Lk KC). Thüringen kommt mir in Sachen Traildichte aber mehr und mehr lohnenswerter vor als der heimische Frankenwald. Wurde auch vergangenen Samstag bei der Umrundung der Hohenwarte-Talsperre wieder bestätigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (30. September 2014)

schu2000 schrieb:


> richtig, Aussichtspunkt Pump mit nem schönen Weglein hinunter zum Georgsfelsen
> 
> Direkt aus Thüringen komme ich zwar nicht, aber aus der Rennsteigregion im nördlichsten Norden Bayerns (Lk KC). Thüringen kommt mir in Sachen Traildichte aber mehr und mehr lohnenswerter vor als der heimische Frankenwald. Wurde auch vergangenen Samstag bei der Umrundung der Hohenwarte-Talsperre wieder bestätigt


 
Da isses schon schön  Aber bei Euch hats schon auch schöne Ecken


----------



## schu2000 (1. Oktober 2014)

Für lustige Feierabendrunden reichts schon, für längere Touren mach ich mich dann doch am liebsten ins Fichtelgebirge oder eben Richtung Thüringen auf


----------



## X-TRIME (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo *CC-Wölfchen,*

hat das böse Schaf beim letzten Angriff Deine Kamera mit verschluckt?


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (1. Oktober 2014)

Naja, dieses Jahr habe ich unterwegs nicht so viele Bilder gemacht weil meine Handykamera seit einer Weile eine Macke hat. Aber hier ist mal was hübsches zum Knobeln, hoffentlich nicht zu schwierig


----------



## gleewik (1. Oktober 2014)

CC-Wölfchen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325761hoffentlich nicht zu schwierig


ist Schloß Schwarzburg, wohl von Westen her aufgenommen und nicht wie gewohnt von Trippstein.


----------



## jk197 (2. Oktober 2014)

Könnte vom Bahnhof aus sein.


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (2. Oktober 2014)

Ihr habt beide recht - dann muss ich mir wohl beim nächsten Zug was weniger Bekanntes aussuchen


----------



## gleewik (3. Oktober 2014)

CC-Wölfchen schrieb:


> Ihr habt beide recht



gut, dann will ich mal weiter machen. Wie heißt dieser aufwändig restaurierte Gutshof?


----------



## jk197 (5. Oktober 2014)

Das ist irgendwo bei Rudolstadt, da haben Freunde von uns schon mal Urlaub gemacht. Ich komm schon noch drauf, wie der Ort heisst.


----------



## jk197 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ferienhof Domäne Groschwitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (6. Oktober 2014)

Da ich mir da jetzt schon recht sicher bin, hier schon mal ein neues Bild. Also wo war ich hier bei Regen? Gemütlicher ist es da bei Sonnenschein.


----------



## gleewik (6. Oktober 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ferienhof Domäne Groschwitz


Domäne Groschwitz ist richtig. 

Das Anwesen liegt am Weg, wenn man mit dem Fahrrad von Schloss Heidecksburg (Rudolstadt) zum Schloß Schwarzburg (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-bin-ich-ein-thueringer-bilderraetsel.499388/page-159#post-12359194) fährt.


----------



## chost (6. Oktober 2014)

sieht aus wie die linkenmühle

mfg


----------



## jk197 (7. Oktober 2014)

chost schrieb:


> sieht aus wie die linkenmühle
> 
> mfg


 
Richtig, es ist der Biergarten an der Linkenmühle, wo die Fähre über den Hohenwartestausee fährt und mittlerweile auch das Wikingerschiff ankert.


----------



## chost (7. Oktober 2014)

ich muss leider freigeben.

mfg


----------



## meinhardon (11. Oktober 2014)

Wo war ich?


----------



## 29erBiker (11. Oktober 2014)

in Artern würde ich sagen...war jetzt nicht sooo schwer dank Google...


----------



## meinhardon (11. Oktober 2014)

Richtig,
was das Netz alles kennt.
Du bist dran.
Grüße


----------



## 29erBiker (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich geb frei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (13. Oktober 2014)

Wo steht dieses leicht zu übersehende Hobby-Kunstwerk (Nachbildung des Kickelhahn?).

Es steht nicht an einem Singletrail, sondern etwas abseits einer Forststraße und deshalb leicht zu übersehen. Gleich in der Nähe steht u. a. eine Hütte, die die Stelle bezeichnet.


----------



## DHK (13. Oktober 2014)

hmm Kickelhahnturm hätte ich auf den ersten Blick auch gedacht, noch bevor ich deinen Text gelesen habe.
Aber keine Ahnung wo das Ding stehen soll, noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## X-TRIME (15. Oktober 2014)

Rechts vom Holz-Kickelhahn befindet sich die namensgebende Hütte nebst Insektenhotel und Sitzgruppe.
Wer nicht nur auf Forstweghatz aus ist und gern auch mal eine Pause einlegt, findet hier ein wunderbares Plätzchen zum Rasten mit freiem Blick auf eine bewirtschaftete Wiese.
Steht man auf dem Plateau an der Hütte, kann man den Holz-Kickelhahn noch nicht sehen, obwohl er sich nur einen viertel Steinwurf hinter der linken Bildkante befindet.


----------



## X-TRIME (16. Oktober 2014)

Mich wundert, dass dieses beschauliche Örtchen nicht einmal den ilmenauer Protagonisten bekannt zu sein scheint.
Also: Wer um Jesuborn Pilze sucht und sich an den folgenden Wegweiser orientiert, der wird fündig werden.


----------



## derZimbo (16. Oktober 2014)

Leider ist die Resonanz im Thread etwas eingeschlafen. Mag wohl damit zusammenhängen das hier wirklich schon sehr viele Bilder gezeigt wurden.
Ich weiß deine Hütte leider auch nicht zu bennen.


----------



## h2okopf (16. Oktober 2014)

Naja, wenn man keine Ahnung, ist es manchmal auch einfach besser, die Klappe zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (16. Oktober 2014)

Hmm also ich hab auch kein Plan wo das sein soll.
Auf Grund deines letzten Tipps würde ich folgenden Bereich vermuten:





Dort passt die Entfernung bis Herschendorf und zum Langen Berg. Außerdem ist dort der Rundwanderweg um Jesuborn (gelbes J) und der Pilzsteig (--> Pilze suchen). Wiesen gibts dort auch gleich nebenan.
Hab dort aber keine Hütte gefunden, vorallem nicht mit S......talhütte.
Hätte ich gerade nicht so viel um die Ohren wäre ich glatt mal hin gefahren und hätte vor Ort gesucht 

@derZimbo ja da hast du leider Recht. Ich finde aber auch, es wird immer schwerer noch geeignete Rätselbilder zu finden, ohne das sich die Orte wiederholen. Wobei es sicher noch viele interessante Ecken hier bei uns in Thüringen gibt, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## X-TRIME (16. Oktober 2014)

Die Vermutung und die Einordnung von DHK wird als Lösung anerkannt, insbesondere auch deshalb, da die gesuchte Stelle *Schwemmtalhütte* weder bei OSM oder GPSieS als solche benannt wird.
Auf Grund der Herleitung ist DHK nun als Profiler entlarvt - _vorallem mit S......talhütte_ (STH) !
Nachfolgend das Belegfoto und die Einordnung in das Terrain.


----------



## DHK (16. Oktober 2014)

Danke.. das sollte zwar garnicht als Lösung her halten, sondern nur meine Vermutung aufzeigen, um vielleicht anderen noch zu helfen. Aber gut, freut mich das ich wenigstens damit richtig lag.
Profiler ist aber bissel übertrieben, hab nur versucht mit deinen Infos was zu finden, leider hatte Google nichts ausgespuckt als ich nach s*talhütte gesucht hab. Aber selbst mit Schwemmtalhütte findet man nichts...
Bild kommt morgen vormittag, jetzt gehts erstmal zum gemütlichen Teil des Abends über


----------



## DHK (17. Oktober 2014)

Wo war ich hier? Es reicht mir wenn ihr mir die beiden Orte nennt zwischen denen ich unterwegs war. Also einmal Talab- und einmal Talaufwärts der nächste Ort.


----------



## X-TRIME (18. Oktober 2014)

Die Topografie schreit ja förmlich nach Schwarzatal, aber k. A. ob ich da richtig liege und wenn ja, wo. 
Zudem hat Dein Smartphone brutale Pixelfehler ausgerechnet bei den Wegmarkierungen am Baum .


----------



## DHK (18. Oktober 2014)

Schwarzatal ist mal ganz kalt...
als Tipp ist eine ganz andere Ecke von Thüringen.
Der Pfad auf dem ich da unterwegs bin ist natürlich auch nicht als Radweg ausgeschrieben, dieser geht unten im Tal neben Fluss und Bahn entlang.
Am Einstieg des Pfades wird auch extra noch auf Höhen- und Trittsicherheit hingewiesen...

Ja die Wegmarkierungen hab ich etwas verwischt, soll ja nicht zu einfach werden


----------



## gleewik (18. Oktober 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Schwarzatal ist mal ganz kalt...
> Radweg geht unten im Tal neben Fluss und Bahn entlang


Eisenbahn und Radweg gibt es im Elstertal. Ich hab bei 'geolocation' ein Bild gefunden (Auf dem Zehnmarkweg über dem Elstertal), daß diese markante, waagerecht gewachsene Kiefer zeigt.


----------



## DHK (19. Oktober 2014)

Das lasse ich als Lösung gelten. Es handelt sich hierbei um den Zehnmarkweg zwischen Wünchendorf und Berga/Elster und ist Abschnitt des Rundwanderwegs Elsterperlweg.
Ist eine recht interessante wenn auch stellenweise nicht ganz ungefährliche Route mit sehr toller Landschaft.
Lässt sich auch sehr gut in beide Richtungen mit weiteren Trails kombinieren. Allgemein gibt's da viele gute Trails im Elstertal.

Dann mach mal weiter gleewik


----------



## gleewik (19. Oktober 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Ist eine recht interessante wenn auch stellenweise nicht ganz ungefährliche Route mit sehr toller Landschaft.


Ich hab vor vier Wochen mal zum Elsterperlenweg recherchiert. Hab jetzt die alten Lesezeichen nochmal durchgeklickt und so dein Bild zugeordnet. Dein Bild macht auf jeden Fall Lust, dort mal lang zu fahren.

Zu dem angehängten Bild möchte ich gerne wissen, wo dieser seltsame Turm steht und zu welchen Zweck er gebaut wurde?


----------



## gleewik (21. Oktober 2014)

Der gesuchte Turm steht auf einem Berg direkt oberhalb von einem stillgelegten Wasserkraftwerk. Das Wasserkraftwerk konnte nicht mehr betrieben werden, nachdem weiter flußabwärts eine weitere Staumauer errichtet worden war und für das Wasserkraftwerk die nötige Fallhöhe nicht mehr zur Verfügung stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (21. Oktober 2014)

Klingt wie das Conrod Kraftwerk in der nähe von Ziegenrück.


----------



## X-TRIME (21. Oktober 2014)

Gut gemacht, Zimbo. Das www bestätigt Deine Annahme.
Wenn man einer entsprechenden Wanderbeschreibung vom 18.10.2011 folgt, dann ist der Mast ein einfacher, wenn auch doppelt ausgeführter, Strommast. 
Stimmt das mit Deinen Informationen überein, gleewik?


----------



## jk197 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hätte ich mal früher reingeschaut. Das ist einfach "nur" ein alter Strommast  Nicht wirklich -nur- , der hat Geschichte. Lohnt sich übrigens, mal dort vorbeizuschauen. Werdet dann schon selbst sehen, wieso.


----------



## derZimbo (22. Oktober 2014)

Am Conrod war ich vor vielen vielen Jahren zuletzt auf Schlittschuhen.
Glaub das war Winter 97 oder sowas.


----------



## gleewik (22. Oktober 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Wenn man einer entsprechenden Wanderbeschreibung vom 18.10.2011 folgt, dann ist der Mast ein einfacher, wenn auch doppelt ausgeführter, Strommast.


X-treme und Zimbo, ihr seit auf der richtigen Spur. Es handelt sich um den Mast einer Stromleitung. Damit ist der zweite Teil meiner Frage beantwortet. Noch nicht beantwortet ist die Frage, wo genau der Mast steht. Ganz in der Nähe ist übrigens eine kleine Wanderhütte mit Talblick.

Im Gegensatz zu heutigen Strommasten ist der Mast aus Beton hergestellt. Das Conrod-Kraftwerk wurde 1920-1922 von der Firma Carl Zeiss erbaut, und es wurde eine Stromleitung direkt nach Jena gebaut, mit 164 solcher Masten. Der Mast ist also durchaus ein Industriedenkmal.


----------



## X-TRIME (22. Oktober 2014)

Der folgende Ausschnitt zeigt die Lage des Doppelmastes und der in der Nähe befindlichen Hütte (oberer Bildrand) zum ehemaligen Conrod Kraftwerk (unterer Bildrand).
Zimbo hat das Vorrecht, denn ohne seinen Hinweis wäre ich vollkommen ahnungslos gewesen.


----------



## derZimbo (22. Oktober 2014)

Ist das die Hütte Reißertsruh an der Teufelskanzel?


----------



## gleewik (22. Oktober 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Der folgende Ausschnitt zeigt die Lage des Doppelmastes und der in der Nähe befindlichen Hütte (oberer Bildrand) zum ehemaligen Conrod Kraftwerk (unterer Bildrand).



Das Bild zeigt die Lage des Kraftwerks, den extrem steilen Hang und den Masten sehr schön. Die Hütte neben dem Masten heißt Karl-Rühl-Hütte. Die Hütte Reißertsruh liegt auf der anderen Seite des Conrod, mit Blick auf Ziegenrück.

Hier ist ein Link zur OSM für alle, die dort mal hinfahren wollen:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=50.61394&mlon=11.63501&zoom=15

jk197 hat es oben schon angedeutet, direkt an dem Mast geht ein Wanderweg durch eine Rinne runter zum Aussichtspunkt "Fernblick". Ich denk, das ist S3.



X-TRIME schrieb:


> Zimbo hat das Vorrecht, denn ohne seinen Hinweis wäre ich vollkommen ahnungslos gewesen.


Das Bild ist damit gelöst und Zimbo kann das nächste Bild einstellen.


----------



## derZimbo (22. Oktober 2014)

Mangels eigener Knipse poste ich mal ein "geborgtes" Bild.
Wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (23. Oktober 2014)

Gar nicht so wahnsinnig weit weg von dem Mast oben


----------



## X-TRIME (23. Oktober 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Gar nicht so wahnsinnig weit weg von dem Mast oben



Ist denn das Viadukt vom Doppelmast (über dem Conrod Kraftwerk) aus mit bloßem Auge zu sehen?


----------



## derZimbo (23. Oktober 2014)

Das kann ich leider nicht beantworten, da ich am Doppelmast noch nicht war.
Rein entfernungstechnisch würd ich mal sagen, nein.


----------



## jk197 (23. Oktober 2014)

Nein, sieht man nicht aber ich würde mal sagen, dass man den Mast sehen könnte, wenn man genau in die gleiche Richtung wie auf dem Bild schaut allerdings so 200 m über dem Boden schweben würde  

@derZimbo: das mit dem Mast musst Du unbeding mal nachholen.


----------



## derZimbo (23. Oktober 2014)

Ja ich schreibe es mal auf die Liste


----------



## jk197 (24. Oktober 2014)

Also ich löse jetzt einfach mal. Das ist die alte Eisenbahnbrücke in Ziegenrück, die derzeit nur noch von Draisinen befahren wird. Nicht weit davon entfernt liegt die Hemmkoppe und die ist wirklich anspruchsvoll, wenn man es wirklich mal mit Fahren versuchn will. Ich fahr da vielleicht 60% Was noch viel spannender ist, da gleich um die Ecke ist ein toller Pumptrack von mountainbike-touren-thueringen. Und irgendwann passt es auch mal, dass ich mich da auch mal austobe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (24. Oktober 2014)

Das ist natürlich erstklassig erklärt.
Du bist also mal wieder an der Reihe.


----------



## jk197 (24. Oktober 2014)

Weil ich ob des gebrochenen Geländers der Brücke sehr sicher bin, stell ich gleich mal ein neues Bild ein. Wo könnte ich hier gewesen sein. Also wo, nicht bei welcher Veranstaltung


----------



## DHK (24. Oktober 2014)

Naja das ist ja dank der Werbung im Hintergrund nicht allzu schwer...
Außer das für die blaue Werbetafel zwei verschiedene Adressen in der Stadt zu finden sind. 

Aber ich halt mich noch zurück.. muss erst wieder neue Bilder machen.


----------



## 29erBiker (24. Oktober 2014)

Schleiz?


----------



## jk197 (24. Oktober 2014)

Schleiz auf dem Neumarkt. Du bist dran 29er.


----------



## 29erBiker (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich geb frei...


----------



## 29erBiker (26. Oktober 2014)

Da keiner möchte hab ich mal noch ein Bild rausgesucht....wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## Kasebi (27. Oktober 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Wo war ich hier? Es reicht mir wenn ihr mir die beiden Orte nennt zwischen denen ich unterwegs war. Also einmal Talab- und einmal Talaufwärts der nächste Ort.



Da schaue ich mal eine längere Zeit hier nicht rein und dann kommen Bilder die ich im Schlaf erkennen würde. Der Elsterperlenweg ist schon was geiles. Zusammen mit dem dazugehörenden Mühlburschensteig Trailvergnügen pur. Und richtig hart aber geil wird es wenn man in Plauen startet und noch Teile des Vogtlandpanoramaweges mit nimmt und die Rothenthaler Alpen. Da hat man ne Hammertour.  zusammen. Hab ich zusammen mit Titzy und alleine gemacht. 
Zum aktuellen Bild hab ich leider nichts beizutragen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## 29erBiker (27. Oktober 2014)

kann jetzt vielleicht jemand lösen ?


----------



## 29erBiker (28. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt muss es aber lösbar sein...... einfacher gehts nun wirklich nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (29. Oktober 2014)

Würde mich mal interressieren wo das ist.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Oktober 2014)

Dann löse ich eben auf....hier ist der Link zur Karte....http://1geo.info/map/366052


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich schick mal gleich ein Bild hinterher, wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## Kasebi (29. Oktober 2014)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 331933
> 
> Ich schick mal gleich ein Bild hinterher, wo bin ich hier ?



Dem Typ auf dem Bild nach zu urteilen im Auenland Mittelerde  Nur das dort auch Bergbau betrieben wurde ist mir gar nicht geläufig
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Oktober 2014)

Bergbau ist, zumindest was die Region angeht in der das Bild aufgenommen wurde, ziemlich heiß....


----------



## jk197 (31. Oktober 2014)

Tja, heisst dann wohl doch öfter reinschauen  Gibts zur Quelle noch nen Tipp? Mir sagt die leider auch nix. Auch nicht das Schild mit der Restauration, falls ich das richtig erkennen konnte.


----------



## jk197 (31. Oktober 2014)

Also manchmal spinnt die Forenansicht ja schon ganz schön. Irgendwie kommt mir das Bild bekannt vor. Na ich grab mal etwas im Unterbewusstsein.


----------



## jk197 (31. Oktober 2014)

Feengrotten?


----------



## 29erBiker (31. Oktober 2014)

Nee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (2. November 2014)

Ich löse also mal wieder auf, der Ort befindet sich zwischen Kamsdorf und Könitz.
Ich geb dann frei weil die Beteiligung hier lässt ja inzwischen echt zu wünschen übrig....liegt vielleicht auch an den Fehlern im Forum, man wird teilweise über Antworten gar nicht mehr benachrichtigt, zumindest geht es mir so....


----------



## jk197 (3. November 2014)

Na dann bin ich einfach mal wieder so frei. Also, wo war ich hier?


----------



## jk197 (4. November 2014)

So sieht es von oben herunter aus... Dachte, das kann relativ zügig einer lösen allerdings war mir die Hütte oben auch neu.


----------



## X-TRIME (4. November 2014)

Nach meiner Recherche sollte es sich um die Ruine Wysburg, ehemalige Raubritterburg bei Remptendorf/Weisbach, handeln.

Tolle Lokalität -  für die Rätselbilder!


----------



## jk197 (4. November 2014)

Na ich dachte schon, das kennt keiner. Wenn man mal Ausgrabungen live erleben möchte, kann man hierhin kommen. Ist sehr interessant und auch sehr schön da in der Ecke. Das Tal runter und man ist direkt im Ottergrund bei der Ziemestalbrücke. Dann bist Du wieder dran X-TRIME 

Und danke fürs Lob, ich bin extra mal anders gefahren, um vorbei zu kommen


----------



## X-TRIME (5. November 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Na ich dachte schon, das kennt keiner. Wenn man mal Ausgrabungen live erleben möchte, kann man hierhin kommen. Ist sehr interessant und auch sehr schön da in der Ecke. Das Tal runter und man ist direkt im Ottergrund bei der Ziemestalbrücke. Dann bist Du wieder dran X-TRIME
> 
> Und danke fürs Lob, ich bin extra mal anders gefahren, um vorbei zu kommen



Kennen, leider nicht, aber die Lösung nach einiger Suche im www gefunden. Sehr schön und interessant da.
Bis vor 2 Jahren war ich häufig in Altengesees, aber immer nur auf 4 Rädern.

Zun neuen Rätsel: Wo befindet sich diese Treppe, die Bestandteil eines E.........pfades ist bzw. wie heißt der Pfad genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (5. November 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Kennen, leider nicht, aber die Lösung nach einiger Suche im www gefunden. Sehr schön und interessant da.
> Bis vor 2 Jahren war ich häufig in Altengesees, aber immer nur auf 4 Rädern.


Da wohnen meine Schwiegereltern....


----------



## jk197 (6. November 2014)

Angeber


----------



## derZimbo (6. November 2014)

muss man da stolz drauf sein?
Eigentlich gibts da nüschd...


----------



## X-TRIME (7. November 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibts da nüschd...


Wenn ich das mal auf meine Heimat umlege, dann so: Echentlich gebts da nischt .

Hinweis: So sieht es am Fuß der Treppe aus. Jetzt geht sicher die Antwortlawine los.


----------



## X-TRIME (8. November 2014)

Schade, die Kamera verzeichnet ausgerechnet im Bereich der Hinweistafel so stark, dass der eigentliche Bezug nicht lesbar ist.

, aber vielleicht führen ja die geometrischen Figuren Kugel, Walze .......... zur Lösung.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## DHK (8. November 2014)

Naja wenn sonst keiner will...
Ich war wie immer noch nicht dort , daher nur geraten:
Du bist hier am (mMn.) Friedrich-Fröbel-Erlebnisweg. Direkt unterhalb des Fröbelturms. Nicht an dem F-F-Erlebnispfad an der Bergstation der Oberweißbacher Bergbahn welcher erst dieses Jahr eingeweiht wurde.

Edit: Das Schild hat mir aber trotzdem geholfen, bissel was war ja zu erkennen


----------



## jk197 (8. November 2014)

Ach, das könnte passen. Links die Straße hoch zum Fröbelturm und daneben links ist noch der Trail.  Oben war ich so blau, dass ich nicht mehr links und rechts schauen konnte und mir die ganzen Sachen da wohl nicht aufgefallen sind


----------



## X-TRIME (8. November 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Naja wenn sonst keiner will...
> Ich war wie immer noch nicht dort , daher nur geraten:
> Du bist hier am (mMn.) Friedrich-Fröbel-Erlebnisweg. Direkt unterhalb des Fröbelturms. Nicht an dem F-F-Erlebnispfad an der Bergstation der Oberweißbacher Bergbahn welcher erst dieses Jahr eingeweiht wurde.
> 
> Edit: Das Schild hat mir aber trotzdem geholfen, bissel was war ja zu erkennen



Passt wie die Faust auf's Auge !
Die geometrischen Figuren Kugel, Walze, Würfel sind nach Friedrich Fröbel die s. g. 2. Spielgaben.

DHK ist dran!


----------



## DHK (8. November 2014)

Cool, sollte wohl doch nochmal umschulen und mein Geld als Profiler verdienen 

So, war extra nochmal unterwegs um ein paar Bilder zu machen. Leider war dann die Sonne weg als ich an meinem Fotospot ankam, daher ist die Bildqualität leider nicht die allerbeste. Das wichtigste ist aber denke trotzdem zu erkennen. Also wo steht dieses Kreuz?


----------



## h2okopf (9. November 2014)

Das dürfte die Hirtenwiese sein. Offenbar etwas trockener als letzten Mittwochnachmittag, als ich da gegen 16:00 Uhr vorbei kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (9. November 2014)

Da hast du recht. Konnte mir schon denken dass du das weißt 

Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## h2okopf (9. November 2014)

Vermutlich ähnlich leicht für dich:


----------



## DHK (10. November 2014)

Hmm, kommt mir jetzt auf Anhieb nicht bekannt vor. Zumindest ist es mir noch nie bewusst aufgefallen..


----------



## X-TRIME (10. November 2014)

Das Rätselbild ist nicht, sofern man nicht selbst da gewesen ist, mit oberflächlicher Betrachtung zu knacken.
Eine ganze Weile habe ich mich mit der vermeintlich leichten Lösung Eisenh*ö*hle herum geschlagen, ohne Erfolg.
Bei genauerer Betrachtung kam dann die Erleuchtung: Eisenh*o*hle und das www konnte helfen.

Die aufgenommene Stelle liegt am Braunsteinweg - Fahrweg vom Mönchhof nach Geraberg am Abzweig Geragrund und ist Bestandteil des Themenweges "Manganerzbergbau in Arlesberg".

 für das interessante Rätsel und die Anregung zu einem Ausflug in diese Ecke!


----------



## DHK (10. November 2014)

öh, wenn das stimmt dann muss ich mehr auf meine Umgebung achten... Tunnelblick lässt grüßen


----------



## h2okopf (10. November 2014)

Ja das stimmt, das ist tatsächlich vom Mönchhof runter nach Geraberg an der breiten Forststraße; direkt am einzigen Abzweig nach links, wo es ins Tal der zahmen Gera rüber geht.

Dass das kaum auffällt ist eigentlich klar, weil den breiten Forstweg fährt man nicht runter und von unten kommend sieht man das schlicht nicht, wenn man sich nicht umdreht oder zumindest im richtigen Moment nach rechts schaut.


----------



## DHK (10. November 2014)

Das beruhigt mich wenigstens ein bissel... ist mir echt noch nicht aufgefallen. Aber wie du schon sagst, bin dort eig. nur hochwärts unterwegs.


----------



## h2okopf (10. November 2014)

Geht mir ja auch nicht auch nicht anders, komme da fast nur hochwärts vorbei. Einzige Ausnahme vielleicht, wenn ich von der Zahmen Gera komme und zum Mönchhof will. Dann sieht man das auch recht gut links in der Kurve stehen, wenn man rechts zum Mönchhof abbiegt.


----------



## X-TRIME (11. November 2014)

Egal aus welcher Richtung man hier vorbei kommt, diese Sitzgelegenheit ist nicht zu übersehen.
ST-Bolzer werden sich aber vermutlich nicht hierher verirren!
Also, in der Nähe welcher Ortschaft befindet sich dieses einladende Fleckchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (13. November 2014)

Wer den Rätselbildtitel in Profilermanier zerlegt, könnte auf folgenden Ansatz kommen:
Sg = Sitzgruppe und T ev. für einen Ortsnamen stehen.
T könnte z. B. stehen für Tabarz, Tannroda, Tanna, Teichröda, Thälendorf, Treffurt, Tautenhain, Theuern ...........

Übrigens, wer bei Google Maps am richtigen Ort sucht, der findet sogar die Sitzgruppe und eine markante Stelle im Ort unter Bilder wieder.


----------



## DHK (13. November 2014)

Das Sg für Sitzgruppe steht, konnte ich mir schon fast denken 
Hatte aber noch keine Muse mich damit zu beschäftigen, da das Bild noch nicht so viele Infos bereit stellt. Hätte wenn dann wohl eher mit der Kirche im Hintergrund angefangen zu suchen. Denke die meinst du auch mit markante Stelle im Ort.

Aber immer nur über google suchen ist auch langweilig, wünschte ich hätte aktuell mehr Zeit um selbst zu fahren und neue Stellen zu entdecken :-/


----------



## gleewik (13. November 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Wer den Rätselbildtitel in Profilermanier zerlegt, könnte auf folgenden Ansatz kommen:
> Sg = Sitzgruppe und T ev. für einen Ortsnamen stehen.
> T könnte z. B. stehen für Tabarz, Tannroda, Tanna, Teichröda, Thälendorf, Treffurt, Tautenhain, Theuern



Liegt der Sitzplatz am Thüringenweg?


----------



## X-TRIME (13. November 2014)

gleewik schrieb:


> Liegt der Sitzplatz am Thüringenweg?



Tatsächlich, aber das habe ich bis jetzt nicht mal gewusst! 
Na, dann wird die Lösung sicher gleich kommen.


----------



## gleewik (14. November 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Na, dann wird die Lösung sicher gleich kommen.


Ich bin noch etwas unsicher. Hab auf der Webseite der ehemaligen Gemeinde Rottenbach ein ziemlich ähnliches Bild gefunden, aber einige Details sind deutlich abweichend. Wie sieht es denn dort wirklich aus?

http://www.gemeinderottenbach.de/pic.php?o=galerie&p=1093_u29_t1357460007_g.jpg

Jedenfalls würde ich diesen Platz etwa 500 m westlich von Thälendorf verorten, etwa hier:

https://goo.gl/maps/oICLO


----------



## X-TRIME (14. November 2014)

gleewik schrieb:


> Ich bin noch etwas unsicher. Hab auf der Webseite der ehemaligen Gemeinde Rottenbach ein ziemlich ähnliches Bild gefunden, aber einige Details sind deutlich abweichend. Wie sieht es denn dort wirklich aus?
> 
> http://www.gemeinderottenbach.de/pic.php?o=galerie&p=1093_u29_t1357460007_g.jpg
> 
> ...



Auf den Punkt gebracht !
Das von mir eingestellte Bild ist erst Ende Oktober diesen Jahres geschossen worden und damit ganz aktuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gleewik (14. November 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Auf den Punkt gebracht


bin dort auch schon mal langgefahren, von Thälendorf nach Solsdorf. Hab das auf deinem Bild aber nicht wiedererkannt. War damals schon beeindruckt von diesen beiden total abgelegen Dörfern in so idylischer Umgebung.  Andere Leute machen weite Fernreisen, um solche Plätze zu erreichen.


----------



## gleewik (14. November 2014)

Wie heißt das Tal, in das ich hier hinein blicke?


----------



## gleewik (16. November 2014)

gleewik schrieb:


> Wie heißt das Tal, in das ich hier hinein blicke?


Das Bild ist nicht besonders scharf, aber besser ist zu dieser Jahreszeit schwierig. Ich war froh, daß die Sonne gegen Mittag überhaupt durch den Nebel durchgekommen ist.

Durch das Tal fließt ein Bach. Der Name des Tals und des Bachs sind vom gleichen Grundwort abgeleitet, ebenso der Name des Bergs, der rechts im Bild zu sehen ist. Die Quelle des Bachs liegt etwa 5,5 km west-nordwestlich von einem Autobahnkreuz, das jeden Tag in den Verkehrsnachrichten genannt wird.


----------



## Saale (17. November 2014)

Also eigentlich blickt man von dort oben ja sogar in zwei Täler…
Vorne (quer) verläuft das Saaletal und nach hinten schaut man in das Gleistal.

Der Ort in der Bildmitte ist Golmsdorf und das Foto ist vom Plattenberg oberhalb von Porstendorf aufgenommen.
Der Weg, der von rechts ins Bild kommt, ist der Saaleradweg zwischen Porstendorf und Golmsdorf.


----------



## gleewik (17. November 2014)

Saale schrieb:


> Also eigentlich blickt man von dort oben ja sogar in zwei Täler…
> Vorne (quer) verläuft das Saaletal und nach hinten schaut man in das Gleistal.


Ja, das ist alles richtig. Auf dem Foto geht der Blick ins Gleistal hinein. Das Gleistal mündet hier in das Saaletal. Der Bach durch das Tal heißt Gleise und der Berg rechts im Bild ist der Alte Gleisberg. Somit darf jetzt Saale das nächste Bild einstellen.


----------



## Saale (18. November 2014)

Wo steht dieses Haus?


----------



## jk197 (18. November 2014)

Hmmm, bis jetzt noch keine Ahnung aber sieht super interessant aus.


----------



## X-TRIME (18. November 2014)

Ist es denn zu fassen, da kommt ein Frischling  daher, der mit dem ersten Lebenszeichen eine so detaillierte Lösung präsentiert, dass man fast Maulsperre bekommt und hernach ein einmaliges Rätselbild einstellt - dafür mindestens 10 x  !

Willkommen!

Mir geht es ansonsten wie jk197 - k. A. trotz einiger Bemühungen im www.


----------



## derZimbo (18. November 2014)

sieht wirklich schick aus das Häuschen.


----------



## tditdi (18. November 2014)

Jagdanlage Rieseneck, Königsstuhl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## openstoker (18. November 2014)

Googeln kann ich wohl besser als Fotos machen, deswegen gebe ich nach Bestätigung frei: http://www.herzogstuhl-rieseneck.de/herzogstuhl/ (http://hikebikemap.com/?zoom=17&lat=50.76637&lon=11.58075&layer=HikeBikeMap)


----------



## openstoker (18. November 2014)

Huch, @tditdi war 4 min schneller.


----------



## gleewik (18. November 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Mir geht es ansonsten wie jk197 - k. A. trotz einiger Bemühungen im www.


Ich denke, das Häuschen liegt ein gutes Stück südlich von Kahla. Das Bilderrätsel ist somit auf dem Weg zurück in die Saalfelder Gegend.


----------



## tditdi (18. November 2014)

Ganz einfach, find grad nichts auf dem Handy, mit'n Alltagsrad nach Feierabend


----------



## tditdi (18. November 2014)

...genau,Jagdanlage Rieseneck liegt zwischen Hummelshain und Kahla


----------



## gleewik (18. November 2014)

tditdi schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, find grad nichts auf dem Handy, mit'n Alltagsrad nach Feierabend


Na dann bleiben wir ja noch ein bischen in der Gegend von Kahla.


----------



## tditdi (18. November 2014)

So ist es


----------



## X-TRIME (18. November 2014)

Bei aller geballter Lösungsfreude sollte Saale nicht außen vor bleiben.



tditdi schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, find grad nichts auf dem Handy, mit'n Alltagsrad nach Feierabend
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336873



Wie lautet die Frage?


----------



## Saale (18. November 2014)

Dann macht _tditdi_ jetzt also weiter, obwohl er das Haus auf dem letzten Bild als *"Königsstuhl"* bezeichnet hat. 
Richtig ist natürlich *"Herzogstuhl"*, so wie das von _openstoker_ bereits völlig richtig erklärt wurde.

Ob nun *König* oder *Herzog*... so genau wollen wir es heute mal nicht mit den Adelstiteln nehmen.

Schönen Abend noch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tditdi (19. November 2014)

tditdi schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, find grad nichts auf dem Handy, mit'n Alltagsrad nach Feierabend
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 336873


Ok.Sorry (für die halbfalsche Antwort und die nichtgestellte Frage)!
Wo steh ich?

MfG


----------



## jk197 (19. November 2014)

Am schlimmsten ist, dass mir das irgendwie bekannt vorkommt und ich trotzdem keine Ahnung habe. Wenn das mal nicht sogar hier schon mal ein Rätselbild war.


----------



## jk197 (19. November 2014)

Irgendwas wird bei mir wieder nicht angezeigt. Zum Beispiel die Lösung von tditdi


----------



## jk197 (19. November 2014)

Also als Stadt im Hintergrund würde ich jetzt mal Schwarza, Volkstedt, Rudolstadt vermuten aber der Blickwinkel kommt mir noch irgendwie komisch vor.

Freut mich übrigens sehr hier wieder paar neue Nicks zu lesen.


----------



## jk197 (19. November 2014)

Vielleicht doch eher der Blick auf Jena, wenn ich mir die Täler so anschaue.


----------



## tditdi (19. November 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch eher der Blick auf Jena, wenn ich mir die Täler so anschaue.


Schon ganz gut, hier mal noch nen Bild bei Nacht und im Sommer, dann sollte jeder es kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saale (19. November 2014)

na dann ist es wohl der Blick von der Leuchtenburg...
Das hatte ich aber auf dem ersten Bild nicht erkannt.


----------



## tditdi (19. November 2014)

Saale schrieb:


> na dann ist es wohl der Blick von der Leuchtenburg...
> Das hatte ich aber auf dem ersten Bild nicht erkannt.


Richtig, ist am Rundweg oben um die Burg, an der Bank Blick Richtung Jena.


----------



## jk197 (19. November 2014)

Das bestätigt mich nur wieder darin, dass ich doch endlich mal auf die Leuchtenburg muss


----------



## 29erBiker (19. November 2014)

Bei dem Wetter jetzt bist Du vielleicht warm wenn Du oben bist....


----------



## jk197 (19. November 2014)

Aber nur, wenn ich zu Hause losfahre


----------



## Saale (19. November 2014)

Da euch das Bild vom Haus so gut gefallen hat, habe ich mal noch ein Haus-Bild rausgekramt:





Wo steht "das Haus mit den nassen Füßen"?


----------



## tditdi (19. November 2014)

Plothener Teichgebiet am Hausteich etwa...


----------



## Saale (19. November 2014)

Stimmt!
Das ist das Pfahlhaus am/im Hausteich bei Plothen.
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/50.6470/11.7713

Also macht _tditdi_ mit dem nächsten Bild weiter.


----------



## jk197 (20. November 2014)

Das wäre mal was einfaches gewesen aber da war ich wohl zu spät


----------



## tditdi (20. November 2014)

Na dann, wo bin ich hier mit Reisegepäck(Packtaschen usw) mit 32er Reifen knapp nicht hochgekommen?
Ist ein Radweg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (20. November 2014)

tditdi schrieb:


> Na dann, wo bin ich hier mit Reisegepäck(Packtaschen usw) mit 32er Reifen knapp nicht hochgekommen?
> Ist ein Radweg...


Ist das der Saaleradweg kurz vor der Rudelsburg von Bad Kösen kommend?


----------



## tditdi (20. November 2014)

Genau, ist der Anstieg zur Rudelsburg.
Und ich muss mich Entschuldigen, ist ja noch gar nicht in Thüringen


----------



## _torsten_ (20. November 2014)

tditdi schrieb:


> Genau, ist der Anstieg zur Rudelsburg.
> Und ich muss mich Entschuldigen, ist ja noch gar nicht in Thüringen


... liegt aber in meinem Einzugsbereich. 

Bleiben wir im Grenzbereich: wo steht dieses Bauwerk bzw. wozu gehört(e) es?


----------



## Saale (21. November 2014)

"Wo bin ich? - Ein *Thüringer* Bilderrätsel" 

Ich glaube, dass es sich um einen Teil vom Kloster Walkenried handelt... in Niedersachsen.


----------



## _torsten_ (21. November 2014)

Saale schrieb:


> "Wo bin ich? - Ein *Thüringer* Bilderrätsel"
> 
> Ich glaube, dass es sich um einen Teil vom Kloster Walkenried handelt... in Niedersachsen.


Stimmt ... ein Thüringer Bilderrätsel, aber wir sehen es im Rahmen des Lokalforums *Thüringer Wald, Kyffhäuser und Harz* lokalpatriotisch. Zumindest war es die Meinung bzw. der Wunsch vom Ersteller dieses Fadens. 

Stimmt ... es ist das Kloster Walkenried und das liegt ca. 1.5 km westlich und 0.7 km nördlich der ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze ... deswegen ja auch Grenzbereich. 

Mach bitte weiter!


----------



## Saale (21. November 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> ... es ist das Kloster Walkenried und das liegt ca. 1.5 km westlich und 0.7 km nördlich der ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze ...



Na das ist ja wirklich sehr dicht an Thüringen dran!

Ich wollte die Bundeslandzugehörigkeit nur klarstellen, damit sich hier kein Niedersachse auf den Schlips getreten fühlt. 

Aber zurück zum Thema:



 

Wo habe ich dieses Foto gemacht?


----------



## jk197 (21. November 2014)

Am Mönchsberg bei Jena sagt Google


----------



## Saale (21. November 2014)

Richtig!
Das Foto ist vom Mönchsberg mit Blick nach unten in den alten Steinbruch gemacht worden.
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=sgdc0ghyydwm&lvl=18.36&dir=2.34&sty=b&form=LMLTCC

Also kommt das nächste Foto von _jk197_.


----------



## jk197 (21. November 2014)

Na jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob das funktioniert. Also, wo war ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (21. November 2014)

Sieht ganz nach der Brücke kurz vor Zeulenroda aus.
Aufnahmestandpunkt dürfte dann das etwas vor dem Bio-Seehotel vorgelagerte Ufer der Talsperre sein.


----------



## jk197 (21. November 2014)

Haargenau  und damit bist Du wieder dran.


----------



## X-TRIME (22. November 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Haargenau  und damit bist Du wieder dran.



Über diese Brücke bin ich früher sehr oft mit 4 Rädern gefahren und hatte gleich beim Betrachten Deines Fotos die richtige Ahnung.
Google habe ich doch noch zur ungefähren Ermittlung des Aufnahmestandortes aufgerufen.

Nun mal etwas aus meiner unmittelbaren Heimat.
Welches Dorf befindet sich hinter dem Hügel, auf dem der sechseckige Pavillon steht?
(Hinweis schon vorab, es handelt sich nicht um die von der Außenhaut befreite Hütte auf der Dittersdorfer Höhe ).


----------



## jk197 (23. November 2014)

Jetzt hab ich bei Google doch mal ne Kirche gefunden, die der ähnlich sieht. Ist das Allendorf?

Und dann könnte das der Buchberg sein, wo Du stehst.


----------



## X-TRIME (23. November 2014)

Lang anhaltender Beifall - ich geb einen aus !
Mit einer so schnellen Lösung habe ich tatsächlich nicht gerechnet, da man auch bei maximaler Vergrößerung nur wenige Details erkennen kann.
Ich nehme an, dass Du über die Einordnung des Bildes in diese Region (durch: unmittelbare Heimat, aber nicht mein Heimatort) zur Lösung gefunden hast.

An der Stelle, wo jetzt der erst dieses Jahr errichtete Pavillon steht, stand früher eine riesige Buche, die noch weit zu DDR-Zeiten von einem Blitz getroffen und in der Folge irreparabel beschädigt wurde.
Irgendwann wurden die Reste beseitigt und der beliebte Aussichtspunkt lag lange brach.
Engagierten Bürgern und einem rührigen Bürgermeister ist es zu verdanken, dass hier wieder ein Bezugs- und Anziehungspunkt entstanden ist.
Auch wenn dort mal eine Buche stand, so ist es doch nicht der Buchberg, sondern der Weinberg.
Nicht sehr weit davon befindet sich übrigens die ehem. Gaststätte Fasanerie sowie der Trippstein, also immer eine Tour wert.
Die Lage des Pavillons zeigt folgendes Bild:





Gib Gas jk197!


----------



## jk197 (24. November 2014)

War gar nicht so einfach da irgendwas zu finden. Ich hab mich hauptsächlich auf die Kirche konzentriert (das war ja auch das einzige, dafür aber auch sehr markante Detail) und irgendwann hatte ich dann bei der Bildsuche eine Kirche gefunden, die es sein musste. Ist schon interessant, wie verschieden die Kirchtürme in unserer Region sind. Ich denke, da gleicht keiner dem anderen auf 100%. Die Bilder, die man dann bei Google findet sind irgendwie alle von der anderen Seite aufgenommen aber ganz gut, wenn man noch Karten lesen kann, dann passen sich so ein paar Puzzlestücke zusammen  Also ich nehm dann irgendwas alkoholfreies, gern ein Weizen 

So, dann will ich mal gleich wieder und diesmal wird es nicht so einfach wie das letzte Bild  Also, wo war ich hier? Wo wir schon mal bei Pavillons sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (24. November 2014)

Der Säule hinter dem Pavillon nach zu urteilen zumindest auf dem Rennsteig oder zumindest recht nahe dran?!


----------



## _torsten_ (24. November 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Also, wo war ich hier? Wo wir schon mal bei Pavillons sind


Könnte das der Rastplatz am Hirschstein bei Eisenach sein?


----------



## jk197 (24. November 2014)

Nahe dran ist in dem Fall relativ. Bei uns wird gerade jeder größere Ort mit so einem Tor zum Rennsteig versehen, der nicht weiter als 20 km vom Rennsteig aus weg liegt  Wobei von da aus dürften es gerade mal so um die 5 km zum Rennsteig sein. Und nein, es ist nicht am Hirschstein bei Eisenach,  so gesehen genau am anderen Ende des Rennsteigs  Wenn ich richtig liege, liegt der Ort sogar in schus Heimat allerdings nicht in Bayern 

EDIT: ich liege richtig


----------



## schu2000 (24. November 2014)

Dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich dort bei meiner gestrigen Rennsteig-Runde vorbei gekommen bin, ziemlich hoch 
Ortsausgang Brennersgrün beim Parkplatz, wo es dann wieder in den Wald geht Richtung Grumbach?


----------



## jk197 (24. November 2014)

Da oben war ich am Freitag unterwegs  Und nein, da ist es auch nicht, das ist ja direkt auf dem Rennsteig und nicht 5 km weg davon


----------



## schu2000 (24. November 2014)

Klar stimmt da hab ich net wirklich mitgedacht...


----------



## jk197 (24. November 2014)

Aber zumindest bist Du da schon mal recht nah dran... ich bin übrigens auf meiner Runde am Freitag an beiden Plätzen vorbei gekommen


----------



## jk197 (25. November 2014)

Hmmm, doch zu schwer? Na gut dann ein paar Tipps: Das Gesuchte liegt unweit eines großen Hotels, in dem man auch mit Kindern sehr schön Urlaub machen kann. Der Weg der auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist, schlängelt sich übrigens an einem Flüsschen entlang, welches gar nicht so weit vom Bild seinen Ursprung hat (ich würde schätzen 400-500 m ).


----------



## schu2000 (25. November 2014)

Hmm...da Du geschrieben hast nicht allzu weit weg vom Rennsteig vermute ich mal das ist in bzw. bei Wurzbach, das erwähnte Hotel ist das Familotel. Der Fluß, an dem sich der Weg entlang schlängelt, dürfte die Sormitz sein und die Hütte im Wurzbacher Stadtpark stehen. Selbst war ich (noch) nicht dort, aber Google war bei der Suche behilflich und ich konnte zumindest ein Thumbnail der Hütte im Online-Angebot der Ostthüringer Zeitung entdecken - ein von Schülern erbauter überdachter Sandkasten


----------



## jk197 (25. November 2014)

Genauso sieht es aus. Es ist ansich keine Hütte sondern ein Sandkasten auf dem Spielplatz im Wurzbacher Stadtpark. Damit ist schu2000 dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (25. November 2014)

Das ist ja dann in der Tat nicht allzu weit von meinem zuhause geschweige denn vom Rennsteig weg  dieser ist mancherorts mal wieder fleißig in Bearbeitung, die Waldheinzelmännchen sind derzeit recht emsig....
Hab mal ein bissl in meinen Fotos aus dem Thüringer Raum gekramt....wo ist das schöne Fleckchen, an dem dieses Bild gemacht wurde und wie heißt es?


----------



## jk197 (26. November 2014)

Ist das im Hintergrund der Inselsberg?


----------



## schu2000 (26. November 2014)

Wenn Du den Berg mit dem ansatzweise zu erkennenden Sendemast drauf meinst, nein. Dieser ist ca. 50m niedriger als der Inselsberg. Das Gewässer im Bild ist eine kleine Talsperre, das ganze befindet sich unweit des Rennsteigs


----------



## X-TRIME (26. November 2014)

Talsperre Scheibe-Alsbach ist das Gewässer, allerdings kann ich das Fleckchen, an dem das Foto entstanden ist nicht weiter bezeichnen.


----------



## schu2000 (26. November 2014)

Scheibe-Alsbach ist so weit richtig. Noch jemand mit genaueren Angaben?


----------



## X-TRIME (26. November 2014)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Scheibe-Alsbach ist so weit richtig. Noch jemand mit genaueren Angaben?



Na dann wahrscheinlich Aussichtspunkt Weidmannsheil.


----------



## schu2000 (26. November 2014)

Korrekt  zur Talsperre runter hat's über die Schwarza-Quelle auch ne schöne Abfahrt 

X-TRIME übernehmen Sie


----------



## X-TRIME (27. November 2014)

An welchem Brunnen bin ich hier wohl vorbei gekommen?
Übrigens, die florale Ausstattung des Brunnens geht auf ein jährlich stattfindendes Fest zurück.


----------



## ohmtroll (28. November 2014)

Jetzt nicht falsch verstehen: 
Der schöne unordentliche Wald wird noch viel schöner mit adretter Sitzgelegenheit, akkurat gemauerter Quelleinfassung und Blümchentöpfchen. 
Ist das typisch deutsch? Nein, die Töpfe stehen nicht symmetrisch!
Mir wird bei sowas immer leicht übel. Keine Ahnung wo das ist, aber der Wald sieht zum Mountainbiken einladend aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (28. November 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ist das typisch deutsch? Nein, die Töpfe stehen nicht symmetrisch!


Oh doch, der, der die Töpfe gestellt hat, hat schon ein ordentliches Augenmaß ! Links war seiner Zeit wahrscheinlich noch außen vor.



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Mir wird bei sowas immer leicht übel.


Da kann man als  A.... aber leicht gegensteuern .



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo das ist, aber der Wald sieht zum Mountainbiken einladend aus.


Eben gerade weil der dortige Wald zum Mountainbiken einlädt, kommt man nahezu unweigerlich an dieser Stelle vorbei.
Ob der Brunnen als schön zu bezeichnen ist und die Kombination aus akkuratem Gemäuer und Unterstand in den Wald gehört, jeder sieht das sicher mit anderen Augen.

Ich verstehe Deinen Post aber schon als Anregung, darüber eine Diskussion zu führen.
Vielleicht kommt es in der Folge noch hierzu zu einigen Wortmeldungen. Ich sehe es als wünschenswert an.

Und jetzt ein versteckter Hinweis für ausgewiesene Profiler: Ich _lausch_e.

Grüße


----------



## ohmtroll (28. November 2014)

Geschmackssache. Der eine findet einen geschotterten Vorgarten super (breitet sich hier wie ne Infektion straßenweise aus) und der andere kann darüber nur den Kopf schütteln. Des Deutschen Bautrieb findet halt in so ner armen Waldquelle ein willfähriges Ziel. Da kann das kühle Nass ja nicht einfach aus dem Boden kommen, ohne Ordnung reinzubringen. 
Zumindest kann man die Flasche nun gut drunterhalten! 

Ist das Löwenzahn in den Töpfen?


----------



## _torsten_ (28. November 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Oh doch, der, der die Töpfe gestellt hat, hat schon ein ordentliches Augenmaß ! Links war seiner Zeit wahrscheinlich noch außen vor.


Ich vermute, das war Absicht. Wenn auf der linken Seite ebenfalls Töpfe (mit Löwenzahn) stehen würden, wäre der Anblich der Sitzgruppe gestört. Siehe rechte Sitzguppe.


Übrigens, man kann die Inschrift auf dem Schild nicht lesen. Kannst du das bitte verbessern?


----------



## gleewik (28. November 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ist das Löwenzahn in den Töpfen?


Vielleicht ist es Edelweiß?


----------



## ohmtroll (28. November 2014)

Ich kann die Inschrift auf dem Schild auch nicht lesen.


----------



## X-TRIME (29. November 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Übrigens, man kann die Inschrift auf dem Schild nicht lesen.





ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ich kann die Inschrift auf dem Schild auch nicht lesen.



Oha, das ist mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen .



gleewik schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es Edelweiß?


 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (29. November 2014)

Zu lausche fällt mir nur Glasbläserei und Weihnachten ein. Sollte es da wirklich so ein Quellchen geben? Naja, mich der Diskussion mal indirekt anschließed: Weihnachtsbaumkugeln würden in die Hütte auch gut reinpassen  Dort gewesen bin ich aber definitiv auch noch nicht. Immerhin ist es mir lieber, wenn im Wald so ein Kleinod steht als wenn die Wege alle asphaltiert werden wie es bei uns gerade wie im Asphaltwahn um den Stausee passiert.


----------



## schu2000 (29. November 2014)

Stichwort "Qualitätswanderwege"...das ist eine auch im Fichtelgebirge aufkommende Unart, dass Wanderwegs plötzlich am besten plattgewalzt werden...da ist plötzlich jede Wurzel, jeder Stein zu viel, wenn es drum geht, dieses Siegel zu bekommen


----------



## schu2000 (29. November 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> !



Zusammen mit dem "ich lausche" war das der entscheidende Hinweis, der der Soko Nordbayern-Thüringen zur Lösung des Rätsels verholfen hat. Ein kurzer Blick in die Karte rückte alsbald den "Edelweißbrunnen" unweit von Lauscha in den Fokus der Ermittlungen. Eine Anfrage in der Bild-Abteilung Googles brachte schließlich Gewissheit:


----------



## X-TRIME (29. November 2014)

*Soko Nordbayern-Thüringen, bitte übernehmen*!

Ein Lob noch an gleewik, der wohl einen wichtigen Hinweis zur Lösung gegeben hat .

Über ein paar Ecken gedacht, sollte, ich lausche, der versteckte Hinweis auf Lauscha sein.
Lausch hatte ich kursiv geschrieben, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dies überhaupt aufgefallen ist.
Im Nachhinein hätte ich das wohl farblich hervorheben sollen, aber egal, die Lösung gab es ja auch so.

Die Blumen sind übrigens ein Überbleibsel des 23. Edelweißbrunnenfestes des Thüringerwald-Vereins Lauscha 1885 e.V, das am 02.08.2014 stattgefunden hat.

Euch allen einen schönen 1. Advent.


----------



## schu2000 (29. November 2014)

Ok dann mach ich wieder weiter...wobei mir so langsam die hierfür brauchbaren Bilder ausgehen, muss wohl noch öfter und tiefer ins Bikegebiet Thüringen eindringen 

Auf welchem Fels befindet sich der Typ auf dem Bild? (meine Wenigkeit 





Ist zwar nicht übermäßig markant und auch nicht allzu viel zu sehen, wie ich mittlerweile mitbekommen habe ist jedoch der ein oder andere hier häufiger an den Saalemeeren unterwegs, von daher denke ich sollte das dennoch nicht allzu schwierig sein


----------



## derZimbo (30. November 2014)

Du sitzt auf dem Bockfelsen bei Gössitz, 
Blick auf den Hohenwartestausee und auf den Zeltplatz Hopfenmühle.


----------



## schu2000 (30. November 2014)

Bingo...derZimbo macht weiter


----------



## derZimbo (30. November 2014)

Dann bleiben wir gleich in der Ecke. Wo steht dieser "Riese"


----------



## jk197 (1. Dezember 2014)

Dann hab ich ja zumindest den versteckten Hinweis verstanden 


X-TRIME schrieb:


> Über ein paar Ecken gedacht, sollte, ich lausche, der versteckte Hinweis auf Lauscha sein.


----------



## jk197 (1. Dezember 2014)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ok dann mach ich wieder weiter...wobei mir so langsam die hierfür brauchbaren Bilder ausgehen, muss wohl noch öfter und tiefer ins Bikegebiet Thüringen eindringen


 
Das ist doch schon ziemlich weit eingedrungen 



schu2000 schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht übermäßig markant und auch nicht allzu viel zu sehen, ...


 
Naja, kommt drauf an, ob man schon mal dort war oder nicht. Ich hätts sogar an den Büschen erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (1. Dezember 2014)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Dann bleiben wir gleich in der Ecke. Wo steht dieser "Riese"


 
Der Riese selbst ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen aber das könnte die Auffahrt von der Linkenmühle hoch eben nach Gössitz sein, die hintenrum, nicht über Neumannshof


----------



## derZimbo (1. Dezember 2014)

Nein das stimmt nicht. Vom Bockfelsen aus eher in die andere Richtung.
Wenn du am Riesen vorbei kommst bemerkst du diesen schon. Der Gute hat einen Umfang von ca 4,2m


----------



## jk197 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hmmm, bewusst ist die mir noch nicht aufgefallen also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ich da noch nicht war. Selbst das Tal kommt mir jetzt nicht wirklich bekannt vor. Ist das auf der Gössitzer Seite vom Stausee oder auf der Drognitzer? Mit dem Stausee denke ich hat es schon was zu tun, weil das Tal recht schmal ist und ganz ordentlicher Höhenunterschied.


----------



## jk197 (2. Dezember 2014)

Sowohl der Martin als auch der Lukas umschreiben bei Ihren Touren ne Riesenfichte (würde ja auch zu rf passen ), die es wohl sein wird aber so richtig schlau bin ich jetzt noch nicht, wo das Teil stehen soll.


----------



## jk197 (2. Dezember 2014)

Also es ist die Riesenfichte am Wanderweg im Gössitzer Wald nahe dem Schmordaer Grund und der Portenschmiede behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal. Ich muss jetzt aber erstmal auf ner Karte suchen, wo das sein soll.


----------



## jk197 (2. Dezember 2014)

Da fahr ich immer Richtung Wilhelmsdorf rauf, wenn ich überhaupt mal da unterwegs bin


----------



## jk197 (2. Dezember 2014)

Weil ich übrigens gerade ein Bild gefunden habe, das eine ähnliche Ansicht zeigt wie Deins, bin ich jetzt mal so frei und stelle gleich das neue Rätsel rein  Also wo war ich hier nach einer langen Tour und was hab ich da wohl gemacht?


----------



## schu2000 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ardesia-Therme Bad Lobenstein  und was macht man dort....vor sich hin marinieren 

Aber - ich gebe frei....1. gehen mir langsam die Bilder aus, 2. sollte mal jemand anderes zum Zuge kommen


----------



## jk197 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ardesia Therme ist richtig und ich habe vor mich hinsauniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (2. Dezember 2014)

Wie ist es dort? Haben uns schon lange vorgenommen, mal rein zu gehen, zumal es von uns aus die nächste Therme ist, aber dazu gekommen sind wir bislang nicht...

Wie gesagt - ich gebe frei


----------



## 29erBiker (2. Dezember 2014)

Dann will ich mal schnell einspringen.... Danke @schu2000




 
Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## derZimbo (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich mach mal den Nachtrag, zur Riesenfichte, ist natürlich richtig gewesen. Wer mal in der Gegend ist und den Schmordaer Grund hoch oder runter fährt sollte sich das Teil mal ansehen, wirklich ein mächtiger Baum.


----------



## jk197 (3. Dezember 2014)

Wo Du Dich wieder rumtreibst. Absolut keine Ahnung, wo das sein könnte. Mal sehen, ob Google was findet


----------



## 29erBiker (3. Dezember 2014)

@jk197  das Bild ist topaktuell, am letzten Sonntag war ich dort.....unweit des Rennsteiges....


----------



## 29erBiker (4. Dezember 2014)

Den Tipp "unweit des Rennsteiges" habe ich ja schon gegeben.

Vielleicht findet man die Lösung wenn man sich einfach mal bewußt wird was man sieht, also was dargestellt ist und worauf.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (4. Dezember 2014)

ich schweige


----------



## 29erBiker (5. Dezember 2014)

leider hat wohl keiner eine Idee 

@schu2000 - bitte auflösen


----------



## schu2000 (5. Dezember 2014)

Ach nee habs mittlerweile schon wieder vergessen 
Es sind jedoch alle Hinweise auf dem Bild zu sehen, die man für eine Lösung mit Google braucht...glaube ich mich zu erinnern


----------



## 29erBiker (5. Dezember 2014)

Dann bleibt mir ja nur noch aufzulösen....


----------



## schu2000 (5. Dezember 2014)

Gibts doch nicht, sonst niemand anwesend?


----------



## derZimbo (5. Dezember 2014)

Hab mal Google bemüht.
Das Bild sollte den Steinernen Reiter im Wald bei Ceunitz zeigen.
Wäre nett wenn du mal die Koordinaten dazu zur Verfügung stellst.


----------



## 29erBiker (5. Dezember 2014)

@derZimbo
hab ich noch nie gemacht mit den Koordinaten  aber die müssten irgendwie stimmen *Breitengrad :* 50.508799 | *Längengrad :* 11.268159

Der Ort heißt Creunitz und man kommt dorthin von Spechtsbrunn aus, deshalb auch Rennsteignähe. 


 
der rote Pfeil markiert den Steinernen Reiter auf der Karte


 
derZimbo ist dran...


----------



## derZimbo (5. Dezember 2014)

Dolles ding, Wenns mal wieder über 10 Grad sind werd ich mal dort vorbei fahren.
Ich muss freigeben, habe gerade kein Bild zur Hand.


----------



## 29erBiker (5. Dezember 2014)

Aber ich hab noch eins....von derselben Tour...



 
Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## 29erBiker (7. Dezember 2014)

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann befindet sich der gesuchte Ort an der innerdeutschen Grenze zwischen Bayern und Thüringen.
Der auf dem nachfolgenden Bild zu sehende Ofen wurde erst in diesem Jahr errichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (7. Dezember 2014)

Den Schieferpfad (siehe Tafel) habe ich bei meinen Touren auch schon das eine oder andere Mal gekreuzt, den abgebildeten Ofen hab ich dabei glaub ich aber noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## 29erBiker (7. Dezember 2014)

Es sind an der Stelle weit mehr Dinge als nur der Ofen zu sehen, z.b. das Wachhäuschen aus dem ersten Bild und dann noch das hier....



auf dem Schild steht der Name des "Ecks"....

das hier sieht man wenn man unter der Überdachung steht und nach vorn blickt


 Naja, wenn es bis morgen keiner erraten hat löse ich auf, hab ja heute was neues vor die Linse bekommen


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Dezember 2014)

Dann will ich mal auflösen.... die Stelle befindet sich an der ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze zwischen Lauenstein (Thüringer Warte, Burg Lauenstein) und Lichtenhain bei Gräfenthal, der Name des Ortes ist "Fröbeleck"


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Dezember 2014)

Dann will ich gleich mal was neues nachschieben, das kann sicher einer lösen....



 
Wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## 29erBiker (9. Dezember 2014)

Der obere Teil des grenzüberschreitenden Objekts, welches quasi als Ersatzbauwerk hier installiert wurde....


----------



## 29erBiker (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte schwören können das @jk197 das lösen kann...

Am Gründonnerstag 2014 wurde das Bauwerk eingeweiht. Es handelt sich ja offensichtlich um ein Wasserrad, auch Wassermühle genannt.


----------



## X-TRIME (10. Dezember 2014)

Wieder was Schönes haste reingestellt .

Allerdings, wie schon bei Deinen letzten Rätselbildern, für mich trotz intensiver Suche ohne die Hilfe bzw. das passende Suchwort nicht zu lösen.
Mit den beiden Nasenstübern war es nun doch nicht mehr schwer:
Wasser-Rad am Wandertreff "Alte Mühle" bei Lehesten lt. OTZ.


----------



## 29erBiker (10. Dezember 2014)

Genau


----------



## 29erBiker (10. Dezember 2014)

und hier die Auflösung



Der Weg den man da rechts sieht führt direkt zum Harsteinwerk nach Ottendorf bei Ludwigsstadt.



@X-TRIME , Du bist dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ach da schau an, quasi hier direkt ums Eck  lohnt es sich dort mal etwas genauer auf Wegesuche zu gehen?


----------



## 29erBiker (10. Dezember 2014)

Auf jeden Fall. Laß uns mal treffen und die Gegend weiter erkunden. Die Stelle war mir auch neu und ich war ziemlich überrascht.


----------



## jk197 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich tatsächlich noch nie gesehen


----------



## X-TRIME (11. Dezember 2014)

Wie heißt das Bauwerk, das ich vor der Durchfahrt mit Respekt begutachtet habe?


----------



## exposure (12. Dezember 2014)

Die Bögen sehen aus wie die des Viaduktes in Lichte, hmm, aber die Säulen hauen nicht hin.
Keine Ahnung, sieht im _Grunde Finster_ aus...    Habe kein Bild, deshalb löse ich auch
nicht.


----------



## X-TRIME (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo exposure,

schön, wieder mal ein Lebenszeichen von Dir zu lesen . Dachte schon, bist ausgewandert.
Lös halt auf und reich die Adventskerze weiter. Interessenten für das nächste Rätsel werden sich schon finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exposure (13. Dezember 2014)

Hi.
naja, hatte den Thread nicht mehr im Abo, deshalb...
Ich habe oben schon die zielführenden Begriffe Kursiv geschrieben.
Müsste das Viadukt Finsterer Grund bei Ernstthal sein.
Wie gesagt, falls richtig, dann bitte jemand anderes weitermachen, 
habe leider kein Rätselbild.


----------



## X-TRIME (13. Dezember 2014)

Richtig gelöst . Finstergrund-Viadukt bei Ernstthal.

Vorlaute oder auch Hinterbänkler, bitte vortreten und das nächste Rätselbild einstellen !


----------



## jk197 (15. Dezember 2014)

Na, wenn wir jetzt schon 2 Tage warten, will ich doch mal ein bisschen vorlaut sein. Also, wo war ich hier?


----------



## jk197 (16. Dezember 2014)

Kleiner Tipp, das Holzpferd steht direkt vor einem Eselgehege  Und dieses Eselgehege wiederum ist gar nicht so weit weg von einem Fußballstadion (zumindest wird es so genannt ).


----------



## jk197 (16. Dezember 2014)

Wundert mich, dass das hier keiner kennt. Vielleicht treiben sich diejenigen eher im Sachsenforum herum? Wer es noch nicht gemerkt hat, auch das war ein Tipp


----------



## derZimbo (16. Dezember 2014)

Bestimmt ein Reußisches Denkmal.


----------



## jk197 (16. Dezember 2014)

Auf reußischem Gebiet steht das Teil aber ich glaube, es hat eher was mit den Weltkrigen zu tun. Blöderweise hab ichs mir auch nicht genauer angeschaut.


----------



## gtbulls (16. Dezember 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Vielleicht treiben sich diejenigen eher im Sachsenforum herum?



So scheints, ein freundliches Hallo nach Thüringen! Das Bild ist zwischen Tiergehege in der Rabensleite und Waldstadion Zeulenroda entstanden und zeigt das "Kriegerdenkmal".


----------



## jk197 (17. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schön gelöst  Dann hast Du sicher auch Bilder aus Thüringen, die von uns noch keiner gesehen hat. Also ich bin immer für den interkulturellen Austausch 

gtbulls ist dran. BTW: Hast Du ein Hybridbike aus GT und Bulls? Ah, ich sehs schon am Userbild. Das alte GT sieht interessant aus.


----------



## gtbulls (17. Dezember 2014)

jk197 schrieb:


> Hast Du ein Hybridbike aus GT und Bulls? Ah, ich sehs schon am Userbild. Das alte GT sieht interessant aus.


Das GT ist ein Timberline aus 1993 - leider nicht mehr ganz original, da mir kurz nach dem Kauf ein Rentner/Mercedes die Vorfahrt nahm und die Gabel ersetzt werden musste. Ausgerechnet die verstärkte, welche mich zum Kauf dieses Modells bewogen hatte, war schon damals nicht lieferbar. Na, die REBA im Copperhead 3 ist aus heutiger Sicht eher eine Gabel.


jk197 schrieb:


> Dann hast Du sicher auch Bilder aus Thüringen, die von uns noch keiner gesehen hat. Also ich bin immer für den interkulturellen Austausch


Ich auch, schau immer gerne in den Thüringen-Fred, meist allerdings ohne Ahnung oder zu spät und außerdem habe ich es wohl geahnt, dass ich kaum Fotos von "jenseits der Grenze" vorrätig habe. 
Gesucht ist die Stadt und Kenner können natürlich gerne den Standort kundtun:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (17. Dezember 2014)

Willkommen in unserer territorial eigentlich recht begrenzten Rätselwelt. 
Mit den Rätselbildern von Dir und schu2000 werden Territorialgewinne ohne Händel gern angenommen.
Da war es auch ein mutiger Akt, als sich jüngst jemand der (unsichtbaren) bayrischen Grenze ohne Erlaubnis von Horst S. näherte.

Zum aktuellen Rätselbild:
Greiz. Blick auf das untere Schloss und die Stadtkirche St. Marien. Standort ev. oberes Schloss?

Sofern richtig, gebe ich weiter.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Dezember 2014)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Willkommen in unserer territorial eigentlich recht begrenzten Rätselwelt.


Stimmt, es hat sich doch recht deutlich auf Südostthüringen eingependelt. 



X-TRIME schrieb:


> Sofern richtig, gebe ich weiter.


Falls es also richtig ist, würde ich den Ball fangen und nach dem Ort dieser beiden Gesellen fragen.


----------



## X-TRIME (17. Dezember 2014)

Erlebnisweg "Zwergerlwald" Tuxbach 					im hinteren Zillertal.
Und schon haben wir unseren Horizont erweitert ...........


----------



## jk197 (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich behaupte mal, die sitzen am Rennsteig Nähe Eisenach. Ich glaub, da hab ich mal Mittag gegessen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wie die Kneipe hieß auf jeden Fall war sie direkt da, wo der Rennsteig eine Straße kreuzt.


----------



## jk197 (18. Dezember 2014)

Also, das was ich meine ist das Hubertushaus bei Ruhla. Ruhla - Eisenach, wo ist da schon der Unterschied 

Oder doch nicht? Ich muss nochmal genauer suchen.

Doch, den meine ich. Also Waldgasthof Hubertushaus zwischen Ruhla und Etterwinden?


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Dezember 2014)

Nö, beide Orte stimmen nicht. Die beiden Herren sitzen in einem bunten Reigen weiterer Zwergenfiguren. Und das ganze steht nicht in Rennsteignähe.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal ein Tipp: Der gesuchte Ort befindet sich ca. 30.2 km von der größen Kirche meines Heimatortes entfernt. Und das in Richtung 10 Uhr.


----------



## npl500 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hallo!
Ist das im http://www.zwergen-park.de/
MfG Andre


----------



## Der_Torsten (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich war eher bei Kircheilingen oder Bad Tennstedt. Aber hab da noch keine Zwerge gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (20. Dezember 2014)

npl500 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ist das im http://www.zwergen-park.de/
> MfG Andre


Bei deiner Lösung stimmt leider nur der erste Teil: Zwerg.



Zwerghausen wäre richtig gewesen.



Der_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich war eher bei Kircheilingen oder Bad Tennstedt. Aber hab da noch keine Zwerge gefunden


Bei den beiden Orten stimmt die Entfernung, aber die Richtung nicht ganz. Der gesuchte Ort befindet sich (knapp) weiter westlich.

Da ich morgen in den Winterurlaub  nach Tirol fahre und nun drei Tage vorbei sind, kommt hier die Lösung: dieses Zwerghausen befindet sich in Bad Langensalza in einem kleinen privaten Garten in der Kepfe.




@Der_Torsten, Kirchheilingen liegt doch recht dich dran. Deswegen darfst du weiter machen.

Allen Rätselratern wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten und ein paar besinnliche Tage. Mir könnt ihr Schnee wünschen.


----------



## Der_Torsten (22. Dezember 2014)

Juhu ich war wenigstens mal nahe dran.  

Na dann.  Wo war ich denn hier?  
Oder auf welchen Ort sehe ich gerade?


----------



## pixxelbiker (22. Dezember 2014)

ist das Hohenfelden?


----------



## Der_Torsten (22. Dezember 2014)

Verdammt ging das schnell. 

Na dann Namensvetter, darfst du ein neues Bild bringen. 
Aber bitte nicht wieder Süd-Ost Thüringen.  Da kann ich nicht mitreden.


----------



## pixxelbiker (22. Dezember 2014)

Von wo aus aus schaue ich hier in die Landschaft?
Wo genau bin ich hier?
@ Der Torsten: Wie meinst Du das eigentlich mit dem "Namensvetter"?


----------



## Der_Torsten (22. Dezember 2014)

Ups hab ich verwechselt.  Hab ja vom Namensvetter übernommen.  
Sieht aber aus als siehst du auf Stuhl oder Zella-Mehlis runter.  Irgendwo her kenn ich es,  aber genau zuordnen kann ich es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (22. Dezember 2014)

Nein


----------



## X-TRIME (23. Dezember 2014)

Befindet sich in der nicht einsehbaren Senke ein Stausee?


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (23. Dezember 2014)

Bärenstein ( oberhalb Bhf. Oberhof )


----------



## pixxelbiker (24. Dezember 2014)

Nein,kein Stausee...
Was hier nicht so gut zu sehen ist, man schaut auf den Schneekopf, und Oberhof ist auch in der Nähe...


----------



## chelli (24. Dezember 2014)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Nein,kein Stausee...
> Was hier nicht so gut zu sehen ist, man schaut auf den Schneekopf, und Oberhof ist auch in der Nähe...


Könnte es u.U. am grossen Hermannstein sein, mit Blickrichtung Westen, im Tal im Vordergrund müsste sich dann Manebach verstecken?


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (24. Dezember 2014)

Das müßte irgendwo in dem Geländebereich sein zwischen Oberhof und Schmücke.


----------



## pixxelbiker (24. Dezember 2014)

Die Schmücke ist nicht zu sehen...
In der Nähe befinden sich der Stieglitzteich und der "ausgebrannte Stein "


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (24. Dezember 2014)

Genauer gesagt in der Nähe vom Forsthaus Sattelbach.


----------



## pixxelbiker (24. Dezember 2014)

2 Versuche habt ihr noch,dann löse ich auf


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (24. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt aber! Der Hohe Stein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (24. Dezember 2014)

es wird doch wohl mindestens einer von ca. 2,5 mio einwohner von thüringen richtig tippen! außer du, du weißt es ja logischerweise. ich komme aus einer ganz anderen ecke.


----------



## pixxelbiker (24. Dezember 2014)

Der hohe Stein ist richtig :-D 
In diesem Sinne: Frohes Fest und erholsame Feiertage


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich wünsche dir und allen anderen auch ein frohes fest. entspannt euch alle gut.


----------



## 29erBiker (26. Dezember 2014)

es müsste der "Hohe Stein" sein und wenn ja, dann hatten wir den hier schon mal mit dem Bild -->


----------



## pixxelbiker (26. Dezember 2014)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Der hohe Stein ist richtig :-D


@MASCNORDLAND: Du bist dran mit dem nächsten Rätselbild.


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (26. Dezember 2014)




----------



## X-TRIME (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo @MASCNORDLAND,

selten bis gar nicht wurde die Lösung so auf dem Präsentierteller serviert  (wenn es denn stimmt und Du nicht eine falsche Fährte gelegt hast; sieht aber grad nach FR aus)!

Gern gesehene Gäste erhalten aber mindestens eine 2. Chance - also hau erneut rein.


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (27. Dezember 2014)

Sorry, wollte niemanden verkrätzen, sondern auf die lustige Art und Weise betrachten, hast schon richtig erkannt.. Danke für die Nachsicht, aber ein klein wenig Schabernack muß auch mal sein. Vorsichtshalber frage ich nochmal nach, müssen es Bilder von Thüringen sein oder können es auch Bilder aus meiner Gegend ( Fränkische Schweiz )sein?( Ansonsten schütte ich euch zu mit Bilder von Island bis Japan. ) Sagt mir bitte nochmal die Regeln,danke.


----------



## jk197 (27. Dezember 2014)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Da es zur Zeit aufgrund der Schneelage so gut wie unmöglich ist, das Bike zu nutzen hier ein kleines Bilderrätsel, um die bikelose Zeit ein bisschen zu überbrücken....
> 
> *Regeln*
> 
> ...



Da steht alles  wobei ich Bilder aus der Fränkischen Schweiz und Japan wahrscheinlich auch erkennen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (27. Dezember 2014)

Mir ist da gerade aufgefallen, dass der Thread gestern 4. Geburtstag hatte. Heute ist die Schneelage allerdings etwas anders. Noch zumindest


----------



## Bonny87 (28. Dezember 2014)

oha etz wirds spannend 

hab mir mal erlaubt im Frankenland Threat ein regionales Bilderrätsel aufzumachen


----------



## pixxelbiker (28. Dezember 2014)

Und wo bleibt jetzt das "Geburtstagsbild"?:-D


----------



## jk197 (29. Dezember 2014)

Wenn der Middelfrange sich bei uns nicht mehr traut, kannst Du ja das Geburtstagsbild posten? Aber ne angemessene Zeit warten wir schon noch


----------



## jk197 (30. Dezember 2014)

Damit das hier doch noch dieses Jahr weitergeht  Also, wo war ich hier gestern allerdings ohne Rad? (Und ja, es ist Südostthüringen)


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Dezember 2014)

Nach meiner Einschätzung bist du in Bad Lobenstein, dein Standort irgendwo bei der Einfahrt zur Therme ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (30. Dezember 2014)

Direkt am Sportgeschäft, wo ich die Ski wachsen lassen habe  links der Bauzaun grenzt übrigens das Areal ein, wo bis vor kurzem noch das alte Sanatorium stand. Na dann gehts weiter mit dem 29er.


----------



## jk197 (30. Dezember 2014)

Das kleine gelbe Gebäude ist übrigens die Stadtifo und das grosse gelbe Gebäude das Neue Schloss.


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Dezember 2014)

Selbst auf die Gefahr hin das es niemand weiß, wo war ich hier ?


----------



## exposure (30. Dezember 2014)

Das ist doch hier...na klar...weisst schon...oberhalb von... von... äh Dingsda, bei den 5 großen Steinen.  
Nee, keine Ahnung. 
Ich wünsche schon mal allen einen Guten Rutsch


----------



## jk197 (30. Dezember 2014)

Sieht mir verdächtig nach nem Opferstein aus


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Dezember 2014)

Der Name der Kuppe ist ein Naturdenkmal. Darüber gibt es auch eine Sage....


 
Ich schließe mich exposure an und wünsche auch allen einen guten Rutsch


----------



## schu2000 (31. Dezember 2014)

Boah wer hat denn da die Infotafel so beschmiert!!! 

Gutes Rutschen allerseits gewünscht!


----------



## X-TRIME (1. Januar 2015)

Allen Ratern, Rätsellösern, Gästen und Mitlesern ein gutes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr  (an dieser Stelle statt Bier mal Sekt)!

2015 wieder viele schöne, interessante sowie animierende Bilder und eine rege Teilnahme .


----------



## 29erBiker (1. Januar 2015)

Ich schließe mich X-TRIME an, alles gute und viele Kilometer und Höhenmeter 2015


----------



## derZimbo (1. Januar 2015)

Jawoll, gesundes Neues wünsch ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (1. Januar 2015)

Ich geb mal noch einen Tipp, bei dem Ort den man auf dem ersten Foto sieht, handelt es sich um Oberloquitz.....


----------



## 29erBiker (3. Januar 2015)

Die Lösung wäre unter Einbeziehung von Google und den Stichworten Kuppe, Naturdenkmal und Oberloquitz möglich gewesen.
Da noch keiner gelöst hat löse ich auf, es handelt sich um die Druidenkuppe oberhalb von Oberloquitz.




Ich geb dann gleich frei....


----------



## npl500 (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo!
Ein Gesundes Neues Jahr an alle Biker !!!!!!!
Na Dann wo bin ich ?
MfG Andre


----------



## jk197 (4. Januar 2015)

29erBiker schrieb:


> ...es handelt sich um die Druidenkuppe oberhalb von Oberloquitz....


 
Also doch Opfersteine. Da muss ich mal hin. Interessiert mich ja schon, was da hier in der Gegend so los war.

Von mir übrigens auch allen ein vor allem Gesundes Jahr 2015 und immer genug Grip am Stollen.


----------



## npl500 (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo!
Ein Kleiner Tipp  *N 50° 46.625 E 010° 20.889
MfG Andre 
*


----------



## X-TRIME (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo @npl500,

- hat der gesuchte Ort einen Eigennamen?
- wird dort etwa u. a. geräuchert (Bild 3)?

Wenn ich die Koordinaten eingebe, lande ich in der Nähe von Farnbach/OT Breitungen an einer Weggabelung.
Die ausgedehnte Suche über Maps/OSM/GPSieS brachte keinen Hinweis auf ein Hüttendorf oder einzelne Hütten.
Dito die Google-Suche über unterschiedliche Suchbegriffe.


----------



## npl500 (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo!
Der gesuchte Ort ist ein Kelten Dorf auf den Zögelsberg bei Breitungen -Fambch http://www.gervina-ev.de/  mit schönen Veranstaltungen jedes Jahr bei google earth sind noch mehr Bilder von ..oben zu sehen .. gebe frei an X-TRIME .
Viele Grüße Andre aus Bad Libenstein


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo @npl500,

eigentlich war mein Post #4258 eine Anfrage zu Hinweisen und noch keine Aufforderun zur Lösung, aber so sind wir nun etwas früher schlauer .
Interessante Location - unser schönes und vielfältiges Thüringen!
Ebenfalls viele Grüße nach Bad Liebenstein. Sehr schöne Ecke.

Das folgende Rätsel wird eine harte Nuss sein und wahrscheinlich nur gelöst werden können, wennn sich jemand, wie ich Ende März 2012, (bei bestem, fast sommerlichem Wetter) in der Routenführung etwas geirrt hat.
Die Stelle selbst hat keinen Eigennamen, deshalb reicht die ungefähre Einordnung in eine der umliegenden Ortschaften.


----------



## X-TRIME (8. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube, es ist Zeit für einen Hinweis:

Schaut man von einem (kleinen) Ort mit einer Burgruine nördlich in Richtung eines Berges, auf dem ein Sendemast steht, dann befindet sich die gesuchte Stelle an der Südseite des Berges fast genau in Blickrichtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (9. Januar 2015)

Ich überlege gerade, ob es am Kulm so viele Kiefern gibt und ja, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es am Kulm so viele Kiefern gibt. Allerdings würde mir um den Kulm herum kein Ort mit Burgruine einfallen aber da kann man ja mal Google bemühen


----------



## X-TRIME (9. Januar 2015)

Kiefern gibt es am und um den Kulm herum sicher einige, aber eine solche Schneise ist mir dort nicht bekannt - und die gesuchte Stelle/Ortschaften in der Nähe ist/sind auch nicht am Kulm.

Da muß man sich schon so um 17 km Luftlinie nordwestlich orientieren.
Wenn man mit Kulm ein Wortspiel mit Austausch von Buchstaben anfängt, dann fällt es einem wie Schuppen von den Augen......


----------



## jk197 (9. Januar 2015)

Also Maps würde mir dann jetzt den Kalmberg vorschlagen. Und wenn ich mir die Strecke da so anschaue, passt das auch mit dem Sendemast. Da bin ich öfters lang gefahren, als ich noch beim Bund war. Ich überleg jetzt nur gerade, ob mir da jemals eine Burgruine aufgefallen ist, in Sundremda war ich allerdings nie bis jetzt.


----------



## exposure (9. Januar 2015)

jk197, mit Kalmberg bist du wahrscheinlich auf der richtigen Spur. Die besagte Burgruine wäre dann Burg Ehrenstein.


----------



## jk197 (9. Januar 2015)

In Ehrenstein war ich auch noch nicht aber ist das die Burgruine, die man sieht, wenn man von Schaala nach Stadtilm fährt? Die wollte ich eigentlich schon mal fotografieren und hier einstellen.


----------



## exposure (9. Januar 2015)

ja, genau die ist das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (9. Januar 2015)

@jk197 / @exposure:

Gemeinsam alles richtig dargestellt, aber die initiale Idee kam vom Stauseetrailer .

Die Schneise mit dem Baumstumpf befindet sich am Südhang des Kalmberges.


----------



## jk197 (9. Januar 2015)

Also irgendwie vermisse ich die Nord- und Westthüringer hier schon bissl. Allerdings kann ich gerade leider auch nicht wirklich was beisteuern, was den Kreis wieder etwas erweitern würde außer das kennt keiner, ich versuch dann die Tipps so zu gestalten, dass es jeder finden kann. Also wo stehen dieses Schloss und die Kirche?


----------



## Der_Torsten (9. Januar 2015)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Glaub hab das gesehen,  als in von Bad Blankenburg nach Erfurt gefahren bin. 
Ist das Watzdorf?


----------



## jk197 (9. Januar 2015)

Nein, andere Richtung. Also ich sag mal, aus der Richtung wird man es eher selten sehen, wenn man auf einer großen Verbundungsstraße unterwegs ist.


----------



## Der_Torsten (9. Januar 2015)

Na ja so oft bin ich nicht in der Gegend.  War n Versuch wert.


----------



## jk197 (9. Januar 2015)

Auf jeden Fall und wie gesagt, wenn es keiner raus findet, was ich mir vorstellen kann, dann versuch ichs mit Tipps, mit denen es jeder rausfinden könnte.


----------



## X-TRIME (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo @jk197,

manchmal ist der erste Gedanke zielführend und ich war mir beim Betrachten sehr sicher, dass es sich um Burg Ranis handelt; auch wegen Rundturm und Giebelgestaltung.
Bei näherer Betrachtung wollte sich aber die Kirche einfach nicht dort einordnen lassen.

Nach einigem Überlegen kam die Erinnerung wieder, dass ich bis Anfang 2000 hin und wieder dienstlich in einem Psych. Pflegeheim in Könitz zu tun hatte - Schloss/Burg Könitz.
Die von Dir aufgenommene Silhouette war mir so nicht bekannt, da die Zufahrt dorthin über die Str. "Zum hinteren Schloßberg" genommen werden musste und die Hinteransicht ja anders ist.

Sofern i. O., gebe ich an @Der_Torsten weiter.


----------



## jk197 (10. Januar 2015)

Perfekt und wenn Du Ranis als Antwort gegeben hättest, hätte ich geschrieben, dass es das zwar nicht ist aber der gesuchte Ort gar nicht so weit weg davon ist. Ich hab mich mal ein bisschen im Porzellanwerk da und im Fabrikverkauf umgeschaut und da dachte ich mir, dass das Schloss ein schönes Bilderrätsel gibt.

Also gehts weiter mit @Der_Torsten


----------



## Der_Torsten (10. Januar 2015)

Jetzt bin ich mal dran und nicht daheim.  Und auf dem Telefon kaum brauchbare Bilder.  
Aber eins noch gefunden.  Wo war ich hier?


----------



## derZimbo (11. Januar 2015)

Das ist der Bergsee an der Ebertswiese!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Torsten (11. Januar 2015)

Ja das ist er.  Im Sommer eine willkommene Erfrischung. 

Dann darfst du weiter machen.


----------



## derZimbo (11. Januar 2015)

So mal schauen ob es einer kennt.
Welche wissenschaftliche Einrichtung sieht man hier und wo steht diese?


----------



## jk197 (11. Januar 2015)

Ist das das seismologische Zentrum bei Moxa? Also bei Moxa bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, ich glaub , das Haus sieht man von der Straße, wenn man hinten bei der Lampenfabrik raus nach Richtung Ranis fährt. Und dass es in Moxa so ne Sation gibt, weiß ich auch, allerdings wusste ich bis jetzt nicht, dass es genau dieses Haus ist, wenn es das ist.


----------



## derZimbo (12. Januar 2015)

Thats it!
Ich dachte wirklich das dauert länger bis das jemand raus bekommt.
Zu sehen ist das Geodynamische Observatorium in Moxa. Oder im Volksmund die Erdbeben-Mess-Station.
Ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen das Gebäude.
Allerdings steht noch ein weiteres Gebäude dahinter, das ist aber hier nicht zu sehen.
Von der Straße aus sieht man nur dieses.

Damit ist JK mal wieder an der Reihe.


----------



## jk197 (12. Januar 2015)

Gut kombiniert  Mich hat das schon immer irgendwie interessiert, was da für ein Haus steht. Da ich gerade aktuell nix habe, gebe ich frei aber bitte explizit an einen Nord- oder Westthüringer (Nachweis ist per Ausweis zu erbringen ) oder einen der ein Bild hat, das NICHT aus den folgenden Landkreise stammt: Saale-Orla-Kreis, Landkreis Saalfeld-Rudolstadt (weiter brauche ich das wohl nicht eingrenzen )


----------



## pixxelbiker (12. Januar 2015)

Sofern Radler aus dem Landkreis GTH somit genehmigt sind versuche ich mich mal:
An welchem Gewässer stand ich hier gestern?


----------



## jk197 (12. Januar 2015)

Sieht auf jeden Fall schick aus.


----------



## reizhusten (12. Januar 2015)

Talsperre Schmalwasser. Müsste vom Nordende der Sperrmauer Fotografiert worden sein.


----------



## pixxelbiker (12. Januar 2015)

Talsperre Schmalwasswer ist richtig,  Du bist dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reizhusten (12. Januar 2015)

Ein bescheidenes Bild, aber ich habe nur sehr wenige Bilder aus Thüringen und noch weniger die nicht im SOK oder SLF liegen. Wobei das Bild auch nicht wirklich weit weg davon entstanden ist.
Zu sehen ist eine Bahnstrecke die wichtige Städte Thüringens verbindet, jedoch fährt hier kein ICE, nur RB und RE. Welcher Streckenabschnitt ist zusehen oder durch welches Tal führt er?



Anm. für mich: Ich muss öfter meine Knippse mitnehmen.


----------



## reizhusten (13. Januar 2015)

Parallel zur Bahnlinie führt ein weiterer Verkehrsweg der oft im Radio gemeldet wird. An einem Ende des Tals fährt die Bahn sogar drunter durch. Und vom Standpunkt aus führt ein Trail ins Tal.


----------



## jk197 (13. Januar 2015)

Könnte dann die A71 sein und die Bahnstrecke irgendwas um Zella Mehlis, Oberhof oder so?


----------



## reizhusten (13. Januar 2015)

Du bist viel zu weit westlich und so hoch ist es dort gar nicht. Das ganze befindet sich im SHK. 
Ich dachte der Ausblick von diesem netten Rastplatz ist dem ein oder anderem bekannt.


----------



## jk197 (14. Januar 2015)

Da kommen dann wiederum ja nur noch die A9 und A4 in Betracht und da wohl eher die A4. Aber da hab ich jetzt immer noch keine Ahnung, wo das sein könnte. Schorbaer Berg ist oft in den Staumeldungen


----------



## X-TRIME (14. Januar 2015)

Ich hab da eigentlich auch keinen Plan, aber Eisenbahn mit viel Wald in der Umgebung und BAB zu kombinieren, da komme ich eher auf die Region zwischen Stadtroda und Hermsdorf.
Nur wo ist da ne Abfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (14. Januar 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Ich hab da eigentlich auch keinen Plan, aber Eisenbahn mit viel Wald in der Umgebung und BAB zu kombinieren, da komme ich eher auf die Region zwischen Stadtroda und Hermsdorf.
> Nur wo ist da ne Abfahrt?


 
Zeitzgrund/Teufelstal könnte es dann sein. Da ist auch ne Raststätte.


----------



## reizhusten (14. Januar 2015)

Zeitzgrund ist richtig.
Mit Rastplatz war eigentlich ne Bank im Wald gemeint die zum Rasten einlädt und diesen Ausblick liefert, keine Raststätte ;-)

jk197 ist dran


----------



## jk197 (14. Januar 2015)

Na dann, weils das einzige Foto ist, das ich in letzter Zeit zumindest mit Bike-Bezug gemacht habe (wenn ich auch die Räder gegen Kufen eingetauscht habe), wo war ich hier am Silvestermorgen? Ich hab es extra mal höher auflösend eingestellt, vielleicht erkennt der eine oder andere einen Hinweis  Und, es ist wieder mal Südostthüringen aber ich kann ja auch nix dafür, dass ich meistens Bilder mache wo ich herkomme


----------



## jk197 (15. Januar 2015)

Ja, ich weiß, dass es schwer ist, deswegen ein paar kleine Tipps. Konzentriert Euch mal auf das orangene Loipenschild. Und auf dem ich da stehe, stand bis vor ich würde mal schätzen 10 Jahren noch ein recht großes allerdings abrissmarodes Gebäude (Deswegen steht es da jetzt auch nicht mehr). Vorbeigefahren sind an dem Ort garantiert schon einige von Euch in nicht einmal 500 m Entfernung


----------



## jk197 (15. Januar 2015)

Und nun noch was zum Gebäude, das steht im engen Zusammenhang mit der NVA für die Googler unter Euch.


----------



## jk197 (15. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht so besser in Originalauflösung?


----------



## jk197 (16. Januar 2015)

Na langsam glaube ich, Ihr wollt nicht, weil Ihr keine Bilder habt  Gut, dann jetzt ganz einfach. Der Platz liegt nahe eines Ortes, der etwas mit Feuer und einer feueruntypischen Farbe zu tun hat.


----------



## exposure (16. Januar 2015)

Feuer -> es brennt
feueruntypische Farbe -> Grün
un nu?


----------



## X-TRIME (16. Januar 2015)

exposure schrieb:


> Feuer -> es brennt
> feueruntypische Farbe -> Grün
> un nu?



Un nu - löst Du aber schnell wie die Feuerwehr auf.


----------



## jk197 (16. Januar 2015)

Jetzt löst Du bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (16. Januar 2015)

Auf dem Loipenschild steht was von Rennsteig und der Ort könnte Brennersgrün sein. Möglicherweise also am Wetzstein. 
Aber ich war da oben nur einmal, aus Richtung Lehehsten kommend, und da war alles grün.


----------



## exposure (16. Januar 2015)

Ein Glück, ohmtroll war schneller.


----------



## X-TRIME (16. Januar 2015)

exposure schrieb:


> Ein Glück, ohmtroll war schneller.



Mit 2 x 10 oder 3 x 9 / 3 x 10 wärst Du schneller gewesen !

Aber so kriegen wir sicher etwas Leckeres aus dem Eichsfeld serviert  - Stracke und Feldgieker meine ich da nicht.


----------



## exposure (16. Januar 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Mit 2 x 10 oder 3 x 9 / 3 x 10 wärst Du schneller gewesen !



Nee, da sind wieder die Schaltzeiten zu lang.


----------



## jk197 (16. Januar 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Auf dem Loipenschild steht was von Rennsteig und der Ort könnte Brennersgrün sein. Möglicherweise also am Wetzstein.
> Aber ich war da oben nur einmal, aus Richtung Lehehsten kommend, und da war alles grün.


 
Und im Winter ist es weiss  Wir sind hier auf einem Teil der Wetzsteinloipe und der Parkplatz ist in der Nähe von Brennersgrün auf dem ehemaligen Grenzerposten der NVA. Also Ohmtroll, Du bist dran


----------



## jk197 (16. Januar 2015)

exposure schrieb:


> Ein Glück, ohmtroll war schneller.


 
Da rückt das Ganze wenigstens mal wieder in eine andere Region


----------



## ohmtroll (16. Januar 2015)

Andere Region? ok:


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Januar 2015)

Ich darf nicht, ich bin befangen.


----------



## schu2000 (16. Januar 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Und im Winter ist es weiss  Wir sind hier auf einem Teil der Wetzsteinloipe und der Parkplatz ist in der Nähe von Brennersgrün auf dem ehemaligen Grenzerposten der NVA. Also Ohmtroll, Du bist dran



Sorry wenn ich hier mal einspringe, wie lässt sichs denn dort in der Ecke langlaufen? Nachdem ich beim letzten Schneeschub vor ein paar Wochen endlich mal meine noch fast neuen Langlauf-Ski mehrmals ausführen konnte, bin ich glatt auf den Geschmack gekommen. Da daheim nicht genug Schnee lag, war ich die paar mal am Döbraberg, das sind von mir ca. 40km, Brennersgrün wär da wesentlich interessanter 
Sollte das ganze zu off topic werden können wir auch auf PN ausweichen....aber sehen wir das doch zunächst mal als Zusatz-Infos zu Deinem Bild 

P.S.: ich hoffe ja, dass nochmal ne ordentliche Ladung Schnee kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## npl500 (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo!
Ist es das Großes Armloch bei Utendorf ?
MfG Andre


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Januar 2015)

Nicht im südlichen Thüringen, nicht im Kalk...


----------



## jk197 (17. Januar 2015)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ....aber sehen wir das doch zunächst mal als Zusatz-Infos zu Deinem Bild
> 
> P.S.: ich hoffe ja, dass nochmal ne ordentliche Ladung Schnee kommt



Also ich kann das Gebiet um den Wetzstein nur empfehlen. Sehr gut präparierte Loipen sowohl für klassisch als auch Skating und sehr abwechslungsreiche Strecken. Über die Beschilderung kann ich nicht viel sagen, weil ich mich da gut auskenne aber ich glaube auch da hat sich sehr viel getan. Es ist auch ziemlich schneesicher. Wenn bei uns (650 m) alles schon wegtaut, ist da oben (ca. 720 m) noch ganz gut Schnee und die Schauer am 26. und 27.12. hatten gereicht, dass die Loipen ganz ordentlich waren. Ich starte immer gern von Lehesten aus, da kann man dann zum Ende bergab fahren. Wenn man aber relativ lang recht eben laufen will (zum Beispiel mit Anhänger ) ist Brennersgrün perfekt. Döbraberg kenne ich nicht aber du kannst dann gerne mal vergleichen. Wenn es übrigens genug Schnee hat, kann man sogar einen Abstecher zum Skilift nach Wurzbach machen, da gibt es eine Verbindung und da kann man nochmal ordentlich km und hm machen. so offtopic find ich das jetzt übrigens gar nicht, wir wollen hier ja auch neue Sachen kennenlernen 

Edit: Es gibt übrigens auch die Schneeapp für Thüringen, da kann man schauen, ob die Loipen aktuell präpariert sind oder nicht.


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Januar 2015)

Im Gips, aber nicht direkt am ... Wanderweg.


----------



## schu2000 (18. Januar 2015)

@jk197: Danke für die Infos!  dann werd ich beim nächsten ausreichenden Schnee mal dort starten.
Um den Jahreswechsel herum lag bei uns (~600m) zwar schon Schnee, aber eben noch nicht ausreichend zum Spuren der Loipen. Wie Du schon geschrieben hast, schauts da um die 100m höher dann meist wesentlich besser aus, so auch am Döbraberg. Hatte mich auch mal über das Loipennetz bei Spechtsbrunn informiert, dazu aber keine ordentlichen Infos bezüglich Loipenzustand finden können und hab deswegen weiterhin den weiten Weg in die höchsten Lagen des Frankenwaldes auf mich genommen  
Also denn, pray for snow


----------



## kalihalde (18. Januar 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Im Gips, aber nicht direkt am ... Wanderweg.



Hat das ganze vielleicht etwas mit einer Küchengerätschaft zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (19. Januar 2015)

Hat es, Kalihalde. Na dann sag mal an.


----------



## derZimbo (19. Januar 2015)

Hab da auch ne Vermutung...
Da bin ich mal gespannt an was @kalihalde da denkt.


----------



## kalihalde (19. Januar 2015)

Die Kelle zwischen Ellrich und Ilfeld im Südharz bzw. in Nordthüringen, würde ich denken, ist des Rätsels Lösung.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## derZimbo (19. Januar 2015)

Da dachte ich gerade an was anderes.... das war dann wohl falsch.


----------



## ohmtroll (19. Januar 2015)

Die Kelle ist richtig. Liegt etwas versteckt zwischen Ellrich und Appenrode, ist aber sehr eindrucksvoll in natura. Kann man gut in Touren ab Ellrich einbauen, zb. Volksbank Arena Harz plus einige schöne singletrails in der  ehemaligen Grenzgegend. Der "Rückstandsberg" ist dran... ;-)


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Januar 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Die Kelle ist richtig. Liegt etwas versteckt zwischen Ellrich und Appenrode, ist aber sehr eindrucksvoll in natura. Kann man gut in Touren ab Ellrich einbauen, zb. Volksbank Arena Harz plus einige schöne singletrails in der  ehemaligen Grenzgegend. Der "Rückstandsberg" ist dran... ;-)


Leider hat der Tourenplaner der VolksbankArena die Kelle in seiner Streckenführung vergessen.


----------



## ohmtroll (19. Januar 2015)

Wie so manches Wege-"Highlight". Zum Glück gibts ja heute OSM und die gestrichelten Linien.


----------



## kalihalde (19. Januar 2015)

Na dann will ich mal mein erstes Thüringer Rätselbild posten. Ich hoffe, es war noch nicht vertreten und ist nicht zu leicht .
Wo bin ich?





Viel Spaß wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## ohmtroll (20. Januar 2015)

Sieht wie die Ruine Ebersburg auf dem Burgberg bei Hermannsacker aus. 
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/51.5508/10.8761
Knapp 1km östlich davon ist auch schon Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## jk197 (20. Januar 2015)

Also bei den beiden Bildern kann ich ja jetzt kaum Gemeinsamkeiten erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (20. Januar 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Sieht wie die Ruine Ebersburg auf dem Burgberg bei Hermannsacker aus.
> 
> Knapp 1km östlich davon ist auch schon Sachsen-Anhalt.



Glückwunsch, @ohmtroll , es ist die Ruine Ebersburg bei Hermannsacker. Liegt wie das Vorrätsel auch im lieblichen Südharz, ein wenig weiter östlich und an der Grenze zum schönsten aller Bundesländer . Für die Freunde der Harzer Wandernadel, dort befindet sich die Stempelstelle Nr. 100.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## ohmtroll (20. Januar 2015)

@kalihalde : Sachsen-Anhalt=arm aber schön 
Weiter von der Landesgrenze entfernt liegt dieser zu ratende Ort:


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Januar 2015)

Gut, ein Tipp: nordöstlich von Mühlhausen.


----------



## X-TRIME (21. Januar 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Gut, ein Tipp: nordöstlich von Mühlhausen.



Damit ist das abzuscannende Territorium ja auf Stecknadelgröße geschrumpft .
Stadt / Dorf?


----------



## X-TRIME (21. Januar 2015)

Volkenroda?!


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Januar 2015)

Genau, http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kloster_Volkenroda


----------



## X-TRIME (22. Januar 2015)

In Volkenroda selbst war ich noch nicht, obwohl ich unzählige Mal mit dem PKW knapp daran vorbei gefahren bin .

Allen Süd- und Mittelthüringern empfehle ich, das Eichsfeld einmal in die Freizeitplanung, hier insbesondere für MB-Touren, aufzunehmen.
Auch hier kann ich zwar nicht aus eigener radfahrender Erfahrung schreiben, aber wunderschöne Laubwälder (ein Farbengedicht im Spätherbst) sowie besonders gastfreundliche und herzliche Menschen laden geradezu ein .
Fündig wird man zu Touren sicher bei @ohmtroll in den Alben.

Rasend schnell geht es mit dem nächsten Rätselbild wieder in den Süden.
In der Nähe welcher Ortschaft(en) liegt diese Hütte.


----------



## derZimbo (22. Januar 2015)

Hinter der Hecke sollte Volkmansdorf (Saalfelder Höhe) liegen.


----------



## X-TRIME (22. Januar 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Hinter der Hecke sollte Volkmansdorf (Saalfelder Höhe) liegen.



Getroffen - da kennt sich ein Landeshauptstädter aber sehr gut aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (22. Januar 2015)

Bei Vd ist mir übrigens auch nur Volkmannsdorf eingefallen allerdings hat da Google nix ausgespuckt. Ist das V-dorf auf der Saalfelder Höhe, nehme ich mal an...

Edit: Wer lesen kann...


----------



## derZimbo (22. Januar 2015)

Bei Schleiz gibts auch eins das stimmt. Da waren wir früher immer mal zum Tanz im örtlichen Kulturhaus


----------



## derZimbo (22. Januar 2015)

So, dann bleiben wir mal in der Ecke.
Was sehen wir hier und wo steht DAS.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (22. Januar 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> So, dann bleiben wir mal in der Ecke.
> Was sehen wir hier und wo steht DAS.



Das Denkmal für die Gefallenen des 1. WK in eben jenem Volkmannsdorf ... da bin ich als Kind immer drauf herumgeklettert.


----------



## X-TRIME (22. Januar 2015)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Das Denkmal für die Gefallenen des 1. WK in eben jenem Volkmannsdorf ... da bin ich als Kind immer drauf herumgeklettert.



So eine schlagende Lösung hat es wohl in den ganzen 174 Seiten und 4339 Posts noch nicht gegeben.
Ja ja, die Welt ist auch in Thüringen klein.
Zudem, wenn alle Welt noch nicht mit dem Nikolaus rechnet, dann schlägt er halt bei uns 10 Monate und ein paar Tage früher zu .


----------



## derZimbo (22. Januar 2015)

Das ist natürlich Richtig! Der Volkmännische Nicolaus ist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (23. Januar 2015)

Heute klettere ich besser nicht mehr, sondern möchte gerne wissen, von welchem Standort das folgende Bild aufgenommen wurde und in welche Richtung ich blicke?

Kleiner Tipp:  Es liegt NICHT in der Nähe von Volkmannsdorf ....


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Januar 2015)

Irgendwo bei Jena.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (24. Januar 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Irgendwo bei Jena.



Jena ist kalt. Der gesuchte Ort liegt in einem Landkreis, der an den Landkreis SLF-RU grenzt. Auf dem Berg am Horizont, steht ein 188 Meter hoher ....mast und er liegt an der Grenze des Landkreises SLF-RU.


----------



## X-TRIME (25. Januar 2015)

Der Berg am Horizont mit dem Sendemast ist der "Großer Kalmberg" - den hatten wir erst kürzlich.
Ich denke, dass Du ev. von "Hohes Kreuz" aus über den Ausläufer von Stadtilm in diese Richtung schaust.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (25. Januar 2015)

Die Antwort ist zu 50 % richtig. Wir sind hier - zum Glück - nicht in der Schule, so dass wir das Ganze als richtig werten. Es ist der Kalmberg zu sehen. Die Aufnahme wurde jedoch 500 Meter nördlich des "Eastends" von Stadtilm getätigt.

Koordinaten --> 50.78856538294066,11.08889816183686

Du bist dran ...


----------



## X-TRIME (26. Januar 2015)

Vor welcher Ortschaft habe ich an einem schönen Nachmittag für das folgende Rätselbild halt gemacht?


----------



## X-TRIME (28. Januar 2015)

Mit einem erweiterten Blick sollte die Lösung nun wohl klappen.
Der gesuchte Ort befindet sich übrigens nicht im Landkreis SLF-RU und das Wn im WnDh steht für Weg nach ........


----------



## jk197 (28. Januar 2015)

Könnte die A71 mit der Eisenbahnstrecke nach Arnstadt sein. Dann würde mir Google maps mit Dn Dannheim ausspucken.

Und das scheint in der Draufsicht auch perfekt zu passen. Kirche, Silos Stall, Häuser alles da.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6846542 und das hab ich auch noch gefunden


----------



## jk197 (28. Januar 2015)

Ich bin dann mal einfach so frei und warte nicht die Bestätigung ab. Also die Hütte kennen sicher viele


----------



## X-TRIME (28. Januar 2015)

Auf die/den üblichen Verdächtigen ist halt immer noch Verlass .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (29. Januar 2015)

Beim zweiten Bild hats mich halt gewurmt, weil mir die Bahnstrecke so bekannt vorkam und dann wars echt leicht zu finden mit Deinen Tipps. Mir gehen halt nur langsam die Bilder aus. Wobei ich mir jetzt schon vorgenommen habe, überall ein Bild fürs Forum zu knipsen, wenn ich mal in Thüringen unterwegs bin 

So, jetzt aber mal zum eigenen Bild, ich möchte fast wetten, dass an der Hütte schon mindestens jeder 2. von Euch vorbeigefahren ist und zwar so, dass ihr die Schilder hättet lesen können allerdings wenn ihr den Kopf nach links bzw. rechts gedreht hättet während der Fahrt.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Januar 2015)

Die Hütte sollte am Rennsteig oder Alternativrennsteig liegen zwischen Brennersgrün und Wurzbach wo die Frankenwaldhochstraßenumgehung wieder auf den Original Rennsteig trifft bei km 133/35 ? Hat die einen Namen ? Auf jeden Fall an der ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze.


----------



## jk197 (29. Januar 2015)

Jetzt glaube ich zu wissen, welche Du meinst aber die ist es nicht.
Aber:
1. Teile Deiner Lösung sind richtig.
2. Die Stelle hat einen Namen.

BTW müsste Deine rund sein und ein spitzes Dach haben.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Januar 2015)

Ich mein genau die. 
Zwischen der Ziegelhütte bei km 142,5 und Brennersgrün am km 148. Dort gibt es unter anderen auch eine Infotafel über Sperranlagen der DDR.





Find aber keinen Namen dazu. Vielleicht fahr ich am Wochenende dort mal mit den Skiern hin.
Dann soll halt ein anderer lösen....


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Januar 2015)

Kurfürstenstein ?


----------



## jk197 (29. Januar 2015)

Kurfürstenstein! So heißt er und zwischen Ziegelhütte und Brennersgrün ist was anderes als zwischen Wurzbach und Brennersgrün  Also alles richtig! Ich möchte wette, wenn die meisten jetzt Deine Bilder sehen, hätten sie es auch gewusst außer sie fahren bei Lehesten den Rennsteigradwanderweg und nicht den Rennsteigwanderweg (was ca 5 km Umweg ausmacht und auch ein paar Höhenmeter). Der Radwanderweg geht übrigens über den Stern nur ca 200 m entfernt von dieser Hütte vorbei, falls mal einer noch ne kurzfristige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit braucht.

Na dann 29er ran an den Speck


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Januar 2015)

mal wieder was aus einer anderen Region....wo war ich hier?


----------



## jk197 (29. Januar 2015)

Ich dachte übrigens, Du meinst die hier

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-8mLCJfnj4...600/tmh_Huette_am_Rennsteig_Kilometer_151.JPG


----------



## jk197 (29. Januar 2015)

Der Gabelwegweiser sieht übrigens auch verdächtig nach Rennsteig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (29. Januar 2015)

Rennsteig ist schon mal richtig. Aber nicht in unserer Region hier....


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Januar 2015)

Ist jetzt nicht euer Ernst, oder ? Das ist eine Stelle am "Wander-Rennsteig" zwischen Oberhof und Hörschel. Das muss doch jemand kennen....


----------



## 29erBiker (31. Januar 2015)

im Grunde ist mal ca. 11 km vor oder nach Hörschel....also wenn jetzt keiner lösen kann werd ich vielleicht wie eine Wilde Sau....


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (1. Februar 2015)

Ich war zwar noch nicht dort, habe aber mal Google-Earth angeworfen. Das Bild zeigt m. E. den Rastplatz "Wilde Sau".


----------



## 29erBiker (1. Februar 2015)

Richtig


 
hier: 50° 56' 44.40" N  10° 17' 29.40" E

Wahrscheinlich sollte der Rennsteig mal wieder unter die Räder genommen werden.....


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (1. Februar 2015)

Mir gehen die Bilder aus, daher etwas ganz Einfaches:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (1. Februar 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (1. Februar 2015)

Ja, Du bist dran.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (1. Februar 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## npl500 (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo!
Na dann wo bin ich.........
MfG Andre


----------



## npl500 (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo!
ein kleiner Tipp der Ort liegt in der Rhön und hat was mit großen Uhren zu tuhen .
MfG Andre


----------



## pixxelbiker (3. Februar 2015)

Ruhla?


----------



## npl500 (3. Februar 2015)

wie oben geschrieben liegt in der Rhön . Ruhla leider nicht .


----------



## 29erBiker (3. Februar 2015)

mit den Begriffen "große Uhren" und "Rhön" war es dann ganz einfach, Google sagt: „Turmuhrenklause auf dem Amönenhof“ und der Ort heißt Oepfershausen


----------



## npl500 (4. Februar 2015)

Ja genau das suchen wir den Ort habe ich auch nur durch Zufall gefunden beim Geochaching , wen das was sagt da kommt man an vielen unbekannten Orten vorbei.  dort geht eine schöne Geochaching Runde vorbei . Der nächste bitte............
MfG Andre


----------



## 29erBiker (4. Februar 2015)

ich geb frei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## npl500 (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo!
Zu Später Stunde wo sind wir ?
MfG Andre


----------



## X-TRIME (5. Februar 2015)

Das www wirft zur Nachmittagszeit aus:
Gipfelkreuz Haderholzstein in der Nähe von Floh-Seligenthal/Hohleborn/Kleinschmalkalden.


----------



## npl500 (6. Februar 2015)

Das ist richtig . das ist eine schöne Wanderung von Floh-Seligenthal über die Moinze - Höhle zum Gipfelkreuz Haderholzstein. oder auch bei

http://www.geocaching.com/geocache/GC2X1P3_die-moinze?guid=4bdde3a6-ae8c-4773-bfe4-dc36155a72a5 

Viel Spaß beim Wandern oder Biken  und Viele Grüße , der nächst bitte ........


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Februar 2015)

Beim folgenden Rätselbild geht es nicht um das Herausfinden, auf welche Orte bzw. Landschaft ich schaue, sondern darum, welche Hütte sich direkt hinter meinem Rücken befindet. Das Foto wurde von der Terrasse vor der Hütte geschossen.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. Februar 2015)

Kiesewetter Hütte und Du schaust auf Siegelbach?


----------



## X-TRIME (7. Februar 2015)

Kein Fragezeichen, sondern ein ganz dicker !


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. Februar 2015)

Hier kommt ein Bild, das ich heute Mittag geschossen habe und sicher recht schnell gelöst werden kann. Wo stehe ich und wohin blicke ich?

P. S. Wie komme ich zu der Hütte aus dem vorherigen Bild?


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Februar 2015)

Moin, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das Du Dich auf dem Schneekopf befindest und glaube das Du Richtung Inselsberg schaust.


----------



## exposure (8. Februar 2015)

Eher Richtung Großer und Kleiner Gleichberg 
Die beiden Hügel müssen wir auch mal per Bike erkunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (8. Februar 2015)

exposure schrieb:


> Eher Richtung Großer und Kleiner Gleichberg
> Die beiden Hügel müssen wir auch mal per Bike erkunden.




Du liegst richtig und bist demzufolge dran.


----------



## exposure (8. Februar 2015)

29erBiker kann weiter machen, er hatte den Standort ja richtig ermittelt. Habe momentan kein Bild.


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Februar 2015)

Ich hab grad auch kein Bild parat, wenn also jemand möchte......


----------



## pixxelbiker (8. Februar 2015)

Dann versuche ich mich nochmal. Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## pixxelbiker (9. Februar 2015)

Hier ein paar Hinweise:
-in der Nähe verläuft der Rennsteig
- in der Baumlücke(Bildmitte) befindet sich ein Aussichtspunkt
-direkt hinter mir befindet sich ebenfals ein Aussichtspunkt


----------



## exposure (10. Februar 2015)

...und wahrscheinlich bist du 944m üNN 
Da ich aber keine Bilder habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (10. Februar 2015)

944m ist schonmal richtig.


----------



## pixxelbiker (11. Februar 2015)

Da die genaue Lösung bislang nicht hier geschrieben wurde:
Gesucht wurde der "große Finsterberg" mit, wie oben geschrieben 944 m
Ich geb dann mal frei..


----------



## npl500 (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo. wo stehe ich ? 
MfG Andre


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (12. Februar 2015)

Unterhalb der Wachsenburg mit Blickrichtung Westnordwest?


----------



## npl500 (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo!
das ist richtig und so der nächste bitte.....
MfG Andre


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (12. Februar 2015)

Mir gehen langsam die Bilder aus ....

Am Ufer welches Gewässers stehe ich auf folgendem Bild?


----------



## Waldschratt (12. Februar 2015)

Stausee Heyda?


----------



## jk197 (13. Februar 2015)

Könnte auch der Bleilochstausee sein. Ich frag mich allerdings gerade, ob sich die Schwäne da so weit vom Strandbad entfernen. Wenn es die Ecke ist, die ich vermute, hab ich da zumindest schon Angler gesehen und Du könntest einer davon sein .


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (13. Februar 2015)

Es ist der Stausee Heyda ...

Waldschratt, Du bist dran.


----------



## Waldschratt (13. Februar 2015)

Dieser nette Aussichtsichtspunkt wurde 2014 erbaut und dient nebenher dem Erhalt der Mundart .
Also wo bin ich und wie lautet der Name des Aussichtspunktes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (14. Februar 2015)

Der erste Teil der Frage lässt sich einfach beantworten. Du befindest dich auf dem Hügel/Berg östlich der B88 kurz vor dem Ortseingang von Gräfenroda und schaust in Richtung Gräfenroda.

Der zweite Teil ... wenn ich Euer Amtsblatt richtig gelesen habe, sollte der Aussichtspunkt "Kammberg-Glöckchen" heißen. --> http://www.oberes-geratal.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Amtsblatt/Amtsblatt_Nr_21.pdf (Seiten 8 und 9)


----------



## Waldschratt (15. Februar 2015)

Alles Richtig. Du bist dran.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (15. Februar 2015)

Habe kein Bilder mehr. Wer möchte, kann loslegen.


----------



## sgclimber (17. Februar 2015)

Dann probier ich es mal, vorgestern geknipst:


----------



## jk197 (17. Februar 2015)

Sieht aus wie ne große Sonnenuhr.


----------



## sgclimber (17. Februar 2015)

Wirkt so, ist aber keine...


----------



## X-TRIME (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo @sgclimber,

üblicher Weise sollte ein Rätsel nach 3 Tagen gelöst sein/werden - siehe Post #1.

Wir haben es allerdings in der Vergangenheit unterstützend immer so gehalten, dass wir nach 1-2 Tagen ohne Reaktion oder Antworten fernab den Beteiligten mit (auch versteckten) Hinweisen auf die Sprünge geholfen haben.
Also, starte mal ne Schubrakete .


----------



## sgclimber (20. Februar 2015)

Ok, dachte nicht das das so schwer ist... 

So hier ein paar Tipps. Es ist der Start und/oder Endpunkt eines ca. 290km langen Pilgerweges. Das Gegenstück zu dem Gebilde steht am anderen Start/Endpunkt des Weges in Niedersachsen. Übrigens, nur wenige Seiten zurück gabs schon ein Bild das ist nur ein paar 100m von meinem Bild entfernt.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## jk197 (20. Februar 2015)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:...#mediaviewer/File:PilgerdenkmalVolkenroda.JPG

Das war ja dann jetzt schon fast zu einfach 

Also, das dürfte dann wohl das Pilgerdenkmal Volkenroda als Start/Ende des Pilgerwegs Loccum–Volkenroda sein.

"...Der Weg weist nur mäßige Steigungen auf, da er durch eine harmonische Mittelgebirgslandschaft führt..."

Wahrscheinlich kennt das deswegen hier keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (20. Februar 2015)

Richtig!  Naja, den Weg selber bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber halt schon ein paar mal an dem komischen Teil vorbei...


----------



## jk197 (21. Februar 2015)

Wird zwar langsam schwierig mit Bildern aber hier hab ich noch was gefunden. Vielleicht kennt das ja jemand  Also, wo war ich hier?


----------



## Su1dakra (21. Februar 2015)

sieht nach einem ehemagligen Ferienlager aus. Allerdings hab ich keine Idee wo


----------



## chelli (21. Februar 2015)

Sieht ein wenig aus wie das ehemalige Ferienlager in Hayn, süd-östlich von Erfurt.


----------



## sgclimber (21. Februar 2015)

Irgendwie scheinen alle Ferienlager gleich auszusehen. Ich meine das Ferienlager nahe Suhl in dem ich als Kiddie (vor laaaanger Zeit) mal war sah auch irgendwie so aus...


----------



## jk197 (23. Februar 2015)

Sorry,

war am Wochenende eingespannt. Also es ist kein Ferienlager aber in den Ferien wird das, was man hier sieht sicher mehr beansprucht als sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (23. Februar 2015)

Sieht aus die der/das Kiosk/Platzwartgebäude eines Zeltplatzes vermutlich am Bleiloch oder Hohenwartestausee.


----------



## jk197 (23. Februar 2015)

Also das Gebäude ist ein solches. Aber es ist kein Zeltplatz und das Gewässer ist wesentlich kleiner als ein Stausee


----------



## jk197 (24. Februar 2015)

Na gut, letzter Tipp, dann löse ich gegebenenfalls. Also, das ist der Eingang/Kiosk einer Sportstätte, in der "Leicht bekleidet sein" vollkommen normal ist. Und diese Sportstätte ist umringt von noch einer Sportstätte, wo gegen Bälle getreten wird, einer, wo gegen Bälle geschlagen wird und einer, wo zumindest früher mal runtergesprungen wurde. Na jetzt aber.


----------



## jk197 (24. Februar 2015)

Na gut. Da muss man auch mal gewesen sein, um das zu erkennen. Also es handelt sich um den Eingang des Waldbades Bad Lobenstein im Koseltal. Umringt ist das Ganze von der Sportstätte des VFR und den Tennisplätzen und der ehemaligen Sprungschanze im Koseltal. Und dann gibt es da noch ein paar schöne Wege 

So, in Ermagelung eines Bildes gebe ich frei.


----------



## derZimbo (24. Februar 2015)

Ich mach mal weiter.
Was ist auf diesem schlechten Handybild zu sehen.


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Februar 2015)

... die Bienstädter Warte im Winter.


----------



## derZimbo (24. Februar 2015)

Jawohl so ist es. torsten ist dran.


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Februar 2015)

Keine Warte, aber ein Turm. Welcher?


----------



## William Foster (24. Februar 2015)

Das ist der Carolinenturm, wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Februar 2015)

William Foster schrieb:


> Das ist der Carolinenturm, wenn ich mich nicht irre...


Du irrst nicht, es ist der Carolinenturm. Das nächste Bild bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (24. Februar 2015)

Okay,

welcher Ort liegt in Blickrichtung?



Solche "Tiere" gibt's dort im Wald:


Noch ein Tipp: Die Bahnstrecke ist seit ein paar Jahren tot, die Tiere seit ein paar Millionen Jahren...


----------



## X-TRIME (2. März 2015)

Ohne den Hinweis wohl für die meisten Radler unlösbar.
Wer stellt sich denn schon auf die Gleise und von hinten nähert sich unbemerkt rasend schnell ein Dino, ähm eine E-Lok .

Die Lösung kann dann nur Georgenthal sein.


----------



## William Foster (2. März 2015)

Richtig!


----------



## X-TRIME (3. März 2015)

An welcher Hütte bin ich hier wohl vorbei gekommen?
Obwohl, dran vorbei mit dem Rad ist nicht ganz richtig. Richtig ist: Vom Weg abgezweigt, zur Hütte hin und wieder zum Weg zurück.


----------



## jk197 (3. März 2015)

Da stand ich auch schon und hab überlegt, ein BIld zu machen, jetzt muss ich nur noch wieder rausfinden, wie das Ding hieß. Lass mal überlegen, im Ort, der unten zu sehen ist, hab ich glaube ich beim Bäcker was gegessen. Da muss mir Google jetzt mal bissl helfen, war ja erst einmal dort.


----------



## jk197 (3. März 2015)

Der Bäcker hieß schon mal Lindner


----------



## jk197 (3. März 2015)

Sollte das gar Sitzendorfblick gehiessen haben?


----------



## jk197 (3. März 2015)

Ich glaub, der Blick mit der Hütte ging noch etwas mehr ins Sorbitztal rein.


----------



## jk197 (3. März 2015)

Noch weiter hinten: Annafels

Und wenn ich mir das gerade so anschaue, frage ich mich, wieso ich da war aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass da die Wegführung so war und ich mich irgendwie verarscht gefühlt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (3. März 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Noch weiter hinten: Annafels


Manche lassen alle fünfe grade sein und wieder einer hat so durchschnittlich alle 5 Minuten eine neue zündende Idee .
Weiter machen @jk197!


----------



## jk197 (4. März 2015)

Selten, dass ich mich mit der ersten Lösung zufrieden gebe  Ausserdem hat mich das echt gewurmt, weil ich da noch so überlegt hatte, ob ich nicht ein Bild für hier mache. War allerdings nun auch schon ne ganze Weile her, dass ich dort war. Aber ich hab jetzt endlich das gemacht, was ich mir fest vorgenommen hatte, nämlich einfach ein Foto, wo ich so unterwegs war  Also, wo war ich hier? Das könnten sogar Rennradler wissen


----------



## jk197 (5. März 2015)

Kennt das echt keiner? Also entscheidend ist das Gebäude rechts im Hintergrund. Dafür ist der Ort auch bekannt. Mit einer geometrischen Form hat der selbe Ort übrigens auch was zu tun.


----------



## 29erBiker (5. März 2015)

sieht man so schlecht


----------



## jk197 (5. März 2015)

Jetzt besser?


----------



## ohmtroll (5. März 2015)

Ist das nicht die Bergkirche in Schleiz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (5. März 2015)

Und die geometrische Form ist das Dreieck  Geht doch.

@ohmtroll : Du bist dran

Da wo die Bäume stehen, das ist übrigens der Wisentagrund, in dem auch das Freibad, die Wisentaperle liegt. Und links vom Grund aus dieser Richtung geht der neu gemachte Radweg bis Saalburg auf der alten Eisenbahnstrecke. Ist ne schöne Radautobahn.


----------



## ohmtroll (5. März 2015)

In der Bergkirche war ich mal bei ner Führung dabei. Die Ecke südlich von Schleiz inklusive Bleiloch harrt allerdings noch eines Besuches mit Rad...
Zumeist fahr ich nicht weit genug weg von daheim.

Mein Rätselfoto ist fast genau sechs Jahre alt.


----------



## jk197 (5. März 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Die Ecke südlich von Schleiz inklusive Bleiloch harrt allerdings noch eines Besuches mit Rad...


 
Ich kenn da einen, der sich in der Ecke ganz gut auskennt


----------



## X-TRIME (5. März 2015)

Alte (direkte) Ortsverbindungsstraße zwischen Breitenworbis und Niederorschel - ehemalige Unterführung durch Rückbau eliminiert.
Hinter dem Bahndamm liegt Niederorschel und der sichtbare Ortszipfel dahinter ist Rüdigershagen.


----------



## ohmtroll (5. März 2015)

Jenau. Wie geht das so schnell?


----------



## X-TRIME (6. März 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wie geht das so schnell?



Das geht nur, wenn man diese Strecke hin und/oder retour unzählige Mal gefahren ist - allerdings mit dem PKW.
Da brennen sich solche Strecken förmlich ein, wie auch die Schönheit der Gegend und die Herzlichkeit der Menschen.
Also, wer einmal eine Einladung zur Erkundung der Natur des Eichsfeldes (auch mit dem MTB) erhält, der sollte ohne Zögern zugreifen.

Das folgende leichte Rätselfoto ist nunmehr über 1 Jahrzehnt alt und ich hoffe, dass es dort noch genauso aussieht.
Wie heißt diese Örtlichkeit?


----------



## Speckgenick (7. März 2015)

In der Nähe von Oberhof?


----------



## X-TRIME (7. März 2015)

Speckgenick schrieb:


> In der Nähe von Oberhof?



In der Nähe von Oberhof nicht.
Oberhof kann aber hier insofern helfen, wenn man den Rennsteig von Hörschel aus befährt und noch ein ordentliches Stück nach Oberhof weiter radelt - 30 km reichen da allerdings nicht.

Der Rennsteig führt nicht direkt an der Stelle vorbei, sondern geschätzte mehr als 500 m östlich.


----------



## 29erBiker (7. März 2015)

Du bist an der Werraquelle, 797 m über Normal


----------



## X-TRIME (7. März 2015)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Du bist an der Werraquelle, 797 m über Normal



 und bitte neu vorlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (7. März 2015)

Wo war ich hier ?


----------



## 29erBiker (8. März 2015)

Der Turm steht in einer Thüringer Kleinstadt ca. 30 km entfernt von der thüringisch/bayerischen Grenze


----------



## 29erBiker (9. März 2015)

ganz in der Nähe liegt eine Rehabilitations-Fachklinik für Psychosomatische Medizin...


----------



## X-TRIME (9. März 2015)

Nun ja, mit dem Hinweis liegt es quasi auf dem Tablett: Fuchsturm in der Nähe der Dr. Ebel Fachklinik Saalfeld. Schöne Stelle!
Zugegeben, ohne diesen Hinweis wäre die Suche bei mir versandet. 
Gesucht hatte ich schon unter Beobachtungsturm, Wehrturm, Römerturm, Wasserturm .....


----------



## 29erBiker (10. März 2015)

Der nächste Hinweis wäre gewesen das es in Jena einen gleichnamigen gibt. Auch der hätte sicher zur sofortigen Lösung geführt.
Der Fuchsturm in Saalfeld liegt im übrigen an einem Wanderweg (roter Punkt auf weißem Grund) den man auch mit dem Rad sicher gut befahren kann und der auf etwa 55 km Länge die Orte Saalfeld,  Rudolstadt und Bad Blankenburg streift.
Du bist dann also wieder dran.


----------



## jk197 (10. März 2015)

Hmmm, ich hab noch überlegt, ob ich das Teil schon mal in Saalfeld gesehen habe aber irgendwie kam mir das dann doch unbekannt vor. Jetzt muss ich doch mal genauer schauen, wo das ist. Ich kenn irgendwie nur das Teil unten an der Saalebrücke.


----------



## 29erBiker (10. März 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich hab noch überlegt, ob ich das Teil schon mal in Saalfeld gesehen habe aber irgendwie kam mir das dann doch unbekannt vor. Jetzt muss ich doch mal genauer schauen, wo das ist. Ich kenn irgendwie nur das Teil unten an der Saalebrücke.



Wenn Du über die Brücke vor dem Schokoladenwerk zum Wetzelstein hoch fährst und dort dann auf die Ortsverbindungsstraße zwsichen Saalfeld und Reschwitz hälst Du Dich zuerst rechts und fährst dann nach ca. 50-100 Metern vor der Gärtnerei links hoch, dort geht der beschriebene Wanderweg lang und Du kommst unmittelbar zum Fuchsturm. Aus der anderen Richtung (von der Klinik Bergfried her) geht es natürlich auch und lässt sich schöner fahren


----------



## jk197 (10. März 2015)

Das werde ich mir demnächst definitiv mal anschauen, bis jetzt bin ich da immer Reschwitz die Straße hoch bzw. runter.


----------



## 29erBiker (10. März 2015)

dann sag bescheid, ich bin dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (11. März 2015)

@X-TRIME du bist dran


----------



## X-TRIME (12. März 2015)

Hallo,

im folgenden Bild geht es nicht darum zu erraten, auf welchen Ort wir schauen, aber dieser dient hier als Vehikel zur Lösung der Frage:
Welche exponierte Stelle befindet sich auf/im Berg (bewaldete Anhöhe) links oben im Bild?


----------



## npl500 (13. März 2015)

Hallo! 
Das ist die Werraqwelle die hat sich nicht verändert ! 
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ur=502&page=1&start=0&ndsp=29&ved=0CD8QrQMwCg
MfG Andre


----------



## 29erBiker (13. März 2015)

npl500 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Das ist die Werraqwelle die hat sich nicht verändert !
> MfG Andre



wir sind schon etwas weiter....Werraquelle war schon gelöst


----------



## npl500 (13. März 2015)

das habe ich auch gerade gesehen war noch eins zurück .....


----------



## X-TRIME (13. März 2015)

So, kleiner Anschub.
Auf dem Plateau des Berges/Anhöhe befindet sich links hinter dem Wäldchen ein Fest- bzw. Sportplatz und in unmittelbarer Nähe der folgende Grillplatz.
GG bezieht sich übrigens auf die Anfangsbuchstaben des Ortes und der gesuchten Stelle - die Hobbyprofiler haben das sicher schon erkannt und arbeiten mit Nachdruck daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (14. März 2015)

In den Berg könnte/kann man an der gesuchten Stelle auch hinein, was das Foto beweist.
Vor dem Rathaus der früheren Stadt, seit Ende 2012 durch Zusammenschluss Stadtteil, zu dem der in #4463 abgebildete Ort gehört, steht ein überdimensional großer Spiralbohrer. Wer da auf Hilsmitte zur Käseproduktion tippt, der könnte falsch liegen .....


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (15. März 2015)

Ich wage mal einen Tipp ins Blaue ...

Der Strommast im Hintergrund auf Bild 1 sprach für einen Ort in der Nähe von Königsee ...
Bild 2 brachte mich nicht weiter ...
Bild 3 und Deine Ausführungen bestätigten mich in der Ansicht, dass es ein Teil von Königsee sein muss ...

Also nun .... der Ort sollte Garsitz sein und die Lokation "Gebirne" oder "Gebörne" heißen ...


----------



## X-TRIME (15. März 2015)

Alles richtig @Nicolaus0815 !

Der vor dem Rathaus stehende Spiralbohrer soll lt. WIKIPEDIA der größte der Welt sein, aber die Region hat noch viel mehr zu bieten.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (15. März 2015)

Ich habe keine Bilder mehr, daher gebe ich frei.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (15. März 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (16. März 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (18. März 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (19. März 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## 29erBiker (20. März 2015)

Ich hab ein Bild und versuch mich mal....



 

ich war am Sonntag, den 15.03.2015 an der Stelle, als ich im Herbst zuletzt dort war gab es die Hütte noch nicht...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (22. März 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exposure (22. März 2015)

Die Hütte könnte auf dem Rabenhügel stehen. Die Aussicht kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (22. März 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## 29erBiker (22. März 2015)

Exposure hat natürlich recht.


----------



## exposure (22. März 2015)

Ich habe keine neuen Bilder ,  Heiko_Herbsleb hau rein.


----------



## X-TRIME (22. März 2015)

Rabenhügel ja, aber wo ?
In EF wird es ja wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (22. März 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## exposure (22. März 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Rabenhügel ja, aber wo ?
> In EF wird es ja wohl nicht sein.



Nähe Saalfeld.
Lies mal den Bericht, "nach der Mittagspause" war der Rabenhügel dran, mit Bild.


----------



## exposure (22. März 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Wird sicherlich erklärt wo sich besagter Rabenhügel befindet.
> 
> Wo befindet sich dieses Bauwerk?



... unendliche Weiten, dann dein Username, ich würde sagen irgendwo Großraum Bad Langensalza / Herbsleben ? Kenne mich da aber zu wenig aus.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (22. März 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (22. März 2015)

exposure schrieb:


> Nähe Saalfeld.
> Lies mal den Bericht, "nach der Mittagspause" war der Rabenhügel dran, mit Bild.



Danke für die Aufklärung und den verlinkten Bericht .


----------



## chelli (23. März 2015)

Ich will dann mal lösen, auch wenn ich keine guten Bilder habe.

Der gesuchte Turm ist der Barkhäuser Turm etwa auf halben Weg zwischen Erfurt-Stotternheim und Udestedt, unweit der A71. War erst gestern Nachmittag dort, daher bin ich mir da ziemlich sicher. ☺

Mangels eigener Bilder gebe ich frei.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (23. März 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## _torsten_ (23. März 2015)

chelli schrieb:


> Mangels eigener Bilder gebe ich frei.


Dann versuche ich es mal: Wo steht diese Säule?


----------



## _torsten_ (24. März 2015)

Die Mittelthüringer, insbesondere die Erfurter, sind mit Sicherheit schon daran vorbei gefahren. Besonders im Frühling (aktuell auch wieder) stehen - wie man im Hintergrund sehen kann - unzählige Märzenbecher in diesem kleinen Tal mit einem prima Trail.


----------



## Der_Torsten (24. März 2015)

Mir fallen da 3 Orte ein
1 Geraradweg zwischen Bischleben und Möbisburg -ist raus.  Das ist kein Trail.
2. Das Walstück zwischen Rhoda (bei Obernissa) und Heyn. Da passt aber Waltersleben nicht dazu. 
3. südlicher Steigerwald kurz bei der Hubertusstraße bei der kleinen Holzbrücke. Da passt dann auch das Waltersleben und lustige Trails gibt's da auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (24. März 2015)

Der_Torsten schrieb:


> Mir fallen da 3 Orte ein
> 1 Geraradweg zwischen Bischleben und Möbisburg -ist raus.  Das ist kein Trail.
> 2. Das Walstück zwischen Rhoda (bei Obernissa) und Heyn. Da passt aber Waltersleben nicht dazu.
> 3. südlicher Steigerwald kurz bei der Hubertusstraße bei der kleinen Holzbrücke. Da passt dann auch das Waltersleben und lustige Trails gibt's da auch.


Stimmt, Nr. 3 ist richtig. Der Stein befindet sich hier im südlichen Steigerwald, im NSG Martinsbusch mit Bachmäander. 
Also Namensvetter, du bist dran.


----------



## Der_Torsten (24. März 2015)

Hab den Stein zwar noch nie gesehen obwohl ich 2 mal die Woche dran vorbei fahre.  Wahrscheinlich zu tief geflogen. 

Ich geb mangelns Bilder frei.


----------



## Stefan92 (24. März 2015)

Na dann nutze ich mal die Gelegenheit 
Wie heißt dieser Baum und wo steht er?


----------



## Stefan92 (25. März 2015)

Erster Hinweis: 
Der Baum befindet sich im Ilm-Kreis.


----------



## Stefan92 (26. März 2015)

Ist wohl doch schwerer als ich dachte. 
Also ein weiterer Hinweis:
Der Baum wurde nach einer weiblichen Person benannt. Der Name kommt aus dem italienischen und bedeutet so viel wie Meine Herrin.


----------



## derZimbo (26. März 2015)

Onkel Kuggel sagt das die Madona Linde bei Naundorf zu sehen ist.


----------



## Stefan92 (26. März 2015)

Naja, kann man wohl gelten lassen. Die genaue Position ist hier.


----------



## derZimbo (26. März 2015)

Oho, da muss ich mal demnächst vorbei fahren.
Ich muss leider freigeben, habe aktuell kein Bild zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## chelli (26. März 2015)

Hmm, da bin ich doch erst letztes Jahr vorbei und hab bei der Hütte knapp daneben kurz Pause gemacht, der Baum ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, muss ich bei der nächsten Tour mal darauf achten.


----------



## jk197 (27. März 2015)

Dann bin ich jetzt mal wieder so frei. Wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pe7e (27. März 2015)

Meeresaquarium Zella-Mehlis. Hab grad kein Bild... der nächste Bitte. Gruß


----------



## jk197 (27. März 2015)

Richtig. Hmmm, also eigentlich lebt der Thread ja weniger vom Lösen als mehr vom Rätsel stellen. Nehmt doch einfach alle mal die Knipse mit nach draußen und fotografiert mal was für Euch mittlerweile vollkommen normal gewordenes. Vielleicht findet ja der eine oder andere total interessant, was ihr da fotografiert habt.


----------



## X-TRIME (28. März 2015)

Damit unser Thread nicht einschläft:
An einem schönen Vorfrühlingstag war ich an dieser sicher leicht zu erratenden Stelle.
Also, wo war ich?


----------



## 29erBiker (29. März 2015)

Rudolstadt - Saale - Riviera ?


----------



## X-TRIME (29. März 2015)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Rudolstadt - Saale - Riviera ?



Kein Fragezeichen, sondern !


----------



## 29erBiker (29. März 2015)

Dann darf ein anderer übernehmen, muss erst wieder Bilder knipsen.


----------



## Su1dakra (29. März 2015)

Na wenn das so ist will ich mich auch mal wieder beteiligen. Bei den letzten Bildern hatte ich meist keine Ahnung.
Wo war ich hier:


----------



## jk197 (29. März 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Damit unser Thread nicht einschläft:
> An einem schönen Vorfrühlingstag war ich an dieser sicher leicht zu erratenden Stelle.
> Also, wo war ich?


 
Gibts da mehr, was so aussieht wie auf dem Bild?


----------



## 29erBiker (29. März 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Gibts da mehr, was so aussieht wie auf dem Bild?



Ja, ein schöner Trail, allerdings nur in Richtung Rudolstadt gut fahrbahr. Gib Bescheid wenn Du mal Bock drauf hast, kann man schön mit Kulm und Preilipper Kuppe verbinden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Su1dakra (1. April 2015)

Niemand eine Idee???


----------



## derZimbo (2. April 2015)

sieht irgendwie nach Miniathür in Ruhla oder nach Zwergenpark in Trusetal aus.


----------



## Su1dakra (2. April 2015)

Viel weiter südlich


----------



## X-TRIME (2. April 2015)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> *Viel* weiter südlich



Na, da passt doch mein Lösungsvorschlag aus #4205 wie die Faust aufs Auge: 
"Zwergerlwald" Tuxbach  im hinteren Zillertal.

Mal im Ernst: Ohne ein paar gut (ab)gelegte Ostereier werden wir wohl noch ewig im Stillen rätseln, es sei denn, jemand kommt bei dem einladenden Wetter noch zufällig daran vorbei.
Möglich, dass es in der Ecke Heldburg/Bad Colberg zu suchen ist.

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Su1dakra (2. April 2015)

Die Ecke ist gut und der gesuchte Ort gehört zur Gemeinde Hellingen.


----------



## X-TRIME (3. April 2015)

Der Hinweis war gut und nach dem Abklappern der Ortsteile der VG Heldburger Unterland im www kam zum Vorschein:
OT Albingshausen.

Gibt es zu den Miniaturhäusern eine bestimmte Geschichte, @Su1dakra?
Gefunden dazu habe ich leider nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Su1dakra (3. April 2015)

Ich weiß dazu leider auch nichts. Du bist dran.


----------



## X-TRIME (3. April 2015)

Hier wieder mal ein Bild älteren Semesters.
Über welchem Ort habe ich wohl die Beine lang gemacht?


----------



## X-TRIME (5. April 2015)

Alle mit dem Vorbereiten und Suchen der Ostereier/Ostergeschenke beschäftigt?

Hinweisei:
Der gesuchte Ort liegt an einem .......weg, wobei die Anzahl der vorgesetzten Punkte identisch mit den fehlenden Buchstaben ist.
Wer jetzt an den Jacobsweg denkt, der ist auf dem Holzweg , aber Holz im übertragenen Sinn kann man gut mit dem Startpunkt/Endpunkt des .......weg(es) in Verbindung bringen.


----------



## X-TRIME (6. April 2015)

2. Hinweisei:
Es handelt sich um den K.....rweg und der Startpunkt/Endpunkt hat mit diesem Bild



zu tun.
Der gesuchte Ort liegt so etwa in der Mitte der K.....rweg(es).


----------



## X-TRIME (6. April 2015)

3. Hinweisei:
Die Sehenswürdigkeiten Nr. 2 bzw. 3 des Ortes als Startpunkt/Endpunkt des K.....rweg(es) sind im folgenden Bild zu sehen.
Die berühmteste und auch überregional bekannte Sehenswürdigkeit befindet sich links unterhalb des linken Bildrandes und im Post #4521 ist ein Detail davon zu sehen.


----------



## jk197 (7. April 2015)

Wahrscheinlich wirds ein Klosterweg sein und das da unten ist Paulinzella  Ich schnüffel mal bissl im WehWehWeh.


----------



## jk197 (7. April 2015)

Genug geschnüffelt, um mir sicher zu sein, dass es Paulinzella ist.

Ich hab mir das übrigens schon beim ersten Bild irgendwie gedacht aber die Kirche kam mir nie so groß vor. Bin da auch bis jetzt denke ich nur mit dem Zug vorbeigekommen.


----------



## kreisbremser (7. April 2015)

....


----------



## X-TRIME (7. April 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wirds ein Klosterweg sein und das da unten ist Paulinzella  Ich schnüffel mal bissl im WehWehWeh.





jk197 schrieb:


> Genug geschnüffelt, um mir sicher zu sein, dass es Paulinzella ist.
> 
> Ich hab mir das übrigens schon beim ersten Bild irgendwie gedacht aber die Kirche kam mir nie so groß vor. Bin da auch bis jetzt denke ich nur mit dem Zug vorbeigekommen.



Hallo @jk197,

Beweiskette mit Klosterweg soweit richtig, aber Ergebnis Paulinzella *falsch*!
Startpunkt/Endpunkt = Paulinzella i. O.
Klosterweg i. O.
Ich zitiere mich selbst - aus Post #4521:
Der gesuchte Ort liegt so etwa in der Mitte der K.....rweg(es).
Also zwischen Paulinzella und dem anderen Startpunkt/Endpunkt des Klosterweges, je nachdem, von welchem Ort aus man startet, bzw., an welchem Ort man zuerst vorbei kommt.
Dein innerer Kompass mit der Einschätzung der Größe der Kirche ist aber völlig intakt !

Hallo @kreisbremser,

ich denke, wir sollten dieses Ratespiel nicht zu ernst nehmen, empfehle aber dennoch, die vom leider viel zu früh tödlich verunglückten TE (siehe Post #1) aufgestellten Regeln zu beherzigen.

Grüße


----------



## jk197 (7. April 2015)

Dann hatte ich den Post doch erst richtig verstanden allerdings sind doch da nicht wirklich Orte zwischendrin? Mit deinen Bildabkürzungen müsste es dann M ittag b ei R ottenbach sein  Ich schu mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (7. April 2015)

Noch besser, es ist M ilbitz b ei R ottenbach. Da kommt man mit dem Zug aber auch vorbei.


----------



## jk197 (7. April 2015)

BTW: Am Wochenende bin ich mal zum Saalfelder Fuchsturm hoch gejoggt. Lohnt sich definitiv demnächst mal in ne Tour einzubauen


----------



## X-TRIME (7. April 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Noch besser, es ist M ilbitz b ei R ottenbach. Da kommt man mit dem Zug aber auch vorbei.



Jawohl!
Bei uns hat man früher immer gesagt: Meh fahrn nach Milwitz bei Rottmich.

Anbei das Foto der Raststelle mit den Wegweisern.
Hinweis:
Wer von Rottenbach auf dem Klosterweg nach Paulinzella fahren will, der fährt vor/nach der ehem. Tankstelle unter der Unterführung durch (nach Storchsdorf) und danach gleich links sacht ansteigend hoch. Keine schlechten 7 - 8 km.


----------



## jk197 (7. April 2015)

Na dann mal was ganz einfaches, wo war ich gestern noch?


----------



## derZimbo (7. April 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> ...Am Wochenende bin ich mal zum Saalfelder Fuchsturm hoch gejoggt...


----------



## jk197 (7. April 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


>


Wohlgemerkt verlängertes Wochenende  Am Fuchsturm war ich am Nachmittag und hier gegen halb allerdings haben sich da die Leute schon fast ertreten. Ob das wohl was mit einer Sonntags 11.30 Sendung zu tun hatte?


----------



## jk197 (7. April 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ....


 
Ich weiß ja leider nicht, was Du gepostet hattest aber sollte es ein Rätselbild gewesen sein, dann hast Du hier gerade ne Steilvorlage, schnell zu lösen und dann das Bild zu posten.


----------



## kreisbremser (7. April 2015)

Das ist der Saalfelder ostereierbaum

Darf ich darf ich?


----------



## jk197 (8. April 2015)

Jaha, Du darfst!!! 

Der Ostereierbaum wurde übrigens dieses Jahr zum letzten Mal geschmückt und es hingen über 10.000 Eier daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (8. April 2015)

Wo war ich am osterwochenende?


----------



## X-TRIME (9. April 2015)

Du warst am/im Naturtheater Steinbach-Langenbach - mit dem Rad oder auf Ski?


----------



## kreisbremser (9. April 2015)

Richtig.tatsächlich aufm Radl.der Schnee war weniger skitauglich als man aufm Bild meinen könnte. Bin ein Stück den frankenblick gefahren. Obwohl in thüringen geboren hab ich vom thüringer Wald doch gar keine Ahnung. Dementsprechend hab ich nur waldautobahnen fahren und keinen einzigen Trail finden können.


----------



## X-TRIME (9. April 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Richtig.tatsächlich aufm Radl.der Schnee war weniger skitauglich als man aufm Bild meinen könnte. Bin ein Stück den frankenblick gefahren. Obwohl in thüringen geboren hab ich vom thüringer Wald doch gar keine Ahnung. Dementsprechend hab ich nur waldautobahnen fahren und keinen einzigen Trail finden können.



Was diese Gegend betrifft, bin ich ganz und gar ahnungslos, aber selbst in meinem angestammten Revier so zwischen Bad Blankenburg und Katzhütte, Ilmenau, Singen fahr ich auch fast immer wieder die bekannten Forstwege.

*Radler mit einem neuen Rätselbild bitte vortreten und einstellen. *


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (10. April 2015)

Schnee? Schnee habe ich gestern auch gesehen. Wo habe ich mein Bike auf dem folgenden Bild geparkt?


----------



## X-TRIME (10. April 2015)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich mein Bike auf dem folgenden Bild geparkt?



Neustadt/Rennsteig, Ortsausgang Richtung Kahlert, rechts der Straße - gegenüber andere Straßenseite Tankstelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (10. April 2015)

Passt zu 101 % ... Du bist dran.


----------



## X-TRIME (11. April 2015)

Wie heißt der Aussichtspunkt, der sich hinter meinem Rücken befindet?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (11. April 2015)

"Schneckchen" in der Nähe von Arnstadt mit Blick auf das Geratal.


----------



## X-TRIME (11. April 2015)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> "Schneckchen" in der Nähe von Arnstadt mit Blick auf das Geratal.



Nichts bleibt einem richtigen Nikolaus verborgen !
Na, dann leg wieder los.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (11. April 2015)

Welcher Ort ist auf dem folgenden Bild zu sehen?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (15. April 2015)

Kleiner Tipp: Der gesuchte Ort liegt in der Nähe von drei ähnlich aussehenden Objekten.


----------



## X-TRIME (15. April 2015)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Der gesuchte Ort liegt in der Nähe von drei ähnlich aussehenden *Objekten*.



Kasernen, Schweine, -bzw. Kuhställe, Kirchen, Unterführungen, Flugplätze, Windräder, 3 Gleichen ?
Schön auch, dass Du noch nicht ausgewandert bist.


----------



## X-TRIME (15. April 2015)

Röhrensee!


----------



## pixxelbiker (15. April 2015)

das sollte stimmen...rechts gehts nach Mühlberg und links weiter in Richtung Holzhausen, der Feldweg vom Aufnahmestandort führt dann zum sog. Lutherweg...


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (16. April 2015)

Röhrensee ist korrekt. Weiter gehts ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (17. April 2015)

Weiter gehts - mit einem sehr einfachen Rätsel und deshalb sind 2 Fragen zu beantworten:
- Welches Objekt ist auf der Anhöhe zu sehen?
- Von welchem Standort wurde das Foto gemacht?


----------



## jk197 (17. April 2015)

Also was es ist, weiß ich schon mal und von wo aus wird mir gleich Google sagen


----------



## jk197 (17. April 2015)

Also da ich jetzt nix genaueres finde, sage ich mal
1: Das ist die Burg Greifenstein und
2: Fotografiert aus Deinem Schrebergarten


----------



## X-TRIME (17. April 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Also da ich jetzt nix genaueres finde, sage ich mal
> 1: Das ist die Burg Greifenstein und
> 2: Fotografiert aus Deinem Schrebergarten



Gut, dass ich die Lösung doch 2-teilig gestaltet habe, denn Burg Greifenstein ist goldrichtig .
Mit 2. liegst Du aber falsch, obwohl der Vordergrund auf einen Schrebergarten hinweisen könnte.
Das Areal ist aber so groß, dass da zig Schrebergärten reinpassen würden und es ist zudem frei begeh,- und fahrbar.
Ein ganz deutlicher Hinweis auf den Standort ist im Bild sichtbar und stört eigentlich die Naturaufnahme.


----------



## jk197 (17. April 2015)

Hmmm, dann könnte es die Landessportschule sein. Hat man von da so nen guten Blick?

Blick passt, Winkel auch und der Zaun könnte ein Fangnetz für die Sportplätze sein aber dann wärst Du irgendwo oberhalb der Landessportschule.


----------



## X-TRIME (17. April 2015)

Burg Greifenstein *und* Landessportschule ist absolut korrekt.
Eigentlich war ich mittendrin - siehe das beigefügte Bild.

@jk197 = Schnellrater: Hau rein!


----------



## jk197 (17. April 2015)

Wenn ich jetzt nochmal richtig schaue, ist es eher so, dass Du Dich im Inneren der Landessportschule befindest, und zwar oberhalb des Zaunes des großen Sportplatzes. Aber laut Google Maps ist da entweder ein Gebäude oder ein Teich. ich glaub, ich muss da doch mal hin.


----------



## jk197 (17. April 2015)

Na dann gestalte ich das mal ähnlich, was sieht man und von wo aus?


----------



## derZimbo (17. April 2015)

Ich seh den Löhmberg, aber von wo !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (17. April 2015)

Tja  bis zum letzten Wochenende war ich da auch noch nie aber es hat sich gelohnt. Danke an den sicher mitlesenden Guide.


----------



## derZimbo (17. April 2015)

War es die Hütte auf der Kuppe welche hier n bissl zu sehen ist?


----------



## X-TRIME (17. April 2015)

Man(n) schaut auf Leutenberg mit der Fachklinik Schloss Friedensburg (ist das am/auf dem Löhmberg?).
Hütte rate ich Wandslebhütte - einzige, die mir angezeigt wurde und die würde in die Blickrichtung passen.

Guide: @29erBiker?


----------



## 29erBiker (18. April 2015)

@X-TRIME  letzteres stimmt schon mal...


----------



## jk197 (18. April 2015)

Beide beides richtig.


----------



## derZimbo (18. April 2015)

Der Löhmberg ist auf dem Bild Links zu sehr.Da sieht man auch Schule und Kindergarten, die stehen da oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (19. April 2015)

Na los, jetzt hab dich nicht so. Ein neues Rätsel bitte  ;-)


----------



## derZimbo (19. April 2015)

X-TRIME bitte...


----------



## X-TRIME (19. April 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> X-TRIME bitte...



Nicht schon wieder.
Ich schließe mich der Aufforderung von @jk197 vorbehaltlos an und gebe alternativlos an Dich weiter (auf Politiker-Deutsch) !


----------



## derZimbo (20. April 2015)

Mal was einfaches, ihr wolltet es ja so.
Wo steh ich und welches Bauwerk sieht man?


----------



## jk197 (20. April 2015)

Siehste, davon wollte ich gestern auch ein Foto machen allerdings von weiter weg  Also das ist natürlich die Röhrenbahn zum Oberbecken Löhma beim Pumpspeicherwerk Hohenwarte 2 und stehen tust Du auf der Aussichtsplattform


----------



## jk197 (20. April 2015)

Ich bin mal schnell so frei, damit es weiter geht 

Also, wo war ich gestern früh unterwegs und was gibt es da zu sehen?

Und für die ganz Ausgefuchsten: Was hat es mit dem Bild Besonderes auf sich?


----------



## derZimbo (20. April 2015)

Oberbecken Löhma ist natürlich richtig.
Ich antworte jetzt mal nicht auf dein Bildchen.


----------



## 29erBiker (20. April 2015)

...aber ich, Hohenwartestausee, allerdings hättest Du das Bild ruhig richtigherum einstellen können....
Zu erahnen in die Staumauer und zu sehen ein Fahrgastschiff an der Anlegestelle in unmittelbarer Nähe der Staumauer...
schön gelungenes Foto


----------



## jk197 (20. April 2015)

Wusste ich ja, dass Du ein Fuchs bist. Also hier noch einmal das Original. Nachdem ich da gestern in herrlicher Stille früh halb 10 bei gefühlten minus 3 und gemessenen plus 5 Grad unterwegs war und ich meinen Blick nach rechts schweifen lassen habe, dachte ich mir, ich muss unbedingt anhalten und ein Foto machen.

Der @29erBiker ist also dran


----------



## 29erBiker (20. April 2015)

Dann will ich mal...
hab da noch ein Bild gefunden welches auf derselben Tour wie unter #4560 entstand...
Wo war ich also hier? Die Hütte trägt den Namen des Standortes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (20. April 2015)

Hmmm, ich glaub, da war ich nicht mehr dabei.


----------



## 29erBiker (20. April 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich glaub, da war ich nicht mehr dabei.



das hast Du richtig erkannt


----------



## jk197 (22. April 2015)

Dann kann das ja nur irgendwo auf der Höhe bei Leutenberg sein aber irgendwie find ich da keine Hütte mehr und die, die ich da kenne, ist zu weit weg und sieht auch ganz anders aus. Also irgendwas verstecktes.


----------



## 29erBiker (22. April 2015)

Der gesuchte Ort ist ein für die Region relativ bekannter und markanter Punkt, an dem auch Feierlichkeiten durch Anwohner der umliegenden Orte durchgeführt werden. Das Finden der Örtlichkeit hat ansonsten etwas mit "Glück" zu tun. Auf den Karten die ich gerade nochmal geprüft habe ist die Örtlichkeit selbst nicht verzeichnet, es gibt allerding einen Hinweis darauf (bei gpsies)
@jk197 hat einen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen Rätselfreunden, er war bei der Tour dabei, weiß wo wir uns getrennt haben und wo wir noch hin wollten... getrennt haben wir uns hinter dem Naturpark in Leutenberg und wollten in Richtung Probstzella...
nachfolgendes Bild zeigt den Ausblick wenn man vor der Hütte steht...
Die Hütte selbst hat mit der Region zu tun in der wir uns befinden, nämlich im Bereich des ........gebirges (die Punkte stehen für die Buchstaben des Wortes) die Hütte selbst steh nämlich auch auf einer ........halde



 
jetzt müsste es lösbar sein...


----------



## schu2000 (22. April 2015)

Das dürfte dann also etwas mit dem (Thüringer) Schiefergebirge und einer Schieferhalde zu tun haben und noch nicht mal so gar weit weg von mir sein. Ein Blick auf die Karte hat mir bislang (wie eh schon von Dir gesagt) aber keine Erleuchtung gebracht.


----------



## jk197 (22. April 2015)

Gut, dass ich weiß, was jahrelang bei uns abgebaut wurde


----------



## schu2000 (22. April 2015)

Oder gehts aber um Kalk? Aber Kalkhalde? Dann eher Kalkgrube....Verwirrung macht sich breit...aber das ist bei mir eh ein nicht ungewohnter Zustand


----------



## jk197 (22. April 2015)

Thüringer Kalkgebirge???


----------



## schu2000 (22. April 2015)

Noch nie gehört??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (22. April 2015)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Oder gehts aber um Kalk? Aber Kalkhalde? Dann eher Kalkgrube....Verwirrung macht sich breit...aber das ist bei mir eh ein nicht ungewohnter Zustand



Kalk hat wieviele Buchstaben ?
Schiefer hat acht, soviel wie Punkte, von daher passt das schon....Schieferhalde, Schiefergebirge, nun aber ran...


----------



## schu2000 (22. April 2015)

Sag ich doch....verwirrt...aber so was von


----------



## jk197 (22. April 2015)

Also ich sag jetzt einfach mal Schieferberg-Hütte auf dem Schieferberg bei Probstzella


----------



## 29erBiker (22. April 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Also ich sag jetzt einfach mal Schieferberg-Hütte auf dem Schieferberg bei Probstzella



Das ist nicht richtig. Bitte beachte den Hinweis "Glück". Der Hinweis Schiefer sollte lediglich dazu dienen zu bemerken das diese Hütte auf einer Schieferhalde steht und ein Schieferabbau in unmittelbarer Nähe stattfand. Es gibt eine Kartenvariante bei gpsies die einen Hinweis auf den Namen der Hütte offenbart. Allerdings befindet sich der Hinweis nicht am unmittelbaren Standort der Hütte....


----------



## 29erBiker (23. April 2015)

Dann will ich mal einen letzten Hinweis geben, die Farbe des Schiefers hat ebenfalls etwas mit dem Namen der Hütte und der Örtlichkeit an sich zu tun. Ich fasse also noch einmal zusammen. Die Farbe des Schiefers, "Glück" eine Hütte und die Tatsache dass sich der Standort der Hütte auf einer Schieferhalde/einem ehemaligen Schieferabbaugebiet befindet....lösbar oder


----------



## schu2000 (23. April 2015)

Das dürfte dann wohl etwas damit zu tun haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (23. April 2015)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Das dürfte dann wohl etwas damit zu tun haben?
> Anhang anzeigen 380425



Treffer! Und wie könnte jetzt die Hütte heißen?


----------



## schu2000 (23. April 2015)

Puh, keine Ahnung     ich hab nämlich kein Bild...


----------



## 29erBiker (24. April 2015)

Dann lös ich halt auf, es ist die "Blaue Glücks Hütte", benannt nach dem gleichnamigen Aussichtspunkt in Anlehnung an den Schieferabbau in der Region und die ehemalige Schiefergrube "Blaues Glück".
Insgesamt bietet die Region um Leutenberg für alle die noch nicht da waren jede Menge schöner Trails. Um Leutenberg herum besteht ein Wanderwegenetz von derzeit noch ca. 120 km Länge (ehemals ca. 240 km). Viele Wege davon sind enge Pfade was den Spaß natürlich erhöht. Wir haben an dem Tag als das Bild entstanden ist gleich mehrere Trails unter die Räder genommen, angefangen von der doch relativ steilen Abfahrt vom Siebentälerblick über die Wandslebhütte, die Gustav-Fehler-Höhe und vieles mehr. 







 

Die Kartendarstellung zeigt den Standort der ehemaligen Schiefergrube "Blaues Glück", der rote Pfeil markiert den Standort der Hütte.

Gleichzeitig gebe ich frei an den nächsten, hab grad kein Bild zur Hand...


----------



## jk197 (24. April 2015)

Na dann, ich wollte eh grad die Lösung schreiben. Wo war ich hier und was sieht man? Das müsste auch für Nordlichter lösbar sein oder die ausm Westen


----------



## X-TRIME (24. April 2015)

Blick auf SLF, mittig Bahnhofsanlage.
Standort: Könnte am Fuchsturm sein - Richtung zum Gleisverlauf stimmt.


----------



## jk197 (25. April 2015)

Alles richtig  

@X-TRIME Your turn!


----------



## X-TRIME (25. April 2015)

Die Tage bin ich hier vorbei gekommen.
Wie heißt das Gebäude, bzw. als was wird es genutzt und in welcher Ortschaft befindet es sich?


----------



## jk197 (25. April 2015)

Ich glaub, da bin ich letztens auch vorbei gefahren und da stand da noch, dass man das pachten könnte? Ach nee, war doch ein anderes Gebäude aber in der Gegend war ich letzthin trotzdem erst  Danach hatte ich hier auch ein Bild eingestellt  Du hast Dir übrigens nicht genug Mühe gegeben beim Retuschieren


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (26. April 2015)

Ich denke, am gesuchten Ort komme ich vorbei, wenn es vom Rennsteig in Richtung Heimat geht. Wir sollten hier über die Kulturfabrik in Langewiesen reden ...


----------



## X-TRIME (26. April 2015)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Wir sollten hier über die Kulturfabrik in Langewiesen reden ...



Juhu, der Nicolaus hat's raus  und darf weiter machen!

Im Ortsbereich Langewiesen zieren einige künstlerisch gestaltete Sessel/Bänke den Radweg rechtsseitig von Ilmenau aus kommend - siehe folgendes Bild als Beispiel, das direkt gegenüber der Kultur Fabrik aufgenommen wurde:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (28. April 2015)

Ich habe keine Bilder im Angebot und gebe daher frei ...


----------



## X-TRIME (1. Mai 2015)

Bevor die Schläuche am Patient "Wo bin ....." abgenommen werden, ein Versuch zur Lebenserhaltung.
Wo bin ich die Tage hier vorbei gekommen - welches Bauwerk kann sich noch nicht hinter den Bäumen verstecken?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (2. Mai 2015)

Der Bohrturm in der Nähe von Dörnfeld an der Ilm sieht so ähnlich aus, wenn ich mich recht entsinne ...


----------



## X-TRIME (3. Mai 2015)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Der Bohrturm in der Nähe von Dörnfeld an der Ilm sieht so ähnlich aus, wenn ich mich recht entsinne ...



So ist es und er sieht nicht nur so ähnlich aus, sondern genau so!
Am Ilmtalradweg zwischen dem Freizeitheim an der Ilm und Dörnfeld stehen zwei solcher Bohrtürme, wobei der aufgenommene näher an Dörnfeld steht, knapp neben dem Abzweig nach Singen - siehe Foto.

@Nicolaus0815: Du bist jetzt in der Pflicht!


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (3. Mai 2015)

Nach intensiver Suche habe ich doch noch ein Bild gefunden ...

Welcher Ort ist auf folgendem Bild zu sehen?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (5. Mai 2015)

Der Name des gesuchten Ortes setzt sich aus zwei Teilen zusammen:

1. Teil --> Es gab mal ein Unternehmen mit dem Namen ..... Produkt & Service. Mit Lord Mac ....
2. Teil --> Das Gegenteil von Tal.


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Mai 2015)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Der Name des gesuchten Ortes setzt sich aus zwei Teilen zusammen:
> 
> 1. Teil --> Es gab mal ein Unternehmen mit dem Namen ..... Produkt & Service. Mit Lord Mac ....
> 2. Teil --> Das Gegenteil von Tal.


Nach deinem Tipp sollte der Ort Mühlberg sein. Und du stehst zwischen der Mühlburg und der Radigundiskapelle.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. Mai 2015)

Vollkommen korrekt. Du bist dran ...


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Mai 2015)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Vollkommen korrekt. Du bist dran ...


Wer weiß, wozu dieses Gebäuder gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (7. Mai 2015)

1. Tipp: Im größeren Gebäude im Hintergrund befindet sich ein Restaurant und links das Fachwerkhaus ist eine Kapelle. Das Ganze gehört zu einer größeren Anlage mit einem Hotel und den derzeit ungenutzten Gebäuden einer ehemaligen Ingenieurschule für Veterinärmedizin.


----------



## derZimbo (8. Mai 2015)

Nach deinen Tipps dürfte das Schloss Beichlingen sein.


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Mai 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Nach deinen Tipps dürfte das Schloss Beichlingen sein.


Richtig! Bitte das nächste Bild.


----------



## derZimbo (8. Mai 2015)

mal was einfaches.
Wo war ich vergangenen Sonntag?


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Mai 2015)

[OT]
Da müsste ich auch mal wieder hin? Wie sehen die Wege aus?
[/OT]
Da ich kein Bild habe, löse ich nicht.


----------



## derZimbo (8. Mai 2015)

Ich war mit n Kumpel und dieser mit Kinderhänger unterwegs. Wir sind "oben rum" gefahren, da war alles schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (13. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## derZimbo (13. Mai 2015)

Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden, bisher hat noch keiner mein Bild gelöst.
Torsten wollte ja nicht, muss ich noch Hinweise geben?!


----------



## Der_Torsten (14. Mai 2015)

Mensch an die Grundmühle sollte ich auch mal wieder.  Aber nicht morgen.  Da sind mir zu viele Pilger mit ihren Bollerwagen unterwegs.


----------



## derZimbo (14. Mai 2015)

Stimmt wohl heute an Himmelfahrt ist dort die Hölle los, also weiträumig umfahren.
Grundmühle ist Richtig, die liegt im Weißbachtal in der Nähe von Tiefthal bei Erfurt.
Der_Torsten ist nun dran, bzw S_P wenn Torsten mitmacht


----------



## Der_Torsten (14. Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung was s_p geschrieben hatte.  Aber er kann gern das nächste Bild posten.


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Mai 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Der_Torsten ist nun dran, bzw S_P wenn Torsten mitmacht


Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, was S_P geschrieben hat, aber wegen mir kann er gerne weiter machen. Der_Torsten sieht es ja auch so. 

[OT] Wir waren letzten Samstag dort. Da waren nur einige wenige dort zu Gast. [/OT]


----------



## S P (14. Mai 2015)

Sorry, hatte die Thread Regeln nicht gelesen. Aber wenn ich schon darf... 





Hinweise gibt es im Foto ja genug.


----------



## exposure (18. Mai 2015)

Ist das die Himmelsleiter in Rudolstadt, dürfte dann schon fast oben sein. Die geht ja im Mörlagraben unten los und hat insgesamt über 300 Stufen.


----------



## S P (18. Mai 2015)

Leider nicht. Die Rätsels Lösung liegt weiter im Osten von Thüringen.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Mai 2015)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> *Regeln*
> 1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein.
> 2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein.
> 3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nächster	posten.
> 4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.


@S_P, drei Tage sind vorbei. 
Hast du mal bitte einen Tipp zum Bild? Du kannst auch lösen und ein neues einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (19. Mai 2015)

Die Himmelsleiter befindet sich am Nordufer der Weidatalsperre, und ist Teil des Trails, der um die Talsperre herum verläuft.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Mai 2015)

Da war ich noch nie ... müsste ich mal hin, sieht interessant aus. 

Da du jetzt selber gelöst hast, darfst du ein neues Rätsel einstellen.


----------



## S P (19. Mai 2015)

Muss mangels Fotos passen. Gebe ab.


----------



## 29erBiker (19. Mai 2015)

Dann frag ich mal ob jemand weiß wo ich hier war....


----------



## derZimbo (19. Mai 2015)

sieht aus wie die Höhle unterhalb der Burg Ranis.
Da war ich als Kind mal.


----------



## 29erBiker (19. Mai 2015)

Richtig, die Ilsenhöhle unterhalb der Burg Ranis. Ging ja schnell, @derZimbo du bist


----------



## derZimbo (19. Mai 2015)

Ich muss leider mangels Bild freigeben.


----------



## 29erBiker (19. Mai 2015)

Gut, dann versuchen wir es mal hiermit. 



 

Wo war ich hier am Sonntag mit @exposure ?


----------



## 29erBiker (20. Mai 2015)

So, das Teil mal von vorn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (20. Mai 2015)

Schwieriges Ding davon gibts ja hunderte in Deutschland und wahrscheinlich auch in Thüringen.
Ich löse mal mangels Bilder nicht


----------



## X-TRIME (20. Mai 2015)

Bismarcksäule (Feuersäule) in Keilhau.


----------



## 29erBiker (20. Mai 2015)

@X-TRIME das ist richtig. Du bist dran...


----------



## X-TRIME (20. Mai 2015)

Nun, da sich @derZimbo geziert hat, habe ich die Einladung gern angenommen.
Von welchem Standort aus (Unterstand/Hütte) habe ich das folgende Bild geschossen.
Der Ort selbst sollte ja keine allzu große Hürde darstellen.


----------



## jk197 (21. Mai 2015)

Mist, die Höhle hatte ich auch noch irgendwo auf nem Handy. Mir zeigts schon wieder die Aktualisierungen nicht an.


----------



## jk197 (21. Mai 2015)

Fangen wir mal beim Ort an. Ist das Unterloquitz?

Ich glaub, ich bin völlig falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (21. Mai 2015)

Also Unterloquitz ist es auf keinen Fall.

Ziemlich sicher bin ich mir das es sich bei dem Ort um Mellenbach-Glasbach handelt. Was Deinen Standort angeht würde ich auf diese Hütte (nachfolgendes Bild) tippen ohne zu wissen wie die heißt....


----------



## X-TRIME (21. Mai 2015)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Also Unterloquitz ist es auf keinen Fall.
> 
> Ziemlich sicher bin ich mir das es sich bei dem Ort um Mellenbach-Glasbach handelt. Was Deinen Standort angeht würde ich auf diese Hütte (nachfolgendes Bild) tippen ohne zu wissen wie die heißt....
> Anhang anzeigen 388494



Bisher alles richtig, aber die Krönung fehlt noch .
Einfach mal in einer anderen Karte suchen und Du wirst schnell fündig.


----------



## 29erBiker (21. Mai 2015)

ein Blick vom Flächendenkmal "Güldene Kirche"


----------



## X-TRIME (21. Mai 2015)

29erBiker schrieb:


> ein Blick vom Flächendenkmal "Güldene Kirche"



So war es  und der nächste Ballon vom @29erBiker kann steigen!


----------



## 29erBiker (21. Mai 2015)

Ok, dann versuchen wir es mal hiermit 



 

Wo war ich hier ?


----------



## 29erBiker (22. Mai 2015)

Das Bild ist auf derselben Tour wie #4635 entstanden und davon gibt es auch viele....

Beschildert ist der Weg an dem der ........turm steht mit einem blauen Kreis auf weißem Grund und ist als Thüringenweg bezeichnet


----------



## X-TRIME (24. Mai 2015)

Was es nicht alles in unserer Region gibt - mit ein wenig Pathos: wunder(fahr)bares Thüringen !

Mit den Hinweisen war es ja nun nicht mehr so schwierig: Bismarckturm auf dem Zeigerheimer Berge bei Rolscht.

Bei der Suche nach dem Thüringenweg bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/auf-dem-thueringenweg.466530/.
Absolut lesenswert und nachträglich ein riesiges Kompliment an @Kasebi!

Schöne Pfingsten noch!


----------



## 29erBiker (24. Mai 2015)

Richtig @X-TRIME , Du bist dran, der Trail vom Bismarckturm nach Schwarza runter ist zu empfehlen...


----------



## X-TRIME (24. Mai 2015)

An welchem ehem. Werksgelände bin ich die Tage hier vorbei gekommen?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. Mai 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (25. Mai 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> In Stadtilm?
> Und hinter Deinem Rücken plätschert die Deube?



Ja und ja! 
Nun rück schon raus mit Deinen Kenntnissen, Kactros 1844-Fahrer, denn vage Andeutungen werden noch nicht als Lösung anerkannt .


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (25. Mai 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## derZimbo (25. Mai 2015)

Wie heißt denn die Bude in Stadtilm nun?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (25. Mai 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## X-TRIME (25. Mai 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Wie heißt denn die Bude in Stadtilm nun?



Ob nun Saline Stadtilm oder Saline Oberilm ist hier fast, wie man so schön sagt, Jacke wie Hose.

Für die, die sich mal nach Stadtilm verirrt haben und unbedingt in Singen ein frisch gezapftes geniessen wollen:
Dem Weg an der Saline vorbei in Fotorichtung folgen und in einem schönen kleinen Tal 3 x die Deube bis Geilsdorf queren.
Von Geilsdorf über einen Feldweg nach Gösselborn und von dort aus ebenfalls über einen Feldweg in fast rauschender Fahrt nach Singen.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (25. Mai 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## reizhusten (26. Mai 2015)

Ist das die Säule auf dem Wurzelberg bei Goldisthal?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (26. Mai 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Stefan92 (26. Mai 2015)

Das ist der Obelisk auf dem Jüdenhügel in Bad Langensalza.
Genau hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (26. Mai 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Stefan92 (27. Mai 2015)

Ok, wo war ich?


----------



## chelli (29. Mai 2015)

Das ist das "Steinhäuschen" etwa in der Mitte zwischen München, Tonndorf und Kranichfeld (http://hikebikemap.org/?zoom=17&lat=50.869681&lon=11.22974&layer=HikeBikeMap), ich habe auch noch ein Bild davon, aus einer anderen Perspektive:


----------



## Stefan92 (29. Mai 2015)

Richtig


----------



## chelli (29. Mai 2015)

Ok, dann will ich mal, hab leider nicht viel zur Auswahl, daher mal eins was vermutlich sehr einfach sein dürfte, aber obwohl er an einer sehr frequentierten Stelle steht, ist er dennoch leicht zu übersehen. Wo steht folgender Gedenkstein:


----------



## lolobo4 (30. Mai 2015)

Riechheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (30. Mai 2015)

lolobo4 schrieb:


> Riechheim


Das ist zwar prinzipiell richtig, ein wenig genauer wäre aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## pixxelbiker (31. Mai 2015)

Wie schon geschrieben wurde am Riechheimer Berg...
Der Stein könnte der am Parkplatz hinter dem "Haltestellenhäuschen" sein. Dort gehts dann durch den Wald in Richtung Gaststätte...


----------



## chelli (31. Mai 2015)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben wurde am Riechheimer Berg...
> Der Stein könnte der am Parkplatz hinter dem "Haltestellenhäuschen" sein. Dort gehts dann durch den Wald in Richtung Gaststätte...


Ja, das ist vollkommen korrekt, es ist genau der Stein. Ich würde sagen du bist dran.


----------



## pixxelbiker (31. Mai 2015)

Dann versuche ich mich mal wieder...wo stehe ich hier?


----------



## pixxelbiker (31. Mai 2015)

1. Tip unmittelbar hinter mir steht ein älteres bewirtschaftetes Gebäude, weiter hinter ein Antennenmast...


----------



## pixxelbiker (1. Juni 2015)

2. Tip: das Gebäude auf dem Hügel am Horizont ist die Wartburg.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (1. Juni 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## pixxelbiker (1. Juni 2015)

Nein,etwas höher....


----------



## Stefan92 (2. Juni 2015)

Das ist der Große Hörselberg.


----------



## pixxelbiker (2. Juni 2015)

Stefan92 liegt richtig, Du Darfst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan92 (2. Juni 2015)

Weiter gehts, wo war ich?


----------



## Stefan92 (3. Juni 2015)




----------



## Stefan92 (5. Juni 2015)

Der gesuchte Stein ist nur 1 km Luftlinie von meinen vorletzten Rätsel entfernt.


----------



## h2okopf (5. Juni 2015)

Ich wußte schon, als ich das Bild das erste mal gesehen habe, dass ich an dem Ding schon einmal vorbei bin, aber ich kann es so gar nicht einordnen, geschweige denn einen Namen o.ä. dafür hervorzaubern.


----------



## Stefan92 (7. Juni 2015)

Ok, ein weiterer Hinweis:
Der Stein ist ein Relikt aus der Zeit des Waidanbaues.


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Juni 2015)

Das sollte der Mühlstein und die Schutzhütte "Am Waidmühlstein" nordöstlich von Riechheimer Berg sein.


----------



## Stefan92 (7. Juni 2015)

Richtig @_torsten_, du darfst.


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Juni 2015)

Wenn jemand ein aussagekräftiges Foto hat und uns dies zeigen möchte: bitte schön!


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (9. Juni 2015)

Dann starte ich mal ...

Welcher Ort ist auf folgendem Bild zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (9. Juni 2015)

Solsdorf, von Leutnitz kommend!

Der im angehangenen Bild zu sehende Plattenweg führt mit ein paar Mühen nach Storchsdorf.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (9. Juni 2015)

Vollkommen korrekt. Du bist dran ...


----------



## X-TRIME (10. Juni 2015)

Nicht die Tage, aber vor knapp 2 Monaten habe ich mich zu diesem interessanten und historischen Aussichtspunkt hin- und hochgearbeitet.
Wo war ich hier?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (11. Juni 2015)

Mal so eine erste Idee:

1. Aufgrund der Schatten denke ich, dass Du in östlicher Richtung blickst.
2. Die Windräder am linken Bildrand sollten bei Hohes Kreuz stehen.
3. Der Ort in der Mitte sollte Kettmannshausen sein.
4. Du solltest somit auf dem Berg, der westlich von Reinsfeld liegt, stehen ...
5. Der gesuchte Ort sollte damit die Reinsburg sein?


----------



## X-TRIME (11. Juni 2015)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Mal so eine erste Idee:
> 
> 1. Aufgrund der Schatten denke ich, dass Du in östlicher Richtung blickst.
> 2. Die Windräder am linken Bildrand sollten bei Hohes Kreuz stehen.
> ...



Zu den Punkten 1. - 4. will ich jetzt mal nicht nachrecherchieren - super aufgelöst, denn die Reinsburg ist goldrichtig !

Na dann, gib Gas!


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Juni 2015)

Das hätte ich eigentlich erkennen müssen. Schließlich hatte ich die Reinsburg selber schon als Rätsel eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (12. Juni 2015)

Von wo wurde das folgende Bild aufgenommen?


----------



## X-TRIME (13. Juni 2015)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Schließlich hatte ich die Reinsburg selber schon als Rätsel eingestellt.



Hallo @_torsten_,

das hätte mir nicht passieren dürfen, aber leider hatte ich Dein Rätsel vor über einem Jahr nicht auf dem Schirm.
Zukünftig bedeutet das für mich: Vorher die Suche bemühen.



Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Von wo wurde das folgende Bild aufgenommen?



Hat der Mast rechts der Bildmitte etwas mit Horba zu tun?


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Juni 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Hallo @_torsten_,
> 
> das hätte mir nicht passieren dürfen, aber leider hatte ich Dein Rätsel vor über einem Jahr nicht auf dem Schirm.
> Zukünftig bedeutet das für mich: Vorher die Suche bemühen.


Paperlapapp, das kann doch jedem passieren. Es gibt viele Rätselorte, die wiederholt auftauchen. Mach dir mal deswegen keine Gedanken.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (13. Juni 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Hallo @_torsten_,
> 
> das hätte mir nicht passieren dürfen, aber leider hatte ich Dein Rätsel vor über einem Jahr nicht auf dem Schirm.
> Zukünftig bedeutet das für mich: Vorher die Suche bemühen.
> ...



Nein. Ich war eben überrascht, als Google-Earth die Entfernung zwischen Horba und dem Ort mit dem Turm mit nur ca. 16 km beziffert hat.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (15. Juni 2015)

Noch ein Hinweis:

Der Turm befindet sich in Arnsgereuth.


----------



## 29erBiker (15. Juni 2015)

dann müsste Dein Standort zwischen Wittmannsgereuth und Witzendorf, ca. 300 Meter nach dem Ortsausgang Wittmannsgereuth sein ?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (16. Juni 2015)

29erBiker schrieb:


> dann müsste Dein Standort zwischen Wittmannsgereuth und Witzendorf, ca. 300 Meter nach dem Ortsausgang Wittmannsgereuth sein ?



Nicht ganz. 

Noch ein Tipp:

Herr Fuchs und Frau ELSTER sitzen zusammen in einer SCHENKE ... und treffen dort BERNd aus einem DORF ....


----------



## 29erBiker (17. Juni 2015)

Schon klar, Elsterschenke und Bernsdorf. Nur passt das für mich nicht mit dem Bild zusammen weil die Elsterschenke ja im Tal liegt in der Nähe vom Silbersee. Dann soll ein anderer lösen....


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (17. Juni 2015)

Machen wir es ganz kurz. Auf folgender Karte http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=51.02395&mlon=10.83213#map=16/50.6033/11.2867 ist ein Weg zwischen Bernsdorf und Elsterschenke eingezeichnet. Ungefähr auf halbem Weg wurde das Bild aufgenommen.

Ich gebe damit frei. Wer ein neues Bild hat, möge es bitte einstellen ...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (25. Juni 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (28. Juni 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## npl500 (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo! Ist zwar noch ein Winterbild aber .........Wo bin ich


----------



## kreisbremser (30. Juni 2015)

Du sitzt vor einem Becher für eine spermaspende, oder urinprobe. Saßen wir nicht alle schon einmal da?


----------



## npl500 (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo.Ich saß vor so einen Becher noch nicht☺☺☺. Dieses Döschen ist von Geocaching.  Viele Grüße aus BALI


----------



## npl500 (1. Juli 2015)

Hallo. Hier ein Hinweis. In der Ort in Hintergrund hängt die größte Kuhglocke


----------



## X-TRIME (1. Juli 2015)

Versuch einer Lösung:
Du sitzt auf dem Haderholzstein und blickst nach Kleinschmalkalden.


----------



## npl500 (1. Juli 2015)

Andere Seite unweit von mir ist eine Gaststätte


----------



## X-TRIME (1. Juli 2015)

Nun, da versuche ich es mal mit dem Mommelstein.
Freie Fläche davor und ein Biergarten ganz nah.


----------



## npl500 (1. Juli 2015)

Hallo. Einen Biergarten hat die Gaststätte nicht nur davor ein paar Stühle. Es ist nicht der Mommelstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## npl500 (1. Juli 2015)

Hallo!
Noch ein Hinweis	   *N 50° 48.351 E 010° 29.261 
MfG Andre *


----------



## X-TRIME (3. Juli 2015)

npl500 schrieb:


> *N 50° 48.351 E 010° 29.261*



Damit hätte sogar die NSA ein Problem !
Wer A und B gesagt hat, der sollte in Ermangelung von weiteren Kandidaten auch C sagen: Gasthaus "Schöne Aussicht" (Schulzenwiese 1).


----------



## npl500 (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo.  Genau so ist es auch eine schöne Ecke in unserer Gegend. ..... Du kannst. .....


----------



## X-TRIME (4. Juli 2015)

Vor gut 2 Wochen bin ich bei eher kühlen Temperaturen aus einem Höhenort an dem markanten Stein vorbei nach unten gerollt und an *welcher Örtlichkeit* vorbei gekommen?


----------



## X-TRIME (5. Juli 2015)

Es war mir beim Einstellen des Rätsels schon klar, dass nur Ortskundige oder Zufallsanhalter (wie ich) am Stein links des Weges auf die Lösung kommen können, da das Foto sonst keine weiteren Hinweise enthält und damit nicht weiter gedeutet werden kann.
Da diese Vertreter wohl nicht anwesend sind, ein paar Hinweise:
- Das folgende Foto offenbart den Namen des markanten Steins und könnte zum Ziel führen.
- Höhenort bitte mit SLF in Verbindung bringen.





Der Wuschelkopf befindet sich am Wegesrand gegenüber der gesuchten Örtlichkeit, die noch von 2 Weihern flankiert wird.


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Juli 2015)

Weitere Hinweise:

Ich gehe davon aus, dass jetzt klar ist, dass ich durch einen Ortsteil der Einheitsgemeinde Saalfelder Höhe gefahren bin.
Neben guter Höhenluft und einem schön gestalteten Ortskern gibt es dort seit 1993 eine einzigartige Lebens- und Arbeitsgemeinschaft.
Anfang 20. Jh gründete sich dort eine Freie Schulgemeinde und nach 1945 eine Spezialoberschule mit Internat.

Von dem Stein aus Luftlinie ca. 600 m talabwärts befindet sich die gesuchte Stelle - wer OSM nutzt kommt garantiert zum Ziel .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. Juli 2015)

Nach den neuen Tipps gehe ich davon aus, dass Du durch Wickersdorf gefahren bist. Jetzt kommen nur noch zwei Täler in Frage ... in Richtung Auebad oder Richtung Talmühle. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne (bin dort vor 10 Jahren zum letzten Mal gefahren), sollte das der Weg in Richtung Talmühle sein, die nach ca. 600 Metern folgt.


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Juli 2015)

Richtig kombiniert @Nicolaus0815, Talmühle ist die Lösung !

Tret rein und stell ein neues Rätsel ein.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. Juli 2015)

Mir sind die guten Bilder ausgegangen, daher habe ich heute früh dieses Bild geschossen, als ich mit meiner Tochter eine kleine Runde gedreht habe. Wo haben wir auf folgendem Bild gestoppt?

P. S. Der Kindersitz verträgt sich nicht mit meinem Moutainbike, daher war ich mit meinem Kübel ... äh schönen Tourenrad unterwegs.


----------



## jk197 (9. Juli 2015)

Also für mich sieht das aus wie der Saale-Radweg zwischen Schwarza und Remschütz in Richtung Remschütz fotografiert. Ist der nicht noch gesperrt?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (10. Juli 2015)

Im Saaletal bin ich nur selten unterwegs und war es auch am 07. Juli nicht. Kleiner Tipp: Die gesuchte Stelle liegt im Ilmtal und ist Luftlinie ca. 20 - 21 km von Remschütz entfernt.


----------



## X-TRIME (10. Juli 2015)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Die gesuchte Stelle liegt im Ilmtal und ist Luftlinie ca. 20 - 21 km von Remschütz entfernt.



Kommt hinten nach einer scharfen Rechtkurve eine Brücke über die Ilm?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (10. Juli 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Kommt hinten nach einer scharfen Rechtkurve eine Brücke über die Ilm?



Nein. Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Die gesuchte Stelle liegt zwischen .....feld und .....stedt. In Blickrichtung liegt ....feld.


----------



## X-TRIME (11. Juli 2015)

Rein wortendungstechnisch gäbe es ja 2 Lösungen am Ilmtalradweg.

Nach dem geistigen Abspulen des mir bekannten Teils des Ilmtalradweges sehe ich die Lösung in:
Ilmtalradweg zwischen Dienstedt und Barchfeld mit Blick Richtung Barchfeld (mir bisher nicht bekannt).


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (11. Juli 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Rein wortendungstechnisch gäbe es ja 2 Lösungen am Ilmtalradweg.
> 
> Nach dem geistigen Abspulen des mir bekannten Teils des Ilmtalradweges sehe ich die Lösung in:
> Ilmtalradweg zwischen Dienstedt und Barchfeld mit Blick Richtung Barchfeld (mir bisher nicht bekannt).



Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte und darf damit das nächste Bild einstellen. ;-)

Wenn abends nur wenig Zeit ist, oder ich keine Lust auf Berge habe, kann ich im Ilmtal wunderbar lange Grundlageneinheiten fahren. Bis Mellingen oder Weimar sind es von meinem Wohnort hin und zurück 80 bis 90 km und ich kann an den kurzen Anstiegen wunderbar Sprints testen ...


----------



## X-TRIME (12. Juli 2015)

Passend zum Sommerwetter ein luftig leichtes Rätsel.
Auf welche Hütte bin ich hier zugesteuert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (12. Juli 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Passend zum Sommerwetter ein luftig leichtes Rätsel.
> Auf welche Hütte bin ich hier zugesteuert?




Kyrillhütte mit Blick auf Gehren?


----------



## X-TRIME (12. Juli 2015)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Kyrillhütte mit Blick auf Gehren?



Kein Fragezeichen, sondern .
17' könnte wohl die kürzeste Lösungszeit gewesen sein.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich habe keine brauchbaren Bilder mehr. Daher Freiwillige vor ...


----------



## 29erBiker (13. Juli 2015)

ich hab da was, allerdings sicher nicht einfach....




 
Wo bin ich ?


----------



## jk197 (14. Juli 2015)

Ist doch ganz easy  ich wart mal noch bissl ab, ob einer herausfindet, was da zu sehen ist, dann wirds ja einfacher, herauszufinden, wo Du warst. Ansonsten lös ichs dann halt  Das liegt übrigens auf ner Top Tour.


----------



## X-TRIME (14. Juli 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz easy



, aber hat das Rätsel/die Top Tour etwas mit Ziegenrück zu tun?


----------



## jk197 (14. Juli 2015)

Nö 

Es handelt sich um ne andere Top Tour. Wobei Ziegenrück auch Top ist


----------



## 29erBiker (14. Juli 2015)

Nein, mit Ziegenrück nicht. Ein Landkreis daneben....




Der Punkt liegt in einer Linkskurve wobei man dem Berg zugewandt dieses Kreuz sieht und dem Tal zugewandt den nachfolgenden Ausblick hat...




Im Grunde muss man einfach schauen was man auf dem ersten Bild (also dem mit der Figur) sieht, wenn man das dann hat, wird man auch bei Google fündig...


----------



## 29erBiker (14. Juli 2015)

ich schieb gleich noch einen Hinweis nach - in der Nähe (Entfernung ca. 13 km) gibt es einen gleichnamigen Platz, dort sieht die dazugehörige Abbildung so aus...



 

jetzt aber.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (15. Juli 2015)

Und weils jetzt zu einfach geworden ist und ich ein Bild habe, wenn auch kein schönes aber seltenes -)), löse ich jetzt einfach mal. Es handelt sich um den steinernen Reiter bei Gräfenthal. Die Gegend an sich lohnt sich schon mal anzuschauen mit Schloss Wespenstein und der Thüringer Warte aber nach der Tour am Wochenende weiß ich, dass das Gebiet auch sehr gut gegen hochalpine Touren anstinken kann  Also auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert und nen guten Guide wüsste ich da auch @29erBiker


----------



## jk197 (15. Juli 2015)

So, hier dann mein Bild. Und dazu gleich 2 Fragen, erste Frage:
Wo war ich? und die zweite lautet:
Welche Veranstaltung habe ich besucht?


----------



## 29erBiker (15. Juli 2015)

Zuerst einmal verwirrt Deine Antwort den, der eine genaue Ortsbezeichnung erwartet. Es gibt ja zwei ausgewiesene "Steinerne Reiter" in der Nähe von Gräfenthal, zu dem einen (zwischen Spechtsbrunn und Buchbach) gab es schon einmal ein Bild von mir hier im Forum und auch den genauen Standort.
Der andere und hier gesuchte liegt zwischen Gebersdorf/Schmiedefeld (Zufahrt zur Morassina Grotte aus Richtung Gebersdorf) und Reichmannsdorf. Etwa hier... 


 
Beide liegen etwa 13 km auseinander.
Achja und Touranfragen nehme ich gerne entgegen....

und zur Lösung Deines eben eingestellten Bildes @jk197 , das ist natürlich in Pößneck und Du warst auf dem Thüringen Tag 2015....


----------



## jk197 (15. Juli 2015)

Dann bist Du auch schon wieder dran  Und ich hab mir soviel Mühe gegeben, den Namen Pößneck von den Plakaten zu löschen


----------



## 29erBiker (15. Juli 2015)

ich geb frei...


----------



## X-TRIME (17. Juli 2015)

29erBiker schrieb:


> ich geb frei...


Dann bin ich so frei .

An welchem Weg befindet sich diese Hütte bzw. wofür wurde sie zwischenzeitlich genutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (18. Juli 2015)

Die gesuchte Stelle befindet sich in einem Kreis mit den möglichen Kfz-Kennzeichen IK, ARN und IL in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Landkreis .....

Über die Grundform der Hütte und deren Kreiszugehörigkeit kommt man schon zur Lösung .


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (19. Juli 2015)

Es sollte sich um die Wilderhuette in der Nähe des Fürst Günther Denkmals auf dem Langen Berg bei Grossbreitenbach, Herschdorf und Möhrenbach handeln.


----------



## X-TRIME (19. Juli 2015)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Es sollte sich um die Wilderhuette in der Nähe des Fürst Günther Denkmals auf dem Langen Berg bei Grossbreitenbach, Herschdorf und Möhrenbach handeln.



Alles richtig!
Dieser achteckige Bau beherbergte einige Jahre bis 2010 ein Wilderermuseum, das danach in Gehlberg untergekommen ist - siehe auch: 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langer_Berg_(Thüringer_Schiefergebirge).

@Nicolaus0815 ist wieder mal dran .


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (19. Juli 2015)

Ich gebe frei, da ich hier im schönen Zillertal leider keinen Zugriff auf meine Bildersammlung habe ...


----------



## npl500 (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo!
Wo bin ich . Wie heißt der hohe Berg ? Sind zwar noch Winterbilder aber ........ Viele Grüße Andre


----------



## X-TRIME (21. Juli 2015)

Ich versuche es wieder (wie in #4710) mit Mommelstein.


----------



## npl500 (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo. Leider nicht der Berg ist 760 m hoch . Viele Grüße Andre


----------



## X-TRIME (22. Juli 2015)

npl500 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wo bin ich . Wie heißt der hohe Berg ?Anhang anzeigen 405914 Anhang anzeigen 405915 Anhang anzeigen 405916



Durch Dein "Wo bin ich" habe ich fälschlicher Weise angenommen, dass Du die Stelle der Aufnahme der Fotos meinst.
Wäre sicher auch falsch gewesen - ist aber auch ein Kreuz, Fotos und Karten in Einklang zu bringen .

Jetzt gehe ich davon aus, dass die Aufnahmen in der Ecke am/um Haderholzstein geschossen wurden und der hohe Berg der Gr. Inselsberg sein soll.


----------



## npl500 (22. Juli 2015)

ich stehe auf den 760 hohen Schartenkopf von da geht die Hörnerschlitten Bahn ins Tal.	
 zum Schauen .....

*N 50° 49.023 E 010° 28.433*
*
Viele Grüße Andre 
*


----------



## npl500 (23. Juli 2015)

Wer will der kann ..........
Viele Grüße Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (30. Juli 2015)

So, damit das Ganze hier mal nicht einschläft:

Wo war ich hier mit meinem artfremden Oldtimer?


----------



## jk197 (31. Juli 2015)

Keiner eine Ahnung? Also das gesuchte Objekt liegt an einer Kreuzung und man kann es auch vom Auto aus sehen, wenn man nicht fährt wie ein Berserker.


----------



## X-TRIME (3. August 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> So, damit das Ganze hier mal nicht einschläft:
> 
> Wo war ich hier mit meinem artfremden Oldtimer?



Das war aber nun wirklich nicht nötig, dass Du vor lauter Freude über das gelungene Rätsel die Tür der Hütte mit Gewalt aus den Angeln hebst !

Ansonsten: .
In welcher Ecke kann man den aufwendigen Bau bestaunen - ein weiterer Hinweis wäre ganz nett, denn Kreuzungen in Thüringen soll es ja zur Genüge geben.


----------



## derZimbo (3. August 2015)

Gesehen hab ich das Häuschen auch schon mal, nur wo das war....


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (4. August 2015)

Das Hexenhäusel an der Kreuzung von Remptendorf Richtung Lückenmühle.


----------



## jk197 (4. August 2015)

Sorry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte, war biken  Der Rossi hat vollkommen recht. Es ist das Hexenhäuschen. Einfach nur eine Schutzhütte und ich schwöre, dass die Tür schon weg war, als ich da ankam  Also @XL-FR-Rossi, Du darfst.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (5. August 2015)

Ok. Was recht gängiges, vom Juli-Kurzurlaub:


----------



## jk197 (5. August 2015)

Ich glaub, ich kenne zwei von den Dingern zumindest im ausgebauten Zustand. Und das denke ich steht da, wo mir am Sonnabend fast einer ins Rad gelaufen wäre.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (6. August 2015)

Glaube ich gern. Taumelkäfer-Alarm ist da vorprogrammiert.

Für alle anderen: Das hier ist ganz in der Nähe und derzeit in einem eher unüblichen Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (6. August 2015)

Das letzte Bild sollte das Oberbecken oberhalb von Hohenwarte zeigen. Dann tippe ich mal das Dein erstes Bild direkt in Hohenwarte auf einem Parkplatz steht.


----------



## derZimbo (6. August 2015)

Das ist das Oberbecken in Löhma, da wird gerade umfangreich saniert.
Den Berg runter gits auch gerade ein sehr seltenes Bild zu sehen, mal schauen obs jemand Fotografiert hat.


----------



## jk197 (7. August 2015)

Was gibts denn da zu sehen? Als ich letztens durch Hohenwarte gefahren bin, ist mir nix Besonderes aufgefallen. Lohnt sichs, nochmal hinzufahren? Wobei ich heute eher nicht aufs Rad steige, wir haben hier jetzt schon 27 Grad. Das Turbinenrad steht direkt an der Parkplatzeinfahrt bei er Staumauer Hohenwarte. Das zweite, das ich übrigens kenne, steht in Sperrmauer, direkt an der Bleiloch-Sperrmauer.


----------



## derZimbo (7. August 2015)

Ein komplett leeres Ausgleichbecken.
Das bleibt bis September leer. 50 Tonnen an Fischen hat man dafür umgesetzt.
Wenn ich mal wieder in der Heimat weile werde ich ein paar Bilder knipsen.


----------



## jk197 (8. August 2015)

Ach stimmt Eichicht ist ja auch abgelassen. Hab heute auch gerade nen Artikel in der OTZ gesehen. Wer in jetzt eigentlich dran?


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (8. August 2015)

Da könnt Ihr Euch streiten. Das Turbinenrad steht natürlich richtigerweise am Parkplatz an der Sperrmauer. Das mit dem leeren Oberbecken wußte ich vorher nicht, da war ich sehr verblüfft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (8. August 2015)

Ich wart mal ab, ich hätte zwar ein Bild aber das ist mir gerade zu viel Aufwand


----------



## derZimbo (10. August 2015)

Ich hab nüschd.


----------



## jk197 (10. August 2015)

Na dann will ich halt doch mal. Also wo bin ich und welchen Ort sieht man? Wenn mir dann noch einer sagen kann, wann das war, dann ist es perfekt


----------



## X-TRIME (10. August 2015)

Hallo @jk197,

liegt die gesuchte Örtlichkeit an der Strecke Kamsdorf/Bucha (L1105 und ff) nach Ziegenrück und ev. noch weiter bis Schleiz?


----------



## jk197 (10. August 2015)

Nein, andere Richtung  In der rechten Bildhälfte ist noch ein Hinweis.


----------



## 29erBiker (10. August 2015)

Ich würde tippen das es in der Nähe von Kulm bei Saalburg ist....


----------



## jk197 (11. August 2015)

Dass Du Dich da auskennst, war mir klar  Ja, man sieht Kulm bei Saalburg und die Aufnahme ist auf der Straße von Wernburg aus kommend entstanden. Letzten Donnerstag früh um 7 übrigens und auf der Abfahrt von Kulm hat mich dann schon ordentlich Techno-Gewummer empfangen obwohl die SMS erst am Freitag gestartet ist 

EDIT: Es handelt sich natürlich um Wernsdorf, nicht um Wernburg, das verwechsel ich jedesmal. Wernburg ist bei Pößneck.


----------



## 29erBiker (11. August 2015)

Laß uns heute ne Runde drehn und ein paar neue Bilder machen.....
Ich geb frei.


----------



## jk197 (12. August 2015)

Das mit dem Bilder machen hat zwar nicht geklappt aber ich hab noch was anderes vom Wochenende...

Also, wo war ich hier?


----------



## kreisbremser (12. August 2015)

schloss Sondershausen war mein erster gedanke, aber dafür ist es zu flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (12. August 2015)

So nördlich ist es dann doch nicht  Die Fassade vom Sondershäuser Schloss sieht meines Wissens auch noch bissl besser aus.


----------



## kreisbremser (12. August 2015)

ich mein 2010 war da im Innenhof ne größere fläche bedürftig... war lange nicht dort.


----------



## X-TRIME (12. August 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bilder machen hat zwar nicht geklappt aber ich hab noch was anderes vom Wochenende...
> 
> Also, wo war ich hier?



Du bist u. a. am *Rittergut Knau* vorbei gekommen und hast von dem ein Rätselbild geschossen .


----------



## jk197 (13. August 2015)

@X-TRIME Richtig gelöst  Du bist dran.


----------



## jk197 (13. August 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich mein 2010 war da im Innenhof ne größere fläche bedürftig... war lange nicht dort.


 
Bei mir wars letztes Jahr aber ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt auch nur vage ans Schloss erinnern, mehr an die Salzstollen


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (13. August 2015)

Salzstollen? Wie soll der denn schmecken? Rosinenstollen oder Mandelstollen, vorn mir aus auch Mohnstollen. Und gut!


----------



## jk197 (13. August 2015)

Kalisalz  Tief unten im Bergwerk


----------



## Kasebi (13. August 2015)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Salzstollen? Wie soll der denn schmecken? Rosinenstollen oder Mandelstollen, vorn mir aus auch Mohnstollen. Und gut!





jk197 schrieb:


> Kalisalz  Tief unten im Bergwerk



Egal welches Salz du nimmst , egal wo du den isst sowas kann nicht schmecken Stimmsts Rossi

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## jk197 (13. August 2015)

Wie nannte man gleich noch absichtliches Missverstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (13. August 2015)

Zur Bekämpfung der Gerschen Krankheit und als Gegenpol zu all den Stollensorten über und unter der Erde ein kühles !

Nach einigen doch recht schwierigen Rätseln der letzten Zeit nun eine eher leichte Brise.
Auf welches Objekt schaue ich hier?


----------



## Stefan92 (13. August 2015)

Das Schloss Tonndorf.


----------



## X-TRIME (13. August 2015)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> Das Schloss Tonndorf.



Wie heißt es doch so schön: Wo er recht hat, hat er recht!


----------



## Stefan92 (13. August 2015)

Ok, von wo aus habe ich das Bild gemacht?


----------



## X-TRIME (14. August 2015)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> Ok, von wo aus habe ich das Bild gemacht?



Ohne groß Prophet zu sein: Von einem Feld- bzw. Waldweg aus .

Sieht man mittig im Hintergrund die Kalihalde zwischen Holungen und Bischofferode?


----------



## Stefan92 (14. August 2015)

Ja, es ist ein Waldweg  und eine Kalihalde, aber die Region stimmt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (14. August 2015)

Sieht aus wie die Stelle auf dem Rennsteig an dem das "Kyrill-Schild" steht.


----------



## X-TRIME (14. August 2015)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> Ja, es ist ein Waldweg  und eine Kalihalde, aber die Region stimmt nicht.



Erneuter Anlauf:
Solch blendend weiße Kalihalden kenne ich neben der in #4791 nur noch aus dem hessischen Heringen und Philippsthal.
Dann wäre die Aufnahme aus der Region ESA geschossen.


----------



## Stefan92 (14. August 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie die Stelle auf dem Rennsteig an dem das "Kyrill-Schild" steht.



Das ist richtig.



X-TRIME schrieb:


> Erneuter Anlauf:
> Solch blendend weiße Kalihalden kenne ich neben der in #4791 nur noch aus dem hessischen Heringen und Philippsthal.
> Dann wäre die Aufnahme aus der Region ESA geschossen.



Stimmt auch, aber zu ungenau und zu langsam .

@derZimbo Du bist dran


----------



## X-TRIME (14. August 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie die Stelle auf dem Rennsteig an dem das "Kyrill-Schild" steht.





Stefan92 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig.



Glückwunsch für die perfekte Lösung !

Ja wo ist denn diese Stelle eigentlich?
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Aufklärung und Einordnung auf dem Rennsteig - ev. mit Karte.


----------



## Stefan92 (14. August 2015)

Ungefähr hier


----------



## derZimbo (15. August 2015)

Da ich gerade nichts zur Hand habe kann @Stefan92 gern weitermachen.


----------



## Stefan92 (15. August 2015)

Nagut ein Bild hab ich noch.
Wo steht dieses verfallene Gebäude und was war es früher?


----------



## chelli (15. August 2015)

Hatten wir schonmal, mangels eigenem Bild warte ich aber mal mit dem Lösen.


----------



## chelli (16. August 2015)

Gut, dann will ich doch mal lösen: Zu sehen ist die ehemalige Sophienheilstätte oberhalb von München bei Bad Berka. Früher wurden dort v.a. Lungenkrankheiten behandelt. Details kann man auch unter folgendem Link finden: http://www.thueringen-lese.de/index.php?article_id=389

Seit diesem Jahr ist das Gelände übrigens von Eigentümer teilweise abgesperrt und die Fenster im Erdgeschoss verbarrikadiert worden, ich vermute mal das es durch die vielen Geocacher die sich dort getümmelt haben zu Problemen gekommen ist.

So und jetzt muss ich wegen Bildermangel auch gleich wieder freigeben. ☺


----------



## jk197 (17. August 2015)

Na gut, dann ich nochmal. Also, wo kann man dieses Teil hier zu sehen bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (17. August 2015)

In keinem Stollen! Obschon einer in der Nähe ist. Halte mich vorerst zurück.

PS: Sondershausen macht Laune! Leider ab diesem Jahr ohne Bikertour z. M. d. E. .


----------



## jk197 (17. August 2015)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> In keinem Stollen! Obschon einer in der Nähe ist. Halte mich vorerst zurück.
> 
> PS: Sondershausen macht Laune! Leider ab diesem Jahr ohne Bikertour z. M. d. E. .


 
In dem Stollen ist auch kein Salz, was Dir ja dann besser munden dürfte und mit dem Bike kommt man auch nicht durch, wobei jetzt könnte das schon möglich sein aber ich glaub, da sind Gitter davor.

Bin froh, dass ich den Gutschein von Sondershausen noch rechtzeitig letztes Jahr eingelöst hab. Wobei, wenn es einen nach Unter-Tage zieht, kann man sich hier in der Gegend ja auch gut ausleben (ist allerdings nicht ganz so tief, dass man mit dem Fahrstuhl in den Schacht einfahren muss). Selbst hab ichs allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## jk197 (18. August 2015)

Also einer weiß es und will es aber nicht sagen. Dann hier ein kleiner Tipp. Das Teil gehört als Aussenausstellungsstück zu einem Museum. Wie könnte wohl dieses Museum genannt werden? Wenn Ihr wisst, wie das Museum heißt, wisst Ihr wahrscheinlich auch relativ schnell, wo es steht


----------



## jk197 (19. August 2015)

Ich glaube, Ihr habt einfach alle keine Bilder, oder?


----------



## derZimbo (19. August 2015)

Da hast du leider recht, mit deinem Tipp ist das Bild recht leicht zu lösen, aber es mangelt an Bildern bei mir.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (19. August 2015)

Na gut, hab noch was gefunden!

Gesucht wurde das Wasserkraftmuseum in Ziegenrück. Der von mir erwähnte Stollen in der Nähe ist der des nicht mehr in Betrieb befindlichen Wasserkraftwerkes Conrod.

OK. An welcher geschichtsträchtigen, aber etwas in Vergessenheit geratenen Stelle war ich da?


----------



## derZimbo (19. August 2015)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Der von mir erwähnte Stollen in der Nähe ist der des nicht mehr in Betrieb befindlichen Wasserkraftwerkes Conrod.


Der liegt aber unterhalb der Wasserlinie! Da wirds eng fürs MTB.


----------



## jk197 (20. August 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Der liegt aber unterhalb der Wasserlinie! Da wirds eng fürs MTB.


 
Zur Zeit denke ich oberhalb wobei in den letzten Tagen hat es wieder ordentlich geregnet. Mal schauen, ob ich am Wochenende mal vorbeikomme.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (20. August 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit denke ich oberhalb wobei in den letzten Tagen hat es wieder ordentlich geregnet. Mal schauen, ob ich am Wochenende mal vorbeikomme.



Bild wäre interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (20. August 2015)

Immer noch das Keine-Bilder-Syndrom?

Hinweis: Es handelt sich um ein Grabmal eines recht berühmten Künstlers. Steht innerhalb einer ziemlich weitläufigen Anlage.


----------



## jk197 (21. August 2015)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Bild wäre interessant!


 
Stehenden Fußes  Aber die Gruft kenne ich echt nicht.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (21. August 2015)

Sehr interessant! Schön.

Weiterer Hinweis, mit dem es sich sicher lösen läßt: Es handelt sich um eine Gruft in einem Schloßpark im Stil eines englischen Landschaftsgartens. Befindet sich in einem Ortsteil 2 eines Ortes mit Doppelnamen. Wasser ist auch in der Nähe.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (21. August 2015)

Das ist in der Nähe:


----------



## jk197 (21. August 2015)

Das is jetzt nicht Dein Ernst? Ist das irgendein Reussengrab?


----------



## jk197 (21. August 2015)

Also von dem Teil auf dem zweiten Bild bin ich gerade Luftlinie maximal 2000 m entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (21. August 2015)

Weiterer Hinweis, mit dem es sich sicher lösen läßt: Es handelt sich um eine Gruft in einem Schloßpark im Stil eines englischen Landschaftsgartens. Befindet sich in einem Ortsteil 2 eines Ortes mit Doppelnamen. Wasser ist auch in der Nähe.

Also Reussengrab entworfen von Ernst Barlach im Ebersdorfer Schlosspark welches Teil der Ortschaft Saalburg-Ebersdorf ist, die am Bleilochstausee liegt. Hab ich noch nie gesehen das Ding obwohl ich garantiert schon 100 Mal durch den Park gelaufen, gefahren, gejoggt bin. Das Teehäuschen am Pfotenteich allerdings kenne ich 

Hatte ich auch schon mal hier 





Jetzt wirds bei mir aber schwer mit Bildern. Na schauen wir mal, ich wollte ja heute nachmittag eh mal los.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (21. August 2015)

Richtig. Die Fürstengruft der Reussen (jüngerer Linie) im Schloßpark Ebersdorf. Das Grabmal geschaffen von Ernst Barlach. Für mich als Geraer natürlich naheliegende Geschichte, war ja sozusagen unser Hausherr.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reuß-Ebersdorf

Liegt im Park zugegebenermaßen etwas versteckt:

http://www.wege-zu-barlach.de/index.php?id=37

Schade um das schöne Schloß und die herrliche Anlage. Vielleicht sollte man die britische Verwandschaft um Mithilfe bitten. Ist ja nicht vielen bekannt oder bewußt, aber *Auguste Reuß zu Ebersdorf* als Großmutter von Königin Victoria, der "Großmutter Europas", ist ja Vorfahrin der Hälfte aller europäischen Königshäuser.


----------



## jk197 (21. August 2015)

Also der Park ist noch sehr schön aber das Schloss natürlich nun mittlerweile mehr als baufällig. Wie heißt es doch immer so schön: Adel verpflichtet...

Dann doch noch ein Bild. Wo war ich hier und als kleiner Tipp: Gesucht ist der Name der Bank  Noch ein Tipp, es handelt sich weder um die Deutsche noch die Dresdner noch die Commerz Bank.


----------



## derZimbo (22. August 2015)

Danke für die Conrod Bilder! Schade das dort alles verwittert, meiner Meinung nach ein techn. Denkmal! Aber als das Kraftwerk ausser Betrieb genommen wurde gab es sowas ja leider noch nicht.
Das Teehäuschen hätte ich auch erkannt war da vor paar Wochen zu einer Hochzeit geladen.
Die Bank ist allerdings unbekannt.


----------



## jk197 (22. August 2015)

Kleiner Tipp. Der Name hat was mit Schall zu tun und weit weg vom Teehäuschen ist sie auch nicht. Das war dann sicher die Hochzeit, wo ich das Brautpaar beim Fotografieren im Kornfeld gesehen und Geburt habe 

Ich glaub, wenn ich das nächste Mal in Richtung Conrod fahre nehmen ich mal meine hellen Lampe mit.


----------



## derZimbo (23. August 2015)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was Geburt hebe bedeuten soll aber im Kornfeld standen beide nicht


----------



## jk197 (24. August 2015)

gehupt. Blöde Texterkennung beim Fon. So, immer noch keine eine Ahnung, was das für eine Bank ist?


----------



## X-TRIME (24. August 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp. Der Name hat was mit Schall zu tun und weit weg vom Teehäuschen ist sie auch nicht.



Den Hinweis mit dem Schall habe ich mal mit Echo in Zusammenhang gebracht und tatsächlich findet sich im Netz der Begriff Echobank hier wieder und könnte auch wegen der Nähe zu Ebersdorf passen.
Die genaue Stelle habe ich leider nicht ermitteln können.


----------



## jk197 (24. August 2015)

Prima  Es handelt sich um die Echobank und wenn man von dort in Richtung der Wiese ruft, gibt es ein super mehrfaches Echo. Einfach mal bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren. Die Bank selbst erreicht man, wenn man Ebersdorf an der Ruhmühle vorbei Richtung Heinrichstein fährt aber nicht im Pohliggrund sondern oberhalb. Wenn Du mal hier vorbei kommst, zeig ich sie Dir auch gern.

Dann bist Du dran @X-TRIME


----------



## X-TRIME (24. August 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um die Echobank und wenn man von dort in Richtung der Wiese ruft, gibt es ein super mehrfaches Echo.
> Einfach mal bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren.
> Wenn Du mal hier vorbei kommst, zeig ich sie Dir auch gern.[/USER]



Schön, dass man in diesem Forum Kenntnis über spezielle Orte erhält, die einem sonst gänzlich unbekannt bleiben würden !
Danke auch für Dein Angebot - ich mach mir mal Gedanken, ob und wie. Mit dem Rad hin und retour sind das aber für mich ja fast 2 Weltreisen.

Zum neuen Rätsel:
Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich mir den Spaß mit dem sitzenden Schlotfeger als Rätsel erlaube, aber in so eine (ähnliche oder vergleichbare) Situation werde ich wohl nicht wieder kommen. Der Zufall halt!

Frage: In welchem Ort ist das Foto entstanden?

Die spontane Lösung wäre wie ein Fünfer mit Zusatz- und Superzahl und wohl nur vom Hausbesitzer oder Nachbarn zu leisten, aber vielleicht sind die ja hier vertreten.
Ich lasse mal so etwa 1 Stunde Zeit und schiebe dann einen Hinweis nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (24. August 2015)

Gar nicht weit von dem Haus entfernt hat sich in einem kleinen Park, in dem sich mehrere größere Bauten befinden, dieser Geselle nieder gelassen.
Der Ort selbst war schon einmal Teil eines Rätsels - ........... in Ort.


----------



## X-TRIME (25. August 2015)

Zeit für einen weiteren Hinweis:
Wenn man bei der Auffahrt in den Ort, nicht weit bevor man diesen erreicht, den Blick nach rechts wirft, dann bietet sich der folgende Anblick.
So nah ist der Turm allerdings nicht, denn der relativ starke Zoom verfälscht die Distanz ganz ordentlich.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann ist mindestens einer der Protagonisten dieses Threads an dem Turm vorbei gekommen und hat ev. dort halt gemacht .


----------



## jk197 (26. August 2015)

Ach siehste, der Bär sitzt im Garten des Schlosshotels Eyba. Wusste ich doch, dass ich das Viech schon mal irgendwo unterbewusst wahrgenommen hab. Der Turm da steht auf der Gartenkuppe. Es sind übrigens mindestens 2, die schon mal an dem Turm vorbeigekommen sind  Den kann man auch weithin sehen, wenn man von Kamsdorf in Richtung Saalfeld fährt und mal auf dem Höhenzug langschaut. Und welches Dach in Eyba ist das jetzt?


----------



## X-TRIME (26. August 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ach siehste, der Bär sitzt im Garten des Schlosshotels Eyba. Wusste ich doch, dass ich das Viech schon mal irgendwo unterbewusst wahrgenommen hab. Der Turm da steht auf der Gartenkuppe. Es sind übrigens mindestens 2, die schon mal an dem Turm vorbeigekommen sind  Den kann man auch weithin sehen, wenn man von Kamsdorf in Richtung Saalfeld fährt und mal auf dem Höhenzug langschaut. Und welches Dach in Eyba ist das jetzt?



Sauber gelöst , wobei ich sogar eher auf @29erBiker gesetzt habe - lt. GPSies hat er u. a. auf einer Tour Eyba und die "Hintere Gartenkuppe" passiert (gefahren oder eingestellt am 04.03.2011). Ev. habt ihr diese Tour ja gemeinsam unternommen .

Welches Dach/Haus? Aus dem Gissratal hoch kommend (Feldweg) gleich am Ortseingang rechts - wohl das erste direkt an der Straße stehend Haus.

Auf geht's @jk197!


----------



## jk197 (26. August 2015)

Dachte ich mir schon, dass Du nicht mich meinst  Deswegen ja auch 2  Mangels Bilder gebe ich erstmal frei, vielleicht hab ich aber heute Abend was Neues. Wenn sich bis dahin keiner gefunden hat, dann stell ich was ein.


----------



## 29erBiker (27. August 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Sauber gelöst , wobei ich sogar eher auf @29erBiker gesetzt habe - lt. GPSies hat er u. a. auf einer Tour Eyba und die "Hintere Gartenkuppe" passiert (gefahren oder eingestellt am 04.03.2011). Ev. habt ihr diese Tour ja gemeinsam unternommen .
> 
> Welches Dach/Haus? Aus dem Gissratal hoch kommend (Feldweg) gleich am Ortseingang rechts - wohl das erste direkt an der Straße stehend Haus.
> 
> Auf geht's @jk197!



ich schau beim pedalieren immer nach unten weil ich mich so anstrengen muss , den Turm hätte ich dann erkannt, was die Sache mit dem Dach aber nicht einfacher gemacht hätte 
Aber Gissratal ist geil, da geht der Bienenpfad ab und der ist als schneller Trail wärmstens zu empfehlen...


----------



## jk197 (28. August 2015)

Na gut, wenn keiner will, dann doch wieder ich von meiner kleinen Abendrunde vorgestern. Kennt das vielleicht jemand?


----------



## jk197 (30. August 2015)

Ich sehe schon, von Euch ist noch keiner den Rennsteig - Radweg gefahren. Ist da in der Gegend allerdings auch eher blödsinnig, ausser man ist total kaputt und will schnell ans Ziel  das sollte aber reichen als Tipp.


----------



## jk197 (31. August 2015)

Immer noch keiner eine Ahnung? Das hier findet man am anderen Ende des Ortes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (31. August 2015)

Kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich würde auf Brennersgrün oder Rodacherbrunn tippen.


----------



## jk197 (31. August 2015)

Schon ziemlich heiss. Und jetzt konkret? Also auf dem ersten Bild sind ja nun schon zwei eindeutige Hinweise


----------



## 29erBiker (31. August 2015)

Das erste Bild müsste die Einmündung in Rodacherbrunn sein. Links nicht zu sehen die Großbäckerei.


----------



## jk197 (31. August 2015)

Geht doch  dann bist du wieder dran. Wenn mal einer ne Radzierblende verloren hat, kann er mal schauen, ob sie da mit hängt


----------



## 29erBiker (31. August 2015)

Ich geb frei


----------



## sgclimber (3. September 2015)

Dann probier ich es mal, wie heist der Aussichtspunkt an dem ich da stehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (4. September 2015)

Versuch einer Annäherung: Schaust Du auf Lengenfeld unterm Stein?


----------



## sgclimber (4. September 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Versuch einer Annäherung: Schaust Du auf Lengenfeld unterm Stein?



Das ist schon mal Richtig. Gut zu erkennen an der Brücke übers Dorf. Jetzt sollte es nicht mehr so schwer sein den Aussichtspunkt zu bestimmen.


----------



## X-TRIME (4. September 2015)

Faulunger Stein?


----------



## sgclimber (5. September 2015)

Offiziell heißt der Punkt "Faulunger Schranne". Auf der Karte ist der Punkt aber fälschlicherweise mit "Faulunger Stein" bezeichnet, deshalb lasse ich das gelten.  Der "Faulunger Stein" ist ca. 500-1000m weiter des Weges...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## X-TRIME (6. September 2015)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Offiziell heißt der Punkt "Faulunger Schranne". Auf der Karte ist der Punkt aber fälschlicherweise mit "Faulunger Stein" bezeichnet, deshalb lasse ich das gelten.  Der "Faulunger Stein" ist ca. 500-1000m weiter des Weges...



Es war mir schon klar, dass ich mit dem "Faulunger Stein" nicht den exakten Punkt erwischt habe, denn Dein Bild zeigt ja eine Stelle direkt am Waldrand. Der "Faulunger Stein" dagegen liegt, wie von Dir bezeichnet, viel weiter im Holz ....

Übrigens: 
Das Viadukt über den Ort hatte ich gar nicht wahrgenommen, war mir aber nach mehrmaligem Betrachten des Bildes sicher, dass ich genau da suchen muß - wahrscheinlich weil ich sehr oft von Rodeberg/Kloster Zella nach Lengefeld u. Stein mit dem PKW gefahren bin.
Vielleicht bin ich ja als Medium zu gebrauchen  ..........

Zum neuen Rätsel:
Wo sind Storch und Fuchs im trauten Gespräch zu sehen?


----------



## sgclimber (7. September 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Es war mir schon klar, dass ich mit dem "Faulunger Stein" nicht den exakten Punkt erwischt habe, denn Dein Bild zeigt ja eine Stelle direkt am Waldrand. Der "Faulunger Stein" dagegen liegt, wie von Dir bezeichnet, viel weiter im Holz ....


 
Der Aussichtspunkt "Faulunger Stein" liegt auch am Waldrand, nur halt ein paar hundert Meter weiter. Zumindest solange die Beschilderung dort oben stimmt. Der ganze Berg dort heißt wohl laut Karte "Der Stein", das meinst du sicherlich mit weiter im Holz. 

Wie gesagt, ich denke das ist auf der OSM Karte falsch eingetragen, denn genau dort wo laut Karte der Faulunger Stein ist, ist auch das Foto entstanden. Nur halt das dort ein Schild "Faulunger Schranne" hängt, und das Schild "Faulunger Stein" ein paar hundert Meter weiter des Weges. Kann natürlich auch sein das die Beschilderung da oben vertauscht ist...


----------



## X-TRIME (7. September 2015)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Der Aussichtspunkt "Faulunger Stein" liegt auch am Waldrand, nur halt ein paar hundert Meter weiter. Zumindest solange die Beschilderung dort oben stimmt. Der ganze Berg dort heißt wohl laut Karte "Der Stein", das meinst du sicherlich mit weiter im Holz.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich denke das ist auf der OSM Karte falsch eingetragen, denn genau dort wo laut Karte der Faulunger Stein ist, ist auch das Foto entstanden. Nur halt das dort ein Schild "Faulunger Schranne" hängt, und das Schild "Faulunger Stein" ein paar hundert Meter weiter des Weges. Kann natürlich auch sein das die Beschilderung da oben vertauscht ist...



Als ich bei GPSies/OSM nach Deinem Fotopunkt gesucht habe, hat es mir in dem wahrscheinlichen Waldstück nur einen Fixpunkt angezeigt - Faulunger Stein.
Siehe:



 
Der liegt aber nun ein ganzes Stück vom Waldrand entfernt im Wald - nach unserem Sprachgebrauch weiter im Holz = Wald .
Daher dachte ich auch, dass mein Lösungsversuch nicht die genaue Stelle treffen wird und deshalb mit ? versehen.

Grüße


----------



## X-TRIME (7. September 2015)

Hinweis zum Rätselbild Storch und Fuchs:
Wenn man sich dem Ort auf einer der Zufahrtsstraßen nähert, dann hat man u. a. das folgende Bild vor Augen, allerdings relativ stark gezoomt:


----------



## sgclimber (8. September 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Als ich bei GPSies/OSM nach Deinem Fotopunkt gesucht habe, hat es mir in dem wahrscheinlichen Waldstück nur einen Fixpunkt angezeigt - Faulunger Stein.
> Der liegt aber nun ein ganzes Stück vom Waldrand entfernt im Wald - nach unserem Sprachgebrauch weiter im Holz = Wald .
> Daher dachte ich auch, dass mein Lösungsversuch nicht die genaue Stelle treffen wird und deshalb mit ? versehen.
> 
> Grüße


 
Ah jetzt verstehe ich, mein Foto täuscht da von wegen Waldrand. Dort ist eine Felskante die Senkrecht nach unten abbricht. Unten geht der Wald noch einiges weiter. Deshalb siehts auf dem Foto wie Waldrand aus, ist es aber eigentlich nicht.  Das Foto ist tatsächlich laut GPS genau an dem auf der Karte eingezeichneten Punkt entstanden.


----------



## X-TRIME (9. September 2015)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Ah jetzt verstehe ich, mein Foto täuscht da von wegen Waldrand. Dort ist eine Felskante die Senkrecht nach unten abbricht. Unten geht der Wald noch einiges weiter. Deshalb siehts auf dem Foto wie Waldrand aus, ist es aber eigentlich nicht.  Das Foto ist tatsächlich laut GPS genau an dem auf der Karte eingezeichneten Punkt entstanden.



Schön, dass Du das jetzt aufgeklärt hast .
Die logische Folge wäre wohl nun, bei OSM den Wegpunkt entsprechend Deinem Foto von "Faulunger Stein" in "Faulunger Schranne - Hülfensbergblick" umzubenennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (9. September 2015)

Weiterer Hinweis zum Rätselbild Storch und Fuchs:
Nun mal ein erweiterter Blick in die Landschaft. Das tierische Duo befindet sich im Ort am rechten Bildrand.


----------



## ohmtroll (9. September 2015)

Der OSM-Fehler oberhalb Faulungen stammt von mir. Ich hab das mal geändert. http://osm.org/go/0GpxiaqZ


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (9. September 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Weiterer Hinweis zum Rätselbild Storch und Fuchs:
> Nun mal ein erweiterter Blick in die Landschaft. Das tierische Duo befindet sich im Ort am rechten Bildrand.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418878


Blick auf Grossliebringen von der L1048 aus.


----------



## X-TRIME (9. September 2015)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Blick auf Grossliebringen von der L1048 aus.



Ja ja, wieder mal der @Nicolaus0815!
Großliebringen ist natürlich richtig, wobei das Foto in #4853 auf der Nebenstraße nach der L1048 gemacht wurde .


----------



## X-TRIME (11. September 2015)

Halllllooooo ... @Nicolaus0815, wo bist Du?


----------



## X-TRIME (17. September 2015)

Damit unsere Rätselecke nicht ganz einschläft und zur Überbrückung, bis sich @Nicolaus0815 wieder meldet, folgende einfache Aufgabe:
1. Mit welchem Ereignis hat der Wurzelhaufen zu tun?
2. Wo befindet sich dieser - Berg/Ort?


----------



## derZimbo (17. September 2015)

Bestimmt irgend n Öko Biotop


----------



## X-TRIME (17. September 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Bestimmt irgend n Öko Biotop



Da liegst Du leider falsch.

Erinnerst Du Dich noch daran, dass am 1. Januar 2007 die Mehrwertsteuer von 16% auf 19% erhöht wurde?


----------



## derZimbo (18. September 2015)

So lang ist das schon wieder her...
Ich kann da leider keinen Zusammenhang feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (18. September 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> So lang ist das schon wieder her...
> Ich kann da leider keinen Zusammenhang feststellen.



Zugegeben, ich hab das schon ein wenig verschachtelt, aber ein Hinweis, wenn auch nur grob, findet sich darin schon.
Beachte:
*Ereignis* als erste zu beantwortende Frage: Dies und jenes hat sich 19% *zugetragen* - hört sich doch komisch an und passt nicht.

Von der Mehrwertsteuer zu einer Persönlichkeit und etwas genauer:
Am 19. Januar 2007 hat Joachim Deckarm, einer der weltbesten Handballer seiner Zeit (u. a. 1978 Weltmeister) seinen 53. Geburtstag gefeiert. 
OT: Wirklich beeindruckend, wie er nach einem fast vernichtenden Sturz auf einen Betonboden während eines Spieles mit schwerem Schädel-Hirn-Trauma wieder zurück ins Leben gefunden hat !


----------



## meinhardon (18. September 2015)

Januar 2007= Kyrill der Winterorkan
Keine blasse Ahnung welcher Ort gesucht wird.


----------



## X-TRIME (18. September 2015)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Januar 2007= Kyrill der Winterorkan


Das wär schon mal geklärt - geht doch !



meinhardon schrieb:


> Keine blasse Ahnung welcher Ort gesucht wird.


Ja nun, selbst bei vollkommer Ahnungslosigkeit ist zur Lösung nur ein relativ kleiner Schritt.
Alle bekannten relevanten Daten eingegeben und flott auf Enter gehämmert, schon offenbart sich das Lösungsspektrum .
Für alle, die es jetzt schon mit einer Erkältung zu tun haben, ist als Hausmittel Lindenblütentee angesagt .


----------



## X-TRIME (20. September 2015)

Hallo @meinhardon,

ich denke, dass Du mit der richtigen Lösung für Teil 1 -Kyrill- ein neues Rätselbild einstellen solltest.
Leg vor!


----------



## meinhardon (21. September 2015)

Danke für den Staffelstab. Wo war ich ?


----------



## meinhardon (22. September 2015)

kleine Hilfestellung:
Die Bahnlinie ist schon länger stillgelegt. Ein Verein zum Erhalt und touristischen Nutzung wurde gegründet. Bislang gibt es leider keine Nutzung.

sorry für das schlechte Handybild.
Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (22. September 2015)

Ich hab die Brücke auf jeden Fall schon einmal gesehen, nur komm ich gerade nicht drauf....


----------



## kreisbremser (22. September 2015)

Wiesebacher Eisenbahnbrücke/viadukt
Sofern richtig... Ich hab kein Foto zu Hand, weil ich so selten nach Hause komm mit dem Rad.


----------



## meinhardon (23. September 2015)

kreisbremser hat auf jeden fall den richtigen Riecher. Es ist nicht das Wiesebacher Viadukt sondern das benachbarte in Nirkendorf. Die beiden sehen sich aber verdammt ähnlich auf Bildern und unterscheiden sich in der Spannweite. Das Nirkendorfer ist das kleinere.
Für alle Thüringer aus dem Kernland, das Rätsel befindet sich im absolut östlichsten Zipfel des Freistaates.

Somit ist hier freigegeben.
Viele Grüße


----------



## derZimbo (23. September 2015)

Oha da hab ich aber mal richtig falsch gedacht, da war ich nämlich noch nicht.


----------



## kreisbremser (23. September 2015)

wenn du ein neues Foto hast, raus damit.


----------



## jk197 (28. September 2015)

Na damit das hier mal wieder ein bisschen weitergeht, von mir mal wieder ein Bild. Kennt jemand diese Ansicht und weiß nicht nur, in welchem Ort ich mich befinde sondern auch wie das, was man da sieht, heißt?


----------



## derZimbo (28. September 2015)

Ich seh einen Blumenladen


----------



## jk197 (29. September 2015)

Ein Dönerladen ist auch dabei  Und bei dem Bäcker links kann man schön frühstücken...


----------



## derZimbo (29. September 2015)

Aber die Sparkasse ist nicht mehr drauf.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. September 2015)

Du bist auf dem Markt in Saalfeld, hinter Dir ist das Rathaus, ein NKD und ein Photostudio .
Das was man da sieht heißt "Unter den Liden". Die Liden entwickelten sich aus mittelalterlichen Verkaufsständen. 1849 wurde diese Häuserreihe im Stil des Spätklassizismus neu erbaut. Zuvor waren die hier befindlichen Fachwerkhäuser mit niedrigen Arkaden und Holzbalkendecken wegen starker Baufälligkeit abgetragen worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (29. September 2015)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Du bist auf dem Markt in Saalfeld, hinter Dir ist das Rathaus, ein NKD und ein Photostudio .
> Das was man da sieht heißt "Unter den Liden". Die Liden entwickelten sich aus mittelalterlichen Verkaufsständen. 1849 wurde diese Häuserreihe im Stil des Spätklassizismus neu erbaut. Zuvor waren die hier befindlichen Fachwerkhäuser mit niedrigen Arkaden und Holzbalkendecken wegen starker Baufälligkeit abgetragen worden.


 

Sehr schön  Du darfst. Wahrscheinlich hast Du aber gerade mehr Bilder, die nicht aus der Heimat sind, oder


----------



## jk197 (29. September 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Aber die Sparkasse ist nicht mehr drauf.


 
Auch nicht das Venezia


----------



## X-TRIME (29. September 2015)

*Erinnerung* 
an den TE und geschätzten Mountainbiker, der am 29.September 2013 bei einem Endurorennen tödlich verunglückte.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. September 2015)

Ich hab kein Bild zur Zeit,  deshalb geb ich frei.


----------



## jk197 (1. Oktober 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> *Erinnerung*
> an den TE und geschätzten Mountainbiker, der am 29.September 2013 bei einem Endurorennen tödlich verunglückte.


 
In der Zeitung habe ich letztens eine Werbung für das Rennen gesehen und musste auch direkt dran denken. Das ist jetzt am Wochenende, oder?


----------



## kreisbremser (1. Oktober 2015)

sollte man nicht den account stilllegen lassen?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (4. Oktober 2015)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Bild zur Zeit,  deshalb geb ich frei.


Wo steht denn diese Hütte?
Den Sitzgelegenheiten nach zu urteilen könnte das ein Imbiss sein. Ein davor aufgestelltes Schild (habe ich aber nicht mit abgelichtet) verwirft diesen Gedanken aber.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (6. Oktober 2015)

Ein Waldstück welches so ähnlich heißt wie eine Stadt. Nur daß die Stadt in einem anderen Landkreis liegt.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (11. Oktober 2015)

Offentsichtlich (wenn auch verwunderlich) kennt niemand diese Jagdhütte. 
Liegt im Sonder. Südlich von Schlotheim.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xqxdhrdietjfvgef
Ich hatte versucht einen Wegpunkt zu markieren. Weshalb der nicht auf gpsies zu finden ist, entzieht sich meinem Wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (24. Oktober 2015)

Nac´hdem hier jetzt schon fast 2 Wochen Ruhe ist und ich gestern unterwegs war allerdings mit 4 Rädern, will ich das Ganze doch mal wieder ein bisschen beleben. Also, wo war ich hier? So sieht man das übrigens nicht allzu oft allerdings schon relativ lang.


----------



## 29erBiker (24. Oktober 2015)

sieht aus wie unterhalb der Talsperre Hohenwarte die Brücke über die ein Weg zum Parkplatz führt? Das ganze bei Niedrigwasserstand.


----------



## derZimbo (24. Oktober 2015)

Da stand mal ne Kartonfabrik links der Brücke.
Aber dann hat man das Ausgleichbecken gebaut!


----------



## jk197 (25. Oktober 2015)

Genau. Es ist der sogenannte Saalesteg in Hohenwarte unterhalb der Sperrmauer @29erBiker Du hast doch letztens sicher wieder paar Fotos gemacht, ist was verrätseltes dabei? Das Vierrad war übrigens kein Auto


----------



## 29erBiker (25. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht hab ich heute Abend ein Foto, nach der Saisonabschlusstour von Lucas. Start ist jetzt 09:00 Uhr in Saalfeld an den Feengrotten, Wetter sollte passen. Meld mich dann heute Abend nochmal wenns recht ist.


----------



## jk197 (25. Oktober 2015)

Saisonabschluss, welch grausames Wort. Naja, vielleicht sieht man sich ja, nach Saalfeld wollen wir heute auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (25. Oktober 2015)

Wo war ich also heute?


----------



## jk197 (25. Oktober 2015)

Von oben dürfte man in die eine Richtung das hier:





und in die andere das hier sehen


----------



## 29erBiker (25. Oktober 2015)

So ist es....


----------



## gleewik (26. Oktober 2015)

29erBiker schrieb:


> So ist es....


erwähnerswert ist auch die Terrasse der nahegelegenen Gaststätte


----------



## 29erBiker (26. Oktober 2015)

So ist es....


----------



## derZimbo (27. Oktober 2015)

Siehts auf der Terrasse immernoch so aus wie Anno 1985 ?


----------



## 29erBiker (27. Oktober 2015)

Keine Ahnung,  dort war ich zum Zeitpunkt der Entstehung des Fotos nicht.


----------



## jk197 (28. Oktober 2015)

Sagen wirs mal so, aus der Terrasse könnte man mehr machen  Wo wir übrigens gerade bei 25 Jahren sind, fällt mir noch ein Bild ein. Und weil es hier so scheint, als wäre ich der einzige mit einem Bild, löse ich mal auf. Das ist der Aussichtsturm auf dem Kulm bei Saalfeld. Da kann man wirklich schön weit sehen bei schönem Wetter. Die Leuchtenburg siet man, die Kernberge und natürlich hat man einen super Blick auf Saalfeld. Ein Ausflug in die Gaststäte lohnt sich aber trotz leicht brüchiger Terrasse. Der Kuchen schmeckt lecker


----------



## 29erBiker (28. Oktober 2015)

Na endlich ;-)


----------



## jk197 (28. Oktober 2015)

Kommen wir also zum nächsten Bild. Da sieht es auch noch ähnlich wie 1985 aus. Ist halt auch recht geschichtsträchtig und deswegen teils erhalten geblieben. 1985 war ich da zwar auch nicht aber wie ein Bike-Artikel beweist schon 2010  Letzten Montag war ich auch mal wieder da. Nun, wer kennt das vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (29. Oktober 2015)

Na kommt, so schwer ist das nun auch nicht. 2011 hatten wir das hier auch schon mal.


----------



## derZimbo (29. Oktober 2015)

Was hast du mit nem Bike-Artikel aus 2010 zutun?


----------



## jk197 (29. Oktober 2015)

Wenn Du den Artikel liest und anschaust, findest Du es heraus  Da gibts ein Bild, da ist genau dieser Panzer drauf.


----------



## derZimbo (29. Oktober 2015)

Da bin ich mal gespannt auf die Auflösung.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Oktober 2015)

Ist das in Mödlareuth?


----------



## jk197 (29. Oktober 2015)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Ist das in Mödlareuth?



Bingo


----------



## jk197 (29. Oktober 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Artikel liest und anschaust, findest Du es heraus  Da gibts ein Bild, da ist genau dieser Panzer drauf.


Und ich übrigens aufm Panzer


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Oktober 2015)

Geb mangels Bild frei....


----------



## derZimbo (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich find im Weltnetz leider nur diesen Bericht, ohne Panzer.
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...hkqL1xsC3PDIug&bvm=bv.106379543,d.d2s&cad=rja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (30. Oktober 2015)

Gut, dass es nicht alles im Internet gibt. Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass es jetzt nachträglich auch die Printausgaben als Webversion gibt. Aber wenn dann sicher nur gegen Bares. Der Bericht ging über die GST und Henri war dabei für seine Reportage und ich die ersten gut 60 km weil ich die Strecke vorher ein wenig geschützt hatte. Henri hat es dann richtig gepackt und er ist die Strecke dann auch mal komplett gefahren und daraus entstand dann auch diese 3 eilige Reihe, die du oben gefunden hast und ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube auch sein Buch Endlich Rasen, welches 2010 erschienen ist.


----------



## jk197 (5. November 2015)

Lahmer Haufen!  Also, wo war ich am Sonnabend. Mal sehen, ob da noch jemand außer mir war von Euch.


----------



## 29erBiker (5. November 2015)

Du warst in Erfurt auf der Messe?


----------



## jk197 (5. November 2015)

Mit Der halben Familie, ja. War die Sport Aktiv. Und es gab auch paar Zweiräder ohne Motor


----------



## 29erBiker (5. November 2015)

Gut das die Fachkräfte vorher den Platz geräumt haben....


----------



## 29erBiker (5. November 2015)

Ich geb frei.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (6. November 2015)

Irgendwie vermisse ich die West-, Süd- und Nordthüringer in diesem Thred.
Scheinbar hat keiner mehr Lust sich zu beteiligen.


----------



## sgclimber (6. November 2015)

Da freigegeben ist, will ich mal...


----------



## kreisbremser (6. November 2015)

Fangorn wald? Ich hätte nie weggehen dürfen aus Mittelerde


----------



## sgclimber (6. November 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Fangorn wald?



Nö...


----------



## jk197 (6. November 2015)

Das ist in Thüringen? Da will ich mal hin!


----------



## sgclimber (6. November 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Das ist in Thüringen? Da will ich mal hin!



Ja das ist in Thüringen, allerdings am Rand... kannte ich vor zwei Wochen auch noch nicht und hab auch gestaunt.


----------



## 29erBiker (6. November 2015)

Gibt's da Trails?


----------



## sgclimber (6. November 2015)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Gibt's da Trails?


Na klar, sonst wär ich nicht dort gewesen.  Gibt in dem Gebiet einiges an netten Singletrails.


----------



## 29erBiker (6. November 2015)

Aber wo das ist weiß ich immer noch nicht


----------



## kreisbremser (6. November 2015)

Bitte lösen und Trails verraten. Hab schon lang eine Tour in die Heimat geplant.

Liegt es irgendwo im südharz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (6. November 2015)

Nein, im Südharz ist es nicht. Als kleiner Tipp: das Gebiet in dem das Foto entstand liegt ca. 50km südwestlich davon.


----------



## jk197 (7. November 2015)

Hoffentlich nicht im NSG Wartburg Höhe Sonne


----------



## sgclimber (7. November 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht im NSG Wartburg Höhe Sonne



Nein, das ist schon zu weit südlich. Das Gebiet liegt ca. 40km nord/nordwestlich davon. 
Also mit den Tipps, 50km südwestlich des Harzes, 40km nord/nordwestlich von ESA und am Rande Thüringens sollte sich zumindest schonmal das Gebiet ausfindig machen lassen. 

Um das Ganze etwas zu beschleunigen hier noch ein Tipp: auf folgendem Foto, welches in einem nahe gelegenen Museum aufgenommen wurde sieht man die gesuchte Stelle an der das Foto entstand im Hintergrund. 

So sollte es zu lösen sein...


----------



## ohmtroll (7. November 2015)

Könnten das die Kalkklippen am Pferdeloch sein?
Ich kenne zwar die Trails im Südeichsfeld, aber der Blick kommt mir nicht so bekannt vor.
Da gibt es auf jeden Fall sehr schöne Wege...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/noch-jemand-aus-dem-eichsfeld-hier.244188/page-6


----------



## sgclimber (8. November 2015)

Am Pferdeloch ist es nicht. Die Region passt, der gesuchte Punkt ist aber nördlicher. Bei der Tour auf der das Foto entstand bin ich auch am Pferdeloch vorbei gekommen. ☺


----------



## ohmtroll (9. November 2015)

Hmm. Ich hatte zuerst gedacht, das zweite Foto sei bei Burschla aufgenommen...

[edit] aber das ist wohl vom Grenzlandmuseum Sickenberg her fotografiert. 
Müssten dann also die Felsen am Hesselskopf zur Gobert hin sein.
Ich kenn von den Trails oben nur den Blick andersrum ins Hessische ;-)


----------



## sgclimber (9. November 2015)

Auch nicht ganz richtig, um die Sucherei zu beenden lös ich aber mal auf. 

Ja das Bild von "unten" ist am Grenzlandmuseum Stifflersgrund bei Sickenberg entstanden. Die Felsen am Hesselkopf sind aber nicht gesucht. Mein gesuchtes Bild ist am "Dietzenröder Stein" entstanden (oben Mitte auf der Karte). Der Hesselkopf ist noch ein Stück südlicher (auf der Karte unten rechts).


----------



## sgclimber (25. November 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

damit das hier nicht ganz einschläft, ein Bild von vorgestern. Wo war ich hier?





Gruß Stefan


----------



## metbirne77 (25. November 2015)

Hallo Stefan,

ist das bei der Adolfsburg oberhalb von Treffurt?

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (25. November 2015)

Hallo Lars,

ja, das ist richtig. Du bist dran... 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## metbirne77 (25. November 2015)

Dann will ich auch was dafür tun, dass hier nichts einschläft...

Auf welchem Berg wird hier gerastet?

 

Viel Spass beim rätseln!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## metbirne77 (30. November 2015)

Wo seid Ihr alle...

Hat keiner eine Ahnung? Das ist ja wie verhext...


----------



## derZimbo (30. November 2015)

Ist das im Hintergrund der Schmücketurm?


----------



## metbirne77 (30. November 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Ist das im Hintergrund der Schmücketurm?



Der Schmücketurm ist es nicht, aber der im Hintergrund liegt auch am Rennsteig.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## jk197 (30. November 2015)

Gerade hinter dürfte der Inselsberg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metbirne77 (30. November 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Gerade hinter dürfte der Inselsberg sein.



Korrekt!!!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## jk197 (2. Dezember 2015)

Hmmm, von wo aus entzieht sich aber trotzdem noch meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## metbirne77 (2. Dezember 2015)

Dort gibt es schöne Trails, empfehlenswert ist die Fahrtrichtung bergab, bergauf wird es einem fast übel...


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Dezember 2015)

metbirne77 schrieb:


> *Dort* gibt es schöne Trails, empfehlenswert ist die Fahrtrichtung bergab, bergauf wird es einem fast übel...


Willst du uns nicht verraten, wo genau *dort* ist? 
Das Revier rund um den Inselberg ist groß.


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## metbirne77 (2. Dezember 2015)

Na gut, ein Tipp noch:

Tabarz ist nicht weit weg...


----------



## ohmtroll (2. Dezember 2015)

metbirne77 schrieb:


> Dort gibt es schöne Trails, empfehlenswert ist die Fahrtrichtung bergab, bergauf wird es einem fast übel...


Unterm Übelberg steht laut OSM eine Hexenbank. 
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/50.8597/10.5098


----------



## metbirne77 (2. Dezember 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Unterm Übelberg steht laut OSM eine Hexenbank.
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/50.8597/10.5098



Übelberg ist richtig!!! Der Abzweig zur Hexenbank ist kurz vorm Bild.

Du bist dran...


----------



## ohmtroll (2. Dezember 2015)

ok:


----------



## X-TRIME (2. Dezember 2015)

Du warst (ohne Abmeldung bei Mama?) spielen - in Bad Frankenhausen.

VG nach Breitenworbis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (3. Dezember 2015)

Da liegts Du haargenau richtig, das Foto ist just in dem Moment des Abmeldens bei Mama auf dem Marktplatz in Bad F aufgenommen.
Übrigens dort am Bierwagen, in schillerndes Violett gekleidet, steht die Fliederkönigin. Rechts daneben machen zwei Herren Musik bzw. was sie für Musik halten. Diese Beschallung animierte uns, fluchtartig zum Spielen in Richtung Hornungshöhe/Rudolphsteig zu verschwinden.
Du bist dran.


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Dezember 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Rechts daneben machen zwei Herren Musik bzw. was sie für Musik halten. Diese Beschallung animierte uns, fluchtartig zum Spielen in Richtung Hornungshöhe/Rudolphsteig zu verschwinden.


... wie Recht wir damit hatten. 

Und zum Glück gibt´s in Bad Frankenhausen noch andere Lokalitäten.


----------



## X-TRIME (3. Dezember 2015)

@ohmtroll:
Da seid ihr ja von BW nach Bad F und retour eine ganz ordentliche Runde gefahren und HM sollten da auch einige zusammen gekommen sein .

Da war so vor etwa einem Monat meine Runde sicher deutlich einfacher. An welchem Ort bin ich da vorbei gekommen?


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Dezember 2015)

@X-TRIME : War eine Raum-Sondershausen-Mixed-Tour mit weniger km und hm, dafür aber mehr in der Sonne sitzen (Eiscafe Bad F). 
Daher war Deine Runde mit einem mir scheinbar unbekannten Aussichtspunkt sicher deutlich anstrengender


----------



## X-TRIME (4. Dezember 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @X-TRIME : War eine Raum-Sondershausen-Mixed-Tour mit weniger km und hm, dafür aber mehr in der Sonne sitzen (Eiscafe Bad F).



Auch keine schlechte Idee mit Sonne und Eis/Kaffee/Kuchen/Torte .



ohmtroll schrieb:


> @X-TRIME :
> Daher war Deine Runde mit einem mir scheinbar unbekannten Aussichtspunkt sicher deutlich anstrengender



In dieser Ecke kann man sich eigentlich nicht so richtig abarbeiten, es sei denn, man würde richtig bolzen und auf Tempo gehen.
Dem Alter bin ich deutlich entwachsen.
Im Rahmen dieser Tour habe ich mir, auch in der Sonne sitzend, ein frisch gezapftes gegönnt .

Übrigens:
Von meinem Rastpunkt aus ist es bis zur Einkehr gar nicht mehr so weit - auf der Bank sitzend und den Blick nach halblinks richtend (am gesuchten Ort vorbei) kann man den Ort der Einkehr ausmachen.
Die 2,2 km am Wegweiser ist die Entfernung nach GH.


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich strapaziere nochmal meine Einkehr als Weg zum Ziel.

Es ist eigentlich gar keine richtige Gaststätte, obwohl man hin und wieder auch mal eine Bratwurst oder eine Suppe angeboten bekommt.
Bei nicht zu tiefen Temperaturen sitzt man in aller Regel im Freien und genießt ein kühles blondes aus eigener Herstellung.
In direkter Linie zwischen dem gesuchten Ort und dem der Einkehr liegt noch ein kleines Örtchen.

Radfahrer, auch Mountainbiker, u. a. aus Rudolstadt, Arnstadt, Ilmenau oder auch Erfurt trifft man dort bevorzugt auf einer Feierabendrunde.


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Dezember 2015)

Aus einer günstigeren Perspektive sieht der gesuchte Ort so aus:


----------



## X-TRIME (7. Dezember 2015)

Nun nochmals ein Bild mit weiteren Details und dem Hinweis, dass man, um aus der Region Saalfeld/Rudolstadt/Ilmenau zur Autobahn Richtung Erfurt kommen zu wollen, zuerst unbedingt durch diesen Ort und später an diesem Ort vorbei fahren (Umfahrung) mußte.
Im Herbst 2001 hat sich diese Anbindung an die BAB allerdings erledigt, wird aber aktuell wieder diskutiert.


----------



## chelli (7. Dezember 2015)

Ohne deinen letzten Tipp hätte ich das Bild nicht erkannt, so ist es aber sehr einfach, du stehst nördlich von Trassdorf mit Blick in südliche Richtung auf den Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (7. Dezember 2015)

chelli schrieb:


> Ohne deinen letzten Tipp hätte ich das Bild nicht erkannt, so ist es aber sehr einfach, du stehst nördlich von Trassdorf mit Blick in südliche Richtung auf den Ort.



Passt  und bitte weiter machen!

Dem Wegweiser folgend kommt man nach 2,2 km nach Griesheim (GH).
Halt gemacht hatte ich in Singen - Brauerei (eigene Herstellung) .


----------



## Kasebi (7. Dezember 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Passt  und bitte weiter machen!
> 
> Dem Wegweiser folgend kommt man nach 2,2 km nach Griesheim (GH).
> Halt gemacht hatte ich in Singen - Brauerei (eigene Herstellung) .


Singen lohnt aber auch als Startpunkt für MTB Touren. ZB Singener Berg und Umgebung. Bin dort 2010 auf dem Thüringen Weg unterwegs gewesen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## chelli (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich musste etwas länger suchen um ein Bild zu finden was ich noch nicht eingestellt hatte, aber ich habe folgendes gefunden:





Was ist auf dem Bild zu sehen und von wo aus wurde es aufgenommen?


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Dezember 2015)

chelli schrieb:


> Was ist auf dem Bild zu sehen und von wo aus wurde es aufgenommen?


Du steht auf der Teufelskanzel und blickst auf Hohenfelden mit dem Stausee.


----------



## chelli (8. Dezember 2015)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Du steht auf der Teufelskanzel und blickst auf Hohenfelden mit dem Stausee.


Das ist natürlich 100%ig richtig,  du bist dran!


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Dezember 2015)

chelli schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich 100%ig richtig,  du bist dran!


Na dann ...





Wo steht dieser historische Grenzstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (8. Dezember 2015)

Die zweite Seite.


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Dezember 2015)

Ca. 600 m nordwestlich des dreiseitigen Grenzsteines kann man diese Felsformation bewundern.





Sie gehört zu einem Flächennaturdenkmal.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Dezember 2015)

Als letzten Tipp habe ich noch diesen Blick:





Nun aber ...


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich behaupte es ist der dreiherrenstein am Hang. Hab noch mehr zur Auswahl, aber die sehen noch falscher aus.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Dezember 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Ich behaupte es ist der dreiherrenstein am Hang. ...


Nun ja, Dreiherrenstein stimmt schon. Aber welchen Hang meinst du?


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Dezember 2015)

Den bei floh-seligenthal. dreiherrenstein am hangweg sollte es heißen. Ich liege sicher falsch, aber danke für dieses Rätsel. Ein Grund mehr mal wieder nach Hause zu fahren.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Dezember 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Den bei floh-seligenthal. dreiherrenstein am hangweg sollte es heißen.


Nein, der ist es nicht. Floh-Seligenthal befindet sich ca. 27 km westlich vom gesuchten Dreiherrenstein.



kreisbremser schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr mal wieder nach Hause zu fahren.


Das ist sicherlich richtig. Wobei auch andere Mütter auch schöne Töchter haben.


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Dezember 2015)

Ok.
Er befindet sich im hainich.
SWE steht auf der einen Seite für Sachen-Weimar-Eisenach.? Mehr kann ich nicht sagen.
Hab verzweifelt nach wildkatzen gesucht bei meinem letzten Aufenhalt, aber leider keine in freier Wildbahn angetroffen.
Der Hainich bleibt für mich ein Rätsel.


----------



## derZimbo (11. Dezember 2015)

Sieht für mich irgendwie nach der Eisenacher Ecke aus, auch wegen der Brücke.


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Dezember 2015)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Floh-Seligenthal befindet sich ca. 27 km westlich vom gesuchten Dreiherrenstein.





kreisbremser schrieb:


> Er befindet sich im hainich.


Öhm ... das passt gar nicht, der Hainich ist woanders.

Dann will ich mal lösen. Der gesuchte Dreiherrenstein steht an den Grenzen von Angelroda, Geraberg und Martinroda. Die Felsformation gehört zum FND Kammerlöcher und das auf dem letzten Bild zu sehenden Bauwerk ist die Brücke über die Zahme Gera in Richtung Geraberg.

Das nächste Rätselbild bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (11. Dezember 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Sieht für mich irgendwie nach der Eisenacher Ecke aus, auch wegen der Brücke.


Ziemlich zeitgleich ... aber auch nicht richtig. Siehe #4977 auf Seite 200.


----------



## derZimbo (11. Dezember 2015)

Das ist das Problem bei den Dreiherrensteinen, es gibt einfach zu viele


----------



## kreisbremser (11. Dezember 2015)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Öhm ... das passt gar nicht, der Hainich ist woanders.
> 
> Dann will ich mal lösen. Der gesuchte Dreiherrenstein steht an den Grenzen von Angelroda, Geraberg und Martinroda. Die Felsformation gehört zum FND Kammerlöcher und das auf dem letzten Bild zu sehenden Bauwerk ist die Brücke über die Zahme Gera in Richtung Geraberg.
> 
> Das nächste Rätselbild bitte.



Du musst dich irren.  
Ich glaub ich hab mich total in Steinen verheddert.


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Dezember 2015)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das nächste Rätselbild bitte.



Wenn keiner will, ich habe noch eins:




Wozu gehört dieses Portal und wo befindet es sich?


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Dezember 2015)

Das Portal gehört zu einem künstlichen Stollen, an dem Benediktinermönche maßgeblich mitgewirklt haben sollen.


----------



## derZimbo (14. Dezember 2015)

Waren die nicht in SLF unterwegs, die Jungs?


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Dezember 2015)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Waren die nicht in SLF unterwegs, die Jungs?


Wer, die Benediktinermönche? Die waren sicherlich nicht nur in SLF unterwegs. 
In Fall des Rätsels waren sie ca. 80 km weit entfernt.


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Dezember 2015)

Der Stollen, durch den ein künstlicher Wasserlauf fließt, ist ca. 540 m lang.


----------



## chelli (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiss es ja aber mir fehlen leider Bilder für das nächste Rätsel. ☺

Gesendet von meinem SGP612 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (15. Dezember 2015)

chelli schrieb:


> Ich weiss es ja ...


Ich kann mich erinnern, dich dort gesehen zu haben.


----------



## metbirne77 (15. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ist das der Mönchstunnel, der von Göllingen nach Bendeleben durch den Hanfenberg führt?

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Dezember 2015)

metbirne77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist das der Mönchstunnel, der von Göllingen nach Bendeleben durch den Hanfenberg führt?
> 
> ...


Ja, er ist es. Auf dem Foto ist das südliche Portal zu sehen.
Bitte mach weiter!


----------



## metbirne77 (15. Dezember 2015)

Dann auf ein Neues!

Wo haben wir hier Rast gemacht?




 

Viel Spass beim rätseln...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## metbirne77 (17. Dezember 2015)

Seid Ihr alle schon im Feiertagsmodus oder ist es eine außerplanmäßige Frühjahrsmüdigkeit...

Hier nochmal ein Build´l aus einer anderen Perspektive, vielleicht 300m weg vom ersten Standpunkt.
Eventuell hilfts...





Jetzt aber...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## X-TRIME (17. Dezember 2015)

Interessante Bilder, aber bist Du sicher, dass Du sie in die richtige Region verfrachtet hast ? 
Aufgrund der ganz ordentlichen Felsformation verorte ich sie eher in das Wettersteingebirge/Bayern oder das Zittauer Gebirge/Sachsen !

Nähe Oberhof, Oberschönau, Steinbach-Hallenberg???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metbirne77 (17. Dezember 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Interessante Bilder, aber bist Du sicher, dass Du sie in die richtige Region verfrachtet hast ?
> Aufgrund der ganz ordentlichen Felsformation verorte ich sie eher in das Wettersteingebirge/Bayern oder das Zittauer Gebirge/Sachsen !
> 
> Nähe Oberhof, Oberschönau, Steinbach-Hallenberg???



Hallo,

der Felsen sieht schon sehr nach Alpen aus, auch die Hütte mit dem "Alpenvereinszeichen". Wir sind aber doch in Thüringen.
Nähe Oberhof kommt hin, Oberschönau oder Steinbach- Hallenberg sind ein Stück weiter weg.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## exposure (17. Dezember 2015)

Da gibts sicher recht schmales Wasser und auf dem Stein, da brüten Falken.


----------



## X-TRIME (17. Dezember 2015)

exposure schrieb:


> Da gibts sicher recht schmales Wasser und auf dem Stein, da brüten Falken.



Ewig nichts mehr von ihm gehört und deshalb freudig seine (leicht verhüllte) Lösung nachvollzogen .
_Schmales Wasser_ und _Falken_ waren mir immer noch ein Rätsel, bis ich über die Kletterfelsen um Oberhof auf den Falkenstein und die Falkensteinhütte gekommen bin.

Gut geflüstert @exposure, jetzt bist Du dran und kannst lauter werden!

Halt, ich war jetzt vorlaut. 
@metbirne77 hat das Wort .


----------



## metbirne77 (18. Dezember 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Ewig nichts mehr von ihm gehört und deshalb freudig seine (leicht verhüllte) Lösung nachvollzogen .
> _Schmales Wasser_ und _Falken_ waren mir immer noch ein Rätsel, bis ich über die Kletterfelsen um Oberhof auf den Falkenstein und die Falkensteinhütte gekommen bin.
> 
> Gut geflüstert @exposure, jetzt bist Du dran und kannst lauter werden!
> ...



Hallo,

richtig ist es auf jeden Fall, auch wenn es leicht verhüllt war... 
@exposure - lass es krachen und stell das nächste Bild ein!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## exposure (18. Dezember 2015)

Na mal sehen , ob ich was finde, habe lange keine Fotos mehr gemacht.
Aber die Gegend um Tambach-Dietharz , insbesondere um die Schmalwassertalsperre
ist sehr sehenswert.

Wo war ich hier? Nein, das ist kein norwegischer Fjord im Kleinformat. 

http://abload.de/img/comp_imag1829q5o8w.jpg


----------



## jk197 (18. Dezember 2015)

Könnte der geflutete Schieferbruch in Lehesten sein. Die Perspektive erschließt sich mir aber noch nicht so recht, wahrscheinlich,weil du über irgendeinen Zaun geklettert bist


----------



## exposure (18. Dezember 2015)

Richtig, Schieferpark Lehesten, war ja fast ein Heimspiel für dich oder? Über einen Zaun bin ich nicht geklettert,
ist ein Aussichtspüunkt, da wo die kleinen Eisenbahnen im Schieferpark stehen.

Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## jk197 (18. Dezember 2015)

Muss erstmal suchen.


----------



## jk197 (18. Dezember 2015)

Hab was, also, wo war ich?





Oh, hab gerade gesehen, dass ich den 5.000 Beitrag in diesem Thread hatte. Ich geb ne Runde Cyberpils aus...


----------



## kreisbremser (18. Dezember 2015)

Cyberpills. Du hast ein L vergessen. .
Du warst im Audi-Trabant-Autohaus stotternheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (18. Dezember 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Hab was, also, wo war ich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch und schön, dass wieder Dynamik in den Thread kommt.
Insgeheim hatte/habe ich immer noch die Hoffnung, dass irgendwann aus Cyber Realität wird. Kann ja ein schönes Vorhaben für Interessierte 2016 werden.

Zum Bild: Sieht grad wie das Landratsamt Schleiz aus.


----------



## jk197 (18. Dezember 2015)

Nö, Schleiz isses nicht


----------



## jk197 (18. Dezember 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Cyberpills. Du hast ein L vergessen. .
> Du warst im Audi-Trabant-Autohaus stotternheim



Nö, Stotternheim isses auch nicht. Ich fand den Kontrast echt witzig


----------



## jk197 (19. Dezember 2015)

Also kleiner Hinweis. Die Autos geben schon nen direkten Bezug zu dem, wovor sie stehen und wenn man durch einen der Durchgänge geht, kommt man in einen Park.


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Dezember 2015)

Es scheint kein mtb Hotspot zu sein


----------



## jk197 (19. Dezember 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Es scheint kein mtb Hotspot zu sein


 Das Eis und der Espresso nebenan sind sehr passabel und man kann drumherum schon sehr schön auf schmalen Pfaden wandeln  mir solls ganz recht sein, dass es kein Hotspot ist, bleibt mehr Platz für mich


----------



## X-TRIME (19. Dezember 2015)

Wenn nicht Schleiz, dann halt Lobenstein - Stadtverwaltung: Heiraten im "Neuen Schloss". 
Anfahrt in/mit Extremen (Trabi/Audi), wobei der Trabi schon schicker aussieht .

Danach Wandeln im angeschlossenen Kurpark, nebst Eis und .......


----------



## jk197 (19. Dezember 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Wenn nicht Schleiz, dann halt Lobenstein - Stadtverwaltung: Heiraten im "Neuen Schloss".
> Anfahrt in/mit Extremen (Trabi/Audi), wobei der Trabi schon schicker aussieht .
> 
> Danach Wandeln im angeschlossenen Kurpark, nebst Eis und .......


 Jetzt hat ers  Die Rennpappe ist definitiv die ungewöhnlichere Hochzeitskutsche. Das Eis gönn ich mir allerdings lieber nach ner Tour auf 2 Rädern.


----------



## kreisbremser (20. Dezember 2015)

Wo wird da gefahren? An der Talsperre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (20. Dezember 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Wo wird da gefahren? An der Talsperre?



Auch. Oder im Koseltal oder auf der Eicheleite oder rund um den Sieglitz oder oder oder  Rennsteig ist auch gleich um die Ecke übrigens.


----------



## X-TRIME (21. Dezember 2015)

Der Rennsteig ist von der Hütte des folgenden Rätselbildes ein gutes Stück entfernt und um zum Rennsteig zu kommen fährt man ziemlich sicher nicht daran vorbei, es sei denn, man wohnt in einer etwas höher gelegenen Ortschaft.
Die Hütte selbst liegt am Ende einer Sackgasse eines Waldweges und ist gar nicht so weit von einem gut besuchten Aussichtspunkt mit Tiefblick entfernt.

Die Ecke ist auf jeden Fall auch für Biker ein lohnenswertes Revier und muß fast ausschließlich erst einmal erklimmt werden.

An welcher Hütte habe ich halt gemacht?


----------



## X-TRIME (22. Dezember 2015)

Schubrakete zur Rätselbildlösung:
Die gesuchte Hütte steht auf einer Bergkuppe, auf der sich in etwa 800 m Luftlinie der folgende Aussichtspunkt/auch Hütte mit Tiefblick befindet:





Der Blick von unten zeigt sehr gut, dass der Aussichtspunkt/Hütte auf einem ordentlichen Felsen thront.

Von dem Aussichtspunkt aus öffnet sich dieser Blick (aufgenommen allerdings ca. 50 Hm unterhalb des Aussichtspunktes):


----------



## 29erBiker (22. Dezember 2015)

Bin mir so ziemlich sicher das es der Trippstein im Schwarzatal ist. Auf dem unteren Bild sieht man links ziemlich versteckt das Schloss von Schwarzburg


----------



## X-TRIME (22. Dezember 2015)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Bin mir so ziemlich sicher das es der Trippstein im Schwarzatal ist. Auf dem unteren Bild sieht man links ziemlich versteckt das Schloss von Schwarzburg



Na also, geht doch .
Jetzt noch ca. 800 m Luftlinie weiter oder auch zurück gedacht ..........


----------



## 29erBiker (22. Dezember 2015)

da muss ich passen, bin bisher am Trippstein immer den Zickzack runter nach Schwarzburg, weiter noch nie. Zurück kenn ich dann nur die Rolle und die Suppenschüssel aber keine Hütte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (22. Dezember 2015)

29erBiker schrieb:


> da muss ich passen, bin bisher am Trippstein immer den Zickzack runter nach Schwarzburg, weiter noch nie. Zurück kenn ich dann nur die Rolle und die Suppenschüssel aber keine Hütte....



Sowohl über Rolle als auch die Suppenschüssel kommt man zu der gesuchten Hütte, wobei der Weg über die Suppenschüssel vom Trippstein aus der direktere ist.
Komischer Weise war mir bis Spätsommer dieses Jahres diese Hütte auch noch nicht bekannt und selbst im örtlich näheren Bekanntenkreis gab es dazu kaum Kenntnis.

Da wundert es mich nicht, dass Du zwar recht nah, aber noch nicht da warst.
Vorher war in den einschlägigen Karten nur der Berg bezeichnet; seit etwa 1 Monat gibt es da aber weitergehende Details .


----------



## 29erBiker (23. Dezember 2015)

Hmm, wenn ich mir dann die einschlägigen Karten anschaue, kann es eigentlich nur die Kienberghütte auf dem Kienberg auf 526m sein


----------



## X-TRIME (23. Dezember 2015)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich mir dann die einschlägigen Karten anschaue, kann es eigentlich nur die Kienberghütte auf dem Kienberg auf 526m sein



Passt  - und bitte neu vorlegen.

Ich kann nur jedem raten, der sich einmal in dieser Ecke befindet, den kleinen Abstecher zu dieser Hütte zu machen.
Irgendwie geht von diesem Platz eine ganz besonders einladende Stimmung aus - passendes Wetter voraus gesetzt (siehe Bild ).

An die Foristen und stillen Teilhaber:


 X-TRIME


----------



## derZimbo (23. Dezember 2015)

Danke, frohes Fest. Schön das es diesen Thread gibt. Immer wieder sehr interessant.


----------



## metbirne77 (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich wünsche auch allen schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch!

Bis 2016 in aller Frische...

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## 29erBiker (23. Dezember 2015)

Schönes Fest und einen guten Rutsch auch von mir und ich geb mangels Bilder frei....


----------



## kreisbremser (23. Dezember 2015)

Weihnachtlich Grüße nach thüringen.


----------



## jk197 (27. Dezember 2015)

Im Schnitt 1.000 Beiträge pro Jahr, das ist doch was. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 5. Geburtstag Wo bin ich Thread! Und die stillen Gedanken sind beim Threaderöffner. Wer hätte gedacht, dass ich am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag bei zweistelligen Plusgraden und herrlichem Sonnenschein nochmal auf ne Tour komme, deswegen das Bild auch erst heute. Also, wo war ich unterwegs und von wo aus habe ich hier was fotografiert?


----------



## jk197 (28. Dezember 2015)

Na, keiner ne Idee? Oder keiner ein Bild? Im Tal verläuft übrigens ne Bundesstraße, da sind sicher schon welche von Euch lang gefahren.


----------



## derZimbo (28. Dezember 2015)

Weitisberga?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (28. Dezember 2015)

Nein, ist nicht der Henneberg aber die Bundesstraße ist schon mal die Richtige


----------



## kreisbremser (28. Dezember 2015)

bad lobenstein, fotografiert in östliche richtung.


----------



## jk197 (28. Dezember 2015)

Und was sieht man dann da?


----------



## kreisbremser (28. Dezember 2015)

, wenn ich das nur wüsste. steinbruch, oder ähnliches. kann da leider keinen namen angeben.


----------



## jk197 (28. Dezember 2015)

Na lassen wirs mal gelten, das ist der Steinbruch am Muckenberg zwischen Bad Lobenstein und Saaldorf. Die Windräder im Hintergrund sind bei Schilbach. Dann bist Du wieder dran.


----------



## kreisbremser (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich geb frei, muss noch ne weile arbeiten.


----------



## jk197 (29. Dezember 2015)

Na, dann will ich nochmal, hatte da noch eine Idee. Also, wo war ich hier  Mal sehen, ob das einer hinbekommt.


----------



## jk197 (29. Dezember 2015)

Kleiner Tipp schon mal vorab, damit es nicht ganz so schwierig wird: Der Ort hat was mit Bully Herbig zu tun  Nicht, dass ich Euch jetzt noch mehr verwirre.


----------



## X-TRIME (29. Dezember 2015)

jk197 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp schon mal vorab, damit es nicht ganz so schwierig wird: Der Ort hat was mit Bully Herbig zu tun  Nicht, dass ich Euch jetzt noch mehr verwirre.



Ohne Deinen Hinweis wäre das ja wie die Suche der Stecknadel im ....... gewesen.
Bully Herbig und ein Ort in Thüringen:
Verfilmung der erfolgreichen Ballonflucht 1979 - Startpunkt damals zwischen Heinersdorf und Oberlemnitz.

Wenn ich mir das auf der Karte so anschaue, dann könnte das im Abgleich mit Deinem Bild auf eine Freifläche zwischen den Orten in Form eines ungleichseitigen Dreiecks (links unten begrenzt durch eine Baumreihe) hindeuten.

Liege ich damit richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (30. Dezember 2015)

Perfekt  Auf dem Schild am Baum ist zu lesen: Ballonwiese 16.9.1979 20 Minuten bis Naila. Ich bin schon mal gespannt, wann die Filmteams anrücken  Du bist dran.


----------



## X-TRIME (30. Dezember 2015)

Wie schon geschrieben, ohne den Hinweis auf Bully Herbig (für mich) nahezu unlösbar.
Raffinierte Kombination aus Örtlichkeit/Rätselbild und Moment der Zeitgeschichte von Dir .

Nach dem Weihnachtsbraten und kalorienreichem selbstgebackenen Stollen kam diese Sperre zur Unterbrechung des aufwärts Strampelns  gerade recht.
In Richtung welchen Höhenortes fotografiere ich.
Kenner können sicher auch den Bergrücken, von dem die Aufnahme gemacht worden ist, benennen.


----------



## jk197 (31. Dezember 2015)

Also ich würde jetzt mal sagen, dass das Arnsgereuth ist. Wobei sich mir die Richtung noch nicht so wirklich erschliesst. Im Hintergrund könnten allerdings die Kernberge sein. Kann aber auch was ganz anderes sein 

Guten Rutsch wünsch ich Euch allen.


----------



## X-TRIME (31. Dezember 2015)

Während ich jetzt noch darüber sinniert habe, wie ich den Hinweis formuliere, warst Du zwischenzeitlich schneller mit einem Lösungsvorschlag.
Von der Höhe her könnte es wohl passen, aber die Gegend stimmt nicht.

So kommt man hin:
Sofern man den Namen der Stadt, deren östlicher Ausläufer über dem Rad links zu sehen ist, in die Google-Suche eingibt, wird man immer auch ins tiefste Bayern gelotst.
Namentlich gibt es im erweiterten Sinn für alle 3 Örtlichkeiten Gemeinsamkeiten:
Sowohl für den gesuchten Ort sowie für die Stadt im Bild und das Dingens in Bayern .


----------



## X-TRIME (31. Dezember 2015)

Das Rätsel von hinten aufgezäumt:
In der Nähe der Örtlichkeit (nicht Dorf oder Stadt! - dort geht es nicht in die Höhe, sondern ca. 190 m in die Tiefe) in Bayern gibt es etwas, das es auch in Oberhof gibt und da geht es auch runter mit ordentlich Zahn .


----------



## X-TRIME (31. Dezember 2015)

Allen Rätselfreunden und Beobachtern einen guten Rutsch, selbst wenn es über eine Bob- und Rennschlittenbahn ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (1. Januar 2016)

Gibts in Thüringen nen Winterberg?


----------



## X-TRIME (1. Januar 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Gibts in Thüringen nen Winterberg?



Es scheint, als hätte ich die Suche mit meinen Hinweisen nur verschlimmbessert.
Drum setz ich jetzt noch einen drauf und frage: Weiß jemand, ob die Band *kingslake* gestern Abend in H aufgespielt hat?

Kingslake ist ganz nah bei H!


----------



## X-TRIME (2. Januar 2016)

Alle noch im Feiermodus oder ist der Kampf mit dem Kater noch nicht entschieden?

Auflösung: Gesuchter Ort: Horba - auch genannt Seestadt Horba.
Mein Hinweis in #5040 auf die namentliche Gemeinsamkeit der 3 Örtlichkeiten bezog sich auf:
König*see*-Rottenbach, der Königs*see* in Bayern und *See*stadt Horba.
Aufgenommen wurde der umgewedelte Ansitz auf dem Rückweg (Rückberg) zwischen Lichta und Egelsdorf.

Übrigens: Die Band kingslake gibt es tatsächlich in Königsee und die Stadt ist hier der Namensgeber - passt doch.
Kurz vor der Dämmerung bin ich kürzlich an dieser Ansiedlung vorbei gekommen. Im Hintergrund ist ebenfalls wieder H zu sehen .
Wo befindet sich diese?


----------



## jk197 (5. Januar 2016)

Da gibts aber auch eine Fülle von kleinen Orten. Könnte es Unterhain sein?


----------



## X-TRIME (5. Januar 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Da gibts aber auch eine Fülle von kleinen Orten. Könnte es Unterhain sein?



Unterhain ist es leider nicht, aber Du bist schon nah dran.
Viel mehr als das, was man auf dem Trampel sieht, gibt es da wirklich nicht. Dahinter befinden sich noch ein paar Nebengelasse, die zu den beiden Wohnhäusern gehören.

Es handelt sich auch um keinen eigenen Ort/Ortsteil und gehört schon immer zu ......
Wer dort auf schmalen Pfaden fährt, kann leicht auch berittenen Vierbeinern begegnen.


----------



## 29erBiker (5. Januar 2016)

Wenn man in Google Earth schaut könnte es der obere Teil von Allendorf sein, gegenüber der Fasanerie


----------



## X-TRIME (5. Januar 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Wenn man in Google Earth schaut könnte es der obere Teil von Allendorf sein, gegenüber der Fasanerie



Kein , sondern !
Einen Eigennamen gibt es dafür nicht, aber es hieß wohl früher: Die da oben auf der Burg.

Nach der nicht schlechten Vorlage von @jk197 sind wir auf Deine neue Herausforderung gespannt.


----------



## 29erBiker (5. Januar 2016)

Ich muss wieder freigeben, keine neuen Bilder zur Hand....


----------



## X-TRIME (5. Januar 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Ich muss wieder freigeben, keine neuen Bilder zur Hand....



Dann spiel ich halt mal Schiedsrichter und bring den Anschieber jk..... in die Vorhand .


----------



## jk197 (6. Januar 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Dann spiel ich halt mal Schiedsrichter und bring den Anschieber jk..... in die Vorhand .



Na toll  Na gut, eins hab ich ja noch. Also, wo war ich hier und was sieht man. Das was rechts ist, war übrigens mal links und was in der Mitte ist, sollte mal auf dem linken Rest stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (6. Januar 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Das was rechts ist, *war übrigens mal* links und was in der Mitte ist, *sollte mal* auf dem linken Rest stehen



Bezieht sich das auf ein schon mal von Dir eingestelltes Rätselbild?


----------



## derZimbo (6. Januar 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> ...was in der Mitte ist, sollte mal auf dem linken Rest stehen


...und wurde vom Opa meiner Frau zusammengezimmert!


----------



## jk197 (6. Januar 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> ...und wurde vom Opa meiner Frau zusammengezimmert!


Coole Sache, so klein ist die Welt. Dann kannst du ja auch lösen


----------



## jk197 (6. Januar 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das auf ein schon mal von Dir eingestelltes Rätselbild?


Nö, nur auf dieses Bild


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Januar 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Nö, nur auf dieses Bild



Da lag ich ja vollkommen daneben .
Mein Gedanke war bei links, rechts und mittig, dass Du eine von Dir schon einmal eingestellte Örtlichkeit aus einer so um die 180° versetzten Perspektive noch einmal zur Lösung gestellt hast.

Nach der Meldung von @derZimbo hatte ich da schon Klarheit über meine Unklarheit und der soll jetzt mit der Wahrheit schnell rausrücken .


----------



## derZimbo (6. Januar 2016)

Das Bild zeigt den Berg nahe Heinersdorf mit dem "Gipfelkreuz" drauf (sollte als christliches Symbol dienen) davor führt die B90 nach Lobenstein. Aufgenommen ist es glaub ich vom Plattenweg zur LPG nach Helmsgrün.
Ein Rätselbild hab ich leider gerade nicht zur Hand, muss daher freigeben.


----------



## jk197 (7. Januar 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Das Bild zeigt den Berg nahe Heinersdorf mit dem "Gipfelkreuz" drauf (sollte als christliches Symbol dienen) davor führt die B90 nach Lobenstein. Aufgenommen ist es glaub ich vom Plattenweg zur LPG nach Helmsgrün.
> Ein Rätselbild hab ich leider gerade nicht zur Hand, muss daher freigeben.



Nahezu richtig aber ich lasse es gelten. Der Plattenweg, den Du meinst ist rechts von mir. Ich bin oberhalb von Heinersdorf aus Richtung Wurzbach unterwegs gewesen. Da hab ich übrigens nen schönen Trail gefunden, allerdings war ich den da natürlich wiedermal bergauf unterwegs  Wird aber in meiner nächsten Runde bergab eingebaut. Als Erklärung zu links, rechts, Mitte für die Aussenstehenden. Links kann man noch den Stumpf eines Mobilfunkmastes erkennen, der rückgebaut wurde, dafür ist dann rechts der entstanden, der zumindest ein kleines bisschen weiter weg ist vom Ort. Auf den Stumpf sollte dann eventuell das Kreuz, wurde so aber nicht realisiert, dafür bekam das Kreuz dann aber seinen Platz auf dem Hügel, bei welchem es sich um den sogenannten Lerchenhügel handelt.

Na kommt schon, gibts vielleicht mal wieder paar Bilder aus dem Norden oder Westen Thüringens?


----------



## derZimbo (8. Januar 2016)

So Freunde, wer ist hier zu sehen und wo steht Er?


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Januar 2016)

Juri Gagarin am Juri-Gagarin-Ring in Erfurt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (8. Januar 2016)

Die Häuser erinnern mich irgendwie an Erfurt, wenn man vom Ringelberg runter in die Innenstadt fährt


----------



## derZimbo (8. Januar 2016)

Beides Richtig, der Torsten war schneller.


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Januar 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Beides Richtig, der Torsten war schneller.


Ich hätte erst einmal gucken sollen, ob ich Fotos fürs Rätsel habe. Habe leider keine.
Deswegen darf der Stauseetrailer @jk197 weiter machen.


----------



## jk197 (8. Januar 2016)

Dem sind leider auch gerade die Bilder ausgegangen. Freie Fahrt für jemand anderen!


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Januar 2016)

*reinmogel*






Einen Tipp hätte ich auch gleich schon:
Ist nicht vom Fahrrad aus aufgenommen


----------



## Der_Torsten (8. Januar 2016)

Klinikum Bad Berka?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (8. Januar 2016)

Keine Klinik, aber das DRK war im Bilde.


----------



## mag13 (9. Januar 2016)

Burg Bodenstein?


----------



## ohmtroll (9. Januar 2016)

Burg Bodenstein. Im Bild links vorn, dahinter die ex-DRK-Bildungsstätte und der Gasthof Bodenstein.
Das Gebiet in OSM mit vielen schönen Trails...


----------



## X-TRIME (12. Januar 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Burg Bodenstein. Im Bild links vorn, dahinter die ex-DRK-Bildungsstätte und der Gasthof Bodenstein.
> Das Gebiet in OSM mit vielen schönen Trails...





ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ist nicht vom Fahrrad aus aufgenommen



Ballon, Hubschrauber oder Jet ?

Wenn @mag13 nach 3 Tagen nicht mag (schade), dann zeig halt erneut Deine schöne nördliche Heimat.


----------



## mag13 (12. Januar 2016)

Oh, Sorry, voll verpennt... Asche auf mein Haupt.
Dummerweise muss ich auch noch weitergeben da ich hier keine Bilder habe.
Grüße


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Januar 2016)

@X-TRIME : Vom UL-Flieger (kleines Sportflugzeug) - als Gast hat man ja die Hände frei 

Damit es weitergeht, füge ich mal ein Rätselbild ein:


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Januar 2016)

Tipp? Südlich von Erfurt.


----------



## X-TRIME (15. Januar 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Tipp? Südlich von Erfurt.



Nahezu 2 Tage habe ich fast bis zur Ermattung in und im erweiterten Umkreis um Heiligenstadt/Worbis/Bleicherode/Dingelstädt nach Kirchen, Burgen und Klöstern gesucht - leider Fehlanzeige.

Mit dem Hinweis war die Fährte gelegt zu: Niederburg Kranichfeld.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Januar 2016)

Haha  schön, dann mach mal weiter


----------



## X-TRIME (15. Januar 2016)

@ohmtroll: Aus dem Herzen des Eichfeldes nach Kranichfeld ist auch ne ganz ordentliche Tour - mit RR?

Auf einer relativ späten Einrolltour im vorigen Jahr (mit tlw. Straße) bin ich in dieser Ecke vorbei gekommen.
Was ist zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (15. Januar 2016)

Das ist von Kranichfeld auch nicht so weit weg, oder?


----------



## X-TRIME (15. Januar 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Das ist von Kranichfeld auch nicht so weit weg, oder?



Die einen sagen so, die anderen so ...... .
Alles eine Frage des Maßstabes:
Wenn ich die Deutschlandkarte kpl. auf den Bildschirm lege, dann werden sowohl Kranichfeld als auch der gesuchte Ort/Gebäude von Erfurt geschluckt .
Je weiter ich hinein gehe, desto ....

Ich nehme aber fast an, Du hast die Lösung schon parat, oder?


----------



## Super_Selle (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo
Ist es vielleicht Burg Ehrenstein in Ilmkreis auf dem gesuchten Bild?

Kette rechts und Sport frei 
Marcel


----------



## jk197 (16. Januar 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Die einen sagen so, die anderen so ...... .
> Alles eine Frage des Maßstabes:
> Wenn ich die Deutschlandkarte kpl. auf den Bildschirm lege, dann werden sowohl Kranichfeld als auch der gesuchte Ort/Gebäude von Erfurt geschluckt .
> Je weiter ich hinein gehe, desto ....
> ...


Naja, ich nehme einfach mal an, dass ich daran auf einem meiner Wege nach Erfurt vorbei komme und @Super_Selle richtig liegt. Kranichfeld liegt auf einem meiner anderen Wege nach Erfurt


----------



## X-TRIME (16. Januar 2016)

Super_Selle schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ist es vielleicht Burg Ehrenstein in Ilmkreis auf dem gesuchten Bild?
> 
> Kette rechts und Sport frei
> Marcel



Willkommen und gleich ein Volltreffer .
Schaun wir doch mal, wo sich ein Neuling so rumdrückt .

@jk197:
Die Aufnahme entstand auf der Ortsverbindungsstraße zwischen Kleinhettstedt und Döllstedt - oben auf der Kuppe kurz vor Döllstedt.
Diese Strecke tangiert nur die bekannten Ortsverbindungen und mir war diese Ecke bis vor wenigen Jahren weitgehend unbekannt.


----------



## Super_Selle (16. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich die Spielregeln richtig verstanden habe, darf ich euch jetzt ein Bilderrätsel stellen?


----------



## jk197 (16. Januar 2016)

Super_Selle schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Spielregeln richtig verstanden habe, darf ich euch jetzt ein Bilderrätsel stellen?


----------



## Super_Selle (16. Januar 2016)

Dann versuchen wir es einmal mit diesem Bild. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Super_Selle (16. Januar 2016)

Noch ein kleiner Tip. Der gesuchte Punkt ist ca. 15 bis 30 km vom letzten Bilderrätsel entfernt. (Je nach Streckenwahl )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## querto (16. Januar 2016)

Die Mauer sieht aus wie die am Luisenturm bei Kleinkochberg. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, war erst zwei- oder dreimal da.


----------



## Super_Selle (17. Januar 2016)

querto schrieb:


> Die Mauer sieht aus wie die am Luisenturm bei Kleinkochberg. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, war erst zwei- oder dreimal da.



Das ist vollkommen richtig.


----------



## querto (17. Januar 2016)

Cool, die Heimat erkenne ich zum Glück noch. Den Luisenturm hab ich mal entdeckt, als ich versuchte die Strecke des Schiller-Staffellaufes abzufahren. Ein Vorhaben, das ich bisher noch nie vollständig umsetzen konnte.

Okay, neues Rätsel. An welchem nicht flachen Berg habe ich hier mein Fahrrad im Herbstwald versteckt? Die wunderschöne Stadt im Hintergrund wird ja sicher jeder erkennen.


----------



## jk197 (17. Januar 2016)

Schön im Wood versteckt das Jabba  Hinten Jena, unten vielleicht Maua? Dann bist Du wohl irgendwo oberhalb des Saaletals. Laut Maps dann vielleicht der Spitzenberg (nach Deinem flachen Hinweis ziemlich sicher ).


----------



## querto (17. Januar 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Schön im Wood versteckt das Jabba  Hinten Jena, unten vielleicht Maua? Dann bist Du wohl irgendwo oberhalb des Saaletals. Laut Maps dann vielleicht der Spitzenberg (nach Deinem flachen Hinweis ziemlich sicher ).


Komplett korrekt, du Fuchs. 

Wenn man an der Stelle links abbiegt, kommt man ins Leutratal. Wo es dank der Verlegung der Autobahn mittlerweile herrlich ruhig und idyllisch ist.


----------



## jk197 (17. Januar 2016)

Unser verstorbener Hund war ein von der Leutraquelle... Ich muss erstmal nach Bildern suchen und gebe solange mal frei. Kannst übrigens gern mal wieder am Stausee vorbeikommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## querto (17. Januar 2016)

Wenn es sich mal wieder ergibt, komm ich sehr gern an den Stausee. Aber nur wenn das Wetter besser ist als damals. 

Ich hätte noch ein Bild. Erkennt jemand diesen Aussichtspunkt? Kleiner Tipp, hinter den Blättern am linken Rand ist eine weithin sichtbare Burg versteckt.


----------



## X-TRIME (19. Januar 2016)

Welch schöner Aussichtspunkt!
Bis heute war mir dieser vollkommen unbekannt und das, obwohl ich 10 Jahre in Jena zu Hause war .

Gesucht hatte ich anfangs in der Nähe der Dornburger Schlösser, aber mit dem Verweis auf die verdeckte *Burg* konnte das nicht aufgehen.
Die Leuchtenburg hatte ich auch im Visier, doch auf/bis Rothenstein bin ich nicht gekommen.

Zum Aussichtspunkt *Bastei* über Rothenstein hat mich der Besuch der Webseite herr.... geführt.
Sehr schöne Bilder in "Der schönste Herbst im Saaletal" .


----------



## querto (19. Januar 2016)

Rothensteiner Bastei ist natürlich korrekt.  Die gibt es auch noch nicht so lange, zumindest nicht in dieser Form. Zu Ostzeiten war es Sperrgebiet und nach der Wende dauerte es ein paar Jahre, bis der Truppenübungsplatz geräumt war. Erst vor ca. 10 Jahren wurde die Bastei dann wiederhergerichtet. Für meine Großeltern war es ein Riesenerlebnis, als sie nach der Wende endlich wieder an den Platz konnten, den sie nur noch aus ihrer Jugend kannten.

Und es freut mich sehr, wenn dir die Bilder gefallen.


----------



## X-TRIME (20. Januar 2016)

Da bin ich ja hinsichtlich der Nichtkenntnis der Rothensteiner Bastei entlastet, denn meine jenaer Zeit liegt doch schon einige Jahrzehnte zurück.

Nach dem Zugewinn eines tollen Aussichtspunktes um Jena nun wieder zurück zu einem wahrscheinlich allseits bekannten und leicht zu erratenden Ort.
Wo bin ich vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit vorbei gekommen?





Nun, wahrscheinlich hatte ich meine Erwartung an *allseits bekannt* und *leicht zu erraten* wohl doch etwas zu hoch angesetzt, wobei ich sicher bin, dass einige, egal ob mit MTB oder PKW dort schon vorgefahren sind.

Das ziemlich große Areal ist fast vollstandig von solchen Mauern eingerahmt und liegt auf einer Bergkuppe nur wenige 100 Meter abseits einer Hauptstraße.


----------



## reizhusten (22. Januar 2016)

Das ist der Eingang zur Fasanerie oberhalb von Schwarzburg.


----------



## X-TRIME (22. Januar 2016)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Das ist der Eingang zur Fasanerie oberhalb von Schwarzburg.



Klare Ansage und richtig dazu .


----------



## reizhusten (23. Januar 2016)

OK, heut morgen habe ich das tolle Wetter genutzt um ein Motiv zu suchen. Hier ist es:



Unter welchen imposanten Bauwerk bin ich heute durchgefahren? Ich habe noch ein Bild von 53 m weiter unten aus dem Tal welches dieses Bauwerk überspannt, das zeig ich aber erst wenn es bis morgen niemand eraten hat.


----------



## Der_Torsten (23. Januar 2016)

Das sieht mir doch ganz nach der Umleitung vom Geraradweg aus.  Zwischen Molsdorf und Neudietendorf  die Brücke über die A71 und drüber geht die neue ICE Trasse.


----------



## reizhusten (24. Januar 2016)

Ganz kalt, nicht nur wegen dem Schnee! Aber eine Autobahn ist schon mal richtig. Die beiden Bauwerke ersetzen ein altes historisches Bauwerk, welches in kleinem Maßstab auch so aussah und eine Bahnlinie wird hier nicht gekreuzt.
Aus dem Tal, das der Brücke den Namen gibt, sieht es so aus:



Der Name könnte religiösen Menschen einen Schrecken einjagen.


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Januar 2016)

Das müssten die beiden Brücken der BAB 4 über´s Teufelstal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reizhusten (24. Januar 2016)

Richtig, torsten macht weiter.


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Januar 2016)

Das sind schon imposante Bauwerke:




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1954321]
	
[/URL]


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Januar 2016)

Wer kennt diese Auffahrt?


----------



## _torsten_ (26. Januar 2016)

Man kann über diesen Weg ca. 210 hm am Stück absolvieren und kommt nach 2.1 km zu einem 363 m üNN hoch gelegenen Berggasthaus.


----------



## frx_Bender (26. Januar 2016)

sieht wie die Zufahrt zum Jenzighaus in Jena aus.


----------



## _torsten_ (26. Januar 2016)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> sieht wie die Zufahrt zum Jenzighaus in Jena aus.


Das ist eine Zufahrt zum Jenzighaus.
Du darfst weitermachen.


----------



## frx_Bender (26. Januar 2016)

wahrscheinlich zu leicht und ich weiß auch nicht ob es schon dran war, aber mal sehen..


----------



## Super_Selle (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber könnte es das Kyffhäuserdenkmal sein?

Sport frei 
Marcel


----------



## frx_Bender (26. Januar 2016)

Kyffhäuserdenkmal ist richtig, ist auch gerade so noch Thüringen. 
Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Super_Selle (26. Januar 2016)

Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, ist das überhaupt noch in Thüringen. Ich würde sagen bis zur Landesgrenze sind es noch 500 m.


----------



## Super_Selle (26. Januar 2016)

Vom Rand Thüringens wieder zurück in die Mitte. Wer kann mir sagen wo ich hier war?


----------



## jk197 (28. Januar 2016)

Super_Selle schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, ist das überhaupt noch in Thüringen. Ich würde sagen bis zur Landesgrenze sind es noch 500 m.



Da kommt weiter nördlich schon noch Nordhausen und das gehört auch zu Thüringen. Also da hatte ich schon Bilder, die waren wesentlich näher an der Grenze (weil direkt auf der Grenze ).


----------



## Super_Selle (28. Januar 2016)

Der gesuchte Berg befindet sich im Landkreis, Weimarer Land.

Das ganze aus einer anderen Perspektive
Bei diesen Bild habe ich auch den letzten hm erklommen und stehe ganz oben.


----------



## jk197 (29. Januar 2016)

Der Mast kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, sieht man den, wenn man von Dienstedt Richtung Remda fährt?


----------



## Super_Selle (29. Januar 2016)

Ja, genau. Du bist in der richtigen Gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Super_Selle (30. Januar 2016)

Der gesuchte Berg ist 484 hm hoch.
Ich hoffe das erleichtert die Suche nach  der Antwort.

Sport frei
Marcel


----------



## X-TRIME (30. Januar 2016)

Super_Selle schrieb:


> Der gesuchte Berg ist 484 hm hoch.
> Ich hoffe das erleichtert die Suche nach  der Antwort.



Ohne viel Wind zu machen und zugegeben, ohne die Höhenangabe wäre es für mich nicht lösbar gewesen - Du warst auf dem Windberg mit der Windberghütte nahe Barchfeld/Kranichfeld.
Da war @jk197 mit Dienstedt schon auf der richtigen Fährte, hat sich dann Richtung Remda doch noch vergallopiert .


----------



## Super_Selle (30. Januar 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Ohne viel Wind zu machen und zugegeben, ohne die Höhenangabe wäre es für mich nicht lösbar gewesen - Du warst auf dem Windberg mit der Windberghütte nahe Barchfeld/Kranichfeld.
> Da war @jk197 mit Dienstedt schon auf der richtigen Fährte, hat sich dann Richtung Remda doch noch vergallopiert .



Das ist natürlich die vollkommen richtige Antwort.
Du bist dran, das nächste Bild Bitte.


----------



## jk197 (31. Januar 2016)

Naja, der Mast ist weithin sichtbar und mir war nicht so recht klar, aus welcher Richtung man ihn auf dem Bild sieht. Kann das sein, dass der zum Erfurter Flughafen gehört? Oder da war doch auch noch ein kleinerer Flugplatz. Mir fällt gerade mit Erschrecken auf, dass das schon 20 Jahre her ist, dass ich da mindestens wöchentlich langgefahren bin.


----------



## X-TRIME (31. Januar 2016)

@jk197:
An was Du Dich noch nach 20 Jahren so erinnern kannst . Ich stelle auch gerade mit Erschrecken fest, dass ich zu dieser Zeit Radfahren überhaupt noch nicht auf dem Schirm hatte.
Hinsichtlich des Mastes denke ich, dass es sich um den Sendemast auf dem Kalmberg bei Breitenherda handeln könnte.

Regional geht es jetzt etwas südwestlich des letzten Rätsels. Wo befindet sich dieser Springbrunnen (die Örtlichkeit dort hat einen Eigennamen)?


----------



## X-TRIME (1. Februar 2016)

Der gesuchte Springbrunnen (und der namensgebende Platz) befindet sich in der Nähe von I....
Aus einer anderen Perspektive hat man folgenden Blick, der allerdings noch nicht die gesamte Größe des Platzes offenbart.


----------



## ohmtroll (1. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht das Hermann Schaeffer Denkmal bei Ilmenau? 
Soll das da links ne Glaslinse symbolisieren (aus dem Glasgerätebau)?


----------



## chelli (2. Februar 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Vielleicht das Hermann Schaeffer Denkmal bei Ilmenau?



Das dürfte ziemlich sicher korrekt sein, beim erste Bild war ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, beim 2. Bild habe ich aber erkannt das ich dort auch schon mal mit dem Bike war. ☺

Folgendes habe ich dazu auf die schnelle im Netz finden können:
http://ilmenau.thueringer-allgemein...n-Ilmenau-und-Manebach-restauriert-1316717179


----------



## X-TRIME (2. Februar 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Vielleicht das Hermann Schaeffer Denkmal bei Ilmenau?



 ...und ab geht wieder die Reise in den hohen Norden Thüringens - zumindest was den Standort des Lösers betrifft.
Das Prof. Hermann Schaeffer Denkmal ist ein Teil der richtigen Lösung, wobei das Denkmal Bestandteil der Anlage Sophienthal ist.
In den einschlägigen Karten OSM/GPSies ist dieser Platz leider nicht einheitlich gekennzeichnet.



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Soll das da links ne Glaslinse symbolisieren (aus dem Glasgerätebau)?



Wohl eher nicht, wenn man die folgende Beschreibung liest:


----------



## ohmtroll (2. Februar 2016)

Trailfinder können das nächste Rätselbild heutzutage online lösen, früher hätte man eine spezielle Papierkarte gebraucht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (2. Februar 2016)

Wichtig sind die unterste und die oberste Markierung.


----------



## ohmtroll (3. Februar 2016)

Nochn Tipp:
http://hiking.waymarkedtrails.org/en/?zoom=9&lat=51.25095&lon=11.20401&hill=0


----------



## sgclimber (4. Februar 2016)

Die beiden Wege meinte ich ja erkannt zu haben, aber keine Ahnung wo die parallel laufen. Ist das in der Nähe der Burg Scharfenstein, oberhalb Kreuzebra?


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Februar 2016)

Genau, Nähe Burg Scharfenstein oberhalb Kreuzebra ist richtig.
Das gemeinsame Auftreten muss nicht "parallel" heißen, sondern kann ganz konkret "kreuzen" bedeuten.
Der HET  kreuzt den Pilgerweg Loccum-Volkenroda auf der südlichen Route bei der Werdigshäuser Kirche und auf der nördlichen Route bei Burg Scharfenstein.
Dazu kommt der rote Querbalken vom Dünwanderweg, also ist es der nördliche Punkt.
Alles Wanderwege, die erst auf dem Mountainbike richtig schön werden. 
Bei so vielen Markierungen erschien es mir einfach, mit Hilfe von Wanderkarten den Schnittpunkt zu finden, aber naja...
@sgclimber  bist dran.


----------



## sgclimber (4. Februar 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Alles Wanderwege, die erst auf dem Mountainbike richtig schön werden.
> @sgclimber  bist dran.



War zwar schon auf beiden Wegen unterwegs, allerdings noch nicht in der Gegend des letzten Fotos. Da muss ich also unbedingt mal hin... wenn denn mal das Wetter endlich etwas besser wird. 

So hier ein neues Foto:

Wo befindet sich dieser Durchgang, durch den ein schöner Singletrail führt?


----------



## jk197 (4. Februar 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Nochn Tipp:
> http://hiking.waymarkedtrails.org/en/?zoom=9&lat=51.25095&lon=11.20401&hill=0



Danke für die Karte  Kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Su1dakra (4. Februar 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Nochn Tipp:
> http://hiking.waymarkedtrails.org/en/?zoom=9&lat=51.25095&lon=11.20401&hill=0


Cool- danke für den Link- die Seite kannte ich auch noch nicht


----------



## sgclimber (5. Februar 2016)

Ich denke das ist wohl zu schwer... Ich geb mal paar Tipps.

Dieser "Durchgang" soll wohl ursprünglich ein Wasserdurchlauf gewesen sein. Der Durchlauf wurde erst vor einigen Jahren wieder entdeckt und die Schlucht in der er liegt wurde wieder gangbar gemacht. Durch die Schlucht fürt nun ein zwar recht kurzer, aber wunderschöner Singletrail.  Gesucht ist der Name der Schlucht.


----------



## sgclimber (7. Februar 2016)

Ok, wohl viel schwieriger als gedacht. Das ganze befindet sich in der Nähe von Mihla! Das müsste helfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (8. Februar 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Ok, wohl viel schwieriger als gedacht. Das ganze befindet sich in der Nähe von Mihla! Das müsste helfen...



Mit dem Hinweis Mihla und im Abgleich mit dieser Beschreibung 
http://chris-vom-jahnsteinhof.blogspot.de/2013/03/ich-bin-durch-den-wind.html
gehe ich davon aus, dass Du die Wolfsschlucht unsicher gemacht hast .


----------



## sgclimber (8. Februar 2016)

Genau die ist es! Bin das erste mal sogar trotz GPS am Eingang der Schlucht vorbei gesegelt. Aus versehen verirrt man sich da kaum hin.


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Februar 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Genau die ist es! Bin das erste mal sogar trotz GPS am Eingang der Schlucht vorbei gesegelt. Aus versehen verirrt man sich da kaum hin.


Ich bin zu d... zum finden. Helft mir bitte.


----------



## X-TRIME (8. Februar 2016)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich bin zu d... zum finden. Helft mir bitte.



Mein Kartenstudium verlief ebenfalls negativ .

Schöne Runden kann man auch in der folgenden Ecke drehen. Dabei bin ich u. a. an dieser Bank vorbei gekommen.
Welcher Persönlichkeit ist die gewidmet?


----------



## sgclimber (8. Februar 2016)

Dort ist die Wolfsschlucht...


----------



## X-TRIME (8. Februar 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Dort ist die Wolfsschlucht...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 461363



Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (9. Februar 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Mein Kartenstudium verlief ebenfalls negativ .
> 
> Schöne Runden kann man auch in der folgenden Ecke drehen. Dabei bin ich u. a. an dieser Bank vorbei gekommen.
> Welcher Persönlichkeit ist die gewidmet?



Irgendeinem ..orscher und N..., ich nehme mal an "Forscher und Naturfreund" und da kommt bei Goggel als erstes Mal Dr. Adolf Franke völlig ungeprüft.


----------



## jk197 (9. Februar 2016)

Und wenn man dann bei Goggle mal die "Frankebank" sucht...


----------



## X-TRIME (9. Februar 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Und wenn man dann bei Goggle mal die "Frankebank" sucht...



Ja was soll man dazu noch sagen - als Rätsellöser bist Du halt ne ganz sichere Bank .


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Februar 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Dort ist die Wolfsschlucht...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 461363


Da bin ich dann also auch schon *vorbei* gefahren.


----------



## jk197 (9. Februar 2016)

Na dann, was sieht man zentral im Hintergrund und ja, es sieht tatsächlich ein wenig unterbelichtet aus


----------



## jk197 (10. Februar 2016)

Na gut, ein kleiner Tipp. Addiert man zum Namen des Berges einen Buchstaben, hat man einen Vogel  Und dran vorbeigefahren seid Ihr sicher fast alle schon aber auf der dem Betrachter abgewandten Seite


----------



## X-TRIME (10. Februar 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Na gut, ein kleiner Tipp. Addiert man zum Namen des Berges einen Buchstaben, hat man einen Vogel  Und dran vorbeigefahren seid Ihr sicher fast alle schon aber auf der dem Betrachter abgewandten Seite



Versuch einer Präzisierung:
Vogel im Sinne wie Meise, Spatz bis hin zu ..... Milan, oder aber auch Geflügel, das häufig auch in der Pfanne landet?


----------



## jk197 (10. Februar 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Versuch einer Präzisierung:
> Vogel im Sinne wie Meise, Spatz bis hin zu ..... Milan, oder aber auch Geflügel, das häufig auch in der Pfanne landet?



Singvogel 

Einer übrigens, den ich recht schön finde.


----------



## X-TRIME (10. Februar 2016)

Meine Frage hinsichtlich Geflügel hatte den Hintergrund:
Bei Marktgölitz gibt es den Utenberg und mit P davor wäre das ja eine mögliche Lösung gewesen; sofern eben Geflügel.

Nun doch Singvogel. Da gibt es bei Unterwirbach den Eisenberg. Mit M davor hat man eine schöne Herde Singvögel .


----------



## jk197 (10. Februar 2016)

Der Buchstabe kommt zwischenrein und so schön sind Meisen dann auch wieder nicht  Was auf dem Bild vielleicht auch etwas untergeht ist der tagsüber weithin sichtbare Funkmast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (10. Februar 2016)

Soso, der S*t*ieglitz gefällt Dir also besser als die Meisen . 
Jetzt könnte es wohl passen: Sieglitzberg bei Neuendorf/Bad Lobenstein - auch mit Funkmast.


----------



## jk197 (11. Februar 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Soso, der S*t*ieglitz gefällt Dir also besser als die Meisen .
> Jetzt könnte es wohl passen: Sieglitzberg bei Neuendorf/Bad Lobenstein - auch mit Funkmast.



Jetzt hat ers 

Na man muss schon sagen, dass der Stieglitz ein interessanteres Gefieder als ne Meise hat


----------



## X-TRIME (11. Februar 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Na man muss schon sagen, dass der Stieglitz ein interessanteres Gefieder als ne Meise hat



Da will ich Dir nicht widersprechen.
Gerade eben hat an unseren Futterstellen ein Gimpelpärchen halt gemacht - auch schöne Vögel.
Seit vorigem Jahr fällt mehrmals am Tag eine kleine Horde (so um die 10 St.) Schwanzmeisen ein, die ich vorher nicht gekannt oder gesehen hatte.



jk197 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat ers



Schon witzig, dass es von den Voraussetzungen her unter Weglassung des speziellen Standortes 3 mögliche Lösungen gegeben hätte (bei weiterem Suchen ev. auch noch mehr).

Nun wieder mal ein Platz zum rechts/links Liegenlassen oder auch Verweilen. Wie heißt dieser?


----------



## jk197 (11. Februar 2016)

Bei uns gibt es noch den Henneberg, da müsste man nicht mal was dazu nehmen


----------



## X-TRIME (12. Februar 2016)

Der Platz ist benannt nach dem Dingens  direkt hinter der linken Bank und hat im erweiterten Sinn etwas mit der Jagd zu tun.
Fährt man noch ein Stück gerade im Wald weiter und dann etwas nach unten, trifft man kurz vor einem Ort auf dieses Schild:


----------



## jk197 (13. Februar 2016)

Also in Bezug auf Jagd würde mir bei dem Dingens nur Salzlecksäule einfallen  Und deer Downhiller macht ja wohl eher ne Straßenrennfahrerfigur  Lustiges Schild.


----------



## X-TRIME (13. Februar 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Also in Bezug auf Jagd würde mir bei dem Dingens nur Salzlecksäule einfallen



Bist mit .....säule schon ziemlich nah dran, aber für die Wildversorgung u. a. gibt es weiter gefasst einen Überbegriff.
Leider ist der Standort der Säule momentan weder bei Maps noch bei OSM/GPSies hinterlegt. Bei OSM/GPSies wird er aber demnächst erscheinen.
Zur Örtlichkeit - vom Aufnahmestandpunkt aus rückwärts gesehen:
ich kam aus einem Ort, der wiederum einen Vogel, majestätisch ausschreitend, im Namen hat.
Zusätzlich erhellend kann auch noch des folgende Bild sein:







jk197 schrieb:


> Lustiges Schild.



Gerade deswegen aufgenommen und man hat dort für den seltenen Fall der Begegnung der Downhiller mit Wanderern/Tourern sicherheitstechnisch ordentlich vorgesorgt .
So sind die Mittelthüringer halt .


----------



## derZimbo (14. Februar 2016)

Langsam wirds Interessant


----------



## X-TRIME (15. Februar 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Zur Örtlichkeit - vom Aufnahmestandpunkt aus rückwärts gesehen:
> ich kam aus einem Ort, der wiederum einen Vogel, majestätisch ausschreitend, im Namen hat.



Ort - hier gleich Dorf. Dort könnte auch der Stapperklorch zu hause sein  - zumindest dem Namen nach.
Ich bin dann nach L gefahren und nach etwa 1/3 der Strecke kam ich an der Säule vorbei. Um Irrtümern gleich vorzubeugen: Ich war nicht nach Leimbach unterwegs .
Die gesuchte Stelle ist übrigens mittlerweile bei OSM/GPSies eingetragen und damit ersichtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (16. Februar 2016)

Letzte Ausfahrt:
Ich kam aus einem Dorf, genauer gesagt, bin da durchgefahren. 
Freie Auswahl: 
Stapperklorchdorf, Stapperdorfklorch, Dorfklapperstorch, Dorfstapperklorch, Klorchdorfstapper, Storchsdorf, Dorfstorch, Klapperdorf, Dorfklapper ….....


----------



## derZimbo (16. Februar 2016)

Onkel Google sagt mir das das die HegeSäule im Storchsdorfer Wald ist.


----------



## X-TRIME (16. Februar 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Onkel Google sagt mir das das die HegeSäule im Storchsdorfer Wald ist.


 
Auf der Strecke von Storchsdorf nach Leutnitz ...... 
Da kommt man auch an dem Schild mit dem rasanten Abfahrer vorbei.


----------



## derZimbo (16. Februar 2016)

Ich muss leider freigeben, hab nüschd an Bildmaterial zur Hand.


----------



## Su1dakra (20. Februar 2016)

Na bevor hier alles einschläft- wo bin ich?


----------



## X-TRIME (22. Februar 2016)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> Na bevor hier alles einschläft



.... wäre wahrscheinlich ein kleiner Wachmacher ganz hilfreich .

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, an dieser Stelle schon vorbei gekommen zu sein.
Meine Nachforschungen hinsichtlich Kneipp,- bzw. Tretbecken (hoffe, dass es sich um ein solches handelt) waren bisher erfolglos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Su1dakra (22. Februar 2016)

Kein Kneipbecken aber neue Perspektive. Hier dürfte jeder Thüringer schon mal gewesen sein


----------



## _torsten_ (22. Februar 2016)

Es könnte eine gefasste Quelle sein. Nur welche ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Februar 2016)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> Kein Kneipbecken aber neue Perspektive. Hier dürfte jeder Thüringer schon mal gewesen sein



An nem Bratwurststand?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (22. Februar 2016)

Werraquelle?


----------



## Su1dakra (22. Februar 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Werraquelle?


So stand es zumindest auf dem Schild 
Du darfst


----------



## _torsten_ (22. Februar 2016)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> Hier dürfte jeder Thüringer schon mal gewesen sein





Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Werraquelle?


Ich noch nicht.


----------



## Su1dakra (22. Februar 2016)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich noch nicht.


schäm dich


----------



## X-TRIME (23. Februar 2016)

Wenn man nach Werraquelle sucht, findet man 2 Lösungen:
Die von @Su1dakra gerade eingestellte und die im folgenden Bild.






Diese wurde von mir in #4448 gesucht und in #4451 von @29erBiker gelöst; sie befindet sich in der Nähe von Masserberg/Fehrenbach.

Schön, dass nun auch die 2. Lösung gesucht und gefunden wurde.

Weitere Infos im folgenden Link - hoffentlich nunmehr auch wirklich zu öffnen:
http://www.zur-werraquelle.de.

Welch Freude - der fast schon verloren geglaubte @Nicolaus0815 ist wieder aufgetaucht .


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Februar 2016)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> schäm dich


Nö!  
Ich bin auch noch nie den Rennsteig als Ein- oder Mehrtagestour gefahren.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Februar 2016)

Kann man auch als Rentner noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (23. Februar 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Kann man auch als Rentner noch.



Wie viele Wochen/Monate würdest Du wohl dafür veranschlagen  ?


----------



## jk197 (24. Februar 2016)

_Also ich kenne nur die vom Torsten. Liegt die andere auch am Rennsteig? Gehört die dann auch zur gleichen Werra?_


----------



## Su1dakra (24. Februar 2016)

und beide streiten welche die "echte" ist


----------



## derZimbo (24. Februar 2016)

so hat jeder seine "echte".


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Februar 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> _Also ich kenne nur die vom Torsten. Liegt die andere auch am Rennsteig? Gehört die dann auch zur gleichen Werra?_


Lasst mich da raus.  Ich war bisher weder hier noch hier. Hab´s mal auf meine Liste geschrieben.
@ohmtroll, schaffen wir das dieses Jahr?

Und ja, die Werra hat zwei Quellen.


----------



## jk197 (29. Februar 2016)

Um hier mal mit dem eigentlichen Thema weiterzukommen, drängel ich mich einfach mal rein. Wo war ich gestern? Irgendwie glaube ich, hatten wir das hier auch schon mal aber ich fands ein gutes Motiv  Auffällig waren da in der Gegend übrigens die ganzen Rennradler, von Euch war da keiner dabei, oder?


----------



## derZimbo (29. Februar 2016)

Den Blick zur gegenüberliegenden Seite hatten wir auf jeden Fall schonmal.


----------



## kreisbremser (29. Februar 2016)

du warst im thüringer bratwurstmuseum.
EDIT:  1. deutsches bratwurstmuseum
kann leider nicht mit einem bild dienen. bin gefangen im exil.


----------



## jk197 (29. Februar 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> du warst im thüringer bratwurstmuseum.
> EDIT:  1. deutsches bratwurstmuseum
> kann leider nicht mit einem bild dienen. bin gefangen im exil.



Naja, eigentlich stand ich nur am Zaun, weil es noch nicht geöffnet hatte und ich auch was anderes vorhatte aber vollkommen richtig. ich schau mal, ob ich nochwas von gestern finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (29. Februar 2016)

Hab noch eins, das musste ich einfach fotografieren, als ich an der Ampel stand


----------



## X-TRIME (29. Februar 2016)

Arnstadt.
Das Gebäude rechts im Bild gehört zum/dem Radhaus Böttner.
Etwas links von der Mitte sieht man ein Schiebetor, durch das man in den Innenhof gelangt - um dort ggf. seinen Neuerwerb einladen zu können .


----------



## jk197 (29. Februar 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Arnstadt.
> Das Gebäude rechts im Bild gehört zum/dem Radhaus Böttner.
> Etwas links von der Mitte sieht man ein Schiebetor, durch das man in den Innenhof gelangt - um dort ggf. seinen Neuerwerb einladen zu können .


Ich stand da so an der Ampel und hab mich umgeschaut und dann hab ich das Specialized Banner gesehen mitten im Nix und da hab ich gedacht, das gibt ein schönes Motiv für hier  Ging ja dann auch recht schnell. Du warst gestern aber nicht zufällig mit dem rennrad in der Gegend unterwegs? Jedenfalls darfste wieder.


----------



## X-TRIME (29. Februar 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Du warst gestern aber nicht zufällig mit dem rennrad in der Gegend unterwegs?



Nein/nein, denn ein RR hab ich nichtmal und mein letzter Besuch dort liegt gut 3 Wochen zurück. Da wurde mir in meiner Not tatkräftig und ohne Aufhebens aus der Restekiste für meinen Hinterbau geholfen; dafür .
Im Hinterhof kenne ich mich auch ein wenig aus .

Es wundert mich immer wieder, dass beim RR-fahren auf den Landstraßen fast nichts passiert, denn so manches Überholmanöver (nicht nur bei Gegenverkehr) ist schon abenteuerlich für den auf 2 Rädern. 

Vollkommen ungefährlich hinsichtlich solcher Begegnungen ist es an der folgenden Stelle. Wo war ich da?


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Februar 2016)

Das ist doch das Nonnenkreuz im Wald von Singen, dank Google gefunden


----------



## X-TRIME (29. Februar 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Nonnenkreuz im Wald von Singen, dank Google gefunden



Was ist denn hier los?
Manchmal kommt tagelang keine Zuschrift und gerade wird im Minutentakt gelöst. Gut gemacht @29erBiker .

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich einen kleinen Tourentipp um Paulinzella/Singen anfügen:
Vom Parkplatz Paulinzella durch das Viadukt nach rechts und dort nach ca. 300 m rechts ab und in der folgenden Kehre Richtung Bahndamm zurück fahren.
Über den Kamm (2 Bänke mit Blick auf Paulinzella) dem Weg nahe Bahndamm folgend bis zum hinteren Viadukt.
Gerade gegenüber am Wegweiser den Postbotenweg nach Singen benutzen. 
Anfangs kann Schieben angesagt sein, aber in der Folge arbeitet man sich empor und kommt sogar in den Genuß eines kleinen Singletrails im Wald vor Singen.
Nach der unvermeidlichen Einkehr in der Brauerei fährt man wieder nach oben Richtung Wald und dann vorbei an der Griesheimer Hütte um zum Nonnenkreuz (leicht abseits des Fortsweges) zu kommen.
Danach gibt es jede Menge Möglichkeiten um sich in der Ecke auszutoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (29. Februar 2016)

@X-TRIME da müssen wir bei besserem Wetter mal ein Daten ausmachen, dann kannst Du Deine Gegend und die Geheimtipps mal zeigen. @jk197 ist bestimmt auch dabei


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Februar 2016)

Ich hab übrigens kein Bild weshalb ich frei gebe...


----------



## X-TRIME (29. Februar 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> @X-TRIME da müssen wir bei besserem Wetter mal ein Daten ausmachen, dann kannst Du Deine Gegend und die Geheimtipps mal zeigen. @jk197 ist bestimmt auch dabei



Können wir gerne machen, aber erst, nachdem ich mir ein Megafon zugelegt habe, damit ich Euch, wenn enteilt, wieder einfangen kann.
Mit einem Lasso allein werde ich da wohl nicht zurecht kommen .

Wir behalten das im Blick - etwas Kondition und einigermaßen trockener Boden als Voraussetzung .


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Februar 2016)




----------



## jk197 (29. Februar 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> @X-TRIME da müssen wir bei besserem Wetter mal ein Daten ausmachen, dann kannst Du Deine Gegend und die Geheimtipps mal zeigen. @jk197 ist bestimmt auch dabei


Gute Idee so weit weg ist das ja nicht


----------



## jk197 (29. Februar 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Können wir gerne machen, aber erst, nachdem ich mir ein Megafon zugelegt habe, damit ich Euch, wenn enteilt, wieder einfangen kann.
> Mit einem Lasso allein werde ich da wohl nicht zurecht kommen .
> 
> Wir behalten das im Blick - etwas Kondition und einigermaßen trockener Boden als Voraussetzung .


Musst nur den Vorteil des Guides nutzen. Und erstens bin ich so fit nun auch wieder nicht und zweitens mehr Geniesser als Renner


----------



## jk197 (3. März 2016)

Aufwachen!  So, wie heißt der Ort vor mir.


----------



## 29erBiker (3. März 2016)

Welcher Ort?


----------



## Thomesch532 (3. März 2016)

Holzhausen. Mit Blick auf die Wachsenburg


----------



## metbirne77 (3. März 2016)

Mühlberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (3. März 2016)

Der im Nebel  Da ist doch ganz eindeutig der Kirchturm zu erkennen


----------



## jk197 (3. März 2016)

Thomesch532 schrieb:


> Holzhausen. Mit Blick auf die Wachsenburg



Sehr schön, ein Neuer, der auch gleich noch die richtige Antwort parat hat! @Thomesch532 Du bist dran.


----------



## jk197 (3. März 2016)

metbirne77 schrieb:


> Mühlberg?



Da war ich danach


----------



## Thomesch532 (3. März 2016)

So vielleicht ne harte Nuss, vielleicht auch nicht, auf jeden fall in Thüringen! Sehr schöne etwas unterschätze Bikegegend.






Wer findets raus?


----------



## X-TRIME (3. März 2016)

Könnte irgendwo in der Rhön sein .....!?


----------



## Thomesch532 (3. März 2016)

Das reicht mir sogar. Wenn das einer rausbekommt dann isser von dort, oder ständig da. die genaue Auflösung gibt's Morgen. Auf jeden Fall stimmt schon mal Rhön. Vielleicht findet es wirklich jemand raus.


----------



## X-TRIME (4. März 2016)

Wahrscheinlich nicht nur mir bleibt da raten übrig:
In der Nähe des Rosatal-Radweges um Wiesenthal/Urnshausen ...... ?


----------



## Thomesch532 (4. März 2016)

Ok. Blick ins Feldatal von Hohe Asch nicht weit entfernt ist Kaltennordheim. Die Rhön kann man für MTB Touren uneingeschränkt empfehlen! Sind halt weniger Leute unterwegs auf den Wegen (Ob das ein vor oder Nachteil ist bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.)


----------



## _torsten_ (4. März 2016)

Thomesch532 schrieb:


> Ok. Blick ins Feldatal von Hohe Asch nicht weit entfernt ist Kaltennordheim.


Der Hohe Asch ist hier. In welche Richtung blickst du?



Thomesch532 schrieb:


> Die Rhön kann man für MTB Touren uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


Diesen Teil der Rhön kenne ich gar nicht. Ich war aber schon auf Teilen des Mountainbikenetzes Rhön unterwegs. Das ist insgesamt gut beschildert und durch das ständige Auf und Ab anspruchsvoll bis sehr anspruchsvoll. Leider sind die Trailanteile recht wenig, dann aber recht anspruchsvoll, gerade im Bereich um Bischofsheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (11. März 2016)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Der Hohe Asch ist hier. In welche Richtung blickst du?



Wenn ich auch hier nicht gefragt bin, so bin ich recht sicher, dass der Blick Richtung Empfertshausen in der Bildmitte geht.

Kehren wir mit dem nächsten Rätselbild wieder mehr in die südliche Mitte Thüringens zurück.
Welcher Ort verbirgt sich hinter den Weihern/Damm?


----------



## X-TRIME (13. März 2016)

Also:
Der Damm hinter den Teichen ist ein Bahndamm, der auch noch regelmäßig von Zügen frequentiert wird. Der Bahnhof befindet sich ein Stück rechts der einzeln stehenden Fichte in der Bildmitte.

Die Fichte wiederum verdeckt ein Viadukt, hinter dem sich links ein Parkplatz anschließt.

Der Ort, obwohl recht klein, hat doch eine weithin bekannte Sehenswürdigkeit sowie ein Museum zu bieten.

Jetzt aber .


----------



## Super_Selle (13. März 2016)

Hallo
Ich bin mir wieder einmal nicht sicher, ist der gesuchte Ort Paulinzella?


----------



## X-TRIME (13. März 2016)

Super_Selle schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin mir wieder einmal nicht sicher, ist der gesuchte Ort Paulinzella?



Doch, Du kannst Dir da sicher sein .


----------



## Super_Selle (13. März 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Doch, Du kannst Dir da sicher sein .


In Paulinzella kenne ich mich eigentlich nicht abseits der Straße aus, aber irgendwie kommt es einen bekannt vor.

So dann mal  zum  nächsten Bilderrätsel. Welchen Berg sehen wir im Hintergrund? Sollte nicht schwer sein.

Sport frei 
Marcel


----------



## X-TRIME (14. März 2016)

Versuch:
Ausgehend vom Sendeturm und der Topografie könnte es sich um den Bleßberg bei Siegmundsburg handeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Super_Selle (14. März 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Versuch:
> Ausgehend vom Sendeturm und der Topografie könnte es sich um den Bleßberg bei Siegmundsburg handeln.



Ja du hast recht, es ist der Bleßberg. 
Dann auf ein neues Bilderrätsel du bist dran.


----------



## X-TRIME (14. März 2016)

Zugegeben, das folgende Rätselbild ist ohne Hilfe eher etwas für Lokalpatrioten.
Sicher bin ich jedoch, dass einige diese Ansicht schon vor Augen hatten.

Worauf schaue ich?


----------



## reizhusten (14. März 2016)

Bin mir nicht zu 100 % sicher, tippe aber mal auf das Freibad in Schwarzburg.


----------



## X-TRIME (14. März 2016)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht zu 100 % sicher, tippe aber mal auf das Freibad in Schwarzburg.



Da kennt sich jemand aus. Aufgenommen im vergangenen Herbst von der Schloßpromenade.
Na dann, bitte weiter machen.


----------



## reizhusten (14. März 2016)

Ja, ich bin öfters dort. Schöne Gegend.

Wo steht diese Hütte?


----------



## reizhusten (15. März 2016)

Weiß keiner wo?


----------



## derZimbo (15. März 2016)

Geb mal einen Tipp.


----------



## X-TRIME (15. März 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Geb mal einen Tipp.



Schließe mich da an. Sieht einladend aus .


----------



## reizhusten (16. März 2016)

Etwas oberhalb der Hütte befindet sich eine große waldumrandete Wiese auf dem höchsten Punkt des Berges. Dort befindet sich auch ein Denkmal in Form einer Stehle. Hütte, Stehle, Wiese sind in OSM eingezeichnet.
Ein aus 3 Seen bestehendes Wasserbauwerk, welches gleichzeitig das größte/leistungsstärkste seiner Art in Deutschland ist, befindet sich in der Nähe. Zwei Seen im Tal, einer oben auf dem Nachbarberg.


----------



## metbirne77 (16. März 2016)

Ist das die Wurzelberghütte in der Nähe von Goldisthal?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reizhusten (16. März 2016)

metbirne77 schrieb:


> Ist das die Wurzelberghütte in der Nähe von Goldisthal?
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



Richtich! Du bist dran.


----------



## metbirne77 (16. März 2016)

Na dann wollen wir mal...


 
Wo habe ich hier mein "Dickes" geparkt?

Viel Spass!
Lars


----------



## X-TRIME (16. März 2016)

metbirne77 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich hier mein "Dickes" geparkt?



Irgendwo auf dem Kleinen Inselsberg - die Bank deutet darauf hin und der Große läßt sich auch nicht verleugnen .


----------



## metbirne77 (17. März 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Irgendwo auf dem Kleinen Inselsberg - die Bank deutet darauf hin und der Große läßt sich auch nicht verleugnen .



Der kleine Inselsberg ist noch weiter weg als der große, den  man deutlich sieht.


----------



## jk197 (17. März 2016)

metbirne77 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich hier mein "Dickes" geparkt?



Gibt schon echt schöne Räder. Ich glaub, irgendwann gibts bei mir auch mal nen Traktor für Winterausfahrten (Ski bringen  bei den derzeitigen Wintern nicht mehr wirklich was).


----------



## jk197 (17. März 2016)

Bei OSM gibts ne Schöneleite, wo ein Aussichtspunkt auf den Inselsberg ist und von der Anordnung der Türme könnte das passen.


----------



## metbirne77 (17. März 2016)

Hallo,

die Schöneleite ist es nicht. Die ist wahrscheinlich auch weit weg, ich habe den Namen noch nie gehört.
Das mit dem Traktor für den Winter kann ich nur empfehlen  -  der Spass!!! Man tut auch viel für die zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen: Kaum einer der begegneten Wanderer/ Skifahrer, der nicht ein Grinsen im Gesicht hatte...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Thomesch532 (17. März 2016)

Ich tippe auf irgendwo bei Brotterode... Kann aber auch völlig falsch liegen.


----------



## metbirne77 (17. März 2016)

Brotterode ist auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Inselsberges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (17. März 2016)

metbirne77 schrieb:


> Brotterode ist auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Inselsberges.



Dann war zumindest schon mal meine Richtung richtig


----------



## metbirne77 (17. März 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Dann war zumindest schon mal meine Richtung richtig
> Anhang anzeigen 473490




Eher nicht...


----------



## X-TRIME (17. März 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Dann war zumindest schon mal meine Richtung richtig





metbirne77 schrieb:


> Eher nicht...



Dann kommt mir das verhext vor, denn wenn das Bild nicht gespiegelt ist, sollte die grobe Richtung schon stimmen.
Drum mein ich: Hexenbank .


----------



## metbirne77 (17. März 2016)

Du hast recht, die grobe Richtung stimmt. Den "Kleinen Inselsberg 706m" kannte ich so nicht. Bei uns wird als kleiner Inselsberg schon ewig der Parkplatz in Richtung Heuberg/ Tanzbuche bezeichnet.
Ansonsten ist noch zu erwähnen, dass der gesuchte Punkt nicht auf dem Kartenausschnitt zu finden ist. Er ist eine ganze Ecke weiter weg...

PS. Die Hexenbank ist es nicht! Immer noch irgendwie die falsche Richtung...


----------



## jk197 (17. März 2016)

Dann machen wirs mal ganz anders. Ich würde jetzt mal behaupten, dass ich eine ähnliche Sicht auf den Inselsberg schon mal aus dem Zug von Hörschel zurück hatte. Das wiederum würde bedeuten, dass Du vom Inselsberg aus hinter der Bahnlinie und auch A4 bist. Und vom Winkel her gibts da irgendwie nur einen erhöhten Punkt und das wäre der Pfaffenberg. Dann binj ich nur noch am Überlegen, ob man nicht auch irgendeine Burg sehen müsste.


----------



## metbirne77 (18. März 2016)

Hallo,

die Burg (die Du wahrscheinlich meinst) und auch die Bahnlinie sind ca. doppelt so weit weg vom Inselsberg wie der gesuchte Punkt. Die Burg liegt auch deutlich weiter westlich. Den Pfaffenberg kenne ich nicht, kommt auch nicht in Frage. Ein kleiner Tipp: Der Punkt ist auf einem Kletterfelsen, der eine ca. 60m hohe Wand mit mehreren Kletterrouten hat.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (18. März 2016)

Aschenbergstein? 

Nee, der kanns nicht sein, der ist oben auf meiner Karte mit drauf, ich geb auf, mehr Felsen mit 60 m Route find ich nicht.


----------



## jk197 (18. März 2016)

In nem Buch hab ich noch den Meisenstein gefunden, da könnte der Ausblick passen.

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwjx6bnHlcrLAhXh6HIKHX-JCIkQ9QEIODAF

Ha


----------



## metbirne77 (18. März 2016)

Na, geht doch! Es ist der Meisenstein. Du bist dran...


----------



## jk197 (18. März 2016)

Schwere Geburt  Aber ich würde behaupten, der Meisenstein ist mit auf dem OSM-Ausschnitt drauf halt nur nicht mit Namen. So, dann mal Folgendes, wer kennt das hier? Das ist übrigens mal ne echte Forstautobahn


----------



## William Foster (19. März 2016)

Ist das der Steinbruch zwischen Blankenhain und Lohma?


----------



## jk197 (19. März 2016)

Steinbruch ist schon mal gut aber die Ecke die Falsche.


----------



## metbirne77 (19. März 2016)

Ist das der Steinbruch in Gräfenhain bei der Ebertswiese?


----------



## X-TRIME (19. März 2016)

Ich nehme an, Du bist auf der asphaltierten Forstautobahn neben dem Granitwerk Fischer in Herberndorf/Wurzbach lang geprescht.
Die verfügbaren Bilder im Netz zeigen eine deutliche Übereinstimmung mit Deiner Aufnahme.


----------



## jk197 (20. März 2016)

metbirne77 schrieb:


> Ist das der Steinbruch in Gräfenhain bei der Ebertswiese?


Nein


----------



## jk197 (20. März 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du bist auf der asphaltierten Forstautobahn neben dem Granitwerk Fischer in Herberndorf/Wurzbach lang geprescht.
> Die verfügbaren Bilder im Netz zeigen eine deutliche Übereinstimmung mit Deiner Aufnahme.


Dann passen die Bilder nicht zum Text. Aber zumindest bist du schon am nahen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan92 (20. März 2016)

Hartsteinwerke Burgk in der Nähe von Schleiz?


----------



## jk197 (20. März 2016)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> Hartsteinwerke Burgk in der Nähe von Schleiz?


Sehr schön gelöst  kannst aus dem ? ein ! machen. Liegt übrigens an dem neuen Radweg von Saalburg nach Schleiz, der auf der alten Bahnstrecken gebaut wurde.


----------



## Stefan92 (20. März 2016)

Dann mach ich gleich weiter 
Wo war ich ?


----------



## Super_Selle (20. März 2016)

Hallo

Ich würde sagen du warst auf den Hebammenweg, zwischen Tiefengruben und Gutendorf. 
Auch wenn es für mich komisch klingt, heißt der gesuchte Punkt Vatertag?
Ist das einzige was ich im Netz gefunden habe. 

Sport frei


----------



## X-TRIME (20. März 2016)

Super_Selle schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich würde sagen du warst auf den Hebammenweg, zwischen Tiefengruben und Gutendorf.
> Auch wenn es für mich komisch klingt, heißt der gesuchte Punkt Vatertag?
> ...



Sehr gute Vorarbeit .
Nach Aufnahme dieser Fährte hat es mich zu einem Burschenschaftsdenkmal(?) geführt. 
Bisher kannte ich nur das in Eisenach; man lernt aber nie aus  (sofern richtig).


----------



## Stefan92 (21. März 2016)

Ja, Burschenschaftsdenkmal bei Tiefengruben ist richtig.


----------



## X-TRIME (21. März 2016)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> Ja, Burschenschaftsdenkmal bei Tiefengruben ist richtig.



Ehre wem .......
Ohne @Super_Selle war ich vollkommen ahnungslos - drum geb ich an ihn weiter.


----------



## Super_Selle (21. März 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Ehre wem .......
> Ohne @Super_Selle war ich vollkommen ahnungslos - drum geb ich an ihn weiter.


Leider muss ich mangels Bilder passen, und gebe somit frei. Also wer noch ein Foto für ein neues Bilderrätsel hat, sollte jetzt die Chance nutzen.

Sport frei 
Marcel


----------



## jk197 (22. März 2016)

Na dann will ich gleich nochmal. Also, was ist hier zu sehen und wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (23. März 2016)

Na kommt, so schwer ist das doch nicht.


----------



## jk197 (24. März 2016)

Gut dann mach ich es eben noch leichter  Das hier sieht man, wenn man sich um 180 Grad dreht und über die Brücke sind garantiert schon einige von Euch gefahren.


----------



## derZimbo (24. März 2016)

Du warst auf dem Zeiss Steg.


----------



## jk197 (24. März 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Du warst auf dem Zeiss Steg.



Siehste, das hätte ich jetzt nicht mal gewusst, dass der so heisst aber liegt nahe, weil ja da wo jetzt Trumpf ist früher Zeiss war und die Straße auch noch Carl Zeiss Strasse heißt. Und was kann man auf den Bildern sehen? Die meisten wissen nämlich wahrscheinlich immer noch nicht, wo da sist oder haben keine Bilder zur Hand


----------



## derZimbo (24. März 2016)

keine Bilder zur Hand ist schonmal richtig 
Auf deinem ersten Bild sieht man das Saalfelder Schloss heute Landratsamt, auf deinem 2. die untere Saalebrücke (heißt das ding so) und das Wehr darunter.


----------



## jk197 (24. März 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> keine Bilder zur Hand ist schonmal richtig
> Auf deinem ersten Bild sieht man das Saalfelder Schloss heute Landratsamt, auf deinem 2. die untere Saalebrücke (heißt das ding so) und das Wehr darunter.



So ist es. Tja, dann wirst Du wohl frei geben oder über Ostern ein paar Bilder schießen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (24. März 2016)

ich geb mal frei, evtl schaffe ich es Ostern tatsächlich mal. Die nächste Gelegenheit kommt bestimmt.


----------



## X-TRIME (28. März 2016)

Nun, da sich der Film von @derZimbo wohl noch beim Entwickeln befindet, ein kurzer Schnappschuß von heute Vormittag.
Viel habe ich dabei nicht fertig gebracht, aber ein paar Schoko/Nougat-Eier der Vortage bin ich schon los geworden .

Wo war ich da? 
Möglich sind da 2 Lösungen: Name der Hütte bzw. Name der Örtlichkeit.


----------



## X-TRIME (30. März 2016)

Eigentlich hatte ich die Erwartung, dass die Lösung nicht gar so schwer sein sollte., aber , ob viele noch in den Osterferien sind oder .....

Also:
Die Aufnahme ist in einer Randzone des Königseer Stadtwaldes entstanden.
Wie man sieht, geht der Weg vorn v-förmig auseinander und ein paar Meter hinter mir läuft er v-förmig zusammen.

Früher (vor einigen Jahrzehnten) ließen wir uns zu Ostern davon *leite*n, die Ostereier in *Moos* zu legen.
Wer darin einen versteckten Hinweis erkennt, liegt schon mal richtig, wobei die sich daraus ableitende Stelle nicht die gesuchte ist.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (2. April 2016)

Frage: Liegt der gesuchte Platz zwischen Gräfinau-Angstedt und Königsee?


----------



## X-TRIME (2. April 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Frage: Liegt der gesuchte Platz zwischen Gräfinau-Angstedt und Königsee?



Gräfinau-Angstedt liegt viel zu weit westlich.
Der gesuchte Platz/Hütte liegt zwischen Königsee und Paulinzella. Wenn man zwischen den beiden Orten eine gerade Linie zieht, kommt man fast genau dort vorbei.
Ein nicht weit entfernter Punkt (etwas südwestlich) zur zusätzlichen Orientierung ergibt sich aus *leite* und *Moos*, richtig zusammen gesetzt .


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (2. April 2016)

Hm ... Moosleite ... Königsee ... Paulinzella .... OpenstreetMap bezeichnet diese Stelle als Waldfrieden ....


----------



## X-TRIME (2. April 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Hm ... Moosleite ... Königsee ... Paulinzella .... OpenstreetMap bezeichnet diese Stelle als Waldfrieden ....



Passt!
Die Hütte heißt Waldfrieden und das Areal dort Alt Horba.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (3. April 2016)

Ich habe gestern das schöne Wetter genutzt, und einen kleinen Ausflug unternommen. Wo habe ich hier eine kurze Pause eingelegt?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (4. April 2016)

Kleiner Tipp: Im Hintergrund ist ein Teil eines Energiespeichers mit einer Kapazität von 8,5 GWh zu sehen ....


----------



## X-TRIME (4. April 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Im Hintergrund ist ein Teil eines Energiespeichers mit einer Kapazität von 8,5 GWh zu sehen ....



Mit dem Hinweis hast Du wohl Richtung Pumpsspeicherwerk Goldisthal geknipst .
Zum Start einer Annäherung meine ich vollkommen ohne Gewähr, dass Du bei Sachsenbrunnn gewesen bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (5. April 2016)

Sachsenbrunn ist kalt. Der gesuchte Ort liegt auf der "anderen Seite". Um dorthin zu gelangen, bin ich einem Radweg gefolgt, der auf einer ehemaligen Bahnstrecke verläuft und die einfachste Möglichkeit ist, aus dem Ilmtal auf den Rennsteig zu gelangen.


----------



## X-TRIME (5. April 2016)

Na gut, dann nähern wir uns der Sache mal etwas an.
Du bist sehr wahrscheinlich über Gehren, hinter Möhrenbach zur Hohen Tanne und dann weiter bis ...... gefahren .
Leider ist mir in der Region keine Straße mit Regenrinne und nebendran mit einem Radanlehn-Hydrant bekannt.

Ich rate mal Frauenwald.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (5. April 2016)

Nein, nicht Frauenwald. Ich löse auf. Der gesuchte Platz liegt ein Stück (100 m?) hinter dem ehemaligen Bahnhof Hohe Tanne.


----------



## X-TRIME (7. April 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Nein, nicht Frauenwald. Ich löse auf. Der gesuchte Platz liegt ein Stück (100 m?) hinter dem ehemaligen Bahnhof Hohe Tanne.



Da bin ich Mitte November vorigen Jahres über Neustadt kommend dran vorbei gefahren und es kommt mir total fremd vor.
War ich zu schnell ? Ausgeschlossen!!!

Vor fast genau 11 Monaten bin ich bei einem verspäteten Aufgalopp durch dieses Tal immer schön sacht nach oben gefahren und an der Einsiedelei vorbei gekommen.
Was ist zu sehen?


----------



## X-TRIME (9. April 2016)

Zeit für einige Hinweise:
Um dort hin zu kommen, kann man für die Anfahrt in das Tal ein Stück des Radweges benutzen, den @Nicolaus0815 für seine Tour mit  Rätselbild in #5275 genommen hat.
In meinem Post #5279 habe ich u. a. den Ort, von dem man abbiegen kann, genannt.

Das zu sehende Gebäude ist Teil eines Gewerbes, das für eine zünftige Rostbratwurst unabdingbar gebraucht wird. Wer nun auf eine Bratpfanne tippt, liegt voll daneben .
Übrigens, ein Stück weiter oben und so ca. 200 m vom Rennsteig entfernt, gibt es da eine historische .......stätte, die auch einen klaren Hinweis auf die gesuchte Örtlichkeit gibt.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (10. April 2016)

Ich wage einen Tipp ins Blaue:

Du bist von Gehren aus zum Großen Dreiherrenstein gefahren?


----------



## X-TRIME (10. April 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Ich wage einen Tipp ins Blaue:
> 
> Du bist von Gehren aus zum Großen Dreiherrenstein gefahren?



Ja, gefahren *über* Gehren, ein Stück Richtung Möhrenbach zum Großen Dreiherrenstein und dann über Knöpfelstaler Teich/Schortetal zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.

Ich denke, da solltest Du doch auch schon lang geradelt sein und die gesuchte Stelle passiert haben, oder?
Es liegt eine Menge geschlagenes Holz davor, für ..... - verdeckt von den Bäumen rechts des Gebäudes.


----------



## X-TRIME (10. April 2016)

Für alle, die etwas ferner beheimatet sind:
In das Tal kommt man entweder von Gehren aus auf der Landstraße ein Stück Richtung Möhrenbach oder von Möhrenbach aus auf der Landstraße ein Stück Richtung Gehren - fast genau in der Mitte von den Ortsausgängen aus gerechnet .

Wer bei GPSies die richtige Karte wählt und sich so etwa 4/5 in das Tal hinein arbeitet, sollte die Lösung finden.


----------



## jk197 (12. April 2016)

Also mit den Infos würde ich jetzt sagen, dass Du im Tal der Wohlrose warst. Da sticht dann nur das Ferienhaus Ratsmühle ins Auge. Was das allerdings mit Rostbratwürsten zu tun haben könnte, erschließt sich mir noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (12. April 2016)

An der Ochsenbacher Mühle könnte zumindest der Ochse für die Roster herhalten


----------



## metbirne77 (12. April 2016)

Hallo,

ist das die historische Meilerstätte?


----------



## X-TRIME (12. April 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> An der Ochsenbacher Mühle könnte zumindest der Ochse für die Roster herhalten



Ochsenbacher Mühle und Wohlrosetal sind schon mal richtig und gelten damit als gelöst, wenngleich der i-Punkt noch fehlt.

Den armen Ochsen lassen wir an dieser Stelle lieber mal verschont, obwohl er zu Teilen für eine Thüringer Rostbratwurst schon herhalten muß.

Mit geschlagenem Holz bei dem Gebäude war der Rohstoff für die Holzkohleherstellung gemeint - es handelt sich um die "*Neue Köhlerei*".
Man fährt direkt daran vorbei. Links der Straße der Holzlagerplatz und einige Gebäude sowie rechts davon Wohngebäude und Schneidemühle.

Der in #5282 gemachte Hinweis bezog sich auf die "Historische Meilerstätte" nahe des Rennsteigs und sollte auf die Köhlerei hindeuten.

Die 2 folgenden Ausschnitte aus der Hike Bike Map verdeutlichen das o. Geschriebene:


----------



## X-TRIME (12. April 2016)

metbirne77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist das die historische Meilerstätte?



Dein Beitrag ist gerade in meine Bearbeitungszeit gefallen  und Du warst schon auf einem guten Weg, aber noch knapp daneben  - siehe #5289.


----------



## jk197 (12. April 2016)

Na, wenn mir die Lösung schon mal zugesprochen wird, dann will ich gleich mal weitermachen. Wo war ich hier?


----------



## jk197 (13. April 2016)

Keine Ideen ohne Tipp? Na dann eben ein kleiner Tipp. Das Gebäude auf dem Hügel hat was mit einer ZDF-Fernsehsendung zu tun und zwar ziemlich eng sogar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (13. April 2016)

Schloss bzw. Burg Brandenstein in/bei Ranis?


----------



## jk197 (13. April 2016)

Schloss (nicht Burg) Brandenstein in Brandenstein bei Ranis  Sehr gut. Du bist dran und jetzt noch die Auflösung zum Tipp. Das Schloss gehört der Familie Kahl, deren Sohn Fabian in der ZDF-Sendung "Bares für Rares" einer der Händler ist.


----------



## chost (13. April 2016)

in der nähe gibt es auch ein paar sehr schöne trails 

mfg


----------



## jk197 (13. April 2016)

Ich hab nur den von Brandenstein runter nach Krölpa gefunden. Naja und den Weg von der Kirche runter zum Wisentgehege, auf dem ich hier stehe kann man ja auch schon als Trail bezeichnen. Gibts da noch mehr? Ziemlich viele Naturschutzgebiete scheint es jedenfalls zu geben.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (13. April 2016)

Da ich dieses Jahr noch recht wenig mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs war .... hier ein Bild von einer kurzen Wanderung. Wo waren wir hier unterwegs?


----------



## jk197 (13. April 2016)

Ist das der Rennsteig bei Bad Liebenstein? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, meine letzte Rennsteigbefahrung ist aber schon ne Weile her.


----------



## chost (14. April 2016)

ja gibt noch ein paar mehr in der gegend.

mfg


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (14. April 2016)

Bad Liebenstein liegt auf der anderen Seite des Rennsteigs. Der gesuchte Ort liegt ca. 350-400 m üNN .... Über den Hügel im Hintergrund verläuft eine Straße ....


----------



## X-TRIME (15. April 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Bad Liebenstein liegt auf der anderen Seite des Rennsteigs. Der gesuchte Ort liegt ca. 350-400 m üNN .... Über den Hügel im Hintergrund verläuft eine Straße ....



Ich frag mal, wie kürzlich an der Aufschnitttheke beim Metzger gehört: Darf's ein bischen mehr sein?

Um einen erneuten Reizpunkt zu setzen, rate ich mal: In/um Stadtilm.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (15. April 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Ich frag mal, wie kürzlich an der Aufschnitttheke beim Metzger gehört: Darf's ein bischen mehr sein?
> 
> Um einen erneuten Reizpunkt zu setzen, rate ich mal: In/um Stadtilm.



Ja, vollkommen korrekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (16. April 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Ja, vollkommen korrekt.



...... und doch nur geraten. 
Bei der Nachsuche unter Google Maps bin ich doch noch fündig geworden und habe ein Bild ausmachen können, auf dem das Wohnhaus mit dem gelben Anstrich zu sehen ist. Von den in Deinem Foto vermittelten Distanzen hätte ich den Fotostandort eher in der Nähe der Saline vermutet und dort zuerst auch gesucht. 

Da wir gerade bei etwas erweiterten Blicken waren, mache ich da weiter und frage, auf welchen Ort schaue ich?


----------



## X-TRIME (17. April 2016)

Ein paar kleine Details zur weiteren Erhellung:
Die vom rechten Bildrand (mittig) in einem Bogen auf ein ehemaliges Bahnhofsgebäude zulaufende Baum- und Gebüschreihe säumt eine eingleisige Nebenbahn, die so etwa 25 km lang ist und in einer Sackgasse endet.
Die Strecke wird noch regelmäßig befahren und der ehemalige Bahnhof ist eine aktive Haltestelle.

Der Ortseingang des gesuchten Ortes liegt ungefähr 300 m vom ehemaligen Bahnhof entfernt. 
Der Ort selbst ist eine Sackgasse, denn bis auf einige Wirtschaftswege kann man nur über die am ehemaligen Bahnhof direkt vorbei führende Landstraße von A...... in den Ort kommen und diesen wieder verlassen.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (17. April 2016)

Die Beschreibung würde auf Bechstedt passen ...


----------



## X-TRIME (17. April 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung würde auf Bechstedt passen ...



Passt wie die Faust aufs ....... .


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (18. April 2016)

Jetzt mal nicht Stadtilm  .... Wo war ich hier (ohne Fahrrad) unterwegs. 

Kleiner Hinweis: Der gesuchte Ort liegt an der äußersten Ecke Thüringens.


----------



## HorstBond (19. April 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Der gesuchte Ort liegt an der äußersten Ecke Thüringens.



Bist du sicher, daß du nicht doch schon in Sachsen-Anhalt warst?






Sieht aus wie der Irrgarten in Eckartsberga.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (19. April 2016)

Eckardtsberga ist korrekt. Lt. meiner Karte liegt ein Teil des Irrgartens noch in Thüringen, daher der Verweis auf die äußerste Ecke Thüringens ....


----------



## HorstBond (20. April 2016)

Ok, dann mach ich mal weiter.

Wo hab ich dieses Bild gemacht?


----------



## HorstBond (22. April 2016)

Erster kleiner Tip:
Die Stelle ist ca 25km vom letzten Rätsel entfernt und liegt direkt an einem Radweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (23. April 2016)

Gesucht ...... und gesucht ......, aber der Lösung keinen Schritt näher gekommen.

Handelt es sich bei dem monströsen Teil um eine umgelabelte Kugelbombe ?
Meine eingehenden und als zielführend angedachten Forschungen  nach Manufakturen für die Herstellung von Steinkugeln versandeten ebenfalls ......


----------



## HorstBond (24. April 2016)

Nix Kugelbombe, das Ding war Teil einer Mühle.


----------



## HorstBond (26. April 2016)

Nächster Hinweis: Ich war auf dem Ilmtal-Radweg unterwegs.


----------



## metbirne77 (28. April 2016)

@HorstBond: Das Ding hat außer Dir wahrscheinlich noch keine Menschenseele gesehen oder es sind alle mit Augenklappen vorbeigefahren...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## ohmtroll (28. April 2016)

Das kam totsicher schon mal in einem Tourenbericht von Udo vor!
Ich bin nur zu faul zum Suchen.


----------



## HorstBond (29. April 2016)

metbirne77 schrieb:


> Das Ding hat außer Dir wahrscheinlich noch keine Menschenseele gesehen oder es sind alle mit Augenklappen vorbeigefahren...
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



Wahrscheinlich eher zweiteres, denn es steht im Ort direkt neben der Straße.
Aber ich gebe zu, wer es nicht kennt wird es im Netz kaum finden.

letzter Hinweis bevor ich auflöse: Das Objekt befindet sich in einem Ortsteil von Weimar welcher wohl eher durch seinen Park und sein Schloß bekannt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (29. April 2016)

Dann sag ich jetzt mal Tiefurt.

Da gäbs auch ne Mühle.

Und das hier könnte (sollte ziemlich sicher) das Teil aus nem anderen Winkel sein:

http://media401.zgt.de.cdn.tlz.de/00823F79_9BC0DA3056115F8BD359C719202381D2

Bei maps liegt die Stelle leider im Schatten aber mit viel Phantasie...


----------



## HorstBond (29. April 2016)

Korrekt!
Vielleicht is da ja auf der anderen Straßenseite was interessanteres wenn das Teil noch keiner hier gesehen hat. 





Du darfst weitermachen.


----------



## jk197 (29. April 2016)

Ich hätt es sicher gesehen, wenn ich da schon mal gewesen wäre  Ich krame mal, ob ich was finde.


----------



## jk197 (29. April 2016)

Also, wo war ich hier? Und einen Hinweis gibt es schon auf dem Bild, wenn man sich mal anschaut, wie die Bänke stehen


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (2. Mai 2016)

Ich kann das Gebiet, indem das Foto aufgenommen wurde exakt eingrenzen .... es liegt in Thüringen. Ich habe also keine Ahnung. Wenn Du dich aber Stauseetrailer nennst, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass dieses Bild einen Abschnitt des Saaletals zeigt?


----------



## jk197 (2. Mai 2016)

Na das ist doch schon mal was  Ich wollte gerade nen Tipp geben und hab mich gefragt, ob es zu einfach würde, wenn ich sage, dass man da unten die Saale sehen kann


----------



## X-TRIME (2. Mai 2016)

Die Saale habe ich jetzt (nach @Nicolaus0815 logischer Folgerung) mit Vergrößerung schemenhaft wahrgenommen, kann allerdings den Ort/die Orte nicht zuordnen.
Auch der im Hintergrund sichtbare (wasauchimmer) Turm gibt mir keinen schlüssigen Weg zur Lösung .

Der Hinweis mit der Ausrichtung der Bänke könnte ein Fingerzeig darauf sein, dass man von da aus den Lauf der Saale in einem großen Bogen verfolgen kann. 
Ist ev. der Saalebogen bei Paska gemeint?


----------



## jk197 (2. Mai 2016)

Nein, die Saale sieht man auf der anderen Seite nicht wirklich aber ich glaube, schemenhaft konnte ich die Leuchtenburg sehen.

Der "Turm" ist übrigens ein Mobilfunkmast.

Ach und noch ne kleine Anmerkung, das was Du möglicherweise erkannt hast, war wahrscheinlich nicht die Saale


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (2. Mai 2016)

Ich habe nach wie vor keine Idee. Könntest Du uns ggf. weitere Hinweise geben, z. B. in welche Richtung (Grad) Du in etwa blickst.


----------



## jk197 (2. Mai 2016)

Müsste ziemlich genau Süden sein. Und ganz links könnte man ein Schloss erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (3. Mai 2016)

Ca. 120 Grad nach links gedreht sollte es eigentlich einfacher werden, weil man da jetzt mindestens 4 Anhaltspunkte ausfindig machen könnte, die auch sehr auffällig sind, wenn man nicht am gesuchten Ort ist


----------



## HorstBond (3. Mai 2016)

Warst du vielleicht dort?


----------



## jk197 (3. Mai 2016)

Du warst also auch schon mal dort? Ja, genau da war ich  Ich hätte sogar noch ein Bild, auf dem man den Mast auch sieht


----------



## jk197 (3. Mai 2016)

@HorstBond Magst Du auflösen oder soll ich?


----------



## X-TRIME (3. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ca. 120 Grad nach links gedreht sollte es eigentlich einfacher werden, weil man da jetzt mindestens 4 Anhaltspunkte ausfindig machen könnte, die auch sehr auffällig sind, wenn man nicht am gesuchten Ort ist



Da bin ich nach wie vor orientierungslos und komme einfach nicht auf den Trichter mit den 4 Anhaltspunkten - genau genommen erkenne ich nichts, was mich der Gegend näher bringt.

Bin auf die Lösung gespannt.


----------



## jk197 (3. Mai 2016)

Also, da es der @HorstBond eh schon gelöst hat, hier mal die mindestens vier Anhaltspunkte von rechts nach links: Ganz rechts am Horizont ist eine Burg, dann etwas weiter links im Vordergrund kommt ein Schloss (gleich neben dem Schloss ist übrigens weiter hinten noch ein Schloss aber das erkennt man ganz schlecht, deswegen zähl ich das nicht mit ), dann noch etwas weiter links sieht man einen Turm und eine Förderstrecke, die zu einem Bergbau gehören und ganz links das blaue ist ein großer Industriebetrieb.


----------



## jk197 (3. Mai 2016)

Die weiße Wand zwischen dem Turm und der Förderstrecke könnte man übrigens auch schon mal gesehen haben, wenn man durch das Tal mit dem Auto gefahren ist (übrigens auf einer Bundesstraße ).


----------



## derZimbo (3. Mai 2016)

Du hast den Kalksteinbruch vergessen, da gibts auch nicht so viele.


----------



## jk197 (3. Mai 2016)

Nee, nicht vergessen nur später dran gedacht, das ist die weiße Wand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (3. Mai 2016)

Auch nach allen Erklärungen .
Vielleicht bin ich auch nur in meinen Luftschlössern gefangen .

Bin immer noch auf die Lösung gespannt.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (3. Mai 2016)

Hm ... ich dachte doch gleich, dass der Hügel auf der anderen Seite des Tals stark nach der "Heide" aussieht. Auf das Stahlwerk bin ich auch nicht gleich gekommen.  Nach gefühlten 500 Hinweisen macht das Ganze aber Sinn ...


----------



## jk197 (3. Mai 2016)

So also jetzt für alle zum Verstehen vor allem für den @X-TRIME  ich war oberhalb von Kamsdorf auf dem Roten Berg. Die Burg ist die Burg Ranis, die Schlösser sind die in Könitz und Brandenstein, der Bergbau ist der Kamsdorfer, in dem man mit ERTS übrigens auch Touren Untertage machen kann. Der Kalksteinbruch ist bei Krölpa, da kommt Maxit her und das Blaue ist das Stahlwerk Unterwellenborn  so, der @HorstBond ist dran.


----------



## HorstBond (3. Mai 2016)

Ich war auch noch nicht dort, hab es nur mit mit den Hinweisen und Maps rausgefunden, das Bild ist aus panoramio ;-)
Aus Mangel an Thüringer Bildern muß ich leider abgeben.


----------



## X-TRIME (3. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> So also jetzt für alle zum Verstehen vor allem für den @X-TRIME  ich war oberhalb von Kamsdorf auf dem Roten Berg.



Danke für die genaue Lokalisierung des Fotostandortes.

Für alle Protagonisten und Mitleser für mein "Auf dem Schlauch stehen":
Um die Bildinhalte näher aufzulösen gehe ich in aller Regel in die "Fotos" und dann (sofern so eingestellt) auf Original und +.
Bei einigen Rätseln der letzten Zeit ging das nicht und ich habe "Grafik gespeichert ......" und dann vergrößert.
Warum ich das bei den Bildern in #5321 und #5328 partout auch so gemacht habe , aber das Ergebnis war:
Mit jeder Vergrößerung wurde der Matsch größer und Details überhaupt nicht mehr wahrnehmbar, insbesondere bei #5328 - und so habe ich gar nichts mehr erkannt; nicht für Geld und gute Hinweise .
Erst mit dem Hinweis "Stahlwerk" von @Nicolaus0815 ging mir das Licht auf und ich habe die übliche Betrachtung vorgenommen.

Jetzt:Scharfe Details, alles gut erkennbar, Kamsdorf, Könitz .......
Vor einigen Jahrzehnten war ich zudem 3 Jahre zur Berufausbildung/Internat in der Maxhütte und garantiert auch auf dem Hügel.
So kanns gehen .....


----------



## derZimbo (3. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Also, wo war ich hier? Und einen Hinweis gibt es schon auf dem Bild, wenn man sich mal anschaut, wie die Bänke stehen



Welcher Ort ist denn hier zu sehen? das ist doch nicht Kaulsdorf oder Fischersdorf/Bretternitz!
Ist das Reschwitz oder schon SLF ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (4. Mai 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Danke für die genaue Lokalisierung des Fotostandortes.
> 
> Für alle Protagonisten und Mitleser für mein "Auf dem Schlauch stehen":
> Um die Bildinhalte näher aufzulösen gehe ich in aller Regel in die "Fotos" und dann (sofern so eingestellt) auf Original und +.
> ...



Ich mach die immer extra klein, damit man nicht jedes Detail in der Vergrößerung erkennt  Ich lös die Rätsel nämlich nach dem gleichen Schema


----------



## jk197 (4. Mai 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Welcher Ort ist denn hier zu sehen? das ist doch nicht Kaulsdorf oder Fischersdorf/Bretternitz!
> Ist das Reschwitz oder schon SLF ?



Das ist Eichicht. Links oben die kleine Gruppe Häuser ist der Schlossberg, wo das Kaulsdorfer Schloss steht. Das Tal, in welches man gerade hineinblickt ist das Loquitztal und das Saaletal geht links weg vor der Häusergruppierung mit dem Kaulsdorfer Schloss. Rechts müsste man eigentlich sogar irgendwo den Lohmturm sehen, den kann ich aber nicht mal auf meinem Originalfoto erkennen, war halt auch bei voller Sonne im Schatten.

An dem Hügel selbst war ich schon oft und hab so bei mir gedacht, dass es ziemlich interessant sein müsste, was man dahinter sieht. Bis jetzt kam ich abe irgendwie nie dazu, mal hoch zu fahren. Hat sich aber (wie man an den Bildern sieht) auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Ich stell mal noch eins rein in Richtung Saalfeld, das sieht man von dort nämlich auch.


----------



## jk197 (4. Mai 2016)

Links ist der Kulm, die Häuser darunter links sind schon Saalfeld.


----------



## derZimbo (4. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Das ist Eichicht. Links oben die kleine Gruppe Häuser ist der Schlossberg, wo das Kaulsdorfer Schloss steht. Das Tal, in welches man gerade hineinblickt ist das Loquitztal und das Saaletal geht links weg vor der Häusergruppierung mit dem Kaulsdorfer Schloss. Rechts müsste man eigentlich sogar irgendwo den Lohmturm sehen, den kann ich aber nicht mal auf meinem Originalfoto erkennen, war halt auch bei voller Sonne im Schatten.
> 
> An dem Hügel selbst war ich schon oft und hab so bei mir gedacht, dass es ziemlich interessant sein müsste, was man dahinter sieht. Bis jetzt kam ich abe irgendwie nie dazu, mal hoch zu fahren. Hat sich aber (wie man an den Bildern sieht) auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Ich stell mal noch eins rein in Richtung Saalfeld, das sieht man von dort nämlich auch.



Jetzt wo du das schreibst erkenn ich es so langsam. Die Perspektive ist aber irgendwie verzerrt.
Da von dir beschriebene Schloss ist das Eichichter Schloss. Kaulsdorf hat ein Eigenes. Das ist aber nicht so schön.
Die Häuser mitte/links im Vordergrund sollten dann der Zimmersberg in Kaulsdorf sein, einfacher wäres wenn das blaue Dach der Schule zu sehen wäre 
Von wo wurde denn das Bild fotografiert?


----------



## jk197 (4. Mai 2016)

Siehste, ich dachte immer, das wäre das Kaulsdorfer Schloss. Wieder was gelernt. Macht auch mehr Sinn, weils ja eher in Eichicht liegt  Was man relativ gut erkennt ist Rekasan und der Saaleradweg, der von Eichicht aus noch mal schön nach oben über den Hügel nach Breternitz geht. Die Kaulsdorfer Schule könnte das sein, was neben dem Grenzstein so hell in der Sonne schimmert (oder die Turnhalle). Die Bilder sind alle vom gleichen Punkt aus gemacht an dem Mobilfunkmast oberhalb von Kamsdorf beim Roten Berg (ich weiß nicht, ob der Hügel selbst der Rote Berg ist zumindest markiert de Stein die höchste Erhebung rundum). Wenn ich mal wieder nach Saalfeld fahre, werd ich mal drauf achten, ob man den Mobilfunkmast irgendwo von der B85 aus sieht.

Das Rätsel ist übrigens freigegeben...


----------



## jk197 (4. Mai 2016)

Ich hab noch eins. Wo war ich?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (4. Mai 2016)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## jk197 (4. Mai 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Hier stand Mist.



So schlimm


----------



## jk197 (4. Mai 2016)

Ich geb mal gleich nen kleinen Tipp, ehe es ewig lang dauert. Ich befinde mich mehr als 700 m über NN und für die Bildvergrößerer könnte der sichtbare Horizont interessant sein


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (5. Mai 2016)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass hier nochmal Mist steht, tippe ich darauf, dass du das Bild vom Sieglitzberg bei Lobenstein aus aufgenommen hast und in Richtung Neundorf blickst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (5. Mai 2016)

Perfekt und absolut kein Mist  du bist dran.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (5. Mai 2016)

Ich war zwar noch nie dort, aber Google und Google-Maps sind manchmal unersetzlich.

Aber nun zum nächsten Rätsel. Wo war ich hier am Montag unterwegs?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. Mai 2016)

Kleiner Tipp. Ich bin aus dem Ilmtal zu diesem "Platz" gefahren und auf dem Rückweg am gesuchten Ort vorbei gekommen:


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Mai 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp. Ich bin aus dem Ilmtal zu diesem "Platz" gefahren und auf dem Rückweg am gesuchten Ort vorbei gekommen:



Dieser "Platz" ist die Talsperre Schönbrunn; da bin ich mir eigentlich sehr sicher.
Das Bild in #5354 kann ich leider nicht zuordnen, aber ich rate: Frauenwald.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. Mai 2016)

Frauenwald ist dicht dran, wie das folgende Bild (Blickrichtung um ca. 180 Grad gedreht) zeigt, aber nicht die richtige Lösung. Mit den Angaben auf dem Wegweiser sollte die Lösung jetzt einfach möglich sein.


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Mai 2016)

Café Spindler in Allzunah.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. Mai 2016)

Ja, passt. Du bist dran ...


----------



## jk197 (7. Mai 2016)

Die Kreuzung hätte ich auch erkannt aus der Richtung


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Mai 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Ja, passt. Du bist dran ...



Wo befindet sich dieser Hohlweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (9. Mai 2016)

1. Tipp: Durch diesen Hohlweg ging einmal eine Handelstraße, heute ein Wanderweg.


----------



## X-TRIME (9. Mai 2016)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> 1. Tipp: Durch diesen Hohlweg ging einmal eine Handelstraße, heute ein Wanderweg.



Hat Dein Rätsel mit der Kupferstraße um Apolda und im Speziellen mit dem "Petersgraben" zu tun?


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Mai 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Hat Dein Rätsel mit der Kupferstraße um Apolda und im Speziellen mit dem "Petersgraben" zu tun?


Nein, der gesuchte Hohlweg befindet sich ca. 60 km südwestlich von Apolda.


----------



## William Foster (10. Mai 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Hat Dein Rätsel mit der Kupferstraße um Apolda und im Speziellen mit dem "Petersgraben" zu tun?


Wo ist das denn bei Apolda? Ich bin in der Gegend ab und zu unterwegs.


----------



## William Foster (10. Mai 2016)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> 1. Tipp: Durch diesen Hohlweg ging einmal eine Handelstraße, heute ein Wanderweg.


Als ich im Herbst in der Masserberger Gegend für eine Woche unterwegs war, gab es einige solcher Stellen.


----------



## X-TRIME (10. Mai 2016)

William Foster schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn bei Apolda? Ich bin in der Gegend ab und zu unterwegs.



Mit Insiderwissen kann ich Dir leider nicht dienen.
Nur angelesen - siehe hier: http://www.via-regia.org/via_regia/geschichte/einzelthemen/thueringen/apolda2.php.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (10. Mai 2016)

William Foster schrieb:


> Als ich im Herbst in der Masserberger Gegend für eine Woche unterwegs war, gab es einige solcher Stellen.


Mir reicht eine, die richtige. 

2. Tipp: Als die Handelsstraße noch benutzt wurde, musste der Verkehr wegen Platzmangel geregelt werden: Am Vormittag ging es in die eine Richtung, am Nachmittag fuhren die Wagen in die andere Richtung. Es handelte sich damit um eine der ältesten Einbahnstraßen Europas.


----------



## Stefan92 (11. Mai 2016)

Also laut Google müsste es dann die Steigerhohle bei Crawinkel sein. Dort führte die Handelstraße Erfurt - Nürnberg entlang, heute ein Teil des Wanderwegs "Crawinkler Runde".
Müsste wohl irgendwo hier sein.


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Mai 2016)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> Also laut Google müsste es dann die Steigerhohle bei Crawinkel sein. Dort führte die Handelstraße Erfurt - Nürnberg entlang, heute ein Teil des Wanderwegs "Crawinkler Runde".
> Müsste wohl irgendwo hier sein.


Richtig! Auf dem von dir verlinkten OSM-Ausschnitt findest du die Steigerhohle etwas weiter nördlich am Weg angeschrieben. 
Also mach mal weiter.


----------



## Stefan92 (11. Mai 2016)

Ok, ich mach mal weiter, dürfe aber recht einfach sein.
Wo war ich?


----------



## jk197 (11. Mai 2016)

Als erstes ist mir die Mühle in Linda eingefallen aber das dürfte wohl die bei Klettbach sein. So sehr viele Bockwindmühlren dürfte es auch nicht geben in Thüringen, oder?


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> So sehr viele Bockwindmühlren dürfte es auch nicht geben in Thüringen, oder?


Ich kenne bei uns in der Ecke zwei:

Klettbach




Bechstedtstraß


----------



## jk197 (11. Mai 2016)

Auweia, die Klettbacher hat ne ganz andere Farbe


----------



## William Foster (11. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Auweia, die Klettbacher hat ne ganz andere Farbe


Ist aber trotzdem richtig.


----------



## Stefan92 (11. Mai 2016)

Richtig, es ist die Mühle bei Klettbach. jk197 darf weiter machen.


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Auweia, die Klettbacher hat ne ganz andere Farbe


Das liegt am Gegenlicht, am blauen Himmel oder such dir was anderes aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (12. Mai 2016)

Gegenlicht is gut...  So, dann kommt was Neues, wo war ich hier artfremd unterwegs? Ganz so artfremd ist das übrigens nicht, weil da gleich in der Nähe eine angelegte Mountainbiketrainingsstrecke ist, die jetzt erst vor kurzem auch erneuert wurde...


----------



## jk197 (13. Mai 2016)

Keiner ne Ahnung? Kleiner Tipp, wir sind mal die Strecke von einem Rennen abgefahren, das bald stattfindet.


----------



## jk197 (14. Mai 2016)

Wirklich so schwer? Oder habt ihr wieder nur keine Bilder. Hmmm, was für einen Tipp geb ich denn noch, ohne gleich zu lösen. Einen Teil des gesuchten Ortes im Speziellen kann man auch in den Haaren tragen und ich meine nicht Gel.


----------



## jk197 (15. Mai 2016)

Dann mal noch ein Tipp. Die Mauer im Hintergrund begrenzt eine Boxengasse.


----------



## derZimbo (15. Mai 2016)

Warst du in Schleiz ?


----------



## jk197 (19. Mai 2016)

Richtig, das ist die Boxengasse vom Schleizer Dreieck an der Querspange bei Oberböhmsdorf. Hier findet am 5.6. das Schleizer Dreieck Jedermann Radrennen statt. Und am Abend vorher wird es zum ersten Mal zusätzlich ein MTB CC Rennen geben. @derZimbo Du bist dran.


----------



## derZimbo (19. Mai 2016)

Vergangenen Montag war ja Mühlentag, Wo war ich?


----------



## X-TRIME (22. Mai 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Vergangenen Montag war ja Mühlentag, Wo war ich?



Wenn meine Recherche stimmt, dann warst Du zu einem Heimspiel bei der Heiligen Mühle in EF (MIttelhäuser Str.).
Das Vergleichsbild sollte eigentlich passen: http://www.heiligenmuehle.de/.


----------



## derZimbo (22. Mai 2016)

YES so ist es, du bist an der Reihe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (23. Mai 2016)

Nachdem uns vor einigen Tagen @jk197 mit Dauergrinsen  (bei zu Berge stehenden Haaren ) das RR-Fahren näher bringen wollte, begeben wir uns nun wieder mit dem MTB mehr in die Natur.
Welchen Ort habe ich da in den Fokus genommen?


----------



## reizhusten (23. Mai 2016)

Ich tippe auf Meura.


----------



## X-TRIME (23. Mai 2016)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Meura.




Auch wenn ich gegenwärtig tatsächlich mit einem rh zu kämpfen habe bekenne ich, da kennt sich jemand aus und bitte um das nächste Bild.


----------



## jk197 (24. Mai 2016)

Siehste wohl, im Haflinger-Gestüt war ich auch schon aber dass da die Leibis direkt um die Ecke ist, wär mir so nie aufgefallen. Schöner Blick aus anderer Perspektive


----------



## reizhusten (24. Mai 2016)

Hier kommt mein Rätselbild. Welche Flüsse fließen hier zusammen?


----------



## jk197 (24. Mai 2016)

Schwarza in die Saale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reizhusten (24. Mai 2016)

So ist es, du bist dran.


----------



## jk197 (25. Mai 2016)

Ich nehme mal an, Du warst da nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs sondern wie ich mit dem Boot?


----------



## jk197 (25. Mai 2016)

Na dann gehts mal weiter. Wo steht dieser lustige Geselle?


----------



## reizhusten (25. Mai 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, Du warst da nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs sondern wie ich mit dem Boot?


Nein, ich war schon mit dem Radl dort. War auf einer Tour auf dem Panoramaweg. Aber mit dem Auto kommt man ja auch gut hin ;-)


----------



## jk197 (26. Mai 2016)

Gut, kleiner Tipp. Der Geselle steht nicht weit entfernt von einer Kartonagenfabrik, die vor noch nicht langer Zeit einen ordentlichen Erweiterungsbau getätigt hat.


----------



## jk197 (27. Mai 2016)

Nächster Tipp: Das Teil steht unweit einer Stelle, wo aus dem Zusammenfluss zweier Bäche in einem gemütlichen kleinen Park ein kleiner Fluss entsteht. Keiner der Bäche heißt übrigens so wie der Ort.


----------



## sonix (27. Mai 2016)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Hier kommt mein Rätselbild. Welche Flüsse fließen hier zusammen?



Gleich noch ne Bratwurst gegessen 

VG
Sven


----------



## jk197 (28. Mai 2016)

Jetzt machen wirs mal noch einfacher. Der Stamm steht in einem Ort, von dem wir ja nun wissen, daß Bach drin vorkommt. Der Weg, an dem er steht führt zu einem weiteren Ort mit Bach und fährt man dann noch ca 5 km weiter, kommt man zum nächsten Ort mit Bach und zwar an einem steig.


----------



## X-TRIME (28. Mai 2016)

_Zitat von @jk197:
"Wo isn des Hirn?"_

Die ganze Zeit habe ich rumgerätselt, wo meines wohl geblieben ist .
Park, Sormitz und Froeb Verpackungen (Kartonagen) in *Wurzbach* wollten einfach nicht bei der Suche auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen und ich glaube schon, dass dies der Schwierigkeit des Rätsels geschuldet war.

Ohne Deinen letzten Post, der natürlich sehr inhaltsreich  war, hätte ich nichts aufklären können.


----------



## jk197 (28. Mai 2016)

Deswegen kam er ja so wie er kam  alles richtig gemacht, du darfst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (29. Mai 2016)

Neben einem kleinen Weglein kam ich noch in der Natur unvermittelt an dieser, in einer früheren Epoche entstandenen und verblassendem Charme behafteten Hütte vorbei.
Meine Nachforschungen bei OSM/GPSies fanden keinen Eintrag dazu, so dass man nach mMn. nur durch Ortskenntnis, zufälliges Vorbeikommen oder gezieltes Hinführen auf die Lösung kommen kann.
Eine Bitte habe ich: @Nicolaus0815 soll seine Füße eine Weile still halten .

Wo war ich (nicht zum ersten Mal)?


----------



## X-TRIME (31. Mai 2016)

Kleine Hilfestellung:

Wer sich mit meiner Bitte an @Nicolaus0815 beschäftigt, der kommt garantiert auf die richtige Fährte und zudem:
Wem das ....... in der Suppe nicht genug war, der hätte früher dort nachfassen können.


----------



## X-TRIME (1. Juni 2016)

- zu schwer?
Da muss ich wohl doch @Nicolaus0815 von der von mir verordneten Zurückhaltung befreien.

Übrigens, das ........ in der Suppe steht nicht für Schweinefleisch, sondern hat etwas mit Würze zu tun und wurde dort mal produziert.
Die Pforte zu diesem Betrieb erschien hier vor einigen Monaten als Rätsel und liegt gar nicht soweit von der Blechhütte entfernt.


----------



## X-TRIME (3. Juni 2016)

- immer noch zu schwer?

Die Blechhütte befindet sich fast genau gegenüber dem Bahnhof der Stadt, durch die ein Flüsschen mit 3 Buchstaben fließt, aber Obacht, es ist nicht der Inn. Das Flüsschen fängt aber ebenfalls mit I an und ist Bestandteil des Stadtnamens.

Das Salz (aus der stillgelegten Saline) für die Suppe habe ich mit dem Rätsel wohl nicht gefunden.


----------



## metbirne77 (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo, 

steht die Hütte in Stadtilm?

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Juni 2016)

metbirne77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> steht die Hütte in Stadtilm?
> 
> ...



 So ist es!
Aus der Stadt kommend Richtung Saline (Tal nach Geilsdorf) und gleich nach der Eisenbahnunterführung links den Trampelpfad neben dem Bahndamm nehmen. Dann noch ein Stück auf dem Pfad in den Wald hinein und man trifft unvermittelt auf die Hütte.

Na dann leg los!


----------



## metbirne77 (6. Juni 2016)

Na dann...

Mal was zur Abkühlung zwischendurch!
Wo steht dieser lustige Geselle? Der Name der ca. 500m entfernten Schutzhütte würde mir reichen...





Viel Spass beim Rätseln!

Lars


----------



## metbirne77 (8. Juni 2016)

Hat den Burschen noch keiner gesehen?

Vom letzten Rätselort steht er ca. 35-40km Luftlinie entfernt und überragt ihn um knappe 500 Höhenmeter.
Vielleicht hilft das weiter...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Hiklak (8. Juni 2016)

Definitiv am Rennsteig irgendwo zwischen Hörschel und Oberhof. Ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich dran vorbei gekommen bin und ich weiss nicht mehr auf welcher Etappe. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metbirne77 (8. Juni 2016)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Definitiv am Rennsteig irgendwo zwischen Hörschel und Oberhof. Ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich dran vorbei gekommen bin und ich weiss nicht mehr auf welcher Etappe. :/



Das ist schon mal richtig! Aber die Strecke von Hörschel nach Oberhof ist lang...


----------



## X-TRIME (8. Juni 2016)

Nach dem, was ich heraus gefunden habe, bewacht der Geselle den Baum wohl kurz (leider  wieviel km) vor Oberhof.
Ist die von Dir gemeinte Schutzhütte massiv aufgebaut?


----------



## Hiklak (8. Juni 2016)

1 bis 2 km hinter dem Herbert Roth Denkmal...


----------



## metbirne77 (9. Juni 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Nach dem, was ich heraus gefunden habe, bewacht der Geselle den Baum wohl kurz (leider  wieviel km) vor Oberhof.
> Ist die von Dir gemeinte Schutzhütte massiv aufgebaut?



Die von mir gemeinte Hütte ist aus Holz gebaut. Kurz vor Oberhof ist richtig.


----------



## metbirne77 (9. Juni 2016)

Hiklak schrieb:


> 1 bis 2 km hinter dem Herbert Roth Denkmal...


 Vom Herber Roth Denkmal ist das weiter weg, das steht meiner Meinung nach auch auf der anderen Seite von Oberhof.


----------



## derZimbo (9. Juni 2016)

Das Denkmal steht unterhalb der Schmücke Kneipe.  ca. 500m die Straße runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (9. Juni 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Das Denkmal steht unterhalb der Schmücke Kneipe.  ca. 500m die Straße runter.



Auf bzw. am Borstenplatz von der Schmücke Richtung Bhf. Rennsteig.
Ich bin dort auch schon einige Male aus beiden Richtungen vorbei gekommen, aber trotz des einladenden Platzes finde ich, dass er für Radler irgendwie nicht passt.
Von der Schmücke kommend: Man war ja gerade eingekehrt und hat das Sahnestück zum Bhf. Rennsteig vor Augen .
Vom Bhf. Rennsteig kommend: Man will unbedingt schnell auf die Schmücke; das kühle Blonde ist ein zu starker Magnet .

Zum Rätsel:
Ich rate mal Schutzhütte Axel als letzte SH lt. www vor Oberhof.


----------



## metbirne77 (9. Juni 2016)

Zum Rätsel:
Ich rate mal Schutzhütte Axel als letzte SH lt. www vor Oberhof.[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

die Schutzhütte Axel meine ich nicht und ist mir auch unbekannt. Zur Sicherheit fasse ich nur noch einmal die bekannten Fakten zusammen:
Auf dem Rennsteig von Hörschel nach Oberhof, kurz vor Oberhof, Schutzhütte aus Holz.
Und noch ein Hinweis von mir: Die Schutzhütte ist nicht bewirtschaftet und lädt auch nicht zum Übernachten ein, es ist eine einfache, einseitig offene Holzhütte zum Schutz vor schlechtem Wetter o.ä..

Jetzt aber...


----------



## X-TRIME (9. Juni 2016)

Da hab ich mich doch glatt vertan, die Schutzhütte Axel ist nicht die letzte vor Oberhaof, sondern die am Grenzadler.
Ob das die gesuchte ist, . Auf jeden Fall steht sie wirklich nur ganz kurz vor Oberhof.

Hier bin ich zu den Schutzhütten am Rennsteig/Oberhof fündig geworden:
https://www.outdoorseiten.net/wiki/Schutzhütten_am_Rennsteig.


----------



## metbirne77 (9. Juni 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich doch glatt vertan, die Schutzhütte Axel ist nicht die letzte vor Oberhaof, sondern die am Grenzadler.
> Ob das die gesuchte ist, . Auf jeden Fall steht sie wirklich nur ganz kurz vor Oberhof.
> 
> Hier bin ich zu den Schutzhütten am Rennsteig/Oberhof fündig geworden:
> https://www.outdoorseiten.net/wiki/Schutzhütten_am_Rennsteig.



Die Hütte am Grenzadler meine ich nicht, die ist auch mehr als 500m vom Burschen auf dem Foto weg. Auf Deiner angegebenen Seite wirst Du auf jeden Fall fündig. Ich denke, spätestens morgen, zum Freitag, wird die Lösung gefunden...


----------



## metbirne77 (9. Juni 2016)

Jetzt habe ich auf der "Schutzhütten- Seite" auch die Axelhütte gesehen, da bin ich bestimmt schon etliche Male vorbeigekommen und habe sie so nicht wahrgenommen. Man lernt eben nie aus...


----------



## metbirne77 (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

will keiner lösen? Mit der "Axelhütte" waren wir schon ganz dicht dran!
Jetzt aber... Zack! Peng!


----------



## X-TRIME (14. Juni 2016)

Schade, dass sich hier leider fast nichts mehr tut .

Ein paar Tage war ich jetzt Offline und habe in der Zwischenzeit jemand ab Hörschel zu Fuß über den Rennsteig geschickt, (auch) um die gesuchte Örtlichkeit zu erkunden. 
Sofern die heute eruierte Information richtig ist, befindet sich die Schutzhütte am Gustav-Freytag-Stein in der Nähe des heraus geputzten Baumhirten.


----------



## metbirne77 (15. Juni 2016)

Das ist richtig! Du bist dran....


----------



## X-TRIME (16. Juni 2016)

Zum Nachweis, dass das von mir in #5424 Geschriebene bzgl. der Rennsteigerwanderung keine Floskel war, stelle ich die übermittelten Koordinaten zum Standort des wie immer zu bezeichnenden Gesellen ein: (50.7149095, 10.6528156).

Neues Rätsel:
Den eigentlich einladenden Platz findet man als Mountainbiker wahrscheinlich nur per Zufall. Zumindest ist es mir so ergangen, denn er liegt nicht an einem Wald,- bzw. Radweg oder Singletrail. Vielmehr liegt er nicht sehr weit von einer Ortsverbindungsstraße entfernt, wird aber fast gar nicht wahrgenommen.






Wo befindet sich dieser PLatz?


----------



## X-TRIME (17. Juni 2016)

Hinweis gefällig?

Bei dem Platz handelt es sich um eine Wüstung. 
Es ist allerdings nicht die Wüstung Käsemarkt auf dem Weg zwischen Aschau und Unterhain, die auf etwa 600 m ü. NN liegt.
Die gesuchte liegt ungefähr 200 hm tiefer und in nordwestlicher Richtung - Luftlinie nahezu 8 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (17. Juni 2016)

Das sieht doch sehr nach der Wüstung Schönheide zwischen Gräfinau-Angstedt und Pennewitz aus .... sagt mir Google Earth ....


----------



## X-TRIME (18. Juni 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Das sieht doch sehr nach der Wüstung Schönheide zwischen Gräfinau-Angstedt und Pennewitz aus .... sagt mir Google Earth ....



Sieht nicht nur sehr nach Wüstung Schönheide aus, sondern ist sie. Gut kombiniert .


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (19. Juni 2016)

Ich war zwar schon hundert mal dort in der Nähe, bin aber nie auf diesen Platz gestoßen ....

Nun gut, hier geht es weiter. Wo habe ich dieses Bild aufgenommen und in welche Richtung blicke ich?


----------



## 29erBiker (19. Juni 2016)

könnte so ziemlich überall aufgenommen sein oder hab ich was markantes übersehen?


----------



## jk197 (20. Juni 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> könnte so ziemlich überall aufgenommen sein oder hab ich was markantes übersehen?



Hmm, also hier inder Gegend finde ich sicher auch ca 5 ähnliche Ausblicke. Wobei die Hügel ganz links am Horizont schon relativ hoch sind und in der Mitte das weisse sieht aus wie ein Turm. Bei höherer Auflösung könnte man da vielleicht Details erkennen.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (20. Juni 2016)

Kleiner Tipp: Ich war vorher in Breitenheerda und bin dann durch einen Ort gefahren, den es geschätzte 5 mal gibt (Alt-, Kirch-, Sund- ...). Danach ging es bergauf auf einer kleinen Straße dann über eine große Straße ... und dann habe ich das Bild geschossen.


----------



## X-TRIME (21. Juni 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Ich war vorher in Breitenheerda und bin dann durch einen Ort gefahren, den es geschätzte 5 mal gibt (Alt-, Kirch-, Sund- ...). Danach ging es bergauf auf einer kleinen Straße dann über eine große Straße ... und dann habe ich das Bild geschossen.



Gefahren bist Du durch einen Ort mit ......remda.
Nach Deiner Beschreibung bist Du sehr wahrscheinlich über Remda nach Sundremda gedüst, hast Dich dann nach oben gedrückt und nach der Überquerung der L 1048 das Foto geschossen.

Der Blick sollte demzufolge Richtung Rinnetal/Schwarzatal gehen.

Frage: Sofern das richtig sein sollte, was ist der braune (?) Klecks in der Bildmitte?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (21. Juni 2016)

Die Antwort ist vollkommen korrekt.

Zum Klecks in der Bildmitte. Da bin ich selbst am Rätseln, denke aber, dass dort Storchsdorf liegen sollte. Aber vielleicht kann das jemand bestätigen/widerlegen.


----------



## X-TRIME (22. Juni 2016)

Das aktuelle Rätselbild von @Nicolaus0815 hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und so bin ich heute zu seinem Fotostandort hingeradelt.
Alles so vorgefunden wie von ihm geknipst. Den Klecks habe ich mal näher ins Visier genommen und etwas heran geholt.
Ich meine schon, dass es sich nur um Storchsdorf handeln kann, denn alle mir in der Region bekannten Ortschaften liegen wesentlich tiefer und Horba als höher gelegener Ort liegt nicht mitten im Wald.

Ganz deutlich sieht man im folgenden Bild den Gasspeicher der Biogasanlage und die Stallungen der Agrargenossenschaft Königsee und links etwas weiter oben Oberschöbling.





Auf meiner heutigen Tour bin ich u. a. hier vorbei gekommen und wurde mit einem zünftigen Froschkonzert empfangen.





Wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (24. Juni 2016)

Eigentlich hatte ich mit der Lösung in Rekordzeit gerechnet, aber ......

Drum gibt's jetzt neue Nahrung:
Auf dem Weg zum Rätselbild bin ich durch den folgenden Ort gekommen und von da mit sachtem Gefälle zur Rast gerollt:



So etwa 50 m von der Holzskulptur nach unten steht links am (nicht zu sehenden) Gebäude dieses Teil:


----------



## npl500 (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo. Das ist in Oechen in der Röhn? ???
Viele Grüße


----------



## X-TRIME (24. Juni 2016)

npl500 schrieb:


> Hallo. Das ist in Oechen in der Röhn? ???
> Viele Grüße



Leider nein, die Rhön ist mehr als eine MTB-Tagesreise entfernt.

Es ist auch nicht verkehrt, sich mit dem unteren Bild in #5437 näher zu befassen .


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (24. Juni 2016)

Hm ... solltest Du etwa in Singen gestoppt haben?


----------



## 29erBiker (24. Juni 2016)




----------



## X-TRIME (24. Juni 2016)

Singen:

Ja, ja, wieder der Mann mit der Ortskenntnis .



29erBiker schrieb:


>



Auch absolut überzeugend und noch mit Bild.

Vielleicht gibt ja @Nicolaus0815 staatsmännisch weiter .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (24. Juni 2016)

Ohne den Hinweis von @Nicolaus0815 wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen, deshalb gebührt ihm die Ehre und er ist folglich dran


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (25. Juni 2016)

Ich habe keine Bilder mehr, daher gebe ich frei.

Auf der kurzen Runde, auf der ich das Bild in Post # 5430 geschossen habe, bin ich 150 Meter am gesuchten Ort vorbei gefahren. Ich habe nicht gedacht, dass auf diesem Weg noch interessante Plätze liegen. Man lernt halt auch im (relativ) hohen  Alter nie aus.


----------



## 29erBiker (25. Juni 2016)

Ok. Dann würde ich aus dem hiesigen Bereich, Lkr. Saalfeld - Rudolstadt mal eins einstellen was ich erst kürzlich gemacht habe...



 
Wo war ich? Die Ortsnamen der beiden nächstgelegenen Orte sind ausreichend.


----------



## 29erBiker (26. Juni 2016)

Kann ich verstehen das dort noch niemand war 

Deshalb ein erster Hinweis, wenn man sich um 180 Grad herumdreht sieht man das hier...


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (26. Juni 2016)

Sehe ich da etwa das Schloss Wespenstein in Gräfenthal?


----------



## 29erBiker (26. Juni 2016)

Genau. Dann hast Du einen Ortsnamen ja schon. Dürfte jetzt nicht so schwer sein den zweiten Ort und vielleicht sogar die Öffentlichkeit an der ich mich befand zu erraten


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (26. Juni 2016)

Der zweite Ort sollte Großneundorf sein. Google Earth ist auf meinem Handy zu klein, als dass ich den Namen des Platzes erahnen könnte.


----------



## 29erBiker (26. Juni 2016)

Genau richtig. Es ist die Wedelshöhe, die erreicht man wenn man aus Richtung Großneundorf kommend am letzten Haus links zwischen dem Geländer in einen kaum sichtbaren Weg hineinfährt. Von dort aus gelangt man auch zur Spitzberghütte und einigen schönen Trails...








Blick in Richtung Großneundorf




Blick in Richtung Spitzberghütte

Prima, Du bist dran @Nicolaus0815


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (26. Juni 2016)

Wieder etwas dazu gelernt .... wenn ich mal wieder auf der Saalfelder Höhe bin, werde ich diese Gegend in Angriff nehmen.

Nun zum nächsten Bild. Wo ich habe ich dieses Bild heute früh um dreiviertel acht geschossen?


----------



## X-TRIME (26. Juni 2016)

Respekt, wer sich als Auswärtiger um diese Zeit schon in Masserberg rumdrückt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (26. Juni 2016)

Die richtige Antwort in kurzer Zeit.

Ich bin am Wochende immer sehr früh (= kurz nach Sonnenaufgang) unterwegs. Dann ist es noch kühl und man hat seine Ruhe.


----------



## X-TRIME (26. Juni 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Ich bin am Wochende immer sehr früh (= kurz nach Sonnenaufgang) unterwegs.



Nochmal Respekt, aber dieses Mal hoch².



Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Dann ist es noch kühl und man hat seine Ruhe.



Volle Zustimmung, doch um diese Zeit werden wir uns wohl nie begegnen .

Damit wir uns hier nicht regelmäßig im kleinen Kreis drehen, gebe ich das Rätsel an einen Interessenten frei.


----------



## derZimbo (27. Juni 2016)

Rechts neben deinem Fotopunkt ist n klasse Gasthaus, dort kann man auch gut übernachten wenn das Masserberger-Wetter mal wieder zugeschlagen hat.


----------



## 29erBiker (27. Juni 2016)

Da sich keiner meldet geb ich noch ein Bild vom letzten Samstag zum Raten auf...



 
Wo war ich ?


----------



## 29erBiker (28. Juni 2016)

Keine Idee? Ich dachte das @X-TRIME vielleicht schon mal dort vorbeigekommen ist. Der gesuchte Aussichtspunkt befindet sich im Schwarzatal. An dem Schild des Unterstandes habe ich nichts geändert, dem hat offenbar der Zahn der Zeit schon soweit zugesetzt, dass man die Anfangsbuchstaben des Ausblicks nicht mehr erkennt....


----------



## jk197 (28. Juni 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Genau richtig. Es ist die Wedelshöhe, die erreicht man wenn man aus Richtung Großneundorf kommend am letzten Haus links zwischen dem Geländer in einen kaum sichtbaren Weg hineinfährt. Von dort aus gelangt man auch zur Spitzberghütte und einigen schönen Trails...
> 
> 
> Prima, Du bist dran @Nicolaus0815



Ich glaub, da bin ich schon mal mit dem Auto hoch. Kommt man da irgendwo bei Reichmannsdorf raus?


----------



## jk197 (28. Juni 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Da sich keiner meldet geb ich noch ein Bild vom letzten Samstag zum Raten auf...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 506568
> Wo war ich ?




Also anhand der Bikes könnte ich zumindest sagen, mit wem Du dort warst


----------



## 29erBiker (28. Juni 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, da bin ich schon mal mit dem Auto hoch. Kommt man da irgendwo bei Reichmannsdorf raus?



Von Gräfenthal über Großneundorf und Gösselsdorf kommst Du dierekt nach Reichmannsdorf, richtig.



jk197 schrieb:


> Also anhand der Bikes könnte ich zumindest sagen, mit wem Du dort warst



Leider ist das nicht gefragt...


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Juni 2016)

Hmm, hab fest damit gerechnet das das gelöst wird. Ok, letzter Hinweis, ganz in der Nähe gibt es einen Spitzkehrentrail der sich mit insgesamt 29 Kehren ins Tal schlängelt. Jetzt aber.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (30. Juni 2016)

War das dann beim Trippstein oberhalb von Schwarzburg?

Aber irgendwie passen die Hütten alle nicht so recht. 29 Kehren sollte man ja eigentlich finden. Von Böhlscheiben geht auch irgendwie was an einer Trafostation runter. Und eine Naturschutzstation gäbe es da auch.

Der Trail runter zum Schweizer Haus würde mir auch noch einfallen.


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Juni 2016)

@jk197 die sind es alle nicht wobei der Trippstein am nächsten an der gesuchten Stelle liegt...


----------



## jk197 (30. Juni 2016)

Isses eine von den Hütten hier?

http://www.openstreetmap.org/relation/1273285#map=15/50.6425/11.1998&layers=C


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Juni 2016)

Auf der Karte ist sie, genau wie der Trail mit den 29 Spitzkehren


----------



## jk197 (30. Juni 2016)

Oha, ich hab in der Nähe ein Zickzack gefunden... Da ist aber nicht wirklich ne Hütte zu sehen.

http://www.openstreetmap.org/relation/1273285#map=17/50.62131/11.22083&layers=C


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Juni 2016)

Der Zickzack ist schon mal der richtige...
natürlich ist da eine Hütte in der Nähe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (30. Juni 2016)

Isses die?

http://www.openstreetmap.org/relation/1273285#map=18/50.62019/11.17068&layers=C


----------



## jk197 (30. Juni 2016)

http://www.openstreetmap.org/relation/1273285#map=18/50.62350/11.22400&layers=C

Dann die.


----------



## jk197 (30. Juni 2016)

https://s3.amazonaws.com/gs-geo-images/89eea712-d4ad-443f-8edd-41c5bef6d7ca_l.jpg

Blick ins Elschnitztal? Nee, eher nicht, außer die Hütte wurde versetzt und das Schild getauscht.


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Juni 2016)

Gesucht ist ja der Name des Aussichtsblickes.....
Aber ja, die Hütte ist es, also die in Deinem letzten Post.


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Juni 2016)

Nein, Blick ins Elschnitztal ist es nicht. Das ist aber auch nicht die Hütte die in #5469 zu sehen ist


----------



## jk197 (30. Juni 2016)

Blick zum Haus Sonnentau?


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Juni 2016)

Die Karte bei gpsies ist die Lösung....


----------



## jk197 (30. Juni 2016)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/tolle-AK-Doeschnitz-Blick-zum-Haus-Sonnenau-im-Sorbitztal-1961-/301898592413

Da gäbs zumindest Ansichtskarten zu kaufen


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Juni 2016)

Ohje, willst Du jetzt alle "Blicke" durchraten?


----------



## jk197 (30. Juni 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Die Karte bei gpsies ist die Lösung....



Da war ja auch noch was. Also 7 Orte Blick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (30. Juni 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Ohje, willst Du jetzt alle "Blicke" durchraten?




Klar  Du gibst Dich ja mit der Karte nicht zufrieden


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Juni 2016)

Genau  schwere Geburt , wie man sieht fehlen die Buchstaben "sieb"




 

leider hat sich uns nicht erschlossen, auf welche sieben Orte man da blicken kann. Wenn man in der Hütte steht bietet sich einem dieses Bild



 

Hinter den Bäumen konnte man bei näherer Betrachtung zumindest zwei Orte ausmachen, dabei dürfte es sich um Dittrichshütte und Wittgendorf gehandelt haben.

Wir sind im Anschluss die Spitzkehren runter, im oberen Teil liegen ein paar Bäume drin, einige Kehren lassen sich auch nur durch "umsetzen" fahren, im großen und ganzen aber schick....

@jk197 Du bist dran


----------



## jk197 (30. Juni 2016)

Na mit dem Bild hätte ich auch lesen können, was auf dem Schild steht


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Juni 2016)

Na das ist ja aber nicht Sinn der Sache...


----------



## jk197 (30. Juni 2016)

Na dann auf eine Neues, wo bin ich hier und was seh ich hier? Ein Tipp wäre übrigens, dass man das Bild direkt mit Mountainbiken in Verbindung bringen kann...


----------



## jk197 (1. Juli 2016)

Na, keiner ne Idee? An der Stelle war ich übrigens mit dem RR und nicht mit dem MTB  Gegenüber bin ich aber gern mit dem MTB unterwegs.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (2. Juli 2016)

Verläuft die 380 KV-Leitung im Hintergrund von Remptendorf nach Altenfeld?


----------



## derZimbo (2. Juli 2016)

Die Esse kommt mir auch bekannt vor, würd auf Blankenstein tippen.


----------



## jk197 (4. Juli 2016)

Blankenstein ist es nicht. Die Trasse kommt aber schon mal von Remptendorf. Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, wo Alsfeld liegt aber zumindest geht die Leitung in den Norden  Kleiner Tipp noch zusätzlich. Das Haus liegt direkt oberhalb eines sehr schönen Pumptracks und das ist auch der Bezug des Bildes zum Mountainbiken. Ein guter Hinweis könnte auch der Mast auf dem gegenüberliegenden Hügel sein. Der Hügel hat einen Namen ach und der Name übrigens ist sogar in der aktuellen Bike drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (4. Juli 2016)

Dann könnte es Ziegenrück oder Hohenwarte sein  (wegen dem Pumptrack), ich würde mich mal auf Ziegenrück festlegen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Juli 2016)

Und wo bin? Weiß aber nicht ob wir das schon hatten. Hab jetzt nicht alle Bilder gecheckt...


----------



## 29erBiker (4. Juli 2016)

@Rudirabe vermutlich hast Du Dich nicht mit den Regeln in diesem Forum beschäftigt. Nach denen ist nur dran, wer zuvor ein Bild erraten hat. Um Deine Frage zu beantworten, wie es ausssieht bist Du irgendwo am Hohenwartestausee gewesen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Juli 2016)

Erwischt, sorry, tut mir leid. Hatte ich nicht gelesen. Dann mach ich mich auch wieder gleich davon, denn so gut kenne ich mich dann doch nicht aus. 

Der Hohenwarte Stausee isses nicht..


----------



## jk197 (4. Juli 2016)

Ziegenrück isses!!! Der Mast steht oben auf der Hemmkoppe und der Pumptrack ist der von http://www.mountainbike-touren-thueringen.de

Kannst ja freigeben, dann wär der Rudi dran  Wahrscheinlich ist sein Bild nicht mal in Thüringen? Oder im Harz?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Juli 2016)

Bin zwar schon älter und viele Haare hab ich auch nicht mehr aufm Kopp, aber das es hier um Thüringen geht hab ich gerade noch so gecheckt. Gerade du solltest es kennen. Ist nicht allzu weit weg vom Bleilochstausee. Könnte man mit dem Bike fast an einem Tag schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (4. Juli 2016)

Rudi kann ja mein Bild erraten, dann ist er dran 




Wo war ich hier?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, könnte es sein dass ich da letztes Jahr dran vorbei gefahren bin. Müsste am Rennsteig sein. Frag mich aber nicht wo...


----------



## 29erBiker (4. Juli 2016)

Der Rennsteig ist von der Stelle etwa 5 km (Luftlinie) weit weg.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Juli 2016)

Kalles Ruhesitz. Ich habe nicht mehr im entferntesten eine Idee wo das war. Zumal der Rennsteig nur die grobe Richtung ist und ich Kreuz und quer gefahren bin. Genau wie dieses Jahr. Muss ich passen.

Kann das bei Tambach Dietharz sein, an der Talsperre? Da geht's von der Straße zu einem kleinen Aussichtpunkt.


----------



## 29erBiker (4. Juli 2016)

Wie kommst du auf Ruhesitz?  Das ist ein Brunnen, soviel kann ich noch verraten.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Juli 2016)

Dann hat mich der erste Blick doch nicht getäuscht. Trotzdem, ich muss raten.


----------



## 29erBiker (6. Juli 2016)

Noch kein Tipp? Also, die Stelle ist ca. 5 km vom Rennsteig entfernt (Luftlinie), es handelt sich um einen Brunnen. Die Straße die zu sehen ist führt zu einem Aussichtsturm der nicht mehr in Thüringen, sondern in Bayern (Franken) liegt....


----------



## jk197 (6. Juli 2016)

Aussichtsturm könnte die Thüringer Warte bei Lauenstein sein.


----------



## jk197 (6. Juli 2016)

Von Gräfenthal gäbs ne Straße da hoch aber nen Brunnen finde ich nicht, zumindest würde das dann auch ungefähr mit der Entfernung zum Rennsteig hinkommen.


----------



## 29erBiker (6. Juli 2016)

Da hoch gibts mehrere Strecken, aber richtig, auch eine von Gräfenthal, die Örtlichkeit ist aber eingezeichnet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (6. Juli 2016)

Du bist ja kurz vor der Lösung, hast offenbar nur noch nicht die richtige Karte entdeckt. Vielleicht versuchst Du es einfach mit Google Maps....


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2016)

Kaltes Brünnle


----------



## 29erBiker (6. Juli 2016)

@Rudirabe hat @jk197 ausgebootet 

das ist natürlich richtig, zum Beweis 






also @Rudirabe, Du bist dran


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2016)

Wassn Stress, das ist ja richtige Arbeit. Bei Locus hab ich mir nen Wolf gesucht. Zumal ich ja noch nicht da war. 

Nun gut,




 

dann noch mal mein Foto, jetzt darf ich ja


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2016)

@jk197 
Bist du mir jetzt böse? Wir sehen uns ja sowieso nächstes Jahr, nicht vergessen!


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. Juli 2016)

Ich schieße jetzt einfach ins Blaue. Der Turm im Hintergrund könnte der Sendemast auf dem Sieglitzberg bei Lobenstein sein. Im Vordergrund sollte sich daher die Bleilochtalsperre befinden.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2016)

Nö, nicht wirklich. Der gesuchte Ort ist eine gute Tagesreise des Rennsteiges entlang davon entfernt.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. Juli 2016)

Talsperre Scheibe Alsbach?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2016)

Bingo. Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte.
Aufgenommen von der Waidmannsheil Hütte bei Neuhaus. Links an der Sitzgruppe vorbei geht ein kleiner Singletrail der in einen Forstweg mündet und dann zur Steinheider Hütte zurück zum Rennsteig führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. Juli 2016)

Da war ich doch letztes Jahr ganz in der Nähe und bin nicht darauf gekommen, dass es dort noch eine Talsperre gibt ... Ich sollte meine Augen besser nutzen ...

https://www.strava.com/activities/632180017

Nun zum nächsten Bild. Wo war ich letzten Sonntag um halb sechs unterwegs.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2016)

Ist das in der Nähe der A7?


----------



## 29erBiker (6. Juli 2016)

Gibt's ne A7 in Thüringen?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich damals gewollt hätte... 

Schon recht, war Blödsinn. Ich hab da nur den Kran und die Brückenbaustelle gesehen.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. Juli 2016)

Ganz kalt ....


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2016)

Sachsenbrunn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. Juli 2016)

.... liegt auf der anderen Seite des Rennsteiges ....


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Juli 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Wo war ich letzten Sonntag um halb sechs unterwegs.



Hatten die da irgend etwas abgefackelt oder soll das Morgennebel sein ?

Ist das die Ecke Grießheim/Stadtilm/Nahwinden? Das Brückenbauwerk könnte darauf hindeuten.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2016)

Marlieshausen


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. Juli 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Hatten die da irgend etwas abgefackelt oder soll das Morgennebel sein ?
> 
> Ist das die Ecke Grießheim/Stadtilm/Nahwinden? Das Brückenbauwerk könnte darauf hindeuten.



Morgennebel kennst Du ja nicht, da Du um diese Zeit nach eigenen Angaben noch nicht oder nicht mehr unterwegs bist .... 

Aber nun konkret, wo habe ich dieses Bild aufgenommen. Für Ortskundige wie Dich sollte es kein Problem sein, den Ort auf 100 Meter einzugrenzen ... bei Rudi wäre ich auch mit +/- 1 km zufrieden gewesen ...


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. Juli 2016)

Marlishausen ... auch nicht ...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2016)

ICE Brücke stadilm


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. Juli 2016)

Fast richtig, denn eine ICE-Brücke wir hier nicht gebaut. Eine richtige Antwort könnte lauten ... Ortsausgang Stadtilm in Richtung xxxxx.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2016)

Da kann ich nur raten. Niederwillingen. Brückenbau ist nicht richtig, Berührungsschutzanlagen werde da angebaut.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. Juli 2016)

Naja .. so +/- 1 km .... lassen wir das mal als richtig gelten.

Ich habe das Bild am Ortsausgang Stadtilm in Richtung Griesheim auf dem Radweg aufgenommen. Zu sehen ist die Ilmtalbrücke für die B90 neu.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2016)

Alle gut, dann hab ich hier einen neuen :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (7. Juli 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> @jk197
> Bist du mir jetzt böse? Wir sehen uns ja sowieso nächstes Jahr, nicht vergessen!



Absolut überhaupt nicht, ich hab extra lang gewartet, weil mich ja schon interessiert, wo Dein Bild geschossen wurde


----------



## jk197 (7. Juli 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Naja .. so +/- 1 km .... lassen wir das mal als richtig gelten.
> 
> Ich habe das Bild am Ortsausgang Stadtilm in Richtung Griesheim auf dem Radweg aufgenommen. Zu sehen ist die Ilmtalbrücke für die B90 neu.



Da bin ich letztens auch vorbeigefahren als wir unseren Hund geholt haben aber ich war wohl zu spät. Ein Leben hier, das ist man ja gar nicht mehr gewohnt


----------



## jk197 (7. Juli 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Alle gut, dann hab ich hier einen neuen :
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 509174



Der steht am Rennsteig (Forstautobahn) zwischen Schlegel und Rodacherbrunn...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. Juli 2016)

Ähm, nö. 
Der Rennsteig liegt Luftlinie etwa 2km weit weg und links davon. Außerdem ist es saukalt in deiner Ecke. Brrr.. ⛄


----------



## jk197 (7. Juli 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ähm, nö.
> Der Rennsteig liegt Luftlinie etwa 2km weit weg und links davon. Außerdem ist es saukalt in deiner Ecke. Brrr.. ⛄



Hmm, dann isses doch nicht der Baum, den ich meinte. So sehr viel Laubwald gibts bei mir in der Ecke auch nicht also geh ich jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass es nicht in meiner Ecke ist. Und saukalt ist relativ  Sagen wir mal, es gibt wärmere Ecken in Deutschland als unsere


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. Juli 2016)

Mit kalt meinte ich das alte Kinderspiel, erinnerst du dich? Wenn wir was versteckt hatten und einer musste suchen? Damit der arme Kerl es nicht ganz so schwer hatte bekam er Hilfestellung. Je näher er am Versteck war, desto "wärmer" wurde es...


----------



## jk197 (7. Juli 2016)

Kenn ich schon, hab ich ja auch erkannt  Warm isses bei uns ungeachtet dessen aber trotzdem auch nicht.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. Juli 2016)

Tja, hier bei mir ists schon wärmer. 



 


Ich geb dir aber noch eine Tip: Tante Google sagt, der Baum steht auf einem Felsen dessen Name es zwei Mal in der Republik gibt: einmal in NRW und einmal in der Pfalz. Ich behaupte es gibt ihn dreimal: zum dritten Mal im wunderschönen Thüringer Wald.


----------



## jk197 (13. Juli 2016)

Also immer noch keine Ahnung. Gibts bitte noch nen Tipp zum Baum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. Juli 2016)

Ja klar, das Bier wird nur immer kleiner. 

Wenn du hier stehst, hast du den Baum in 100m im Rücken. 





Da wo das Ratt steht geht ein Single Trail runter in diesen Ort. 


 
Den Turm, den man im Hintergrund nicht sieht, steht auf dem Großen Inselsberg.


----------



## Phil-Joe (14. Juli 2016)

Sieht bissl nach den Reinsbergen über Plaue aus ...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Juli 2016)

Nö, ganz kalt. 
Der Ort den man im Tal sieht, hat einen Namensvetter in Baden und ein wunderschönes Waldschwimmbad. Ganz in der Nähe gab es ein Uhrenwerk. Eine alte Villa, die heute als Wanderheim dient und mittlerweile zum Verkauf steht, diente als Lehrlingsheim dieses Werkes.


----------



## jk197 (14. Juli 2016)

Uhren kenne ich nur aus Ruhla  Könnte dann auch zum Inselsberg passen aber in der Gegend bin ich nicht so bewandert...


Willst Du Deinen Freund bescheissen, kauf ihm doch ein Ruhlaeisen  oder
Ä bissl Blech, ä bissl Schnur und fertig ist die Ruhla-Uhr


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Juli 2016)

[OT]


jk197 schrieb:


> Willst Du Deinen Freund bescheissen, kauf ihm doch ein Ruhlaeisen  oder
> Ä bissl Blech, ä bissl Schnur und fertig ist die Ruhla-Uhr


Du kannst ja Sprüche kennen ...
... dabei warst du froh überhaupt eine Uhr zu haben. 

Denn ... Uhren aus Ruhla gehen nach wie vor!
[/OT]


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Juli 2016)

Na also, geht doch. Die Ecke passt schonmal.  Man muss euch nur sagen wo es ist und dann findet ihr das schon.
Fehlt nur noch der Baum...

Viel Vertrauen in eure eigenen Uhren habt ihr ja nicht gerade gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (15. Juli 2016)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> [OT]
> 
> Denn ... Uhren aus Ruhla gehen nach wie vor!
> [/OT]



nach wie vor aber selten genau  Nee, stimmt schon, ich hatte nen Ruhla-Wecker, druch die Westverwandtschaft war meine erste Armbanduhr aber ne Kienzle  Die Ruhla-Uhren stehen doch jetzt auch wieder relativ hoch im Kurs. Mein Wecker hat mich übrigens immer pünktlich geweckt 

Da gabs auch noch Glashütte/Sa., die Teile stehen jetzt wie gehabt sehr hoch im Kurs 


So, wo der Baum steht, weiß ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## jk197 (15. Juli 2016)

Hangstein?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. Juli 2016)

Wo ist Hangstein?


----------



## jk197 (15. Juli 2016)

DER Hangstein ist in der Nähe von Ruhla.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. Juli 2016)

Schon klar, da waren wir ja. Nur wo, ich kann das nicht finden. Kannst du mir bitte einen Kartenausschnitt zukommen lassen, danke.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. Juli 2016)

Hab ihn gefunden. Nicht schlecht, schon ganz schön warm. Ist er aber nicht, da fehlt auch der Single Trail.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. Juli 2016)

Nochmal ein Foto vom exakten Standort. Auf dem 3. Hügel von. r. kann man den Großen Inselsberg erkennen. Jetzt sollte es nicht mehr so schwer sein.


----------



## metbirne77 (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

stehst Du auf dem Drachenstein?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (17. Juli 2016)

Bingo, perfekt. Genau da stehe ich und sehe nach Mosbach runter und wenn ich mich umdrehe und wieder auf mein Rad schwinge fahre ich genau an diesem Baum vorbei.


----------



## metbirne77 (17. Juli 2016)

Das musste ich erkennen, ist ja in meinem Wohnzimmer...

Gleich geht´s weiter..

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metbirne77 (17. Juli 2016)

Wo steht denn hier mein Krampus?

Viel Spass beim Rätseln!
Lars


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (17. Juli 2016)

Das ist am Rennsteig


----------



## metbirne77 (17. Juli 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Das ist am Rennsteig



Korrekt! Nicht weit weg davon.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (17. Juli 2016)

Das ist beim Glöckner, auf der rechten Seite von Hörschel kommend.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (17. Juli 2016)




----------



## metbirne77 (18. Juli 2016)

Da kennt sich einer in der Ecke aus!!! Natürlich richtig  -  Du bist dran...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (18. Juli 2016)

Super, ich denke mir was feines aus.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (18. Juli 2016)

Das war letztes Jahr, uiii hat das gestürmt im Thüringer Wald.. und wo ganz besonders?


----------



## jk197 (19. Juli 2016)

Ewig her, dass ich auf dem Rennsteig unterwegs war. Ist das Neustadt am Rennsteig aus Richtung Allzunah?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. Juli 2016)

Es gibt nur wenige Streckenführungen des Rennsteiges die direkt der Straße folgen, diese aber ist nicht bei Neustadt. Eher so in deiner Kante.


----------



## jk197 (22. Juli 2016)

Zu Kiessling passt es nicht und auch nicht zu Schlegel. Immer noch keine Ahnung. Wenn ichs vergrößern könnte aber die beiden Häuser sind ja schon recht auffällig. Oder doch Kiessling? Ich muss mal schauen, da fahr ich so gut wie nie lang.


----------



## jk197 (22. Juli 2016)

Laut Google Maps könnte es doch Kießling bei Harra sein. War Dir wohl der Anstieg von Blankenstein hoch zu schwer, dass Du da schon Rast gemacht hast


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. Juli 2016)

Haha, der war gut. 

Es ist Kiessling. Kurz nach Blankenstein hinter Absang kommt ein kleines Wäldchen mit Rastplatz. Von dort ist das Foto aufgenommen. Hab da meine Regenklamotten angezogen weil es anfing zu nieseln.

Also dann, auf ein neues


----------



## jk197 (23. Juli 2016)

Ich komme erst später dazu also geb ich erstmal frei. Also hattest du typisches Rennsteigwetter


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Juli 2016)

Dieses Jahr war es richtig gut bis auf 2 Tage, kann man nicht meckern. 

Heißt das, dass ich jetzt wieder dran bin? Außer uns scheint ja sonst keiner mehr da zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (24. Juli 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass ich jetzt wieder dran bin? Außer uns scheint ja sonst keiner mehr da zu sein.



 Nee, heißt es nicht, er sagte er gibt frei, dann ist der dran der zuerst ein Bild zur Hand hat. 

ich habe eins....



Wo war ich?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (24. Juli 2016)

Auf dem Berg südöstlich von Grädenroda?


----------



## 29erBiker (24. Juli 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Auf dem Berg südöstlich von Grädenroda?



Nein, da war ich noch nie.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (24. Juli 2016)

Hm ... nächste Idee .... auf dem Hügel nördlich von Bad Blankenburg.


----------



## 29erBiker (24. Juli 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Hm ... nächste Idee .... auf dem Hügel nördlich von Bad Blankenburg.


Bad Blankenburg ist schon mal heiß. Aber die Örtlichkeit aus der ich fotografiert hab hat einen Namen. Hügel nördlich....ist da etwas dürftig.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (24. Juli 2016)

Greifenstein?


----------



## 29erBiker (24. Juli 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Greifenstein?


Nein, der Greifenstein ist es nicht. Es ist eine Hütte wie man sie in der Gegend häufig findet. Der Weg von dort führt zu einem bekannten ...blick und weiter zu einem Turm....


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (24. Juli 2016)

Ich muss raten. Kesselwarte?


----------



## 29erBiker (24. Juli 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Ich muss raten. Kesselwarte?



Na geht doch, war ja auch nicht mehr wirklich schwer. Der Weg führt zum Fröbelblick und weiter zum Baropturm....Du bist dran @Nicolaus0815


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (24. Juli 2016)

Wenn man - wie ich - BlaBu kennt, aber dort nie zu Fuß oder per Bike unterwegs war, dann hat dies eine nicht unerhebliche Steigerung des Schwierigkeitsgrades zur Folge.

Nun aber zum nächsten (Handy-)Bild. Wo war ich hier bei durchschnittlichem Wetter unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (25. Juli 2016)

Da gibts sicher noch ganz viele stille Leser, die aber zu schnell biken als um ein schönes Bild zu haben 

@29erBiker: Ich hab da gestern ein Sahnestück gefunden. Wahnsinn, da liegen die trails vor der Haustür und man kennt sie nicht 

Zum Bild: Der Berg ist ja schon recht auffällig, mit den Bergen rund um Jena hat der aber nix zu tun, oder?


----------



## jk197 (25. Juli 2016)

Warte mal, ich kenne nur einen Ort, der so dusslig am Hang liegt und ich weiß nie, was dahinter ist, weil ich immer unten im Tal lang fahre. Der Radweg geht aber auf der anderen Seiten oberhalb des Tales lang. Das ist nicht zufällig Orlamünde?


----------



## jk197 (25. Juli 2016)

Bingo, das rechts ist die Kemenate.

http://www.christianhildebrand.de/hil/ausflugwanderer/kemenate/111124Orlamuende01.JPG


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (25. Juli 2016)

Orlamünde  ist vollkommen korrekt. Das Bild habe ich auf dem Hügel zwischen Freienorla und Niederkrossen aufgenommen. Zeit für ein ordentliches Bild war nicht vorhanden, da der Zug in Saalfeld nicht gewartet hätte .... Das war sozusagen eine Kekse reinwürgen, schnell trinken und nebenbei ein Foto schießen Pause


----------



## jk197 (26. Juli 2016)

Kenn mich halt doch aus  Na dann wo war ich hier?


----------



## jk197 (27. Juli 2016)

Tipp gefällig? Das entscheidende Merkmal sind nicht die Autos


----------



## derZimbo (27. Juli 2016)

Das ist die Lampenbude in Moxa, oder?
Weiß gerade nicht wie die aktuell heißen.


----------



## jk197 (27. Juli 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Das ist die Lampenbude in Moxa, oder?
> Weiß gerade nicht wie die aktuell heißen.



2K Moxa Lighting  vollkommen richtig. Ich finde jedes Mal, wenn ich dran vorbei fahre die unterschiedlichen Lampen toll. Na dann bist Du dran.


----------



## derZimbo (27. Juli 2016)

Ich muss leider mangels Bildern freigeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (27. Juli 2016)

Na da hab ich doch was...


 
Wo war ich hier?


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Juli 2016)

Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das dort noch keiner von euch war, vielleicht erkennt es einer aus der nachfolgenden Ansicht...


----------



## _torsten_ (29. Juli 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das dort noch keiner von euch war, vielleicht erkennt es einer aus der nachfolgenden Ansicht...
> Anhang anzeigen 515350


Also ich definitiv nicht. Wo ist das?


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Juli 2016)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Also ich definitiv nicht. Wo ist das?



 das will ich ja von euch wissen. Den nächsten Hinweis zu den "Steinen" gibt's bei Notwendigkeit heute Abend


----------



## _torsten_ (29. Juli 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> das will ich ja von euch wissen.


Man kann´s ja mal versuchen.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Juli 2016)

Das hier ist auch ganz in der Nähe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (29. Juli 2016)

Meurasteine?


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Juli 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Meurasteine?


Rischtisch. Du bist dran.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (29. Juli 2016)

Ich habe keine Bilder und gebe daher frei.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. Juli 2016)

Dann mach ich mal weiter....


 
Wo war ich hier?


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Juli 2016)

Mal ein Hinweis, man beachte den ........turm am Waldrand und die erhöhte Position aus der das Foto gemacht wurde. Ein Foto von einer gegenüberliegenden Position wurde hier schon einmal gepostet....


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Juli 2016)

Könnte der Turm der Altvaterturm sein?


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Juli 2016)

Könnte sein


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Juli 2016)

Dann ist der Ort Lehesten? Da gibt es noch einen Turm, von dem aus das fotografiert sein könnte.


----------



## 29erBiker (30. Juli 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Dann ist der Ort Lehesten? Da gibt es noch einen Turm, von dem aus das fotografiert sein könnte.


Stimmt alles. Altvaterturm, Lehesten und mein Standort ist der alte Grenzturm. 
Du bist dran @Rudirabe


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Juli 2016)

Bin ich wieder gut heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Juli 2016)

Da waren wieder die Fatbiker unnerwegs 









Das ist es aber nicht, wäre auch zu schwer, ist kurz vor Lauscha. 

So, jetzt aber




 

Man beachte das Geländer, nicht das Ratt. 



 

Denn man los...


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (31. Juli 2016)

Vorsperre Schleusegrund der Talsperre Schönbrunn.

Zum Thema "Fatbiker". Das ist dieselbe Fraktion, die sich über (Mountain-)Biker und Endurofahrer im Wald aufregt. Man könnte wahrscheinlich drei Endurorennen veranstalten und der Boden wäre nicht annähernd so zerfahren. Wer im Glashaus wohnt, ....


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (31. Juli 2016)

Wow, exakt. War wohl zu leicht ☺

Um den Boden so zu zerstören, brauchst mehr als Generationen Endurobiker


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (31. Juli 2016)

War ganz leicht. Allein dieses Jahr war ich 3 mal an der Talsperre Schönbrunn. Das sind zwar jeweils mindestens 90 km ... aber die Tour macht immer wieder Spaß. 

Nun aber zum nächsten (einfachen) Rätsel. Wo war ich hier unterwegs?


----------



## X-TRIME (31. Juli 2016)

Heimspiel :

Im Hintergrund Großliebrigen mit dem Steinbruch (heller Fleck in der Bildmitte rechts neben/vor dem Ort).
Nicht sichtbar, gleich neben der linken Bildkante, Geilsdorf - Ort beginnt ca. 100 m  neben dem Baum/weißer Fleck.

Direkt vor der Nase ist die im Bau befindliche Trasse der B 90 n, Autobahnzubringer zur A 71 mit der zukünftigen Anschlussstelle bei Traßdorf, zu sehen.
Da bin ich erst vor ein paar Tagen, das Rad tragend, durchgestiegen, da die von mir über Jahre genutzte Verbindung zwischen Stadtilm, Geilsdorf, Gösselborn und Singen bzw. umgekehrt damit an dieser Stelle wohl dicht ist.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (31. Juli 2016)

Vollkommen korrekt. Besser gehts es nicht.

Nicht nur Du standest an dieser Stelle vor verschlossener "Tür". Alternativ kann man jedoch von Gösselborn über Hengelbach nach Kleinliebringen fahren, wenn es vorher nicht geregnet hat ... sonst wiegen Bike und Schuhe (nach dem Überqueren der Baustelle) das Doppelte.


----------



## X-TRIME (31. Juli 2016)

Bei genauer Betrachtung konnte man bis vor ein paar Wochen an dem Feldweg, der an den einzeln stehenden Bäumen/Büschen in der Bildmitte vorbei führte und noch führt, ungehindert nach Gösselborn kommen. 
Aber egal, an dieser Stelle ist die Welt ja noch nicht zu Ende und es führen noch viele weitere Wege nach und von Singen .

Damit es in dem eingeschlagenen rasanten Lösungstempo weiter gehen kann, nun ebenfalls ein einfaches Rätsel.
Wo ist dieses Foto entstanden?


----------



## X-TRIME (2. August 2016)

Nanu, ich hatte hier wirklich mit einer schnellen Lösung gerechnet.
Vielleicht liegt die Verzögerung daran, dass man die Reste eines ehemaligen Schlosses irgendwo in die freien Natur verortet, so zumindest läßt es ja das Foto vermuten. Statt dessen liegt die Ruine aber mitten in einer Kleinstadt am Rande eines Stadtparks.

Mal schauen, ob das folgende Foto zur Lösung führt.


----------



## 29erBiker (2. August 2016)

Schlossruine Gehren,  das Bild hat bei der Googlesuche geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (2. August 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Schlossruine Gehren,  das Bild hat bei der Googlesuche geholfen.



 - 29er-Biker scheinen wohl in vielen Lebenslagen eher im Ziel zu sein .


----------



## 29erBiker (2. August 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> - 29er-Biker scheinen wohl in vielen Lebenslagen eher im Ziel zu sein .



 könnte an der Größe liegen 

Weiter geht's, wo war ich hier?


----------



## X-TRIME (2. August 2016)

Oberhalb von Unterweißbach hast Du das Foto geschossen, so aus der Ecke von Meura kommend, nachdem Du die Meurasteine besucht und ins Bild genommen hattest.


----------



## 29erBiker (2. August 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Oberhalb von Unterweißbach hast Du das Foto geschossen, so aus der Ecke von Meura kommend, nachdem Du die Meurasteine besucht und ins Bild genommen hattest.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Man sieht Unterweißbach, soweit korrekt. Aber wir sind in Richtung Meura/Quittelsberg gefahren und haben dabei zuvor ein Bauwerk überquert um zu diesem Aussichtspunkt zu kommen. Dort haben sich schon drei Sekt trinkende Rentner ausgeRUHt, weshalb wir nach diesem Foto weiter gefahren sind. 
Vielleicht kannst du noch etwas konkreter werden....


----------



## X-TRIME (2. August 2016)

Überquert habt ihr die Staumauer der Sperre Leibis und seid gleich links nach oben gedrückt und habt an der neuen Hütte Kämpfs RUH  halt gemacht. 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann hattest Du die alte (später teilweise niedergebrannte) Hütte schon einmal als Rätsel eingestellt.


----------



## 29erBiker (2. August 2016)

Du hast mich erwischt. Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln....zur Strafe gebe ich an Dich ab, Du bist dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (3. August 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Du hast mich erwischt. Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln....



Gibt es diese Regel überhaupt? Im Post #1 steht dazu nichts und ob das später einmal eine Rolle gespielt hat, .
Es scheint kaum machbar und vertretbar, vor jedem neuen Rätselbild alle 255 Seiten auf Dopplungen zu durchforsten.



29erBiker schrieb:


> zur Strafe gebe ich an Dich ab



Aua, das tut ganz weh !

Ein ganzes Stück nach dem Verlassen des LKr. SLF-RU bin ich Ende Mai dieses Jahres an dem folgenden Rastplatz vorbei gekommen. 
Wo war ich da?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (3. August 2016)

Ist das unterhalb der Schmücke in Richtung Ilmenau?


----------



## X-TRIME (3. August 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Ist das unterhalb der Schmücke in Richtung Ilmenau?



Die gesuchte Örtlichkeit ist schon ein ganzes Stück von der Schmücke entfernt. Sie liegt im Lkr. Ilmenau und man muss sich, von der Schmücke ausgehend, deutlich südöstlich orientieren.
Man(n) macht nichts verkehrt, wenn man die Schlossruine Gehren streift .


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. August 2016)

Ameisenweg zwischen Gehren und Langewiesen nähe Friedenshöhe?


----------



## X-TRIME (4. August 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ameisenweg zwischen Gehren und Langewiesen nähe Friedenshöhe?



Schon deutlich näher als @Nicolaus0815, aber immer noch verfehlt; Wortteil ........weg als Zubringer zu der Stelle stimmt schon mal.
In aller Regel kommt man an der folgenden Mauer in Gehren vorbei, um zu dem Rastplatz zu kommen:





Der Weg, der nach der Mauer beginnt und dort hinführt, könnte im übertragenden Sinn etwas mit der Feuerwehr zu tun haben .
Folgt man diesem Weg, kann es passieren, dass man am Rastplatz mit der "Königin der Blumen" Bekanntschaft macht .


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (4. August 2016)

Du bist also den Brandweg in Richtung Rennsteig gefahren, und hast dann bei (irgendwo im Wald, ich habe aber keine Ahnung wo) das Foto geschossen ...


----------



## X-TRIME (4. August 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Du bist also den Brandweg in Richtung Rennsteig gefahren, und hast dann bei (irgendwo im Wald, ich habe aber keine Ahnung wo) das Foto geschossen ...



Den ersten Teil des richtigen Pfades hast Du schon begangen.
Nach dem Brandweg habe ich die direkte (Fahr) Linie zu einer eigenwillig ausstaffierten Waldbaude genommen und so etwa 1,5 km vorher kurz Rast gemacht und das Foto geschossen.
Man beachte: Die "Königin der Blumen" ist Teil der Lösung .


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. August 2016)

Du bist die Wohlrosenstraße lang. Wohlroser Berghütte.


----------



## X-TRIME (5. August 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Du bist die Wohlrosenstraße lang. Wohlroser Berghütte.



Die Wohlrosestraße bin ich auch schon mehrmals lang und sachte hoch, aber für dieses Rätsel, wie schon von @Nicolaus0815 festgemacht, von Gehren aus auf dem Brandweg zum Dreiherrenstein gefahren.
Wohlroser Berghütte  - ist es nicht (mir auch nicht bekannt).

Mein Hinweis auf die direkte (Fahr) Linie zum Dreiherrenstein könnte bei Betrachtung der Karten OSM/GPSieS doch etwas verwirrend wirken. 
Obwohl beim Fahren als direkte Linie empfunden, bin ich nach Ende des Brandweges gerade weiter und in einem relativ weiten Bogen nach rechts auf die Zufahrt zum Dreiherrenstein gelangt.
Im Bereich des "Bogens" befindet sich der gesuchte Rosen...... (bei OSM/GPSieS markiert).


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. August 2016)

Rosenborn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (5. August 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Rosenborn



!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. August 2016)

Wow, der war hart


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. August 2016)

Jetzt nicht wirklich eine Alternative, aber für eine Nacht...







Vorschläge!


----------



## X-TRIME (6. August 2016)

In Mengersgereuth-Hämmern gibt es eine Schauköhlerei und da stehen ähnliche, aber noch nicht so zerzauste Schaumeiler.
Ich rate: Im Umfeld der Schauköhlerei steht dieses Teil.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. August 2016)

Leider nicht. Ich würde zurück zum Kamm des Thüringer Waldes fahren. Ist auch kein  Meiler, ist eine Hütte. Eine Rindenhütte.


----------



## jk197 (7. August 2016)

Ist der Grenzturm offen, dass man da rein kann?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. August 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ist der Grenzturm offen, dass man da rein kann?


----------



## jk197 (7. August 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


>


Der 29er weiß schon, was ich meine


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. August 2016)

Alle guut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (7. August 2016)

@jk197  welcher? Der bei Probstzella? Nein, der Schlüssel dafür liegt bei der Gemeinde. Der bei Lehesten? Offen ja, aber riskantes Kletterunternehmen, die untere Leiter ist nicht mehr vorhanden, an der Wand lehnt etwas ähnliches morsches aus Holz. Mich hats ausgehalten, also für Dich gar kein Problem...


----------



## jk197 (7. August 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Alle guut


Auweia, Habs jetzt erst gesehen. Ich War paar Tage nicht online und jetzt hat mir erst den Thread aktualisiert. Da war ich wohl nicht ganz up to date


----------



## jk197 (7. August 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> @jk197  welcher? Der bei Probstzella? Nein, der Schlüssel dafür liegt bei der Gemeinde. Der bei Lehesten? Offen ja, aber riskantes Kletterunternehmen, die untere Leiter ist nicht mehr vorhanden, an der Wand lehnt etwas ähnliches morsches aus Holz. Mich hats ausgehalten, also für Dich gar kein Problem...


Wäre also mal nen Ausflug wert  na mal schauen. Die Woche könnt klappen mit Lbs. Ich meld mich nochmal.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (12. August 2016)

@ Rudirabe --> Bitte lösen, damit es weitergehen kann. Es hat offenbar niemand eine Idee.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (12. August 2016)

Also dann:



 




 


Und weiter geht's...


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (16. August 2016)

Da offenbar niemand ein Bild einstellen möchte, kommt hier ein neues Bild von mir. Wie immer gilt: Wo war ich hier unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (18. August 2016)

Kleiner Tipp.Im Hintergrund sollte u. a. Burkersdorf zu sehen sein.


----------



## X-TRIME (20. August 2016)

Diesen Blick kann es eigentlich nur von Horba aus geben.

Was dafür spricht:
Die Stromleitung, die mit dem Mast vor dem Ort endet.
Der Funkmast links im Bild.
Der Hinweis auf Burkersdorf im Hintergrund .


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (20. August 2016)

Passt. Du bist dran.


----------



## X-TRIME (21. August 2016)

Nicht allzu weit von meinem "Basislager" entfernt bin ich im Mai nach einer kurzen Auffahrt im Wald an dieser Stelle vorbei gekommen.
Das Foto entstand an/auf einer Waldwegkreuzung und der interessant gestaltete Unterstand steht genau gegenüber, d. h., in meinem Rücken, der zu suchenden Stelle.

Wo war ich?


----------



## X-TRIME (22. August 2016)

Etwas Futter gefällig?

Nun, das war sehr grob meine Anfahrt zu dem gesuchten Punkt:
- hinter Tennisplätzen lang gekommen,
- so nach etwa 8,5 km an einem Flugplatz vorbei geradelt,
- nach Querung einer Ortsverbindungsstraße unter/hinter einem Fußballplatz vorbei gekommen und
- nach der Querung einer weiteren Ortsverbindungsstraße

da gelandet 





und dem Weg weiter gefolgt .....


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (28. August 2016)

Du bist also in Königsee gestartet und dann in der Nähe des Schwimmbads nach Nordwesten abgebogen und kamst dann am Flugplatz Pennewitz vorbei. Und ab hier habe ich keine Idee mehr. Kannst Du uns bitte weitere Hinweise geben?


----------



## X-TRIME (28. August 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Du bist also in Königsee gestartet und dann in der Nähe des Schwimmbads nach Nordwesten abgebogen und kamst dann am Flugplatz Pennewitz vorbei.



Stimmt soweit.
Königsee habe ich aber nur tangiert, da ich in der Randzone an Altenheim/Waldhaus/Tennisplätzen vorbei gefahren bin.
Am Wegpunkt "Altes Ackertor" ging es Richtung Pennewitz und am Flugplatz vorbei gerade weiter über die L 1144.
Unter/hinter einem Fußballplatz könnte der in Pennewitz sein .

Nach einer weiteren Straßenquerung etwas oberhalb eines Ortes mit ........born ist so eine namensgebende Skulptur


 
nicht zu übersehen.

Dem Weg folgt man bis zu dem Unterstand und sieht gegenüber diese (gesuchte) Stätte:


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (28. August 2016)

Google sagt mir: Hundegrab bei Gehren.


----------



## X-TRIME (28. August 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Google sagt mir: Hundegrab bei Gehren.



Das ist es !


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (29. August 2016)

Wo war ich letzte Woche hier on Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (30. August 2016)

Ich könnte Dir am Hohenwartestausee eine Ecke bei Ziegenrück zeigen, die sieht fast genauso aus aber halt leider nur fast


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (30. August 2016)

In Ziegenrück war ich mit dem Bike noch nie, auch wenn ich mir schon seit drei Jahren vorgenommen habe, den Hohenwartestausee zu umrunden. 

Der gesuchte Ort liegt auf der Südseite des Thüringer Waldes.


----------



## Stefan92 (30. August 2016)

Der Seitenarm der Talsperre Schönbrunn?
War dort Anfang Mai, sieht sehr ähnlich aus


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (30. August 2016)

Vollkommen korrekt, diese Stelle liegt kurz hinter der Weggabelung aus Richtung Neustadt.


----------



## Stefan92 (30. August 2016)

Ok, dann werde ich mal weitermachen.
Wo war ich?


----------



## jk197 (31. August 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> In Ziegenrück war ich mit dem Bike noch nie, auch wenn ich mir schon seit drei Jahren vorgenommen habe, den Hohenwartestausee zu umrunden.
> 
> Der gesuchte Ort liegt auf der Südseite des Thüringer Waldes.



Kannst gern mal vorbeikommen, dann zeig ich Dir paar schöne Ecken


----------



## Stefan92 (1. September 2016)

Ein kleiner Hinweis:
Mein Rätsel liegt nur ca. 10 km Luftlinie vom letzten Rätsel entfernt.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (1. September 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Kannst gern mal vorbeikommen, dann zeig ich Dir paar schöne Ecken



Danke für das Angebot. Wenn meine Planungen konkreter werden, melde ich mich per Mail.


----------



## Stefan92 (4. September 2016)

Ein weiterer Hinweis:
Goethewanderweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (4. September 2016)

Finsteres Loch - ein Stück hinter dem Knöpfelstaler Teich von Ilmenau kommend und vom Weg aus noch etwas rechts in den Wald hinein.

Obwohl ich am 05.10.2014 u. a. auch diese Stelle erwandert hatte, war die Erinnerung daran total verblasst und kam erst mit der Recherche wieder ......


----------



## Stefan92 (4. September 2016)

Richtig


----------



## X-TRIME (5. September 2016)

Welcher Ort mit dem markanten Turm verbirgt sich hinter dem Grashügel?








Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> In Ziegenrück war ich mit dem Bike noch nie, auch wenn ich mir schon seit drei Jahren vorgenommen habe, den Hohenwartestausee zu umrunden.



Das deckt sich genau mit meinen Überlegungen/Vorhaben, die ich auch schon so lange mit mir rumtrage.
Der Track für die Umrundung liegt seit einiger Zeit unter "unerledigt" auf dem Garmin.

Sofern es die Umstände zulassen, die Entdeckung der Langsamkeit auf dem MTB nicht zu abschreckend und die Erweiterung der Gruppe annehmbar ist, würde ich mich über eine Einladung freuen .


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. September 2016)

Ich habe lange überlegt, bis mir einfiel, dass ich den Turm dieses Jahr schon in Siegelbach bei Arnstadt gesehen habe.

Zum Thema Hohenwartestausee: Können wir gerne machen, wenn sich die Gelegentheit dazu bietet.


----------



## X-TRIME (7. September 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe lange überlegt, bis mir einfiel, dass ich den Turm dieses Jahr schon in Siegelbach bei Arnstadt gesehen habe.



Langes Überlegen führt auch hier zum richtigen Lösung .


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. September 2016)

Nächstes Bild. Wo war ich ich hier unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (9. September 2016)

Kleiner Tipp:

Kurz vor der Aufnahme am gesuchten Ort war ich noch hier:






Dann ging es weiter in Richtung Werratal ...

Aktualisierung:

Noch ein Tipp. Der gesuchte Ort liegt auf folgendem Track:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bx9uYll1ASDZYXJ4cmR5RTVrXzg/view?usp=sharing


----------



## X-TRIME (11. September 2016)

Das Foto in #5668 könnte der Blick in Richtung Suhl mit dem Ringberg Hotel sein.
Ansonsten ....


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (11. September 2016)

Ok, ich löse auf. Das Bild in # 5668 wurde vom Aussichtsturm auf dem großen Finsterberg aufgenommen und zeigt den Blick in Richtung Suhl. Dann bin ich weiter in Richtung Schmücke gefahren und ca. 1 km vor der Schmücke links in Richtung Goldlauter abgebogen. Nachdem ich dem Radweg (wie man DIESEN Radweg mit einem Tourenfahrrad oder als Rentner fahren soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen) ca. 500 m gefolgt bin, habe ich das Bild in # 5667 aufgenommen.

Da ich keine Bilder mehr habe, gebe ich frei.


----------



## jk197 (12. September 2016)

Na dann klinke ich mich auch mal wieder ein. Wo war ich am Wochenende zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben (was schon fast bissl beschämend ist ).


----------



## 29erBiker (12. September 2016)

Ist das die Aussichtsplattform auf der Leuchtenburg?


----------



## jk197 (12. September 2016)

Passt, das ist der "Steg der Wünsche" auf der Leuchtenburg.


----------



## 29erBiker (12. September 2016)

Gut, dann wünsche ich mir das ein anderer weiter macht, hab grad kein Bild...


----------



## reizhusten (13. September 2016)

Dann mach ich mal weiter. Von wo habe ich hier fotografiert?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (13. September 2016)

Dieses Bild hatten wir doch vor ein paar Seiten schon einmal. Zu sehen ist Bad Blankenburg von der Kesselwarte aus.


----------



## reizhusten (15. September 2016)

das ist richtig. Langsam wird es schwer ein noch nicht da gewesenes rätsel zu finden. Nicolaus ist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (15. September 2016)

Wo war ich hier unterwegs?


----------



## jk197 (16. September 2016)

Irgendwo in der Nähe eines Umspannwerkes ziemlich früh am Morgen, würde mal sagen so gegen 6.45 Uhr in Richtung Südosten


----------



## X-TRIME (16. September 2016)

Könnte in der Nähe von Traßdorf sein, denn da steht auch so eine Herde Masten in der Gegend rum .


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (16. September 2016)

Ca. 6:45 Uhr bin ich zu Hause aufgebrochen. Das Bild wurde kurz nach sieben aufgenommen. ;-)

Die Idee mit Traßdorf ist nicht ganz falsch ... aber auch nicht ganz richtig. Die grobe Richtung (+/- 5 bis 6km) stimmt aber schon.

Ich war zu einem Ort unterwegs, der vor kurzem hier gesucht wurde und dessen Einwohner offenbar eine Affinität zu weithin sichtbaren Sakralbauten aufwiesen, war aber noch nicht über den Berg.


----------



## jk197 (19. September 2016)

Warst Du Richung Gräfinau Angstedt unterwegs? Ich denke, die Marienkirche kann man recht weit sehen und von den Stromleitungen her könnte es auch passen.


----------



## jk197 (19. September 2016)

Wobei mir Görbitzhausen von der Anordnung der Masten noch besser gefallen würde.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (19. September 2016)

Richtige Richtung .... Von Göbritzhausen aus habe ich die Autobahn überquert. Bin kurz nach der Autobahnbrücke rechts in den Feldweg abgebogen ... dann nach 200 Metern nach links .... und dann war ich kurz vor .... DER Lösung.


----------



## X-TRIME (19. September 2016)

In allen nur erdenklichen und in Frage kommenden Ecken bin ich fast stundenlang auf dem PC rum gefuhrwerkt, natürlich auch um Görbitzhausen - ohne Ergebnis.
Leider bin ich nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass Du in Fahrtrichtung rückwärts fotografiert haben könntest, denn nur das macht das Bild passend.

Gut gemacht @jk197 .



Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Ich war zu einem Ort unterwegs, der vor kurzem hier gesucht wurde und dessen Einwohner offenbar eine Affinität zu weithin sichtbaren Sakralbauten aufwiesen, war aber noch nicht über den Berg.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (19. September 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> In allen nur erdenklichen und in Frage kommenden Ecken bin ich fast stundenlang auf dem PC rum gefuhrwerkt, natürlich auch um Görbitzhausen - ohne Ergebnis.
> Leider bin ich nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass Du in Fahrtrichtung rückwärts fotografiert haben könntest, denn nur das macht das Bild passend.
> 
> Gut gemacht @jk197 .



Ich bin dann weiter nach Siegelbach mit seinem markanten Kirchturm gefahren, daher war ich "noch nicht über den (sausteilen) Berg".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (20. September 2016)

Ich nehm das jetzt einfach mal als Zustimmung zu meiner Antwort  und poste ein neues Bild. Wo war ich hier?


----------



## jk197 (22. September 2016)

Keiner ne Idee? Dann kleiner Tipp. Das Gebäude im Hintergrund ist eine Ausflugsgaststätte, rechts ist noch eine Minigolfanlage und links neben dem Gehege mit den Lamas gibt es noch Wollschweine


----------



## X-TRIME (22. September 2016)

Du bist am (bzw. hast geschaut auf) Gasthof/Pension "Zum Alten Forsthaus" in Bad Lobenstein gewesen - mit 18-Bahn Minigolfanlage und ......


----------



## jk197 (22. September 2016)

Erkannt. Du bist dran


----------



## derZimbo (22. September 2016)

Orr zu spät gesehen. Da war ich vor kurzem erst zu einer Hochzeit geladen. Hast du auch die Stachelschweine fotografiert?


----------



## X-TRIME (22. September 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Orr zu spät gesehen. Da war ich vor kurzem erst zu einer Hochzeit geladen



Na dann hast Du ja eine Anwartschaft auf ein neues Bild verdient und ich reiche weiter .....

Anfangs hatte ich mich eine ganze Weile mit Hohenwarte rumgeplagt, denn dort gibt es auch eine Minigolfanlage und ähnliche Häuser mit Walmdächern und Schiefereindeckung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (22. September 2016)

Ich kann leider aktuell nix beitragen.


----------



## jk197 (23. September 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Orr zu spät gesehen. Da war ich vor kurzem erst zu einer Hochzeit geladen. Hast du auch die Stachelschweine fotografiert?



Nee, ich fotografier nicht so gern, ich schaus mir normalerweise lieber live an aber der Blick war in dem Moment so gut, dass ich dachte, das ist was fürs Forum Wir gehen da mit den Kindern gern hin, ich nenne es "Bad Lobensteiner Zoo"  Der Hofhund ist ein Guter und der Kuchen schmeckt auch lecker


----------



## jk197 (23. September 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Na dann hast Du ja eine Anwartschaft auf ein neues Bild verdient und ich reiche weiter .....
> 
> Anfangs hatte ich mich eine ganze Weile mit Hohenwarte rumgeplagt, denn dort gibt es auch eine Minigolfanlage und ähnliche Häuser mit Walmdächern und Schiefereindeckung.



Aber nicht so viele Viecher  Dafür aber nen sehr schönen Spielplatz und nen Pumptrack vom Schneidi.


----------



## derZimbo (23. September 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Nee, ich fotografier nicht so gern, ich schaus mir normalerweise lieber live an aber der Blick war in dem Moment so gut, dass ich dachte, das ist was fürs Forum Wir gehen da mit den Kindern gern hin, ich nenne es "Bad Lobensteiner Zoo"  Der Hofhund ist ein Guter und der Kuchen schmeckt auch lecker


 der Hofhund durfte dann auch zur Belohnung nachts ins Zimmer des Braupaares. Hat sich seinem Schicksal klaglos ergeben.


----------



## X-TRIME (23. September 2016)

Gehofft hatte ich, dass @derZimbo ein schönes freundliches und sommerliches Rätselbild einstellen wird, aber er scheint mit seinem HT ja immer auf der Flucht zu sein ....

Nun, dann halt von mir trotz des Jahrhundertsommers ein Bild, das einen etwas frösteln läßt.
Wo habe ich mit feuchten Reifen Halt gemacht?







jk197 schrieb:


> Schneidi.


----------



## derZimbo (23. September 2016)

Ich hätte nur freundliche Ostsee Bilder anzubieten, die ist aber glaube (noch) nicht in Thüringen.


----------



## X-TRIME (25. September 2016)

Es scheint in Thüringen doch noch Ecken zu geben, die bei MTB-lern wenig oder gar nicht bekannt sind. Der gesuchte Aussichtsturm gehört wohl dazu und dabei liegt er nur wenig abseits des Rennsteigs bei ..... 
Ich komm nur grad nicht drauf .

Vielleicht helfen ja die folgenden Bilder bei der Suche.

Ein paar hundert Meter nachdem man einen Ort mit Tankstelle links am OA passiert hat, lädt diese Hütte zum Verweilen ein.





Von da geht ein geschotterter Weg links ab (Orientierung: Rennsteig Hörschel nach Blankenstein), der bald im Wald weiter führt und nach relativ kurzer Zeit offenbart sich bei schönem Wetter diese Ansicht.





Der gesuchte Aussichtsturm liegt fast genau in der Mitte zwischen der Rennsteighütte und dem Ort, der im nächsten Foto zu sehen ist (geschossen vom Turm aus).
Die großen Hallen links im Bild gehören zu einer Firma, die leicht zerbrechliche Waren herstellt.





 Noch Fragen?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (25. September 2016)

Google sagt Vordere Haube zwischen Neustadt und Grossbreitenbach.


----------



## X-TRIME (25. September 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Google sagt Vordere Haube zwischen Neustadt und Grossbreitenbach.



..... und hat auch dieses Mal recht .

Bei schönem Wetter wirklich einen Besuch wert.
Zufahrt von Neustadt aus bevorzugt, dann runter ins Reuscheltal zum Reuscheltaler Teich und nach Gusto weiter ....


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (26. September 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> ..... und hat auch dieses Mal recht .
> 
> Bei schönem Wetter wirklich einen Besuch wert.
> Zufahrt von Neustadt aus bevorzugt, dann runter ins Reuscheltal zum Reuscheltaler Teich und nach Gusto weiter ....



Deine Bilder bringen mich immer wieder auf neue Ausflugsideen. Leider wird dadurch meine To-Do-Liste ständig länger.

Nun aber zum nächsten Bild, dessen Lösung einfach zu finden ist. Wo war ich hier letzten Samstag unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (27. September 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> ...



http://www.schneidi-racing.de/


----------



## jk197 (27. September 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Deine Bilder bringen mich immer wieder auf neue Ausflugsideen. Leider wird dadurch meine To-Do-Liste ständig länger.
> 
> Nun aber zum nächsten Bild, dessen Lösung einfach zu finden ist. Wo war ich hier letzten Samstag unterwegs?



Auf ner Burg nahe der Autobahn und da könnte es eine der drei Gleichen sein.

Das mit den Ausflugsideen hab ich mir auch so gedacht als ich zum ersten Mal hoch auf die Leuchtenburg bin und so bei mir dachte, dass der Weg zum Dohlenstein spaßig aussieht  Leider war am Fahrradanhänger vorne kein Fahrrad dran sondern die Buggyräder


----------



## metbirne77 (27. September 2016)

Es müsste die Mühlburg sein.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (27. September 2016)

Mühlburg .... ist die richtige Lösung. Der Weg zur Burg hoch ist auch spaßig. Mein Computer zeigte ständig Steigungswerte zwischen 10 und 18 %. Zum Glück war es nach kurzer Zeit vorbei.


----------



## metbirne77 (28. September 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Mühlburg .... ist die richtige Lösung. Der Weg zur Burg hoch ist auch spaßig. Mein Computer zeigte ständig Steigungswerte zwischen 10 und 18 %. Zum Glück war es nach kurzer Zeit vorbei.



Dafür ist die Weiterfahrt am Kamm lang dann richtig entspannt...


----------



## metbirne77 (28. September 2016)

Auf ein Neues!



 

Wo hat man diese prächtige Aussicht?

Viel Spass beim Rätseln!
Lars


----------



## sgclimber (28. September 2016)

Evtl. vom Heldrastein aus?


----------



## metbirne77 (28. September 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Evtl. vom Heldrastein aus?



Aber sicher! Richtig!!!


----------



## sgclimber (28. September 2016)

Wo bin ich hier lang gefahren um das am Wegesrand zu entdecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (29. September 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> http://www.schneidi-racing.de/



Danke für den aufklärenden Link.



*Erinnerung*
Es ist zu wünschen, dass dieser Thread immer vital bleibt, denn damit erweisen wir dem TE und geschätzten Mountainbiker, der am 29.September 2013 bei einem Endurorennen tödlich verunglückte, unsere besondere Achtung.


----------



## sgclimber (29. September 2016)

Mal ein kleiner Hinweis zum Bild...

An der Stelle stehen noch etliche andere Holzfiguren. Das ganze befindet sich entlang eines "Flussradweges". Kurz vorher fährt man unter 2 gleich aussehenden hohen Bahnbrücken durch...


----------



## X-TRIME (29. September 2016)

Nach Deinem Hinweis handelt es sich wohl um den Unstrut-Radweg und hier um den Teilabschnitt zwischen Dachrieden und Reiser/Mühlhausen bzw. umgekehrt.

Die Holzfiguren sollten demnach im Reiserschen Tal stehen und zwar vor den beiden Viadukten von Dachrieden kommend.


----------



## sgclimber (29. September 2016)

Richtig! Perfekt erklärt. 

Bin letzte Woche mal wieder da lang, die kleinen Fische von der Skulptur wurden mittlerweile geklaut.


----------



## X-TRIME (30. September 2016)

Nach dem, was ich über das Reisersche Tal gelesen habe, sollte es auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert sein, wobei eigentlich die ganze Region, das Eichsfeld eingeschlossen, für Mountainbiker sehr attraktiv ist.
Leider geht es nicht ohne eine ordentliche Anfahrt ...

Zum neuen Rätselbild: Von welcher Schutzhütte aus wurde das Bild geschossen?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (1. Oktober 2016)

Kommt mit bekannt vor. Talsperre Scheibe-Alsbach vom Aussichtspunkt Waidmannsheil aus gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (1. Oktober 2016)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Kommt mit bekannt vor. Talsperre Scheibe-Alsbach vom Aussichtspunkt Waidmannsheil aus gesehen.



Es hätte mich auch fast gewundert, wenn Du da noch nicht rumgeschlichen, ähm rumgebolzt wärst .


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (2. Oktober 2016)

Mangels geeigneter Bilder gebe ich frei.


----------



## X-TRIME (4. Oktober 2016)

Nun, da alle nach @Nicolaus0815 Freigabe hier gerufen haben, aber so leise, dass es unhörbar war, nehme ich den Ball wieder auf und frage:
Um welche Örtlichkeit handelt es sich im folgenden Bild, zu der es aus längst vergangenen Zeiten (mindestens 26 Jahre und etwas mehr) immer wieder Geraune und unbeantwortete Fragen gab?


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Oktober 2016)

Das neue Rätsel ist gar nicht so weit von der Schutzhütte Weidmannsheil aus #5718 entfernt - siehe folgendes Bild. Von da aus sollte man sich nur nicht östlich, südlich oder westlich orientieren .





Einheimische reden davon, dass dort unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit (vor 26 Jahren und früher) immer wieder sg. Prassniks gefeiert wurden. Deshalb das Gemunkel.


----------



## derZimbo (6. Oktober 2016)

Da bin jetzt aber auf die Begriffserläuterung gespannt.


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Oktober 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Da bin jetzt aber auf die Begriffserläuterung gespannt.



Prassnik (in nicht spezifischer Mundart und auf den Fall -nicht öffentlich- bezogen):
Ech tät ma so (sagen): Do honse janz hehmlich jefrässen und jesoffen, domet keener was metkricht.


----------



## derZimbo (7. Oktober 2016)

Auch wenn nix da war im Osten, gesoffen wurde immer....


----------



## X-TRIME (7. Oktober 2016)

Wer sich die Mühe macht, in OSM/GPSieS zu suchen, findet ein gutes Stück nördlich von der Schutzhütte Weidmannsheil eine Lichtung mit einem 2-er Trampel Häuschen (=gesuchte Stelle) und erhält als Belohnung für die Lösung einen erhellenden Link .


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Oktober 2016)

Nach der Ortsbeschreibung wäre das laut OSM das Jagdhaus Lindig.
Möglicherweise so ein праздник Gebäude wie im Ohmgebirge:  
Forsthaus Seegel  (ex Stasi Feierhütte)
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/51.46980/10.37315


----------



## X-TRIME (8. Oktober 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Nach der Ortsbeschreibung wäre das laut OSM das Jagdhaus Lindig.
> Möglicherweise so ein праздник Gebäude wie im Ohmgebirge:
> Forsthaus Seegel  (ex Stasi Feierhütte)
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/51.46980/10.37315



Du bist schon sehr nah dran, nur etwas zu weit westlich abgedriftet und damit bei einem einzeln stehenden Gebäude gelandet.
Drum wieder aufgesattelt und den bei OSM/GPSieS abgebildeten Trampel ins Auge gefasst .

Das Klientel, das dort geprasst hat, könnte ohne Frage mit dem des Forsthaus Seegel vergleichbar gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (19. Oktober 2016)

http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/61920422#map=19/50.51102/11.10418

Die,der oder das Wildschopfe könnte von der Anordnung der Gebäude her passen.


----------



## X-TRIME (19. Oktober 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/61920422#map=19/50.51102/11.10418
> 
> Die,der oder das Wildschopfe könnte von der Anordnung der Gebäude her passen.



Juhu,
eigentlich fast nicht mehr erwartet, aber es ist noch Leben drin und zudem auch noch richtig .

Dazu das passende Video:


----------



## derZimbo (19. Oktober 2016)

Das VHS Gedudel erinnert mich an die Videos zu Schulzeiten


----------



## X-TRIME (19. Oktober 2016)

Zur Wiederbelebung fehlt eigentlich nicht viel .....


----------



## jk197 (20. Oktober 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> ...aber es ist noch Leben drin...



Nicht allein, weil mir die Suche und das Rätseln Spaß macht, verspüre ich dem Thread gegenüber eine gewisse Verpflichtung 

So damit es gleich weitergeht: Wo war ich hier?


----------



## 29erBiker (20. Oktober 2016)

Guten Morgen,

Du warst in Rudolstadt auf der Heidecksburg


----------



## jk197 (23. Oktober 2016)

So siehts aus  Du bist dran.


----------



## jk197 (23. Oktober 2016)

So siehts aus  Du bist dran.


----------



## 29erBiker (23. Oktober 2016)

Wo war ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (24. Oktober 2016)

Hinweis: die gesuchte Stelle gibt es häufig, 13-mal davon allein am Rennsteig. Der von mir gesuchte Ort liegt jedoch nicht am Rennsteig, sondern im Landkreis Saalfeld-Rudolstadt und ist Grenzpunkt der ehem. Grenze zwischen Bayern, Schwarzburg-Rudolstadt und Preußen


----------



## X-TRIME (24. Oktober 2016)

Bei der gesuchten Stelle kann es sich nur um einen Dreiherrenstein handeln.

Deinem Hinweis folgend erfährt man auf Wikipedia, dass sich zwischen Kaulsdorf und Goßwitz (bzw. umgekehrt) ein Dreiherrenstein befindet und dieser wohl die Lösung sein sollte.
Leider finde ich dazu auf OSM/GPSieS keinen Eintrag .


----------



## 29erBiker (24. Oktober 2016)

Sauber! Den Eintrag hab ich auch nicht gefunden. Aber es gibt ihn ja wie das Bild beweist....


 

Dann kann es ja weitergehen


----------



## derZimbo (25. Oktober 2016)

Die Bank ist aber neu, die gabs im verganenen Jahr noch nicht.


----------



## 29erBiker (25. Oktober 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Die Bank ist aber neu, die gabs im verganenen Jahr noch nicht.



kann ich nichts zu sagen, war das erste mal dort...


----------



## derZimbo (25. Oktober 2016)

Bist du nach Goßwitz rüber oder Richtung Hohenwarte?
Oder doch in Kaulsdorf rausgekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin über Hohenwarte hoch nach Bucha (Waldweg), von dort nach Gosswitz, hab auf der gebauten Strecke im Wald bissl gespielt , und bin dann nach Kaulsdorf runter.


----------



## derZimbo (25. Oktober 2016)

DA ist das Ding
https://www.google.de/maps/place/50...!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d50.62139!4d11.449919


----------



## X-TRIME (25. Oktober 2016)

Da kennt sich aber jemand aus  - man könnte glatt auf die Idee kommen, dass Du dort mehrere Schäferstündchen verbracht hast .
Ich werde mal schauen, dass diese Stelle bei OSM gekennzeichnet wird.

Nun mal ganz leichte Rätselkost - jetzt könnte ein neuer Zeitrekord aufgestellt werden. 
Die Örtlichkeit wurde schon einige Mal in diesem Thread erwähnt, war aber selbst noch nicht gefragt.
Was ist zu sehen?


----------



## 29erBiker (25. Oktober 2016)

Das Schweizerhaus?
Du hast es viermal hier erwähnt


----------



## X-TRIME (25. Oktober 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Das Schweizerhaus?



Rekord !


----------



## 29erBiker (25. Oktober 2016)

Ein ähnliches Bild.....ähnlich leicht? Wo war ich hier?


----------



## derZimbo (25. Oktober 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Da kennt sich aber jemand aus  - man könnte glatt auf die Idee kommen, dass Du dort mehrere Schäferstündchen verbracht hast .


Meine Jugend....


----------



## X-TRIME (25. Oktober 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Meine Jugend....



Das passt doch ganz gut zusammen, wenn man die Jugendzeit nicht zu eng fasst .

Der von @29erBiker besuchte Dreiherrenstein wird in Kürze bei OSM so markiert sein:


----------



## jk197 (26. Oktober 2016)

Das könnte Ziegenrück von der alten Schule aus fotografiert sein.


----------



## 29erBiker (26. Oktober 2016)

Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte , wollte gerade einen Hinweis geben, ist nun aber nicht mehr notwendig. Ist ja auch Dein Revier @jk197


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (27. Oktober 2016)

Sagen wir mal Reviergrenze  War aber auch eine nicht alltägliche Perspektive. So, ich muss erstmal freigeben aber sollte sich kein anderer finden, werde ich auch mal schauen, dass ich noch ein Bild finde. Wenn jemand schneller ist als ich, bitteschön!


----------



## jk197 (28. Oktober 2016)

Zugegebenermaßen wird das jetzt ziemlich schwierig ohne Tipps aber schauen wir mal. Immerhin war ich da ja nicht allein und vielleicht kennt das ja doch jemand  Also, wo war ich hier? Da ich nicht Danny MacAskill bin, hab ich übrigens getragen und das war schon heikel genug


----------



## 29erBiker (28. Oktober 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Zugegebenermaßen wird das jetzt ziemlich schwierig ohne Tipps aber schauen wir mal. Immerhin war ich da ja nicht allein und vielleicht kennt das ja doch jemand  Also, wo war ich hier? Da ich nicht Danny MacAskill bin, hab ich übrigens getragen und das war schon heikel genug



ich halt mich raus....


----------



## jk197 (29. Oktober 2016)

Weils schwer ist ein kleiner Tipp. Das, worüber ich gelaufen bin, könnte gut in einem Betrieb keine 500 m entfernt von der Stelle gefertigt worden sein.


----------



## X-TRIME (29. Oktober 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Das, worüber ich gelaufen bin, könnte gut in einem Betrieb keine 500 m entfernt von der Stelle gefertigt worden sein.



Betrieb:
Gibt es da noch eine andere Möglichkeit als mein ehemaliger Ausbildungsbetrieb, die Maxhütte Unterwellenborn/Nachfolger Stahlwerk Thüringen?
Wohl nicht!

Aber , an welcher Stelle Du da über den Doppel-T-Träger balanciert bist?


----------



## jk197 (30. Oktober 2016)

Sagen wir mal, die Maxhütte stellt den Träger als Rohmaterial her und der Betrieb, den ich meine, kürzt ihn auf die richtige Länge  um noch einen kleinen Tipp zu geben, in Fließrichtung des Baches gab es mal eine Brauerei mit dem Namen des Baches.


----------



## X-TRIME (31. Oktober 2016)

Da hast Du ja ne schöne tote Fährte gelegt .

Drum jetzt ein zweiter Versuch:
Bei der ehemaligen Brauerei könnte es sich um die in Lemnitzhammer gehandelt haben (Stilllegung 1991), denn in diese Richtung fließt die Lemnitz.
Stahlträger könnten dann vom Stahlbau Perthel weiter verarbeitet werden.

Konkreter Standort - Annahme:
Etwas nordwestlich befindet sich ein einzeln stehendes Gebäude und da geht es ev. drüber.


----------



## 29erBiker (31. Oktober 2016)

hier hatte @jk197 es übrigens schon fast geschafft...

und was man im Bild nicht sieht.....es sind zwei Stahlträger


----------



## 29erBiker (31. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (31. Oktober 2016)

Naja, nach #5755 war schon klar, wer wieder zusammen getourt ist .

Respekt, da so einfach drüber zu gehen und das mit so jungen Jahren  (ihr seid entlastet, wenn schon für genügend Nachwuchs zur Sicherung der Rente gesorgt wurde).
Ich wär an dieser Stelle eher durchgeschwommen.


----------



## jk197 (1. November 2016)

Nebendran gibt's ein Wehr, da wärs einfacher aber auch langweiliger. Das ist übrigens sogar der offizielle Wanderweg. Der Übergang war nur im Bau und jetzt ist da wieder ein sehr schöner Steg und zwar auch aus Stahl. Alles richtig gemacht @X-TRIME. Du darfst. Da ich das Bike geschultert hatte, war das übrigens wie ein Balancierstab und echt gut zu laufen. Vorgesorgt ist denke ich trotzdem schon ganz ordentlich


----------



## jk197 (1. November 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Naja, nach #5755 war schon klar, wer wieder zusammen getourt ist .
> 
> Respekt, da so einfach drüber zu gehen und das mit so jungen Jahren...
> Ich wär an dieser Stelle eher durchgeschwommen.


Zumindest wäre ertrinken nahezu ausgeschlossen gewesen  und für solche Späße ist man nie zu alt. Wie gesagt, es soll Leute geben, die wären gefahren


----------



## X-TRIME (1. November 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> es soll Leute geben, die wären gefahren



Zu dieser Spezies gehöre ich schon gar nicht.

Beim neuen Rätselbild soll gar nicht verheimlicht werden, dass es sich um eine Wiese handelt .
Die Frage ist nur, wie ist der vollständige Name?
Da es in Thüringen nun unzählige Wiesen gibt (auch vielleicht mit Eigennamen), verorte ich sie gleich mal in die Nähe eines Rennsteigortes.


----------



## jk197 (1. November 2016)

Erste Vermutung wäre bei Masserberg.


----------



## X-TRIME (2. November 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Erste Vermutung wäre bei Masserberg.



Von Hörschel aus gesehen, wärst Du schon etwas zu weit geprescht.

Da nach meiner Recherche die Wiese in keiner der einschlägigen Karten vermerkt ist, findet man die Lösung eher bei Wanderempfehlungen um ......., sofern man den richtigen nahe gelegenen Rennsteigort im Auge hat.
Es wäre dabei nicht verkehrt, einen anderen ....steig als den Rennsteig in die Betrachtung heran zu ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (3. November 2016)

Noch ein wenig mehr Anschub:
Der ....steig, der übrigens an der gesuchten M.....wiese vorbei führt und in dem nahe gelegenen Rennsteigort endet, beginnt in Gehren und hat im August schon einmal bei einer Suche eine Rolle gespielt.


----------



## 29erBiker (3. November 2016)

M......wiese? 
Wollte gerade die Schwalbenhauptwiese anbieten, ist dann wohl aber eher falsch....


----------



## 29erBiker (3. November 2016)

Es ist die Mondscheinwiese.....Deinem Hinweis folgend gelangte ich über die Einträge im August vom Hundegrab in Gehren zum Pilzsteig, welcher an der Mondscheinwiese vorbei führt und in Neustadt an Rennsteig endet.


----------



## X-TRIME (3. November 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Es ist die Mondscheinwiese.....Deinem Hinweis folgend gelangte ich über die Einträge im August vom Hundegrab in Gehren zum Pilzsteig, welcher an der Mondscheinwiese vorbei führt und in Neustadt an Rennsteig endet.



Folgerichtig hergeleitet und wir freuen uns auf ein neues Rätsel von Dir .


----------



## 29erBiker (3. November 2016)

Wo könnte das Bild entstanden sein, bzw. welchen Ort sieht man da unten?


----------



## X-TRIME (3. November 2016)

Aufgrund des gebrochenen Schiefers habe ich mal die Ecken um Unterloquitz bis Probstzella abgegrast und nach der charakteristischen Bahnlinie mit der Überführung gesucht und bin bei Probstzella fündig geworden.
Dazu kann man bei Google Maps sehr gut über dem Ort (in direkter Verlängerung der Bahnlinie) die beiden Baumstreifen auf der Wiesen- und  Feldfläche und links davon auf der größeren Freifläche die Baum- und/oder Buschreihe in Schlangenform erkennen.

Fotostandort könnte sein - siehe Kreis:



 

Bei entsprechender Vergrößerung findet man an der eingekreisten Stelle das Symbol einer Hütte und das könnte darauf hinweisen.


----------



## 29erBiker (3. November 2016)

Sauber. Ich denke den genauen Standort kann man nicht verlangen. Deiner ist nicht richtig. An dem Standort an dem das Foto entstand steht lediglich eine Sitzgruppe. Er ist etwa auf der halben Strecke zwischen Probstzelle und dem neuen Kolditz. Aber Ort erraten reicht. Du bist dran.


----------



## X-TRIME (3. November 2016)

Interessierte vor - ich gebe mal frei .


----------



## jk197 (4. November 2016)

Dann mal was aus einer ganz anderen Ecke. Wo war ich hier?


----------



## jk197 (5. November 2016)

Und ich hätte gedacht, das ist in 30 Minuten gelöst. Aber aus der Gegend scheint hier wohl keiner zu sein. Auf jeden Fall sahen die Wege spannend aus. Ich denke, da muss ich nochmal mit dem Bike hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (5. November 2016)

Tipp gefällig? Ich bin auf einem Lutherweg und das Gemäuer im Hintergrund ist sehr auffällig.


----------



## Oberfoerster (6. November 2016)

Im Hintergrund Burg Normannstein bei Treffurt?


----------



## jk197 (6. November 2016)

Völlig daneben  das gibt's doch gar nicht. Auf der A9 wird übrigens sogar auf die Sehenswürdigkeit hingewiesen.


----------



## X-TRIME (6. November 2016)

Leicht hast Du das Rätsel wirklich nicht gemacht.
Nach #5777 hätte ich fast blind (wegen der geschätzten 30' Lösungszeit) auf die Wartburg getippt - stimmte nicht.
Weiter ging es dann mit Treffurt, Creuzburg, Gera, Burgk ....... - Fehlanzeige.

Erst mit der gefundenen Liste über die Hinweisschilder zu Sehenswürdigkeiten an den Autobahnen/A9 bin ich auf Weida und die Osterburg gekommen und da sollten die Details zu Deinem Bild (insbesondere die Burgmauer mit dem kleinen Turm) gut passen.
Zudem war Luther seinerzeit auch in Weida.


----------



## jk197 (6. November 2016)

Sehr schön gelöst  Ich war da übrigens auch zum ersten Mal trotz gerade mal 45 min Fahrzeit  (wohlgemerkt mit dem Auto). Aber der Turm ist so eindeutig, den hätte ich auf jeden Fall erkannt. Ich hab das Ganze aber extra etwas versteckt fotografiert, weil ich eben dachte, dass es so leicht ist.


----------



## jk197 (6. November 2016)

So wäre es vielleicht einfacher gewesen


----------



## X-TRIME (6. November 2016)

Dein neues Bild hätte mir auch nicht besser auf die Sprünge helfen können, denn die Osterburg war mir nur dem Namen nach bekannt und das ganz weit im Dunkel. Ein Bild hatte ich nicht vor dem geistigen Auge und ohne Deinen Hinweis mit der A9 und dem Hinweisschild hätte ich nicht lösen können.

Gleich vorweg, mit dem neuen Rätsel begeben wir uns wieder zurück in die gerade erst verlassene Region.
Entstanden ist das Foto am vergangenen Freitag so gegen 15:00 Uhr und das Wetter war grau in grau, aber es ließ sich ganz gut fahren.
An welchem Teich habe ich halt gemacht?


----------



## X-TRIME (8. November 2016)

Zur Suche hilft es, ein paar Seiten zurück zu gehen und den in #5289 genannten Standort in einem weiteren Umkreis auszuleuchten.
Der Ochsenbacher Teich, den ich einige Tage vorher angesteuert hatte, ist es schon mal nicht, denn dann hätte ich den 
Bildkurztitel Ot gesetzt .


----------



## jk197 (9. November 2016)

Isses der hier?

http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/259430554


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (9. November 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Isses der hier?
> 
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/259430554



In der Stauseeregion scheint ein riesiger Rätselbildmagnet zu liegen  - mit dem Höllteich liegst Du vollkommen richtig.


----------



## jk197 (9. November 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> In der Stauseeregion scheint ein riesiger Rätselbildmagnet zu liegen  - mit dem Höllteich liegst Du vollkommen richtig.



So schwer wars dann nach den Hinweisen nicht mehr und mit Rätseln konnte man mich schon immer locken  Also, dann das nächste Bild. Was sieht man hier von wo aus?


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (10. November 2016)

Ich vermute den Blick auf Burgkhammer vom Wanderweg aus zwischen Schloß und Pavillon.


----------



## jk197 (10. November 2016)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Ich vermute den Blick auf Burgkhammer vom Wanderweg aus zwischen Schloß und Pavillon.



Perfekt! Du darfst. Weida wäre doch sicher eigentlich auch was für Dich gewesen? BTW: Du warst nicht zufällig der Verrückte letztens mit dem Crosser auf der Stausseetour?


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (10. November 2016)

OT: 

Nein, aber Herr Werber fährt jetzt immer mal mit ihm.  Verrückt ist gut. Wohnt ca. 1 km entfernt von mir. 

Hat diesmal mit der Tour bei mir leider noch nicht geklappt wegen Nachwuchsbetreuung, aber im Frühjahr will ich unbedingt mit dabei sein. 

Weida habe ich erkannt, aber zu spät gesehen.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (10. November 2016)

Für Einheimische lösbar.  Aus dem September-Kurzurlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (10. November 2016)

Ich halt mich erstmal raus, da hab ich schon mehrfach meine Trinkflasche gefüllt


----------



## _torsten_ (10. November 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ich halt mich erstmal raus, da hab ich schon mehrfach meine Trinkflasche gefüllt


Das dauert hier aber eine Weile, bis sie voll ist.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. November 2016)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Für Einheimische lösbar.


Nicht nur für Einheimische: Marienquelle bei Ziegenrück


----------



## jk197 (11. November 2016)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das dauert hier aber eine Weile, bis sie voll ist.



Kommt drauf an, zu welcher Jahreszeit. Ich hab die schon ordentlich plätschern gesehen 

Außerdem fahre ich da meistens hochwärts und da kommt mir eine längere Pause an dieser Stelle gar nicht so ungelegen


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (11. November 2016)

Ich bin da auch hochwärts gefahren. Wenn man bis dahin "gefahren" ist, hat man sich die Pause auch redlich verdient.

Marienquelle stimmt. Somit bitte ich um das nächste Rätsel, Herr Torsten.


----------



## _torsten_ (11. November 2016)

Burgruinen gibt´s einige in Thüringen.



Welche ist das hier?


----------



## X-TRIME (11. November 2016)

Burgruine Liebenstein zwischen Plaue und Gräfenroda. Sehr ähnlich der Burgruine Ehrenstein.
Obwohl nicht zu weit weg gelegen, kenne ich diesen Ort noch nicht aus eigener Anschauung.


----------



## _torsten_ (11. November 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Burgruine Liebenstein zwischen Plaue und Gräfenroda.


Ich hatte schon vermutet, dass es schnell gehen wird. Und damit geht der Ball an @X-TRIME.


----------



## X-TRIME (11. November 2016)

Jetzt wird es ganz klassisch.
Wie heißt wohl dieser majestätische Sitz?


----------



## X-TRIME (13. November 2016)

Was könnte mit klassisch wohl gemeint sein und zur Lösung führen?
In vielen Bereichen gibt es Klassiker, wie z. B.:
- im Autobau der Käfer von VW oder die Ente von Citroen, .....
- im MTB-Bereich die Räder von Klein, das Centurion No Poga, Yetis, Rocky Mountains, .......
- oder in der Musik ......
- oder .......

Auf dem Holzsitz werden aber weder Autos noch Fahrräder sitzen bzw. gesessen haben. 
Vielleicht mal ein Hund, ein Frosch oder auch eine Katze, aber in aller Regel ......
Hier lohnt es sich, den Blick nach Weimar (aber auch Ilmenau und ...) der vergangenen Jahrhunderte zu richten, wobei man den schon klassischen Zwiebelmarkt Weimar bei der Betrachtung außen vor lassen kann .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (14. November 2016)

Noch etwas mehr Nachdruck?

Gut, der Sitz heißt wirklich ......sitz und befindet sich nicht in Weimar oder Ilmenau, sondern hat mit einer vor gut 2 Jahrhunderten handelnden Persönlichkeit zu tun, die sich sowohl in Weimar, Ilmenau, ja sogar in Italien und noch viel mehr Orten herum gedrückt hat .
Näher kommt man der Sache noch, wenn man in Weimar das Nationaltheater ins Auge nimmt und dabei das davor stehende Denkmal nicht übersieht .


----------



## _torsten_ (14. November 2016)

Das es hier um einen/den Goethesitz geht, ist mir einigermaßen klar. Aber wo steht er?


----------



## X-TRIME (14. November 2016)

Goethesitz ist schon mal richtig.

Hingesetzt wurde er in das Glücksthal südwestlich von Neustadt/Rennsteig, relativ nahe der Straße zwischen Neuhaus und Steinheid. 
Standort ist in etwa der rote Punkt unten fast mittig.
Das Glücksthal hatten wir schon einmal im Juni/Juli 2014 (siehe #3756 und #3757) und damals war eine dort stehende Holzskulptur/Trompeter gesucht.

Jeder, der sich mal in/um Neustadt/Rennsteig rumtreibt macht nichts verkehrt, diese Ecke zur Rast anzusteuern.


----------



## _torsten_ (15. November 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Goethesitz ist schon mal richtig.


Das nehme ich als Bestätigung. Den Rest hast du selber erklärt. 

Wo befindet sich dieses Gebilde und was versteckt sich dahinter?


----------



## _torsten_ (16. November 2016)

Im Zuge der Lösungssuche zum Rätsel aus #4967 gab´s schon mal ein Querverweis auf diese Steine.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. November 2016)

Tipp 2: Unterhalb der Felsen verläuft eich einer von Thüringens Radwanderwegen.


----------



## jk197 (17. November 2016)

Irgendwie ist da mal Kammerlöcher bei Geraberg gefallen.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. November 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist da mal Kammerlöcher bei Geraberg gefallen.


Kammerlöcher ist richtig.


----------



## jk197 (18. November 2016)

War ja auch quasi mit der Nase draufgestossen  So, ich hab auch was Neues. Wo war ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (18. November 2016)

Sieht aus wie das Maxhüttendenkmal in Unterwellenborn.... Industriedenkmal Gasmaschinenzentrale ist wohl der richtige Begriff


----------



## jk197 (18. November 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie das Maxhüttendenkmal in Unterwellenborn.... Industriedenkmal Gasmaschinenzentrale ist wohl der richtige Begriff



So isses und hier ist der Beweis  Du bist dran.


----------



## 29erBiker (18. November 2016)

Ich geb frei....


----------



## X-TRIME (19. November 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Ich geb frei....



..... und ich grätsche mal kurz dazwischen und lasse @29erBiker nicht so einfach und ohne Mühe davon kommen .
Nur an ihn (und ev. @jk197) gerichtet: Wo warst/wart Du/ihr hier? 





Ansonsten gilt weiter: Es ist frei gegeben!!!


----------



## jk197 (22. November 2016)

Also ich war da noch nie  Jetzt will ich aber auf jeden Fall wissen, wo das is...


----------



## 29erBiker (22. November 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> ..... und ich grätsche mal kurz dazwischen und lasse @29erBiker nicht so einfach und ohne Mühe davon kommen .
> Nur an ihn (und ev. @jk197) gerichtet: Wo warst/wart Du/ihr hier?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 547772


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (22. November 2016)

Tschuldigung, eben erst gesehen, ich hätte eine Vermutung, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Wurde die Stelle bereits schon einmal in diesem Forum gesucht und von der anderen Seite her fotografiert?


----------



## X-TRIME (22. November 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, eben erst gesehen, ich hätte eine Vermutung, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Wurde die Stelle bereits schon einmal in diesem Forum gesucht und von der anderen Seite her fotografiert?



Ja, Du warst schon da und das gleich mit einer kleinen Herde Gleichgesinnter (mit Knipser mindestens 5 auf dem seiner Zeit geschossenen Foto) . Deshalb auch meine Vermutung, dass ev. @jk197 mit dabei war.
Wenn ich zurück denke, dann wurde das von Dir 2014 eingestellte Foto von der Rückseite der Hütte her aufgenommen .


----------



## 29erBiker (22. November 2016)

Dann tippe ich mal auf das Felsenhäuschen? Das war eine Saisoneröffnungstour in 2014, leider war @jk197 da nicht dabei.


----------



## X-TRIME (22. November 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Felsenhäuschen




Entschuldige bitte den kleinen Spaß, den ich schon eine ganze Weile mit mir rumtrage .


----------



## 29erBiker (22. November 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte den kleinen Spaß, den ich schon eine ganze Weile mit mir rumtrage .



Warum denn? Kein Problem und gar nicht so einfach die Stelle aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu erraten


----------



## jk197 (23. November 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte den kleinen Spaß, den ich schon eine ganze Weile mit mir rumtrage .



Hast wohl nen falschen Weg genommen und bist runter gepurzelt


----------



## X-TRIME (23. November 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Hast wohl nen falschen Weg genommen und bist runter gepurzelt



Da hätte ich hoch purzeln müssen, denn der Fotostandort verrät, dass ich es nicht mal bis zur Hütte geschafft hatte .


----------



## 29erBiker (23. November 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Da hätte ich hoch purzeln müssen, denn der Fotostandort verrät, dass ich es nicht mal bis zur Hütte geschafft hatte .



Da geht ein Weg hoch? Ein Trail?


----------



## X-TRIME (24. November 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Da geht ein Weg hoch? Ein Trail?



Ist mir keiner aufgefallen. 
Hab auch  (mehr), warum ich nicht zur Hütte hoch gefahren bin.

Jedenfalls kann man euch noch nachträglich attestieren, dass das eine recht ordentliche Saisoneröffnungstour 2014 gewesen ist .


----------



## jk197 (24. November 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Da geht ein Weg hoch? Ein Trail?



Für nen Downhiller ist der Trail auf dem Foto ganz leicht erkennbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xSophie (1. Dezember 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Für nen Downhiller ist der Trail auf dem Foto ganz leicht erkennbar



Ach quatsch O.O Und ich dachte erst das sei ein Wanderweg, Sherlock


----------



## jk197 (4. Dezember 2016)

So, damit das hier mal weitergeht. Was dampft da im Hintergrund???


----------



## jk197 (4. Dezember 2016)

xSophie schrieb:


> Ach quatsch O.O Und ich dachte erst das sei ein Wanderweg, Sherlock



Mit genügend Schwung von oben könnt es auch ein Drop sein. Hoffentlich sieht dann die Landezone aber etwas weniger felsig aus.


----------



## 29erBiker (4. Dezember 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> So, damit das hier mal weitergeht. Was dampft da im Hintergrund???



ZPR in Blankenstein?


----------



## jk197 (4. Dezember 2016)

Na du hattest den Vorteil zu wissen, wo ich gestern unterwegs war  Stimmt genau. Du bist dran. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob du gestern Nachmittag Bilder geschossen hast


----------



## 29erBiker (4. Dezember 2016)

Hab gestern keine Bilder gemacht. Hab aber noch eins von letzter Woche, versuchen wir es mal damit, war bissl neblig, wenn man den Ort, den man durch den Nebel sieht errät, weiß man sicher auch aus welcher Richtung das Foto entstanden ist.


----------



## derZimbo (4. Dezember 2016)

Sieht aus wie Bretternitz.


----------



## 29erBiker (4. Dezember 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Bretternitz.



Passt, ging ja zügig. Das Foto ist vom Trail am Hang des roten Berges in Richtung Fischersdorf entstanden. 
@derZimbo kann weiter machen


----------



## derZimbo (4. Dezember 2016)

Hier mal was einfaches.
Wo war ich im September dieses Jahres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (5. Dezember 2016)

Sieht grad so aus, als hättest Du es bis auf den Inselsberg, aber (noch) nicht in einen Wie-Flyer geschafft .


----------



## derZimbo (6. Dezember 2016)

So wars auch, du bist dran.


----------



## X-TRIME (6. Dezember 2016)

@derZimbo: Hast Du denn da einen "geführten" Rundflug in einem Wie-Flyer unternommen?

In der folgenden Ecke ist man weitestgehend allein, denn sie ist wohl nur Einheimischen und Anrainern bekannt. 
Wanderer oder auch Radler machen da eher eine Zufallsbekanntschaft mit dem abgeschiedenen Fleckcken.
Die Augen des Betrachters nehmen den gesuchten Namen regelrecht ins Visier, wobei das nun kein besonderer Eigenname ist, sondern eine ganz profane Bezeichnung.
Hinter der Bank rechts befindet sich übrigens noch ein Gedenkstein.

Sowohl der gesuchte Name als auch der Gedenkstein sind auf OSM zu finden.


----------



## derZimbo (7. Dezember 2016)

Hi, ja ich durfte auch mal fliegen.
Das Bild ist aus dem September.
War mit Frau und Kind im Funpark. Gefühlt haben wir in 1h 100€ ausgegeben


----------



## X-TRIME (8. Dezember 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Hi, ja ich durfte auch mal fliegen.
> Das Bild ist aus dem September.
> War mit Frau und Kind im Funpark. Gefühlt haben wir in 1h 100€ ausgegeben



Nur Gewinner . Mutter und Vater freuten sich über die Freude des Kindes und der Inhaber/Pächter des Parks über eine satte Einnahme .

Zum Rätselbild:
In der zu suchenden Gegend/Ort waren wir schon einmal im Juli 2015 und da bin ich an einem Ortsausgang an einem großen Findling (Melle Stein) vorbei in ein Tal gerollt.
Die Talrichtung braucht aber nicht weiter verfolgt zu werden .
Nun schauen wir mal in die Bildmitte und sehen was (als zu suchenden Namen) - einen Zaun, eine Staumauer oder einfach nur ein .....?


----------



## X-TRIME (9. Dezember 2016)

Auf einem Weg dorthin kommt man an dem folgenden Wegweiser vorbei.
Bevor hier Missverständnisse aufkommen wie: Konnte schon nicht mehr gerade stehen, der Pfahl steht wirklich so schief .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (9. Dezember 2016)

Könnte zum Mäusschen heißen wenngleich das bissl albern wäre


----------



## X-TRIME (10. Dezember 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Könnte zum Mäusschen heißen wenngleich das bissl albern wäre



Ob es zu albern wäre: , aber die ganz kleine Maus ist es doch nicht.

Wenn man für das in der Bildmitte zu sehende bogenförmige und aus Natursteinen erstellte Bauwerk den richtigen Namen findet und ihn in die Relation Maus zu Mäuschen setzt, dann ...........


----------



## 29erBiker (10. Dezember 2016)

ok, zum Mäuerchen?


----------



## X-TRIME (10. Dezember 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> ok, zum Mäuerchen?



Mäuerchen, kein besonders schöner Name, aber richtig!
Lass mal schauen, was Deine Knipse wieder hergibt .


----------



## 29erBiker (10. Dezember 2016)

hätte ich auch gleich drauf kommen können, Mäusschen, so ein Quatsch 

Ich hab ein relativ einfaches Bild, wo war ich hier?


----------



## jk197 (12. Dezember 2016)

Öhm, am Lindig-Stein?  So wie es in großen Lettern geschrieben auf dem Stein steht...


----------



## 29erBiker (12. Dezember 2016)

@jk197 du bist erst unlängst dort vorbei gefahren


----------



## jk197 (12. Dezember 2016)

Der könnte bei Gosswitz sein, das würde dann auch mit dem Bergmann ganz gut passen.


----------



## jk197 (12. Dezember 2016)

Du bist aber auch früh auf  Dann passt Goßwitz umso besser. Saß ich da noch im Auto oder schon aufm Bike?


----------



## 29erBiker (12. Dezember 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Der könnte bei Gosswitz sein, das würde dann auch mit dem Bergmann ganz gut passen.



bissl genauer sollte es schon sein. 
Ich weiß nicht genau ob Du dort vorbei gefahren bist, wohl eher nicht. Aber viele MtB-Begeisterte haben sich keine 300 Meter davon entfernt getroffen und da warst Du dabei.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (12. Dezember 2016)

Noch genauer als Goßwitz? Na gut, dann eben so

Laut Google beim Grünen Pfeil 
https://www.google.de/search?q=Lind...firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=7jJOWPuWCa2g8wfK0qiwAQ


----------



## jk197 (12. Dezember 2016)

Ist der direkt an der Straße rüber nach Kamsdorf? Dann würde ich sogar behaupten, dass ich den im Vorbeifahren gesehen habe.


----------



## 29erBiker (12. Dezember 2016)

Genügt hätte auch die Angabe, dass der Stein zwischen den Ortschaften Gosswitz und Bucha, ca. 50 Meter nach der Ortschaft Gosswitz in Richtung Bucha auf der linken Fahrbahnseite zu finden wäre. Ein paar Meter weiter geht es links zum Friedhof, wo wir uns zur Saisonabschlusstour getroffen haben. 

Damit bist Du dran @jk197

edit: nicht auf der Hauptstraße, also der L1105, sondern durch ein Buchenwäldchen verdeckt eine kleine Verbindungsstraße parallel der L1105


----------



## jk197 (12. Dezember 2016)

Dann war das in etwa da, wo wir vorher den Radfahrer überholt haben und dann hab ich den doch ausm Augenwinkel gesehen  Viel hab ich nicht aber ich krame mal. Ach doch, eins fällt mir ein aber eigentlich sehr leicht. Wobei, machen wirs mal so. Was ist zu sehen und viel spannender die Frage, von wo aus?


----------



## jk197 (13. Dezember 2016)

Na kommt, so schwer ist das doch nicht. Kleiner Tipp, es hat was mit dem Nikolaustag zu tun


----------



## 29erBiker (13. Dezember 2016)

man kann nur nichts erkennen


----------



## jk197 (15. Dezember 2016)

Klar, den Mast auf dem Hügel und ein gewollten Dach


----------



## jk197 (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich stehe auf etwas am 6.12. Neueröffnetem.


----------



## jk197 (17. Dezember 2016)

Also wenn man das Bild bissl aufhellt, kann man's ziemlich gut erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (18. Dezember 2016)

So, letzte Chance. Also das mit dem WELLENDach hatte ich schon mal als Rätsel und an dem Funkturm war der eine oder andere hier auch schon mal.


----------



## X-TRIME (18. Dezember 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Also wenn man das Bild bissl aufhellt, kann man's ziemlich gut erkennen



Auch aufgehellt und Details ganz gut sichtbar, .
Früher hast Du uns mit Deinen Hinweisen schon mal besser auf die Sprünge geholfen ....


----------



## jk197 (18. Dezember 2016)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Auch aufgehellt und Details ganz gut sichtbar, .
> Früher hast Du uns mit Deinen Hinweisen schon mal besser auf die Sprünge geholfen ....



Also dass ich WELLEN so geschrieben hatte, war auch ein Hinweis. Neben dem Wellengebäude (und damit meine ich nicht nur das Dach ) verläuft eine Eisenbahnlinie, deren Endbahnhof vom Betrachtungspunkt aus gesehen hier überdurchschnittlich vielen sehr gut bekannt sein dürfte. Jetzt aber?!


----------



## X-TRIME (19. Dezember 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber?!



Hast grad noch mal die Kurve gekriegt .

So ohne weitere Kenntnis der Ardesia Therme in Lobenstein habe ich immer nach Tankstellen gesucht, natürlich auch in Lobenstein, Saalfeld, Schleiz ......
Wo könntest Du mit der Knipse gestanden haben?
Entweder bei dm zur Versorgung mit Energieriegeln oder bei NKD zur Anprobe der aktuellen Bikemode , wobei ich eher zu dm tendiere.


----------



## jk197 (19. Dezember 2016)

Hinterm NKD aufm dm (da wegen der guten Pflegeprodukte ). War im Edeka, der ist auch gleich neu mit drin  Endlich mal in Ruhe einkaufen. So endlich, also Du darfst.


----------



## derZimbo (19. Dezember 2016)

Hoffentlich werden jetzt nicht noch die ALDIs, LiIDLs und Kaufländer dieses schönen Bundeslandes abgelichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-TRIME (19. Dezember 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werden jetzt nicht noch die ALDIs, LiIDLs und Kaufländer dieses schönen Bundeslandes abgelichtet.



Na, na, warum gleich so augenrollig .
Wir freuen uns schon darauf, von Dir demnächst in die begehrten und noch unbekannten Orte der Bikewelt Thüringens entführt zu werden .


----------



## derZimbo (19. Dezember 2016)

Da hoffe ich auch drauf


----------



## jk197 (20. Dezember 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werden jetzt nicht noch die ALDIs, LiIDLs und Kaufländer dieses schönen Bundeslandes abgelichtet.


Wenn die auch so schöne Stadtaus- und -Ansichten schaffen, dann gern. Ich liebe erhobene Plätze von denen man den Trubel unten beobachten kann und einfach mal raus ist. Durch den Parkplatz auf dem Dach hat man in LBS jetzt auch diese gute Möglichkeit. Einfach mal selbst ausprobieren. Und das Beste, der Eintritt ist frei  mal abgesehen davon, dass der Perspektivwechsel hier einige verwirrt haben dürfte ;-)


----------



## X-TRIME (20. Dezember 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Wenn die auch so schöne Stadtaus- und -Ansichten schaffen, dann gern. Ich liebe erhobene Plätze von denen man den Trubel unten beobachten kann und einfach mal raus ist. Durch den Parkplatz auf dem Dach hat man in LBS jetzt auch diese gute Möglichkeit. Einfach mal selbst ausprobieren. Und das Beste, der Eintritt ist frei  mal abgesehen davon, dass der Perspektivwechsel hier einige verwirrt haben dürfte ;-)



Es gibt viele unterschiedliche Blicke auf die Umwelt, ja, warum nicht auch ein solcher?

Bis vor einigen Jahren bin ich auch noch regelmäßig durch Lobenstein gefahren und aus Richtung Unterlemnitz kommend an der Ampel vorbei, doch die Therme rechts habe ich nie wahrgenommen. 
Durch die Unkenntnis war die Therme für mich ganz klar eine Tankstelle und nahe liegende Ähnlichkeiten aus dieser Perspektive kann man doch kaum bestreiten .

Kurz vor der Bescherung mit dem nächsten Rätselbild ganz leichte Kost. Wo bin ich hier zum Kind mutiert?


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich weiß es ...

... habe aber kein Bild.​


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Dezember 2016)

@_torsten_  Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor?


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Dezember 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @_torsten_  Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor?


@ohmtroll, da sind wir auf unserer Runde von Singen über den Rennsteig und den Oberen Berggrabenweg vorbei gekommen. Du kannst also lösen und es gibt mal wieder ein Rätselfoto aus ner anderen Gegend.


----------



## X-TRIME (21. Dezember 2016)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> @ohmtroll, da sind wir auf unserer Runde von Singen über den Rennsteig und den Oberen Berggrabenweg vorbei gekommen. Du kannst also lösen und es gibt mal wieder ein Rätselfoto aus ner anderen Gegend.



Keine schlechte Runde und hinsichtlich der Verschiebung der Gebietslastigkeit der Rätselorte volle Zustimmung - Eichsfeld mal 
wieder vor .


----------



## derZimbo (21. Dezember 2016)

Das Singen mit Brauerei Schmitt?


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Dezember 2016)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Das Singen mit Brauerei Schmitt?


Ob die Brauerei Schmitt heißt, weiß ich nicht. Aber genau das Singen.
Start und Ziel war damals die Singer Hütte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (21. Dezember 2016)

Hmm also ich dachte zuerst Rennsteighöhe, aber die isses wohl nicht, denn der Zug und das Häuschen sehen anders aus...
Auch online zb. https://www.geocaching.com/geocache...ohe?guid=a30df3ae-c09f-4a55-9df4-42bf86feea5d
(???)


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Dezember 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Hmm also ich dachte zuerst Rennsteighöhe, aber die isses wohl nicht, denn der Zug und das Häuschen sehen anders aus...
> Auch online zb. https://www.geocaching.com/geocache...ohe?guid=a30df3ae-c09f-4a55-9df4-42bf86feea5d
> (???)


Ist zwar nicht mein Rätsel, aber so ganz falsch bist du nicht. Der gesuchte "Bahnhof" ist nur ca. 1.3 km Luftlinie entfernt und lag auch auf unserer Runde. Da gibt´s für kleine und große Jungs einen Bagger.

Der o.g. Geocache ist übrigens sehr liebevoll hergerichtet. Das wäre mit Sicherheit etwas für @Udo1.


----------



## X-TRIME (21. Dezember 2016)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht mein Rätsel, aber ......



Nur vorwärts, kein Problem . Schieb @ohmtroll ruhig mal an, denn vor gar nicht langer Zeit hat er in unmittelbarer Ziel(rätsel)nähe einfach aufgegeben .

Singen/Singer Hütte ist auch aus meiner Sicht ein idealer Ausgangspunkt für eine ganze Menge schöner und auch fordernder Touren.

Stichwort Bagger:
Da ist mit mir auch kurzzeitig der Spieltrieb durchgebrannt bei so einer Einladung:




 

Da sieht man wieder, manches Gute liegt allzu nah .


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Dezember 2016)

"Bahnhof" Allzunah? Foto hier: http://www.rennsteig.de/reiseberichte/reisebericht-frank/

Aha: https://www.thueringer-wald.com/urlaub-wandern-winter/erlebnisweg-kleinbahn-laura-147962.html


----------



## X-TRIME (21. Dezember 2016)

Allzunah passt . Genauer Standort markiert durch den roten Punkt:


----------



## ohmtroll (22. Dezember 2016)

Jou tatsächlich, da so da war das 

Mein neues Rätselbild:


----------



## 29erBiker (22. Dezember 2016)

Bei der Kirche in der Bildmitte dürfte es sich um die St. Concordia in Ruhla, eine seltene Winkelkirche handeln


----------



## ohmtroll (22. Dezember 2016)

@29erBiker liegt richtig: Es ist ein Blick auf Ruhla, und zwar vom Thüringenweg aus... eine kleine Erinnerung an UnsAxels Thüringenweg -Touren 
Also bitte weitermachen!


----------



## 29erBiker (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich versuchs mal damit:



 
Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (22. Dezember 2016)

Ziemlich sicher ist das bei Deinem Steuerrohr die Schokoladenfabrik von Saalfeld und der Hügel mittig über Deinem Lenker der Kulm 

Sollte also irgendwo oberhalb Breternitz sein. Schöner Fahrradständer jedenfalls


----------



## jk197 (22. Dezember 2016)

Korrigiere: oberhalb Weischwitz.

Vielleicht hier?

http://www.openstreetmap.org/node/2006633818#map=19/50.60556/11.38549


----------



## 29erBiker (22. Dezember 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Korrigiere: oberhalb Weischwitz.



Richtig.  Ich befinde mich auf dem Saaleradweg unmittelbar nach der Ortschaft Weischwitz in Richtung Saalfeld. Der "Fahrradständer" dort scheint neu zu sein, aus Lehm errichtet hat der sicher ne Menge Arbeit gemacht.


----------



## jk197 (23. Dezember 2016)

Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus. Ich such mal nach nem neuen Bild. Heute eins machen wird schwierig, hier ist alles mit einer ordentlichen Schicht Glatteis überzogen.


----------



## jk197 (23. Dezember 2016)

Bei Glatteis kam mir eine Idee. Wo bin ich hier zum Winterbalance-Training?





Übrigens mal in einer ganz anderen Ecke des Freistaates. Mal sehen, ob es hier auch Biker von dort gibt, die Gegend gibt es allemal her.


----------



## 29erBiker (23. Dezember 2016)

Wenn ich wüsste wo Du am 13.11.2016, 10:52 Uhr warst dann wüsste ich es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (23. Dezember 2016)

Wird nicht lange dauern, dann weißt Du es


----------



## X-TRIME (23. Dezember 2016)

Zur Rätsellösung kann ich leider nichts beitragen, möchte aber allen Ratern und Mitlesern die folgenden Wünsche antragen:





 Dazu: Bleibt auch 2017 neugierig und insbesondere aktiv und das in jeder Hinsicht.

Das Bild könnte doch glatt als Rätsel durchgehen, ist jedoch hier wirklich nicht gefragt .

VG


----------



## jk197 (26. Dezember 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Wird nicht lange dauern, dann weißt Du es


Na, keiner ne Idee? In der Stadt gibt es auch eine ehemalige Residenz und allzu viele Eislaufhallen gibt es meines Erachtens auch nicht in Thüringen.


----------



## bachmayeah (28. Dezember 2016)

War auch mal in Thüringen unterwegs:


----------



## jk197 (29. Dezember 2016)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> War auch mal in Thüringen unterwegs:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 559116


Dann will ich mal nicht so sein. Da eh keiner rausbekommt/bekommen will wahrscheinlich mangels Bilder, dass ich in Greiz in der Eislaufhalle war, steht jetzt dein Bild zur Suche. Also ich hab noch keine Idee.


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Dezember 2016)

kasper´s Buche... müsste hier im Grenzgebiet zu Hessen sein.


----------



## jk197 (30. Dezember 2016)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> kasper´s Buche... müsste hier im Grenzgebiet zu Hessen sein.



 hättest ruhig warten können, bis es ein anderer löst. Soll ja auch bissl Rätselspass dabei sein. So, dann noch eins von mir. Wo war ich hier?


----------



## jk197 (30. Dezember 2016)




----------



## jk197 (30. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (31. Dezember 2016)

Ortseingang Loebenstein aus Richtung Wurzbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich wünsche allen Rätselfreunden einen guten Übergang von 2016 nach 2017. Es kann natürlich auch eine Überfahrt sein. Mögen alle Wünsche und Vorsätze für das neue Jahr in Erfüllung gehen und weitere Unglücke und Verluste fern bleiben.
Gute Fahrt und happy Trails, Torsten.


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Dezember 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> hättest ruhig warten können, bis es ein anderer löst. Soll ja auch bissl Rätselspass dabei sein. So, dann noch eins von mir. Wo war ich hier?


 
Ich geh davon aus, dass es keiner rausgefunden hätte... ist absolut tote Hose da was das Radeln angeht.
Ich wünsche einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## jk197 (1. Januar 2017)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Ortseingang Loebenstein aus Richtung Wurzbach?


Definitiv weiter westlich


----------



## jk197 (3. Januar 2017)

Also die meisten kennen das sicher eher aus dem Sommer. Ich war übrigens überrascht, wie sich der Platz verändert hat. Ach und ab morgen ist dort richtig was los.


----------



## derZimbo (3. Januar 2017)

Oberhof vom Grenzadler aus?


----------



## jk197 (4. Januar 2017)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Oberhof vom Grenzadler aus?


Na geht doch  Du darfst.


----------



## derZimbo (5. Januar 2017)

Wo war ich im alten Jahr noch mal schnell bzw. wo steht dieses Gebilde?
Was dieses Gebilde darstellen soll weiß ich leider selbst nicht, evtl kennt es ja Einer.


----------



## derZimbo (7. Januar 2017)

Keiner eine Idee?
Wie man sieht ist ein Baum zu sehen, könnte ein Apfelbaum sein.


----------



## derZimbo (10. Januar 2017)

Hier mal die andere Seite des Gebildes.
Im Hintergrund das Thüringer Becken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (13. Januar 2017)

Gebt mir mal ein Zeichen ob ich auflösen soll, sehr ruhig geworden hier!


----------



## Stefan92 (13. Januar 2017)

Müsste hier sein:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=51.02841&mlon=10.90446#map=17/51.02841/10.90446


----------



## derZimbo (15. Januar 2017)

Korrekt!
zwischen Friedrichsdorf und Witterda steht das Gebilde.
Warum, wieso und was das zu bedeuten hat konnte ich leider nicht ergründen.
Bist dran


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (15. Januar 2017)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Hier mal die andere Seite des Gebildes.
> Im Hintergrund das Thüringer Becken...


Ist aber schon durchgekaut.


----------



## Stefan92 (15. Januar 2017)

Wo war ich bei frostigen Temperaturen unterwegs?


----------



## derZimbo (15. Januar 2017)

Sorry hatte ich nicht so auf dem Schirm. Das hättest du ruhig vorzeitig lösen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (15. Januar 2017)

Ist doch O.K.
Hab nur zufällig wieder mal hier reingeklickt.

Ist aber schon irgendwie komisch, den Baum im Laufstall, den kennen so ziemlich alle hier.
Aber ein paar Meter abseits  



Stefan92 schrieb:


> Wo war ich bei frostigen Temperaturen unterwegs?


Auf der Harth?
Blickrichtung Tüngeda?


----------



## Stefan92 (15. Januar 2017)

Nein, eine ganz andere Ecke.


----------



## jk197 (17. Januar 2017)

Hmm irgendwie hab ich so nen ähnlichen Blick mal am Hermsdorfer Kreuz gehabt. Also da vielleicht?


----------



## Stefan92 (17. Januar 2017)

Nein, auch nicht richtig. 
Es handelt sich um ein Flächennaturdenkmal.


----------



## Stefan92 (20. Januar 2017)

Das Betreten der "…wiese" ist verboten, allerdings nicht nur um die seltenen Pflanzen zu schützen, sondern auch diejenigen die diese Wiese betreten...


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Januar 2017)

Hmmm ... ich denke an die Kaiserwiese bei Schellroda. Nur der Baum in der Mitte irritiert mich ein wenig.
Schutz, für diejenigen, die die Wiese betreten? Klar, da soll Munition herum liegen. Ob´s stimmt? Ich probiere es nicht aus.


----------



## Stefan92 (20. Januar 2017)

Richtig. 
Und der Baum steht da schon immer 
Du darfst weiter machen


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Januar 2017)

Wo haben die beiden hier ein Päuschen gemacht? Und was ist das?


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Januar 2017)

Ich habe gedacht, dass ist so ein Eingangsportal, an dem schon Hunderte auf dem Weg von Erfurt zum Thüringer Wald oder zurück, vorbei gekommen sind. Nun ja, ich muss zugeben, es ist nicht der kürzeste Weg.


----------



## _torsten_ (22. Januar 2017)

Als zweiten Tipp kann ich sagen, dass sich dieses Bauwerk in einem kleineren Seitental einen bekannten Thüringer Flusses nebst seines Radweges befindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (23. Januar 2017)

Dritter Tipp: Dieser Eingang in die Unterwelt befindet sich unweit eines kleinen Ortes, welches durch eine Schafskäserei bekannt ist. 
Wenn´s nun keiner errät, dann fragen wir @log11, wo er an jenem Tag ein Päuschen eingelegt hat.


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Januar 2017)

Ist schon selten, dass das Rätseln so lange dauert. Scheinbar war noch niemand der Mitlesenden dort.
Deswegen hier die Lösung: Zwergenhöhle zwischen Dosdorf und Espenfeld.

Das nächste Rätsel bitte.


----------



## derZimbo (24. Januar 2017)

Kann man da rein?


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Januar 2017)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Kann man da rein?


Nö, nicht wirklich. Außer dem Portal mit einem ganz kleinen Raum ist da nichts.
Vllt haben die Zwerge diese Höhle gebaut, um dort einen Geocache zu verstecken.


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Januar 2017)

Will niemand ein Rätselfoto einstellen?


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (26. Januar 2017)

Oh abgefahren.. da guck ich seit langer Zeit mal hier rein und seh der Torsten hat meinen Cache gespoilert :-O


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Januar 2017)

Hättest du mal eher rein geschaut. Da wäre das Rätsel gelöst worden.


----------



## metbirne77 (27. Januar 2017)

Wenn keiner will... Dann will ich mal...

Hier war bestimmt fast jeder schon einmal unterwegs. Auf welchen Berg fährt der Radler zu?




 

Viel Spass beim Rätseln!


----------



## pixxelbiker (27. Januar 2017)

Die Reinsberge in der Nähe von Arnstadt/ Plaue ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metbirne77 (27. Januar 2017)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Die Reinsberge in der Nähe von Arnstadt/ Plaue ?



Nee Du, vollkommen falsche Richtung!


----------



## metbirne77 (28. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht doch etwas zu schwer...Kleine Hilfestellung:

Es lässt sich eine schöne Runde fahren. Recht eben unterhalb des gesuchten Höhenzuges bis zum Ende und dann auf dem Kamm auf wunderschönem Singletrail mit herrlichen Ausblicken zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Hier noch ein Bild auf dem Rückweg:



 

Jetzt aber...


----------



## reizhusten (28. Januar 2017)

Ich tippe mal auf Kleinen Hörselberg. Beim zweiten Bild sollte man Wutha-Farnroda sehn. ;-)


----------



## metbirne77 (29. Januar 2017)

Rischtisch!!! Auf der ehemaligen BAB haben die Moto-Crosser einen gut fahrbare Spur gelegt, man muß nur die abgerissenen Brücken umfahren. Wir fahren meistens bis zum Jesusbrünnchen, hoch auf den Kamm und dort zurück. Das ist dann schon etwas anspruchsvoller als eine Waldautobahn.

Du bist dann dran mit dem nächsten Bild...


----------



## reizhusten (29. Januar 2017)

War ja auch recht einfach 
ABer nach Durchsicht meines Albums habe ich festgestellt, dass ich kein Rätselbild habe bzw. hier schon danach gerätselt wurde. Ich muss eindeutig mehr Fotos auf meinen Touren schießen.

Also gebe ich frei.


----------



## pixxelbiker (29. Januar 2017)

Dann starte ich mal einen Versuch.
Wo war ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (29. Januar 2017)

Tip 1:Im Tal verläuft die Bahnlinie in Richtung Würzburg.


----------



## pixxelbiker (30. Januar 2017)

Tip 2: hinter mir liegt in Sichtweite ein recht frequentierte Thüringer Wintersportort.


----------



## pixxelbiker (31. Januar 2017)

Auflösung: Der gesuchte Ort ist der "Drachenfelsen" zwischen Bhf Gehlberg und der "goldenen Brücke". 
Ich geb frei...


----------



## ohmtroll (31. Januar 2017)

@pixxelbiker : Sehr atmosphärisches Foto! Kannst Du mir den Standort auf OSM zeigen?


----------



## pixxelbiker (31. Januar 2017)

Ich muss mich korrigieren... Drachenfelsen ist nicht wirklich geläufig...zu 99 Prozent findet man das unter "Felsenschlag"! Sorry, mein Fehler!

@ohmtroll :
Bei OSM konnte ich das nicht wirklich finden...für Navigation etc. nutze ich Basecamp. Hier gibts die herauskopierten Koordinaten aus Google Earth: 50.678397, 10.762707

Athmosphärisch triffts ziemlich genau auf den Punkt: Nach dem Regen hab ich mich mit dem Radl in den Zug nach Gehlberg gesetzt, dort angekommen war es noch recht wolkenverhangen aber aufklarend. Am Felsenschlag angekommen hab ich u.a. die aufsteigenden Wolken fotografiert... 
bis die Wolken dann umfangreicher wurden und sich nicht nur hörbar als Gewitterzelle entpuppten...ging aber alles gut, an der Hütte zwischen besagter Steinformation und "goldener Brücke" hab ich den Spaß dann vorbeiziehen lassen... hier mal noch ein Bild der restlichen Steinformation, rechter Hand des oben gezeigten Felsen mit Blick in Richtung Gehlberg:


----------



## _torsten_ (31. Januar 2017)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> ...
> 50.678397, 10.762707
> ...


Das sollte dann etwa hier sein. Sieht auf alle Fälle interessant aus und ist nicht gar so weit vom heimischen Bett weg.


----------



## pixxelbiker (31. Januar 2017)

@Torsten:
Das sollte so ziemlich genau der Punkt sein.


----------



## _torsten_ (31. Januar 2017)

Da Bilderrätsel:

Was ist das bzw. wo befindet es sich?


----------



## kc85 (1. Februar 2017)

Ehemalige "Walter Ulbricht"-Schanze im Vessertal, vor dem Schanzentisch?

kc85


----------



## _torsten_ (1. Februar 2017)

kc85 schrieb:


> Ehemalige "Walter Ulbricht"-Schanze im Vessertal


Stimmt! Das ging ja recht schnell.
Mach bitte weiter.

Ergänzung: Die Schanze ist hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (1. Februar 2017)

@_torsten_ An Deinem Standpunkt ist kein Weg in OSM eingetragen?


----------



## _torsten_ (1. Februar 2017)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @_torsten_ An Deinem Standpunkt ist kein Weg in OSM eingetragen?


Dann müssen wir das wohl ändern.  Sobald der Schnee in diesem Teil Thüringens das Biken zulässt. 
Vllt hat der @pixxelbiker einen Track für uns. 

PS: Der OSM-Marker ergab sich aus den angegebenen Koordinaten.


----------



## pixxelbiker (1. Februar 2017)

Ein Track vom Bhf Gehlberg zum Felsenschlag bzw. zur goldenen Brücke?


----------



## _torsten_ (1. Februar 2017)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Ein Track vom Bhf Gehlberg zum Felsenschlag bzw. zur goldenen Brücke?


 Ja genau. Ich meine, wir kommen da schon hin. Aber vllt du einen schönen Weg für uns.
Ich weiß auch nicht, wo die goldene Brücke ist.


----------



## pixxelbiker (1. Februar 2017)

Ich setz mich nachher mal an den Rechner und schau mal.


----------



## _torsten_ (1. Februar 2017)

Ergänzung zu #5954: Wenn ich mir das Bing-Luftbild ansehe, dann gibt´s hier ein paar einzelne Felsen. Bei osm steht am einem "Felsenschlagturm". Ob das stimmt?


----------



## pixxelbiker (1. Februar 2017)

Das kommt hin, dieser kleine "Weg" führt direkt an die Felsen.


----------



## pixxelbiker (1. Februar 2017)

Jetzt hab ich hier zwar eine *gpx Datei vom Bhf Gehlberg über Felsenschlag bis zur goldenen Brücke, kann das hier aber irgendwie nicht einbinden, deswegen hier mal ein Screenshot:


----------



## _torsten_ (1. Februar 2017)

Danke! Damit kann man doch was anfangen. 

Nun aber wieder zum Bilderrätsel. @kc85 ist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (1. Februar 2017)

Ich komme gerade nicht an geeignetes Bildmaterial. Das ist auf der mobilen Platte und die hat meine Frau dabei.

Wer mag, darf gerne für mich fortsetzen.

kc85


----------



## William Foster (5. Februar 2017)

Okay, dann ich:


----------



## pixxelbiker (5. Februar 2017)

Das müsste die Spießbergbahn bei Friedrichroda sein.


----------



## William Foster (5. Februar 2017)

Jawoll


----------



## pixxelbiker (5. Februar 2017)

Hier mal was aus dem Vorjahresarchiv, wo stand ich hier und wie heist der noch leicht unter Nebel liegende Ort:


----------



## pixxelbiker (6. Februar 2017)

...und erneut liegt eine bekannte Wintersportstätte nicht allzuweit entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (6. Februar 2017)

Sorry Moment nochmal: Auf dem Spießberg-Rodelbahn-Foto sehe ich einen Trampelpfad - MTB tauglich? (Finde ich in OSM so nicht.)


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Februar 2017)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ...
> sehe ich einen Trampelpfad - MTB tauglich?
> ...


Der ist verboten [1], deswegen nicht interessant. 

[1] ThürWaldG


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Februar 2017)

@_torsten_ Es ging nur um "tauglich" (!)
@pixxelbiker Da man im Ort keine signifikanten Bauwerke erkennen kann, wäre wohl ein weiterer Tipp von Nöten.


----------



## pixxelbiker (8. Februar 2017)

Im Ortswappen befindet sich ein Hirsch und ein Baum. 
In der Nähe des Aussichtspunktes befindet sich an einem weiteren Aussichtspunkt eine Antenne. 
Die 12 Apostelfelsen befinden sich ebenfalls in der Nähe.


----------



## William Foster (8. Februar 2017)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Sorry Moment nochmal: Auf dem Spießberg-Rodelbahn-Foto sehe ich einen Trampelpfad - MTB tauglich? (Finde ich in OSM so nicht.)



Anhand der Spuren ist er sogar Motorad-tauglich.


----------



## pixxelbiker (9. Februar 2017)

Letzter Hinweis:
Ich bin geradewegs vom Grenzadler bei Oberhof dorthin gefahren.


----------



## pixxelbiker (10. Februar 2017)

Ich stand "an der hohen Möst"
Der Ort heißt Oberschönau.
Der nächste bitte...


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Februar 2017)

Damit es hier mal weitergeht: Wo bin ich heute Mittag vorbei gefahren und musste mal anhalten?





Danke @ohmtroll für diese Idee, es hier einzustellen.


----------



## pixxelbiker (20. Februar 2017)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich hunderte Kilometer falsch liege: Auf der Strasse von Möbisburg nach Waltersleben steht rechter Hand ein Baum der dem hier ziemlich nahe kommt..nur das Bike hab ich da noch nicht gesehen


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Februar 2017)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich hunderte Kilometer falsch liege: Auf der Strasse von Möbisburg nach Waltersleben steht rechter Hand ein Baum der dem hier ziemlich nahe kommt..nur das Bike hab ich da noch nicht gesehen


Das ging ja sehr schnell. 
Und richtig ist die Antwort auch: Die Eiche steht hier: südlich der K27 zwischen Möbisburg und Waltersleben. 
Und seit gestern ist sie in der OSM-Datenbank enthalten. 

Bitte weitermachen. 

PS: Dui hast das Bike noch nicht gesehen, weil du immer zu schnell dort entlang fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (21. Februar 2017)

etwas älter...aber der Ort ist nahezu unverändert: Wo stehe ich hier?


----------



## exposure (21. Februar 2017)

Könnte der Fichtenkopf an der Schmücke sein. 

...und sorry, dass ich den Thread mal Missbrauche, schaut euch bitte die Online-Petition an,
es geht darum, dass in Bad Blankenburg das Wehr an der Schwarza abgerissen werden soll :

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...wehr-in-bad-blankenburg-muss-erhalten-bleiben


----------



## pixxelbiker (21. Februar 2017)

Richtig, du bist dran


----------



## exposure (22. Februar 2017)

Ich habe kein brauchbares Rätselbild, also wer etwas hat, feuer frei....


----------



## jk197 (23. Februar 2017)

Na dann drängte ich mich mal rein. Wo war ich hier?


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Februar 2017)

Hm ... das sieht aus wie eine Behelfsbrücke oder so etwas.


----------



## jk197 (23. Februar 2017)

So sieht's aus, das stimmt schon mal.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (24. Februar 2017)

Am Sonntag drüber gerollt, ca. 50% der Gesamtkosten der Sanierung (gefühlt). Ich halte mich aber mal zurück, da mir aktuelle Bilder fehlen (bzw. die nicht aus Thüringen stammen).


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Februar 2017)

Ich rate mal: Stauseebrücke in Saalburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk197 (27. Februar 2017)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich rate mal: Stauseebrücke in Saalburg.



Genau die. War schon fast ne Mutprobe. Als ich rüber gelaufen bin, haben die oben das Geländer weg gerissen und das hat ordentlich geschaukelt. Ganz ehrlich glaube ich, macht das Behelfsding nicht mal 5% aus, hab mir die Baustelle mal bissl von der Nähe angeschaut.


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Februar 2017)

Stimmt es, dass diese Brücke das ganze Jahr gesperrt ist? Wenn ja, dann sollte man das in der OSM-Datenbank hinterlegen.

Aber Bilderrätsel: Bei welcher Thüringer Talsperre waren wir hier?


----------



## Eddy2012 (28. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ist das die Schmalwassertalsperre bei Tambach- Dietharz?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## _torsten_ (28. Februar 2017)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> ... die Schmalwassertalsperre bei Tambach- Dietharz ...


Nein, die ist es nicht.


----------



## jk197 (28. Februar 2017)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass diese Brücke das ganze Jahr gesperrt ist? Wenn ja, dann sollte man das in der OSM-Datenbank hinterlegen.



Ja das stimmt, wobei die Brücke für Fußgänger und Radfahrer passierbar ist eben über diesen Behelfssteg.


----------



## _torsten_ (28. Februar 2017)

jk197 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, wobei die Brücke für Fußgänger und Radfahrer passierbar ist eben über diesen Behelfssteg.


Hab das mal gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (28. Februar 2017)

1. Tipp: Die gesuchte Talsperre dient hauptsächlich zur Trinkwasserversorgung und besitzt zwei Vorsperren.


----------



## Su1dakra (1. März 2017)

Die Talsperre bei Schönbrunn?


----------



## _torsten_ (1. März 2017)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> Die Talsperre bei Schönbrunn?


Nein, die ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Eddy2012 (1. März 2017)

Ohratalsperre bei Luisenthal?


----------



## _torsten_ (1. März 2017)

Richtig! Wir standen etwa hier und blickten Richtung Staumauer.

Bitte weitermachen, @Eddy2012.


----------



## Eddy2012 (1. März 2017)

Weiter geht´s...



 
Wo steht das "dicke Ding"?

Viel Spass beim Rätseln!

Lars


----------



## Eddy2012 (3. März 2017)

Hallo,

keiner da?
Als Tipp noch ein Bild in unmittelbarer Nähe.

 
Jetzt aber...


----------



## _torsten_ (3. März 2017)

Den Baum kenne ich: Das sollte am Großen Drachenstein bei Eisenach sein? 
Aber das vorherige Bild sagt mir nichts. 

Ergänzung: Da geht die "Trailschaukel" vom Gründer/Ideengeber dieses Fadens entlang.


----------



## Eddy2012 (3. März 2017)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Den Baum kenne ich: Das sollte am Großen Drachenstein bei Eisenach sein?
> Aber das vorherige Bild sagt mir nichts.
> 
> Ergänzung: Da geht die "Trailschaukel" vom Gründer/Ideengeber dieses Fadens entlang.



Hallo,

richtig erkannt! Das erste Bild ist ca. 200m unterhalb des Aussichtspunktes, da geht ein schöner und auch etwas schwierigerer Singletrail in Richtung Mosbach lang.

Auf ein Neues!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## _torsten_ (3. März 2017)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> ...
> da geht ein schöner und auch etwas schwierigerer Singletrail in Richtung Mosbach lang.
> ...


@Eddy2012, ist das der, der am Waldbad aus dem Wald kommt? In der OSM-Datenbank steht, dass der 0.5 m breit ist, im Luftbild sieht er aber deutlich breiter aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (3. März 2017)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Auf ein Neues!


Na dann ... 
Wo fahren die beiden ein?




Das ist sicherlich ganz einfach.


----------



## Eddy2012 (3. März 2017)

Bahnhof Rennsteig?


----------



## _torsten_ (3. März 2017)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Bahnhof Rennsteig?


Richtig! Weiter geht´s.


----------



## Eddy2012 (3. März 2017)

Es geht jetzt Schlag auf Schlag...

Wo steht diese nette "Jausenstation"?




 

Viel Spass beim Rätseln!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Eddy2012 (6. März 2017)

1.Tipp: Vom letzten Rätselort steht die "Jausenstation" nur etwa 25km entfernt.


----------



## Oberfoerster (6. März 2017)

am Falkenstein bei Tambach-Dietharz...


----------



## Eddy2012 (6. März 2017)

Oberfoerster schrieb:


> am Falkenstein bei Tambach-Dietharz...



Das ist richtig!

Du bist dran...


----------



## Oberfoerster (6. März 2017)

noch was vom Winter ❄️


----------



## _torsten_ (10. März 2017)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> ...
> *Regeln*
> 
> 1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein.
> ...


@Oberfoerster, gibt es ein paar Tipps? Oder willst du nach 4 Tagen lösen und ein neues Rätsel einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberfoerster (10. März 2017)

Klar gibts Tipps...wenn man etwas zoomt, kann man am Berg hinter dem Drahtesel mehrere Wintersportanlagen eines bekannten Wintersportortes direkt am Rennsteig erkennen... (ich weiss, nicht sehr deutlich, ist leider nur ein Handybild)


----------



## Eddy2012 (11. März 2017)

Ist das in Brotterode, in der Nähe des Geheges?


----------



## Oberfoerster (11. März 2017)

Ja ganz genau, Panoramaweg mit Blick über Brotterode Richtung Seimberg mit Inselbergschanze und Skilift

Darfst gerne weiter machen...


----------



## Eddy2012 (12. März 2017)

Hallo,

hat etwas gedauert, ich habe das Wetter ausgenutzt...



 
Wo stehen der Turm und das Haus oben mittig?
Viel Spass beim rätseln!

Lars


----------



## Oberfoerster (12. März 2017)

Großer Hörselberg?


----------



## Eddy2012 (13. März 2017)

Oberfoerster schrieb:


> Großer Hörselberg?



Ist richtig!
Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberfoerster (13. März 2017)

Bei mir fehlts momentan an Bildern, kann gerne jemand anderes weiter machen.


----------



## jk197 (17. März 2017)

Na dann nutze ich mal die Gelegenheit. Da war ich leider nicht mit dem Bike aber lange wird es nicht mehr dauern, dass ich mich dorthin mal mit dem Bike auf mache  Also wo war ich und was sieht man?


----------



## derZimbo (17. März 2017)

Nüschd


----------



## jk197 (17. März 2017)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Nüschd


Hö?


----------



## derZimbo (17. März 2017)

Kein Bild zu sehen.


----------



## jk197 (17. März 2017)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Kein Bild zu sehen.



<a href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2123209" ><img src="https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f3/21/2123/2123209-0ky43r4p5bf3-wobinich161-original.jpg" class="fotoalbumLikeable" data-photo-id="2123209" /></a>

Jetzt?


----------



## sgclimber (17. März 2017)

Also ich kann das Bild in Beitrag #6019 sehen, in #6023 steht nur Kauderwelch... 

Allerdings weiß ich nicht wo das ist, die blaue Bude kommt mir aber irgendwie bekannt vor... hmm...


----------



## derZimbo (17. März 2017)

Ich sehs jetzt auch kanns aber nicht lösen.


----------



## jk197 (19. März 2017)

Weiter links steht ne Burg und ein ganzes Stück weiter rechts auch  und den Ausblick hat man aus einem Hotel.


----------



## jk197 (20. März 2017)

So, nun noch ein paar Tipps. Der Weg, der da runter geht, ist ein Lutherweg und unten im Tal fließt ein doch recht großer Fluss von links nach rechts. Unterhalb der linken Burg findet übrigens immer am ersten Dezemberwochenende und im Sommer jeweils ein großes Event statt, die beide unterschiedlicher wahrscheinlich nicht sein könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (20. März 2017)

sollte das etwa Schwarza sein?


----------



## 29erBiker (21. März 2017)

Du bist auf dem Marienturm in Rudolstadt (oder in dem Hotel/Gaststätte) und schaust auf Rudolstadt hinunter. Unmittelbar unter Dir ist ein Trail der in die Kleingartenanlage "An den langen Bergen" führt.






Marienturm aus #3442


----------



## jk197 (22. März 2017)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Du bist auf dem Marienturm in Rudolstadt (oder in dem Hotel/Gaststätte) und schaust auf Rudolstadt hinunter. Unmittelbar unter Dir ist ein Trail der in die Kleingartenanlage "An den langen Bergen" führt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sieht's aus. Du bist dran.


----------



## 29erBiker (22. März 2017)

Ich geb mangels Bild frei.


----------



## reizhusten (26. März 2017)

Dann mach ich mal weiter. Was habe ich hier fotografiert und wo steht der Stein?


 
Zugegeben, es wird nicht leicht, da der Stein sehr versteckt liegt und über die Jahre immer mehr zu wächst.


----------



## reizhusten (28. März 2017)

Hier passiert ja gar nix mehr. Entweder ist es so unbekannt oder alle sind bei dem Wetter am radeln.....

Der Stein befindet sich unweit der Lösung eines vergangenen Rätsels von mir. In dem Rätsel ging es um ein markantes Bauwerk.


----------



## reizhusten (30. März 2017)

Die beiden imposanten Brückenbauwerke aus dem alten Rätsel von mir, befinden sich nur ein paar hundert Meter entfernt. Der Stein ist auch bei OSM vermerkt aber ohne Name.
Im unteren Teil des Steins erkennt man eine erodierte Inschrift. Wer sie entziffert, hat den Namen gefunden. Der erste und letzte Teil ist leicht zu erkennen. Emil-xxxxxxxx-Stein heist er. Machen wir mal Galgenraten und ich gebe ein "R" für den ersten Buchstaben des unkenntlichen Namensteils vor.


----------



## derZimbo (30. März 2017)

Der Emil-Reinholdt-Stein im Teufelstal. (steht ja da)
Direkt an der Autobahnbrücke Teufelstal (A4)

Da hat mir mein Kollege eine schöne Geschichte aus Ostzeiten erzählt.
Als er noch illegalerweise trampte.
Wenn man als Tramper in den Norden der DDR wollte und von Westen her bis Teufelstal mitgenommen wurde, wars schwierig jemand zu finden der Von Teufelstal in Richtung Berlin wollte. Einfacher war es von der Raststätte Teufelstal durch das Tal bis zur Raststätte Hermsdorf (A9) zu laufen. Da trampte es sich einfacher nach Berlin.
Bei der Wanderung von Teufelstal zur Raststätte Hermsdorf kam er immer an diesem Stein vorbei.


----------



## reizhusten (31. März 2017)

Richtig, weiter gehts.
Heute ist der Stein im Gebüsch versteckt. Wenn man nicht weiß wo er steht, sieht man ihn nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (31. März 2017)

Ich muss leider mangels Bildern freigeben.


----------



## Svetlana95 (4. April 2017)

Ist das zu einfach ?


----------



## jk197 (5. April 2017)

Oberhof  Wenn man Richtung Sporthotel läuft in einem Vorgarten.


----------



## Svetlana95 (5. April 2017)

Nope


----------



## Speckgenick (5. April 2017)

Neustadt am Rennsteig


----------



## Svetlana95 (5. April 2017)

Speckgenick schrieb:


> Neustadt am Rennsteig


Richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speckgenick (5. April 2017)

Ich gebe ab. Habe leider kein Bild.


----------



## derZimbo (18. Juni 2017)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## Eddy2012 (18. Juni 2017)

Endlich geht´s weiter...

Bist Du irgendwo auf dem Hörselberg?


----------



## derZimbo (18. Juni 2017)

Schon mal nicht schlecht. Geht's etwas genauer?


----------



## Eddy2012 (19. Juni 2017)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Schon mal nicht schlecht. Geht's etwas genauer?



Anhand der Perspektive würde ich schon sagen, Du bist auf dem Großen Hörselberg. Aber dieses Holzkreuz habe ich dort noch nicht gesehen. Deswegen bin ich nicht schlüssig. Ich war bestimmt ein Jahr nicht dort oben, vielleicht hat sich in der Zwischenzeit doch etwas geändert...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. Juni 2017)

Großer Hörselberg, Berggasthof, bei den Sitzbänken, Blickrichtung Großer Inselsberg, kann man im Hintergrund sehen. Das Kreuz steht rechter Hand.


----------



## derZimbo (19. Juni 2017)

beide Antworten sind korrekt. Eddy war aber schneller.


----------



## Eddy2012 (19. Juni 2017)

Dann will ich mal weiter machen. Welchen Namen trägt der Felsen in der Bildmitte?



 
Viel Spass beim Rätseln!

Lars


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (20. Juni 2017)

Hast du Großbartloff im Rücken?


----------



## Eddy2012 (20. Juni 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Hast du Großbartloff im Rücken?



Nein, vollkommen falsche Ecke. Vom letzten Rätsel ist das nur etwa 10km weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (20. Juni 2017)

Runde Enspel?


----------



## Eddy2012 (20. Juni 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Runde Enspel?



Leider auch nicht, falsche Richtung.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (20. Juni 2017)

Dann bist du im Hainich, Generalsblick


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Dann bist du im Hainich, Generalsblick



Ganz kalt! Du bist auf der falschen Seite vom Hörselberg! Den Hainich kannst Du im Dunst am Horizont erahnen. Der ....stein steht mehr in Richtung Inselsberg.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Kruzitürken, ich irre als um die Windräder rum


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Großer Drachenstein


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Großer Drachenstein



Nein, wieder nicht. Der ist ca. 10km weg vom gesuchten Felsen. Noch ein kleiner Hinweis: Es gibt dort einige Kletterrouten.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Sind das dann die Köpfe?


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Kruzitürken, ich irre als um die Windräder rum



Die Windräder gehören zu Windkraft Hörselberg- Hainich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Sind das dann die Köpfe?



Keine Köpfe. (...stein)


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Einen hab ich noch: Meisenstein


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch: Meisenstein



Richtig!!! Das war aber eine schwere Geburt...
Du bist dran.


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

Noch kurz ein paar Bilder aus dem Gebiet: Richtung Ruhlaer Skihütte, unterhalb der Schwarzbachwiese in Richtung Winterstein, hat der (berühmt berüchtigte) Waldbesitzer eine Schranke installiert. Für mich ist das mehr eine Radfahrerfalle. Die Schranke in Kniehöhe gleich nach einer unübersichtlichen Kurve, an den Seiten Stahlstangen wie Spieße - ich möchte da nicht reinfahren. Ich habe das beim zuständigen Forstamt und der Polizei angezeigt, dann hat er wenigstens die Leuchtfarbe angebracht. Ist aber immer noch sehr gefährlich, seht selbst:




 

 

 
Es gibt eben immer mehr Idioten auf dieser Welt...

Viele Grüße 
Lars


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Schon krass, der Typ. Gut zu wissen. 
Machma weiter, Lars. Ich hab im Moment keine Fotos parat.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Die Spieße sind ja echt heftig. Ein einfacher Holzbalken hätte es auch getan. Hat sich mächtig ins Zeug gelegt, um die Teile da rein zu rammen. Also ganz klar Vorsatz.
Ruhlaer Skihütte war ich letztes Jahr. Von Thal aus hochgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (21. Juni 2017)

Gegen wen ist das Konstrukt jetzt gedacht? Biker, Autos, Quads oder Pferde?  Sinnlose Aktion.


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Schon krass, der Typ. Gut zu wissen.
> Machma weiter, Lars. Ich hab im Moment keine Fotos parat.




OK, eins hab ich noch 

Wo sind wir hier vorbeigeradelt?






Viel Spass beim Rätseln!
Lars


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Ist da noch eine Hütte am See bei der Bank?


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

derZimbo schrieb:


> Gegen wen ist das Konstrukt jetzt gedacht? Biker, Autos, Quads oder Pferde?  Sinnlose Aktion.



Wahrscheinlich gegen alle. Der Knaller ist ein wahrer Menschenfreund... Und so beliebt ist er auch.


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ist da noch eine Hütte am See bei der Bank?



Eine Hütte ist dort nicht. Ich war zwar noch nicht oft dort, aber an eine Hütte würde ich mich erinnern.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Ok, dann war ich wohl noch nicht da.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Ich fang mal an: Kalkteich

Bis wir die Teiche alle durch haben, kann eine Weile dauern.


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ich fang mal an: Kalkteich
> 
> Bis wir die Teiche alle durch haben, kann eine Weile dauern.



Als Teich würde ich den See nicht bezeichnen...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Also schon was größeres...


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Also schon was größeres...



Nicht klein und nicht groß, so ein Mittelding. Wikipedia bezeichnet ihn als größten See der Region.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Aha


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Altenberger See


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Altenberger See



Der ist es leider nicht.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Mist


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Wilhelmstaler See?

Ich bleibe jetzt in der Region der letzten Rätsel. Ist dass soweit vernünftig? Ansonsten hätte ich noch Schmalwasser und Ohra im Angebot. Oder eben Bleiloch.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Gerade gelesen, dass der Wilhelmstaler See gar kein Wasser führt. Wollte ich letztes Jahr hin, hab ich nichts versäumt.


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

Der Staudamm des Wilhelmstaler See´s ist saniert worden und wird erst später wieder befüllt.

Ansonsten sind alle von Dir angegebenen Vorschläge weit weg vom gesuchten See. Der befindet sich weit westlicher am Fuße des Berges auf dem Foto:


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Das ist der Pleß-Turm. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch den See...

Da hätten wir die Breitunger Seen...


Ich tippe aber auf die Kutte...


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Juni 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Das ist der Pleß-Turm. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch den See...
> 
> Da hätten wir die Breitunger Seen...
> 
> ...



Die (Bernshäuser)- Kutte ist richtig! Du bist dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. Juni 2017)

Mach weiter Lars, hab immer noch keine Fotos.


----------



## Eddy2012 (22. Juni 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Mach weiter Lars, hab immer noch keine Fotos.



Ich kann im Moment nicht, zu viel Arbeit...

Ich gebe mangels Zeit ab.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. Juni 2017)

Also gut, einen hab ich noch. Also, wo kann man hier so gemütlich sitzen?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (26. Juni 2017)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Ich kann im Moment nicht, zu viel Arbeit...


Offensichtlich nicht nur du...


----------



## rabobo (27. Juni 2017)

Falls euch das zu schwer ist, so wie mir  hier ein anderes schönes Beispiel aus eurem schönen Thüringerwald


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (27. Juni 2017)

Masserberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabobo (28. Juni 2017)

Perfekt


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (28. Juni 2017)

Wir sind aber immer noch nicht viel weiter mit meinem Rätsel...


----------



## derZimbo (28. Juni 2017)

da solltest du mal eine Tipp geben, siehe Regeln aus Post #1


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (28. Juni 2017)

Bekommst du, nur Geduld. Bin beim Frühstück


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (28. Juni 2017)

Nehmen wir an man hat Größeres vor, wie die Durchquerung des Thüringen Waldes auf dem Rennsteig. Man nimmt also den traditionellen Kieselstein, steckt ihn in die Tasche und sucht sich erstmal ein Plätzchen, wo man mit leckerer Atzung rechnen kann. Eine Pizzeria zum Beispiel und möglichst in der Nähe, Kieselsteine aus dem Wasser klauben ist schwere Arbeit.


----------



## tommi67 (29. Juni 2017)

Eisenach, Karlsplatz, Restaurant Pizzeria Michelangelo
Ta. Ta.....
Wer andere Beiträge lesen kann ist im Vorteil


----------



## tommi67 (29. Juni 2017)

N

 Na dann bin ich wohl dran


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Juni 2017)

Na also, war doch garnicht so schwer... und ja, jetzt bist du dran.


----------



## tommi67 (30. Juni 2017)

Erster Tip.Das Foto stammt aus dem Harz


----------



## battiwr (30. Juni 2017)

Das ist die Wasserkunst im Mühlental und Teil des Bergbaulehrpfads.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (30. Juni 2017)

Also es kommt ein weiteres bild aus dem nicht Thüringer Wald.


----------



## tommi67 (30. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube das ist das Hexenhaus in Thale


----------



## tommi67 (30. Juni 2017)

Neues Bilderrätsel .Dieses mal gerade noch in Thüringen


----------



## tommi67 (1. Juli 2017)

Erster Tipp
Dieses Bild ist im letzten Thüringer Ort im Harz entstanden.Danach fängt Sachsen Anhalt an


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (4. Juli 2017)

Jetzte arbeiten wir mal alle Orte ab, auf die dies zutrifft:

Ich starte mit Sophienhof.


----------



## tommi67 (4. Juli 2017)

Das ist ziemlich nah dran.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (4. Juli 2017)

Rothesütte?


----------



## tommi67 (4. Juli 2017)

Richtig.
Die Glocke stammt von der ortskirche die zu DDR Zeiten wegen baufälligkeit abgerissen wurde


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (4. Juli 2017)

Wo war ich hier unterwegs?

Es ist offensichtlich, an welcher Bahnlinie die Aufnahme entstanden ist, daher bitte den exakten Standort nennen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (5. Juli 2017)

Kleiner Tipp. Ca. 5 Minuten vorher habe ich dieses Bild aufgenommen.


----------



## derZimbo (7. Juli 2017)

Sieht nach der neuen ICE Strecke EF <-> Nürnberg aus.
Warst du zwischen Altenfeld und Katzhütte?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. Juli 2017)

Dort war ich später an diesem Tag auch noch, es ist aber nicht der gesuchte Ort.


----------



## derZimbo (7. Juli 2017)

Eine Brücke weiter zw. Goldisthal und Masserberg könnte auch noch sein.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. Juli 2017)

Wieder knapp daneben. Welches Tal liegt dazwischen?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (8. Juli 2017)

Ich löse auf. Es ist die ICE-Brücke im Tal zwischen Katzhütte und Masserberg. Unter dieser Brücke verläuft die Straße von Katzhütte hoch zum Rennsteig kurz vor Masserberg. Ich habe seinerzeit Masserberg in östlicher Richtung verlassen und bin kurz vor der ehemaligen Arbeitersiedlung links abgebogen. Dann noch ein paar hundert Meter den Berg hinab und ich war da ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (16. Juli 2017)

Mal wieder etwas Leben einhauchen, Wo war ich hier?


----------



## 29erBiker (21. Juli 2017)

Keiner eine Idee? Die Stelle ist unweit des Oberbeckens vom Pumpspeicherwerk Goldisthal und geradezu rechts von dem abgestorbenen Baum geht ein schöner Trail ins Tal.....


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (23. Juli 2017)

Google sagt mir Wurzelbergwiese ...


----------



## 29erBiker (24. Juli 2017)

Google hat recht.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (24. Juli 2017)

Interessante Gegend. Wenn ich irgendwann mein Fahrrad mal nach Neuhaus bekomme, werde ich diese Region auch erkunden. Von hier aus sind das hin und zurück locker 110 km und 1500 Höhenmeter, ohne das ich dort auch nur einen Kilometer gefahren wäre.


Weiter geht es mit einem einfachen Rätsel. Welcher Ort ist zu sehen und von welchem Standort wurde das Bild aufgenommen?


----------



## 29erBiker (25. Juli 2017)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Interessante Gegend. Wenn ich irgendwann mein Fahrrad mal nach Neuhaus bekomme, werde ich diese Region auch erkunden. Von hier aus sind das hin und zurück locker 110 km und 1500 Höhenmeter, ohne das ich dort auch nur einen Kilometer gefahren wäre.



Erkunde Neuhaus jetzt seit ein paar Wochen. Einfach Hammer! Da gibt es neben dem Rennsteig noch viele weitere schöne Wege und vor allem Aussichtsspots....
Fahre aber auch nicht von zu Hause mit dem Rad hoch sondern starte je nach Runde etwas näher an oder direkt in Neuhaus....


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (28. Juli 2017)

In der Gegend um Neuhaus war ich früher öfters unterwegs als ich noch in meiner alten Heimat gewohnt habe. Von dort aus waren es nur ca. 20 Kilometer Anfahrt. Naja, derzeit erkunde ich die Bauwerke der neuen ICE-Strecke im Bereich Masserberg/Katzhütte/Großbreitenbach. Dort gibt es viele schöne Strecken, die auch mein Ellenbogen verträgt. Letzten Samstag ist dabei das Rätselbild entstanden. Ich war am Hohen Stock, kam dann an einer Hütte vorbei, die nach einem "Urwaldarzt" benannt wurde, fuhr dann noch etwas bergab und dann war ich da ....


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (5. August 2017)

Da keiner lösen möchte ...

Das Bild wurde etwas unterhalb der Albert-Schweitzer-Hütte aufgenommen und zeigt den Ort Altenfeld.

Wer möchte, darf das nächste Rätsel posten.


----------



## chost (6. August 2017)

Gut dann möchte ich mal
Wo war ich unterwegs ?


----------



## 29erBiker (6. August 2017)

Am Oberbecken des Stausees Hohenwarte bei Löhma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chost (6. August 2017)

Ich hätte wetten können das du es lösen wirst
Natürlich richtig


----------



## 29erBiker (7. August 2017)

@chost war ja jetzt auch nicht soooo schwer 




 



Wo war ich hier?


----------



## chost (7. August 2017)

Für dich , der du aus dieser Gegend kommst natürlich kein Problem
Tipp mal auf Richtung Neuhaus , leibis Tal
Neues Arbeitsgerät?


----------



## 29erBiker (7. August 2017)

Richtung Neuhaus passt, Leibis aber nicht...
War ein Testrad...


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. August 2017)

Talsperre Scheibe-Alsbach vom Ausblick Waidmanns Heil aus gesehen.


----------



## 29erBiker (7. August 2017)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Talsperre Scheibe-Alsbach vom Ausblick Waidmanns Heil aus gesehen.



Korrekt. Der Trail (ausgeschildert mit dem roten Dreieck auf weißem Grund) der unterhalb der Hütte links bis hinunter zum Wasser führt ist einfach der Wahnsinn....


----------



## tommi67 (7. August 2017)

Das ist glaube ich Weidmansheil Rosenbaum mit Blick auf die Talsperre Scheibe-Alsbach.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. August 2017)

Da muss ich wohl auch mal hin ...

Aber nun zum nächsten Rätsel. Wo war ich vergangenen Samstag hier unterwegs?


----------



## 29erBiker (7. August 2017)

Sieht aus wie die Goldisthaltalsperre. Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. August 2017)

Ja, die ist es. Aufgenommen auf dem Weg zum Oberbecken. Meine Schätzung von neulich war ganz gut ... letzendlich waren es 108 km und 1.462 Höhenmeter inkl. einem Platten  in Großbreitenbach.


----------



## 29erBiker (7. August 2017)

Dann will ich gleich weiter machen, bei gleicher Tour, aber wo war ich da?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. August 2017)

Schwarzaquellhütte?


----------



## 29erBiker (7. August 2017)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Schwarzaquellhütte?



Richtig. Weil du den Trail kennst oder weil es Google sagt? 
Der geht nämlich dort vorbei nach unten....


----------



## 29erBiker (7. August 2017)

Hier die Bilder zum Beweis....


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. August 2017)

Ich habe neulich mal ein Route nach Saalfeld geplant und bin bei Google auf das Bild dieser Hütte gestoßen. Wie gesagt, dorthin zu fahren ist für mich streckenmäßig möglich, dort große Runden zu drehen eher nicht mehr ...

Und nun zum nächsten Bild. Welcher Ort ist hier zu sehen und von wo wurde das Bild aufgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Super_Selle (10. August 2017)

Hallo, ich würde sagen du stehst auf der neu gebauten Brücke zwischen Stadtilm und Griesheim. Und du schaust auf Stadtilm. Aber offiziell freigegeben ist die Brücke aber noch nicht, oder?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (11. August 2017)

Korrekt. Vor ein paar Wochen gab es noch keinen Bauzaun an den Auffahrten ... und ein Fahrrad ist leicht ...


----------



## Super_Selle (12. August 2017)

Wer kann mir sagen wo ich hier war? Das sollte eigentlich ganz einfach sein.


----------



## Super_Selle (12. August 2017)




----------



## Stefan92 (12. August 2017)

Am Radweg zwischen Klettbach und Nauendorf
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=50.9057&mlon=11.1617#map=15/50.9057/11.1617


----------



## Super_Selle (12. August 2017)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> Am Radweg zwischen Klettbach und Nauendorf
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=50.9057&mlon=11.1617#map=15/50.9057/11.1617


Das stimmt natürlich. Du bist mit deinem Bilderrätsel an der Reihe.


----------



## Stefan92 (13. August 2017)

Na dann will ich mal weiter machen...
Wo war ich?


----------



## Eddy2012 (13. August 2017)

Im Hainich kurz vor Craula?

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Stefan92 (13. August 2017)

Nein falsche Ecke, aber gar nicht allzu weit weg.


----------



## frx_Bender (14. August 2017)

Sieht ein bißchen so aus wie Nähe Jena, Großlöbichau Richtung Steinkreuz/Fuchsturm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (14. August 2017)

Unstruttal zwischen Großvargula und Nägelstedt?


----------



## 29erBiker (14. August 2017)

im Grunde kann das wohl überall sein, ohne irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte kann ich so ein Foto von jeder Wiese posten, erkennt kein Mensch.......


----------



## Stefan92 (14. August 2017)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Unstruttal zwischen Großvargula und Nägelstedt?


Ganz genau,  du bist dran


29erBiker schrieb:


> im Grunde kann das wohl überall sein, ohne irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte kann ich so ein Foto von jeder Wiese posten, erkennt kein Mensch.......


Naja es ist der Unstrut Radweg, wer schonmal dort war erkennt die Stelle eventuell...


----------



## sgclimber (14. August 2017)

Wo war ich hier unterwegs?


----------



## Stefan92 (15. August 2017)

Das sollte am Sauriererlebnispfad in Georgenthal sein.


----------



## sgclimber (15. August 2017)

Genau der ist es, war ja nicht schwer...


----------



## Stefan92 (15. August 2017)

Und weiter geht's...


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (15. August 2017)

Der Hainturm beim Schloßpark Belverdere / Weimar. Bin ich letztens erst lang.


----------



## Stefan92 (15. August 2017)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Der Hainturm beim Schloßpark Belverdere / Weimar. Bin ich letztens erst lang.


Jup, richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (16. August 2017)

Ok, schön. Nun weiter. Auf welches Bauwerk haben wir hier geschaut?


----------



## bikerqueen (16. August 2017)

auf die Weidatalsperre!?


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (16. August 2017)

bikerqueen schrieb:


> auf die Weidatalsperre!?



So ist es. Ich gebe ab.


----------



## bikerqueen (16. August 2017)

Auf welchen Hügel steht das Rad?


----------



## sgclimber (16. August 2017)

Auf dem Metilstein?


----------



## bikerqueen (16. August 2017)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Auf dem Metilstein?



Genau, dann bist du an der Reihe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (16. August 2017)

Auf welchen Ort schaue ich hier?


----------



## sgclimber (18. August 2017)

Kleiner Tipp. Über die Brücke im Hintergrund fuhr früher mal die Bahn. Heute verläuft dort der Unstrut-Werra Radweg.


----------



## bikerqueen (18. August 2017)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp. Über die Brücke im Hintergrund fuhr früher mal die Bahn. Heute verläuft dort der Unstrut-Werra Radweg.



Das könnte das beschauliche Heyrode sein


----------



## sgclimber (19. August 2017)

Richtig, es ist Heyerode.


----------



## bikerqueen (20. August 2017)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## battiwr (20. August 2017)

Sieht aus als schautest su auf tabarz von der L1024.


----------



## bikerqueen (20. August 2017)

battiwr schrieb:


> Sieht aus als schautest su auf tabarz von der L1024.



Das kann ich leider nicht bestätigen


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. August 2017)

Ist das das letzte Stück Auffahrtstraße kurz vorm Gipfel des Inselsberges?


----------



## bikerqueen (21. August 2017)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Ist das das letzte Stück Auffahrtstraße kurz vorm Gipfel des Inselsberges?



Genau, von der Terrasse des Restaurants fotografiert, mit Blick auf Brotterode


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. August 2017)

Hallo,

wie nennt sich dieser gemütliche Rastplatz?




 
Viel Spass beim Rätseln!

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliege1 (21. August 2017)

Rangenhof


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. August 2017)

fliege1 schrieb:


> Rangenhof



Richtig!


----------



## fliege1 (22. August 2017)

Habe zur Zeit kein Bild. Also der nächste bitte!


----------



## Eddy2012 (23. August 2017)

Dann will ich mal weitermachen...

Wo steht das dicke Ding?



 

Viel Spass beim Rätseln!
Lars


----------



## Stefan92 (23. August 2017)

Das dürfe die Hochwaldgrotte südlich der Hohen Sonne sein.
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=50.9285&mlon=10.3161#map=16/50.9285/10.3161


----------



## Eddy2012 (23. August 2017)

Stefan92 schrieb:


> Das dürfe die Hochwaldgrotte südlich der Hohen Sonne sein.
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=50.9285&mlon=10.3161#map=16/50.9285/10.3161



Das ist  richtig! Du bist dran...


----------



## Stefan92 (23. August 2017)

Dann bleiben wir mal bei dicken Dingern.... 
Ich war neulich auch mal endlich wieder fett unterwegs und habe dieses Bild gemacht:



Wo war ich?


----------



## Stefan92 (25. August 2017)

Erster Tipp:
An der Stelle der heutigen H........Hütte stand früher mal ein Jagdschloss, welches im 18. Jahrhundert gebaut und nach nur 25 Jahren wieder abgerissen wurde.


----------



## Phil-Joe (25. August 2017)

Boah, ihr habt geile Bilder .... muss echt alles mal abgefahren werden. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan92 (27. August 2017)

So dann werde ich mal auflösen...
Es handelt sich um die Hirschruf-Hütte zwischen Bad Berka und Blankenhain.
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=50.8745&mlon=11.3052#map=16/50.8745/11.3052


 
Wer ein Bild hat darf weitermachen...


----------



## X-TRIME (29. September 2017)

In Erinnerung:
Verhängnisvoller Unfall am 29.09.2013 beim 3. BergTal-Enduro Rennen in Geschwenda - R.I.P. Physioterrorist.


----------



## 29erBiker (29. September 2017)

Ist das echt schon wieder 4 Jahre her? Unglaubblich.... R.I.P


----------



## battiwr (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich fang an. In welchem ort steht diese ......... ?


----------



## battiwr (17. Oktober 2017)

Eine sonnenuhr in ilsenburg war gesucht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nächstes Rätsel


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Oktober 2017)

Ist ein Bilderrätsel aus Ilsenburg nicht besser nebenan in Sachsen-Anhalt aufgehoben?  Egal.

Zum Räsel: Ist das die Burg Regenstein bei Blankenburg (Harz) in Sachsen-Anhalt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (17. Oktober 2017)

Sorry, bin in beiden treads angemeldet und ich sehe nur “wo bin ich.....“ , also vuelen dank für die info.
 Regenstein ist richtig.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Oktober 2017)

Burg Regenstein sieht sehr interessant aus. Stand auch schon das eine oder andere Mal auf dem Wunschzettel. Vielleicht klappt´s ja irgendwann mal. 


Wer ein Rätselbild hat, darf gerne. Ich hab keins.


----------



## tommi67 (17. Oktober 2017)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ist ein Bilderrätsel aus Ilsenburg nicht besser nebenan in Sachsen-Anhalt aufgehoben?  Egal.
> 
> Zum Räsel: Ist das die Burg Regenstein bei Blankenburg (Harz) in Sachsen-Anhalt?


Ist das In Sachsen-Anhalt ein anderer Harz als der in Thüringen oder Niedersachsen?


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Oktober 2017)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Burg Regenstein sieht sehr interessant aus. Stand auch schon das eine oder andere Mal auf dem Wunschzettel. Vielleicht klappt´s ja irgendwann mal.


Ah so. 
Sprich mich doch bei gesunder Gelegenheit mal an. 
Könnte man evtl in Zusammenhang mit den Thekenbergen und den Hoppelbergen (Ingo?) nebenan fahren.


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Oktober 2017)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Ist das In Sachsen-Anhalt ein anderer Harz als der in Thüringen oder Niedersachsen?


In Sachsen-Anhalt darf man im Ostharz (weitestgehend) offiziell die Trails fahren, in Thüringen sagen die einen so und die anderen so...


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Oktober 2017)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Ist das In Sachsen-Anhalt ein anderer Harz als der in Thüringen oder Niedersachsen?


Das ist eine gute Frage. Mal abgesehen davon, was der @ohmtroll schon sagte, sind auch die Landschaften unterschiedlich. Aber eigentlich geht´s hier um ein Thüringer Bilderrätsel. Eigentlich ...
Aber wir sind da nicht ganz so genau. Es sollte nur nicht dauerhaft in fremde Gefilde abschweifen.



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ah so.
> Sprich mich doch bei gesunder Gelegenheit mal an.
> Könnte man evtl in Zusammenhang mit den Thekenbergen und den Hoppelbergen (Ingo?) nebenan fahren.


@ohmtroll, könnte man.


----------



## tommi67 (17. Oktober 2017)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Frage. Mal abgesehen davon, was der @ohmtroll schon sagte, sind auch die Landschaften unterschiedlich. Aber eigentlich geht´s hier um ein Thüringer Bilderrätsel. Eigentlich ...
> Aber wir sind da nicht ganz so genau. Es sollte nur nicht dauerhaft in fremde Gefilde abschweifen.
> 
> 
> @ohmtroll, könnte man.


Wir sind aber im lokalen Bikeforum Thüringer Wald , Harz und Kyffhäuser und dann wäre ja das Unterforum ,,Thüringer Bilderrätsel`´ nicht so optimal platziert.


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Oktober 2017)

Torstens Aufforderung entsprechend nun ein entspannendes echt Thüringer Rätselbild:


----------



## ohmtroll (19. Oktober 2017)

Gut, also dann als Tipp noch der Blick vom Aussichtspunkt südlich auf die Stadt unterhalb:


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Oktober 2017)

Hm ... war ich da schon mal (mit dir) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (20. Oktober 2017)

Wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst würdest Du Dich sicher dran erinnern?
Nochn Tipp: Liegt im Landkreis Nordhausen.

Und das Kreuz (Spruchabwandlung von sketcher) vor 12 Jahren:
http://eisenschweinkader.org/archives/2005/11/16/grusse-aus-dem-eichsfeld/


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Oktober 2017)

Hmm, die Zeit ist um...

Das Denkmal ist das "Hungerkreuz" auf der Löwenburg bei Bleicherode.
Beim zweiten Bild handelt es sich um einen Blick von den Vogelbergsklippen auf Bleicherode.
Quasi in der Bildmitte sieht man das Kaliwerk mit Abraumberg inklusive Solarflächen.

Dann macht mal einer weiter.


----------



## CC. (17. Dezember 2017)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> ....
> 4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.


Eieiei, da geht ja gar nix weiter. Was der PhysioT dazu sagen würde?!?

Ich werfe mal ein einfach zu erratendes Bild mit ein:





Auf geht's!
Allen eine schöne Adventszeit.


----------



## derZimbo (18. Dezember 2017)

ich finds nicht einfach ;-)


----------



## CC. (18. Dezember 2017)

Hätte ich aber gedacht, da es hier schon einmal enträtselt wurde.
Heute abend gibt's den ersten Tip, falls es dann noch ungelöst sein sollte....


----------



## CC. (18. Dezember 2017)

ok, scheint doch schwierig zu sein.
Wir grenzen das mal auf südlichen Wartburgkreis ein. 
"Die Hütte ist bewirtschaftet und an Sonn- und Feiertagen von 10 bis 17 Uhr geöffnet."


----------



## Su1dakra (19. Dezember 2017)

Leider nicht meine Ecke- in der Runde bin ich raus


----------



## Eddy2012 (19. Dezember 2017)

Dermbacher Hütte?


----------



## CC. (19. Dezember 2017)

Hatte schon befürchtet, daß hier keiner mehr da ist 
Dermbacher Hütte auf dem Gläser in der thüringischen Rhön ist richtig. Der Blick dort ist umwerfend und die Trails wunderbar flowig. Als Verlängerung empfehlen sich die Hoch-, Lang- und Kuppenrhöner.
@Eddie2012 - zeig doch mal ein schönes Vorweihnachtsrätselfoto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (19. Dezember 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> ...
> Dermbacher Hütte auf dem Gläser in der thüringischen Rhön ist richtig.
> ...


Ist das die hier?


----------



## CC. (19. Dezember 2017)

Yep. Das isse.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Dezember 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Yep. Das isse.


Da war ich noch nie. Ich kenn nur die "Lange Rhön". Und da ist vieles verboten oder asphaltiert ...


----------



## Eddy2012 (19. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

mit Winterbildern kann ich dienen:



 
Wo habe ich mein Rad geparkt?

Viel Spass beim Rätseln!
Lars


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Dezember 2017)

Nicht in Schmiedefeld/RStg. 
Dort steht auch so ein Kamerad. Der hat allerdings einen Union Jack "an".


----------



## Eddy2012 (19. Dezember 2017)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Nicht in Schmiedefeld/RStg.
> Dort steht auch so ein Kamerad. Der hat allerdings einen Union Jack "an".



Nein, in Schmiedefeld sind wir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich gebe schon den ersten Tip, um die Lösung zu beschleunigen. Ich bin nur noch zwei Tage online.
Das nächste Bild zeigt die Hütte gegenüber dem Skiläufer.



 

Jetzt aber...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## CC. (20. Dezember 2017)

Das sieht nach Rennsteig aus. Tolles Wetter habt Ihr da gehabt. Sind das aktuelle Bilder?


----------



## Eddy2012 (20. Dezember 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Das sieht nach Rennsteig aus. Tolles Wetter habt Ihr da gehabt. Sind das aktuelle Bilder?



Rennsteig ist schon mal richtig. Es war vorletztes Wochenende, wir waren die einzigen Radfahrer...


----------



## CC. (20. Dezember 2017)

Wußte gar nicht, daß es eine Seite mit Schutzhütten am Rennsteig gibt. 
Demnach könnte das die 'Schutzhütte am Stein 16' nähe Oberhof sein.


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. Dezember 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Wußte gar nicht, daß es eine Seite mit Schutzhütten am Rennsteig gibt.
> Demnach könnte das die 'Schutzhütte am Stein 16' nähe Oberhof sein.



Am Stein 16 bei Oberhof ist richtig!
Du bist dran...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## CC. (21. Dezember 2017)

mmmh - so war das eigentlich nicht gedacht. Wollte hier nur anschieben. Wo sind die ganzen Rätsel-Freaks? 

Zur Überbrückung:


----------



## CC. (22. Dezember 2017)

Hier geht ja gar nix vorwärts!
Erster Tip: auf dem zweiten Wegweiser erkennt man ganz deutlich einen großen Buchstaben.
Also jetzt aber!!


----------



## derZimbo (22. Dezember 2017)

Hab gerade an den Glöckner am Rennsteig gedacht, der sieht aber doch irgendwie etwas anders aus.


----------



## CC. (22. Dezember 2017)

Halbkalt = lauwarm 
Du bist gar nicht weit weg...!


----------



## Oberfoerster (22. Dezember 2017)

Warst du am Venetianerstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (22. Dezember 2017)

Huch, da rätselt doch noch jemand mit! 
Ich laß das mal gelten, da der abgebildete Obere Beerberg nur wenige Meter davon entfernt ist und sowieso zum selben Bergstock zählt. 
Den Venetianerstein mußte ich erst recherchieren und bin dabei auf die Geschichte mit dem Schmied gekommen. Danke für den Anstoß! 
Jetzt wollen wir doch mal sehen, wo der Oberförster sein Revier hat...!


----------



## CC. (26. Dezember 2017)

<Otto> Aber...Herr @Oberfoerster !!</Otto>


----------



## Oberfoerster (29. Dezember 2017)




----------



## stefan406 (5. Januar 2018)

Dreiherrenstein?


----------



## Oberfoerster (5. Januar 2018)

Jawoll, ganz genau!


----------



## stefan406 (5. Januar 2018)

Mal schauen ob ich auch noch Bilder von unterwegs finde.
Sollte aber recht einfach sein. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## Eddy2012 (5. Januar 2018)

Spießbergbahn Friedrichroda?


----------



## stefan406 (5. Januar 2018)

Richtig.


----------



## Eddy2012 (5. Januar 2018)

Mit Winterbildern kann ich im Moment nicht dienen. Kein Wunder bei dem Wetter!

Aber was ist das für ein uriges Lokal?

Anhang anzeigen 682499
Viel Spass!
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (5. Januar 2018)

Noch einmal neu wegen Computerproblem...

Mit Winterbildern kann ich im Moment nicht dienen. Kein Wunder bei dem Wetter!

Aber was ist das für ein uriges Lokal?





Viel Spass!
Lars


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Januar 2018)

Eine Almhütte ich Thüringen. 
In der Ecke waren wir lange nicht.


----------



## Eddy2012 (5. Januar 2018)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Eine Almhütte ich Thüringen.
> In der Ecke waren wir lange nicht.



Richtig! Du bist dran!

Dort lässt es sich im Moment auch nicht so schön fahren oder laufen. Der Untergrund ist sehr weich, man versinkt regelrecht.
Es fehlt der Frost, dann ist alles wieder gut...


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Januar 2018)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Richtig! Du bist dran!


Danke, aber ich hab leider kein verwendbares Foto. Also bitte an anderer.


----------



## Sylvester68 (21. Januar 2018)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/o819Cm7eK2STVOzm1


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (22. Januar 2018)

Ich rate einfach mal: Schwarzatal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (22. Januar 2018)

Ja , das ist schon mal ein Treffer ins blaue. Kennst Du auch die genaue Stelle ?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (23. Januar 2018)

Ich meine, kurz vor Sitzendorf aus Richtung Schwarzburg kommend sieht es so aus.


----------



## Sylvester68 (23. Januar 2018)

Es ist die Schleife der Schwarza kurz vor Schwarzburg und zwar auf der Flußseite des Schlosses. Dort gibt es eine kleine felsige Steilwand. Das Bild entstand unterhalb dieser Wand.
https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=18/50.63532/11.19543&layers=C


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (31. Januar 2018)

Machen wir es kurz und schmerzlos, wo war ich hier vergangenen Samstag
unterwegs?






Kleiner Tipp: Das war nicht für die Katz, sondern ich bin auf den .... gekommen.


----------



## invincible (5. Februar 2018)

L irgendwas zwischen Nahwinden und Stadtilm, der "Hund".


----------



## derZimbo (5. Februar 2018)

Blick auf Großliebringen


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. Februar 2018)

Beides vollkommen korrekt.


----------



## derZimbo (6. Februar 2018)

ich lasse invincible gern den Vortritt.


----------



## invincible (8. Februar 2018)

Mercy.

Hier entstand wohl zu früherer Zeit der Begriff „Kindergarten“:


----------



## 29erBiker (8. Februar 2018)

Fröbelblick





Dieser Aussichtspunkt wird durch eine Säule aus geometrischen Figuren gekennzeichnet. Die Säule, bestehend aus Würfel, Walze und Kugel, wurde zu Ehren des "Vaters" des deutschen Kindergartens, Friedrich Fröbel, errichtet. 

Es wird berichtet, dass der Name Kindergarten von Fröbel an diesem Ort geprägt worden sei. Denn da untem im Tal gleiche alles einem Garten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invincible (8. Februar 2018)

Punkt für 29erBiker


----------



## 29erBiker (9. Februar 2018)

Wo war ich hier ?


----------



## henkin (9. Februar 2018)

*die zweite, kleinere Staumauer der Weidatalsperre *


----------



## 29erBiker (9. Februar 2018)

henkin schrieb:


> *die zweite, kleinere Staumauer der Weidatalsperre *



Auch Überlaufbauwerk genannt, richtig.



 
Du bist dran


----------



## henkin (9. Februar 2018)

und wo war ich sonntag?

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-enduros.736203/page-289#post-15076773


----------



## Speckgenick (9. Februar 2018)

Auf dem Jenzig in Jena. Ich gebe ab, hab leider keine Fotos.


----------



## henkin (9. Februar 2018)

ich mach nochmal und bleibe in ....


----------



## Drahteseli (13. Februar 2018)

Jena
ich glaube an der Diebeskrippe


----------



## henkin (13. Februar 2018)

Ja, richtig an der Diebeskrippe. 
Jetzt darfst du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (14. Februar 2018)

Um welches schönes Tal handelt es sich hier?


----------



## Drahteseli (17. Februar 2018)

Kleiner Tipp 
Durch das Tal fließt einer der 3 Ursprungsbäche der Ilm und das Tal ist nach dem Bach benannt 

Hier nochmal die Bachdurchfahrt von der anderen Seite 


 
Es gibt alternativ auch eine Brücke


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (18. Februar 2018)

Google Earth sagt mir, dass es sich um das Freibachtal handelt. 

Wieso war ich dort noch nie?


----------



## Drahteseli (18. Februar 2018)

Da hat Google Earth recht 
Dann wird es aber mal Zeit für einen Besuch. 
Aktuell wären vermutlich Ski oder ein Fatbike zu empfehlen


----------



## Sylvester68 (18. Februar 2018)

Ok, ich habe da auch etwas .....

https://photos.app.goo.gl/zqGulYAvZrLnREY82

Sorry Leute, irgendwie funktioniert das mit den Bildern nicht bei mir .....


----------



## Sylvester68 (18. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (18. Februar 2018)

Auf dem langen Berg?


----------



## Sylvester68 (18. Februar 2018)

Ok, ich glaube das war viel zu einfach ....


----------



## Sylvester68 (18. Februar 2018)

einen habe ich noch .....


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (19. Februar 2018)

Oberbecken des PSW Goldisthal mit Blick auf Masserberg. Dort war ich im August.


----------



## Sylvester68 (19. Februar 2018)

Ok, das denke ich läßt sich nicht verheimlichen.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (19. Februar 2018)

@Sylvester68 Wie fahren sich die Ice-Spiker auf Asphalt?

Wo war ich hier on Tour?


----------



## tommi67 (19. Februar 2018)

Das ist glaube ich die Grümpenbachtalbrücke


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (19. Februar 2018)

Die Grümpenbachtalbrücke liegt auf den anderen Seite des Thüringer Waldes ...


----------



## Sylvester68 (19. Februar 2018)

@Nicolaus0815 um es mal so auszudrücken, wenn Du Eis Spiker auf Asphalt fährst, brauchst Du keine Klingel mehr. Ansonsten fahren sie sich sehr gut, solange der Schnee nicht zu tief ist. Auf Eis haben sie ordentlich Gripp. Macht richtig Spaß damit rumzufahren, wenn Fußgänger am Zaun umherhangeln. Ich sage denen dann noch gern, sie sollen vorsichtig machen, es ist glatt. Als reine Asphaltreifen würde ich sie aber nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Sylvester68 (19. Februar 2018)

Auf dem Bild ist die ICE Trasse mitsamt der Stromtrasse. Die Brücken werden erst in der Nähe von Gräfinau Angstedt so hoch, also tippe ich mal auf die Brücke am Ortsausgang Gräfinau.

Allerdings könnte es auch die große Brücke zwischen Gehren und Langewiesen sein.

Nicolaus0815, aus welcher Stadt kommst Du eigentlich ? Ich vermute, daß wir gar nicht so weit auseinander wohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (19. Februar 2018)

Den zweiten Tipp lasse ich als richtig gelten ...


----------



## CC. (7. März 2018)

@Sylvester68 ??!!!!!


----------



## Sylvester68 (7. März 2018)

Hier mal was ganz einfaches.


----------



## Drahteseli (8. März 2018)

Auch wenn es etwas unscharf ist, behaupte ich das es eine Startnummer von dem "Bewegungswelten" Rennen in Arnstadt war.
Also warst du da in Arnstadt

Ich glaube wir haben uns sogar an beiden Renntagen unterhalten


----------



## Sylvester68 (9. März 2018)

Das stimmt natürlich. War ja auch sehr einfach. Warst Du das, die die Bilder gemacht hat ? Ich erinnere mich da vor allem an die Treppe bei der letzten Abfahrt.


----------



## Drahteseli (11. März 2018)

￼Hatte zum Bilder machen keine Zeit
Ich bin an beiden Tagen mit gefahren 


Wo steht dieses Schild?


----------



## Sylvester68 (12. März 2018)

Ich war auch an beiden Tagen mitgefahren. Am 2. Tag habe ich nur den Fehler gemacht den 26er Stumpi zu nehmen. Damit bin ich auf der Geraden nicht aus dem Knick gekommen. Naja, man lernt dazu .....

Ich vermute am Schöffenhaus oberhalb von Manebach. Der Weg links geht nach Ilmenau.


----------



## Drahteseli (13. März 2018)

Das ist richtig


----------



## Sylvester68 (13. März 2018)

Ich versuche mal die Messlatte ein wenig höher zu legen....... Einer der schönsten Trails in Thüringen verläuft hier entlang :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henkin (15. März 2018)

könne mal bitte jemand lösen! es interessiert mich einfach was ist: "Einer der schönsten Trails in Thüringen"?
am besten mit info/beschreibung.. auch wenn es hier nicht her gehört.
danke.


----------



## Eddy2012 (15. März 2018)

henkin schrieb:


> könne mal bitte jemand lösen! es interessiert mich einfach was ist: "Einer der schönsten Trails in Thüringen"?
> am besten mit info/beschreibung.. auch wenn es hier nicht her gehört.
> danke.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...


----------



## _torsten_ (15. März 2018)

Vermutlich ist es der Weg direkt an der Abbruchkante in Richtung "Kanzel". Links unten sollte Kleinbreitenbach und geradeaus Plaue sein. Zu erkennen ist auch die Bahnstrecke nach Gräfenroda.


----------



## Sylvester68 (15. März 2018)

Perfekte Antwort. Es ist der Weg zur Kanzel oberhalb von Plaue direkt an der Abbruchkannte.
Die Position ist ungefähr hier : https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=19/50.77718/10.92512


----------



## _torsten_ (15. März 2018)

Da ich kein Bild habe, darf ein anderer.


----------



## Sylvester68 (16. März 2018)

Ich habe hier noch ein etwas älteres Bild. Passend zur Jahreszeit.  Ist von 2005. Allerdings hat sich die Landschaft dort nicht verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henkin (16. März 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Perfekte Antwort. Es ist der Weg zur Kanzel oberhalb von Plaue direkt an der Abbruchkannte.
> Die Position ist ungefähr hier : https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=19/50.77718/10.92512



und gibt es für die unwissenden und neugierigen noch mehr info. macht doch mal ne schöne runde dort für die nachfahrer. ich will unbedingt mal einen der schönsten trails thüringens fahren (und dann mein urteil bilden). was ist der denn für ein anspruch? s0-1-2 ? bike?


----------



## Sylvester68 (16. März 2018)

@henkin schau mal, ob Du den Track hier runterladen kannst : https://www.komoot.de/tour/27887340?ref=wtd

Habe das geade erstellt. Die Tour startet in Plaue. Es geht zuerst den Berg hoch, oben wird eine Schleife gefahren und dann kommt ein netter Downhill. Schwierigkeitsgrad : Durchschnitt S0-S1. Ein paar wenige Stellen S2. Bei Nässe ist Vorsicht geboten, da die Wurzeln sehr glatt sind und es auch mal einige Meter richtig steil den Berg runter geht.


----------



## Sylvester68 (16. März 2018)

https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bzwpkwcjhjjbdisp


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (17. März 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier noch ein etwas älteres Bild. Passend zur Jahreszeit.  Ist von 2005. Allerdings hat sich die Landschaft dort nicht verändert.



Wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht, sollte das Bild auf dem Ilmradweg kurz hinter Stützerbach in Richtung Manebach aufgenommen worden sein.


----------



## Sylvester68 (17. März 2018)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht, sollte das Bild auf dem Ilmradweg kurz hinter Stützerbach in Richtung Manebach aufgenommen worden sein.


Deine Erinnerung täuscht Dich nicht. Das ist das Freibachtal hinter Stützerbach.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (17. März 2018)

Wo wurde dieses Bild aufgenommen?


----------



## henkin (17. März 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> @henkin schau mal, ob Du den Track hier runterladen kannst : https://www.komoot.de/tour/27887340?ref=wtd






Super, Vielen dank. Werde ich (wir) mal bei Gelegenheit fahren.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (19. März 2018)

Kleiner Tipp: Auf dem Höhenzug in der Mitte des Bildes liegt Deesbach und etwas rechts davon der Fröbelturm.


----------



## Sylvester68 (19. März 2018)

Bist Du hinter Masserberg in der Nähe des Eselberges ? Auf der linken Seite geht es nach Goldistal zum unteren Staubecken.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (20. März 2018)

Ganz kalt. 

Der gesuchte Ort liegt im Landkreis Saalfeld-Rudolstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (20. März 2018)

Zwischen Volkmannsdorf und Wittgendorf, etwa 150m südlich der K136?

kc85


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (21. März 2018)

Ich schätze, dass es eher 147 Meter waren ...

Deine Lösung ist dennoch vollkommen korrekt. 

Aufnahmeort war ungefähr das untere linke Ende des folgenden Bildes:


----------



## kc85 (21. März 2018)

Da fahre ich öfters mit dem Auto längs auf dem Weg zu den Schwiegereltern. Kam mir halt bekannt vor. 

Mangels geeignetem Bildmaterial darf sich austoben wer will.

kc85


----------



## Sylvester68 (21. März 2018)

Na gut, dann noch mal was ganz einfaches.


----------



## stefan406 (22. März 2018)

Schmalwassertalsperre?


----------



## Sylvester68 (22. März 2018)

Nein, total daneben. Der gesuchte Ort ist nicht in der Nähe von Tambach Dietharz.


----------



## Eddy2012 (22. März 2018)

Ist das der Schneiderfelsen an der Talsperre Leibis?


----------



## Sylvester68 (22. März 2018)

Perfekte Antwort. Du bist dran.


----------



## Eddy2012 (22. März 2018)

Na dann... Auf ein Neues:



 
Wo hat sich das "Ritchey" hingelegt?

Viel Spaß!
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (22. März 2018)

Kann das sein, daß Du bei Bad Blankenburg Richtung Kleingörlitz auf dem Kammweg bist ?


----------



## Eddy2012 (22. März 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Kann das sein, daß Du bei Bad Blankenburg Richtung Kleingörlitz auf dem Kammweg bist ?



Da war ich nicht...


----------



## Sylvester68 (22. März 2018)

In den Rheinsbergen, kurz vor der Kanzel (oberhalb von Plaue) sieht es auch so oder so ähnlich aus. Cooles Bild.


----------



## Eddy2012 (22. März 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> In den Rheinsbergen, kurz vor der Kanzel (oberhalb von Plaue) sieht es auch so oder so ähnlich aus. Cooles Bild.



Auch da ist es nicht...


----------



## reizhusten (22. März 2018)

Mein Tipp:
Irgendwo oberhalb der ehemaligen A4-Trasse bei Jena wo jetzt der neue Tunnel drunter verläuft. Wenn man in Richtung erfurt guckt, auf der rechten Seite. Ich schätze auf dem oberen Trail parallel zum Alpenstieg im Leutratal.


----------



## Eddy2012 (22. März 2018)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> Irgendwo oberhalb der ehemaligen A4-Trasse bei Jena wo jetzt der neue Tunnel drunter verläuft. Wenn man in Richtung erfurt guckt, auf der rechten Seite. Ich schätze auf dem oberen Trail parallel zum Alpenstieg im Leutratal.



Jena ist davon doch ein ganz schönes Stück entfernt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (22. März 2018)

1.Tipp:  Die selbe Stelle, aber ein anderes Rad und eine andere Perspektive...





Mit der alten A4 hat das schon etwas zu tun, aber nicht bei Jena.
Jetzt aber...


----------



## kc85 (22. März 2018)

In der Nähe der Tannhäuserhöhle in den Hörselbergen?

kc85


----------



## reizhusten (22. März 2018)

Der freie Streifen sieht aus wie die zurückgebaute A4 aus, aber stimmt, so zugewachsen ist er bei Jena noch nicht.


----------



## ohmtroll (22. März 2018)

An der ehemaligen Grenze?


----------



## Eddy2012 (23. März 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> In der Nähe der Tannhäuserhöhle in den Hörselbergen?
> 
> kc85



Hallo,

das ist vollkommen korrekt!!! Du bist dran...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## kc85 (23. März 2018)

Wie gesagt, aktuell keine brauchbaren Bilder. Wer mag, der darf.

kc85


----------



## Sylvester68 (23. März 2018)

Na schön, bevor mein Vorrat zur Neige geht : der gleiche Ort aus 2 Perspektiven.
(Finde den Unterschied)


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (24. März 2018)

Oberhalb des Schwarzatals? Elisabethfelsen? Trippstein?


----------



## Sylvester68 (24. März 2018)

heiß, sehr sehr heiß. Es qualmt schon, so heiß ist es.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (24. März 2018)

Griesbachfelsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (24. März 2018)

nee, da ist es kalt. Der Elisabethfelsen ist auf der anderen Seite des Schwarzatals, der Griesbachfelsen ist weit weg. Appropos, weißt Du ob der Trail ins Schwarzatal vom Griesbachfelsen gut zu fahren ist ?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (24. März 2018)

Mir gehen die Ideen aus. Open Streetmap weist noch einen Aussichtspunkt aus, der mit "Rolle" benannt ist.

Zum Thema Trails kann ich nichts sagen. Seit mein Ellbogen kaputt war, hat es sich für mich "ausgetrailt". Ich fahre nur noch Forstautobahnen.


----------



## Sylvester68 (24. März 2018)

Bingo. Der Aussichtspunkt ist die "Rolle". Tut mir leid mit Deinem Ellenbogen.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (24. März 2018)

Halb so wild, man gewöhnt sich daran. Außerdem muss mann in meinem Alter keine wilden Sachen mehr machen.

Nun aber zum nächsten Bild. Wo war ich heute unterwegs?

@Sylvester68 Bitte nicht antworten, wenn Du kein neues Bild verfügbar hast. Du siehst die richtige Lösung sicher auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## Sylvester68 (24. März 2018)

Ja. Finde es sehr interessant, daß Du es geschafft hast Dich bis dort hin zu kämpfen. Die Wege sind doch alle komplett durchnässt.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (24. März 2018)

Ich bin den Weg hinter dem Steinbruch hochgefahren. Am Anfang gab es noch Spuren eines Fahrzeugs, das dann doch ein anderes Ziel hatte. So musste ich im tiefen Schnee einige Male schieben ... Eine lustige Tour war es trotzdem. Insbesondere aufgrund der Tatsache, dass hier unten der Frühling angekommen ist, während dort oben noch tiefster Winter herrscht.

Dazu fällt mir das hier ein: http://www.fruehling-gedichte.net/ostern/osterspaziergang.html


----------



## Sylvester68 (24. März 2018)

Das erinnert mich an die Schule, ich glaube, das mußte ich sogar auswendig lernen.
Diese Schneespurtouren kenne ich nur zu gut


----------



## 29erBiker (26. März 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> nee, da ist es kalt. Der Elisabethfelsen ist auf der anderen Seite des Schwarzatals, der Griesbachfelsen ist weit weg. Appropos, weißt Du ob der Trail ins Schwarzatal vom Griesbachfelsen gut zu fahren ist ?



Der ist gut zu fahren, inzwischen dürfte nicht einmal mehr Schnee liegen....


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (26. März 2018)

@Sylvester68 Da sich offenbar niemand findet, der lösen kann/möchte, bist Du am Zug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (26. März 2018)

Ich sage mal das ist am Ortsausgang Neustadt Richtung Kahlert. Links ist die Hauptstraße und hinten links auf den Bild das Farmkopfbecken.


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. März 2018)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Der ist gut zu fahren, inzwischen dürfte nicht einmal mehr Schnee liegen....



Danke. Irgendwie habe ich es nie beachtet das dort auch noch ein paar Trails sind. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (26. März 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Ich sage mal das ist am Ortsausgang Neustadt Richtung Kahlert. Links ist die Hauptstraße und hinten links auf den Bild das Farmkopfbecken.



Korrekt. Und nun bitte ein neues Bild.


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. März 2018)

Bin gerade am suchen. Kommt nachher.


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. März 2018)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wer das hier löst :


----------



## William Foster (27. März 2018)

Blick aus Richtung Sophienquelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbyhic (27. März 2018)

Das sieht aus wie der Blick vom Kickelhahn auf Ilmenau. Entweder direkt vom Turm oder dem Aussichtspunkt unterhalb in der Nähe der Hohen Schlaufe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sylvester68 (27. März 2018)

Es ist der Blick unterhalb der hohen Schlaufe. Das Bild stammt aus dem Jahr 2005 ! Die Sophienquelle ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, oberhalb von Manebach am Hermannstein. Aber dort war ich nicht.


----------



## hobbyhic (27. März 2018)

Dann darf ich wohl 
Das Foto ist im letzten Oktober entstanden:


----------



## William Foster (28. März 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Es ist der Blick unterhalb der hohen Schlaufe.



Kannste das mal bitte in der Karte bzw. Google-Maps zeigen?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (28. März 2018)

Ich rate mal: Gehlberg aus Richtung Süden aufgenommen?


----------



## hobbyhic (28. März 2018)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Ich rate mal: Gehlberg aus Richtung Süden aufgenommen?


Gehlberg ist korrekt! Das Bild wurde vom Gabelbachskopf (mehr aus süd-östlicher Richtung) aufgenommen. Seit den letzten Forstarbeiten ist dieser schöne Blick wieder zu bestaunen. Hier befindet sich auch ein Unterstand mit Sitzgelegenheit. Zum Biken ist der Ort als kurze Zwischenetappe durchaus zu empfehlen, allerdings leider eine Sackgasse .


----------



## Sylvester68 (28. März 2018)

William Foster schrieb:


> Kannste das mal bitte in der Karte bzw. Google-Maps zeigen?



Ich glaube, ich habe das Bild damals hier gemacht : http://www.openstreetmap.org/?query=50.66275,10.88465#map=17/50.66285/10.88471&layers=N (Ungefähr in der Mitte des Bildes.)


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (28. März 2018)

Ich habe meine Archive durchwühlt und folgendes Bild aus dem Jahr 2006 gefunden:






Wo wurde es aufgenommen?


----------



## William Foster (28. März 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe das Bild damals hier gemacht : http://www.openstreetmap.org/?query=50.66275,10.88465#map=17/50.66285/10.88471&layers=N (Ungefähr in der Mitte des Bildes.)


Ach so, ich dachte unterhalb der hohen Schlaufe hattest Du gesagt? Dort steht bei Google Maps nämlich Sophienquelle, was wahrscheinlich ein Fehler von Google ist. Da habe ich mich aber mangels genauer Ortskenntnis dummerweise darauf verlassen. Auf jeden Fall sollte aber klar sein, dass man diesen Blick vom Hermannstein nicht haben kann...


----------



## hobbyhic (30. März 2018)

Ist das im Ilmtal zwischen Stadtilm und Großhettstett? Der Berg im Hintergrund mit der Antenne wäre dann der Kalm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (30. März 2018)

hobbyhic schrieb:


> Ist das im Ilmtal zwischen Stadtilm und Großhettstett? Der Berg im Hintergrund mit der Antenne wäre dann der Kalm?



Ja, vollkommen korrekt.


----------



## hobbyhic (30. März 2018)

Auf ein Neues:


----------



## kc85 (30. März 2018)

Blick vom Aussichtspunkt Bärenstein auf den Bahnhof Oberhof?

kc85


----------



## hobbyhic (30. März 2018)

Stimmt genau! Ich gebe ab an kc85.


----------



## kc85 (31. März 2018)

Ok, wo steht dieser Bursche und wie ist sein Name:






kc85


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (31. März 2018)

Das sollte der Luisenturm sein.


----------



## kc85 (31. März 2018)

Richtig, du darfst.

kc85


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (31. März 2018)

Wo habe ich gestern gestoppt und folgendes Bild geschossen?


----------



## hobbyhic (31. März 2018)

Ich tippe mal auf Altenfeld. Blick aus Süden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (1. April 2018)

Das geht ja hier wie das Brezelbacken. 

Die Antwort ist korrekt.


----------



## hobbyhic (1. April 2018)

Na dann versuchen wir es mal hiermit. Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu schwer  Das Foto wurde 2014 aufgenommen.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (2. April 2018)

Ich tippe mal ins Blaue: Die Gleichberge?


----------



## hobbyhic (2. April 2018)

Die Gleichberge bei Römhild sind absolut richtig ! Das Bild wurde vom Schneekopf mit 300mm-Tele aufgenommen. Die Entfernung beträgt 32km!
Hier habe ich das selbe Motiv etwas weit-winkliger im Netz gefunden: Gleichberge vom Schneekopf aus.

Nicolaus0815 ist am Ball !


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (2. April 2018)

Wie ein Teleobjektiv doch die relative Größe verzerren kann. Ich hätte jetzt nicht darauf getippt, dass dieses Bild vom Schneekopf aus aufgenommen wurde. So sei es denn ... tolles Bild.

Nun aber zum nächsten (einfach zu lösenden) Bild:


----------



## Sylvester68 (2. April 2018)

Die Abrisskannte sieht aus wie die Reinsberge bei Plaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (2. April 2018)

100 Punkte an @Sylvester68


----------



## Sylvester68 (2. April 2018)

Wo steht der Berg hier :


----------



## hobbyhic (3. April 2018)

Das könnte die Halskappe aus Richtung Schmerfeld betrachtet sein?


----------



## Sylvester68 (3. April 2018)

falsch. Völlig falsche Gegend.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (3. April 2018)

@Sylvester68 Wie hoch ist der Berg?


----------



## Sylvester68 (3. April 2018)

Der Berg erhebt sich 300m über das umgebende Land. Vom höchsten Punkt des Berges ist bei gutem Wetter sowohl der Inselsberg als auch der Kickelhahn oder der Fröbelturm zu sehen. 

Ich dachte schon das Rätsel wird in weniger als 2 Sekunden gelöst. 

Damit das nicht ewig dauert habe ich hier ein Bild vom gleichem Ort in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Also wie hießt der Berg ?


----------



## hobbyhic (4. April 2018)

Ich möchte versuchen zu lösen 
Du warst süd-östlich von Gehren unterwegs und blickst auf dem zweiten Foto in Richtung Ilmtalbrücke / Langewiesen.
Demzufolge müsste es sich bei dem Berg um den "Langen Berg" handeln, der am südlichen Ende lt. OpenStreetMap im Stiefelkopf (807m) gipfelt?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (4. April 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Der Berg erhebt sich 300m über das umgebende Land. Vom höchsten Punkt des Berges ist bei gutem Wetter sowohl der Inselsberg als auch der Kickelhahn oder der Fröbelturm zu sehen.
> 
> Ich dachte schon das Rätsel wird in weniger als 2 Sekunden gelöst.
> 
> Damit das nicht ewig dauert habe ich hier ein Bild vom gleichem Ort in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Also wie hießt der Berg ?



Da fahre ich 100 Mal an dieser Stelle vorbei und bin am Beginn des Anstiegs Richtung Hohe Tanne mehr mit Essen und Trinken beschäftigt, als mal den Kopf zu heben oder ein Bild zu schießen. Allein an den letzen beiden WE war ich vier Mal dort ....

Wie kommt man am besten auf den Langen Berg? Ich bin bisher immer ab Hohe Tanne ein Stück Straße Richtung Gillerdorf gefahren, dann am Waldrand links abgebogen und im Wald einen ziemlichen Holperweg hoch zum Denkmal. Gibt es einen besseren Weg?


----------



## hobbyhic (4. April 2018)

Ich bin zwar auch aus der Gegend (Ilmenau), aber bislang noch nie mit dem Bike in dieser Richtung unterwegs gewesen. Ich muss das demnächst mal ändern !


----------



## Sylvester68 (4. April 2018)

hobbyhic schrieb:


> Ich möchte versuchen zu lösen
> Du warst süd-östlich von Gehren unterwegs und blickst auf dem zweiten Foto in Richtung Ilmtalbrücke / Langewiesen.
> Demzufolge müsste es sich bei dem Berg um den "Langen Berg" handeln, der am südlichen Ende lt. OpenStreetMap im Stiefelkopf (807m) gipfelt?



100% richtig ! Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (4. April 2018)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Da fahre ich 100 Mal an dieser Stelle vorbei und bin am Beginn des Anstiegs Richtung Hohe Tanne mehr mit Essen und Trinken beschäftigt, als mal den Kopf zu heben oder ein Bild zu schießen. Allein an den letzen beiden WE war ich vier Mal dort ....
> 
> Wie kommt man am besten auf den Langen Berg? Ich bin bisher immer ab Hohe Tanne ein Stück Straße Richtung Gillerdorf gefahren, dann am Waldrand links abgebogen und im Wald einen ziemlichen Holperweg hoch zum Denkmal. Gibt es einen besseren Weg?


https://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsess...8BC3928D9A4D6CC86.fe1?fileId=fccvtvkldppdxunu


----------



## Sylvester68 (4. April 2018)

Es gibt dort oben einen kurzen Trail. Auf der Karte steht da dran Hühnerleiter. Dieser Trail ist sehr nett und vor allem technisch. Wer sich auf S2-S3 nicht wohl fühlt solle dort runter erst mal schieben. Und noch eins, bitte nicht bei nassem Boden befahren. Erstens zerstört ihr damit den Trail und 2. sind die Wurzeln spiegelglatt. Wenn man aus dem ersten steilen Stück rauskommt und denkt alles ist vorbei, kommt ganz unten eine Wurzel die man bei feuchter Witterrung überspringen muß, ansonsten zieht es das Vorderrad weg !

Habe hier ein kleines Video dazu gemacht. Viel Spaß. (Leider geht die Steilheit des Geländes Vollends verloren)


----------



## Sylvester68 (4. April 2018)

Ich kenne noch andere lustige Wege. Also wer im Sommer mal Lust hat mit mir auf eine ADFC MTB Tour zu kommen, immer zu :





Tourenplan : http://adfc-ilmkreis.de/touren.shtml


----------



## hobbyhic (4. April 2018)

Tolle Videos ! Ich muss mir das mal vor Ort anschauen. Wo ist denn der Zickzack-Weg?

Nun ein Foto aus dem Jahr 2009. Welcher Ort ist hier zu sehen?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (5. April 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Ich kenne noch andere lustige Wege. Also wer im Sommer mal Lust hat mit mir auf eine ADFC MTB Tour zu kommen, immer zu :
> 
> 
> Tourenplan : http://adfc-ilmkreis.de/touren.shtml



 Coole Videos.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (5. April 2018)

hobbyhic schrieb:


> Tolle Videos ! Ich muss mir das mal vor Ort anschauen. Wo ist denn der Zickzack-Weg?
> 
> Nun ein Foto aus dem Jahr 2009. Welcher Ort ist hier zu sehen?



Ich rate mal. Wenn die beiden Brücken im Hintergrund zur A71 gehören, sollte es sich um Frankenhain oder Gräfenroda handeln.


----------



## hobbyhic (5. April 2018)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Wenn die beiden Brücken im Hintergrund zur A71 gehören, sollte es sich um Frankenhain ...


Es handelt sich um den Ausblick vom Kriegerdenkmal in Frankenhein. Dein Adlerauge trügt also nicht ! Ich gebe ab..


----------



## Sylvester68 (5. April 2018)

hobbyhic schrieb:


> Tolle Videos ! Ich muss mir das mal vor Ort anschauen. Wo ist denn der Zickzack-Weg?
> 
> Nun ein Foto aus dem Jahr 2009. Welcher Ort ist hier zu sehen?



Der Zick Zack weg ist kurz vor dem Hexenstein in Gehren (oberhalb der Schobsemühle)


----------



## Sylvester68 (5. April 2018)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Coole Videos.


danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (5. April 2018)

Schön daß es Euch gefallen hat. Als kleinen Bonus verlinke ich mal das hier : (zur Zeit werden diese Touren leider nicht mehr gefahren ; Streß mit der Behörde !)


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (6. April 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Schön daß es Euch gefallen hat. Als kleinen Bonus verlinke ich mal das hier : (zur Zeit werden diese Touren leider nicht mehr gefahren ; Streß mit der Behörde !)



 Cooler Trail.

Zum Thema Behörden in Spanien: Auf Teneriffa machen die Park Ranger im Teide-Nationalpark schon Stress, wenn man ein paar Steine "entwendet".


Ich war heute unterwegs und habe folgendes Bild aufgenommen. Wie immer gilt, wo war ich on Tour?


----------



## Sylvester68 (7. April 2018)

Das sieht aus wie kurz vor Horba, wenn man von der weissen Bank aus kommt.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. April 2018)

Horba liegt von hier aus gesehen noch hinter dem Schwarza- und Rinnetal.


----------



## Sylvester68 (7. April 2018)

Dann bist Du kurz hinter Mellenbach , unterhalb der Meuselbacher Kuppe ?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. April 2018)

Noch kälter. Der helle "Fleck" im Hintergrund ist die Heidecksburg in Rudolstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (7. April 2018)

Jetzt kann ich nur raten. Bist Du auf dem Kulm ?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. April 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich nur raten. Bist Du auf dem Kulm ?


Nein. Ca. 25 Minuten zuvor war ich noch in Bad Blankenburg und dann ging es direkt im Wald steil bergauf. Nach der Aufnahme dieses Bildes ging meine Tour weiter in Richtung radioactive City.


----------



## Sylvester68 (7. April 2018)

Ich erinnere mich noch ziemlich dunkel an so eine Auffahrt nach Böhlscheiben. Dann bist Du weiter nach Cordobang ? Also könnte das Bild in der Nähe von Böhlscheiben entstanden sein.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (7. April 2018)

Ich löse auf. Das Bild ist kurz hinter dem Ortsausgang Dittersdorf in Richtung Braunsdorf entstanden. Um 90 Grad nach links gedreht, sieht es so aus:


----------



## Sylvester68 (7. April 2018)

Da wäre ich so auch nicht drauf gekommen. Ich glaube, dort bin ich noch nie hoch gefahren.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (8. April 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich so auch nicht drauf gekommen. Ich glaube, dort bin ich noch nie hoch gefahren.



Ich möchte dort ich auch nicht mehr hochfahren (sehr steil + schlechter Untergrund). Für solche Berge und meinen aktuellen (schlechten) Trainingsstand wäre eine 3-fach Kurbel angebracht. 

Wer möchte, kann das nächste Rätselbild posten.


----------



## Drahteseli (9. April 2018)

Ich bin mal so frei und mache weiter 

Wo bin ich am Wochenende rumgeklettert / geradelt?


----------



## Eddy2012 (9. April 2018)

Hallo,

ist das im Lauchagrund in Tabarz?

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Drahteseli (9. April 2018)

Hallo Lars,

leider ganz daneben


----------



## hobbyhic (9. April 2018)

Das ist der Klingenbachstein. Über Geraberg - Jüchnitztal - Spitzbubenweg recht gut zu erreichen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (10. April 2018)

Da hast du recht 
und darfst somit das nächste Bild einstellen


----------



## hobbyhic (10. April 2018)

Fein. Jetzt zur Abwechslung mal wieder was Leichtes. Wo habe ich wohl dieses Bild aufgenommen?




 

hobbyhic


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (10. April 2018)

Oberhalb von Reinsfeld auf dem Reinsberg (Reinsburg) mit Blickrichtung Stadtilm.

Links sollten die Windräder bei Hohes Kreuz zu sehen sein.


----------



## hobbyhic (10. April 2018)

Absolut korrekt. Und weiter bitte !

hobbyhic


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (10. April 2018)

Weiter geht es. Wo war ich hier on Tour?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (11. April 2018)

Kleiner Tipp: Ich war nicht Tanzen, sondern auf dem Weg nach ...


----------



## Super_Selle (13. April 2018)

Hallo
Ich würde sagen der kleine Hügel rechts im Vordergrund ist der Singer Berg, und das Bild wurde auf den Feldweg zwischen Geilsdorf und der L1114 gemacht. Wenn richtig liege, führt der Feldweg über oder unter der neu gebauten B 90n hindurch?

Kette rechts
Marcel


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (13. April 2018)

Richtig, ich kam aus Geilsdorf und fuhr in Richtung Singen. Der Weg führt auch unter der neuen B90 hindurch.

Du bist dran.


----------



## Super_Selle (14. April 2018)

Wer kann mir sagen wo ich war, oder zu welchen markanten Punkt der Weg bergauf führt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (14. April 2018)

Super_Selle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 718332 Wer kann mir sagen wo ich war, oder zu welchen markanten Punkt der Weg bergauf führt?


Aber nur abwärts fahrbar.


----------



## Super_Selle (16. April 2018)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Aber nur abwärts fahrbar.


Torsten das hört sich für mich ja so an als würdest du wissen welchen markanten Punk ich meine.
Ich möchte auch nicht ausschließen das der ein oder andere hier bergauf die Steigung bewältigen würde. Ich würde sagen es sind ca. 20% auf 300m.


----------



## _torsten_ (16. April 2018)

Super_Selle schrieb:


> Torsten das hört sich für mich ja so an als würdest du wissen welchen markanten Punk ich meine.
> Ich möchte auch nicht ausschließen das der ein oder andere hier bergauf die Steigung bewältigen würde. Ich würde sagen es sind ca. 20% auf 300m.


Ich vermute, der Baum mit der schönen Wurzel, steht etwas hier.


----------



## Super_Selle (16. April 2018)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich vermute, der Baum mit der schönen Wurzel, steht etwas hier.


Das lassen wir mal so gelten auch wenn der Baum mit den freigelegten Wurzeln ein paar Meter weiter steht. Siehe hier.https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=50.89994&mlon=11.29870#map=17/50.89994/11.29870
Bergauf würde man auf den Paulinenturm kommen. 
Torsten dann überrasche uns mit ein neuen Bilderrätsel.


----------



## _torsten_ (16. April 2018)

Du hast natürlich Recht. Der Baum steht weiter südöstlich. 
Da ich aber keine wirklich schönen Fotos habe, überlasse ich anderen den Vortritt.


----------



## Sylvester68 (17. April 2018)

Dort bin ich auch schon ein bis zwei mal lang gefahren, aber auf dem Bild sieht alles so viel anders aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (22. April 2018)

Da sich offenbar niemand findet, der ein Bild liefert, starte ich mit dem nächsten Bild.


----------



## CC. (27. April 2018)

Gib doch mal einen Tip...


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (27. April 2018)

Ich war auf dem Weg aus dem Ilmtal zum Rennsteig. Dieser Teich liegt in einem Ort, ab dem der Anstieg Richtung Rennsteig startet.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (28. April 2018)

Ich löse auf. Der Teich liegt in Gehren. Im Winter sah es dort so aus:






Mangels neuer Bilder gebe ich frei.


----------



## henkin (28. April 2018)

na dann mach ich mal weiter. das bild ist zwar nicht die beste qualität und ein bischen viel himmel, aber sonst wäre es zu leicht.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (28. April 2018)

Das Kraftwerk in Jena Winzerla vom Berg,der östlich von Wöllnitz liegt, aufgenommen?


----------



## henkin (28. April 2018)

nun ja das ist richtig, nur eher südlich von wöllnitz, zwischen alt-lobeda und wöllnitz.
da du ja keine bilder mehr hast mach ich nochmal.
wo habe ich letzten sonntag die saugstelle photographiert?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (29. April 2018)

Süd-östlicher Ortsausgang von Dorndorf-Steudnitz in Richtung "Wald"?


----------



## henkin (30. April 2018)

ja, richtig. das ist in steudnitz, im ermtal, richtung hohe lehde/ tautenburger forst.

nun du wieder!


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (30. April 2018)

Ohne den Wegweiser wäre ich nicht auf die Lösung gekommen. Mit den Angaben auf dem Wegweiser und den beiden Gebäuden im Hintergrund war die Lösung mit Google Earth leicht zu finden. Nun aber zum nächsten Bild. Wo war ich hier vergangenen Samstag unterwegs?








Kleiner Tipp:

Ca. 90 Grad nach links gedreht habe ich folgendes Bild aufgenommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reizhusten (1. Mai 2018)

Goldisthal, Speicherbecken, Aussichtsplattform. 

Da min Handy mit den Bildern grad kaputt ist, geb ich frei.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (2. Mai 2018)

Das ist die richtige Lösung.


----------



## CC. (8. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht hat @reizhusten schon wieder ein neues Telefon oder mal die Bilder runtergezogen??!?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (8. Juni 2018)

Wenn sich niemand findet, lege ich mal los ...


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (17. Juni 2018)

Die gesuchte Lokalität liegt auf dem Hügel südlich von Stadtilm.

Jetzt noch ein ganz einfaches Bild, das sicher in "Null Komma Nix" gelöst werden kann.


----------



## Sylvester68 (17. Juni 2018)

Radweg nach Langewiesen , kurz hinter Gräfinau. Auf dem Bild ist das Anawerk ?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (17. Juni 2018)

Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte.


----------



## Sylvester68 (17. Juni 2018)

Es ist echt nicht leicht hier noch etwas neues einzustellen. Ich versuche es trotzdem. Wo ist dieses Bild aufgenommen worden ?






Eine kleine Hilfestellung gebe ich noch, das Bambi ist sicher vor einiger Zeit als Gaumenfreude durch den Hals einiger Gourmets gegangen. Da das Bild von einem Trail aus aufgenommen wurde, reicht mir die ungefähre Position, bzw. der Name der nächsten Siedlung. 

Ich bin übrigens Vegetarier.


----------



## Sylvester68 (18. Juni 2018)

Noch ein Hinweis:

hier mal ein anderer Winkel :





und hier noch ein anderer Winkel : 






also wo bin ich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylvester68 (18. Juni 2018)

einige Kilometer entfernt ist dieses Bild entstanden: (nur zur groben Orientierung)


----------



## Phil-Joe (19. Juni 2018)

Könnte Lütschetalsperre sein ... (aber auch nur geraten, weil es fast die einzige, die mir einfällt)


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (19. Juni 2018)

Die Talsperre ist zweifelsfrei die Leibistalsperre. In der Nähe liegen u. a. Oberweißbach und Deesbach. In Oberweißbach gibt es m. E. ein Wildgehege. Ist es das Gesuchte?


----------



## Sylvester68 (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo Nicolaus,

der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte. Gratuliere, gelöst.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (20. Juni 2018)

Ich kann mich noch gut an den Ort Leibis erinnern. Meine Eltern sind mit mir Anfang der 80er (ich werde langsam alt ...) öfters von Meura kommend durch Leibis gefahren. Sägewerk, Holzbrücke ... und was es da noch alles so gab. Später, als die Staumauer gegossen wurde, war ich im Rahmen meiner Feierabendrunden öfters mit dem MTB vor Ort und konnte staunend das rege Treiben auf der Baustelle und das Wachsen der Staumauer beobachten. Am Wochenende vor dem Staubeginn (ich glaube 2005) war ich mit meinem Bruder im tiefsten Winter mit viel Schnee nochmal am wasserseitigen Fuß der Staumauer. So schnell wird dort wohl niemand wieder stehen ... 

Aber nun auf zum nächsten Bild, das übrigens am selben Tag wie mein vorhergehendes Bild entstanden ist. Die Lösung sollte ganz einfach sein.


----------



## Sylvester68 (20. Juni 2018)

Ist das in Rohrbach ?

Ich war übrigens in den 70ern schon im Schwarzatal unterwegs. Ist schon seeeeehr lange her !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (20. Juni 2018)

Rohrbach liegt Luftlinie ca. 17 km vom gesuchten Ort entfernt.

Off Topic ...

Ich war vorhin noch mal "schnell" oben auf der Hohen Tanne. Es war heute echt herrliches Wetter.


----------



## Sylvester68 (20. Juni 2018)

Irgendwie kenne ich den Ort. Ich war auch schon dort, bringe es aber nicht mehr zusammen, wo genau das ist. Am Ortsausgang Schmiedefeld Richtung Suhl könnte das auch sein.

Habe vorhin noch meinen kleinen Home-Downhill gemacht. Wetter war klasse !


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (21. Juni 2018)

Nein, auch nicht Schmiedefeld.

Wenn man der Straße in Blickrichtung folgt, kommt man nach ca. 100 Höhenmetern auf dem Rennsteig an.


----------



## Sylvester68 (21. Juni 2018)

Bist Du etwa kurz vor Neuhaus ?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (21. Juni 2018)

Immer noch nicht.

Ca. 15 Minuten vorher war ich noch hier:


----------



## Sylvester68 (21. Juni 2018)

Das ist doch nicht etwa der Ortsausgang Limbach Richtung Siegmundsburg ? War da erst letzten Sonntag in der Nähe.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (21. Juni 2018)

Ok, ich löse auf:

Ich kam von Friedrichshöhe. Bin dann durch den Wald nach Limbach gefahren. Von dort nach Scheibe-Alsbach. An der Bushaltestelle ganz unten im Tal ist das Bild entstanden.


----------



## Sylvester68 (21. Juni 2018)

Ich wußte genau, daß ich dort schon mal war. Da ich aber den Trail bevorzuge ist mir das Bild nicht so geläufig....


----------



## CC. (3. August 2018)

*schieb


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (2. September 2018)

Bevor dieser Thread hier einschläft gibt es ein neues Bild. Wie immer gilt: Wo wurde dieses Bild aufgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (2. September 2018)

Ist das in der Nähe von Hohenfelden?

Grüße
Lars


----------



## Sylvester68 (2. September 2018)

Das ist am Weg von Katzhütte zum Farmkopfbecken, ungefähr auf halber Strecke. Leider fällt mir der Name des Teiches gerade nicht ein.
Es ist dieser Teich hier : https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=18/50.53387/11.04774&layers=C

viele Grüße, Sylvester


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (2. September 2018)

Sieht gut aus ... 

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand sollte dieses Gewässer den Namen Reichenbachsteich tragen. Ich war tatsächlich vom Farmdenkopf in Richtung Katzhütte unterwegs.


----------



## Sylvester68 (2. September 2018)

Ja, ich glauben der Teich hieß so. So nun versuche ich mich mal ....






Und wer jetzt noch errät was für ein Fahrrad das ist, der bekommt im Himmel (wenn er dorthin kommen sollte) 3 extra Jungfrauen.

Also, wo bin ich ?


----------



## henkin (4. September 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Und wer jetzt noch errät was für ein Fahrrad das ist


das ist ein vollgefedertes mountainbike auch kurz MTB bzw. spezieller fully und noch spezieller enduro. man könnte es auch als mtb fully enduro bezeichnen. 
was mir an dem speiseeis radl fehlt ist der dreck? für asphalt und autobahn ist es überdimensioniert!


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (4. September 2018)

Irgendwo in Richtung Oberhain/Unterhain/Barigau?


----------



## Sylvester68 (4. September 2018)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Irgendwo in Richtung Oberhain/Unterhain/Barigau?



Ja. Ist unterhalb des Barigauer Turms aufgenommen. Du bist dran.


----------



## Sylvester68 (4. September 2018)

henkin schrieb:


> das ist ein vollgefedertes mountainbike auch kurz MTB bzw. spezieller fully und noch spezieller enduro. man könnte es auch als mtb fully enduro bezeichnen.
> was mir an dem speiseeis radl fehlt ist der dreck? für asphalt und autobahn ist es überdimensioniert!



Der fehlende Dreck läßt sich leicht erklären. Das ist am Anfang einer Tour bei mir immer so, daß das Radl noch sauber ist. Aufgenommen habe ich das Bild bei einer Tour ins Schwarzatal über den Tripstein. ....und dort geht halt der einfachste Weg entlang um hin zu kommen. Tatsächlich ist bei Barigau das einzige Stück Teerstraße auf der gesamten Tour .....

Hier mal ein kleines Video von mir, daß ich vor ein paar Jahren gemacht habe ....





Trotzdem bekommst Du im Himmel eine extra Jungfrau. Zwei Abzug, weil Du den Ort nicht erraten hast. Die gehen an Nicolaus0815.

viele lustige Grüße, Sylvester.


----------



## henkin (4. September 2018)

na hoffentlich ist die eine extra Jungfrau nach meinem geschmack... 
)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (4. September 2018)

Ich bin Agnostiker und halte es daher eher mit Stephen Hawking, der sich zum "Leben nach dem Tod" wie folgt äußerte:

_I regard the brain as a computer which will stop working when its components fail. There is no heaven or afterlife for broken down computers; that is a fairy story for people afraid of the dark. _

Somit besteht von meiner Seite kein Bedarf an Jungfrauen im Afterlife ... 

Nun aber zum nächsten Bild. Wo war ich hier on Tour?


----------



## Sylvester68 (4. September 2018)

Ich kenne eine Stelle in Siegmundsburg die so ähnlich aussieht. Die Strasse gerade aus müßte dann nach Friedrichshöhe gehen. Links hinter dem Gartenzaun ist eine Gaststätte. Die Strasse rechts geht nach Limbach. Aber vielleicht liege ich auch völlig falsch. 



Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> Somit besteht von meiner Seite kein Bedarf an Jungfrauen im Afterlife ...



Und wenn Du Dich nun irrst und Du doch in den Himmel kommst, dann stehst Du ohne Jungfrau da. Das hieße dann "blöd gelaufen"! Zumal Du jetzt 2 Stück kostenlos bekommen hättest.


----------



## kc85 (4. September 2018)

Sieht nach dem Berggasthof Heuberghaus aus. Kann man gut an der Bühne mit dem Notenschlüssel erkennen.

kc85


----------



## alcowl (4. September 2018)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> dann stehst Du ohne Jungfrau da


Wenn man sich mal überlegt, welche Jungfrauen wohl in den Himmel kommen, kann man darauf ganz gut verzichten


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (5. September 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> Sieht nach dem Berggasthof Heuberghaus aus. Kann man gut an der Bühne mit dem Notenschlüssel erkennen.
> 
> kc85



Passt. Ich war von Eisenach aus auf dem Rennsteig unterwegs. Die ersten 62 km von Eisenach bis nach Oberhof (inkl. Inselsberg) waren härter als eine übliche Runde über 120 km.

@kc85 Stell bitte das nächste Bild ein.


----------



## CC. (15. Oktober 2018)

@kc85 - Huhu!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolaus0815 (20. Oktober 2018)

Wenn @kc85 kein Bild im Köcher hat, lege ich mal los. Wo war ich hier (zu Fuß) on Tour?


----------



## henkin (20. Oktober 2018)

ach. auf feld und flur im nirgendwo, da wo se noch hunde essen.
macht kein spaß mehr. keine/r mehr da. immer wieder die/das gleiche/n.
auf wiedersehen
he.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (21. Oktober 2018)

henkin schrieb:


> ach. auf feld und flur im nirgendwo, da wo se noch hunde essen.
> macht kein spaß mehr. keine/r mehr da. immer wieder die/das gleiche/n.
> auf wiedersehen
> he.



Hunde werden hinter dem Wald gegessen ...

Wenn es Dir nicht passt, dann poste selbst Bilder. Nachdem @kc85 Nichts mehr gepostet hat, stand es Dir frei, selbst aktiv zu werden.


----------



## henkin (21. Oktober 2018)

sorry, sollte keine direkte kritik an dich persönlich sein.
nur mein bedauern das hier die vielfalt abhanden gekommen ist. und hier außer dir und 2-3 weiteren gefühlt keiner mehr aktiv ist.
ich hätte ja gerne weiter mitgemacht, nur in eurer gegend bin ich nicht aktiv, somit mein abgang.


----------



## derZimbo (22. Oktober 2018)

Tschüss


----------



## meinhardon (22. Oktober 2018)

Von Meyersgrund nach Stützerbach über den Hügel gegangen(und nicht an der Straße entlang)?


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (23. Oktober 2018)

Andere Ecke. 

Kleiner Tipp: Die 380 KV-Leitung rechts im Bild verläuft von Altenfeld nach Remptendorf. Das Foto wurde im Landkreis SLF-RU aufgenommen.


----------



## CC. (8. November 2018)

@Nicolaus0815 - möchtest Du auflösen und ein neues Rätsel einstellen? 
Danke und Grüße, 
CC.


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (9. November 2018)

Die Lösung ist: Volkmannsdorf auf der Saalfelder Höhe aus Richtung Westen (ehemals Kirschbaum) aufgenommen.


----------



## jk197 (31. Oktober 2019)

Kennt das hier jemand?  bin wieder hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henkin (31. Oktober 2019)

kann zu!


----------



## 29erBiker (1. November 2019)

jk197 schrieb:


> Kennt das hier jemand?  bin wieder hier.Anhang anzeigen 931251



Das ist in Rudolstadt, von der Gondelstation aus in Richtung Saaleradweg, bzw. Große Wiese fotografiert


----------



## derZimbo (1. November 2019)

schick, wenns hier doch noch weiter geht!


----------



## 29erBiker (2. November 2019)

Mal was einfaches....



Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## Eddy2012 (2. November 2019)

Thüringer Warte?

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## 29erBiker (2. November 2019)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> Thüringer Warte?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Lars



Jawoll, Du darfst...


----------



## cd-surfer (2. November 2019)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Mal was einfaches....
> Anhang anzeigen 932397
> Wo bin ich hier?


Motorrad...


----------



## Eddy2012 (2. November 2019)

Dann schnell einfach weiter...

Wie heißt der Standort des "Dicken"?





Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## jk197 (4. November 2019)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Das ist in Rudolstadt, von der Gondelstation aus in Richtung Saaleradweg, bzw. Große Wiese fotografiert


?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (5. November 2019)

Hallo,

wo seid Ihr alle? Trotz aller Herbstdepression - auf geht´s...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fruehbremser (7. November 2019)

Dank Wartburgblick als Steinkreuz "Wilde Sau" ergoogelt und wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Eddy2012 (7. November 2019)

Das ist richtig! Du darfst...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fruehbremser (8. November 2019)

?


----------



## jk197 (8. November 2019)

Oberhalb der Leibis?


----------



## chost (10. November 2019)

Meine neue Heimat ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fruehbremser (10. November 2019)

Leider nein. 
Das ist das Panorama (mit der Talsperre Ohra) von der "blauen Bank" oberhalb von Luisenthal.
Der Nächste bitte. ✌


----------



## Eddy2012 (18. November 2019)

Wenn Du die Lösung postest, dann bist Du wieder dran. So stehts in den Regeln, deshalb traut sich wahrscheinlich keiner... Gib doch einfach ein neues, leichtes Rätselbild ein oder sage, dass Du nicht willst und deshalb ein anderer soll. Dann geht es vielleicht weiter...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fruehbremser (20. November 2019)

Sry. Mit "der Nächste bitte" wollte ich das Thema eigentlich frei geben. Aber eins hab ich doch noch und sogar ein sehr schönes.


----------



## Eddy2012 (21. November 2019)

Schönes Bild!
Ist das die "Hohe Möst"?


----------



## Fruehbremser (22. November 2019)

Bingo! ?
Is schon ne sehr schöne Ecke, von den Pfad nach Oberschönau ganz abgesehen. ?


----------



## Eddy2012 (23. November 2019)

Hallo,

stimmt, dort ist es recht schön. Macht auch im Winter mit Langläufern Spaß...

Jetzt ein Neues:
Wo war ich hier mit Rad und Hund?





Viel Spaß beim rätseln!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## stefan406 (23. November 2019)

Meisenstein?


----------



## Eddy2012 (23. November 2019)

Das ging aber schnell! Natürlich richtig!

Du bist dran...


----------



## stefan406 (23. November 2019)

Okay, hab eins was schon etwas älter ist. Wo befindet sich dieser Tunnel? Eventuell noch, was war sein Zweck?


----------



## kc85 (23. November 2019)

Sieht nach dem ausgebrannten Stein bei Oberhof aus. Der Tunnel war mal Teil eines Flößergrabens und wurde mittels Feuer und Wasser in den Fels gesprengt.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan406 (23. November 2019)

Korrekt. Du darfst....


----------



## kc85 (24. November 2019)

Bin gerade unterwegs, kein Zugriff auf Tourbilder.

Wer mag, darf übernehmen.

kc85


----------



## Eddy2012 (28. November 2019)

Ich habe Bock auf Weitermachen:

Wo ist das?





Viel Spaß beim Rätseln!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## stefan406 (28. November 2019)

Ist es das? Bzw. Ist das die Rückseite davon? Dann am Rennsteig Richtung Inselsberg.
Den Namen kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## Eddy2012 (28. November 2019)

Ja, das ist die Rückseite davon sein.  Das ist das Ehrenmal des Rennsteigvereins am Glöckner nähe Ruhla. Auch wenn Du den Namen nicht kennst, Du warst richtig!

Also, auf ein Neues...


----------



## stefan406 (28. November 2019)

Ich würde gern jemandem den Vortritt lassen. Hab gerade kein Bild parat.


----------



## William Foster (2. Dezember 2019)

Okay, dann ich. Hoffentlich war das nicht schon:


----------



## Eddy2012 (2. Dezember 2019)

Ist das am Bahnhof Rennsteig?


----------



## William Foster (2. Dezember 2019)

Richtig, kam sogar vor ein paar Minuten im MDR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (3. Dezember 2019)

Also, dann ein Neues:

Wo ist das?





Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## sgclimber (3. Dezember 2019)

Könnte die Hütte am Wanderparkplatz Fuchsfarm im Hainich sein.


----------



## Eddy2012 (3. Dezember 2019)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Könnte die Hütte am Wanderparkplatz Fuchsfarm im Hainich sein.



Vollkommen richtig


----------



## sgclimber (3. Dezember 2019)

Wo war ich hier?


----------



## sgclimber (5. Dezember 2019)

So sieht es drinnen aus...


----------



## sgclimber (7. Dezember 2019)

Ist wohl doch zu schwer, daher hier die Lösung... Der nächste darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derZimbo (9. Dezember 2019)

ham mer wieder was gelernt.


----------



## tommi67 (9. Dezember 2019)

Ich hätte da noch eins.


----------



## Eddy2012 (9. Dezember 2019)

Ist das die Teufelsmauer bei Thale im Harz?


----------



## tommi67 (9. Dezember 2019)

Jipp.Das ging ja schnell.


----------



## gtbulls (9. Dezember 2019)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Das ging ja schnell.


Die Teufelsmauer ist auch wirklich sehr markant. Während ich noch gegrübelt habe, wie dieselbe in "Ein Thüringer Bilderrätsel" passt, hat @Eddy2012 schon gelöst. Das Lokalforum hier ist ja nicht länderscharf


----------



## Eddy2012 (9. Dezember 2019)

Ich wollte auch erst fragen, ob das nicht schon Sachsen-Anhalt ist. Dann fiel mir aber ein, dass es hier um "Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser" geht. Und da ist die "Teufelsmauer" auf jeden Fall zu finden...

Nun was Neues:
Wo sind wir hier?





Viel Spass!

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Eddy2012 (11. Dezember 2019)

Tipp: 
Der gesuchte Punkt ist in der Nähe des Motives auf diesem Foto (ca. 5km entfernt).





Jetzt aber...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fruehbremser (12. Dezember 2019)

Ein Felsen in der Nähe des Schneekopfs ?
In den Karten ist der Geiersfelsen zu finden. Der sieht aber anders aus. Also frage ich einen Kletterkumpel.
Der muss auch erstmal überlegen und kommt dann auf den *Felsschlagturm*.

Da bin ich schon oft in der Nähe vorbei gekommen. Beim nächsten mal wird dort zu den Felsen gebikt.
Danke @Eddy2012 für die Toureninspiration. ?

Falls jmd. früher als ich ein schickes Foto findet, darf er mir gerne zuvor kommen. Ich müßte erstmal ins Archiv.

Grüße ?


----------



## Eddy2012 (12. Dezember 2019)

Felsenschlagturm ist richtig! Schöne Ecke, mit oder ohne Schnee. In der Nähe ist auch der Bergpfad Gehlberg Gräfenroda, mit dem Rad ebenso ein Highlight...

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## derZimbo (12. Dezember 2019)

Hast du mal bitte ein OSM Link zum Fels parat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbulls (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin so frei:








						OpenStreetMap
					

OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




					osm.org


----------



## derZimbo (13. Dezember 2019)

merci


----------



## Fruehbremser (20. Dezember 2019)

OK, während scheinbar alle auf Weihnachtsmärkten oder in Shoppingcentern abhängen, habe ich ein Bild aus dem Archiv gefischt, welches mal ein bissel vom mittleren Thüringer Wald weg kommt.


----------



## stefan406 (20. Dezember 2019)

Utendorf, eindeutig. Weg auf den Dolmar.

Mfg Stefan, der mal da gewohnt hat.

Bin immer noch gern da unterwegs.


----------



## Fruehbremser (22. Dezember 2019)

Stimmt natürlich voll und ganz!


----------



## Makke (8. Januar 2020)

und wo ist das?


----------



## henkin (8. Januar 2020)

von rom aus gesehen nördlich der Alpen kurz vor berlin.

so ich darf. mal schauen wo ich noch ein scheiß bild auftreiben kann.


----------



## Eddy2012 (4. April 2020)

"Frust- Pause" war nun lang genug!

Ich versuche hiermit mal, die Rätselei wieder in Gang zu bringen:

Wo ist denn das?





Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## Fisch86 (4. April 2020)

Alte Werra-Brücke in Creuzburg mit der Liboriuskapelle im Hintergrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddy2012 (4. April 2020)

Das ist mehr als korrekt! Du bist dran...


----------



## Fisch86 (4. April 2020)

Dann mal los


----------



## Oberfoerster (4. April 2020)

Ich würde sagen am Morgentor im Altensteiner Park...


----------



## Fisch86 (4. April 2020)

Respekt...richtig...der nächste bitte


----------



## Martin31008 (28. August 2020)

Erst jetzt entdeckt. Dafür mach ichs mal einfach für die Einheimischen.

Gibts eigentlich einen Betrag, wo und wie man fahren kann am Rennsteig?


----------



## Eddy2012 (28. August 2020)

Ist das der Skihang am Inselsberg?

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (28. August 2020)

Masserberg. 
Geht da noch skimässig überhaupt was? Ich hatte letztes Jahr und davor immer den Eindruck, dass da alles tot ist.


----------



## Martin31008 (28. August 2020)

Genau Masserberg. Warum auch immer der Skilift auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite vom Berg ist, wo ein Riesiger Grossparkplatz ist.

Ich war in folgenden Orten:
Inselsberg: Sieht für mich alles tot aus, kann man wohl mal mit dem Rad runterfahren 
Oberhof: Bikepark in Betrieb, Langlauf geht auch
Masserberg: Hier gibts nichtmal nen Bäcker, hübscher Ort
Brotterode: Geile Schanze, Skilift tot.
Gehlberg: Skigebiet und Lift absolut tot.
Schmiedefeld: Schanzen tot aber sehenswert, Skigebiet sah sehr gross aus (War im Sommer da)
Neustadt am Rennsteig: Was fürn Kaff, warum fahren die Leute hier hin?
Steinach: Bikepark in Betrieb, Wer da Skifahren will muss richtig was können, der Rest vom Ort ist tot.
Neuhaus am Rennweg: Zumindestens gibts hier einen Lidl, das Skigebiet konnte ich nur von weitem sehen, glaube aber ebenfalls tot. 
Ernstthal: Sommerrodelbahn in Betrieb, Skischanzen kaum öffentlich zugänglich.

Das waren die Orte die ich besucht habe Okay das war jetzt durcheinander Skifahren/MTB/Langlauf...

Wo geht denn sonst noch was ab, was muss ich mir unbedingt anschauen?

PS: Genug OT? Neuer Thread?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (28. August 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Neustadt am Rennsteig: Was fürn Kaff, warum fahren die Leute hier hin?


Zum biken. Das kann man entlang des ganzen Rennsteiges ausgiebig und auf schönen Touren genießen. Ich bin jedes Jahr für 14 Tage da. Mittlerweile reden die Bäume mich mit Du an.


Martin31008 schrieb:


> Steinach: Bikepark in Betrieb, Wer da Skifahren will muss richtig was können, der Rest vom Ort ist tot.


Du hast Rewe und Netto vergessen, da geht immer was


----------



## Oberfoerster (28. August 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Brotterode: Geile Schanze, Skilift tot.



Dank ehrenamtlicher Helfer/Mitarbeiter läuft der Skilift...Natürlich nur im Winter. Und auch nur wenn Schnee liegt.


----------



## cd-surfer (28. August 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Genau Masserberg. Warum auch immer der Skilift auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite vom Berg ist, wo ein Riesiger Grossparkplatz ist.
> 
> Ich war in folgenden Orten:
> Inselsberg: Sieht für mich alles tot aus, kann man wohl mal mit dem Rad runterfahren
> ...


Gute Einschätzung.  Im Thüringer Wald geht nichts. Einfach ne tote Dachlattenplantage. Kein Flair.
Einige Leuchttürme zum Radfahren gibt es. Ilmenau und Eisenach. Und auf die neuen Endurotrails in Oberhof bin ich gespannt.
Mittlerweile schätze ich eher die Rheinsberge und 3 Gleichengebiet bei Arnstadt oder die Kernberge.


----------



## Phil-Joe (31. August 2020)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Gute Einschätzung.  Im Thüringer Wald geht nichts. Einfach ne tote Dachlattenplantage. Kein Flair.
> Einige Leuchttürme zum Radfahren gibt es. Ilmenau und Eisenach. Und auf die neuen Endurotrails in Oberhof bin ich gespannt.
> Mittlerweile schätze ich eher die Rheinsberge und 3 Gleichengebiet bei Arnstadt oder die Kernberge.



Dass im Thüringer Wald nichts geht, würde ich nicht sagen. Es kommt immer drauf an, was gesucht wird. Ich wohn' bspw. in Arnstadt und hab sehr sehr lange Ilmenau mit seinen natürlichen Touren vermisst. Bin aber eben auch der Tourenfahrer. Inzwischen entdecke ich auch einiges in Arnstädter Umgebung für mich und verliebe mich immer mehr. Leider hat der Trend, dass man mit MTB-Strecken Geld verdienen kann, bisher Thüringen bislang verschont. Ich erhoffe mir aber, dass mit dem Ausbau des Bikeparks sich da ein Umdenken ergibt.

Im Thüringer Wald wird Wandern bzw. bei Bikern Langstrecken-Sport groß geschrieben. Hier lassen sich mega gute Panorama-Touren zusammen stellen, die sportlich sehr anspruchsvoll sind. Wobei ich aber recht gebe ist, dass hier einfach ein paar Trailparks her gehören. Wer sich aber umhört findet in vielen kleinen Orten im Thüringer Wald eine Bikeszene, die anspruchsvolle Trails pflegt und fährt. Ein zusammenhängendes Streckennetz ist aber leider kaum/nicht vorhanden. Das stimmt.

Generell ist der durchschnittliche Biker mit einem schicken Touren/AM-Bike am besten beraten. Wer nicht gerade regelmäßig die kurzen aber knackigen Strecken wie die DHs in Ilmenau, Bad Tabarz oder Steinach runter schießt, der kommt mit einem 130mm Bike überall spitzenmäßig durch. Mehr braucht es meiner Meinung nach selten.


----------



## cd-surfer (31. August 2020)

Sag ich doch. Arnstadt Rheinsberge sind klasse.
Das es gepflegte Trails gibt stimmt auch. Meinte das auch eher allgemein. Der T. Wald ist ein Industriewald.
Merkt man immer wenn man mal woanders ist.


----------



## Phil-Joe (1. September 2020)

Das stimmt leider vollkommen. Wie da in manchen Herbst- oder Frühlingsmonaten der Wald und alle Strecken aussehen ... Krass.


----------



## William Foster (1. Februar 2021)

Themenwechsel, ich bin mal so frei:


----------



## stefan406 (1. Februar 2021)

Ist das die alte A4 bei Eisenach? Oder bei Jena?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (1. Februar 2021)

A4 bei Jena isses. Oder war es. Sieht die bei Eisenach genau so aus oder ist die schon mehr zugewachsen?


----------



## Eddy2012 (1. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

die A4 bei Eisenach ist schon deutlich mehr zugewachsen. Sie ist aber auch schon länger außer Betrieb. Lässt sich mit dem Rad schön fahren, in Verbindung mit dem Hörselbergkammweg eine schöne MTB- Tour mit entsprechendem Fahrkönnen.

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## William Foster (3. Februar 2021)

Eddy2012 schrieb:


> in Verbindung mit dem Hörselbergkammweg eine schöne MTB- Tour


Klingt interessant. Wäre es z.B. möglich in Sättelstädt zu starten, den Kammweg bis fast nach Eichrodt und dann die A4 zurückzufahren?


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Februar 2021)

William Foster schrieb:


> Wäre es z.B. möglich in Sättelstädt zu starten, den Kammweg bis fast nach Eichrodt und dann die A4 zurückzufahren?


Möglich ist das. Ich würde anders herum fahren. Ich finde den Aufstieg von Sättelstädt aus sau anstrengend. 
Aber vermutlich gibt´s da hier andere Meinungen.


----------



## William Foster (3. Februar 2021)

Ich war da noch nie und ich lasse mich gern belehren.

Übrigens, hat noch jemand ein Bild? Ich hätte...


----------



## cd-surfer (3. Februar 2021)

Ich hänge mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder hier rein.
Wo steht mein Crosser?


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Februar 2021)

Die Treppe ist in Erfurt Süd und ist die Verbindung zwischen der Straße "Am Tannenwäldchen" und der Blosenburgstraße. Allerings lässt sie sich bescheiden fahren. Die Podeste sind zu kurz, es kommt kein richtiger Rhythmus rein.


----------



## cd-surfer (4. Februar 2021)

Richtsch!
Bei mir geht's da mit geschultertem Crosser rauf.😉


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Februar 2021)

Wo war ich und was könnte ich sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (4. Februar 2021)

Ist das zwischen der Märchensiedlung und Roda und am rechten Bildrand ist der Ettersberg?


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Februar 2021)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Ist das zwischen der Märchensiedlung und Roda und am rechten Bildrand ist der Ettersberg?


Das stimmt nur zur Hälfte. Rechts am Bildrand ist der Ettersberg, aber der Standort (zwischen Märchensiedlung und Rohda) stimmt nicht. Der Fotostandort befindet sich ca.  4½ km Richtung Weimar.


----------



## cd-surfer (4. Februar 2021)

Könnte bei Troistedt sein. Da hab ich mal so en Kreuzweg gesehen.


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Februar 2021)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Könnte bei Troistedt sein. Da hab ich mal so en Kreuzweg gesehen.


Nö, jetzt bist du noch weiter weg. 
Nun befindet sich der Fotostandort ca. 5½ km Richtung in Richtung Erfurt.


----------



## cd-surfer (4. Februar 2021)

Hmmm. ..😃
Das kommt davon wenn man immer nur aufs Garmin und die Wattwerte guckt...


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Februar 2021)

Ich hab noch einen Tipp für die Rätselfreunde: Wenn alle guten Dinge zusammenkommen soll man den höchsten Berg im Norden sehen können. Der liegt ca. 101 km Luftline entfernt.
Ich hatte leider noch nie das Vergnügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (5. Februar 2021)

Ein weiterer Tipp: Wenn man sich um 180° dreht, dann sieht man diese Bank und unsere Bikes.


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Februar 2021)

Jetzt will ich mal lösen. Es ist der BROCKENBLICK in Sohnstedt.





Ein neues Rätselbild bitte.


----------



## cd-surfer (6. Februar 2021)

In Sohnstedt kenn ich nur die Sauna...😃


----------



## William Foster (7. Februar 2021)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich mal lösen. Es ist der BROCKENBLICK in Sohnstedt.



Wegen den "ca.  4½ km Richtung Weimar" hatte ich Sohnstedt ausgeschlossen.


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Februar 2021)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Ist das zwischen der Märchensiedlung und Roda und am rechten Bildrand ist der Ettersberg?





William Foster schrieb:


> Wegen den "ca.  4½ km Richtung Weimar" hatte ich Sohnstedt ausgeschlossen.


Nun, es kommt drauf an, was genau mit "zwischen Märchensiedlung und Rohda" gemeint war. Ich hab dann diese 4.5 km "abgemessen". Sollte ja nicht so leicht werden. 

Wenn du ein Bild hast, mach mal weiter.


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Februar 2021)

Wenn niemand will ... ich hab noch eins. Wo steht diese Schutzhütte?





Bei weniger Schnee ist sie auch mit dem Rad anzufahren.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Februar 2021)

Links vom Standort geht eine kleine Treppe nach unten und ein paar Schritte weiter kann man das sehen:




Die Schutzhütte steht oben auf dem Stein drauf.


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Februar 2021)

Ich löse auf: es ist der Wolfsstein südlich von Elgersburg.


----------



## derZimbo (12. Februar 2021)

schick schick, da werd ich demnächst mal hindüsen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. Februar 2021)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich löse auf: es ist der Wolfsstein südlich von Elgersburg.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1205890



Geiles Ding. Viel mehr Schilder hätten nicht mehr dran gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (23. Dezember 2021)

Es war lange nichts los hier, darum bin ich mal so frei mit einem Bild vom Sommer:


----------



## Sylvester68 (26. Dezember 2021)

Nördlich von Erfurt. Nichts genaueres nicht, weiß man nicht.


----------



## ylfcm (26. Dezember 2021)

Spiegelarche. Schönes Ding


----------



## William Foster (26. Dezember 2021)

Sylvester68 schrieb:


> Nördlich von Erfurt. Nichts genaueres nicht, weiß man nicht.


Nordöstlich.


ylfcm schrieb:


> Spiegelarche. Schönes Ding


----------



## William Foster (16. Januar 2022)

Leute, was ist los, war keiner unterwegs von Euch? Hier noch ein Bild vom Sommer:


----------



## henkin (16. Januar 2022)

Du scheinst ja auch nicht unterwegs zu sein, oder warum postest du ein Sommerbild vom Sonnenberg in BSulza?


----------



## derZimbo (17. Januar 2022)

Da bekomme ich gleich Durst.


----------



## William Foster (18. Januar 2022)

henkin schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja auch nicht unterwegs zu sein, oder warum postest du ein Sommerbild vom Sonnenberg in BSulza?


Weil ich danach keine Bilder mehr auf einer Radtour geschossen habe. 😏


----------



## henkin (18. Januar 2022)

gähhhhn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (19. Januar 2022)

Hier mal etwas Leben in die Bude bringen! (Auch wenn @henkin da bestimmt doppelt gähnt   )


----------



## cd-surfer (19. Januar 2022)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas Leben in die Bude bringen! (Auch wenn @henkin da bestimmt doppelt gähnt   )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1405745


Die Erfurter Scheunengääääng!🙃


----------



## cd-surfer (19. Januar 2022)

Irschendwo in Jena aufm Berg. Gegenüber der Jenzig?


----------



## cd-surfer (19. Januar 2022)

.


----------



## henkin (19. Januar 2022)

ylfcm schrieb:


> (Auch wenn @henkin da bestimmt doppelt gähnt  )





cd-surfer schrieb:


> Irschendwo in Jena aufm Berg. Gegenüber der Jenzig?


naja, Jena ist richtig, Jenzig ist nicht auf dem Bild. Sonnenberge mit Blick auf den Forst rechts, in der Mitte hinterm Busch sind die Kernberge.


----------



## cd-surfer (19. Januar 2022)

SORRY! Ich hab aber vom Verfasser das ok bekommen.🙄😇
Dann nehm ich das Foto sofort raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (19. Januar 2022)

Ich fand "Irschendwo in Jena aufm Berg (und Stichwort Jenzig)" _Gewinnerig _genug 🤷‍♂️


Aber gut, dann is @henkin dran.

(@cd-surfer war vor dem Edit bestimmt im Rhodaer Grund, so auf halber Strecke zwischen Skischanze und diesem einen kuriosen Gehöft im Wald?)


----------



## henkin (19. Januar 2022)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Aber gut, dann is @henkin dran.



wollte es ja nur ergänzend richtig stellen.....
ich möchte kein Spielverderber sein und stelle mal ein aktuelles Bild vom 06.01.2022 ein.
und beteilige mich gerne, damit hier wieder leben rein kommt.


----------



## cd-surfer (20. Januar 2022)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Ich fand "Irschendwo in Jena aufm Berg (und Stichwort Jenzig)" _Gewinnerig _genug 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> Aber gut, dann is @henkin dran.
> ...


Grünau.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Januar 2022)

ylfcm schrieb:


> ... diesem einen kuriosen Gehöft im Wald?


Meinst du damit das Forsthaus Eichenberg?


----------



## ylfcm (20. Januar 2022)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Meinst du damit das Forsthaus Eichenberg?


Ja genau! Ich dachte auch das war mal irgendwie ein Forsthaus, aber vor Ort (oder auf google maps) sieht man keine dementsprechende Beschilderung mehr (eigene Blindheit nicht ausgeschlossen).
OSM is halt doch überlegen 

Faszinierender find ich aber eigentlich ein Stück westlich Kupferhammer 35. Von unten sieht das immer aus wie so ein USA Südstaaten Anwesen mit unendlichem "Garten"


edit: der Turm auf @henkin's Bild kommt mir bekannt vor, aber nähere Details will mein Kopf grad nicht hergeben


----------



## henkin (20. Januar 2022)

Ja, der Wasserturm ist die Lösung!


----------



## William Foster (20. Januar 2022)

Wasserturm Bobeck. Danke für den Tipp! Ich gebe weiter...


----------



## Phil-Joe (25. Januar 2022)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas Leben in die Bude bringen! (Auch wenn @henkin da bestimmt doppelt gähnt   )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1405745



Geile Runde und geile Typen!


----------

